# Freeride/Enduro Groß-Umstadt, Dieburg, Höchst und Umgebung



## freeolly (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute! 

Vor einiger gab es noch einige Trailbauer und Abfahrer in der Umgebung, wo seit ihr geblieben? Ich habe einen neuen Trail gebaut und teile ihn gerne, wenn auch gepflegt wird... Will noch einen 2-3 Meter Drop bauen.

Meldet euch! Mein neuer Trail ist wirklich gut! 1 Kicker, 2 Steilkurven, 3 Leitern mit kleinem 1,5 Meter Drops, 3 Minis........ und.....


----------



## Tobi91 (20. Oktober 2007)

Wo ist der denn in Groß-Umstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tobi,

der Trail ist natürlich nicht öffentlich , sonst hätte ich eine Beschreibung mit gepostet. Falls Du mit bauen möchtest melde Dich per Mail, wenn der Trail öffentlich wird ist er auch schon wieder tot. http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/mad.gifhttp://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


Ich suche Leute die mitbauen....

Cheers Olly


----------



## richtig (20. Oktober 2007)

mach hier mal zu... lass uns über pn quatschen. nicht, dass du an die falschen gerätst 

grussascha

ps: feind hört mit!


----------



## Tobi91 (21. Oktober 2007)

hehe  Feind hört mit.

Ich fahr eigentlich Marathons, hätte mir das halt ma gerne angeschaut.


----------



## richtig (3. März 2008)

hi olly... hole gesehen? hab ich mal den baum weggemacht vor zwei wochen. da kann man endlich wieder ordentlich durchpetzen.

ansonsten mal was allgemeines: wer krönt denn sonst noch seine tour mit der abschließenden abfahrt die hole runter? ich seh doch immer reifenspuren... raus damit! 

grussascha


----------



## Tobi91 (8. März 2008)

hey, ich hab die strecke jetzt endlich auch mal gefunden   aber keine angst ich petz schon nix  

weiter oben im wald gibts auch noch en stück aber ist schon etwas verlassen ...


----------



## .l_ink (2. April 2008)

es wird langsam frühling. um daher nochmal nachzuhaken und ollys anfrage zu unterstreichen:

NACHWUCHS GESUCHT!!! 

wer fährt und springt in dieburg, umstadt, heubach, wiebelsbach, höchst, sonstwo rum? 

wer hat lust auf freeriden soweit es die hiesige topografie erlaubt? 

wer nimmt auch ab und zu einen spaten in die hand und hat bock auf airtime?

wäre schön, wenn sich der ein oder andere für die ganze sache begeistern ließe und im sommer dabei wäre wenns wieder richtig los geht. genug jungs mit dicken bikes kommen mir auf jeden fall immer entgegen


----------



## Gexon (5. Juni 2008)

Mein Bike macht wohl keine Drops mit aber anschauen würde ich mir das ganze auchmal ganz gerne.

Komme auch aus der Region um Babenhausen rum.


----------



## Tobi91 (5. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube anschauen ist verboten...


----------



## freeolly (22. August 2008)

Leider sind auch alle Strecken zerstört worden. Ich gebe auf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi91 (30. September 2008)

Dann wird halt wieder aufgebaut


----------



## richtig (30. September 2008)

ist das ein hilfsangebot???


----------



## Tobi91 (30. September 2008)

ja


----------



## Schorty01 (28. Oktober 2008)

Servus Jungs,
bin auch oft in Umstadt, Heubach und Umgebung Unterwegs, hab auch schon mal einen von Euch getroffen, glaub ich....hatte zumindest nen Vollcrosshelm dabei  !Bin auch nicht abgeneigt mal wieder etwas rumzuspringen. Würd mich interessieren wo die kleine Strecke ist, bzw. wo man evtl. mitbauen kann....
Gruß
Schorty


----------



## freeolly (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich / Wir sind Samstag gegen 14:00 öfter unterwegs.
Wenn Du mal mitfahren möchtest melde Dich einfach über eine private Nachricht, wobei nicht mehr viel steht.... 

cheers

olly


----------



## Schorty01 (28. Oktober 2008)

Mal gucken wann ich Sa mal in der Nähe bin...
geb mal eine ungefähre Richtung ab wo die Strecke ist.
Dann ich mal nach Suchen, kenn mich in der Ecke schon a bisserl aus.

Gruß
Schorty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desperado78 (28. Oktober 2008)

freeolly schrieb:


> Ich / Wir sind Samstag gegen 14:00 öfter unterwegs.
> Wenn Du mal mitfahren möchtest melde Dich einfach über eine private Nachricht, wobei nicht mehr viel steht....
> 
> cheers
> ...



Servus!

SA 14 Uhr (oder besser SO) hört sich schon mal gut an. Bin bis vor kurzem immer mit meinem AM +, Heubach-Hohlweg, +, Zippe-/Hassenroth-Trail, Mömmling-Trail und was sonst noch so im Groß-Umstadt-Mömlingen-Höchst-Delta liegt, abgefahren - bis ich mir ein FR zugelegt habe und zufällig den "richtig" inkl. Kompagnon getroffen habe. Bisher haben wir es allerdings noch nicht geschafft, mal einen gemeinsamen Termin fürs FR zu finden.

Ich finde, in der Gruppe quält sichs immer besser den Berg zur nächsten Abfahrt hoch - es sei denn, man gönnt sich natürlich einen Trip in den Bikepark!  Aber z.B. Beerfelden hat jetzt für dieses Jahr die "Pforten" geschlossen! 

Interesse sich mal für ne Lokalrunde und/oder Frankenstein etc. kurzzuschließen? Allgemeines können wir ja hier posten und Details dann als PN.

Cu Desperado


----------



## DAkka (31. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen,

ich bin auch aus der Umgebung und auf der Suche nach Trails und Leuten zum biken.
Hätte schon Bock bei euch mal ne Runde mitzufahren und auch zu bauen, bin halt noch nicht so lange am biken(also als Sport) dementsprechend habt ich halt auch (noch  ) kein Fully mit massig Federweg.
Wollte mal Fragen was für Anforderungen eure Trails an das Bike und die Ausrüstung(Protektoren) so stellen ? 

Greetz


----------



## freeolly (1. November 2008)

Es kommt nicht aufs Bike an, sondern auf den Fahrer...  
Grundsätzlich kannst Du auch mit einen HT fahren... 

cheers

Olly


----------



## freeolly (1. November 2008)

Bin diesen Sonntag mal um 1400 am Rödelshäuschen, also wer mag....


----------



## DAkka (2. November 2008)

gut gut, 
der Fahrer kann ja eigentlich von Trail zu Trail nur besser werden 

dann werd ich mich mal in Zukunft bei einer eurer Touren anschliessen !

diesen Sonntag klappts leider noch nicht, bin arbeiten...

greetz


----------



## Arthur27 (2. November 2008)

Schade, hat heute bei mir nicht geklappt. War Indoor-Supermoto fahren 

Aber ein anderes mal passts bestimmt.

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## Arthur27 (3. November 2008)

Die nächsten Tagen sollen Temperaturmässig recht angenehm werden. Ist jemand in der Umgebung unterwegs ? Hätte so ab 15 Uhr Zeit, Wochentag ist egal.

mfg
Arthur


----------



## Desperado78 (4. November 2008)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Die nächsten Tagen sollen Temperaturmässig recht angenehm werden. Ist jemand in der Umgebung unterwegs ? Hätte so ab 15 Uhr Zeit, Wochentag ist egal.
> 
> mfg
> Arthur



Das schöne Wetter sollte man in der Tat noch ausnutzen!  Allerdings kann ich dir nur einen recht spontanen, gemeinsamen Nightride bei momentan recht milden 12 Grad ohne Regen anbieten.  Aber es bleibt ja noch ein Weilchen dunkel, d.h. einfach bei Interesse via PN melden! 

Gruß Desperado


----------



## Arthur27 (4. November 2008)

Wie in der PN geschrieben, müsste ich aufgrund der Nachtschicht diese Woche bis spätestens 19 Uhr daheim sein. Wenn dies klappt spricht nix dagegen 

mfg
Arthur


----------



## Arthur27 (6. November 2008)

Wie schauts denn kommenden Samstag aus ? Wetter soll ja gut werden.

Jemand Lust auf Tour ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (8. November 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

also ich bin aus Höchst/Breuberg...haben uns hier rund um die Burg auch paar Sachen gebaut...nix berühmtes..aber nice...
Auf diesem Wege möchte ich 
1. Meine Hilfe anbieten rund um den Trail-Bau

2. Einfach riden!!! 
Wochenenden sind immer frei..und unter der Woche hängts von der Zeit ab , während der Ihr dort anzutreffen seid...
schickt mir doch mal ne pn wie ich von Höchst aus da hin komme... (alte FFM-Strasse überm Rondell).


----------



## Desperado78 (13. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> also ich bin aus Höchst/Breuberg...haben uns hier rund um die Burg auch paar Sachen gebaut...nix berühmtes..aber nice...
> Auf diesem Wege möchte ich
> ...



Servus!

Ich baue zwar nicht und habe daher auch keinen Bedarf an Hilfe, aber ich mach halt das beste aus dem, was schon an Wander-, Hohl- und "sonstigen" netten Wegen da ist und wenn ich mein Nitrous ausreizen möchte, gibt's ja den nächsten Bikepark schon in Beerfelden. Ich hätte aber dennoch Interesse daran, sich mal zwecks nem gemeinsamen Ausritt auf deinen/unseren Haustrails zu treffen. Neue Biker und Trails kennenzulernen ist immer gut oder? 

Vorschlag: Die Jungs (und natürlich auch gerne Mädels) aus dem Umstädter Raum könnten sich ja ab dem Marktplatz gemeinsam auf ihren Touren-tauglicheren Bikes auf den Weg zu dir und deinen Jungs und Mädels machen. Wir würden dann gemütlich an den Breuberg (z. B. Parkplatz auf halber Höhe als Treffpunkt) radeln und dann kann das Trailfeuerwerk ja beginnen!  

Was hälst du von diesem SA?

Würde 13 Uhr Umstädter Marktplatz als Startzeit vorschlagen.

@Umstädter: Hm, bin allerdings schon lange nicht mehr die Strecke gefahren! Wann wären wir denn dann am besagten Parkplatz? 

OK, wer hätte noch Zeit und Lust?

Gruß Desperado


----------



## Arthur27 (13. November 2008)

Hab zwar kein Freerider, aber mitmachen würde ich trotzdem 

Uhrzeit ist mir egal, hab am Samstag den lieben langen Tag Zeit.


----------



## Desperado78 (13. November 2008)

@Chef: Sehr schön! Das passt schon, denke ich! Wir sind ja schon zusammen u.a. das + und den Hohlweg nach Heubach runtergefahren und sowohl Bike als auch Biker haben vollen Einsatz gezeigt! 

@Sird: Mit deinem Ransom hast du ja theoretisch 3 Bikes gleichzeitig unterm Hintern oder wie sieht das in der Praxis aus? 

Mein Nitrous hol ich in der Regel erst aus der Garage, wenns in den Bikepark geht. Mit meinem Trance X komm ich eigentlich überall gut hoch und auch wieder runter!  Aber ich würde schon gerne mal wieder auf's Nitrous, so ist's ja nicht! 

Btw: Wenn wir es schaffen sollten, die Schnupper-Tour diesen SA auf die Beine zu stellen und sich alle  haben , könnten wir doch gleich mal abchecken, welche Bikeparks noch bei schönem Wetter offen hätten, wie Bad Wildbad z. B.:

"An den Wochenenden (15./16.11. und 22./23.11. und 29./30.11.) ist die Bergbahn in Betrieb und der Bikepark somit auch geöffnet, sofern kein Schnee liegt." 

Dann kommt auf jeden Fall auch die Bergab-Fraktion so richtig auf ihre Kosten! 

Aber immer eins nach dem anderen... 

OK, 2 Teilnehmer wären wir also schon mal für die SA-Kennenlern-Tour!


----------



## Sird77 (13. November 2008)

Desperado78 schrieb:


> @Chef: Sehr schön! Das passt schon, denke ich! Wir sind ja schon zusammen u.a. das + und den Hohlweg nach Heubach runtergefahren und sowohl Bike als auch Biker haben vollen Einsatz gezeigt!
> 
> @Sird: Mit deinem Ransom hast du ja theoretisch 3 Bikes gleichzeitig unterm Hintern oder wie sieht das in der Praxis aus?
> 
> ...


Hmm...klingt gut ...muss allerdings sagen das ich schon 5 Wochen wegen Leistenbruch nicht gefahren bin, werde es daher bissl langsam angehen lassen.
Prinzipiell find ichs gut..bin dabei! ...Wird DIESES Wochenende nix bei mir... jetzt leider schon anderweitig verplant grmlll.
VOTE for next WE...
Dann sind wir zu 2 dabei (freundin und meinereiner)


----------



## Desperado78 (13. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Hmm...klingt gut ...muss allerdings sagen das ich schon 5 Wochen wegen Leistenbruch nicht gefahren bin, werde es daher bissl langsam angehen lassen.
> Prinzipiell find ichs gut..bin dabei! ...Wird DIESES Wochenende nix bei mir... jetzt leider schon anderweitig verplant grmlll.
> VOTE for next WE...
> Dann sind wir zu 2 dabei (freundin und meinereiner)



Schade, aber das WE drauf starten wir wie besprochen einen erneuten Versuch! 

Und was deine Leiste bzw. Leistung  angeht, ist echt no prob...denn von meiner guten Kondition nach der Grande Ronda Dolomiti im 
Sommer merke ich nämlich nach der letzten Grippewelle auf der Arbeit auch endgültig nix mehr! 

OK, genug gejammert! Starten wir einfach durch und schauen halt, was geht!  Bis dann...


----------



## DAkka (14. November 2008)

Gude,

- sehe ich das jetzt richtig das die Tour am Samstag ausfällt ? 

- wie sieht es den bei euch am Montag und/oder Dienstag aus ?

greetz


----------



## Arthur27 (15. November 2008)

Ne, ich werd morgen um 13 Uhr im Groß-Umstadt auf dem Marktplatz sein und hoffentlich nicht alleine rumstehen


----------



## Sird77 (15. November 2008)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Ne, ich werd morgen um 13 Uhr im Groß-Umstadt auf dem Marktplatz sein und hoffentlich nicht alleine rumstehen



Also ich kann wie gesagt leider nicht..habe aber mit manuel gesprochen der wird denk ich da sein (desperado78)

c ya next we...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (15. November 2008)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Ne, ich werd morgen um 13 Uhr im Groß-Umstadt auf dem Marktplatz sein und hoffentlich nicht alleine rumstehen



Also ich kann wie gesagt leider nicht...habe aber mit Manuel gesprochen; der wird denk ich, da sein (desperado78)

c ya next we...


----------



## DAkka (16. November 2008)

sorry, habs am Samstag leider nicht geschafft...
Bin morgens um 8 aus der Nachtschicht gekommen und hab mir hochmotiviert den Wecker auf 12 Uhr stellt, aber ihn dann erfolgreich ignoriert


----------



## Sird77 (18. November 2008)

So Mädels...nachdem es ja keiner so recht geschafft hat 

setzen wir für diesen Samstag einfach mal ein neues Treffen an!

Treffpunkt wieder Gr-Umstadt Marktplatz...Uhrzeit würde ich gegen 13.00 setzen
...bin da aber offen für Vorschläge...

Lasst es uns diesmal tun

Also seid so nett und schreibts dem Fred ob ihr kommt und wann ihr könntet...

Greetz Eule


----------



## Arthur27 (18. November 2008)

Bin nicht abgeneigt, lasse es aber vom Wetter abhängen ! Bei klirrender Kälte oder Regen bin ich Weichei und bleib daheim


----------



## Arthur27 (20. November 2008)

Also Leute, für Freitag / Samstag ist ja Schneefall vorhergesagt. Da fall ich definitiv raus, nehme ja schon im Trockenen genug Bodenproben 

Ich denke Schneematsch, Laub und Grip vertragen sich nicht sooo gut


----------



## DAkka (20. November 2008)

wie wäre es dann mit Sonntag ?
(hab noch nicht geschaut was da für ein Wetter vorhergesagt wurde, aber Samstag muß ich auf jeden Fall arbeiten  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desperado78 (20. November 2008)

servus allerseits!

yepp, es wird langsam richtig kalt und vermutlich auch weiterhin nass bleiben. solange es aber "nur" kalt sein sollte oder zusätzlich ein paar schneeflöckchen von oben fallen, sprich zumindest die waldautobahnen einigermaßen befahrbar sein sollten, starten wir einfach spontan oder? 

also zumindest ich würde das so handhaben, denn ich bin schon seit 2 wochen nicht mehr geradelt - weder berg hoch noch berg ab!  außerdem wollen die teuren wind-/wasserdichten und dabei noch laut hersteller "atmungsaktiven" winterklamotten ja schließlich auch mal wieder raus an die frische luft oder? 

da sowohl SA als auch SO schnee/regen runterkommen kann, würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:

1. versuch SA, 13 uhr, g-u marktplatz (wie von sird hier im fred ja bereits vorgeschlagen)

und bei bedarf ein

2. versuch SO, 13 uhr, g-u marktplatz (wie zwischen mir und sird bereits telefonisch besprochen) 

wer auch spontan ist und gerne mitfahren würde, einfach mal seine eckdaten an mich via PN senden und ich gebe gerne am jeweiligen tag bescheid, wenns definitiv ins wasser fallen sollte.

gruß desperado


----------



## Arthur27 (20. November 2008)

Also bei den Vorhersagen fürs WE werde ich passen, ist mir einfach zu ungemütlich ( soll ja auch sehr windig werden ) 

Aber sofern die Touren ausfallen würd ich vorschlagen dass wir uns am So auf ein Käffchen in Umstadt treffen können, zwecks Kennenlernen etc. 
Was meint ihr ?

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## Sird77 (20. November 2008)

Ungeachtet der Wetter-Tanten und Onkels werd ich ausser bei Dauerregen am Sa. 13.00 Uhr mit meiner Frau zu Stelle sein...
Temperatur ist uns gleich, wir sind heiss aufs biken
und Chef...Schönwetterfahrer hin oder her..."Gelobt sei was hart macht " *duck*


----------



## Sird77 (22. November 2008)

Super-Nett...war trotz eisigen Windes und mangelnder Kondition bei gefühlten 0C° ein sehr geiler Tag...
Wenn Wetter ähnlich wieder nächstes WE...vll diesmal mit´m Nitro...

Hoffe Ihr seid den Rest noch gut heimgekommen... 

eule


----------



## Desperado78 (22. November 2008)

yepp, sind gut heimgekommen, danke der nachfrage!  war ja mit dem flitzer unterwegs. da stören so ein paar rampen auf dem heimweg nicht so sehr. btw: danke für die banane, die hat bestimmt ihren teil dazu beigetragen! 

oh ja, war echt frisch, aber doch auch irgendwie idyllisch mit den paar schneeflöckchen, die runtergekommen sind oder?  zum glück blieb das unwetter bei uns ja bisher aus!

genau, wenn das wetter nächstes WE wieder mitspielen sollte, können wir die bahn-variante mit nitrous ja mal ins auge fassen!


----------



## richtig (22. November 2008)

bahn-variante? rampen runter? wo wart ihr denn? hört sich interessant an.

grussascha


----------



## Desperado78 (23. November 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> bahn-variante? rampen runter? wo wart ihr denn? hört sich interessant an.
> 
> grussascha



servus!

das ist leider nicht ganz "richtig"  mit rampen runter. wir waren rund um den breuberg unterwegs, haben uns aber schon auf dem weg dort hin etwas überansprucht...zumindest die, die ohne flitzer unterwegs waren und sich sämtliche berge zwischen umscht und breuberg erst mal in voller montur hochquälen mussten. daher haben wir dann auch nicht mehr alles am breuberg zu gesicht bekommen. aber es war echt ne nette spokes (diesmal leider nur vertreten durch mich und nen kumpel) meets breuberg bikers tour! 

die bahnvariante bedeutet nur, dass die umstädter das nächste mal mit der bahn nach höchst kommen, um den rest am breuberg zu erkunden und dann wirklich mit den freeride- bzw. enduro-maschinen und mehr oder weniger full gear - je nachdem wie sicher man sich halt fühlt! 

biste das nächste mal auch dabei?

cu desperado


----------



## richtig (23. November 2008)

sehr gerne.


----------



## underdog01 (23. November 2008)

"Spokes", der Name sagt mir was, wenn das Wetter passt und ich mal gerade nicht arbeiten muß, komme ich wohl auch mal mit auf den Breuberg!

Hab das Thema mal aboniert, dass ich am Ball bleibe.


----------



## freeolly (23. November 2008)

Na dann mal auf eine schöne Tour! Meine Erkältung ist auch vorbei. Bleibt nur noch ein Treffpunkt und einigermaßen trockenes Wetter. Kann aber Samstag erst ab ca. 14:00 am Rödelshäuschen oder Umgebeung sein. 

cheers
Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (23. November 2008)

bin auch gerne wieder bei ner tour bei ...
da ich ja jetzt den Luxus geniessen kann meinen eigenen Helm selbst zu tragen, weil mein Frau ihren hoffentlich diese Woche bekommt...

Die Protection wollte ich nur mal auf Tauglichkeit im Tourbreich testen...geht ganz gut , wobei sich auch hier das Gewicht bemerkbar macht.
Also wie gesagt ...bin auch immer für Touren zu haben...werde dann im "Light-Outfit" antreten, damit ich den Anflug einer Chance habe bei euch IRREN dran zu bleiben!!!

Freu mich aufs WE...hoffe auf Kaiserwetter....
...
PS:je nach dem was wir tun, kann man ja im Laufe der Woche noch mal klar machen, WANN und WO wir uns treffen... oder whatever...


----------



## Desperado78 (23. November 2008)

underdog01 schrieb:


> "Spokes", der Name sagt mir was, wenn das Wetter passt und ich mal gerade nicht arbeiten muß, komme ich wohl auch mal mit auf den Breuberg!
> 
> Hab das Thema mal aboniert, dass ich am Ball bleibe.



sehr schön! bisher konnte ich leider nur grzi motivieren...der fährt ja jeden tag bei wind und wetter!  dagegen bin ich ein weichei! @chef: aber immerhin hab ich vor kälte keine angst, gell?


----------



## Desperado78 (23. November 2008)

freeolly schrieb:


> Na dann mal auf eine schöne Tour! Meine Erkältung ist auch vorbei. Bleibt nur noch ein Treffpunkt und einigermaßen trockenes Wetter. Kann aber Samstag erst ab ca. 14:00 am Rödelshäuschen oder Umgebeung sein.
> 
> cheers
> Olly



im sommer wäre ich auch eher für 14 uhr, aber im winter wird das leider arg spät. da sollten wir schon bei zeit in die pötte kommen, damit sich die anreise auch lohnt - egal ob über die berge oder mit der bahn. prinzipiell tendiere ich zu folgender vorgehensweise im winter, da wir ja sehr stark wetterabhängig sind:

variante 1: tour (CC- bis AM-bikes)

1. versuch: SA, 13 uhr, g-u marktplatz (oder eben +x am rödelshäuschen, wenn das was bringt)

2. versuch: SO, 13 uhr, g-u marktplatz (oder eben +x am rödelshäuschen, wenn das was bringt)

variante 2: nice spots (AM- bis FR-bikes)

1. versuch: SA, zug z.b. als erster ausflug wie geplant zu den breuberg bikers um 13:14 uhr, g-u bf

2. versuch: SO, zug z.b. als erster ausflug wie geplant zu den breuberg bikers um 11:34 uhr, g-u bf

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Desperado78 (23. November 2008)

@olly:

hab grad mal deine pics und videos angeschaut! 

existieren die hühnerleitern noch? bin ja schon so in einige "holzwege" eingebogen...aber derartiges habe ich in der umstädter ecke noch nicht entdeckt!


----------



## Sird77 (24. November 2008)

Sieht nach meinem Geschmack aus !!!
need Adrenalin^^ das hält mich am Leben...


----------



## freeolly (24. November 2008)

Na dann wohl eher eine AM/FR Tour! 13:00 am Marktplatz Gr.-U ist ok für mich. Wir wären dann so 13:40 am Rödelshäuschen, Breuberg würde mich sehr interessieren, da war ich bisher nicht oft. Als Ausklang dann noch etwas Richtung Gr.-U runter....

cheers
Olly


----------



## grzi (24. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> ...Freu mich aufs WE...hoffe auf Kaiserwetter....
> ...


 Hab ich da was von Kaiserwetter gehört? => das wäre dann ne Kaisertour 


Allerdings musste da noch a biserl ÜBEN! (90km; 2000hm) Das heben wir uns mal fürs Frühjahr auf!

*Spokes?! *Ja der Name sollte unserem *Underdog* was sagen - GELLE 

War wirklich eine angenehme Tour am WE! Nette Gegend - nette Leuts!
Was die WE-Planung angeht - Ich fahr bei jedem Wetter und zu jeder Zeit! Einzige Ausnahme bleibt GLATTEIS!

PS: An alle Weicheier: Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter - nur beschissene Kleidung!


----------



## Arthur27 (25. November 2008)

Desperado78 schrieb:


> @chef: aber immerhin hab ich vor kälte keine angst, gell?



Jaja, schon gut. Werde mir Schuhsohlenheizung, Griffheizung und Sitzheizung fürs Bike besorgen und am WE mitkommen - sofern es nicht regnet


----------



## Desperado78 (25. November 2008)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Jaja, schon gut. Werde mir Schuhsohlenheizung, Griffheizung und Sitzheizung fürs Bike besorgen und am WE mitkommen - sofern es nicht regnet



Ach was, du tauschst einfach mit Sird's Frau mal kurz das Bike...dann wird dir schon am ersten Berg kuschelig warm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desperado78 (25. November 2008)

grzi schrieb:


> Hab ich da was von Kaiserwetter gehört? => das wäre dann ne Kaisertour
> 
> 
> Allerdings musste da noch a biserl ÜBEN! (90km; 2000hm) Das heben wir uns mal fürs Frühjahr auf!
> ...



Oh je, de grzi verschreckt wieder die Leutz hier!  Aber momentan siehts wirklich nach Glatteis aus!  Naja, bis zum WE sinds ja noch ein paar Tage...warten wirs ab und zur Not fahren wir wie von mir vorgeschlagen doch mit der Bahn und packen uns gut ein!


----------



## Desperado78 (25. November 2008)

freeolly schrieb:


> Na dann wohl eher eine AM/FR Tour! 13:00 am Marktplatz Gr.-U ist ok für mich. Wir wären dann so 13:40 am Rödelshäuschen, Breuberg würde mich sehr interessieren, da war ich bisher nicht oft. Als Ausklang dann noch etwas Richtung Gr.-U runter....
> 
> cheers
> Olly



Prima, würde mich freuen, wenn du diesmal auch dabei wärst! 

@"AM/FR-Tour": grzi und ich haben da kein Problem mit, aber nicht jeder hier im Fred fährt erst mal locker flockig zum Breuberg, tobt sich da aus und kommt wieder heil in Umscht am Marktplatz an.

Wenn die Mehrheit allerdings wirklich gegen die Bahnvariante sein sollte, können wir auch wie von mir vor 2 Wochen vorgeschlagen an den Parkplatz am Breuberg radeln und uns dort erst mit den Breuberg Bikern treffen...dann nehm ich aber wieder das GIANT!


----------



## kathoz (25. November 2008)

Desperado78 schrieb:


> @chef: aber immerhin hab ich vor kälte keine angst, gell?



 wenn du wüßtetst wovor er noch angst hat 

nix für ungut arthur weißt ja von wems kommt .


----------



## Arthur27 (25. November 2008)

kathoz schrieb:


> wenn du wüßtetst wovor er noch angst hat
> 
> nix für ungut arthur weißt ja von wems kommt .



Wenigstens bau ich mir keine Räder auf nur um sie mir im Wohnzimmer an die Wand zu hängen 

Kannst ja beim nächsten mal mitkommen


----------



## Sird77 (25. November 2008)

Also Kinder , bevor es da Ungreimtheiten gibt,

wir sind derzeit hier nur 3 Leutz, wobei meine Frau mit ihrem Moto Uphill technisch echt keulen muss...da hab ichs mit´m Ransom einfacher.

Aaaber, wir schließen uns der Mehrheit an , wenn DH/FR nicht so Euer Fall ist, so stellt das für mich kein Problem dar. Wir sind beide gerne auch bei Touren bei, auch wenn wir grzie nach den ersten 2 Kurven aus der "Line of Sight" haben*grins*.
Unsere Kondition wird sich auch wieder steigern...also wir schliessen uns Aufgrund der Minderheit die wir hier darstellen, der Mehrheit einfach an!!!

Dennoch, grzi, wir reden mal wenn wir die ersten DH´s gefahren sind und du mich dann nach den ersten Kurven suchst, entweder weil ich a) im Graben liege oder b) schon lange am Banane essen bin.
*Duck und Grins*
Uphill ist ein notwendiges Laster für nen Downhill, sagt er und stürzte sich hinunter^^

ps.: bin gerade von ein paar trails gekommen, ist fast alles nicht fahrbar weil nass bzw. glatt...wenns so bleibt, sollten wir touren...


----------



## grzi (25. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> ... Dennoch, grzi, wir reden mal wenn wir die ersten DH´s gefahren sind und du mich dann nach den ersten Kurven suchst, entweder weil ich a) im Graben liege oder b) schon lange am Banane essen bin.



Ich glaub, wenn du das erste mal oben bist, komme ich bereits das 2. mal oben an 
Bergab bist du eindeutig im Vorteil! Aber in meinem Alter  darf man einen Downhill auch langsam genießen - da denkt man schon eher mal an die morschen Knochen 
Ist zwar ab und an etwas langweilig - aber die Kerls die als Zierde an den Bäumen hängen und kleben bieten eine nette Abwechslung - grade jetzt zur Weihnachtszeit! 



Desperado78 schrieb:


> ...Oh je, de grzi verschreckt wieder die Leutz hier!  Aber momentan siehts wirklich nach Glatteis aus!



Junge! Ich verschrecke keinen - ich bereite die Leutz nur darauf vor, welche Form sie nächstes Jahr haben werden, wenn sie jetzt mitfahrn  - müsstest du doch wissen!
Und zu Zwei: Minustemperaturen sind noch kein Glatteis! Laut Wetterbericht gibts erst So-Abend wieder was feuchtes von oben! Bis dahin dürfte es kein Glatteis mehr geben! Auf Wald- und Schotterwegen ist mir zudem kaum Glatteis unter die Stollen geraten.
Heut morgen habe ich auch kein Glatteis gefunden - und das bei knackigen MINUS 3°C! BRRRRRrrrrr...

@Chef#27: Pack nit soviel Elektrik an dein Bike - die Energieversorgung ist sonst schwerer als das Bike! Falls du einfrierst stellen wir dich in die nächste Garage und warten bis zum Frühjahr - da bist du dann wieder aufgetaut 

Zur Tour: Bei der Kälte sollte die Sache nicht zu arg schweißtreibend werden - so ne schöne PillePalleLassMalRollenTour wie am Sa war schon ganz OK! Zwischendrinn vielleicht mit etwas Einkehrschwung  - nur so zum aufwärmen - zumal dann, wenn die ein oder andere Frostbeule mitkommen will 

Wer ist denn jetz bereits definitiv mit dabei?
-Sird77 (zu zweit?)
-Desperado78
-richtig
-Chef#27?
-freeolly? - kriegst ne GPS-Pos, wo wir um 14:00Uhr sind! - Kannst uns dann den Weg abschneiden!
-Underdog...??
-kathoz? Zitat: "Wo Ein Wille ist..."
-Achso: grzi
-...??
Freu mich schon! Scheint ja eine illustre Gesellschaft zu werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (25. November 2008)

Servus!
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, egal ob DH/FR/AM, wenn's zu glatt/matschig ist macht DH aber weniger Spaß, da sollte es mehr FR sein. Also bis Samstag wo auch immer? Das sollten wir schon noch abklären. 
Mein Vorschlag Gr.-U Marktplatz 13:00, ist da einer dabei? 
Falls nicht macht einen Vorschlag wo wir uns treffen.

cheers
Olly


----------



## grzi (25. November 2008)

Von meiner Seite her: Geht 13:00Uhr klar! 
Generell: Start bei mir ab 10:30Uhr möglich.

Aktuell:
Wer ist dabei?
-Sird77 (zu zweit?)
-Desperado78
-richtig
-Chef#27?
-freeolly
-Underdog...??
-kathoz? Zitat: "Wo Ein Wille ist..."
-grzi


----------



## Arthur27 (25. November 2008)

Mit mir könnt ihr auch rechnen 



grzi schrieb:


> Aktuell:
> Wer ist dabei?
> -kathoz? Zitat: "Wo Ein Wille ist..."




... ist auch eine Couch.


----------



## Sird77 (26. November 2008)

onboard!!! 
Sa. 13.00 entweder bei Euch (Gr-U Markt) oder wir holen euch irgendwo ab zum trailen (Höchst) je nach Mehrheitsentscheid...

1.Meine Frau, 
2. evtl. ein Kollege von mir aus Lützelbach und 
3.meinereiner...

gelobt sei was hart macht^^


----------



## grzi (26. November 2008)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> ... ist auch eine Couch.



Das Rad mit Couch möcht ich seh´n 

Aktuell:
Wer ist dabei?
-Sird77/1 
-Sird77/2 
-Kollege aus Lützelbach?
-Desperado78
-richtig
-Chef#27
-freeolly
-Underdog...??
-kathoz? Zitat: "Wo Ein Wille ist..." - Na??? 
-grzi


----------



## Vulgarius (27. November 2008)

hallo erst mal
komme aus hainstadt (ist in breuberg).
und wollte mal fragen sir D wo am Breuberg du denn immer fährst??
also ich bin mit meinen Freunden (wir sind die etwas jüngere generation so ca. 16 bis 19 jahre alten) auch hier in der gegend unterwegs!
was strecken angeht bin ich meist ziemlich frustriert über denn forst da er mir und co schon bstmt 2 strkn kaputt gemacht hat.
doch momentan ist eine im bau bei dusenbach der berg wo der komische turm drauf steht und nen paar freunde von mir meinen am rondell sei auch momentan was im bau (war ich selber leider noch nicht)
Würde mich gerne über eine schöne runde bergabfahren freuen.
doch uphill das überlasse ich mal denn "alt Herren" ^^
ajo machs gut

Arne


----------



## Sird77 (27. November 2008)

Hast ne PM bekommen...

täusch Dich mal nicht in den alten Herren...die machen Dich auch Downhill nass... *grins*


----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2008)

So Mädels ... WIE IST DIE LAGE ???


----------



## grzi (28. November 2008)

Mmmmhhh...!

Der eine Wetterdienst sagt so - der andere so...

Wenn ich nach den aktuellen Meldungen gehe, wird der Niederschlag wohl als Schnee heut Nacht und morgen früh kommen - was uns dann morgen Mittag nicht kratzen dürfte! Fällt sich nur weicher 

Bin dafür, dass wir Sa 13:00Uhr Umst. MP anvisieren und falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt - am So 13:00Uhr noch einen Anlauf nehmen.

Falls Sa & So gutes Wetter ist - hab ich auch nix gegen nen Doppelpack


----------



## grzi (28. November 2008)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> hallo erst mal
> komme aus hainstadt (ist in breuberg).
> und wollte mal fragen sir D wo am Breuberg du denn immer fährst??
> also ich bin mit meinen Freunden (wir sind die etwas jüngere generation so ca. 16 bis 19 jahre alten) auch hier in der gegend unterwegs!
> ...



En Guden!

FRISCHFLEISCH!!!! Ist jederzeit willkommen!
Na - Shuttle Service gibts bei uns allerdings nicht  
- oder sollt ich sagen noch nicht? Bei soviel Uphill lahmen sollte man vielleicht mal beim Seniorenstift anfragen 
- vielleicht haben die ein Herz für die Junioren 
und karren euch mit dem AOK-Mobil hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2008)

Oki also Wetter sollte Niederschlagsfrei sein!!!
Temperaturen um und über 0C°...gefühlte -1-2 C° ...
also wie letztes Mal...
lese aus Deiner Antwort heraus, das ich kein Voll-Gear brauche weil Tour oder wie ?...
Greetz Chris


----------



## Vulgarius (28. November 2008)

achwas nen shuttelservice brauche ich nicht^^
den wer sein rad liebt der schiebt^^ zumindest bergauf^^


----------



## grzi (28. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> ...
> lese aus Deiner Antwort heraus, das ich kein Voll-Gear brauche weil Tour oder wie ?...
> Greetz Chris



Würd sagen je nach Gusto - was so am Wegesrand liegt wird mitgenommen!
Wer hirnfrei fahren will - der Brauch schon aus Sicherheitsgründen Panzerung - ich mach aus bekannten Gründen langsam wenns knifflig wird 

Wie ist denn so der allgemeine Fitness-Stand? 
30/50/75/100km? 
300/500/1000 oder mehr hm?

Meine kleine flowige Trailrunde liegt bei 60km und ~1000hm und ist beliebig kürzbar! Für andere Vorschläge bin ich auch offen - fahr gern mal was Neues


----------



## Desperado78 (28. November 2008)

grzi schrieb:


> Mmmmhhh...!
> 
> Bin dafür, dass wir Sa 13:00Uhr Umst. MP anvisieren und falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt - am So 13:00Uhr noch einen Anlauf nehmen.



@grzi:

Hey, die Idee is doch von mir geklaut!  Naja, daraus schließe ich, dass meine Vorschlag doch bei jemandem angekommen ist! 

@Bergab-Fraktion:

Ihr solltet euch lieber schnell noch für die Bahnvariante nach Höchst/Breuberg stark machen! Dann nehm ich nämlich auch mein FR und Protektoren mit! 

Ansonsten starte ich wieder mit meinem Flitzer ab G-U MP, petze den 1. Berg hoch und düse an den Schiebern erst mal wieder auf dem Parallel-DH-Trail heimlich vorbei, bevor wir uns dann oben wieder treffen!


----------



## Desperado78 (28. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Oki also Wetter sollte Niederschlagsfrei sein!!!
> Temperaturen um und über 0C°...gefühlte -1-2 C° ...
> also wie letztes Mal...
> lese aus Deiner Antwort heraus, das ich kein Voll-Gear brauche weil Tour oder wie ?...
> Greetz Chris



Tja, mein Vorschlag bzgl. "variante 2: nice spots (AM- bis FR-bikes)" steht schon seit ner Woche hier im fred...

Freitags macht der grzi halt kurzen Prozess und es wird festgelegt, dass getourt wird! 

@olly:

Vielleicht kannst du ja trotzdem ein paar nice spots in grzi's Trail-Tour einbauen!


----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2008)

Machen wirs doch folgendermassen...

MORGEN, Samstag....Grzie´s Tour ...
wer Sonntag dann noch kann kommt Breuberg zum trailen ^^


----------



## DAkka (28. November 2008)

Gude,
mit macht mein Dienstplan auch dieses Wochenende wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung...
ABER ab Dezember bin ich dabei !!!


----------



## Desperado78 (28. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Machen wirs doch folgendermassen...
> 
> MORGEN, Samstag....Grzie´s Tour ...
> wer Sonntag dann noch kann kommt Breuberg zum trailen ^^



Yepp, genau so machen wir's! 

=> BESCHLOSSENE SACHE


----------



## Desperado78 (28. November 2008)

DAkka schrieb:


> Gude,
> mit macht mein Dienstplan auch dieses Wochenende wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung...
> ABER ab Dezember bin ich dabei !!!



Schade, aber das ist schon mal die richtige Einstellung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desperado78 (28. November 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> sehr gerne.



Und was geht bei dir jetzt??? War das nicht ne Zusage?


----------



## Jörn Duensing (28. November 2008)

Servus.
Am So bin ich bei schönem Wetter auch mit am Start. Oder was ist mit "trailen" gemeint? Ich geh jetzt mal von Trails heizen aus 

Gruß Jörn


----------



## grzi (28. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Machen wirs doch folgendermassen...
> 
> MORGEN, Samstag....Grzie´s Tour ...
> wer Sonntag dann noch kann kommt Breuberg zum trailen ^^



Ganz nach meinem Geschmack!
Da kann der Opi am So langsam die Trails genießen, während der Rest noch den Berg hochschiebt 



Desperado78 schrieb:


> @Bergab-Fraktion:
> 
> Ihr solltet euch lieber schnell noch für die Bahnvariante nach Höchst/Breuberg stark machen! Dann nehm ich nämlich auch mein FR und Protektoren mit!



Hughh - die Pistensau hat gesprochen 
Is mir schon klar das du mit deinem Panzer die Trails bügeln willst!



Desperado78 schrieb:


> Ansonsten starte ich wieder mit meinem Flitzer ab G-U MP, petze den 1. Berg hoch und düse an den Schiebern erst mal wieder auf dem Parallel-DH-Trail heimlich vorbei, bevor wir uns dann oben wieder treffen! :



Ist doch optimal - so hat die Schiebefraktion und die Up/downhill Fraktion ihren Spass! 

Hab da grad was nettes entdeckt:
Weihnachtsmarkt Heubach:
29.11.2008 von 15:00 Uhr bis 21:30 Uhr

Ideal zum Aufwärmen - oder?


----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2008)

ab geht er....
cu moinsen


----------



## freeolly (28. November 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Freue mich auf Morgen, bin aber kein CC Freak! Durch meinen Bikeparkunfall bin ich noch nicht so fitt und ich habe auch nicht vor ein Uphillrennen zu fahren. Höhenmeter sind nicht interessant, nur ein notwendiges Übel für den Downhill.
Gebucht sind 2 Spots, einer davon mit einem schönen Dropp! Je nach Speed bis über 2 Meter tief. Bin mal gespannt wer da alles anrollt. Bin also um 13:00 am Gr.-U Marktplatz mit meinem Litevill Enduro. Fullface lass ich daheim.... Airtime geht erst nach der Altmetall-Entsorgung wieder. Im Frühjahr gehts aber wieder richtig ab! 

cheers

Olly


----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2008)

Jörn Duensing schrieb:


> Servus.
> Am So bin ich bei schönem Wetter auch mit am Start. Oder was ist mit "trailen" gemeint? Ich geh jetzt mal von Trails heizen aus
> 
> Gruß Jörn


So issed Jörn!!!

Was halt fahrbar ist... rund um den Breuberg und Galgenberg

@ olly ...ich bin auch kein CCler...gogogo... yami yami... airtime ftw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (29. November 2008)

hi,

cool das der thread etwas fahrt aufgenommen hat  sonntag wäre ich bei breuberg-schweinereien gerne mit am start. samstag kann ich leider nicht.

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (29. November 2008)

cu sunday @ rischdisch


----------



## Vulgarius (29. November 2008)

vielleicht sieht man sich am sonntag irgendwo bin mitm kollegen und dhlern unterwegs^^
aber da mein kollege nen auto hat werden wir mit dem auto direkt zu den trails fahren!^^


----------



## richtig (29. November 2008)

wo geht ihr denn fahren?

grundsätzlich hab ich sehr große lust meinen dhler mal wieder zu benutzen... der steht schon ne weile mit schweiz-dreck an den hufen in der garage.

@sird77: wie schauts denn bei dir aus? wann willst du los? wo treffen? wie lange und wohin? vorschläge?

irgendwie lässt isch das bestimmt alles unter einen hut bringen 

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (29. November 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> wo geht ihr denn fahren?
> 
> grundsätzlich hab ich sehr große lust meinen dhler mal wieder zu benutzen... der steht schon ne weile mit schweiz-dreck an den hufen in der garage.
> 
> ...



morgen 13.45 treffen höchst bahnhof...ich hol euch bagage ab ...
geplant sind 4-5 Single-Trail (DH) dazwischen immer wieder kurze anfahrten in der Umgebung..

ps: Sind gerade heim gekommen...neeed die Vids von heute...vor allem unseren "Überflieger"...*duck*

Möchte mich auf diesem Weg auch bei allen bedanken...hat suuupi Spaß gemacht...special thanks to olly for nice spots


----------



## freeolly (29. November 2008)

War doch ein richtig netter Tag!
Leider auch einige Höhenmeter dabei, aber bald sind die Jäger wieder weg.
Ich muss am SO Regale aufbauen, wäre ja kein Prob, wenn die Dnger nicht von IKEA wären....
Also bis nächstes WE!!!
cheers (der Holunderglühwein war echt gut... Danke für die 2. Runde!!!)
olly


----------



## Desperado78 (29. November 2008)

Yepp, war wirklich ein richtig netter Tag heute! Da war sicher für jeden was dabei!  Trotz etwas unfreiwilliger extra air time und der Jäger lief ja alles noch mal gut. Aber die aufgeschlitzen Schwarzkittel, vor allem die an den Haken am Hexenhäuschen, hats übel erwischt! Während die da noch in der Kälte abhingen, haben wir schon fröhlich Glühwein gebechert! 

OK, und morgen holen wir die FR/DH-Bikes mal aus der Garage! 

Den Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit hat Sird ja schon bekannt gegeben! 

@Alle, die mit grzi und mir mit der Bahn ab "Groß-Umstadt Mitte" anreisen wollen:

13:34 Uhr geht ein "Direktzug"...9 min...den nehmen wir!  

Also wer ist noch mit dabei?


----------



## Desperado78 (29. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> morgen 13.45 treffen höchst bahnhof...ich hol euch bagage ab ...
> geplant sind 4-5 Single-Trail (DH) dazwischen immer wieder kurze anfahrten in der Umgebung..



Prima, schon mal danke für den Service im Voraus! Freu mich schon, endlich mal wieder auf meinem Nitrous zu sitzen! Aber nur bergab!


----------



## Desperado78 (29. November 2008)

freeolly schrieb:


> Ich muss am SO Regale aufbauen, wäre ja kein Prob, wenn die Dnger nicht von IKEA wären....
> 
> Also bis nächstes WE!!!
> olly



Lass dich von denen nicht unterkriegen! Du schaffst das schon! 

OK, dann bis nächstes WE und auch von mir noch mal vielen Dank an den heutigen super Guide!


----------



## richtig (30. November 2008)

ich komme glaub ich auch mit dem zug. 13:34? hört sich gut an.
meld mich morgen früh nochmal.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grzi (30. November 2008)

Desperado78 schrieb:


> ...Aber die aufgeschlitzen Schwarzkittel, vor allem die an den Haken am Hexenhäuschen, hats übel erwischt! Während die da noch in der Kälte abhingen, haben wir schon fröhlich Glühwein gebechert! ...




Gott sei Dank hatte kein Schwarzkittel nen Fahrradhelm auf 

Bin heut auf jeden Fall mit dabei! Werde aber meine Vorgaben weiterhin einhalten: Nie den Kontakt zum Boden verlieren 

Heubach läßt auch heut noch grüßen:
30.11.2008 von 12:00 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr

Sag mal Sird - ist in Breuberg/Neustadt/Sandbach/Raibach nix los?
Davon mal abgesehen, dass das bei euch ein Kälteloch ist 
da muss doch auch was zum Aufwärmen sein!


----------



## Jörn Duensing (30. November 2008)

Bleibt der Treffpunkt noch bei 13.45 in Höcht Bhf?
Ich komm dann auch direkt mim Auto dahin. 
Oder ist das geplante Zeil nicht mehr in Höcht?

Gruß Jörn


----------



## richtig (30. November 2008)

was ist denn geplant? brauch ich mein exoskelett oder integralhelm? oder reicht ne tourenschale?

mach auch bitte mal jemand ne kleine zeit und höhenmeter ansage, damit ich weiß "wohin die reise geht".

danke und bis später 

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (30. November 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> was ist denn geplant? brauch ich mein exoskelett oder integralhelm? oder reicht ne tourenschale?
> 
> mach auch bitte mal jemand ne kleine zeit und höhenmeter ansage, damit ich weiß "wohin die reise geht".
> 
> ...



also ich nehme mal vollgear mit..auch wenns vll unnötig ist...höhenmeter...was interessieren die mich ..es geht so lange hoch bis wir am ende des trails sind...^^
aber ich denke du kannst auch in touren outfit fahren..kommt ja auch darauf an wie sicher sich jeder selbst fühlt...
GIBT EINE GEMÜTLICHE TRAIL_RUNDE..no HETZE..die macht dann schon GRZIE....*duck*

Ja @Jörn bleibt alles dabei


----------



## richtig (30. November 2008)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt  muss gegen fünf aber wieder los. hoffe das lässt sich einrichten.

bis später.

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (30. November 2008)

1ter Spot wird sein Sandbacher See...anfahrt durch Wald über Höchst--
wer mit Auto anreist kann auch dahin kommen(natürlich etwas später dann)


----------



## Jörn Duensing (30. November 2008)

Ich komm dann einfach mal um ca. 13.45 mim Auto nach Höchst.


----------



## grzi (30. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> ...
> GIBT EINE GEMÜTLICHE TRAIL_RUNDE..no HETZE..die macht dann schon GRZI(E?)....*duck*



Na, na - en alte Mann is koan D-Zug - wo tu ich den hetze? Du bist doch derjenige der es runter immer so eilig hat - manchmal sogar so eilig, dass er schneller is wie sein Bike 

Also bis nachher denne...


----------



## Desperado78 (30. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> also ich nehme mal vollgear mit..auch wenns vll unnötig ist...höhenmeter...was interessieren die mich ..es geht so lange hoch bis wir am ende des trails sind...^^
> aber ich denke du kannst auch in touren outfit fahren..kommt ja auch darauf an wie sicher sich jeder selbst fühlt...
> GIBT EINE GEMÜTLICHE TRAIL_RUNDE..no HETZE..die macht dann schon GRZIE....*duck*
> 
> Ja @Jörn bleibt alles dabei



Yepp, genau so isses!!! 

@alle:

Warum denn immer so kompliziert? Steht doch alles in den vorherigen Beiträgen drin und die sind erst einen Tag alt! Aktueller gehts doch net oder? Bisschen lesen muss man schon noch!  

(SA: Tour mit ein paar nice spots)

SO: Heute nur nice spots/Trails presented by Sird&Wife! D.h. heute kann jeder mal das dickste Bike einpacken, das er/sie hat und das entsprechende an panzerung und dann schauen wir mal, was uns erwartet!

Kurz: heute wird (noch mehr ) Rücksicht durch grzi auf die Bergab-Fraktion genommen, da KEINE Tour für angesetzt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (30. November 2008)

So, nun ist es getan, 

der Tag heute war zwar was die Anzahl der Trails angeht nicht so erfolgreich, aber die Höhenmeter von Grzie sind wir heute mal gekraxelt...auch sehr zu unserem Leidwesen...
werde mich das nächst mal etwas kundiger in der Ecke da oben machen ..es muss ja auch einfacher da hoch gehen!!!
ansonsten können wir ja das nächste mal erst die Burg anfahren und dann mal an den Mast hoch...den Trail find ich wenigstens

Also gehabt euch wohl soweit... werde nächstes Wochenende meine Tochter haben, daher kann ich noch keine definitive Zusage machen... 

heute special thanks @rischdisch der den Schweinhund aus meinem Kopf die Treppen runter getreten hat


----------



## richtig (30. November 2008)

schön wars! zumindest das letzte drittel 

grussascha


----------



## Vulgarius (1. Dezember 2008)

wart ihr auf dem berg gegenüber von der burg wo der funkturm drauf steht??
wenn ja da hättet ihr die augen aufhalten müssen und hättet nen schönen dhsingeltrail gefunden!!


----------



## Desperado78 (1. Dezember 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> schön wars! zumindest das letzte drittel
> 
> grussascha



Da schließe ich mich doch grad mal an! 

Das erste Drittel fand ich aber auch ganz nett. Die Anfahrt via möglicher Waldautobahnen von Höchst aus zu dem Punkt, an dem sich uns der gute alte Spokes Pfadfinder anschloss, sollten wir uns aber das nächste mal vorher auf der Karte anschauen und (ich weiß, ganz un) mal den Germin befragen, bevor wir wieder umsonst klettern. 

Aber wäre ja langweilig, wenns nichts mehr zum Optimieren gäbe und wir hatten ja noch unseren krönenden Abschluss von der Burg zum Marktplatz runter! 

Dann bis demnächst...


----------



## Desperado78 (1. Dezember 2008)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> wart ihr auf dem berg gegenüber von der burg wo der funkturm drauf steht??
> wenn ja da hättet ihr die augen aufhalten müssen und hättet nen schönen dhsingeltrail gefunden!!



Nope, waren an Sird's Hausberg, wollten eigentlich dann rüber zur Klinik und dann auf die Burg. Aber das kann Sird dir sicherlich besser erklären, warum das nicht so geklappt hat, wie es sollte. 

Da ihr ja beide in der gleichen Ecke wohnt, können sich die Locals ja mal kurzschließen, um für das nächste Mal alles schön ab Höchster Bahnhof zu verketten.  Am besten so, dass man dann nicht mit dem FR-Bike und full gear km-weit hinten dran hängt...


----------



## Enduro Comp (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi Jungs,

hab jetzt mal en bissel den Thread verfolgt.....
wir sind in der Regel zu dritt oder zu viert, bauen und driven rund um Groß-Umstadt, Heubach und Breuberg...... Die Hole kommt immer goil.....

Auch ab und an ma Frankenstein und Umgebung.

Der harte Kern von uns kommt aus Heubach... 

Aber da hier einer Studiert, der andere Arbeitet usw. kommen wir immer weniger dazu, zusammen nen Ausritt zu wagen. 
Außerdem.... immer wieder den Trail neu aufzubauen, wenn er grad vom Forst kaputt gemacht wurde, ist deprimierend :-( .....

Aber ich hätt dazu mal wieder richtig Bock.... was zu Rocken.... 
Bin meistens am WE unterwegs.... unter der Woche ists ein wenig eng wegen der Arbeit, aber das geht einigen warscheinlich auch nicht anders.

Also wenn jemdand Lust und Zeit hat ich bin dabei......
Sollten dann was ausmachen;-)

*Wer Schreibfehler findet soll sie behalten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (1. Dezember 2008)

Also folgendermassen..... :

Der Berg war sehr wohl der richtige...der Uphill war allerdings zu heftig, das nächste mal fahren wir aussenrum, habs mit GPs gecheckt, sind grad mal 2,8 Km...
oben angekommen biegen wir nicht wie getan rechts runter ab, sondern fahren das kurze Stück Waldautobahn bis auf ein Feld, welches wir überqueren.
(Sind übrigens fast da raus gekommen). 
Von dort aus ist es ein 2 km Uphill zur Klinik...ab da gehts bis zur Burg dann nur noch runter! Leider nur auf der Autobahn, denn Trails die parallel dazu verlaufen führen zu früh wieder runter.
An der Burg angekommen haben wir bis zu 4 Möglichkeiten wieder auf einer Seite runter zu kommen.
prädestiniert sind der Trail von gestern oder unseren ersten mit Wiesenstück.
Unten angekommen fahren wir wieder fast 5 km Uphill auf den Gegenüber-Berg zu dem Trail den ich Euch ohnehin zeigen wollte und den Vulgarius auch angesprochen hat.

Prinzipiell läßt sich aber sagen das jeder Weg hier etwas anstrengender ist als bei Euch, das alleine gibt ja wohl auch die Topo vor.(Wie bereits gestern angemerkt)

Ich bin nicht in Bestitz eines Mobil-Gps, und die Trails sind auch hier nicht so einfach zu finden wie bei euch!

Schlage also vor, das die nächste Tour ohne "Mullen und Knullen" gefahren und geplant wird...
@desperado: Da siehste mal was meine Frau so mitmacht, also net weinen...sondern daran wachsen *duck*

Derzeit ist in MICHELSTADT einer der schönsten Weihnachtmärkte in Hessen; da ich leider nächstes WE nicht dabei bin, kann ich Euch nur den Vorschlag unterbreiten, mal dahin zu fahren.
Ansonsten werde ich vll. ab Morgen noch mal ein bissl auf Erkundung gehen.

Ps: Es ist immer einfach Manöver-Kritik zu betreiben, auch durchaus berechtigtel, aber was das angeht lebe ich seit ich Berufsoldat war nach einer klaren Maxime: Verlange nichts dem Anderen ab, was du nicht selber zu leisten im Stande bist!!!
Daher, wir sind alle heile wieder daheim und Muckis hats auch gegeben, auch wenn sich mancher Überfordert, mancher Unterfordert gefühlt hat.

So ist das nun mal in einer Gemeinschaft,versuche es allen recht zu machen und schlage Fehl; man kann es NIE JEDEM recht machen...

Freu mich aber trotzdem wie ein Schneekönig auf die nächste "Tour"

Seid brav und tut nichts was ich nicht auch tun würde...

greetz chris


----------



## Vulgarius (1. Dezember 2008)

ich bin am sonntag mitm freund auf nem neuen singel trail am rondel gewesen wenn man denn noch einwenig verlängert lohnt der sich auch auf jeden fall!!!
nur wir konnten nicht so viel fahren vortag bissel viel gefeiert und dann bei der 1ten abfahrt ich nen platten er 3 speichen kaputt^^ und kefü von ihm ab^^
aber an dem trail werden wir noch ein wenig arbeiten dann ist er witzig zu fahren und es lohnt sich auch mal dort hin zu gehen!


----------



## richtig (1. Dezember 2008)

Enduro Comp schrieb:


> Der harte Kern von uns kommt aus Heubach...



... und aus Dieburg! 

grussascha


----------



## Enduro Comp (1. Dezember 2008)

Servus..... 







 ja genau......... wie konnt ich das vergessen  >>>AUCH AUS DIEBURG>>> YES!

Und bock am WE(SO. my Favorit) zu fahren? Hab mir en paar neu Parts zugelegt.... die müsst ich mal ausprobieren..... hehe

Gruß


----------



## grzi (1. Dezember 2008)

Enduro Comp schrieb:


> .... wie konnt ich das vergessen  >>>AUCH AUS DIEBURG>>> YES!



Was geht den hier ab! Des geht doch nit, dass hier noch´n Dibojer dezu kimmt! 

Nix für ungut - kann sich halt en echte Zimmner nit verkneife!
Welcome to the Club




Sird77 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell läßt sich aber sagen das jeder Weg hier etwas anstrengender ist als bei Euch, das alleine gibt ja wohl auch die Topo vor.(Wie bereits gestern angemerkt)
> ...
> Schlage also vor, das die nächste Tour ohne "Mullen und Knullen" gefahren und geplant wird...
> @desperado: Da siehste mal was meine Frau so mitmacht, also net weinen...sondern daran wachsen *duck*



War da irgendwo en Berg? Mal davon abgesehen, das meine Schuhe a biserl wenig Grip bei der GeländeSchiebQuerFeldEinHochPassage hatten 
hatte ich nicht viel gemerkt - und nur weil der ein oder andere halt nicht richtig gewachsen war und das auf die Bikegeometrie geschoben hat, hat keinen umgebracht - nur bergauf gebremst - das hab ich dann aber bergab ganz gut kompensieren können - oder? 

@sird: Planung und Ausführung sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe - war nicht bei den StiefelBlankLutschern und kenn die Problematik trotzdem! Da lass ich keine Kritik an dir zu und ich denke das sehen die meisten auch so und Kritik war wahrscheinlich auch nie so angedacht! Verbessern kann man immer und das sollte jeder als Ansporn sehen! Hussa - da is ja beinah en Spiess an mir verloren gegangen 
Wir hatten alle unseren Spass und waren je nach Strecke, jeder an der ein oder anderen Stelle, ausgelastet  

Nächstes WE werde ich je nach Wetterlage eher ne längere Tour zum Konditionsaufbau in Angriff nehmen. Bei besch. Wetter können wir uns auch zum Pistenpräp. treffen!

Greetz aus Zimmern


----------



## Desperado78 (2. Dezember 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Es ist immer einfach Manöver-Kritik zu betreiben, auch durchaus berechtigtel, aber was das angeht lebe ich seit ich Berufsoldat war nach einer klaren Maxime: Verlange nichts dem Anderen ab, was du nicht selber zu leisten im Stande bist!!!



Ich fühle mich da mal angesprochen, da ich ja auch konstruktive (!!!) Kritik geübt habe und möchte daher, damit es keine weiteren Missverständnisse gibt, etwas klarstellen:

@Sird: Meine Kritik bezog sich nicht auf dich persönlich und schon gar nicht auf deine Wegewahl. Das passiert jedem, auch mir mal, dass man eins zu früh oder zu spät abbiegt/hochfährt oder wie auch immer nicht da rauskommt, wo man eigentlich wollte...

Grund für meine Kritik war, dass wir den ganzen Nachmittag schon etwas versprengt unterwegs waren und dadurch IMHO keine so richtige Gruppendynamik entstand. Klar, wir sind ja auch noch keine eingefleischte Truppe und mit viel zu unterschiedlichen Bikes unterwegs gewesen. Das ist mir durchaus bewusst gewesen. Aber gerade dann im Tal könnte man ja zusammen gemütlich heimfahren und dabei noch etwas quatschen. Ich hoffe, ihr versteht mich etwas...

Was ich nämlich vermeiden möchte, ist, dass ich mir meine 195 mm nur noch im Bikepark unter den Hintern klemme, weil es sonst keinen Spaß in der (gemischten) Gruppe macht...denn alleine fahre ich nämlich äußerst ungern! 

Cu Desperado


----------



## Vulgarius (2. Dezember 2008)

mit was für rädern fahr ihr denn touren???
195mm ist ja schon dh bike!!^^
damit  ist kommt man doch keinen berg hoch^^


----------



## freeolly (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
nächsten SO etwas rocken? Letzten SA war die FR/Tour ja leider wegen der Jäger mit einigen HM versehen. Bietet sich ein Guide an? Mein FR muss mal wieder bewegt werden.
Ich hab zwar nur 180mm, aber eine Tour ist mit 18 Kilo kein Spaß... 

cheers
Olly


----------



## richtig (2. Dezember 2008)

i'm in!
grussascha


----------



## Desperado78 (2. Dezember 2008)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> mit was für rädern fahr ihr denn touren???
> 195mm ist ja schon dh bike!!^^
> damit  ist kommt man doch keinen berg hoch^^



Yepp, so siehts aus! 

War SA ja auch mit meinem AM (130mm/130mm/13kg) unterwegs, da wir uns eigentlich zu ner Tour verabredet hatten und SO dann eben mit dem FR (180mm/195mm/19kg) und in voller Montur, da eigentlich keine Tour angesetzt war:



Desperado78 schrieb:


> (SA: Tour mit ein paar nice spots)
> 
> SO: Heute nur nice spots/Trails presented by Sird&Wife! D.h. heute kann jeder mal das dickste Bike einpacken, das er/sie hat und das entsprechende an Panzerung und dann schauen wir mal, was uns erwartet!
> 
> ...



Dumm gelaufen für mich, dass es gerade andersrum kam. Aber passiert halt mal! Wir werden schon noch ein eingespieltes Team werden oder Männer? Moment, ich korrigiere mich: Und Mädel(s) natürlich! Denn vor unserer Dame in der Gruppe ziehe ich immer wieder ehrfurchtsvoll meinen "Helm"!  

So und ab jetzt stimmen wir uns einfach besser hier im Forum ab, wann welche Bikes dran sind und dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er das entsprechende Equipment besitzt und mitmachen möchte oder nicht. Der Fred heißt ja schließlich auch "Freeride/Enduro Groß-Umstadt" und nicht "CC/AM Groß-Umstadt" oder Olly?  

So, wie gesagt ist alles nicht böse gemeint, aber ich optimiere halt nun mal gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desperado78 (2. Dezember 2008)

freeolly schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> nächsten SO etwas rocken? Letzten SA war die FR/Tour ja leider wegen der Jäger mit einigen HM versehen. Bietet sich ein Guide an? Mein FR muss mal wieder bewegt werden.
> Ich hab zwar nur 180mm, aber eine Tour ist mit 18 Kilo kein Spaß...
> 
> ...



Wäre da auch gerne mit meinem Nitrous dabei (+ full gear wie SO ), aber ich könnte leider nur SA!


----------



## Sird77 (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie gesagt...habe dieses WE meine Tochter die ich leider nicht allzu oft sehe...daher fällt der Samstag garantiert flach....
am So schliesse ich mich den Worten von Richtig an:
We´re in !!!


----------



## DAkka (3. Dezember 2008)

Gudeee,

Also Zeit und Bock hab ich von Sa bis Di zum biken...

Ich kenne halt eure Trails/Touren leider nicht, kann daher auch nicht sagen ob da mit dem FW meiner HT´s mithalten kann (außer mit dem CMP in punkto "nicht-tourentauglicher-geo  )...

Also bei einer AM-Tour währe ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Greetz


----------



## Sird77 (4. Dezember 2008)

So Kinders,
habe mich gerade dazu entschlossen nächtes Jahr über meinen B-Day eine Freeride-Tour im Allgäu zu machen...4 Tage und jede Menge TIEFENMETER...

Kostet nicht so die Welt und um die Unterbringung muss ich mich noch kümmern...
würde mich aber freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine wäre- alle infos dazu findet ihr unter 
http://www.biketours-oberstdorf.de/index.php

Die Tour selbst kostet 3 Scheine...was die Unterbringung angeht, so rechne ich mit der Hälfte ca...
Termin ist um den 30.05.09...
Love it, or leave it...who´s in ?


----------



## richtig (4. Dezember 2008)

hi,

habe die seite mal durchstöbert. mir ist folgendes aufgefallen





hast du schonmal über tessin oder port du soleil nachgedacht? auch schweiz ist sehr geil.

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (4. Dezember 2008)

ist letzlich leider eine Frage der Finanzen Sascha...
ausserdem finde ich das Vid net schlecht...


----------



## Enduro Comp (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

hab auch mal en bissel auf der Seite geschnuppert....

Hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an und Landschaftlich ist das einfach nur genieal. Finde es nur schade das die nicht für nen kleinen Aufpreis die Hütten zum pennen stellen....  

Weill wenn ich da unten zum biken bin ist mir die Hütte egal. Hauptsache ne Dusche en Bett und was zu essen. 

So fin ichs nur lästig da jetzt noch was buchen zu müssen.
Naja egal. Ist aufjedenfall keine schlechte Idee....

Gruß Fred


----------



## Sird77 (4. Dezember 2008)

habe mich mal informiert
...das günstigste gibbet ab 20  die nacht..das ist ok denke ich ..habe mal just for info schon mit der Pension telefoniert...wäre zu diesem Zeitpunkt für 4 Personen machbar


----------



## Sird77 (5. Dezember 2008)

So Mädels,

Wetter soll ja nicht so berauschend werden am WE...
wie ist die Lage, was den Sonntag angeht? 
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (5. Dezember 2008)

edit


----------



## richtig (5. Dezember 2008)

Bin dabei, Samstag und Sonntag, egal. Wetter ist mir auch Wurscht. Treffpunkt würde ich folgenden vorschlagen:

Google Earth:  49°50'8.33"N / 9° 0'33.28"E






Tourplanung gemäß Rundmail. Ich erwähns hier nicht im Forum, bekanntlich hat das ja Ohren 

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (5. Dezember 2008)

soll die *edit* mit oder ohne schippe kommen ?


----------



## freeolly (5. Dezember 2008)

Leider, leider ist das Wetter wirklich bescheiden.
Mit abrocken wird's wohl nix! Aber, trotzdem lässt sich die Zeit nutzen...
SO soll es etwas besser als SA, sagt jedenfalls wetter.com
Mein Vorschlag also SO 13:00 am Treffpunkt von richtig.
check in please....

cheers
Olly


----------



## grzi (5. Dezember 2008)

Wie bereits gesagt: Falls das Wetter SO gut sein sollte - was bei mir trocken von oben heißt - bin ich on BigTour!

Wenn das Mistwetter so wechselhaft bleibt, ist nur zu sagen was alles in die Toolbox gepackt werden muss und wer was einpackt


----------



## Sird77 (8. Dezember 2008)

Wochenende war nice...hoffe die Arbeit fruchtet....hatten jede Menge Fun...
hope for better weather next WE...
cu all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (11. Dezember 2008)

Also ...für die von mir anvisierte Tour im Mai sind nur noch 3 Plätze frei...

es ist noch nicht ganz klar ob meine Frau mitkommt; sollte sie aber mitfahren, so sind nur noch 2 Plätze frei... bei Interesse bitte UMGEHEND pn an mich!!!

ontopic:Zum Wochenende gibbet ne Rundmail von Sascha...
Sind dabei!!!


----------



## richtig (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

also, wie schauts aus? Mails zusammengefasst: Sa und So wollen wohl alle biken, gemeinsam ist So aber realistischer. 

Daher würde ich den Sonntag mal Höchst vorschlagen inkl. Hole, Burgweg und Sendemast. Integralhelm und Schienbeinschoner dringend empfohlen, wen mehr braucht um sicher zu gehen darf auch in Worldcup-Outfit erscheinen 

Samstag wären einige wohl auch nicht abgeneigt, wobei ich da wohl eher nur ne kleine 2-2,5 Std. Tour mit Gerd fahren werde - nix Wildes. Wer sich da anschließen mag ist eingeladen, wir wissen aber noch nicht wann und wie.

Treffpunkt Sonntag würde ich Rödelshäusschen vorschlagen, irgendwas zwischen 1300h und 1315h.

Grussascha


----------



## Enduro Comp (12. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

also wäre eigentlich morgen gegen eine große Runde nicht abgeneigt... aber klein is auch okay... So hab ich leider keine Zeit.... schade....
Wär schon gern dabei... 

Gruß Fred


----------



## richtig (12. Dezember 2008)

aber morgen kannst du?


----------



## Enduro Comp (12. Dezember 2008)

Jupp,

 da hab ich mir ja extra fett viel Zeit genommen. Bin eigentlich auch irgendwie davon ausgegangen das morgen die big round am start is....


----------



## Sird77 (12. Dezember 2008)

also kinder...
morgen unter führung des guten alten rischdisch....
treffpunkt richtung heubach,ansonsten am pavillion wie letztes mal ?

we´re in...
am SO muss ich sehen wie ich meine Tochter habe ..


----------



## DAkka (12. Dezember 2008)

@richtig:

was heißt den bei dir "nix Wildes"  ???


----------



## richtig (12. Dezember 2008)

das heißt, das ist die beste gelegenheit für dich mit zu kommen 

grussascha


----------



## DAkka (12. Dezember 2008)

alright !

dann bin ich dabei 

wann/wo gehts los ?


----------



## Desperado78 (12. Dezember 2008)

servus männer und mädel natürlich!

sehr schön, dass schon so fleißig geplant wurde. war ne harte woche für mich und ich werde daher alles geben, um am WE auch mal wieder aufm bike sitzen zu können. super wäre natürlich, wenn ich es SA + SO schaffen würde! 

OK, mein aktueller infostand ist:

SA: start ca. 13:30, treffpunkt tbd

SO: start ca. 13:00, rödelshäuschen

 freu mich schon sehr! 

hm, sehe ich das richtig, dass für SO diesmal die anreise über die "berge" angesetzt ist und man sehr gut frühstücken sollte, wenn man mit ner FR-maschine kommen würde? 

cu desperado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAkka (12. Dezember 2008)

Desperado78 schrieb:


> SA: start ca. 13:30, treffpunkt tbd




sorry, aber was & wo ist ---> tbd


----------



## Desperado78 (13. Dezember 2008)

DAkka schrieb:


> sorry, aber was & wo ist ---> tbd



tbd = to be defined/determined/decided/discussed...ich bin also noch genauso gespannt wie du


----------



## grzi (13. Dezember 2008)

Kann Sa erst später starten - vielleicht trifft man sich!

So bin ich auf Ausdauer-Tour  - meine Fitness lässt momentan zu wünschen übrig


----------



## DAkka (13. Dezember 2008)

un gibt´s schon anything was defined/determined/decided/discussed ist ?


----------



## richtig (13. Dezember 2008)

ja genau, weiß jetzt jemand, wann und wo wir uns zum nightride treffen? ich bin schon ganz heiß 

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (13. Dezember 2008)

grade heim gekommen und mit unseren "positionslampen" im dunkeln über der klinik rumgestochert....omfg...neeeeed richtiges licht ..aber da lass ich mir was von carsten bauen net wahr???!!!
Hat super Spass gemacht..meine Frau wird auch immer fitter und sicherer läßt sie euch ausrichten...
cu soon...

ps: morgen hängts bei mir an der feinplanung...muss noch checken wie lange ich meine tochter morgen habe ... und wo man sich dann treffen könnte...


----------



## richtig (13. Dezember 2008)

Sonntag:

Treffpunkte: 1215h Dieburg Skateanlage, 1230h Semd, 1315/1330h Rödelshäusschen. 

Fahren dann weiter zur Burg, Burgweg runter, anschließend am Sandbacher See vorbei wieder Richtung Heubach, Mondlandschaft, B45 Trail, Hole und was die Beine sonst noch so hergeben.

Hole ist echt grade der Hammer. Morgen noch ein Stück trockener, dann gehts rund.

Grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (13. Dezember 2008)

arghhhh...
meine tochter kommt leider erst morgen mittag gg 13.00 statt heute abend ..das heisst ich kann nicht mit ...
Aber euch viel Spass..haut rein...


----------



## grzi (14. Dezember 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> Sonntag:
> ... Fahren dann weiter zur Burg, Burgweg runter, anschließend am Sandbacher See vorbei wieder Richtung Heubach, Mondlandschaft, B45 Trail, Hole und was die Beine sonst noch so hergeben.
> 
> Hole ist echt grade der Hammer. Morgen noch ein Stück trockener, dann gehts rund ...



Letzteres hört sich zwar gut an - werde ich mir mal unter der Woche ansehen - aber heut will ich etwas mehr surfen & keulen 

Werde die Rimdidim etwas unsicher machen und auf Neunkirchen etwas Schneesurfen 

Wünsch euch viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (19. Dezember 2008)

Kampfeinsatzplan Wochenende ?
Hätte paar Vorschläge...

Greetz Chris


----------



## richtig (19. Dezember 2008)

falle aus, leider. bin unterwegs. ab mittwoch wieder available.

grussascha


----------



## entlebucher (19. Dezember 2008)

servuz, wär ab dem Samstag auch mal wieder in Heubach.
Aber warsch. seltener online. Wenn also am Sonntag was geht, wär ich dabei.
Muss mich allerdings erst mal wieder aklimatisieren...


----------



## Sird77 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ja sers Henni...

schön das du wieder da bist ...

also was das We angeht, folgender Planungsvorschlag:

Sa.: 12.30 Start... Treffen um 13.00 an dem unteren Parkplatz der  Burg  _auf unserer Seite des Bergs_,  dann den Hohlweg an der ELK...oder was sonst noch geht.
[Diesmal war ich heute Fahrbarkeit und Wege checken]

Die Trails am See haben die Waldarbeiter derzeit zerstört; liegt alles voller Bäume. Aber das ist derzeit an vielen Stellen der Fall rund um Breuberg.

Könnten hier auch einen wunderschönen wenn auch einfachen Trail frei machen den ich heute gefahren bin...ist geil würde aber sicher "geräumt" noch mehr spass machen.(Schön lang - ca Hole-Länge)

So.:_ Auf eurer Seite des Bergs_ evtl die Hole oder Ollys Revier, wobei ich hier einen Guide brauche um das alles wieder zu finden...

Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## freeolly (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Bin heute aus dem KKH rausgekommen, keiner nennt mich mehr Schrotti!!!
Alles an Metall ist raus und in ca. 4 Wochen geht dann wieder richtig los.
Also macht diie Wege frei und haltet mich auf dem Stand der Dinge!

Bis dahin mal

cheers

Olly


----------



## grzi (19. Dezember 2008)

freeolly schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben!
> Bin heute aus dem KKH rausgekommen, keiner nennt mich mehr Schrotti!!!
> Alles an Metall ist raus und in ca. 4 Wochen geht dann wieder richtig los.
> Also macht diie Wege frei und haltet mich auf dem Stand der Dinge!



Na dann halt mal die Ohren steif! Ohne den ganzen Schrott wirst du ja abgehn wie Schmidts Katze und 4 Wochen sind schnell rum 

WE-Planung:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096430.html
Schaut euch mal das Wetter für morgen an! 
http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm
Hier könnt ihr sehn wie der Schlammassel so langsam auf uns zu kommt! Dauerniesel ist definitiv nicht mein Fall für Touren! Da ist bei mir wohl Muffbude angesagt 

So schaut schon besser aus - nach ner Tour lohnt sich dann wenigstens das Reinemachen! 

Startzeit ist mir wurscht - ab 10:30 ist alles möglich!

Mit etwas Einkehrschwung auch der ein oder andere Weihnachtsmarkt  - muss ich mal schauen was noch möglich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (19. Dezember 2008)

Gut dann werde ich morgen SA. mit meiner Frau bissi Trainieren auf den genannten Spots. Wer dazu stoßen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen, Handy habe ich mit,Nummer habt iohr alle denk ich .
@Carsten: In Michelstadt und Erbach ist immer noch der schönste Weihnachtsmarkt Hessens finde ich ...

Können ja mal sehen was das Wetter her gibt und wie es am So ausschaut...
aber wäre auch mal bissi auf Kondi aus ...folglich dabei (noch vorm Sommer)
und nein !!! Vergiss es ; ich werd niemals ein CCler...vorher fahr ich mim Rollstuhl DH ...

@Olly: FREUT MICH!!! Looking forward jumping some nice drops with you...sieh zu das du wieder gesund wirst..so long FROHES FEST DIR!!! UND GUTEN RUTSCH!!!

Greetz Chris


----------



## grzi (20. Dezember 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> ... und nein !!! Vergiss es ; ich werd niemals ein CCler...vorher fahr ich mim Rollstuhl DH ...



Wer sagt denn, dass ich nur CC fahr!? - oder du musst?
Ich bin nur nich so todesmutig wie du  - Aber den Rollstuhl würd ich dir glatt spendieren - allein der Gaudi wegen  Damit die Treppen an der Burg runter ...

Aber a biserl Kondi tät dir schon gut 
Schau mer mal was so möglich ist, damit du dein Leichtgewicht Ransom auch den Berg für den DH hoch bekommst - sonst muss ich soviel Kreise um dich berghoch fahrn


----------



## Sird77 (22. Dezember 2008)

War sehr lustig gestern...vor allem die "Schlammschlacht" und das Baden des Bikes im Wasser...

Wer Lust und Laune hat kann sich mal den Dienstagabend frei halten oder Spätnachmittag...
Grzi und ich haben da paar nice Spots entdeckt...oder einfach so ne Runde drehen.
Nächste Runde wäre dann an Heiligabend mittags...Richtig hat ne entsprechende Rundmail gestartet...

Als Weihnachtsgeschenk quasi...Wetter soll gut werden...


----------



## richtig (24. Dezember 2008)

Nach dem eher mäßigen Feedback hier eine ANSAGE:

->1300h hexenhäusschen
->1315h rödelshäusschen
->1400h hole
->1410h heubach spielplatz
-> von da aus dann weiter...

sollte jemand schon früher das dringende bedürfnis nach "wald" verspüren, schreibt ne sms... 

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (24. Dezember 2008)

Jawohl Herr Kaleun !!!

Was heisst hier mässiges Feedback...

SOFORT ABSTELLEN...WEITERMACHEN!!!

Wer beim nächsten Rundschreiben net antwortet muss den ganzen Tag bei meiner Frau fahren... *duck weil von hinten eine fang*

cu moin


----------



## grzi (24. Dezember 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Jawohl Herr Kaleun !!!
> Was heisst hier mässiges Feedback...
> SOFORT ABSTELLEN...WEITERMACHEN!!!
> Wer beim nächsten Rundschreiben net antwortet muss den ganzen Tag bei meiner Frau fahren... *duck weil von hinten eine fang*
> cu moin



War Gestern ne nette Entspannungsrunde mit Rutschfaktor 

Feedback war allerdings wirklich a biserl mäßig - aber Sird - bestraf doch da dein Frauchen nicht! Was die sich da für ein Gejammer anhörn müsste... 

Was die Feiertage und heut angehn - da ist bei mir Family-Days angesagt 
Wenn dann kann ich mich nur kurzfristig abseilen - das wird dann wohl nix 

Aber: Bis zum 5.01. ist dann wieder alles frei 
Wie schauts da beim Rest aus?


----------



## Desperado78 (25. Dezember 2008)

grzi schrieb:


> War Gestern ne nette Entspannungsrunde mit Rutschfaktor
> 
> Aber: Bis zum 5.01. ist dann wieder alles frei
> Wie schauts da beim Rest aus?



Yepp, war überraschenderweise vieles echt gut fahrbar - Mondlandschaft, B45-Trail und natürlich die good old Hole!  Aber wir waren ja diesmal schlauer und haben die von Harvestern komplett zerlegten Wege weiträumig umradelt! 

Also bis 4.1. sieht's auch bei mir gut aus!  Wie in meinen Emails/SMS bereits angekündigt, hätte ich auch heute Zeit gehabt. Aber das ist auch bei mir eher dieses Jahr ein Sonderfall, dass der große Family-Day erst am 2. Feiertag stattfinden wird. 

OK, dann mal allen weiterhin schöne, besinnliche Feiertage mit der Familie und wir legen dann wieder gemeinsam ab SA (27.12.) los!  

Cu Desperado


----------



## Desperado78 (25. Dezember 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> Nach dem eher mäßigen Feedback hier eine ANSAGE:
> 
> ->1300h hexenhäusschen
> ->1315h rödelshäusschen
> ...



Schade, hatte auf deine Email geantwortet und nicht im Forum geschaut, da ich den ganzen Vormittag unterwegs war und immer nur mal kurz mit dem Handy Emails gecheckt hatte. Dachte, dass du dich für ein Medium entschieden hättest. Naja, war aber im Endeffekt egal, da ich eh nur "1410h heubach spielplatz" gepackt hätte und da hätte ich ja die Hole schon verpasst!


----------



## Desperado78 (26. Dezember 2008)

Desperado78 schrieb:


> ...und immer nur mal kurz mit dem Handy Emails gecheckt hatte. Dachte, dass du dich für ein Medium entschieden hättest.



Cool, es gibt mittlerweile eine mobile Variante des Forums! So, jetzt macht es auch endlich Spaß, mal von unterwegs kurz reinzuschauen!


----------



## DAkka (26. Dezember 2008)

grzi schrieb:


> Aber: Bis zum 5.01. ist dann wieder alles frei
> Wie schauts da beim Rest aus?



bei mir sieht´s genau so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grzi (26. Dezember 2008)

Wer hat morgen (Sa) Zeit und Lust für eine kleine Ausdauerrunde?
Dachte so a biserl über Berg und Tal, den ein oder anderen Trail am Wegesrand mitnehmen...
Bei um die 0°C möcht ich allerdings in Bewegung bleiben 

Start dachte ich so ab 14:00Uhr Groß-Umst. - bin aber für Vorschläge immer offen


----------



## Sird77 (26. Dezember 2008)

Habe mir in der Tat die Leiste wieder angebrochen...
werde es übers we nochmal bissi langsam angehen lassen...
ausserdem käm ich die eh net hinterher...


----------



## DAkka (26. Dezember 2008)

@grzi: an wieviel km haste so gedacht ?


----------



## Desperado78 (26. Dezember 2008)

grzi schrieb:


> Wer hat morgen (Sa) Zeit und Lust für eine kleine Ausdauerrunde?
> Dachte so a biserl über Berg und Tal, den ein oder anderen Trail am Wegesrand mitnehmen...
> Bei um die 0°C möcht ich allerdings in Bewegung bleiben
> 
> Start dachte ich so ab 14:00Uhr Groß-Umst. - bin aber für Vorschläge immer offen



Hört sich gut an! Da kann ich gleich mal mein frisch gewartetes Trance testen!  Muss nur mal schauen, ob das mit 14 Uhr Startzeit hinhauen wird. Lass uns einfach morgen früh mal telen.


----------



## boxxxer (26. Dezember 2008)

Gudee, 
wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen! Komme aus Ober Ramstadt und suche ab Januar ne Truppe an die ich mich anschliessen kann. Habe jetzt zwar fast 5 Jahr Pause hinter mir, will aber jetzt sobald mein Bike da ist wieder regelmässig fahren gehen. Langen mir bei euren Touren 160mm Vorn und Hinten oder brauche ich nen Dh Hobel? Habe mir nen Commencal Meta 666 gekauft,zum Touren aber auch etwas schneller den Berg hinunter zukommen.


Martin


----------



## grzi (27. Dezember 2008)

DAkka schrieb:


> @grzi: an wieviel km haste so gedacht ?



Km mäßig bin ich flexibel! 
1. Regel ist nicht auskühlen
2. Regel ist es erst mal langsam angehn zu lassen bei den Temperaturen

Also keine Angst - wird heut auf keinen Fall ne Monstertour 
Sowas heb ich mir für wärmeres Wetter auf




Sird77 schrieb:


> Habe mir in der Tat die Leiste wieder angebrochen... - werde es übers we nochmal bissi langsam angehen lassen...



Junge, Junge - was stellst du denn an! Da mach mal schön langsam - lämpcher werd ich dir heut schon mal bestellen - zur Erleuchtung 




boxxxer schrieb:


> ...Komme aus Ober Ramstadt und suche ab Januar ne Truppe an die ich mich anschliessen kann. Habe jetzt zwar fast 5 Jahr Pause hinter mir, will aber jetzt sobald mein Bike da ist wieder regelmässig fahren gehen. Langen mir bei euren Touren 160mm Vorn und Hinten oder brauche ich nen Dh Hobel? Habe mir nen Commencal Meta 666 gekauft,zum Touren aber auch etwas schneller den Berg hinunter zukommen.



Egal wie oder was du fahren willst - das Bike reicht auf jeden Fall und bei unseren Touren findest du immer was passendes - ob CC, FR oder DH - alles bunt gemischt - wir lieben die Abwechslung


----------



## grzi (27. Dezember 2008)

Guden Jungs!

Wo wart ihr heut?

War heute eine klasse Runde mit 8 Leuts! War vollkommen baff was sich da alles eingefunden hat!

Wie schauts denn So so aus? Jemand Lust die überflüssigen Weihnachtskalorien etwas im Zaum zu halten?


----------



## Sird77 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hatte ja angesagt das ich mal bissi kurz trete immo...
werde auch morgen nicht mitkönnen...sind zum essen eingeladen und das um 4 ...ist mir zu arg im Mittag...(und ein Tag Pause mehr Pause ist sicherlich net verkehrt für meine geschundenen Knochen)
werden aber am Mo ne Tour hier fahren...Sascha ist so nett mir Vollboon bissi am Rad schrauben zu helfen..(Lager neu fetten usw usw.) fahren dann im Anschluss ne Burg-Runde und dann zu euch rüber..
Start ist noch nicht ganz klar...wann...
Ort Breuberg...

Bei Int. Pn an mich oder Sascha...
Greetz... Die Eule


----------



## Desperado78 (27. Dezember 2008)

grzi schrieb:


> Guden Jungs!
> 
> Wo wart ihr heut?
> 
> ...



Heute war nochmal großer Family-Day angesagt, da wir uns sonst in diesem Umfang nur selten im Jahr sehen. Aber morgen werde ich mich nach dem Essen mal abseilen! Die Fettreserven sind definitv ausreichend aufgefüllt worden!  

Ich denke, 14:00 G-Z bzw. 14:30 G-U ist realistisch für mich. Weitere Treffpunkte machen wir dann nach Bedarf aus.

Also Jungs, wie schaut's aus?

Momentan sieht's nach CC aus, sprich werde mein Trance nehmen. Wenn sich aber noch weitere FRer finden sollten, nehm ich auch gerne mein Nitrous! 

Cu Desperado

P.S.: Für alle Fälle Licht einpacken bzw. zumindest ne Notfunzel für den Heimweg nicht vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grzi (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leuts!

Jemand Lust auf eine Sylvester-Abschluss-Tour?
Startvorschlag 31.12. 13:30 G-Z, 13:45 Semd, 14:00 Umst.

Würde sagen so max. 3h durch die Kälte, schön gemütlich...

Lasst mich nicht hängen - sonst muss ich ne HighSpeed-Tour mitmachen!


----------



## freeolly (30. Dezember 2008)

Servus, bei einer kleinen Singletrail Tour wäre ich dabei.
Weiß aber noch nicht, was nach der OP so alles geht....

cheers

Olly


----------



## grzi (30. Dezember 2008)

freeolly schrieb:


> Servus, bei einer kleinen Singletrail Tour wäre ich dabei.
> Weiß aber noch nicht, was nach der OP so alles geht....



Da sind wir doch flexibel 
Wird mich freuen, wenns klappt!


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo, verfolge dieses Forum jetzt schon ne ganze weile. Einer meiner guten Vorsätze für das Jahr 2009 war mich hier anzumelden ... hab ich jetzt ja geschafft. Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich bei euren Touren (nicht dieses Freeride gedönze  ) anschließen darf. Wollte letzten Samstag eigentlich schon mal kommen war auch um 14 Uhr am Rödelhäuschen aber da habt ihr euch bestimmt am Marktplatz getroffen - shit happens!

Gruß
de  Bub


----------



## Sird77 (1. Januar 2009)

Also dafür das du dich in einem "Freeride-Enduro" Fred befindest ...schlägst du hier den falschen Ton an 

Wenn Du an Touren interessiert bist, die wir AB UND AN auch mal fahren, ist das das EINE...
Wenn Du mit der Gruppe fahren willst die sich als  "Freerider/Enduristen bezeichnet ist das was anderes...

So what´s your game ?...

PS: Ich hab nix gg. CCLer...haben sie doch nichts ausser Kondi und meist mässigem Fahrskill zu bieten...
CARSTEN BILDET DIE AUSNAHME...der kann alles 

PPS: Net übel nehmen Bub, awwer wer sou do noi schreibt, dem muss klur soin das sowas kimmt...Awwer doi Vorsätz  in Ehr...nemme mer dich ach e mol mit 

Wünsche Euch allen ein Frohes Neues...

Ride on


----------



## grzi (1. Januar 2009)

@Sird: Du mer den orme ourewäller net so vergraule mit deim ourewäller Bauernscharm!

Mit CC fängt mer an un entwickelt sich dann weiter!
Deshalb der Neid der FRler, weil die Kondi vom CCler fehlt 

Zum CClern und nix anderes ist das allerdings de falsche Ort - aber um die rischdische Kontakte zu kriesche - de rischdische 

@Ourewäller: Aus was fürn ourewäller Herzen kommst de denn? Für ein Einstieg in ne CCler Truppe kann ich dir als Treffpunkt Sa 14:00Uhr Marktplatz Groß-Umstadt empfehlen - etwas Kondi ist Pflicht - so 2-3h sollte man sich schon auf dem Radel halten können! Bei Interesse kurzes Post an mich und wir können uns auch telefonisch mal kurzschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Wie sieht es aus am WE?

Jemand schon wieder aus dem Koma erwacht?

Cheers
Olly


----------



## Sird77 (2. Januar 2009)

Aber Hallo Schrotti...schön das´d wieder da bist...
Sascha ist glaub im Urlaub... was uns ja aber net hindern soll zu fahren...
Wetter wird knackig aber trocken so wie ichs seh...was wollt´s machen ?
Kleine Trailrunde halt? Aber wenn der Boden so hart bleibt, ist eh lau mit trailen an den meisten Spots, können dann auch ne Mini-Runde drehen.

Bin für fast alles offen, folglich nicht ganz dicht...


----------



## freeolly (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Treffpunkt für die Harten:

SA 14:00 Nähe der Römerausgrabung an dem kleinen Schutzhäuschen. (Alter Treffpunkt!!!!!!!)






Ein bisschen FR und anschließend eine kleine Tour um die Burg.... der Speck muss weg!
Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Sird.

cheers
olly


----------



## Desperado78 (2. Januar 2009)

sehr schön! grzi und ich sind auf jeden fall dabei! 

dann bis morgen! 

cu desperado & grzi


----------



## freeolly (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
das war gestern ja ne Menge Kurbelei für die erste Fahrt nach meinem Ausfall und arschkalt war's auch noch! Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt nächstes WE mit etwas mehr Airtime.... Mal sehen, was noch so alles zu fahren ist, der eine oder andere Sprung müsste noch o.k. sein.
cheers
Olly


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (4. Januar 2009)

Servus, ich war heute mal wieder auf Entdeckungstour und bin auf einen Trail hinunter zur Heubacher Spielplatz (KiGA; KiTa oder so was in der Art) gestoßen. War aber mit meinem Hardtail froh als ich unten war. Meine Magura HS33 hatte da schon einiges an Arbeit. Ist das so euer Stil wie ihr immer fahrt?


----------



## grzi (4. Januar 2009)

Ourewäller Bub schrieb:


> Servus, ich war heute mal wieder auf Entdeckungstour und bin auf einen Trail hinunter zur Heubacher Spielplatz (KiGA; KiTa oder so was in der Art) gestoßen. War aber mit meinem Hardtail froh als ich unten war. Meine Magura HS33 hatte da schon einiges an Arbeit. Ist das so euer Stil wie ihr immer fahrt?



Yepp - das ist so Standard und wird als Sahnestückcher so anvisiert 

Natürlich gibts auch Routen mit noch mehr Fun-Faktor, dafür aber auch welche mit weniger!

Mit dem Hardtail ist das Ganze recht ruppig - aber der benannte Trail ist wohl an der oberen noch möglichen Grenze fürs HT 

Falls das insgesamt zu heavy für dich ist empfehl ich dir die CC Truppe aus Umst. Da kommt sowas hi und da zwar auch mal vor - aber nicht so häufig.
Schau mal hier rein:
http://85.220.140.142/rvsemd/phpBB3/index.php?sid=233f750336b014e0dc6a3d38b4399b32
Standarmäßiger Treffpunkt Sa 14:00Uhr Marktplatz Groß-Umstadt


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (4. Januar 2009)

Ne war schon OK. Lässt sich auf jedenfall besser fahren als die Spuren vom Harvester. War schon überrascht wie lang der Trail ist, dachte ich bin unten dann ging es ja noch auf der anderen Seite vom Weg weiter. Schee wars ... mein Kumpel hatte halt nicht so den Spaß mit seiner kaputten Gabel 

 [FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## Sird77 (4. Januar 2009)

Das ist das Minimum an Anforderung was wir fahren...ist wirklich unser Sahnestück...
daher bitte ich dich um eins: Häng es nicht an den großen Nagel, erzähle es nicht zu vielen Leuten und gib bitte an NIEMAND Koords raus wenn du nicht SELBST dabei bist....war viel Arbeit das gute Stück so herzu richten...

Ist nicht mega-anspruchsvoll..aber das relativiert sich ab 40 kmh..mein Rekord liegt bei 48,5...Sascha´s Rekord wahrscheinlich so um 60 kmh...

Also lass nächstes WE mal rocken..aber plx: Lass den Trail wo er hingegöhrt...bei UNSERN Leuten... 

Freu mich auf nen neuen...dann bin ich´s net mehr...


----------



## Enduro Comp (5. Januar 2009)

Hey Chris,

würde mal sagen, da jeder der in Heubach und Umgebung biked weiß um welchen Spot es sich dabei handelt, gibts da garnichts an die 
"GROßE GLOCKE" zu hängen. 

Außerdem ists doch nur ein Trampelpfad oder  ?
Der von vielen getrampelt wird und das nicht nur von denen aus der Umgebung.

Also Jungens wann gehts wieder los? 
WE?

Greez Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (6. Januar 2009)

Kommt auf das Wetter an Fredo...

wenn es so schön knackig bleibt, dann werde ich vll mit den Jungs hier ein wenig Eishockey spielen...meine 2 Winterleidenschaft...am Sandbacher See...

Mal sehen..vll kann ich mich auch für einen Tag fahren entscheiden, aber das macht bei dem Boden auch net richtig bock...will aber kein Weichei sein...macht nen vernünftigen Vorschlag und i´m in ....


----------



## richtig (7. Januar 2009)

also ich wäre für kurventraining auf dem sandbacher see... dann sind wir fit für die nächste saison 

ich bin dann auch übrigens wieder dabei.



freeolly schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was noch so alles zu fahren ist, der eine oder andere Sprung müsste noch o.k. sein.



Wo wart Ihr bzw. was meinst Du?

grussascha


----------



## Enduro Comp (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,

also ich denke werde leider doch nur am Sonntag Zeit haben.

Dann stellt sich halt nur die Frage was wir fahrn, denke auch wegen dem Schnee wäre ne Tour eher angesagt. So unser Sahnestück runter, ich weiß nicht

Also sagt mal an auf was Ihr so bock habt.

Gruß Fred


----------



## grzi (7. Januar 2009)

Enduro Comp schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...Also sagt mal an auf was Ihr so bock habt.



Da mach ich mal den Anfang!

SO solls so um die -4°C sein - also mit den richtigen Klamotten sollte um die 3h drinnen sein - oder?

Schön gemütlich - bei der momentanen Wetterlage kann man da so mit 10-12er Schnitt auf Forstwegen rechnen = 30-40km +/- 10km - kommt auf die Wege an. 

A biserl Spaß sollte ja auch noch sein... - Kotelettpfad, a biserl die Pferdetrails um DA - was man so halt findet? 
Wäre ne ganz easy Tour für Jedermann 

Alternativ Hassenroth, Hohe Straße, Vierstöckl und a biserl Blaues Quadrat - wenn dann noch Luft ist Hassenroth und Rotes Kreuz zum Abschluss. Aber eher was für etwas fittere - was ich mir da so vorstell dürften komplett 60km mit 1000hm werden - also nix für Weicheier 

Gruß euer GRZI


----------



## Sird77 (8. Januar 2009)

I´m out ...das ganze WE...

am Freitag und am Samstag vormittag bin ich beruflich unterwegs...
Am Samstag nachmittag fahre ich nach Stuttgart auf ein Clan/Gilden-Treffen und werde mir da ordentlich die Kante geben...
Komme erst am So abend wieder....

Wünsche euch viel Spaß !!! Seid brav und brecht euch nix!!!


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (8. Januar 2009)

Werde morgen (Freitag) mal die Hohe Straße testen und dann entscheiden ob ich Sonntag dabei bin vorrausgesetzt ihr wählt die Route Hassenroth ...
Gruß
de Bub


----------



## grzi (9. Januar 2009)

Guden Ourewäller!

Un wie warn die Wegscher da owwe?

Falls mer uns für de Jedermannweg entscheide sollte - da möcht ich dich auch sehe 

Für was gibts dann die VIAS?


----------



## grzi (10. Januar 2009)

Also wie schauts aus?

Ne Runde im Da-Wald, bei der nicht groß Langeweile aufkommen sollte 

Start 13:00Uhr Groß-Umst Marktplatz, 13:15Uhr Semd bei Desperado, 13:30 Groß-Zimmern bei GRZI - dann geht´s ab in de Wald...


----------



## Sird77 (13. Januar 2009)

So Mädels,

bin nach ein wenig Abstinenz und heftigen Alkoholexzessen mit meinem Clan wieder in Breuberg eingetroffen...
Würde ja am We ganz gerne was machen, aber es ist ja wirklich schweinekalt...wäre aber trotzdem dabei, wenn ihr wieder auf BF fahrt..ne Tour würd ich erst mal ganz gerne auslassen, da ich derzeit ein wenig vergrippt bin...also nix wo ich allzu sehr schwitze^^

c ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (13. Januar 2009)

Na ich hoffe doch, dass was läuft. Hab Wochenende auch kompromisslos viel Zeit weil "Sturmfreie" 

Das mit der Kälte kriegen wir in den Griff! So schlimm wirds Samstag nicht mehr sein.

Grussascha


----------



## freeolly (14. Januar 2009)

Bin auch dabei!

Also bis Samstag.....

cheers

Olly


----------



## Enduro Comp (15. Januar 2009)

Hey, 

sry das ich last week kein feedback mehr gegeben habe, aber ich war voll im Stress und hatte grade kein Internet zur Hand.

Aber am Samstag bin ich def. auch dabei. Was wollten wir reißen?

Gap und H... oder schwebt euch da was anderes vor?

Greez Fred


----------



## richtig (15. Januar 2009)

ich hab mal mit chris geredet. könnten folgendes machen:

1.) nach breuberg, treffen dort chris auf der burg, dann burgweg.
2.) an der elk wieder hoch zur frankfurter, dann hole.
3.) rüber zum gap und evtl. oberhalb mal gucken was da geht.

grussascha


----------



## Enduro Comp (15. Januar 2009)

Also das hört sich allet sehr jut an......

Fehlt nur noch die Zeit.....


----------



## richtig (15. Januar 2009)

keine ahnung, zwölf uhr in hb? oder halb 1 rödelshs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (15. Januar 2009)

1230 Rödelshäuschen wäre optimal.


----------



## grzi (15. Januar 2009)

Solang es von oben trocken bleibt bin ich zumindest zeitweise mit von der Partie!

Allerdings - aktuell ist so ab 1300 sauwetter gemeldet 

Kaum sind die Temperaturen wieder im Plus neigt die ******* von oben dazu flüssig zu werden! Überflüssig wär mir da lieber 
Hätte ruhig noch 1-2 Wochen in den Minusgraden bleiben können - GEILE Pistenverhältnisse waren das 

Falls sich die Vorhersage morgen festigt werde ich wohl eher morgens ne flotte Runde drehen...

GEIL - das Forum is zensiert! ******* = S*C*H*E*I*S*S*E*


----------



## richtig (16. Januar 2009)

mal was anderes: besteht grundsätzlich vielleicht interesse an die rinne zu fahren? das wäre eigentlich auch mal wieder nett.

grussascha


----------



## freeolly (16. Januar 2009)

Hi Sascha,
bei dem Sauwetter macht Rinne eher weniger Spaß, grundsätzlich mach ich aber fast alles mit. Muss mir dann noch ne Plane fürs Auto besorgen......
cheers
Olly


----------



## Enduro Comp (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin da flexibel...... 

Rinne oder rund um Heubach iss mir gleich...... nur so früh wie möglich müssts bei mir sein..... Muss nachmittags weg

greez


----------



## richtig (16. Januar 2009)

bis wann hast du denn zeit?


----------



## grzi (16. Januar 2009)

Wird bei mir wohl nichts morgen 

Sind da ein paar Termincher quer geschossen...


----------



## richtig (17. Januar 2009)

also dann: morgen, 1300h am rödelshäusschen treffpunkt. gegen 1345h an der burg breuberg (falls da noch jemand dazustoßen mag).

grussascha


----------



## freeolly (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs!
War echt geil, for allem die Hole bei EIS und SCHNEE runterzubretzeln.

@ Chris: Gute Besserung. Hut ab, dass Du überhaupt dabei warst! Erkältung is immer shit.

@ Sascha: Hier ist die Hose her nur 39.90!!!  Louis

Bis nächstes WE!

cheers 
Olly


----------



## Enduro Comp (20. Januar 2009)

Hey,

fands auch sehr cool, schade nur das ich für die Hole keine zeit mehr hatte. 
Bei den Verhältnissen wars bestimmt sehr nice da runter zu heitzen......

Aber das nächste mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ourewäller Bub (24. Januar 2009)

Servus, jemand lust morgen ne kleine Tour zu fahren?

Wohin: mir egal
Wann: zw. 12 und 13 Uhr
Treffpunkt: je nach Tour

1. Vorschlag: Umstadt - Breuberg - Rai Breitenbach - Lützelbach - Munitionslager - Bad König - Höchst ...

2. Vorschlag: zum Lärmfeuer bei Rohrbach (hohe Straße)


----------



## Sird77 (24. Januar 2009)

Ja sers...wären dabei...
würde Tour 1 wählen...
Manu Carsten und ich haben heute kräftig geschraubt...muss Karre testen...

gogo...


----------



## grzi (25. Januar 2009)

Kann erst gegen 14:00 auf´n Bock!

Müsste man sich irgendwo unnerwegs über die Felgen fahrn


----------



## Sird77 (25. Januar 2009)

Schade das wir euch nicht getroffen haben,

aber ein steht fest: Carsten, du wirst Stefan lieben...

der Mann fährt doch tatsächlich ein Hardtail mit Felgenbremsen und bekommt 11kg auf die Waage...und er fährt lieber den Berg hoch als ab
also definitv nicht mein Revier...meine Frau und ich waren am kotzen

war aber ne sehr schöne Tour trotzdem...viele Höhenmeter sinnfrei auf ner Waldautobahn verschwendet, und viele kleine Trails entdeckt die ich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen muss...

an dieser Stelle GOGO für Stefan kauf/leih dir ein Bike und komm mal mit den andern gestörten mit...wenn du dann sagst es gefällt dir net...lass ich dich in Frieden mit Bergab...solange lass du mich in Frieden mit Bergauf
schpässle

An den Rest des Haufens...was steht am WE an?...macht euch mal Gedanken!...neeeed Hole o.ä.

ps: Sascha/Olly/Fredo/Ben/Henni lasst mal wat von euch hören...

Chris


----------



## grzi (26. Januar 2009)

Tja - sind am So erst 14:30Uhr am Start gewesen und haben dann alles was noch so fahrbar war rund um Umst/Heubach/Kleest unsicher gemacht - allerdings exklusive extrem Schlammcatchen 

Aber Chris glaub mir - DU BIST AUF´M FALSCHEN DAMPFER! Berg hoch ist die Herausforderung - oder warum fahr ich bergauf immer Kreise um dich rum?? 

Denk dran Bergab nehm ich jede Steigung...und wenn ich schieben muss !

Aus bekannten Gründen werde ich am WE wohl eher ne etwas gepflegte CC-Tour mit dem ein oder anderen Trail versehen - also was für´n Ourewäller und mich oder? Vielleicht kennst du ja noch die ein oder andere Abwandlung von Hohe Straße, Blaues Quadrat und so... - bin aber auch nicht abgeneigt mal Rimbach, Fürstengrund, Eulbach und so drumrum die Ecke a biserl abzugrasen 

Wie schauts eigentlich mit DAKKA aus - lauschst du noch mit?


----------



## DAkka (27. Januar 2009)

JAWOHL, lausche gespannt 

ich wurde diese und nächste Woche noch mal in den Nacht- und Wochenenddienst gesteckt, doch ab der 2ten Februar Woche wird´s enspannter... hab dann jedes Wochenende frei und auch ein paar Frühdienste... dann sollten wir uns auf jeden Fall mal so gegen 16 Uhr rum im Darmstädter Wald auf ne Feierabendtour treffen !
Ansonsten beobachte ich weiterhin was an den Wochenenden bei euch so geplant ist.
Im Frühjahr ist der kauf eines AM/FR Bikes geplant, sodaß ich dann auch bei jeder Art von Tour dabei sein kann/werde 

greetz


----------



## Enduro Comp (27. Januar 2009)

@Chris

Moin dicker,

ich bin leider von der Angina ans Bett gefesselt worden und kann deshalb sehr zu meinem Leidwesen nicht mit .

Hast mich bestimmt angesteckt das letzte mal^^ gehts dir wieder besser? 

Denke werde noch zur Sicherheit das WE aussitzen müssen..... 
Aber dann bin ich wieder dabei.

Also Ohren steif und lass dich nicht von den Bergauf-Radlern ärgern

GreezFred


----------



## entlebucher (27. Januar 2009)

Sofern ich es einrichten kann den Hobel mitzunehmen und die Spikes zu demontieren wäre ich am WE auch mal wieder im Lande.

Bin aber wohl nicht die ganze Zeit abkömlich und würde mich dann evtl. auf Nightride verlegen (Freitag).


----------



## freeolly (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

ich halte mich fern. Grippewelle hat bei mir zugeschlagen! 
Brauche noch eine Woche, aber dann......

have fun
cheers
Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (29. Januar 2009)

Peile bei normalen Wetter Beerfelden am WE....

Who´s in ? siehe auch BB -Fred...


----------



## entlebucher (30. Januar 2009)

Mal schaun, je nach Zeit.


----------



## Vulgarius (4. Februar 2009)

wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand auch mal dh lastigere touren macht?
am besten in breuberg und möglichs nur berge hoch wo dann auch schön runter geheizt werden kann^^
und am allerbesten gediegen hoch und schön technisch runter^^ 
(ich weiß, diese faule jugend von heute^^)


----------



## Sird77 (4. Februar 2009)

aber sicher ...was anderes ist auch weniger mein ding^^

moinsen gehts wieder nach beerfelden...willste mit ?


----------



## Arthur27 (4. Februar 2009)

Lohnt es sich in BB auch als Zuschauer mitzukommen ?
Würde mir den Park gerne mal anschauen, also wenn es zeitlich klappt und noch jemand ein Plätzchen im Auto freihat ( nur Passagier, ohne Bike ) ...

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## Vulgarius (4. Februar 2009)

ne morgen hab ich schule bis um 5^^ 
ist hier jemand angemeldet der heute so um 11 uhr mitm bike und protektoren nach höchst gefahren ist?^^ 
wenn ja wo wolltest du denn tolles hin das du protektoren mitgenommen hast?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (4. Februar 2009)

Jop das waren wir(Frau und ich ) @ vulgarius....!!!

war geil heute...wenn auch die north-shores bissi rutschig waren....
aber der gap und die rote strecke geht fett ...suuuper grip....

leider ist meine Federgabel leicht lediert...federt nicht mehr ganz ein...musste es daher ein wenig langsam angehen...

@Chef...am We gehts wieder an den Start...sollte ich bis dahin mein Gabel gereppt haben...


----------



## Arthur27 (4. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, wenn du ( oder jemand anderes ) noch Platz im Auto haben, gebt Bescheid


----------



## Sird77 (5. Februar 2009)

wir fahren mit zug und bike^^


----------



## richtig (5. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen, ich klinke mich auch mal wieder ein:
sonntag, ca. 1300h treffpunkt in hb. die üblichen verdächtigen sind geplant; unter anderem.
wer da lust drauf hat kann sich ja mal kurz per pn melden wegen einzelheiten.

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (5. Februar 2009)

sofern rad fit....
we´re in ...


----------



## Arthur27 (12. Februar 2009)

Warum ist denn hier tote Hose ?
Wer hat die Tage Lust auf ne lockere Runde ( @ Carsten: Betonung auf *locker !!!*  ) ?


----------



## grzi (12. Februar 2009)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> ... Wer hat die Tage Lust auf ne lockere Runde ( @ Carsten: Betonung auf *locker !!!*  ) ?



Mmmhhh - bis jetzt hammer noch nie Gas gegeben - oder? 

Irgendwie bin ich richtig verweichlicht die letzten zwei Wochen - muss krank sein... 

Spass bei Seite - morgen ab 18:00 oder Sa ab Mittag siehts Wetter gar nicht so schlecht aus - da wäre ein lockerer Ausritt in die Prarie durchaus drinne!

So ma locker nach Neukirchen, rüber zur Tromm und über die Hohe Straße zurück?


----------



## Arthur27 (12. Februar 2009)

Bei Tageslicht wäre mir lieber da meine Funzel am Rad kaum heller ist als ne Kerze ...
Also Sa klingt gut, Treffpunkt / Uhrzeit ?

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## grzi (12. Februar 2009)

Sa ist ab 11:00 bei mir möglich - wie schauts eigentlich beim Rest aus? Schlafen die sich aus oder was?

Werde mal nen Weckruf starten


----------



## Arthur27 (13. Februar 2009)

Hey ich bin Langschläfer 

Einigen wir uns auf Sa 12 Uhr am Marktplatz in Groß-Umstadt ?

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grzi (13. Februar 2009)

Yepp! Geht klar!

Die anderen schlafen scheinbar alle...!?


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde ja mitfahren aber ich traue dem Wetter keinen Meter.


----------



## Arthur27 (13. Februar 2009)

Mit den passenden Klamotten solte es kein Problem sein.

Außerdem schaut die Vorhersage für morgen gar nicht sooo schlecht aus


----------



## grzi (13. Februar 2009)

Ourewäller Bub schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mitfahren aber ich traue dem Wetter keinen Meter.




Du sollst ja Radfahren und keine Geschäfte mit dem Wetter machen! 

Wenn die Wetterdienste auch nur zu 50% für die nächsten 24h stimmen, dann ist morgen der einzige Tag am WE wo noch so etwas wie Radeln möglich ist!

Falls aber morgen eine bequeme höhenmeter Tour angesagt ist, sollte unser Ourewäller eher nach Ober-Klingen kommen!


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (13. Februar 2009)

grzi schrieb:


> So ma locker nach Neukirchen, rüber zur Tromm und über die Hohe Straße zurück?



Wenn die Tour hier startet ist es in der Tat besser wenn wir uns unterwegs treffen. Melde mich morgen nochmals.

Gruß
de bub


----------



## Sird77 (16. Februar 2009)

Sorry Mädels,

falle Aufgrund beruflicher und privater Probleme ein Moment aus...
Gabel ist ja auch hin...warte auf meine Deetracks und meine Gabel...
Wird wohl 1-2 Wochen dauern bis ich wieder da bin ...
so long cu ...
abgesehen davon das ich euch eh nicht hinterherkomme


----------



## Enduro Comp (19. Februar 2009)

Hey Jungens wie schauts?

Samstag 1300h Heubach/Gap?

Rundmail ging auch schon rum, ist für die die nichts bekommen haben^^

Also dann lasst uns mal am Samstag rocken

GreezFred


----------



## entlebucher (19. Februar 2009)

komme vielleicht nach, wir telefonieren dann noch.


----------



## Arthur27 (19. Februar 2009)

War gestern ne Runde unterwegs, und überall wo vor ein paar Tagen noch lockerer Schnee lag ist nun alles überfroren, Grip ist quasi nicht vorhanden.
Nachdem es mich dreimal beinahe auf die Nase gehauen hat, hab ich mich frustriert auf den Heimweg gemacht. Glaube kaum dass es Samstag besser wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grzi (19. Februar 2009)

Habe die Woche auch schon eine Bodenprobe genommen 

Die Wegeverhältnisse sind echt SCH**SSE!
Soll zwar wärmer werden - aber das Spiel hatte ich schon am Di - da versinkt man bis zu den Felgen und das selbst auf Schotterwegen... 

Kurzum - wenn dann ist für mich eine gepflegte Überlandtour am Sa dran!


----------



## richtig (20. Februar 2009)

schlechtes wetter=bastelstunde 
bis morgen.

grussascha


----------



## Arthur27 (27. Februar 2009)

Was geht am Sonntag ? Schon was in Planung ?


----------



## Sird77 (27. Februar 2009)

<<<hab noch immer zu viel um die Ohren...Rad ist auch defekt...

daher Ausfall für mich


----------



## grzi (27. Februar 2009)

Dachte so a biserl Kotelettpfad, rotes Minus, Frankenstein - zumindest soweit es die Wege erlauben!

Da dann hier a biserl unnerstütze:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382653

Und dann mal sehen was noch geht....


----------



## Arthur27 (28. Februar 2009)

1. kommt es anders und 2. als man denkt ....

Bin nun übers WE bei nem Kumpel in Stuttgart beim Umzug helfen. Also fällt biken wohl flach.

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ourewäller Bub (28. Februar 2009)

Servus, lust hätte ich schon bin aber leider  Krank 
Hoffe es ist nächste Woche wieder besser bei mir und dem Wetter.

de bub


----------



## Arthur27 (11. März 2009)

Hab heut ne Runde gedreht und eine Pause am Rödelshäuschen gemacht, als jemand vorbeigeradelt kam und freundlich gegrüsst hat. Weiß zwar nicht genau welches Bike er hatte ( eventuell ein Santa ? ), war auf jeden Fall eins der stabileren Sorte 
War das jemand von hier ?


----------



## freeolly (11. März 2009)

Ich war's nicht


----------



## Arthur27 (12. März 2009)

Dich hätte ich noch erkannt


----------



## grzi (12. März 2009)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> ... und eine Pause am Rödelshäuschen gemacht...



PAUSE?! Uff´m hin- orrer Rückwesch? 

Wie schaut das allgemeine Befinden am WE aus?

Schlammschlacht hab ich zwar nicht vor, aber a biserl die Beincher vertreten wär nicht schlecht...


----------



## richtig (13. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,

das wetter soll gut werden; ich werde von dieburg aus einen kleinen umweg ans rödelshäusschen fahren und anschließend die fr fraktion treffen.

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (13. März 2009)

immer noch kein Bike 
und noch immer mitten im Insolvenzverfahren
richtig hat pn


----------



## Vulgarius (16. März 2009)

wer lust auf nen schönen singeltrail mit gefälle hat der kann mal oben am hütchen vom steinbruch in hainstadt los fahren nebem steinbruch von obengesehen links runter


----------



## Sird77 (20. März 2009)

GABEL inc....

I´m wieder in ... 

WE auf der Strecke


----------



## freeolly (20. März 2009)

super !! bin auch so gegen 1330 da... vorher am rödelshäusschen um 1245 und hole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jörn Duensing (21. März 2009)

Hi Leute

Hätte heute mal wieder Lust auf ein bischen "Bergab"radeln.
Kann mir jemand den Treffpunkt beschreiben? 
Komm aus Großostheim 

Gruß Jörn


----------



## Sird77 (21. März 2009)

Sers Mädels,
bin mit schmerzverzerrter Miene zu Hause...
Ich überleg noch ob ich den Baum anzeigen soll...immerhin hat er mir die Vorfahrt genommen 
Hoffe ich bin bald wieder fit...


----------



## Arthur27 (21. März 2009)

Was machste auch für Sachen ?!?

Hättst du ne Klingel am Rad, würde dich der Baum eher bemerken und wär zur Seite gehüpft  

Gute Besserung ! 

Was ist mit morgen ? Jemand von euch unterwegs ?


----------



## freeolly (22. März 2009)

Hiho, weiß noch nicht 100%ig, wollte mit nem neuen Singletrail loslegen.
Bin erst mal platt vom Schaufeln.
Falls jemand Bock hat bitte PN bis SO vor 1200 Uhr.
Cheers
Olly


----------



## Arthur27 (22. März 2009)

Bin dabei, siehe PN 

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## Arthur27 (26. März 2009)

Moin Leute,

könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben wo ich in der Nähe Maxxis Reifen oder Schwalbe zu vernüftigen Preisen bekomme ? Habe in Richtung Fat Albert oder Maxxis Minion in 2.25 am VR geschielt.


----------



## richtig (26. März 2009)

hi,

bei silberfische.net bekommst du alle maxxis reifen (krassester reifen shop den ich kenne),

auf die schnelle kommst du bei baisikl in gr.-zimmern an schwalbe reifen ran. ansonsten halt hibike in kronberg.

grussascha


----------



## Arthur27 (26. März 2009)

Danke für die Info Sascha.
War heute beim Citybike in DA, dort kostet ein Fat Albert Front Evo 2.25 45 Euro. Hab gedacht dass wäre zuviel, aber die Onlineshops sind auch kaum billiger.


----------



## richtig (26. März 2009)

ich bin ziemlich lange den high roller und minion gefahren. dann aus gewichtsgründen auf nobby nic umgestiegen und total zufrieden! den könnte ich dir empfehlen, wenn du was leichtes suchst (um die 700 gramm). in jeden fall hat der einen besseren rollwiderstand als die maxxis schlappen und trotzdem super grip.

warum gerade den fat albert? bestimmte gründe?

grussascha

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (26. März 2009)

Die Nobbys hab ich momentan drauf, für hinten sind die voll ok. Vorne hab ich aber kein gutes Gefühl, bietet nicht den Grip / Rückmeldung die ich gerne hätte. ( Fahre viel Motorrad, auch auf der Rennstrecke und wenns am VR rutscht geht mir der Arsch auf Grundeis  ) 
Nach etwas Recherche hier im Forum wollte ich nun mal den FA oder Minion ausprobieren

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## richtig (26. März 2009)

ist natürlich auch eine frage der fahrweise. mir reicht der nobby für hier. ist ein schöner allrounder. aber wenn du den schon im grenzbereich fährst, vielleicht solltest dus wirklich mit nem minion versuchen.

high roller und minion sind top; aber schwer und "klebrig". ich bin mal so frei und empfehle dir den d60/60a oder 60/42a (lichteste drahtreifenvariante in 2,35). der wiegt um die 750 gramm und funktioniert i.m.h.o. ganz gut.

grussascha


----------



## Arthur27 (26. März 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> ist ein schöner allrounder. aber wenn du den schon im grenzbereich fährst, vielleicht solltest dus wirklich mit nem minion versuchen.
> 
> grussascha




Schön wärs wenn ich ihn im Grenzbereich bewegen könnte, leider bin ich wohl noch meilenweit davon entfernt 
Ich zähle mich eher zu den Anfängern und muss in Sachen Fahrtechnik noch eine Menge dazulernen. Es ist einfach nur ein ungutes Gefühl wenn der Reifen kein Vertrauen vermittelt und man deswegen eine Blockade im Kopf hat.
Vielleicht sollte ich auch beim NN bleiben und versuchen meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern ( Gewichtsverlagerung, Linienwahl, den Trail "lesen" ) bzw. mit dem Luftdruck etwas experementieren .... schaun mer mal


----------



## richtig (26. März 2009)

das ist so ne sache, mit der blockade. aber da wird der minion glaub ich nicht wirklich was dran ändern können  

aber teste ruhig mal, wenns dir um das geld nicht zu schade ist. manchmal überwindet man blockaden erst dann, wenn es nicht mehr am material liegen KANN - weil man das beste hat. hab ich auch schon durch 

viel spaß beim testen. ich hoff ja immernoch, dass wir zwei dieburger auch mal was zusammen starten  aber das wetter kann ja nur besser werden!

grussascha


----------



## Arthur27 (26. März 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> viel spaß beim testen. ich hoff ja immernoch, dass wir zwei dieburger auch mal was zusammen starten  aber das wetter kann ja nur besser werden!
> 
> grussascha



Erzähl es keinem weiter, aber ich bin gar kein Dieburger 
Das Problem ist nur: Wenn ich Münster ins Profil schreibe, bekomme ich ständig PNs aus dem Raum Westfalen - ist mir schon paarmal so ergangen 

Ich werde versuchen mich in nächster Zeit öfter eurer Truppe anzuschließen. Nur hoffe ich dass ich halbwegs bei euch mithalten kann. Aber man wächst ja bekanntlich mit seinen Aufgaben 

Jetzt aber genug OT, zurück zum Thema 

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## underdog01 (26. März 2009)

Einfach 648XX rein schreiben hilft auch! 

Ich bin am Dienstag das Stück gefahren, welches Ihr wohl "Hole" nennt. Da waren Waldarbeiter sehr fleißig und haben das letzte Stück (runter in das Kaff, dessen Namen ich immer vergesse) sorgfältig mit umgesägten Bäumen versperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (26. März 2009)

WHooooTTTT^^

Sascha...REPORT!!!???

Save the Hole^^


----------



## richtig (30. März 2009)

Hallo,

wie schauts Samstag aus? Eventuell wollte ich Mittwoch Nachmittag auch mal ne kleine Runde fahren, eventuell hat da ja jemand Zeit und Lust.

Grussascha


----------



## freeolly (30. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,
bei dem Wetter muss man doch raus! Bin SA auf jeden Fall dabei. Mittwoch könnte knapp werden, bin frühestens ab 18:00 am Rödelhäuschen.

cheers
Olly


----------



## Arthur27 (30. März 2009)

Mittwoch ist schlecht bei mir, SA könnt ich mir freihalten



underdog01 schrieb:


> Ich bin am Dienstag das Stück gefahren, welches Ihr wohl "Hole" nennt. Da waren Waldarbeiter sehr fleißig und haben das letzte Stück (runter in das Kaff, dessen Namen ich immer vergesse) sorgfältig mit umgesägten Bäumen versperrt.



Das kann ich bestätigen ( falls ich den richtigen Trail erwischt habe  )
War heute dort, wird ein bissl arbeit bis das wieder frei ist. Falls ihr Hilfe beim aufräumen braucht -> PN


----------



## Sird77 (31. März 2009)

Weiss noch nicht ob ich diese Woche mein Rad weggebe...

und ich weiss noch nicht was mein Arm sagt ..bin heute ein Stück gefahren...

Net so das Monster-Save-Feeling

Schlüsselbein tut noch sau weh...blöder Baum


----------



## grzi (31. März 2009)

Mi hab ich ne saugemütliche Feierabendrunde mit Kollegen 
Sa ist ne gemütliche Odw.-Tour angesagt - aber So könnt ich zum Waldarbeiter mutieren und a biserl beim Freiräumen oder so zur Verfügung stehen - ab 14:00Uhr sollte So möglich sein ... 
Bei Bedarf melden!


----------



## Dommes84 (31. März 2009)

Gude,
für ne gemütliche Runde am Mittwoch bzw. Samstag stünde ich auch bereit.
Hängt nur von Uhrzeit ab.
Vieleicht kennt man sich ja schon vom sehen irgendwo im Wald.
Hoffe nur das ich bei euch nicht schlapp mache.


----------



## Sird77 (2. April 2009)

War heute bei dem Traumwetter ne Runde auf dem Rad ...
also ich meine ich bin auf Asphalt bis nach Neustadt gekommen...
dann tat mir der Arm so weh, das ich wieder gedreht hab...muss wohl soch nomma zum Arzt.
Falle folglich aus...mal wieder


----------



## Arthur27 (2. April 2009)

Gute Besserung Chris! Hoffentlich ist es nur ne Prellung.


----------



## Sird77 (14. April 2009)

Kein Vergleich zum armen Gerd!!! 

siehe Mail von Richtig


Dagegen war mein Baumschmusen ja sanft!!!
Auch an dieser Stelle:
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobiaschd (16. April 2009)

ich möchte in dieser runde mal hallo sagen!

manch einer mag mich ja kennen, war auch das ein oder andere mal schon unterwegs mit so manchem.

vielleicht fährt man ja mal ne runde.

gruß
tobi

ps: den verletzten gute besserung!


----------



## C3lb (16. April 2009)

Hi suche nach Freeride/Downhill Strcken oder einfach schönen Singletrails in Darmstadt und Umgebung. Bin unmotorisierter Student also auf Öffentliche angewiesen.
Gruß!


----------



## Sird77 (16. April 2009)

Aber da hst du ja fast alles vor der Haustür ^^

Rinne, Zwingenberg, Heubach...whatever...

Bin auch unmotorisiert...fahre alles mitm Bike oder Zug...

So GOGO..einfach mal am WE anschliessen, wenn wir wieder starten...


----------



## C3lb (16. April 2009)

Coole Sache, mach ich doch direkt mal sobald ich mein Fully hier unten hab .


----------



## Vulgarius (16. April 2009)

also von darmstadt aus ist für dich bstmt auch der melibokus interessant!
und die rinne ist kaputt.


----------



## freeolly (16. April 2009)

Jo! Die Rinne ist leider nicht mehr!
In Mörfelden gibt es ne nette Dirtstrecke, die man auch mit einem Freerider fahren kann. Kurz aber gut!

Kennt jemand die Strecke am Melibokus?
War letztes Jahr mal da, hab aber nur einen sehr direkten Weg nach unten gefunden.

cheers

Olly


----------



## Vulgarius (16. April 2009)

am melibokus gibt es sehr viele verschiedene abfahrten sind mehrere recht spassige dabei.


----------



## Enduro Comp (17. April 2009)

Servus Jungs,

schalt mich auch mal wieder dazu. Nach dem die 4. & 5. Rippe jetzt doch gebrochen war , gehts langsam wieder Berg auf. 

Am meisten kotz mich an, das ich die letzten drei Wochen wo das Wetter so hammer war, kein bissen raus konnte nur liegen und nicht bewegen . Aber das ist jetzt vorbei das Wochenende obs stürmt oder schneit werde ich mich auf meinen Bock schwingen.... 


@Chris: Bei dir wieder alles Fit?

Das mit Gerd ist schon hart. Der Sport ist halt kein Ponyhof....

Denke dementsprechend langsam werd ich die Sache jetzt erstmal angehen....

Wollen wir nicht schonmal für nächstes we ne gemütliche Tour mit ein paar lockeren Abfahrten planen? (Hole.... usw. nix hartes)

Also an alle nice weekend

greezFred


----------



## Dommes84 (17. April 2009)

Hi,
kurze Frage, wo ist eigendlich die oder das Hole?
Vielleicht war ich schon mal dort nur sagt mir der Name leider gar nix.

Gruß Thomas

(Von mir auch noch gute Besserung an alle die zur Zeit außer Gefecht gesetzt sind.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (17. April 2009)

hab mir neulich von einem ortsansässigen sagen lassen: "die hohl"
ich denke also das ist der (komunalpolitisch) korrekte ausdruck.

höchster punkt des tannenberges fallinie richtung heubacher spielplatz. ist sogar in der top25 und top50 eingezeichnet (kartenwerk).

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (18. April 2009)

Oh jaaa..unbedingt erst mal wieder "flowig" [email protected]
/vote for easy mode erst mal...

Und jo,es geht soweit ...manche Bewegung sind weng schmerzhaft..aber der erste kleine Drop ging schon wieder^^

Wollen wir den Terraformer eigentlich dafür in Regress ziehen und ihn verklagen? ... ich meine vorsätzliche Irreführung im Sinne von :"Schaut mal der Stylo-Sprung"...is gaaanz easy...*duck*
Hat immerhin schon 3 treue Anhänger auf seinem Terraformer-Gewissen.---*lach*

Sascha... hätte gerne nen privaten Technik-Kurs---zu deinen Lasten versteht sich...*grins*

*freut sich auf den Haufen und ist froh wenn er wieder fahren kann*


----------



## Enduro Comp (18. April 2009)

@Thomas:

Das mit der Hohl=Hol=Hole kannste nehmen wie de wilst sagt eh jeder was anderes Frag drei Ur-Heubacher und die werden dir drei verschiedene Antworten geben. Iss ja auch egal wie die Kiste heisst.

Aber Fahrspasstechnisch ist das schon einer unsere coolsten Spots....

Also ziehs dir rein und schreib mal was dazu

@Chris:

Den Schritt mit den Regressansprüchen, sollten wir uns durch den Kopf gehen lassen, vielleicht springen da ja etweige Schadensersatzansprüche für uns heraus.
Die wir gleich wieder in unsere Babys investieren können.

Naja also würd mal so für nächstes We Samstag in den Raum werfen....

greezFred


----------



## richtig (18. April 2009)

die schlinge um meinen hals zieht sich also langsam zu :/


----------



## Enduro Comp (18. April 2009)

dünnes Eis mit heißen Socken mein Freund^^


----------



## Arthur27 (18. April 2009)

Flowige Endurotour hört sich gut an. Da fühl ich mich mit meiner Kiste wenigstens nicht ganz so arg deplaziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (18. April 2009)

Habe soeben mit dem Dealer meines Verrauens gesprochen...
Ich habs doch tatsächlich hinbekommen nicht nur meine Gabel zu schrotten, die ja nun wieder heile ist...nein ich hab auch noch meinen Equalizer geerdet... wahrscheinlich bei meinem Sturz...

Wie auch immer ..der ist gerade bei RESET-Racing... da die die einzigen sind, die Dämpferservice für Scott machen.

ERGO: Ich falle weiter aus bis meine Mühle wieder mahlt...

So Long...have fun...

@ richtig...oO Mein Guter... und nun...??? 
*alles schapass*


----------



## C3lb (19. April 2009)

Moin,
mein Fully ist unten. Hab allerdings weder Schützer noch Integralhelm dabei. Wäre also nur für ein paar net ganz so extreme Touren zu haben. Geht was unter der Woche?


----------



## richtig (24. April 2009)

C3lb schrieb:


> Moin,
> mein Fully ist unten. Hab allerdings weder Schützer noch Integralhelm dabei. Wäre also nur für ein paar net ganz so extreme Touren zu haben. Geht was unter der Woche?



Bleibts bei Montag? Da würde ich das mal "einloggen".

Grussascha


----------



## C3lb (24. April 2009)

Lol,
ja hab dir grad ne Email geschrieben .
Wenn ich den Samstag in Beerfelden überstehe dann steht Montag nix im weg .


----------



## richtig (24. April 2009)

fein!

falls sonst noch jemand lust hat auf ne kleine freeride-tour; einfach melden.

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (24. April 2009)

LUST JA....BIKE NEIN...

ps...auch in Beerfelden fahren will!!!

*Neidhamelig guck*

grml...dafür ists perfekt wenn ichs wieder bekomme...

Wirst Augen machen Sascha...


----------



## freeolly (24. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

sind dann wohl einige in Beerfelden am Samstag. Komme auch mit Arthur, Andi und Mel.
cheers
Olly


----------



## Arthur27 (24. April 2009)

@ Olly:
Schicken neuen Benutzertitel hast du dir da zugelegt


----------



## richtig (25. April 2009)

Grandpa... super


----------



## burning_bully (25. April 2009)

@richtig...seid ihr morgen in heubach unterwegs? habe kein bock auf bullerei an der burg :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (25. April 2009)

Servus Leute,

nachdem ich heute einen endgeilen Tag im Bikepark habe und auch mal mit Ollys FR Gassi gehen durfte bin ich ganz angefixt und suche nun nach einem Freerider.

Mein einziges Problem ist das liebe Budget. Da ich mir vor kurzem eine Immobilie geleistet habe stehts mit den Finanzen nicht so pralle weswegen ich ungern mehr als 2000 Euro ausgeben will.
Also falls jemand von euch jemanden kennt der sein Bike loswerden will -> melden 

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## Sird77 (25. April 2009)

Kontakt mal GERD !!! Der verkauft weil er aufhört,wg Unfall erst mal seine Bikes...das Switch würd ich selbst nehmen wenn ich die Kohle hätte ^....
Er verkauft sein Rocky RMX und sein Rocky Switch...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/182811/cat/42
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/182808/cat/42

Kontakt ihn oder mich via pn...denn ich hab auch nen Interessenten...allerdings wenn DU int. hast...dann lass ich Dir, als einer von uns, logischerweise den Vortritt vor nem externen...*lach*


----------



## Arthur27 (26. April 2009)

Kontakt ist hergestellt 
Melde mich nochmal wenns was genaueres gibt.

gruß
Arthur


----------



## richtig (27. April 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> @richtig...seid ihr morgen in heubach unterwegs? habe kein bock auf bullerei an der burg :-(



war in münchen dieses wochenende. leider bikefrei :/

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (29. April 2009)

EY IHR EIMER....

ALLE WACH???

WAS GEHT UM DEN ERSTEN MAI???

Wenn Bike, dann brauch ich Action...

ps.:weckt mal das Forum wieder auf ihr Schnarchzapfen


----------



## richtig (29. April 2009)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Wenn Bike, dann brauch ich Action...









Zitat Stromberg: "Wenn... wenn... wenn! Wenn der Hund nicht geschissen hätte, hätt' er den Hasen noch gekriegt."


----------



## Sird77 (29. April 2009)

Was gähnst du mich da an???
Ist ja immerhin ausschliesslich dir zu verdanken das mein Bike putt ist..(Schapas)
Aber Welle hat mir versichert das ers schafft bis morgen...naja mal sehen... ich bin gespannt...
Und ausserdem hätt´ der Sascha in München anständig Terror gemacht, hätt´ der Bombenkrater noch stehen können^^
Zitat: Sird


----------



## Arthur27 (29. April 2009)

Sodele, die Gummikuh a.k.a. Switch steht nun bei mir. Sehr schönes Teil, freue mich schon auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt


----------



## Sird77 (30. April 2009)

Bike ist wieder da...wenn auch im original Zustand...Teile waren noch nicht alle da, deswegen noch nix umgebaut...
ABER FAHRBAR...
So what ?and when ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (30. April 2009)

Samstag in Beerfelden?
Somebody in?


----------



## freeolly (30. April 2009)

Arthur! What means a.k.a.?


----------



## richtig (1. Mai 2009)

euer anglo-amerikanischer big-bike-slang fängt an mir kummer zu bereiten.


----------



## Arthur27 (1. Mai 2009)

a.k.a. = also know as

Im Vergleich zum ETS-X ist es ein absolutes Känguru 

Samstag Beerfelden klingt sehr vernüftig !


----------



## freeolly (1. Mai 2009)

Na dann lass uns rocken!
Teffen uns dort, bin ab ca. 1230 da.
Cheers
Olly


----------



## freeolly (1. Mai 2009)

Bringt einer noch Latten mit?
Der alte Nortshore ist in Rente.
Ich nehme auf jeden Fall Hammer und Nägel mit.
Danke auch an the others...
Cheers
Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (1. Mai 2009)

Welche Maße brauchst du ca. ? 
Ich könnte noch welche da haben, muss mal nachschauen.


----------



## freeolly (1. Mai 2009)

Hiho, ich denke mal so 100 cm.
Ne Säge hab ich auch dabei.
Also wenn's länger ist....
CU


----------



## Sird77 (1. Mai 2009)

Bin dabei...
kann mich wer mitnehmen oder muss ich mit öffentlichen hoch ?


----------



## Arthur27 (1. Mai 2009)

@ Chris:

Könnte dich mitnehmen, für Details siehe Mail 

@ Olly:
Werde ein paar Latten mitnehmen

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## freeolly (2. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
Warja bis auf den 800er alles perfekt!
Der alte Northshore mag nun auch wieder.
Mel ist heute auch recht cool gesprungen.
Bin morgen wieder da, bis dann euer Grandpa!
Cheers
Olly


----------



## Arthur27 (3. Mai 2009)

Moin Leute,

anbei das Onboard-Video aus Beerfelden, auf dem ich Olly verfolge.
Die Quali ist nicht gerade berauschend und die Position der Kamera ist auch noch verbesserungswürdig. Aber ich denke wenn ich noch ein wenig herumexperimentiere werden ganz brauchbare Ergebnisse der Onboard-Cam herauskommen.

*Klick mich für Video*


----------



## richtig (4. Mai 2009)

hallo jungs,

es wird gerade eine umfrage bezüglich der rinne gemacht. hier der link zu der umfrage: http://dimb.de/services/survey.php

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (4. Mai 2009)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht...

Was geht Sascha?
Bist nächste WE wieder in ?

hab mir nen fetten 8er gefahren...war aber ein SUUUPPPER Tag in B.

Kommst nächstes WE mit ? 
@ Arthur & Olly...: Wo bleibt das LSD Video ?


----------



## Desperado78 (4. Mai 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> 
> es wird gerade eine umfrage bezüglich der rinne gemacht. hier der link zu der umfrage: http://dimb.de/services/survey.php
> 
> grussascha




Servus Männer!

Done! Yepp, ich lebe auch noch!  Allerdings zu mehr als mal in ner Mittagspause (oder nach Mitternacht im Bett) im Forum zu lesen, komme ich momentan leider nicht. 

Versuche aber zeitnah mal bei einem der scheinbar zurzeit regelmäßen Trips nach Beerfelden dabei zu sein! Nach dem Umzug weiß ich, was alles so in einen 3er Golf passt! 

Cu Desperado


----------



## richtig (4. Mai 2009)

ich bin am wochenende wieder dabei. allerdings kann ich samstag nicht. nur sonntag. wenn also jemand da lust und zeit hat!?

was machen denn deine umbaupläne... hast du schon was von dem kram dran oder noch gar nix? bin auf jeden fall gespannt!

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (4. Mai 2009)

denk bis zum we wird alles dran sein ...
edit meint:
Schön schön @ manu...gogo for next ride


----------



## tobiaschd (5. Mai 2009)

sonntag wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## freeolly (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn es nicht Beerfelden wird, kann ich Sonntag bis 16:00.
Muttertag!!! Denkt an die Blumen, oder was es sonst sein soll....
cheers
Olly


----------



## Arthur27 (5. Mai 2009)

Blumen für den Grandpa ??? 

Wie wars denn diesen Sonntag ? Viel los ?


----------



## freeolly (5. Mai 2009)

Es war noch ganz ok. Wir mussten aber immer eine Fuhre auslassen.
Ich bleibe also eher beim Samstag, da geht dann jede Fuhre....


----------



## Arthur27 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich muss kommendes WE wohl pausieren. Mein lädiertes Knie macht mehr Probleme als gedacht, daher werde ich mich nochmal schonen müssen 

Bis nächster Woche sollte ich aber wieder fit sein 

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## freeolly (6. Mai 2009)

Schade, schade!
Dieses Jahr ist aber auch echt der Wurm drin...
Also Leute, immer schön langsam


----------



## Sird77 (7. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir steht zwar der Umzug an, aber ich werde zusehen das ich mich für ein paar Stunden loseisen kann...
Muss doch meine neuen Parts testen..nach dem 800er von letzter Woche.
Weiss nur noch nicht genau wann und wo ...
Samstag eigentlich noch Umzug und Sonntag eigentlich Muttertag.

Wann seid ihr auf Tour ? 
Gabs schon en Rund-Mail ?


----------



## Arthur27 (7. Mai 2009)

War heute beim Wellmann um mir einen neuen Sattel zu holen ... und dreimal dürft ihr raten was für ein Bike dort am Haken hing. Kleiner Tipp: Es war eine Hammerschmidt verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Chris,
ich schicke Dir die Mail noch einmal. Bin ja wirklich gespannt wie Dein Teil jetzt aussieht!
Ich meine das Bike!!!  Dass hier keine falschen Gedanken hochkommen...
cheers
olly


----------



## Sird77 (7. Mai 2009)

Leeeechz...need...
freu mich schon drauf die Kiste morgen abzuholen...war denn auch schon der neue LRS dran ?


----------



## richtig (8. Mai 2009)

fotografiers gleich mal und aktiviere deine fotogalerie! bin echt gespannt. hast du auch in einen neuen dämpfer investiert? kannst ja mal ne kleine teileliste posten.

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (8. Mai 2009)

*duck* wenn du mir sagts wo das geht ^^
ausserdem muss ich es erst mal haben. Kommt noch ne Totem Coil dazu, weil die 55er den Sturz auch net mitgemacht hat...die Gabelbrücke ist komplett verbogen.
Der Equalizer bleibt solange drin bis ich den auch geschrottet habe^^
*leeechz,wart,freu,hoff*


----------



## richtig (8. Mai 2009)

Sird77 schrieb:


> [...] weil die 55er den Sturz auch net mitgemacht hat...die Gabelbrücke ist komplett verbogen [...]



wie soll das denn gehen? das ist doch ein vollguss-teil. das hieße ja DU BIST HÄRTER ALS ALUGUSS


----------



## Arthur27 (8. Mai 2009)

Dann könnt ihr ja von Glück reden dass der Baum an der Strecke, den der Chris versucht hat mit dem Helm zu fällen, noch steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
werde SA nach BF aufbrechen. Bislang sind wir zu dritt....
(Andi, Mel und ich)
Sonntag sehen wir uns am RH.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Andi hat sich das Trek Session 88 DH mit 40er FOX geholt, bin echt gespannt wie das Teil abgeht! Schaun mer mal, ob er an der Nicolai Fraktion vorbeikommt... ;-)
cheers
Olly


----------



## freeolly (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo! 
BF war heute richtig klasse, wenig los und nur Fun.
Mel hat zwar ihre Bremse geschrottet, aber Spaß hat es ihr trotzdem gemacht.
War nur ein kleiner Sturz, nix wildes =D.

Freu mich schon auf Morgen, mal sehen ob wir da nicht ne ideale 2. Location finden.

Also dann mal bis 1300 am RH.

cheers
olly (und MeLLii)


----------



## freeolly (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
hatte am Samstag eine Kamera dabei, Mel hat mich mal an dem kleinen neuen Shore gefilmt.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1739

Grüße
Olly


----------



## Arthur27 (11. Mai 2009)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## Sird77 (11. Mai 2009)

EAT THAT:

[ame="http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=57204987"]Video: Chris mit seinem 800er von olly - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@services/media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@57204987[/ame]

danke GRANDPA


----------



## Vulgarius (11. Mai 2009)

wie hasten das in beerfelden geschaft??


----------



## Sird77 (11. Mai 2009)

geschaft habe ich gar nix...
gecrashed habe ich...und wie..-lausche den Worten die meinen Mund verlassen^^
Denk mal Speichen waren schon zuvor locker...


----------



## richtig (12. Mai 2009)

Wow, das nenn' ich einen Achter. Wann ist Dein Bike denn fertig?


----------



## Sird77 (12. Mai 2009)

erfahre ich in den nächsten stunden...
waiting for totem coil....


----------



## herr.gigs (12. Mai 2009)

Kennt eigentl. jemand von Euch das Abfahrts-Monster im Hainstädter Steinbruch? Ist schwerer zu fahren als die Abfahrten in Beerfelden.
Der "Trail" beginnt direkt oberhalb des Steinbruchs an der Felskante, wo der Zaun verläuft. Und geht dann bestimmt über 15 alte Weinbergmauern mitten im Wald. Diese haben ne höhe von rund einem halben Meter und man hat halt kaum Zeit und Platz zum korregieren bis der nä. Absatz kommt.
Also falls ihr was richtig derbes sucht, da kann man sich versuchen.
Ich selber kenns erst seit 2 Wochen, dort muss es aber schon letztes Jahr rund gegangen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## down (12. Mai 2009)

ja


----------



## richtig (12. Mai 2009)

aber sicher doch.



down schrieb:


> ja


bist du auch hier aus der nähe?



Sird77 schrieb:


> erfahre ich in den nächsten stunden...
> waiting for totem coil....


jaja... die sonderanfertigungen aus panzerstahl brauchen immer sehr lange


----------



## Sird77 (12. Mai 2009)

ist doch Vulgas Trail nicht wahr ? 
Klaro ist recht fesch...
ist der immo fahrbar ?


----------



## down (12. Mai 2009)

@richtig: ja, der trail ist quasi vor meiner haustür

@sird77: ja, immer noch befahrbar


----------



## freeolly (12. Mai 2009)

"Kennt eigentl. jemand von Euch das Abfahrts-Monster im Hainstädter Steinbruch?"

Klaro, ist schön technisch und macht Spaß nur das Hochschieben...


----------



## herr.gigs (12. Mai 2009)

Hochschieben? Ich fahr immer Straße... Dafür habe ich bergab Probleme mit meinem Hardtail, 80mm Federgabel und V-Brake...  
(Mein anderes CC-Rad ist mir noch zu schade für die Strecke)

Stellenweise kann ich es fahren, dann komm ich aus der Spur oder aus den Pedalen und vorbei ist es... ich werds aber die nä. Wochen versuchen, bis es klappt! Gibts in der Ecke Breuberg Höchst noch was ähnlich schweres?


----------



## richtig (12. Mai 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Stellenweise kann ich es fahren, dann komm ich aus der Spur oder aus den Pedalen und vorbei ist es... ich werds aber die nä. Wochen versuchen, bis es klappt! Gibts in der Ecke Breuberg Höchst noch was ähnlich schweres?


ich wüsste nichts... ich glaube das ist wirklich mit abstand das technisch anspruchsvollste.



down schrieb:


> @richtig: ja, der trail ist quasi vor meiner haustür


fährst du mit a. und b. bzw. kennst du die beiden?


----------



## down (12. Mai 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> ich wüsste nichts... ich glaube das ist wirklich mit abstand das technisch anspruchsvollste.
> 
> 
> fährst du mit a. und b. bzw. kennst du die beiden?




b. fährt mit meinem alten hot chili  WC und a. fährt mit meinen genen !!


----------



## richtig (12. Mai 2009)

aaaah, jetzt verstehe ich... kreuzband???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## down (12. Mai 2009)

yep


----------



## Vulgarius (12. Mai 2009)

ist meine strecke!


----------



## richtig (12. Mai 2009)

haha  alle da.


----------



## Vulgarius (12. Mai 2009)

bei dem wetter kein wunder^^


----------



## herr.gigs (12. Mai 2009)

Die Strecke: Großes Kino


----------



## Vulgarius (12. Mai 2009)

danke aber ich hätte se gerne länger mit dem gefälle und nen paar mehr steine^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (12. Mai 2009)

was ist denn hier heute los  richtig viel los im thread...
so, jetzt schnappt sich jeder eine schippe... und auf mein kommando...


----------



## freeolly (12. Mai 2009)

Mir tut der Rücken noch weh vom WE!
Aber mit feuchtem Untergrund baut es sich besser...


----------



## Sird77 (12. Mai 2009)

Zum WE Sascha...
Auf die Schippe ...fertig....bike


----------



## freeolly (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jungs!
Kennt einer diesen Bikepark?

Feuerberg

Sind von hier zwar auch 160 KM, aber es kann ja ruhig mal was Neues sein.
cheers
Olly


----------



## Arthur27 (12. Mai 2009)

Die haben doch Probleme mit der Genehmigung ?!?

Schau mal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389913&highlight=feuerberg

Konnte mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen, muss nebenbei noch was schaffen


----------



## freeolly (13. Mai 2009)

Yep,
so habe ich es heute auch per Mail erhalten:

**************************************************
nein der Park ist noch geschlossen, aber wir stehen kurz vor einer außergerichtlichen Einigung mit den Vogelschützern.
Wenn es so weit ist, findest Du die News dazu auf Aktuelles auf unserer Homepage.
***************************************************


----------



## Sird77 (15. Mai 2009)

Räder INC.!!!!
kann sie morgen abholen...*freufreu*


----------



## Sird77 (15. Mai 2009)

Eat that:


----------



## richtig (16. Mai 2009)

ausreden gibts jetzt keine mehr!!!
wie schwer?

welche high-roller sind das denn? die DH version?

grussascha


----------



## freeolly (16. Mai 2009)

Hiho,
das Teil sieht ja echt fett aus!!!
Jetzt geht's los..... aber bitte nicht mit den Bäumen auf Kuscheln machen.
Ich sehe euch evtl. Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (16. Mai 2009)

FR Version...die leichten...


----------



## richtig (18. Mai 2009)

Wer ist denn jetzt am Wochenende dabei? Donnerstag ist bei mit schlecht, ab Freitag bin ich aber ganz auf Biken eingestellt 

@sird: wann stellst du sie mir denn mal vor? 

Grussascha


----------



## freeolly (18. Mai 2009)

Donnerstag geht bei mir auch nicht. Ab Freitag hab ich frei!
Wenn es mit dem Wetter passt am Samstag Beerfelden?

Grüße
Olly


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn Ihr Glück habt ist es nicht so voll da einige von uns in Winterberg sind. Auf jeden fall viel Spaß in Beerfelden


----------



## Arthur27 (18. Mai 2009)

Samstag klingt gut


----------



## freeolly (18. Mai 2009)

Na dann mal viel Spaß in Winterberg! 
Und hoffentlich auch da gutes Wetter.
cheers
Olly


----------



## richtig (19. Mai 2009)

Beerfelden find ich gut! Müsste klappen.
Da kann ich endlich mal wieder meine weiße Schönheit reiten.

Grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (19. Mai 2009)

Samstag...in!!!...

Frau und ich müssten mit öffentlichen hoch...

oder es finden sich 2 Asyle für uns bei einem der hochfährt? Richtung alle grins...

ps.: Zu Hause durch Umzug noch immer kein Netz...kann nur im Büro rein.


----------



## Arthur27 (19. Mai 2009)

@ Chris:

Könnte beide Bikes in meinen Kofferrau schmeissen. Das einzige Problem: Bei dem Biketransport muss ich die Rückbank umlegen, sprich ich habe nur noch einen zusätzlichen Sitzplatz im Auto frei. Also müsste eine/r von euch bei jemand anderem mitfahren bzw. irgendwie anders hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (20. Mai 2009)

Kann sich eigentlich wer vom* 29.05-03.06.* frei machen ? 

Würde ungern alleine ins Allgäu fahren...
Meine Frau passt, da sie sich noch nicht ganz so viel zutraut.

Lasst mich net hängen...


----------



## richtig (20. Mai 2009)

Auf der Hinfahrt kann ich jmd. mitnehmen.

Zurück werde ich schon früher fahren. Eventuell müsste derjenige dann "umsteigen" auf eine andere Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Allgäu geht nicht; bin in der Schweiz in diesem Zeitraum.

Grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (20. Mai 2009)

cool...
dann würden mein Frau oder ich bei dir mit fahren...


----------



## richtig (20. Mai 2009)

ok.


----------



## freeolly (20. Mai 2009)

Kann sich eigentlich wer vom* 29.05-03.06.* frei machen ? 


Lass uns kurz mal reden, was geht im Allgäu ab?


----------



## freeolly (20. Mai 2009)

Also Chris!
Dann gehts im Allgäu ab, hoffentlich haben wir keinen Stau!!!!!!
Alles abgeklärt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (21. Mai 2009)

Der vom Hotel wollte mich heute anrufen wegen der 2 Einzelzimmer...

Der hatte nämlich ursprünglich nur 1 Einzelzimmer und 1 Doppelzimmer.

Da wir ja aber 2 Einzelzimmer brauchen..bat ich ihn jemand raus zu werfen und dich dafür unterzubringen.*lach*
Er rief mich aber nicht an ...werde da morgen nochmal nachhaken.

Greetz soweit..
cu Samstag
Freu mich auf euch alle...
Ps:Hoffentlich haben wir Wetter.


----------



## freeolly (21. Mai 2009)

Egal ich nehme auch das Doppelzimmer, wenns gar nicht anders geht!
Lass uns aber erst mal abwarten, die werden das schon für uns regeln.
cheers


----------



## freeolly (21. Mai 2009)

Ach ja, hab auch noch einen Platz für SA frei, MeLLii geht shopppen


----------



## Sird77 (25. Mai 2009)

War ein schöner Tag am Samstag,
hat richtig Bock gemacht!
So Chef, was gehen wir als nächstes an ? 
Greetz Chris 
*der sich auf´s Allgäu freut*


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Mai 2009)

War echt endgeil am Samstag ! Können wir gerne mal wiederholen 



Sird77 schrieb:


> So Chef, was gehen wir als nächstes an ?
> Greetz Chris
> *der sich auf´s Allgäu freut*



To Do-Liste:
- Nortshoredrops
- mehr Style
- Olly und Sascha auf der Strecke den Hintern versohlen


----------



## freeolly (25. Mai 2009)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> War echt endgeil am Samstag ! Können wir gerne mal wiederholen
> 
> - Olly und Sascha auf der Strecke den Hintern versohlen



Aber bitte nicht so fest!   Brauch mein gutes Stück doch noch fürs Hochtreten....

War wirklich klasse, beim nächsten Einsatz mach ich dann noch mehr Fotos!

cheers
Olly


----------



## Sird77 (26. Mai 2009)

oO Olly:
http://wetter.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:8134082&q=Sonthofen,+BY+forecast:tenday

http://wetter.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:GMXX0259&q=Oberstdorf,+BY+forecast:tenday

Scheiss Wetter würd ich sagen ...


----------



## richtig (26. Mai 2009)

jetzt mal ohne scheiß: wenn euer wetter so schlecht ist, sagt ab, holt euch ein zimmer in schüpfheim/entlebuch und wie gehen jeden tag zusammen biken. in der schweiz ist für alle drei tage an allen locations hammergeiles sommerwetter mit 20-24 grad.

überlegts euch.

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (26. Mai 2009)

Das müsste ich ja wieder orgen denn der faule Opa macht ja nix *duck*

und wie erkläre ich das dem Hotel und den Jungs von der Biketour^^


----------



## richtig (26. Mai 2009)

wie auch immer. aber das wärs doch echt, oder? kannst das ja mal abchecken 

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (26. Mai 2009)

Konditionen zum Reiserücktritt:
14.-01. Tag vor Reiseantritt 75% der Reisesumme 
Das wären 225  zum Fenster raus geballert. + Hotel
Da können wir nur hoffen, dass es nicht so schlimm wird.
Schöne Sch...


----------



## Arthur27 (26. Mai 2009)

Mal keine Panik schieben, vielleicht wirds ja garnicht so schlimm und es regnet nicht ununterbrochen. Wenns nur hier und da ein kleiner Schauer ist, ist es vertretbar.
Habe auch schon ein ganzes verregnetes WE mit dem Bike in den Alpen verbracht und trotzdem hats Spaß gemacht 

Ich drück euch die Daumen


----------



## Sird77 (27. Mai 2009)

signed Cheffe...
wie olly gestern sagte:
Wenn Engel reisen...


----------



## Arthur27 (27. Mai 2009)

Sird77 schrieb:


> signed Cheffe...
> wie olly gestern sagte:
> Wenn Engel reisen...



Häh ? Kommt ausser euch zwei noch jemand mit ?


----------



## Sird77 (27. Mai 2009)

Sei mal net so frech

werde hart an dir dran bleiben, damit du mich nicht auch noch im Skill überholst

Greetz Chris

Hoffe das alle wieder gesund und munter nach Hause kommen.
Sascha und Co aus der Schweiz und Olly und ich aus dem Tirol...

RIDE HARD, RIDE FREE


----------



## Sird77 (3. Juni 2009)

Sind alle heil wieder heim gekommen!!!

War sehr geil!!!
Haben viel gelernt und haben noch viel zu lernen...

bin leider dieses WE in Berlin auf Schulung...kann daher net biken...

PS.: Freu mich auf die Pics...kommen leider erst nach...


----------



## freeolly (3. Juni 2009)

Ja! War echt klasse, die Alpen sind halt keine Hügellandschaft....
45 Minuten Downhill am Stück, das geht heftig in die Arme.
Der Bikepark Hindelang ist auch nicht schlecht!

Samstag soll es ja etwas schlechteres Wetter geben. Hat trotzdem jemand Lust? Wollen wir uns hier treffen, oder Beerfelden?

cheers
Olly


----------



## richtig (3. Juni 2009)

ich kann leider nur am sonntag.
grussascha


----------



## freeolly (3. Juni 2009)

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht so lange, ich wäre dann leider nur hier verfügbar. (ca. 3 Stunden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (3. Juni 2009)

Also Leute, ich erwarte einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Text, Bildern und Videomaterial !

Außerdem würde mich interessieren welche Bike-Teile der Chris in den 4 Tagen zerstört hat 

Wie war bei euch das Wetter ?


Wenns am Samstag regnet bleib ich wohl daheim, macht dann einfach keinen Spaß


----------



## Sird77 (3. Juni 2009)

Hatte nur einen Platten und das nicht mal durch "Snakebite", sondern durch nen alten Nagel von nem Kuhzaun 
Weitere Berichte folgen...

Aber Olli und der Fotograf haben jeweils einen Helm geschrottet...dumdideldum...
Was aber auch bedeutet das ich Olli nach der 3 Kurve nicht mehr gesehen habe weil er meistens so schnell war...der Grandpa ist schon ganz schön unterwegs...
ob hinter Motorädern,Ferraries, oder auf dem Trail...*duck*


----------



## freeolly (4. Juni 2009)

Wetter war super, kein Tropfen Regen nur Sonne, die Trails einfach nur Hammer, die Abende sehr feucht, die Nächte zu kurz und trotzdem kein Streß.Ich werde es auf jeden Fall in dieser Art wiederholen...... 

@Chris: Die Sticks für die Bilder habe ich heute an Tommi versendet.


----------



## Arthur27 (6. Juni 2009)

@ Sascha:

Würdest du dein N auch gegen ein Switch tauschen 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/190537/cat/42


----------



## richtig (6. Juni 2009)

ach, dir wollte ich noch bescheid geben. das mit dem tausch wir aber leider nix  habe ein neues, fieses projekt im auge. aber falls du dein switch los bekommst... melde dich 

grussascha


----------



## Arthur27 (7. Juni 2009)

Fieses Projekt ... soso, da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (9. Juni 2009)

So Leute, ich melde mich mal ab. Bin bis Sonntag mit dem Moped in den Alpen zum Pässe glühen.

Bleibt ja artig und macht nix kaputt


----------



## freeolly (9. Juni 2009)

Na dann mal gutes Wetter und viel Spaß mit dem Moped (ist ja schon eine Beleidigung für die edle Maschine...)!


----------



## richtig (11. Juni 2009)

achtung: es folgt eine verbindliche anfrage:
wer macht denn sonntag was? ich würde von gr-u aus mal nach hainstadt, dann burgweg und wieder zurück an die hüpfburg.

um es in den hier gebräuchlichen anglizismen zu formulieren: WHO THE **** IS IN?

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (12. Juni 2009)

Oh, mir deucht das mich das wohlgemut stimmet, sollten wir obgleich am nächsten Tage des Herren mit einer unserer Gespielinen zum Ausritt?

Oder um es in"neudeutsch" zu sagen: I´m in! 
PN bitte.


----------



## richtig (15. Juni 2009)

Am kommenden Wochenende werde ich mich in Beerfelden einfinden und würde mich sehr über Begleitung freuen. Chris hat seine Teilnahme schon angekündigt; sonst noch jemand dabei?

Grussascha


----------



## Arthur27 (15. Juni 2009)

So wie es ausschaut klappt es bei mir wohl eher nicht. 
Falls sich aber doch Zeit findet werde ich mich auf jeden Fall nochmal melden !


----------



## grzi (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn sich nix interessanteres fürs WE findet bin ich mit dabei ...


----------



## Sird77 (17. Juni 2009)

Wie kann es denn was interessanteres geben ?
Also wenn es keine Brüste hat und Blond ist !


----------



## Desperado78 (17. Juni 2009)

grzi schrieb:


> Wenn sich nix interessanteres fürs WE findet bin ich mit dabei ...



Wie, du bist diesmal dabei?  Und was gab's letzten Sonntag so interessantes, dass du da nicht dabei warst? Hat da etwa Sird ins volle getroffen? 

Sehr schade, denn dieses WE bin ich leider (ohne Bike) im tiefsten Bayern unterwegs... 

Cu Desperado


----------



## Sird77 (18. Juni 2009)

Tja Manu,was machst auch bei den Batzies ohne Rad ? 
Hats da etwa vollbusige Blondies

Spass beiseite, lass dich doch mal wieder im ODW blicken wenn du Zeit hast an nem WE...

@Rest von dem Schluderhaufen hier:

ACHTUNG ANGLIZISMUS:

Who the **** is in @ we


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desperado78 (18. Juni 2009)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Spass beiseite, lass dich doch mal wieder im ODW blicken wenn du Zeit hast an nem WE...



Ich bemühe mich doch - nur wenn keiner außer Olly auf PNs, Emails und SMS antwortet...   Aber egal, bin ja selbst auch super gestresst momentan und weiß wie das manchmal so ist! 

Btw1: Streng genommen war ich ja letztes und vorletztes WE bereits im ODW -> Beerfelden rules! 

Btw2: Hast du eigentlich "ironhorse74" schon unter deine Fittiche genommen? Er hatte mich nämlich mal angemailt, aber da er eher ein "Nachbar" von zu sein scheint, habe ich in an dich bzw. diesen Fred hier verwiesen!


----------



## richtig (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

also, erstmal schade, dass Du nicht mir kommst, Manu. Ich hoffe das wird demnächst mal was.

wtf ist ironhorse74?

Olly & Chris: ist das mit der Fahrerei schon geklärt? Ich nehme eine Person inkl. Rad und Ausrüstung (oder in Euren Worten: Rider mit Bike und Fullgear) mit. Bin gegen 8:30 beim Chris um noch was an seiner Klapperkiste zu schrauben.

Arne: kommst Du auch?

Bis dann
Grussascha

Grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (19. Juni 2009)

Gerad mit Opa/ *german off, anglizism on*/ Grandpa  telefoniert, er wird sich heute abend melden, denke aber das er sich nicht entziehen kann und mitkommen wird./ *german off, anglizism on*/We´re in
So, daher...los los los../ *german off, anglizism on*/gogogo

Sascha hast PN via Mobiltelefon / *german off, anglizism on*/ Handy


----------



## freeolly (19. Juni 2009)

Hi Jungs,
war die ganze Woche unterwegs.... Andi kommt wohl doch nicht mit, ich bin gegen 1000 bei Chris. Also hoffen wir auf einigermaßen gutes Wetter.
cheers
Olly


----------



## Female (20. Juni 2009)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Gerad mit Opa/ *german off, anglizism on*/ Grandpa  telefoniert, er wird sich heute abend melden, denke aber das er sich nicht entziehen kann und mitkommen wird./ *german off, anglizism on*/We´re in
> So, daher...los los los../ *german off, anglizism on*/gogogo
> 
> Sascha hast PN via Mobiltelefon / *german off, anglizism on*/ Handy



Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob du auch so kreativ auf dem Bike unterwegs bist, wie du hier dein Schreibtalent zum besten gibst.


----------



## Arthur27 (20. Juni 2009)

Zumindest wählt er sehr kreative Linien auf dem Trail, die aber nicht immer von Erfolg gekrönt sind 

Sorry, das musste sein


----------



## Vulgarius (20. Juni 2009)

bin nicht dabei bin wegen schwesters abiball heute abend beschäftigt und mein oppa hatte gestern geburtstag.
achso dieser ironhorse hat sich bei mir mal gemeldet nur auf einmal schrieb er nicht mehr^^


----------



## grzi (20. Juni 2009)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Wie kann es denn was interessanteres geben ?
> Also wenn es keine Brüste hat und Blond ist !



Das Interessante: 
- hat zwei Räder
- ist immer gut drauf
- wenn´s mir auf die Nerven geht - stell ichs in die Ecke
- blöd belabern duts mich ach nit
und Schuhe kaufen muss ich auch nit für 

Nee - ist ja start der Trans Germany in Erbach! Da muss ich dabei sein!!!!

Sry für die etwas späte Absage - aber da ging vorher nix!


----------



## richtig (22. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts diese Woche aus... hat jemand Zeit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag am späten Nachmittag ne kleine Runde zu drehen?

Habe momentan nur mein schweres Bike; daher müsste ich eventuelle Höhenmeter z. T. schieben.

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (22. Juni 2009)

Bin schon wieder die ganze Woche unterwegs....
Am Samstag wäre ich gerne für 3 Stunden bei uns im Wald unterwegs.
Bikepark klappt leider bei mir nicht.


----------



## grzi (22. Juni 2009)

Bin die Woche dienstl. unterwegs! Könnte aber heut und morgen gegen Abend noch ne gepflegte Runde einlegen


----------



## Sird77 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin draus- 
wie Sascha zu sagen pflegt: Die schlimmsten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt...
Bänderriss am linken Fuß--komplett ab! 
Werde für die nächste Zeit extrem Sofaing betreiben---
so ca 4-6 Wochen.


----------



## richtig (22. Juni 2009)

... waaaas? ui, ui, ui. wie ist denn das passiert???


----------



## Arthur27 (22. Juni 2009)

@ richtig:

Ich hätte Zeit ! Hab aber diese Woche Nachtschicht und muss bis ca. 18:30 Uhr wieder daheim sein.

@ Sird:

Oje, was machste denn für Sachen ... Gute Besserung und werde schnell wieder fit !


----------



## richtig (22. Juni 2009)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> @ richtig:
> Ich hätte Zeit ! Hab aber diese Woche Nachtschicht und muss bis ca. 18:30 Uhr wieder daheim sein.



fein 
dann melde ich mich nochmal bei dir wegen anreise uhrzeit.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grzi (22. Juni 2009)

Sird77 schrieb:


> ...Die schlimmsten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt...
> Bänderriss am linken Fuß--komplett ab!



Junge, Junge - häste vorher was gesagt, da wärn mer besser Radfahrn gegange - da hät nix passieren könne!! 

Erst mal gute und schnelle Besserung - zum sofortigem Auftrainieren steht dir mein Fitness-Center offen:


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Juni 2009)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Ich bin draus-
> wie Sascha zu sagen pflegt: Die schlimmsten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt...
> Bänderriss am linken Fuß--komplett ab!
> Werde für die nächste Zeit extrem Sofaing betreiben---
> so ca 4-6 Wochen.


Herrje, das ist sehr Bitter . Ich wünsche Dir gute aber vor Allem schnelle Besserung. Gruß Kroete


----------



## Sird77 (23. Juni 2009)

Danke euch...
ich werd halt mal brav bleiben...dann heilts auch schneller...


----------



## richtig (23. Juni 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> ... waaaas? ui, ui, ui. wie ist denn das passiert???



erzähl mal.


----------



## Sird77 (23. Juni 2009)

An der Wand/Decke was montiert...rückwärts vom Tritt, mit vollen Händen abgerutscht...und mit vollem Gewicht von der 2ten Stufe umgeknackt...
Bewegunsleghasthenischer Anfall schätze ich.


----------



## richtig (23. Juni 2009)

... so ein mist! ich wünsch dir gute besserung! ich hab auch schon ein paar bänderrisse gehabt; langsam radeln kann man nach ner woche schon. je öfter du fährst, desto besser verheilt und regeneriert sich das band, weil das genau die richtige bewegung ist.

nutze die zeit mal um ein paar kilometer zu schruppen, damit du mit deiner kiste mal "eins" wirst. dann gehts auch mit dem rest bergauf.

grussascha


----------



## Enduro Comp (23. Juni 2009)

Moin Jungens,

@Chris: Autsch.... auch von meiner Seite mein Beileid. Hör auf 
          Dr. Satsch das hilft, sprech da auch Erfahrung

Jetzt wo ich mich auch mal wieder einklinken will gehts Chris *******,
ist dieses Jahr aber auch der Wurm drin.

Werde zwar dieses Wochenende noch off sein zwangs Hochzeitstag, aber danach bin ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit(Richtig)

greezfred


----------



## richtig (23. Juni 2009)

... ich hab schon mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet. wilkommen zurück, fredo.


----------



## Enduro Comp (23. Juni 2009)

chears, freu mich drauf


----------



## Sird77 (23. Juni 2009)

WILLKOMMEN ZURÜCK!!!
Ach ich werde mich bal wieder aufs Rad schwingen...
Freu mich drauf ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vulgarius (23. Juni 2009)

was macht ihr den auch immer alle^^
gute besserung!


----------



## DarkSensation (26. Juni 2009)

so ich meld mich hier auch mal zum dienst xD

@sascha
boah meine wade platzt bald so dick ist die durch den stich!!!
we beiss ich mal die zähne zusammen, packj mich an den eiern und fahr mal rischdisch mit!

@all

Ride Oooooon!


----------



## freeolly (29. Juni 2009)

Bin die Woche endlich mal nicht unterwegs. Ist jemand am Mittwoch gegen 18:00 Uhr auf ne lockere Runde dabei?
@chris So ein Shit! Wünsche Dir alles Gute.


----------



## Arthur27 (29. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei ! 18 Uhr bei dir ?

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## DarkSensation (29. Juni 2009)

hab leider nicht das passende fahrrad dazu...
muss mich echt mal nach was leichterem umschauen.

bin morgen in beerfelden mit der cam unterwegs.


----------



## freeolly (29. Juni 2009)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Bin dabei ! 18 Uhr bei dir ?
> 
> Gruß
> Arthur



alles klar! Mittwoch um 1800, Start bei mir.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Juni 2009)

moin leute!
bin ziemlich frisch eingetroffen und wollte mal gern wissen wo man im umkreis dieburg mal bissi droppen gehen kann.
habt ihr da paar gute spots??? 
hab keine möglickeit immer so weit zu ner strecke zu fahren.
tour ist bei mir nicht drin, hab nur ein ritzel an der kurbel.
bin mit nem scott nitrous 10 unterwegs.
freu mich über leute an die ich mich evtl mal dranhängen kann.
schreibt mich gern auch per PN an. 
danke!
gruß dennis


----------



## DarkSensation (10. Juli 2009)

was geht so am we???

will unbedingt ne runde riden gehen!
ob beerfelden oder irgendwelche trails im wald.... schlagt mal was vor!

...und bloss keine berührungsängste!


----------



## freeolly (10. Juli 2009)

Hiho! 
Hab ja lange nichts von Dir gehört.
Ich bin die nächsten 2 Wochen in den USA. Also erst Ende des Monats wieder mit Bike unterwegs.

cheers

Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (10. Juli 2009)

wäre am WE vll dabei...langsam wieder angehen lassen ...
pn...


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Juli 2009)

gern wann wo?


----------



## Sird77 (13. Juli 2009)

Sorry hat leider doch net geklappt...
Dafür habe ich mich um den Anchwuchs gekümmert und uns ne fesche Downhillerin georgt:


----------



## entlebucher (14. Juli 2009)

Ich bin kommendes Wochenende wohl auch mal wieder im Flachland. Wenn ihr also was unternehmt, bin per Handy erreichbar.


----------



## Sird77 (14. Juli 2009)

JA Sers, Henni...

bin leider gesundheitsbedingt zu "langsam-machen" verpflichtet...
aber Bike-Park(mit neuer geiler Strecke) oder Strecke in HB geht schon...

Was Richtig macht weiss ich nicht und Olly is in den Staaten ...

der REst auch keine Ahnung


----------



## DarkSensation (16. Juli 2009)

also ich wär im park auf jedenfall dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (16. Juli 2009)

naja, ich schließ mich im zweifelsfall auch an.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

Wir freuen uns und erwarten Euch. .  Gruß Kroete


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. Juli 2009)

ich werd in HB sein wenns wetter passt....aber alleine fahr ich da auch nit hin.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

Ist mit HB eventuell HD gemeint ?


----------



## richtig (16. Juli 2009)

nein andere richtung. hb 

grussascha


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

, egal, bin in Beerfelle , Gruß Kroete.


----------



## Arthur27 (16. Juli 2009)

Die Wetervorhersage fürs WE ist ja mal wieder grottig. Glaube nicht dass ich da aufs Rad steige ....


----------



## Sird77 (17. Juli 2009)

Also wie auch immer..Wetter ist bescheiden heute morgen...
was nu Kinder? HB oder B.?
Sagt was ? Mir ist gleich... bin so oder so noch net wirklich fit.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

B.


----------



## freeolly (21. Juli 2009)

Servus Jungs!
Hier in Boston regnet es auch...
ich dachte ich hätte das schlechte Wetter mitgenommen 
Geht was am WE? Komme Freitag zurück.
Cheers
Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (21. Juli 2009)

na logo!
samstag wieder Hb!
gruß dennis


----------



## Sird77 (22. Juli 2009)

Endlich sind paar Pics da...
Ob ich am We dabei bin entscheidet mein Dealer...


----------



## Sird77 (22. Juli 2009)

...


----------



## Arthur27 (22. Juli 2009)

Sehr coole Bilder 

Ob ich am WE Zeit habe werde ich wohl nur kurzfristig entscheiden können ...

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## richtig (22. Juli 2009)

ja, die bilder sind sehr gut!
schöne gegend; leider wars bestimmt steiler, als es auf den bildern aussieht. leider kommt das meistens gar nicht rüber.

ich kann am samstag. wie immer, 1300/1400h an der bobbahn.

grussascha


----------



## freeolly (22. Juli 2009)

Shit bei mir geht es doch nicht.
Geburtstagsfeier...


----------



## richtig (24. Juli 2009)

1.) An alle: falls Ihr es noch nicht mitbekommen habt, die Sache mit der Rinne geht weiter. Treffen am 21.08.2009 (Fr). Es sind alle nichtorganisierten Gruppen eingeladen. Vielleicht hat von Euch ja jemand Lust und Zeit hin zu kommen? Ich würde mir das auf jeden Fall ansehen. Es scheint nun alles konkreter zu werden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406945

2.) samstag? wer?

3.) 





freeolly schrieb:


> Shit bei mir geht es doch nicht.
> Geburtstagsfeier...


 Schade!


grussascha


----------



## freeolly (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
hat jemand am Sonntag Zeit?
Cheers
Olly


----------



## Dr.Workshop (24. Juli 2009)

muss für samstag leider passen.....bin gerade etwas "rad"los.
 der hammer kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (24. Juli 2009)

Falle nächster Zeit komplett aus...

meine Mutter ist heute Nacht verstorben...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (24. Juli 2009)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Falle nächster Zeit komplett aus...
> 
> meine Mutter ist heute Nacht verstorben...




mein beileid!


----------



## freeolly (24. Juli 2009)

Das Treffen wegen der Rinne ist im Vivarium (Restaurant).
Ich würde da schon hingehen, wie sieht es mit unserem Team aus?
Wenn da was geht, sollten wir wirklich unterstützen!

Also auch von mir die Frage: Wer ist dabei!!!

cheers

Olly


----------



## DarkSensation (25. Juli 2009)

Hi an alle...

chris: mein beileid! lass den kopf nicht hängen! 

olly: also morgen wäre ich bei ner runde hometrail dabei...
bin da langsam richtig fit und heitz überall mit.

rinne: bin dabei!

...Ride on


----------



## freeolly (25. Juli 2009)

Bin so gegen 14:00 in HB, Rest per SMS oder Mail...


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Juli 2009)

@ Chris: mein aufrichtiges Beileid  Sowas ist echt hart.

@ All:
Morgen werde ich wohl erst ne gemütliche Runde drehen. Bin seit meinem Sturz nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen.
Aber ich denke mal dass ich kurz bei euch vorbei schaue.

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (25. Juli 2009)

Freu mich drauf! Wollen wir die
gemütliche Aufwärmrunde zusammen starten?


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Juli 2009)

Dann müsstest du zeitlich aber seeehr flexibel sein 
Morgen Mittag kommt noch ein Kumpel vorbei um was abzuholen, daher weiß ich nicht wann ich losfahre.


----------



## freeolly (25. Juli 2009)

Na dann lieber bis später...


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. Juli 2009)

servus sascha,
wäre bei der rinne auch dabei ...
cu


----------



## DarkSensation (27. Juli 2009)

Hi jungs

schönes wetter heute nicht?


ride on!


----------



## richtig (27. Juli 2009)

definitiv.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. Juli 2009)

Samstag Hb!!!!
wer ist dabei???


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. Juli 2009)

Mittwoch nachmittag HB - hat noch jemand Lust ?
cu Mario


----------



## richtig (28. Juli 2009)

Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ichs kurzfristig einrichten.
Grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (28. Juli 2009)

hmmm heute schon wieder so ein geiles wetter...

also wenns morgen noch so ist steh ich den ganzen tag im hb wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (3. August 2009)

Wer ist diese Woche in HB Mi. Nachmittag wäre evtl. möglich ....


----------



## richtig (3. August 2009)

Hi,

ab wann kannst Du denn am Mittwoch?

Grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (3. August 2009)

werde evtl mittwoch auch kommen!


----------



## ironhorse74 (3. August 2009)

wenn alles klappt bin ich um 16.00h da .... ist am Di. auch jemand da?


----------



## DarkSensation (3. August 2009)

ok bin dabei am mi...


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. August 2009)

wer kann heute schon (di. 04.08.09) - bin heute ab 17.00h am start ... 

morgen ist es noch nicht sicher ....


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. August 2009)

wenn mein rahmen heute nicht eintrudelt wird das mit mittwoch wohlk nix........kotz.....


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (4. August 2009)

Wer hatte am Sonntag das Fotoshooting am Steinbruch in Hainstadt?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. August 2009)

so...rahmen kam ja dann doch noch! mittwoch steht!
gruß dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (5. August 2009)

hi jungs,
hab mir gestern in hb beim letzten manöver meinen rechten bremshebel
geschrottet ... :kotz:

muß mir heute teile besorgen damit bis zum weekend alles wieder top ist ...
muß also heute absagen ....


----------



## Vulgarius (5. August 2009)

juhu bin vorzeitig zurück aus morzine hab mir den kleinen finger recht doof im gelenk gebrochen am freitag wirds operiert aber in 8 wochen bin ich wieder am start da bekomme ich dann mein gestell entfernt.


----------



## richtig (5. August 2009)

oh, mist :/
das waren ja gerade mal 4 tage.

gute besserung.


----------



## Vulgarius (5. August 2009)

danke ware sogar nur 3^^ 
aber hat  sich trzdem gelohnt^^


----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. August 2009)

sonntag jemand in Hb????


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. August 2009)

gute besserung "vulgarius" ... ich schaue mal die tage vorbei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (8. August 2009)

sonntag bin ich da.
heute auch schon jemand dort?

steck voller tatenfreude...

bring morgen die cam mit.


----------



## freeolly (8. August 2009)

Hi Jungs,
mal sehen wie weit die Gartenarbeit heute kommt.
Eventuell komme ich auch am SO gegen 1500.
Cheers
Olly


----------



## DarkSensation (9. August 2009)

ok sry cam ist auf reisen...
bin jetzt auf dem weg...

leicht verkatert aber ich komm...


----------



## DarkSensation (9. August 2009)

ausser arthur und ich war leider niemand anzutreffen^^

werd jetzt mal an dem neuen trail anfangen...


----------



## Arthur27 (10. August 2009)

So ist sie, die Jugend ...

Zeigste denen mal nen kleinen Kicker, springen sie dir kurz darauf um die Ohren.

Simon rockt ganz schön, meinen respekt  





Gruß
Arthur

PS: @ Simon: Die restlichen Bilder kommen wahrscheinlich heute Abend per Mail. Mein Mailaccount streikt momentan ( Dienst überlastet  )


----------



## DarkSensation (10. August 2009)

@Arthur...
Hey vielen vielen Dank für die Mühe!!!

Ist echt sehr geil geworden!!!


----------



## DarkSensation (10. August 2009)

___________SMILE IS THE ANSWER___________




no ay llantos para putas
....../ `---___________----_____|] ((( O
...../_==o;;;;;;;;____ ___.:/
.....), ---.(_(__) /
....// (..) ), ----"
...//___//
..//__ _//
.//___//

____________$$$$$$$
___________$$___________$$$$$$$$
___________$______________$$
___________$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
___________$$$$___________$_$$
___________$__$$_________$___$
____$$$$$$$$$__$________$___$$$$$$$$$
__$$$$____$$$$__$______$__$$$_$_____$$
_$$$______$$_$$__$____$__$$___$$_____$$$
$$______$$$___$$__$$$$$__$$____$$_____$$$
$$_____$$$_____$__$$___$$$$$$$$$$$$____$$
$$_____$$_____$$__$$$$$$$$$____$$$_____$$
_$$___________$$_________$$___________$$
__$$_________$$___________$$$_______$$$
____$$$$$$$$$_______________$$$$$$$$$
joo mir san mim radl dooo


hahaaaa...
sry... hab grade langeweile...


----------



## Arthur27 (10. August 2009)

Lass die Finger von den Drogen und geh biken !


----------



## grzi (10. August 2009)

@Arthur: Hast du die Fotoscher gemacht? Was hastn da für ne Knipskomode? - sieht ja echt gut aus 

Muss mal sehen, wenn ich mal wieder meine Knochen sortiert habe und etwas Erholung brauche komm ich auch mal wieder vorbei - nit dass ich das jetzt Fahrn wollt - aber Gucke langt mir da ja auch schon - Notfalls halt ich de Foto und mach mich anderweitig nützlich


----------



## Arthur27 (10. August 2009)

Foddo ist eine Fuji F100FD, also nix "besonderes".

Die Bilder hab ich mit der Serienbildaufnahme gemacht und dann die entsprechenden Ausschnitte per Copy&paste auf ein Bild gelegt.

Ist im Grunde ne Arbeit von ca. 10min. Man muß nur auf Staubentwicklung / Schatten etc. achten damit das Bild nicht zu künstlich wirkt. Die Kamera hat noch deutlich mehr Bilder gemacht ( 12 an der Zahl ), aber wenn ich alle auf ein Bild einfügen würde, würde sich der Simon überlappen und das sieht dann unschön aus.

Sooo ... und als nächstes kommt ne Fotomontage von mir in Bad Wildbad auf dem DH Kurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (14. August 2009)

Hi Jungs,
hier mal ein Tipp falls mal jemand fragt, was wir eigentlich machen und wer wir überhaupt sind ...



*Free*_*|ri|der (engl.), der; (lat. Adrenalinus fanfaktoris)*_

Der Freerider gehört eindeutig der Gruppe der Säugetiere an. Er ist verwandt mit dem Gemeinen Kreuzlandbiker (Tristus memmalis) und dem Irren Downhiller (Adrenalinus crassus). Besonders äusserlich ähnelt er dem Irren Downhiller, mit dem er häufig verwechselt wird. 
Verbreitung: Das Habitat des Freeriders erstreckt sich von Nord nach Süd sowie von Ost nach West. Hauptverbreitung sind die ****erigen Singletrails. Vorkommen: Wald und Wiese, des öfteren auch in kargen Felsgebirgen und Steppenlandschaften.. Vorwiegend in der subalpinen Stufe, stellenweise aber bis hinauf in die nivale Gebirgsstufe über 2500m.ü.M. 
Pro Paar werden durchschnittlich 1-3 Junge von beiden Eltern grossgezogen. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Säugetieren kann der Freerider nicht von Geburt auf "gehen". Er erlernt dies erst im Verlaufe der Jahre, meistens erst nach dem Erreichen des zwölften Altersjahres. 
Die Brunftzeit erstreckt sich von Anfangs Januar bis Ende Dezember. Während dieser Zeit der erhöhten Aktivität sollte der Freerider keinesfalls bei der Ausübung seiner Tätigkeiten gestört werden. Der Balzruf klingt demjenigen eines Menschen verdammt ähnlich. 
Freerider ernähren sich hauptsächlich von Singletrails, im speziellen von Sprüngen, Anliegern und Pfützen.
Obwohl es sich beim Freerider um eine äusserst schlaue und gewiefte Lebensform handelt und er meistens im Rudel vorkommt, hat auch er seine natürlichen Feinde.
Dabei handelt es sich insbesondere um den Besoffenen Jäger (Alkus totalis) und den Dummen Gaul (Wieherus schrekus). Beide gehören zum niederen Tierreich und gefährden den Freerider mehr oder weniger unbewusst. Im Gegensatz zum Freerider sind die Singletrails lediglich Gastwirte des Besoffenen Jägers und des Dummen Gauls.
Die beiden Parasiten gefährden aber dennoch den Fortbestand des Freeriders erheblich da dieser erst ganz am Schluss der Nahrungskette steht.
Der Freerider ist als wichtiger Bewohner der heutigen Natur- und Kulturlandschaft ein unerlässliches Bindeglied zwischen dem Ökosystem Singletrail und dem traditionellen Erholungsgewerbe, sprich dem Wandern. Durch die fleissigen Freerider wird auch in Zukunft der Fortbestand der Singletrails ständig gewährleistet sein und der raschen Voranschreitung der Sukzession bis hin zur Klimaxvegetation entgegengewirkt.
Der Freeriderbestand scheint sich nach einer Stagnationsphase Mitte der neunziger Jahre wieder leicht zum Positiven entwickelt zu haben. Eine aktuelle Bestandesschätzung lässt sich zur Zeit in der Schweiz noch nicht ermitteln, da es sich bei der Bikologie im Allgemeinen noch um eine relativ junge Wissenschaft handelt. Eine aproximative relative Bestandesschätzung kommt aber zum Schluss, dass sich der Freerider in den letzten zehn Jahren von "kaum vorhanden" bereits zu "sehr selten vorkommend" entwickelt hat. Trotzdem handelt es sich dabei nach wie vor um eine rote Liste Art.
Der Fortbestand des Freeriders wird vom Zustand und der Bewirtschaftung der heimischen Singletrails abhängen. 
Da es sich aber im Gegensatz zum Besoffenen Jäger und dem Dummen Gaul um eine sehr anpassungsfähige Art handelt, ist weiterhin auf eine positive Bestandesentwicklung zu hoffen.


----------



## Sird77 (14. August 2009)

SEHR GEILE DEFINITION...

Danke für die überaus amüsante Anektode...

Greetz


----------



## Dr.Workshop (14. August 2009)

ist morgen jemand in Hb??
Sascha kann erst ab 4uhr oder so.
alleine will ich vorher auch nicht hin.
gruß dennis


----------



## ironhorse74 (15. August 2009)

bis wann wollt ihr hüpfen ... ?
wollte mit meinen frauen vorbeischauen - bevor das große fressen beginnt !


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. August 2009)

ich weiss mal nicht on ich überhaupt kann............
schwiegervadder is da und er will die große kirsche bei uns erledigen.
da muss ich wohl mit hinpacken...


----------



## DarkSensation (16. August 2009)

hey war echt genial!!!

...aber wer ist der herr unbekannt der die 5 â¬ hier gelassen hat????


----------



## Arthur27 (16. August 2009)

War echt super gestern, vielen Dank an den Gastgeber 

Sollte nicht jeder nen Fünfer dalassen ?!?


----------



## richtig (16. August 2009)

es war das perfekte dinner! danke auch von mir an den gastgeber.


----------



## ironhorse74 (17. August 2009)

... kann mich nur anschließen - super abend !
sollte man als jährliche tradition einführen ...

@ simon: denk an den geplanten arbeitseinsatz .... 

@ all: ist die woche jemand in HB evtl. mi. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. August 2009)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ... kann mich nur anschließen - super abend !
> sollte man als jährliche tradition einführen ...



ich würde es als monatliche tradition einführen
war echt witzig! so zahlreich müsste man mal biken gehen
das wär was......
gruß dennis


----------



## ironhorse74 (19. August 2009)

... werde heute ne runde biken und so gegen 16.00h in HB eintreffen ...
egal wie heiß es wird !!!

@ dennis schwing dich auf dein bike in HB wartet deine praxis ....


----------



## richtig (19. August 2009)

da wirst du nicht alleine sein 
grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. August 2009)

hey leute mir ist das praktisch zu heiss!
ich fahr nur in voller montur damit theoretisch nix passieren kann


----------



## DarkSensation (19. August 2009)

puh jetzt bin ich platt!
diese hitze am laufenden band...

aber war geil!
hab eben mal meinen reifendruck an der tanke kontolliert. bin heute mit nur 0,8 vr und 0,7 hr gefahren
habs jetzt direkt mal verdoppelt xD


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. August 2009)

wird echt zeit das der boden mal feuchter wird......bricht ja schon alles zusammen.
war echt cool heut! wenigstens mal paar mann am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (19. August 2009)

ja erstens das und 2. hats mit feuchtem boden viel mehr grip als so...

noch dazu hab ich eh in der planung das sobald es regnet ich mit jemandem hinradel und den ganzen kram mal auffüll... der obere erste anlieger wird langsam zur falle... 
aber ok beim freeride hat man auch nicht so nen luxus...


----------



## ironhorse74 (21. August 2009)

wie geil es regnet ... laßt uns erde schippen !!!

wann ist am weekend jemand im rennstall ?


----------



## richtig (21. August 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ja erstens das und 2. hats mit feuchtem boden viel mehr grip als so...
> 
> noch dazu hab ich eh in der planung das sobald es regnet ich mit jemandem hinradel und den ganzen kram mal auffüll... der obere erste anlieger wird langsam zur falle...
> aber ok beim freeride hat man auch nicht so nen luxus...



mach afu jeden fall den kleinscheiß weg (der zwischen mitte und ende liegt) und hol 2 mitteldicke lange stämme und schipp ordentlich erde drauf. wenn wir da wieder mit kleingeraffel anfangen hat keiner lange spaß dran. und schön festtreten 

grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (21. August 2009)

ok bin ab ca halb 5 in heubach...


----------



## richtig (21. August 2009)

fährst du wochenende mit aa in einen park?


----------



## DarkSensation (21. August 2009)

nö keine kohle...
aber das mit da nehm ich gerne an...


----------



## freeolly (23. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
jemand am Sonntag unterwegs?
Bin auf jeden Fall am späten Nachmittag mal an der Strecke.

Gute Nacht!

Olly


----------



## freeolly (23. August 2009)

Ach ja,
die alte Strecke am RH ist im Arsch.
Da kann man nicht mal mehr runterfahren.....
Da hat jemand richtig gewütet.


----------



## DarkSensation (23. August 2009)

Ich habs gesehn... die schweine...


----------



## ironhorse74 (24. August 2009)

was läuft diese woche?
wer ist am mi. 26.08. in HB - könnte um 16.00h am start sein !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (24. August 2009)

hm werd erstmal weniger nach heubach kommen können...
haben sich ein paar probleme ergeben...

dafür bin ich regionsbedingt öfter in darmstadt und umgebung anzutreffen. werde heut zb an die burg fs gehen. der trail dort stellt alles in den schatten!

lg
simon


----------



## Sird77 (24. August 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben...

aus diversen bekannten persönlichen Gründen werde ich die Bikerei endgültig an den Nagel hängen
höchstens bissi Eisdielen fahren
Das was von meinem Rad übrig ist werde ich versuchen zu verkaufen.

Vll. hat ja jemand von euch Interesse an ein paar Parts.
Liste gg. Anfrage^^

Hier im Forum werd ich ab und an mal reinschnusen und nen Gruß hinterlassen...

Soweit erst mal von mir,

reitet frei , reitet hart !


----------



## Arthur27 (24. August 2009)

Hi Chris, echt schade dass du das biken an den Nagel hängst. 
Ich hoffe dass du dir das ganze gut überlegt hast 

Ich denke doch dass du dich noch ein paar mal bei uns blicken lässt. 
Gruß
Arthur


----------



## DarkSensation (25. August 2009)

ja wie?

hey chris kopf hoch...
denk nochmal drüber nach oder wie war das mit dem ventil?

ich komm die tage mal bei dir vorbei. schick mir mal deine nr zu dann meld ich mich mal...


----------



## richtig (25. August 2009)

Jetzt also doch... tut mir leid Chris! Schade. Ich würde Dir auf jeden fall einen Satz Inbus abkaufen. Für 0 Euro  Schick mir auch mal bitte die Liste, der Vorbau interessiert mich.

Grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. August 2009)

hey chris ... hoffe der nagel bricht ab ; )

frührer oder später wird dich der virus doch wieder infiziern  

@all mi. jemand in HB ?


----------



## richtig (25. August 2009)

hmmm, mittwoch, könnte gehen.
ich melde mich nochmal. 
ab wann?

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (25. August 2009)

Part-Liste:

Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus

Lenker: Race Face Diabolus Riser Bar

Griffe:Race Face Good´n´Evil

Antrieb:Truvativ Hammerschmidt FR /Sram X-0 incl.Shifter hinten

Bremsen: Avid Juicy Five+ Straitline Levers

Pedale: NC 17 Studpin Pro III

LRS: DT Swiss 2350

Bereifung: Maxxis High Roller FR(light Version)

Sattel:Fizzik Gobi

Stütze:Maverick Speedball

Gabel:Rock Shoxx Totem Coil


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. August 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> hmmm, mittwoch, könnte gehen.
> ich melde mich nochmal.
> ab wann?
> 
> grussascha


 

ca. 16.00h ... und was macht der rest der truppe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (25. August 2009)

ich nehm die pedale! wie viel willst du dafür haben?
grussascha


----------



## Vulgarius (25. August 2009)

hey chris echt schade das du aufhörst!
aber wenn du bok hast kannst du dich ja mal in paar wochen bei mir melden wenn de mal wieder ne runde fahren willst weil ich dann auch erstmal gediegen angehen lassen will, dass der finger schön heile wird!

mfg Arne


----------



## DarkSensation (25. August 2009)

die x0 reitzt mich gewaltig!!!
und die griffe nehm ich auf jedenfall.

sehen uns eh die tage...

echt schade!


----------



## anoli (27. August 2009)

Alder was is denn das los?
@ Chris: Nur weil grad dein Rad im Eimer ist willst du gleich alles hinwerfen? Warte doch noch ein paar Monate, besorg dir nen anderen Rahmen und bau deine Teile dran!?

p.s. ich werd auch wieder fahren


----------



## DarkSensation (27. August 2009)

da sind noch andre sachen die ihn davon abhalten weiter zu fahren...

hahaaa geiles bild!
attackeeee...!

müsst unbedingt meine mühle mal sauber machen. bei meiner freundin geht das aber schlecht...
mir blutet das herz bei dem anblick...
mal sehn vllt geh ich einfach mal zur wap nach gr.-umstadt und mach mich dort zum deppen xD


----------



## anoli (27. August 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ...
> 
> müsst unbedingt meine mühle mal sauber machen. bei meiner freundin geht das aber schlecht...
> mir blutet das herz bei dem anblick...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. August 2009)

anoli schrieb:


> Alder was is denn das los?
> @ Chris: Nur weil grad dein Rad im Eimer ist willst du gleich alles hinwerfen? Warte doch noch ein paar Monate, besorg dir nen anderen Rahmen und bau deine Teile dran!?
> 
> p.s. ich werd auch wieder fahren




keine schlechte idee Ã¼brigens.
hab noch nen univega ram 970 absolut "neuwertig" hier rumliegen! 14cm FW eingelenker halt.
den geb ich ihm fÃ¼r 90â¬ ohne dÃ¤mpfer.
hab auch noch nen passenden RS ARio 2.2 nagelneu rumliegen. der passt genau rein.
gruÃ dennis

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110426661987&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## DarkSensation (28. August 2009)

na wenn es darum geht zu biken kann er ja nur ja sagen...

schicker rahmen!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (28. August 2009)

sers jungs!
bin ganz spontan doch debei in beerfelle 
gruß dennis


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. August 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> sers jungs!
> bin ganz spontan doch debei in beerfelle
> gruß dennis


----------



## DarkSensation (29. August 2009)

**** und ich bin wegen nix und wieder nix daheim geblieben...
noch dazu hab ich sinnlos benzin verblasen!

was ein scheiß!
morgen burg fs...
wer kommt mit?


----------



## freeolly (29. August 2009)

Hi Simon,
Sorry! Aber war heute echt geil.
Schilkröte und co haben da ne 
richtig geile Line gezaubert.
Beerfelden bietet jetzt echt 
richtig ordentlich Spaß.

Da ist ein neuer Nortshore Drop
Nicht sehr hoch cam 2 Meter
aber der mach echt FUN und ein Step
Up und viele geile Kurven..
Ein guter Drop der bei Speed richtig

tief ist. Also nix wie hin...
Cheers
Olly


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. August 2009)

.... an alle daheimgebliebenen ...
 war gestern auch für mich ein super geiler tag im park ...
will so schnell wie möglich wieder hin !!!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. August 2009)

war ein echter herbrenner in "beerfelle"
bin das nächste mal auf jeden wieder dabei!
euer dr.workshop

ps: ja der schildkroete58 hat echt was los! aber wir sind ja alle ein bisjen bluna


----------



## DarkSensation (30. August 2009)

och...
sagt doch sowas net xD

hm da muss ich wohl mal hin die tage!

war heute nur mal an der burg und hab mich richtig ausgetobt...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. August 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> war ein echter herbrenner in "beerfelle"
> bin das nächste mal auf jeden wieder dabei!
> euer dr.workshop
> 
> ps: ja der schildkroete58 hat echt was los! aber wir sind ja alle ein bisjen bluna


Von wegen Bluna, ich bin von wenig bis ganz dolle meschugge .
Uns gefällt es wenn es Euch gefallen hat, und ja das " Rennen " ist für Euch Pflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (31. August 2009)

... Wer kommt diese Woche nach HB evtl. Mi. ?


----------



## Sird77 (31. August 2009)

/update

Rad steht bei Jörg...und da bleibt es auch...

war für mich die besser Lösung als in Brocken ---

Sorry for that...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (31. August 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Von wegen Bluna, ich bin von wenig bis ganz dolle meschugge .
> Uns gefällt es wenn es Euch gefallen hat, und ja das " Rennen " ist für Euch Pflicht


müsst mehr leut geben die aus deinem holz geschnitzt sind


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. August 2009)

, zuuuviele Durchgeknallte sind auch nicht gut. Also ehrlich, wenn ich so einen wie mich den ganzen Tag um mich hätte


----------



## Dr.Workshop (31. August 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , zuuuviele Durchgeknallte sind auch nicht gut. Also ehrlich, wenn ich so einen wie mich den ganzen Tag um mich hätte


 ja verstehe.....

habt ihr euer projekt noch zu ende geführt am samstag???
gruß dennis


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. August 2009)

Jo Dennis , haben wir. Später am frühen Abend mußte ich einfach nochmal auf die Strecke, habe dann noch die Umfahrung um den " Double /Table gekratzt und abgesteckt. Dann , ist schon 1900 Uhr, ok. und ich mußte 
...............besser PN........


----------



## optibiker (1. September 2009)

So die Ausschreibung steht! Die Anmeldung ist ab *2.09.2009 *freigeschaltet.


----------



## Pfiffelgummer (1. September 2009)

hab gehört des sei en coole DH
Hablust 
kann ma zelte 
wenn ma am DH mitmacht


----------



## optibiker (1. September 2009)

Jo, zelten ist möglich, aber nur auf´m Parkplatz!!

Gruß Opti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2009)

, Angemeldet !


----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. September 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , Angemeldet !




wieso wundert mich das bloß nicht!?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2009)




----------



## freeolly (2. September 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
leider kann ich mich nicht beim Rennen anmelden, habe an dem WE Besuch aus den Staaten (leider auch nicht zu verschieben). Das ärgert mich total, aber Familie geht vor...
Trotzdem wünsche ich ein tolles Rennen und viel Spaß!
cheers
Olly


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2009)

Schade Olly, wäre schön gewesen Dich dabei zu haben.


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. September 2009)

... wer kommt in der Zeit vom 02.10-04.10.2009
nach Beerfelden zum Rennen mit ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (9. September 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
Samstag ist mal wieder Beerfelden angesagt. 
Ich hoffe das Wetter macht mit und es kommen einige mit.

cheers
Olly


----------



## richtig (9. September 2009)

i'm in next we!
komme with full gear und big balls!

...übrigens hab ich noch welche... sind zwar die alten, aber die gehen noch ganz gut... falls jemand interesse hat.

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (11. September 2009)

Bewerbung auf HESSISCH!

Guude,

isch hab Ihrne Ihr Adress von nem Kumbel

gekrischt un vielleischt habbe se ja ebbes

für misch, z.B. als Hausmaaster.

Isch heiß Karl-Heinz Gebbard, die Kumbels

nenne mich allerdings Schobbe.

Geborn bin isch am 25.10.55 in Hanau. Isch

seh zwar älter aus, aber isch war auch lang

krank.

Mei Schulaubildung is 12 Jahr Grundschul

Groß-Krotzebosch mit anschließender

Lehre als Feinmeschaniker,

Einzelhandelskaufmann un dann Gas-Wasser

Installateur. Die erste zwei warn nix, die

dritt hab isch dann 1989 abgeschlosse.

Dadenach war isch korz für 5 Jahr net

verfüschbar (isch will net drübber redde,

dumm Sach - vergesse beim Aldi

zu bezahle...).

Isch bin handwecklisch äußest geschickt un

deschnisch wersiehrt und hätt auch grad

Zeit, da mein letzter Chef net mit mir

zurechtgekomme is. Dazu muß isch saache, daß

isch hin und widder gerne mal ein zwitscher,

aber net uff de Abbeit, höschsten in de

Frühstückspaus und Mittagspaus, unn aach e

klaa Kaffepaus werd ja wohl drin sein. Mer

werd ja aach viel ruhischer nach so em

klaane Hütsche, Sie wisse schon, gell?!

Aber zurück zu dem Grund von

meim Schreibe. Isch such Abbeit. Jetzt aach

net grad so rischtich was Schweres (mer werd

ja net jinger, gell), eher sowas mit

beuffsischtische von Wohnunge unn

Schigganiern von Leut, die wo da drin wohne

-des kann isch gut.

Des letzte mal war isch aach Hausmaaster

innem Hochhaus, unn isch hab mer da

so e paar Fertischkeide angeeischnet, die wo

mir bei Ihne helfe könnt.

Isch kann sehr gut:

- Über de Hof brülle

- Kinner vom Rase verscheusche

- Autos uffschreibe die uffem falsche

Packplatz steje

- Fußbäll oikassiere

- Türn uffschtemme

- Im Keller rummgeistern

- Putzplän kontrolliern

- Schmierfinke bei de Polizei abliffern

- Auslänner trietze

- Leut anmosern

- un sowas alls

Isch dät misch freue, wenn Sie mir

Geleschenheid gäbe däte misch emal

persöhnlisch vorzustelle.

(Isch dät auch e klaa Likörsche mitbringe -

da babbelt sisch leichter, gell).

Ansonsten verbleib isch

Ihne Ihrn Karl-Heinz Gebbard

PS. Vor 11:00 gehts net, da hab isch

Frühschobbe


----------



## richtig (11. September 2009)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Dadenach war isch korz für 5 Jahr net verfüschbar (isch will net drübber redde, dumm Sach - vergesse beim Aldi zu bezahle...).



Hahaha 

Übrigens komm ich Samstag um kurz nach 1300h mit Ben. Vorher geht bei ihm leider nicht, alleine fahren ist blöd. Schade dass so spät, aber Ihr könnt Euch ja schonmal warm fahren.

Grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. September 2009)

so spät is echt doof.
der mario kommt auch immer so spät, ihr strotz dann vor tatendrang und wir packen schon fast wieder ein, weil wir so kaputt sind


----------



## ironhorse74 (11. September 2009)

... sorry daß ich immer so spät komme - werde mich bessern !
hab vorher noch ein friseurtermin  - denn wir werden wieder gefilmt und es gibt ein gruppenfoto 

... also jungs - rasiert euch und kämmt euch die haare !!!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. September 2009)

dir sei vergeben!

friseurtermin oder beim (Kopf-)hautarzt???
Wozu rasieren?? Haben doch eh die Eierschale auf dem Ballon


----------



## Arthur27 (20. September 2009)

Sagt mal Leute, was war denn dieses WE bei euch los ?!?

Hab auf dem Winzerfest nur den Olly und Simon getroffen bzw. eins bis drölf Glässchen Wein getrunken und sonst niemanden gesehen. Wart ihr nicht da, oder haben wir uns verpasst ?

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## freeolly (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
was ist denn mit unserem Forum los? Wir nutzen nur noch Mails?
Lasst uns hier mal weiter machen!
Also Samstag Beerfelden, ich hoffe ihr kommt alle.
Für mich dieses Jahr das letze Mal Beerfelden , bin ab nächste Woche in Sizilien....
Wenn ich wieder komme ist Beerfelden leider!!!! geschlossen.
Ich freue mich auf Samstag.
cheers
Olly


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Oktober 2009)

,olly.....richtet Euch aber auf  sehr ausgefahrene Strecken ein.

     Haben am letzten WE sehr gelitten.

     Aber ich denke Ihr werdet trotzdem Spaß haben.

     Man sieht sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi Gerd,
danke für die Info, wird an unserem Vorhaben nichts ändern. (falls es nicht regnet...)
Raus aus der Dose!!!
cheers
Olly


----------



## richtig (7. Oktober 2009)

freeolly schrieb:


> was ist denn mit unserem Forum los? Wir nutzen nur noch Mails? Lasst uns hier mal weiter machen!



Hast recht.



freeolly schrieb:


> Also Samstag Beerfelden, ich hoffe ihr kommt alle.
> Ich freue mich auf Samstag.



Und ich erst. Das wird ein Spaß! Wir sind
        
...wenn ich richtig gezählt habe.



schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ,olly.....richtet Euch aber auf  sehr ausgefahrene Strecken ein.



Sehr schön 
Also, so gegen 1100h sind Robin und ich da.

Grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (7. Oktober 2009)

na toll.....kann noch nicht versprechen das es klappt. gestern kam meine schwägerin das sie für freitag ein mietwagen hat für nen umzug.
den muss ich wahrscheinlich fahren weil noch keiner von den leuts 21 ist.
das problem ist die klamotte muss in den schwarzwald. freitag abend 6uhr abfahrt. werden dann wohl oder (eher) übel über nacht bleiben müssen.
tolle wurst......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Oktober 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Hast recht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich freue mich richtig Euch zu sehen.


----------



## DarkSensation (7. Oktober 2009)

ja wenns wetter passt wird gegrillt.
ansonsten muss ichmir was einfallen lassen!


aber fahren werd ich auf jedenfall. 
werde mit meinem bruder ab 10 uhr da sein.

freu mich schon!!!

gruss simon


----------



## freeolly (11. Oktober 2009)

Leute war das eine geile Schlammschlacht!
Alle die nicht dabei waren, haben da echt was verpasst.
Beerfelden geht auch im Regen richtig ab....
cheers
Olly


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. Oktober 2009)

wollte evtl nächsten samstag nochmal hin.
hab ja noch einmal nachzuholen 
wer kommt mit???
gruß dennis


----------



## ironhorse74 (11. Oktober 2009)

- hab wohl wirklich etwas verpasst ...
da gibt es wohl für mich nächste Woche keine ausrede !

Mi. ist wieder HB ca. 16.00h geplant ...

cu Mario


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. Oktober 2009)

hab die woche spätschicht.
fahren ist da nicht........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (11. Oktober 2009)

... dann sehn wir uns am Samstag in BF


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Oktober 2009)

Boah ich hab grade das gefühl als knirscht es beim kauen immer noch zwischen meinen zähnen!!! 

ja samstag bin ich mit von der partie WENN ich noch bremsklötze auftreiben kann...
da zieht nix mehr! entweder durch den ganzen matsch ruiniert oder wirklich runter. muss ich mal nachschauen.

ladies...
auf jedenfall ein riesengroßes dankeschön an die gruppe für das echt geile geschenk!
das mim grillen in bf holen wir nach ist halt leider etwas ins wasser (schlamm xD) gefallen.

grüssle simon


----------



## Sird77 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hey Simon ,
könntest du mal sehen ob du meinen Rucksack auftreiben kannst?
Den hatte ich beim grillen damals in Heubach liegen lassen...

Greetz Chris


----------



## DarkSensation (12. Oktober 2009)

ahaaa endlich meldet sich mal jemand...
hatte es damals auch in ne mail geschrieben das der liegengeblieben ist.
klar der liegt noch zuhause.

müssen uns eh mal treffen.
chillig ein bierchen trinken gehn oder so haben uns ja seitdem nicht mehr gesehen!

gruß simon


----------



## richtig (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

Samstag komme ich nach, wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe. Kann ich dann erst sehr kurzfristig sagen (Samstag) aber ich werde mich bemühen  Ich hoffe auf besseres Wetter! Hat eigentlich mal jemand am Samstag ein (paar) Matschbild(er) gemacht?

Grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (12. Oktober 2009)

ja aufnahmen von den rädern und eins von dir und robin...
sind aber durch die total verdreckte und nasse linse nicht wirklich gut geworden.

ich setz sie mal rein wenn ich dazu komm.
hab eben mein bike geschrubbt... hat ganz schön gefressen am samstag!
der rahmen ist von oben bis unten teilweise bis aufs material verkratzt und abgescheuert. bremsen gehen nicht mehr, kette im arsch und die schaltung ruckelt...

...trotzdem wars genial xD
so jetz geh ich erstmal den 1. tag im neuen betrieb arbeiten. wünscht mir glück!
hoffe das klappt.

gruß simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (14. Oktober 2009)

kaum hab ich mein neues gebrauchtes bike, klopft ne fette erkältung an die tür! dabei will ich das teil doch nur über die trails bewegen. 

heute habe ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten und bin 3 km den hering hoch und wieder runter gerast! yeah! das war zwar anstrengend aber schon mal sehr cool...

ich freu mich schon so darauf, das ding in heubach mal ausgiebig zu testen!
sagt bescheid wenn ihr da seid, aber ich bin aller frühestens nächste woche wieder fit. 

gruß moritz

ps: viel spaß in beerfelden am samstag! die schlammschlacht am letzten WE war echt irre, zumal wir der harte Kern waren und bis zum schluss gefahren sind. wie gut das ich jetzt ein neues bike habe, denn irgendwie hat die gabel in meinem hardtail schlapp gemacht - bestimmt von innen fest gerostet


----------



## ironhorse74 (15. Oktober 2009)

_"ich freu mich schon so darauf, das ding in HB mal ausgiebig zu testen!_
_sagt bescheid wenn ihr da seid, aber ich bin aller frühestens nächste woche wieder fit. _

_gruß moritz"_

... kannst dir schon mal Mi. 21.10.09 ca. 16.00h Hüpfburg HB notieren .... 

@ all
Offizielle "End of season Party" im Bikepark BF am 31.10./01.11.
Wer hat da Zeit und Lust ?

cu Mario


----------



## freeolly (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin bestimmt dabei. Wird sicher ein riesen Spaß!
Bis nächste Woche!
cheers
Olly


----------



## DarkSensation (15. Oktober 2009)

tolle wurst...

hab ne fette sehnenscheid entzündung an der hand!
plus eine verstauchung an der andren...
gaaanz blöde sache!


party ja...
fahren bis nächste woche wohl eher nicht da leider der job momentan vorgeht und es glaub ich nicht besser wird wenn ichs jetzt auchnoch ausreitz...

...ride on


----------



## richtig (15. Oktober 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> hab ne fette sehnenscheid entzündung an der hand! plus eine verstauchung an der andren...



Du schaffst doch dort erst seit ner knappen Woche... bis wohl nix mehr gewöhnt 

Grussascha


----------



## innerloop (16. Oktober 2009)

sag mal kann mir jemand einen googlemaps link schicken von dem steinburch in hainstadt? ich finde da irgendwie nix steinbruchartiges auf der karte...

danke

gruß moritz


----------



## ironhorse74 (16. Oktober 2009)

innerloop schrieb:


> sag mal kann mir jemand einen googlemaps link schicken von dem steinburch in hainstadt? ich finde da irgendwie nix steinbruchartiges auf der karte...
> 
> danke
> 
> gruß moritz


 

karte ist unterwegs ...


----------



## DarkSensation (16. Oktober 2009)

@sascha
naja stimmt aber das ist ein knochenjob...
komm echt jedentag an meine grenzen!

aber naja gewöhn mich eigentlich schnell an solche sachen^^

so hab bremsbeläge geordert. swissstop...

gestern hab ich einen transporter eingeladen mit nem haibike rahmen, nem ganuso grossen packet von sram und nem kleineren vin shimano.... was da wohl drin war???


----------



## ironhorse74 (16. Oktober 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> gestern hab ich einen transporter eingeladen mit nem haibike rahmen, nem ganuso grossen packet von sram und nem kleineren vin shimano.... was da wohl drin war???


 
mach bloß keine krummen dinger ... !!!


----------



## richtig (17. Oktober 2009)

hwie schauts denn morgen aus? geht am sonntag was?
beerfelden? heubach? 

@eisernespferd74: unter umständen würde ich auch in heubach fahren kommen! hauptsache auf'n bock - und das lieber zusammen als alleine.

an alle die nicht biken: schönes wochenende trotzdem (olly halt durch... bald haben deine durchtrainierten schenkel wieder was zwischen den beinen!)

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (17. Oktober 2009)

also auf ner kleinen runde heubach würd ich zusagen.
meinem arm gehts besser. zwar hab ich noch ne erkältung aber das ist egal^^

sag mir mal bescheid wann...


----------



## richtig (17. Oktober 2009)

hmmm. innerloop würde glaub  ich auch bei ner runde heubach mitmachen; so gegen 1300
/1400h? 

grussascha


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwann müßt Ihr mir ´mal " Heubach " zeigen. Werde sehr gerne ´mal

vorbeischauen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## freeolly (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
habe das schlechte Wetter nach Sizilien geholt! Bei euch müsste es langsam besser werden.
cheers
Olly


----------



## freeolly (17. Oktober 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Irgendwann müßt Ihr mir ´mal " Heubach " zeigen. Werde sehr gerne ´mal vorbeischauen.
> Gruß Gerd



Das machen wir! Bringt Dich bestimmt auf neue Ideen beim Streckenbau in Beerfelden.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Oktober 2009)

Piffedeckel Olly, hier goß es gerade wie aus einem Kübel geleert. 

Egal, habe eh Notdienst..........


----------



## DarkSensation (17. Oktober 2009)

ouh ja!
schildkröt in great heubach...

ok! 14 uhr hört sich gut an!
leider sind die beläge noch nicht da. 
war vorhin beim baicikl aber die hatten schon zu.
im internet auf der hp steht oktober bis 16h geöffnet.
aber am 15. okt wechseln die auf herbstzeit... grrrr!

naja ok wird eben weniger gebremst xD

mein bruder kommt auch mit. ist schon ganz heiss drauf denn er konnte noch gar nicht wirklich fahren seit er das bike hat.

gruss simon


----------



## bikestone (17. Oktober 2009)

gerd wi lang is eigentlich beerfelle noch uff
un klappts  2010 hoffentlich dann mit lift


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Oktober 2009)

Einschließlich 24/25 diesen Monats.

Gutachten wegen des Liftbetriebes ist mittlerweile bei der Stadt,......die brauchen ewig.......


Aber wird werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (18. Oktober 2009)

... werde mit begleitung   gegen 13.00h heute in hb am pussydrop antreten ...  

cu


----------



## DarkSensation (18. Oktober 2009)

pussydrop???
sag das mal dem steffen xD

bei mir wirds nix hab was andres in der tagesplanung was wichtiger ist...
...geh auf die jagt...


----------



## gabriel weber (18. Oktober 2009)

@ gerd : guden, schön dich hier anzutreffen. bis heute wusste ich nicht, dass es einen extra fred für die odenwaldregion gibt - sau gut ... !!!


Hilfe ! downhiller/freerider aus steinau/fischbachtal sucht anschluss !!!

bin im juli/august (aus michelstadt) hierher zu meiner freundin gezogen und vereinsame solangsam ein wenig sehr, weil ich keine sau habe mit der ich peeezen gehen kann . 
falls ihr mir erlauben würdet mal nach heubach mitzukommen würde ich mich definitiv sehr freuen.

ich kenn das problem mit secret-spots. falls ihr also erst ma n bierchen trinken gehen wollt, um mich kennen zu lernen bevor ihr mich an euer "heiligstes"  lasst, hätte ich vollstes verständnis.

es könnte sogar sein, dass man sich aus beerfelden kennt !!! ich fahr einen giftig grünen alutech pudel mit roten felgen und weißer 888 und hab nen weißen helm mit bundischen (grünen, blauen und schwarzen sternen) helm auf meinem haupte...

nun ja, das sollte erst mal reichen, soll ja kein roman werden...

schreibt mal (hier oder PN),

gabriel


----------



## DarkSensation (18. Oktober 2009)

haha sau gut!
wohne auch zz in reinheim!
ist ja um die ecke!

könne ja mal frankenstein unsicher machen!

das recht für heubach hab ich leider nicht da entscheiden richtig und freeolly...

aber dein bike kenn ich!


----------



## gabriel weber (18. Oktober 2009)

guuden ! 

wo issn zz ?


----------



## gabriel weber (18. Oktober 2009)

ach zur zeit - hab grad aufm schlauch gestanden 

auf jeden fall gerne - nur muss ich mein rad erst ma wieder fit bekommen. n bekannter dreht mir zz neue dämpferbuxen..., ich hoff dass ich die bald bekommen werd. 

hier in steinau ist das gelände sooooooo geil - ich will unbedingt ne strecke zimmern mit drops und kickern und .... wärst du interessiert ?

kannst mir ja mal ne PN mit deiner nummer schicken. würd mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Oktober 2009)

Also für den Gabriel leg ich meine Hand ins Feuer, der Kerle is sauber..........


----------



## gabriel weber (18. Oktober 2009)

gerda  ... wie geil !

danke für dein vertrauen, wenn die anderen jetzt auch noch ihr vertrauen in mich setzen können wie ja bald ma zusammen peeezen gehen ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Oktober 2009)

...........wehe Du sachst noch einmal gerda, dann sach ich.......

na Du weißt schon.


----------



## gabriel weber (18. Oktober 2009)

... ja ich weiß  bitte um vergebung, aber die versuchung war zu groß ...


----------



## gabriel weber (18. Oktober 2009)

so, bin dann mal raus und morgen wieder da um eventuell n bissel zu babbeln. 

bin mal gespannt euch kennen zu lernen.

endlich mal jemanden gefunden mit dem/denen man fahrn kann - freu !!! 

gruß,

gabriel


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. Oktober 2009)

Servus Jungs,
wer hat am Donnerstag (22.10.2009) Zeit ?

Bin ab ca. 15.30h in Hb am Start ...

cu


----------



## gabriel weber (20. Oktober 2009)

hab ne mail von richtig bekommen und ihm schon gesagt, dass ich mich morgen nochmal melde um fest zuzusagen. jedoch kann ich zur zeit nicht fahren, da meine dämpferbuchsen noch nicht fertig sind und zudem heute mein neuer rahmen gekommen ist, den ich dann erst mal aufbauen werde (wahrscheinlich am we).

jedoch könnte ich mir erstmal die strecke anschauen/einprägen und evtl., wenn ihr lust habt n paar bilder knipsn... 

gruß,

gabriel


----------



## innerloop (20. Oktober 2009)

schade, bei mir wird das am donnersag nix. ich komme erst so spät aus uni nach hause.

wie siehts bei euch am freitag aus?

gruß moritz


----------



## DarkSensation (20. Oktober 2009)

nöööööööein ich muss arbeiten!!!

bei dem wetter... 
ich wach auf, und muss bei dem wetter um 14 uhr arbeiten bis es wieder dunkel und kalt ist. zum kotzen!!!
jetz gehts aber erstmal duschen und zum megges frühstücken... hab verpennt xD

...ride on!!!


----------



## DarkSensation (20. Oktober 2009)

...jaja gabriel...

zuerst einen auf biker machen, dann die fotos als beweis dem förster verkauft xD

haha 
...scherz  =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (20. Oktober 2009)

innerloop schrieb:


> schade, bei mir wird das am donnersag nix. ich komme erst so spät aus uni nach hause.
> 
> wie siehts bei euch am freitag aus?
> 
> gruß moritz


 

fr. keine zeit evtl. sa. oder so.  - erst mal chefin fragen ...

@ all
nicht vergesse am sa. wird die uhr umgestellt ...
ist dann unter der woche recht schnell dunkel !!! (evtl. nightride)

falls jemand urlaub hat oder mal einen freien tag hat und will biken
- bescheid sagen vll. klapp es bei einigen !

ansonsten weekend - würde auch mal nach bf fahren
auch ohne shuttelservice ... "wer sein fahrrad liebt der schiebt" 

cu


----------



## gabriel weber (20. Oktober 2009)

ich bekomm eventuell am we in beerfelden meine dämpferbuchsen... bin also wohl oder übel oben - wies mitm fahren ausschaut weiß ich halt noch nicht, jenachdem wann meine teile ankommen.

naja meld mich nochmal


----------



## richtig (20. Oktober 2009)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ansonsten weekend - würde auch mal nach bf fahren
> auch ohne shuttelservice ... "wer sein fahrrad liebt der schiebt"



Donnerstag steht!
Freitag-Dienstag geht bei mir nichts.

Für Beerfelden ohne Shuttle hab ich definitiv wieder die geeigneten Waden 

Grussascha


----------



## gabriel weber (20. Oktober 2009)

hi,

@ richtig : wir könnten uns aber trotzdem hinbemühen und die zeit mit fotos oder anderweitiger (mentaler) unterstützung rumbringen - wie gesagt : ich bin wohl eh oben um die dämpferbuchsen abzuholen und mich mit den leuten zu treffen...

also ich kann kommen ! ihr trefft euch um 1500 an der strecke in hb oder ? ich kann leider nur bis 1630 oder 1730, da ich mir mit meiner freundin n auto teile und sie dann um 1700 oder 1800 am bahnhof in reinheim abholen muss.

schickt mir doch bitte mal ne pn mit ner wegbeschreibung (von steinau / fischbachtal aus) !

freu mich schon. bis dann.


----------



## ironhorse74 (21. Oktober 2009)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> hi,
> also ich kann kommen ! ihr trefft euch um 1500 an der strecke in hb oder ? ich kann leider nur bis 1630 oder 1730, da ich mir mit meiner freundin n auto teile und sie dann um 1700 oder 1800 am bahnhof in reinheim abholen muss.
> schickt mir doch bitte mal ne pn mit ner wegbeschreibung (von steinau / fischbachtal aus) !
> freu mich schon. bis dann.


 

*treffunkt: do. - ca. 15.30h - hb*


----------



## freeolly (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Wie sieht es bei euch eigentlich mit Nachtfahrten aus? (wird ja leider früh dunkel...)
Ich bin in den letzten Wintern auch viel im Dunkel unterwegs gewesen, macht ein riesen Spaß!
*Habe auch noch eine Hope 2-LED günstig abzugeben.* Also was sagt ihr zu meinem Vorschlag unter der Woche auch mal so ab 17:00 Uhr ins Dunkel zu fahren. Die Hole geht auch bei Nacht gut ab...
cheers
Olly


----------



## gabriel weber (21. Oktober 2009)

Leute !!! ich brauch ne wegbeschreibung (pn)


----------



## richtig (21. Oktober 2009)

Gabriel, hab ich Dir schon geschickt.
Olly, ich mach mit! Ich hole mir definitiv auch das Laserschwert! 

Grussascha


----------



## freeolly (21. Oktober 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> schon geschickt.



Doppelwopper.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (21. Oktober 2009)

Also falls noch was ist SMS oder anrufen.....


----------



## DarkSensation (22. Oktober 2009)

neee...
big mac...!
hab wieder meinen führerschein. bin also wieder mobil.
samstag werd ich in beerfelden ein letztes mal den shuttel genießen.

gruss simon


----------



## grzi (22. Oktober 2009)

freeolly schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Wie sieht es bei euch eigentlich mit Nachtfahrten aus? (wird ja leider früh dunkel...)
> Ich bin in den letzten Wintern auch viel im Dunkel unterwegs gewesen, macht ein riesen Spaß!
> *Habe auch noch eine Hope 2-LED günstig abzugeben.* Also was sagt ihr zu meinem Vorschlag unter der Woche auch mal so ab 17:00 Uhr ins Dunkel zu fahren. Die Hole geht auch bei Nacht gut ab...
> ...



Nightride  

Der Geist ist willig - könnte da durchaus 1-2mal die Woche etwas Zeit freischaufeln!
Also kurze PN an mich, dann bin ich da mit dabei, wenn auch nicht ganz so schnell! Gilt NUR bergab 

Wenn noch einer Licht braucht: Bestelle demnächst wieder meine kleinen Lichtwunder (800-1000Lm mit 2-3h Fullpower) im Taschenformat. Wenn der Dollar so bleibt liegen die bei 60EURonen.
Für jemanden der nicht ganz so heftig den Berg runter donnert hab ich hier noch nen 10W HID-Strahler abzugeben!


----------



## freeolly (22. Oktober 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> neee...
> big mac...!
> hab wieder meinen führerschein. bin also wieder mobil.
> samstag werd ich in beerfelden ein letztes mal den shuttel genießen.
> gruss simon



NEE.... Currywurst am Samstag in Beerfelden!
Ich komme auch so gegen 11 oder 12 hin.


----------



## ironhorse74 (23. Oktober 2009)

wenn es bei mir zeitlich klappt würde ich mich gerne anschließen ...
habt ihr evtl. noch einen platz frei ?


----------



## freeolly (23. Oktober 2009)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> wenn es bei mir zeitlich klappt würde ich mich gerne anschließen ...
> habt ihr evtl. noch einen platz frei ?



Sorry, bei mir ist Mel mit dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (23. Oktober 2009)

... schade, vielleicht hätte ich mich donnerstag doch aufs radel schwingen sollen. in dieburg sah es aber regenmäßig echt übel aus. bis 1400h war es echt gut, leicht dunstig, teilweise mal etwas sonne. und plötzlich gings los  auf dem 6ten stock sah ich nur ne menge laufende scheibenwischer und immer größer werdende pfützen.

naja, ich werde jetzt erstmal nach paris fliegen für 4 tage. meine lampen sind alle geladen... bin am mittwoch wieder da, ab donnerstag geht auch bikemäßig wieder was.


grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (23. Oktober 2009)

freeolly schrieb:


> NEE.... Currywurst am Samstag in Beerfelden!
> Ich komme auch so gegen 11 oder 12 hin.



stimmt aber nur mit nem weizen...

ok dann sieht man sich!

mario:
also wenn ich den hänger nutzen darf hol ich dich ab! ist ja (fast) kein umweg! und da ich so lange ohne auto war fahr ich sogar gerne ein paar meters mehr haha


----------



## freeolly (23. Oktober 2009)

simon, ich bring deinen pulli mit. frisch gewaschen und sogar gebügelt!!!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Oktober 2009)

,........bügele bloß keine Pullover Olly, das gibt wie man so schön sagt " verrissene Hosen ".............


----------



## innerloop (23. Oktober 2009)

na dann muss ich morgen wohl auch nach BF kommen. man sieht sich!!!


----------



## freeolly (23. Oktober 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ,........bügele bloß keine Pullover Olly, das gibt wie man so schön sagt " verrissene Hosen ".............



Na da hab ich Glück gehabt, den Pulli hat meine Frau gebügelt 

Habe heute eine neue LED-Lampe für Nightrides bekommen (solSBIKE 900) das Ding ist echt krass hell. Wesentlich heller als meine Lupine Passubio Hallogenlampe und heller als die Hope LED sowieso..... Für den Preis von 149.- ist das ein tolles Teil. Hoffe nur der Akku und das Ladegerät sind in Ordnung.

Freue mich auf BF!! Nur noch 1 X schlafen....


----------



## DarkSensation (24. Oktober 2009)

oh das mit dem gebügelten pulli ist mir eine ehre xD 

ok werd so gegen 11 uhr eintrudeln. will davor nochmal in zimmern vorbei wegen den belägen. habs leider bis dato noch nicht geschafft.

ok denk eh das ich verschlaf also ca 12 uhr beefelle buggelrunner xD


----------



## gabriel weber (25. Oktober 2009)

hab zwar schon n bissel rumgeschaut aber ich frag trotzdem auch hier noch nach: undzwar brauche ich eine 150mm/12mm steckachse - am liebsten als schnellspanner um die 20-30 euro ?!

wenn jemand etwas hat meldet euch doch bitte mal bei mir, danke.!

ach ja: IS DRINGEND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkSensation (25. Oktober 2009)

boah gestern war ein perfekter tag!!!

hab es gut laufen lassen und dem olly angst eingejagt xD

leider waren wir nur zu 3.!
wo waren denn die andern?!?!?


----------



## freeolly (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute!
War ja kaum einer in BF am Samstag!
Moritz, Simon,Andi, Mel und ich, ach ja
Gabriel war auch mal kurz da.
Currywurst und Bier waren auch lecker.
Hoffe das wird bald wieder besser.

Bis bald in HB.

Cheers
Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Oktober 2009)

Wir waren SO vor Ort.

SA ging leider nicht.

Bis demnächst, eventuell ´mal bei Euch.


----------



## DarkSensation (26. Oktober 2009)

heeey!

olly alles gute deiner kleinen!!!
verwöhn sie schön...

mario fragt wegen samstag.
also ich wäre mal dabei auch ohne shuttle.


----------



## freeolly (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja warum nicht mal ohne shuttle?
Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (26. Oktober 2009)

hmmm, muss ich passen.....mein v10 geht morgen auf reisen.
die gabel geht auch wieder weg.
bin mir noch nihct so sicher was jetzt wird. hab mir zwar mal nen anderen DH-Rahmen kurzerhand gekauft aber den eigentlich nur zum weiterverkauf.
bzw muss ich nochmal gucken
zum fahren eigentlich zu schade.
(nagelneuer Rotwild RDH aus 2000/2001, sehr rar, gabs nur für das team und so für den normalo nicht zu kaufen)
aber so recht find ich nix freeridiges was mir so recht gefallen will.
arthur´s rahmen ist schon interessant aber knapp 150mm FW ist mir bissi knapp.
mit meinen 96KG darfs schon etwas mehr "rahmenschonender" Federweg sein.


----------



## Arthur27 (26. Oktober 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> heeey!
> 
> olly alles gute deiner kleinen!!!
> verwöhn sie schön...




Interpretiere ich das richtig: Mel hat Geburtstag ??

Wenn dem so ist, wünsche ich ihr alles gute und Herzliche Grüße !


----------



## DarkSensation (27. Oktober 2009)

ja der nachwuchs radler xD


----------



## richtig (28. Oktober 2009)

donnerstag: bin ich dabei!
freitag: bin ich nicht dabei!
samstag: bin ich dabei!

wer kommt donnerstag mit?

polizist in paris: traumjob!!!





auf den rahmen steht übrigens "POLICE"


grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. Oktober 2009)

do. gabriel und ich - 15.00h
fr. ich + 
sa. gabriel, simon, olly, danica, ich und 

cu


----------



## richtig (28. Oktober 2009)

funzt deine kiste wieder, gabriel??? oder ohne bike?

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (28. Oktober 2009)

puh früh, mittag und nachtschicht hinter mir... 
das waren 15 stunden... mit pause und fahrt war ich 19 stunden unterwegs am stück. geschlafen bis eben (4 stunden) jetz gehts wieder weiter =)
...was man für geld alles macht...

rock´n´roooll baby hahaaa


----------



## freeolly (28. Oktober 2009)

Übernimm Dich nicht! Geld ist auch nicht alles.
Wir sehen uns Samstag.


----------



## DarkSensation (29. Oktober 2009)

doch muss mal 2-3 monate klotzen!
bin eben heimgekommen und um 4 gehts weiter...

ok wann treffen wir uns in beerfelden?
werd denk ich gegen 12 uhr eintrudeln...
...der schlaf sei mir gegönnt =)


----------



## richtig (29. Oktober 2009)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> do. gabriel und ich - 15.00h
> fr. ich +
> sa. gabriel, simon, olly, danica, ich und
> 
> cu



kommt shutteln mit sprinter oder hänger in frage?
grussascha

@simon: halt durch!!! mit burn out fährt man schneller!


----------



## ironhorse74 (29. Oktober 2009)

... im trainigslager wird geschoben ...

cu 3.00 pm at bonebreaker hb


----------



## richtig (30. Oktober 2009)

ja gestern das war doch mal ne super runde! ich bin dann noch schön im dunkeln über den steinerwald -> umstadt -> altheimer wald heimgefahren. die erste nachtfahrt dieses jahr. noch mit der sigma black led.

ich bin durch die umstädter gassen in der altstadt gefahren, auf einmal stehen 5-6 leicht verschreckte opis vor mir (ich gebs zu, die lampe war auf stufe 3 - nicht stvzo zugelassen), gucken sich an, meint der eine: "ai helmut, hos'de dänn gesäje? der hodd jo määr lischd als moi audo."



wegen morgen: ist morgen die "abschlussparty" in beerfelden? ist das kiosk oben noch offen oder müssen wir vorher nochmal einkaufen gehen? 

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Oktober 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> ich bin durch die umstädter gassen in der altstadt gefahren, auf einmal stehen 5-6 leicht verschreckte opis vor mir (ich gebs zu, die lampe war auf stufe 3 - nicht stvzo zugelassen), gucken sich an, meint der eine: "ai helmut, hos'de dänn gesäje? der hodd jo määr lischd als moi audo."
> 
> 
> 
> grussascha




das kann ich mir vorstellen. die sigma´s machen schon mächtige erleuchtungen

leute ich brauch ne neue kurbel! wer hat was und wills loswerden??


----------



## richtig (30. Oktober 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> das kann ich mir vorstellen. die sigma´s machen schon mächtige erleuchtungen
> 
> leute ich brauch ne neue kurbel! wer hat was und wills loswerden??



Mooooo-ment: erstmal bitte ein paar Infos zu Deinem neuen Projekt 

Grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Oktober 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Mooooo-ment: erstmal bitte ein paar Infos zu Deinem neuen Projekt
> 
> Grussascha




mosche kommt mein rahmen ja erst.

Es handelt sich um einen Rotwild RDH den es offiziell nie im verkauf gegeben hat. den gabs einzig und allein für teamfahrer.

er ist aber mit dem RDS02 (dem bild hier unten), also der dual-schleuder baugleich:




......dann schauen wir erstmal ob er zum aufbauen zu schade ist, weil nagelneu (halt älteres bj), und ich ihn leider wieder verkümmeln muss, oder ob ich ihn letzten endes doch behalte.
ist quasi ne wertanlage und auch wieder kein freerider.
naja mal gucken....hab doch immer nur förtz im kopf 



gruß dennis


----------



## richtig (30. Oktober 2009)

und bis wann hast du den dann fertig? was kommt alles dran? wenn du ne singlecrown dran baust und ansonsten "etwas" vorsichtiger mit dem gewicht der anbauteile umgehst könntest du das rdh auf rund 18 kilo bringen - und dann wird getourt.

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Oktober 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> und bis wann hast du den dann fertig? was kommt alles dran? wenn du ne singlecrown dran baust und ansonsten "etwas" vorsichtiger mit dem gewicht der anbauteile umgehst könntest du das rdh auf rund 18 kilo bringen - und dann wird getourt.
> 
> grussascha



ja da bin ich noch am überlegen mit der gabel. also vor nächstem frühjahr glaub ich nicht dass es fertig wird. bracueh ein neus schlafzimmer(Spielwiese) und da geht das ersparte erstmal dahin.
hätte halt gerne 2ritzel vorne. geht halt da jetzt nicht. er ist übrigens doch schon gekommen. hab grad mal geguckt, sehr leicht an und für sich. luftdämpfer dran, singlecrown und servus!
hat nur ein ganz komisches nabenmass............muss mal mit rotwild telen.

also dran kommt code 5 wie gehabt, evtl sram x9 schaltwrek und trigger. deemax v+h gelb. naja tretkurbel schauen wir mal aber auf jeden ne schwarze.den schwarzen lenker wieder. gabel wie gesagt keine ahnung.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Oktober 2009)

hab mich entschieden!
der wird behalten!
ganz großes kino mit so nem oldschool DH´ler


----------



## richtig (30. Oktober 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ganz großes kino mit so nem oldschool DH´ler



ganz großes "biken" fänd ich besser... ehrlichgesagt.

schöner rahmen! welche ebl hat der dämpfer? 

grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. Oktober 2009)

@ all
komm gerade aus hb - war super mit seb und gabriel ...

@ sascha
kiosk ist morgen in bf zu - müssen feldbesteck und trinkbeutel mitnehmen ...
termin für abschlußparty ist verschoben ...

@ dennis
gib gas und schraub deinen feuerstuhl zusammen wir brauchen begleitschutz ...

cu tomorrow in bf


----------



## richtig (30. Oktober 2009)

morgen das wird mal wieder ein spass 
ich freu mich!

wer kommt wann?

grussascha


----------



## bikestone (30. Oktober 2009)

bf ist doch zu oder lieg ich da falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Oktober 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> ganz großes "biken" fänd ich besser... ehrlichgesagt.
> 
> schöner rahmen! welche ebl hat der dämpfer?
> 
> grussascha




Eb ist 200-222mm dann hat er bei 222mm-70mm hub, 203mm federweg.
hast noch einen???



@Ironhorse74:    ich versuch mein bestes!



hier mal ein foto von meinem rahmen jetzt. sieht wie gesagt genau so aus wie das RDS02.


----------



## DarkSensation (31. Oktober 2009)

@ All
also morgen bin ich ca 11 uhr da.
muss davor noch etwas schrauben...
war heute einkaufen und hab etwas geld im baisikl gelassen *sabber*

@ dr. double-u
lewwerworscht ist erforscht...
jetz entjungfer mal schön deinen chopper und mach disch uffen wesch nach berfelle!!!

cu tomorrow!


----------



## ironhorse74 (31. Oktober 2009)

@ all
hab noch einen platz frei ... wer will kann in höchst oder so zusteigen !

einfach anrufen ....

cu at 11.00h in bf


----------



## ironhorse74 (1. November 2009)

... hat gestern wieder super spaß gemacht - auch ohne shuttle !!!

sind ne super truppe     

cu


----------



## DarkSensation (1. November 2009)

hey mario...
wir sind die besten!!!


bestellt: scott radical gloves; 5.10 sam hill; fox jersey
morgen früh bring ich meinen bock nach gross-zimmern und lass ihn mal checken, mit weissen leitungen ausstatten und den zug reparieren.
...jetzt kommt es endlich mal ins rollen! hart genug geschufftet!!!

wann waren wir das nächste mal?
donnerstag nehm ich mir frei.

gruss an alle!


----------



## gabriel weber (1. November 2009)

hab mein radl soweit fertig, brauche allerdings noch ne sattelstütze die in ein 31,4mm (innendurchmesser) sattelrohr passt. außerdem wär n dh-lenker (wenn möglich weiß, schwarz wär auch ok) von 680mm-700mm breite klasse... kann jemand aushelfen?

morgen mach ich mal noch n paar bilder vom rad (mit ner provisorischen sattelstütze)


----------



## freeolly (1. November 2009)

Hi Gabriel,
ich kann Dir folgendes anbieten:

Schwarz:
Ritchey Rizer Comp
Answer (ein recht leichter 270 Gramm)

Habe auch noch was in rot eloxiert.
Alle sind High Rizer 680 mm (zwischen 30 und 50 mm Erhöhung).

Grüße
Olly


----------



## gabriel weber (1. November 2009)

hi olli,

wanntrefft ihr euch denn mal wieder zum radln ? bzw. : ichkönnte ja evtl mal vorbeikommen und mir die dinger ansehen (und kaufen).

ne sattelstütze hast du nicht oder (fürn 31,4mm sitzrohr - innendurchmesser) ?

danke.


----------



## freeolly (1. November 2009)

Hi Gabriel,
Habe leider keine Sattelstütze.
Bin bis Dienstag noch hier, ab Mittwoch im Ausland.
Am WE werden wir sicher was unternehmen.
Grüße 
Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (1. November 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Start in die Woche. 
War ein super Samstag; hoffentlich geht der Regen schnell vorbei.

@innerloop: Schade, dass Du Samstag nicht konntest. Sonntag gings bei mir nicht. Aber wir bleiben dran, OK?

Grussascha


----------



## Rumpelstils (2. November 2009)

Gude 

ist der Bikepark in Beerfelden noch offen?

Gruß


----------



## richtig (2. November 2009)

Zaun haben sie keinen 
Ne, ist geschlossen. Optibiker meinte es würde noch ein Abschlusswochenende geben; an dem wird nochmal ein Bus zur Verfügung stehen.
Grussascha


----------



## gabriel weber (2. November 2009)

so, radl is fast so wie fertig gut  !

ich hab mir die fehlende sattelstütze und den lenker jetzt einfach bestellt, dann bekomm ich genau was ich will und gut is...!

ich denke es wird mittwoch oder evtl. donnerstag bis es fertig is (weil die teile noch geliefert werden müssen). aber we passt auf jeden!!!


----------



## richtig (2. November 2009)

sehr gut.
wird zeit, dass die woche vorbei geht.

am wochenende kommt ben übrigens mit 
hoffentlich machts wetter mit.

grussascha


----------



## innerloop (2. November 2009)

wollt ihr wieder nach BF? also samstags siehts da bei mir eher schlecht aus:

ich habe abends einen gig in wiesloch und weiß noch nicht wann wir losfahren...

wie schauts bei euch mit freitag nachmittag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (2. November 2009)

ich dachte eher an heubach.


----------



## freeolly (2. November 2009)

Yes! HB wäre mal wieder schön!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. November 2009)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> hab mein radl soweit fertig, brauche allerdings noch ne sattelstütze die in ein 31,4mm (innendurchmesser) sattelrohr passt. außerdem wär n dh-lenker (wenn möglich weiß, schwarz wär auch ok) von 680mm-700mm breite klasse... kann jemand aushelfen?
> 
> morgen mach ich mal noch n paar bilder vom rad (mit ner provisorischen sattelstütze)




ich hab noch nen weissen hussefelt lenker ungekürzt rumliegen.
meld dich einfach mal per pn oder e-mail.
gruß dennis


----------



## ironhorse74 (3. November 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> ich dachte eher an heubach.


 
ich bin am sa. in hb dabei ... steht schon eine uhrzeit fest ?

@ sascha
ist am do. etwas geplant ? - wetter sieht bis jetzt nicht so gut aus ...

cu


----------



## freeolly (3. November 2009)

Ich komme am SA so zwischen 1 und 2
Werde vorher noch die Hole runterpetzen.
Grüße 
Olly


----------



## richtig (3. November 2009)

dann lasst uns doch so treffen, dass wir zusammen die hohl runter können. mario kennt die noch nicht.

vorschlag: 
treffpunkt 1: gegen 1230h marktplatz umstadt
treffpunkt 2: gegen 1315h frankfurter straße ecke alte frankfurter straße (google earth: 49°50'8.98"N/9° 0'33.28"E)
--> dann weiter zur hohl und strecke.

grussascha


----------



## innerloop (3. November 2009)

kann mir jemand ne pn oder mail schicken mit einer beschreibung der hohl?

vllt kenn ich die ja nur unter einem anderen namen, wenn ich den trail (ist es einer?) noch nicht kenne, würde ich den auch gerne mal fahren!

gruß moritz


----------



## ironhorse74 (3. November 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> vorschlag:
> treffpunkt 2: gegen 1315h frankfurter straße ecke alte frankfurter straße (google earth: 49°50'8.98"N/9° 0'33.28"E)
> --> dann weiter zur hohl und strecke.
> 
> grussascha


 
ok ... bin am sa. 13.15h am checkpoint 

cu


----------



## Rumpelstils (3. November 2009)

Hey 

wo ist die Hohl?

Noch nie gehört...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke und Gruß


----------



## DarkSensation (3. November 2009)

kann leider nicht...
fahrrad steht beim baisikl =)

hoffentlich klappt das alles so wie ichs vorhab...
mal ne komplett-erneuerung^^

aber meld mich iwie wenns dochnoch bis samstag klappt.

was sagt ihr zu nem specialized enduro für alina?
ist leicht und hat luftfederung. kann aber auch im etwas rauheren gelände gerockt werden!

gruss simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (3. November 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> dann lasst uns doch so treffen, dass wir zusammen die hohl runter können. mario kennt die noch nicht.
> 
> vorschlag:
> treffpunkt 1: gegen 1230h marktplatz umstadt
> ...



Ich bin am dann am Marktplatz in GU
Gruß
Olly


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. November 2009)

Moin ihr Figuren der Finsternis!   (würde simon denke ich so sagen )
also männer, da ich gerade am neuaufbau bin wollte ich mich erstmal beim olly bedanken dass er mir seinen "alten" aber noch neuen dämpfer abgibt.
ein paar kleine dinge brauchts jetzt aber noch zum fertigen rad.

hat zufällig jemand ne ahnung wo ich günstig, -und ich meine verdammt günstig-, eine Fox 36 in (only) schwarz her bekomme??? kann auch gebraucht sein, muss lediglich technisch ok sein. federweg ist ja glaub ich bis heute 160mm????kein schimmer....

ja dann wäre da noch der benötigte laufradsatz mit steckachse vorne, hinten entweder (135mm einbaubreite) schnellie oder 10mm stecki.
sollte ein bisjen oldschool ausschauen wie der rahmen. deemax gelb oder silber. über alternativen würde ich auch nachdenken, solange es stilecht oldschool ist.

muss natürlich nichts übers knie gebrochen werden aber so richtung frühjahr will ich wieder startbereit sein.

gruß dennis


----------



## richtig (4. November 2009)

das billigste, was ich an 36 bei ebay/ibc/dhrangers etc. jemals gefunden habe war eine 06er für 350 euro. billiger wirst du die nicht kriegen.

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. November 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> das billigste, was ich an 36 bei ebay/ibc/dhrangers etc. jemals gefunden habe war eine 06er für 350 euro. billiger wirst du die nicht kriegen.
> 
> grussascha




das befürchte ich auch......aber so viel bezahl ich für ne totem gebraucht ja auch. eher noch mehr.
naja da muss ich wohl durch.
oder ich bleib wohl bei ner doppelbrücke.


----------



## gabriel weber (4. November 2009)

ich hab noch ne 66 rc 2006, wenns nicht 100%ig ne fox sein muss.

kann sie dir für 300 abieten - denn die is technisch noch tip top und optisch minimal gebraucht. schaftlänge ca. 200mm , federweg 170mm ! eigentlich häng ich dran aber sie steht zur zeit nur rum (ersatzgabel).

wenn interesse : melden !

gruß.


----------



## underdog01 (4. November 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> hat zufällig jemand ne ahnung wo ich günstig, -und ich meine verdammt günstig-, eine Fox 36 in (only) schwarz her bekomme??? kann auch gebraucht sein, muss lediglich technisch ok sein. federweg ist ja glaub ich bis heute 160mm????kein schimmer....
> 
> gruß dennis



FW ist bei allen 36er max. 160mm. 
(Vor langer Zeit hatten sie, glaube ich, mal 150mm. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher...)

Die "Talas" kann man bis auf 100mm runter traveln. Ist eine Luftgabel.
Dann gibt es die "Float", ist auch eine Luftgabel und die leichteste 36er
Und die "VAN" ist die Stahlfeder-Variante.

Alle drei Varianten gibt es als R und als RC2 Version.

R= Zugstufe-Einstellung only
RC2= Zugstufe und High- und Low-Speed-Druckstufen-Einstellung

Welche auch immer Du willst, sind alles super Gabeln, ich fahre derzeit 36er Talas RC2 und 36er VAN RC2 und bin super zufrieden. Wenn es eine neue sein soll, ruf da mal an und lass Dir ein Angebot machen:

http://www.sport-schindele.de/

Der macht teilweise verdammt gute Preise!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. November 2009)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> ich hab noch ne 66 rc 2006, wenns nicht 100%ig ne fox sein muss.
> 
> kann sie dir für 300 abieten - denn die is technisch noch tip top und optisch minimal gebraucht. schaftlänge ca. 200mm , federweg 170mm ! eigentlich häng ich dran aber sie steht zur zeit nur rum (ersatzgabel).
> 
> ...



naja ne marze wollt ich keine mehr eigentlich. sollte schon ne fox sein.
und falls ne marze dann nur wieder ne 888.







underdog01 schrieb:


> FW ist bei allen 36er max. 160mm.
> (Vor langer Zeit hatten sie, glaube ich, mal 150mm. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher...)
> 
> Die "Talas" kann man bis auf 100mm runter traveln. Ist eine Luftgabel.
> ...




danke schonmal für den tip!
muss nicht unbedingt neu sein aber dank deiner beschreibung weiss ich jetzt um welche varianten es sich handelt.


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. November 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> treffpunkt 1: gegen 1230h marktplatz umstadt
> treffpunkt 2: gegen 1315h frankfurter straße ecke alte frankfurter straße (google earth: 49°50'8.98"N/9° 0'33.28"E)
> --> dann weiter zur hohl und strecke.


 
steht der termin noch oder fällt unsere tour heute ins wasser ?

cu


----------



## gabriel weber (7. November 2009)

ich wär dabei, allerdings würde ich direkt nach hb kommen.

ich glaub der sascha hat gemeint, dass ihr eventuell auch basteln wollt... ?

sagt einfach mal bescheid ob basteln oder radln. 

ach ja : MEIN BIKE STEHT (und rollt sogar)  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (7. November 2009)

Ich raffe mich gerade auf.
Werde so gegen 1330 an der Strecke sein.


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. November 2009)

ok ... komme auch direkt nach hb


----------



## freeolly (7. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Habe heute mal etwas Laub entfernt, war etwas rutschig aber wir hatten trotzdem Spaß.
Ben und Moritz waren auch da. Der Rest liegt wohl *hoffentlich nicht *mit Schweinegrippe flach!!!!

Bis bald
Olly


----------



## grzi (8. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe eine Bitte an euch:

Einem Freund von mir ist sein Liebhaberstück abhanden gekommen - kurz ein dreister Langfinger hat zugeschlagen ! 
Da das gute Stück aber sehr auffällig ist (Merida O.Nine), sollte es leicht zu finden sein , deshalb bitte ich euch haltet die Augen offen und helft das Bike und den Langfinger zu finden!

Holt soviel Leutz wie möglich ins Boot - ruhig über die Landesgrenzen hinaus...

Infos & Bilder:
http://pure-computer.de/Diebstahl_ONine.htm

Gruß
GRZI

PS: Ist die Woche ein Nightride angesagt? Da ich die Woche im Lande bin, kann ich mich mit dran hängen...


----------



## Sird77 (8. November 2009)

Wo ist das denn geklaut worden ???

Ich habe in Höchst letzte Woche einen recht jungen südländisch aussehenden Mitbürger auf einem schwarzen Merida gesehen. UND JA ICH WEIß wie das grade klingt!
Dachte noch bei mir , hui, schick, aber was will der mit so nem Rad.
Aber ob es dieses Rad ist kann ich natürlich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, denn so genau hab ich dann auch nicht drauf geachtet!
Aber wenn ich das nu lese, frag ich mich wie häufig schwarze Meridas im ODW sind?

Hoffe dein Kolllege bekommt sein "Schätzchen" wieder.


----------



## grzi (8. November 2009)

Hi Sird,
das Ding ist in *Bieberau* abhanden gekommen - und danke für den Hinweis!
Bin nämlich der Meinung, das der Kerl nicht arg clever war - ein UNIKUM reißt man sich nicht unerlaubt unter den Nagel...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (8. November 2009)

...schalchten?

sauerei!!! es gibt immernoch leute die sich sowas trauen...
wo ist das denn passiert???


----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. November 2009)

grzi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Habe eine Bitte an euch:
> 
> ...




so ein scheiss.....ich halte die augen offen.


----------



## innerloop (8. November 2009)

sag mal wie ist das bike abhanden gekommen? aus dem schuppen geklaut?

ich frag mich jetzt wie sich sicher ich meine bikes abschließen muss....


PANIK....


----------



## ironhorse74 (9. November 2009)

innerloop schrieb:


> sag mal wie ist das bike abhanden gekommen? aus dem schuppen geklaut?
> 
> ich frag mich jetzt wie sich sicher ich meine bikes abschließen muss....
> 
> ...


 
@
innerloop - schließ dein uncle jimbo gut ab - sonst hat es vll. demnächst uncle bimbo ... 

@
grzi - das gebiet um die burg wird durchforstet ...

cu


----------



## gabriel weber (9. November 2009)

Ich hab meine Augen überall...


----------



## DarkSensation (9. November 2009)

****
mein bike ist auch weg!!!
die geben mir es einfach nicht mehr zurück...
konnte schon ein ganzes we nicht fahren.

hoffentlich wird das was vor freitag.
...die jungs aus zimmern...


----------



## grzi (9. November 2009)

innerloop schrieb:


> sag mal wie ist das bike abhanden gekommen? aus dem schuppen geklaut?
> 
> ich frag mich jetzt wie sich sicher ich meine bikes abschließen muss....
> 
> ...



GERadE neu reingekommen:
http://www.konsumo.de/inc/news/news_pdf.cfm?aIdNews=1400

Wie? Etwas übereilt aus dem Laden mitgenommen und vom Bezahlen nix gehalten!
Am besten nie das Bike alleine lassen


----------



## innerloop (9. November 2009)

ich werde dann wohl die clustermethode verwenden und mehrere räder zusammenschließen!!!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (9. November 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ****
> mein bike ist auch weg!!!
> die geben mir es einfach nicht mehr zurück...
> konnte schon ein ganzes we nicht fahren.
> ...




ich hab mein rad noch und wohn auch in zimmern 
dess hodd dodemidd gornix zu dou


----------



## richtig (9. November 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ich hab mein rad noch und wohn auch in zimmern
> dess hodd dodemidd gornix zu dou



... dein rad ist einfach zu schwer zum klauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (10. November 2009)

... wollte mi. oder do. nach hb touren - noch jemand am spot ?

sa. bf oder hb - wer hat lust ?

cu


----------



## DarkSensation (10. November 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> ... dein rad ist einfach zu schwer zum klauen!



sascha... net so bös =)

ne die neuen leitungen sind immer noch nicht da.
dann wird ja vllt schon die gabel montiert und der dämpfer gewechselt...
mal schauen wies aussieht.

alina hat sich ein flatline gekauft. 
...hals und beinbruch =)


----------



## gabriel weber (10. November 2009)

> ... wollte mi. oder do. nach hb touren - noch jemand am spot ?
> 
> sa. bf oder hb - wer hat lust ?
> 
> cu



kommt bei mir einfach nur aufs wetter an... ich hab keinen bock einmal aufm bike gehockt zu haben und gleich nen schnubbm zu ham.

sa bin ich wohl in beerfelden.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. November 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> ... dein rad ist einfach zu schwer zum klauen!




na sauber so hätte ich nicht von dir gedacht

aber bist ja nur neidisch weil ich den geileren ferrari hab 

hab zwar kein pferd im emblem aber dafür einen hirsch. jaha genau! wirst schon sehen!

wart mal ab bis der (irgendwann mal) bodenkontakt bekommt!...wenn du vestehst


----------



## richtig (11. November 2009)

Ich denke am Wochenende bin ich wieder soweit fit, dass ich aufs Rad kann. Wer will denn nach Beerfelden? Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, würde auch gerne ne Tour machen und vielleicht an die Strecke. Ihr könnt ja mal sagen wozu ihr tendiert.

Grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (11. November 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Ich denke am Wochenende bin ich wieder soweit fit, dass ich aufs Rad kann. Wer will denn nach Beerfelden? Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, würde auch gerne ne Tour machen und vielleicht an die Strecke. Ihr könnt ja mal sagen wozu ihr tendiert.
> 
> Grussascha


 
Beerfelden 

Sebastian u. Gabriel wollen auch hin ....


----------



## DarkSensation (11. November 2009)

hab immernoch kein fahrrad....
die geben sich gar keine mühe!!!


----------



## richtig (11. November 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> hab immernoch kein fahrrad....
> die geben sich gar keine mühe!!!



so kleinkram macht man ja auch selber. hättest du was gesagt, dann wäre das an einem nachmittag erledigt gewesen.

grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (11. November 2009)

naja die neuen leitungen der bremse usw müssen schon vom fachmann gemacht werden.
genau wie der komplett-check... tretlager hat ne macke und vorne hinten 8ter...

dann halt die gabel und dämpfer. 
mal sehen die leitungen sind noch nicht da^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. November 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> naja die neuen leitungen der bremse usw müssen schon vom fachmann gemacht werden.
> genau wie der komplett-check... tretlager hat ne macke und vorne hinten 8ter...
> 
> dann halt die gabel und dämpfer.
> mal sehen die leitungen sind noch nicht da^^



warum muss das ein fachmann machen??? bremse entlüften ist doch kein akt. hab ich an meinem moped auch gemacht und hab mich trotzdem getraut mit 295 übern asphalt zu prügeln.
musst nur wissen wie´s geht. und da gibts sogar für newbie´s sehr geile präzise anleitungen im web.

das tretlager kannst auch selbst machen. zentrieren der felge lass ich noch angehen in der werkstatt , gabelservice auch aber den rest macht man(n) alleine

brauchst lediglich das werkzeug und das macht sich schnell bezahlt.

gruß dennis


----------



## richtig (11. November 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> naja die neuen leitungen der bremse usw müssen schon vom fachmann gemacht werden.
> genau wie der komplett-check... tretlager hat ne macke und vorne hinten 8ter...



ich zeig dir mal den *neuen reset steuersatz* in meinem *neuen rahmen*... zum thema fachmann. das ist das *allerletzte*. das ist das einzige, dass ich nicht machen kann, weil ich das passende werkzeug nicht habe und dann sowas 






ansonsten mach ich seit ich rad fahre alles selber und hab noch kein rad gesehen, dass weniger klappert und besser in schuss ist.

donnerstag: ich muss unbedingt morgen raus; lampe testen und vorher bisschen heubach fahren. kommt jemand mit?

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. November 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> ich zeig dir mal den *neuen reset steuersatz* in meinem *neuen rahmen*... zum thema fachmann. das ist das *allerletzte*. das ist das einzige, dass ich nicht machen kann, weil ich das passende werkzeug nicht habe und dann sowas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hättest du was gesagt...hab ein selbst gebautes presswerkzeug. funzt super! hab schon 5 steuerlager ohne schäden eingepresst.


----------



## DarkSensation (11. November 2009)

mir wurst...
wenn ich einmal im jahr ein werkzeug brauch oder gleich 50â¬ fÃ¼rn shop bezahl... bleibt sich egal^^


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. November 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> mir wurst...
> wenn ich einmal im jahr ein werkzeug brauch oder gleich 50 fürn shop bezahl... bleibt sich egal^^



es wird aber nicht mal einmal im jahr bleiben.........glaub mir


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. November 2009)

@ all
bitte vergesst nicht vor lauter schrauberrei und facelifting an euren bikes das wir biken wollen ...

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. November 2009)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ all
> bitte vergesst nicht vor lauter schrauberrei und facelifting an euren bikes das wir biken wollen ...
> 
> cu


 

brauch erstmal alle teile


----------



## DarkSensation (12. November 2009)

und ich mein baby...
ich fahr heut mal vorbei und guck wie weit die sind...


----------



## gabriel weber (12. November 2009)

gestern konnte keiner (außer mario - und der hat an seinem dingsda rumgespielt, ... , an seinem bike rumgemacht !) obwohl so "schönes" (es hat nicht geregnet) wetter war.

heute wollt ihr dann aufeinmal alle fahrn und ich hab wieder mal kein auto - naja noch nicht.. mal sehen ich würde mich telefonisch melden wenns doch noch rechtzeitig funzt.

grüße an euch alle. werdet gesund, bleibt es und / oder kricht eure dinger in den griff..., ihr wisst schon ...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. November 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> und ich mein baby...
> ich fahr heut mal vorbei und guck wie weit die sind...



ich glaub mein bike ist schneller fertig wie deins und ich hab noch nichtmal alles eingekauft dafür


----------



## DarkSensation (12. November 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ich glaub mein bike ist schneller fertig wie deins und ich hab noch nichtmal alles eingekauft dafür




eeeh net!!!
samstag ist besichtigung der gabel und spätestens dienstag hab ichs dann!
vorausgesetzt es wird nicht geflunkert in sachen lieferungsdauer wie beim nicolai vom sascha.

gibts was neues in sachen diebstahl?


----------



## innerloop (13. November 2009)

seit ihr jetzt gestern gefahren? ich habe spontan mim georg einen nightride gemacht. 

aber macht euch auf was gefasst, wenn ihr von oben an die strecke kommt, da haben die wieder den wald umgepfügt und es liegen mehrere bäume quer. aber keien angst, die strecke steht noch...

fahrt ihr jetzt am samstag nach BF oder HB?
für mich ist nur HB umsetzbar...


----------



## richtig (13. November 2009)

hi jungs,

ich werde morgen nicht mit nach beerfelden kommen sondern mit ben an der strecke sein. 
ist mir morgen zu stressig da hinter zu gurken und zu schieben. 
ich werde vorher ne kleine runde fahren. sollte noch jemand lust haben -> bescheid sagen.

grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (13. November 2009)

@ all
wer fährt denn am sa. noch nach bf und wer nach hb 

wenn ihr alle in hb seid komm ich auch !

@ sascha
wenn du am sa. ne runde drehst treffen wir uns hier ?
frankfurter straße ecke alte frankfurter straße
google earth: 49°50'8.98"N/9° 0'33.28"E

sag mir noch die uhrzeit !!!


... so und jetzt mach ich ne kleine tour richtung hb ...

cu


----------



## richtig (13. November 2009)

ja, klar. wenn du mitkommst, dann können wir uns treffen. allerdings würde ich in diesem fall den b45 parkplatz gegenüber sonnenhof vorschlagen. ist ungefähr 10-15 minuten von der kreuzung entfernt: 49°49'5.85"N/8°58'24.26"E

musst nur auf eins achten. wenn du von unten (höchster seite) hoch kommst und auf die frankfurter stößt biegst du links ab (fahrtrichtung süden). dann immer geradeaus, bis du an diesem punkt 49°49'9.15"N/8°59'30.77"E auf einen kleinen holzpavillion stößt. da musst du dann rechts abbiegen. es sieht in google nicht wirklich nach ner kreuzung aus und es sind in google auch nicht alle wege drin; daher der anhaltspunkt.

ja und dann einfach geradeaus... nur noch bergab bis zum parkplatz.
ich denke wir sind so ab 13:15h dort.


grussascha


----------



## innerloop (13. November 2009)

ich habe mim sascha schon gesprochen und habe ne netter tour geplant, aber die  beginnt auf dem hering am indianerspielplatz...

der sascha kommt vorher zu mir nach zipfen.

@mario: du kannst auch mit der vias von höchst bis wiebelsbach fahren. von da sinds nur noch 2 km bis zipfen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (13. November 2009)

hb gebiet ist morgen nicht befahrbar - den weg zum parkplatz sonnenhof kenne ich ...

... plan b siehe mail ...

cu


----------



## innerloop (14. November 2009)

wann bist du morgen bei mir sascha? so um 12? du kannst auch gerne mit deinem auto kommen; das kannst du  hier problemlos hinstellen... meld dich nochmal, auch gerne über handy.
gruß moritz


----------



## freeolly (14. November 2009)

Hi Moritz,
falls mich die Erkältung nicht doch noch erwischt, treffe ich Sascha so gegen 1145 in Semd und dann fahren wir zu Dir.
Und S geht erst ab Mai 2010, 1st in first out...
CU
Olly


----------



## DarkSensation (14. November 2009)

yes bike ist da!!!

morgen frankenstein.
noch jemand lust und zeit?


----------



## innerloop (15. November 2009)

war ne coole tour gestern und ich bin sau fertig! aber es hat sich gelohnt!

@darksensation: ich muss noch für die uni schaffen, also bei mir wirds nix mit frankenstein. aber ich würde auch gerne mal da hin fahren.


----------



## ironhorse74 (19. November 2009)

geiles wetter - bin heute im wald mich etwas austoben ...

@ steffen
morgen fr. 13.00 h treffpunkt:
frankfurter straße ecke alte frankfurter straße
(google earth: 49°50'8.98"N/9° 0'33.28"E)
vll. kommt noch jemand mit ?

@ all
sa. bf ab 11.00h

cu


----------



## innerloop (19. November 2009)

sag mal was schaffst du denn, dass du schon um 13 uhr zeit hast, biken zu gehen...

ich gammel da noch in der uni rum...

heute war auch so schönes wetter und ich sitzt den ganzen tag in irgend welchen räumen


----------



## Arthur27 (19. November 2009)

Hartz 4 und der Tag gehört dir


----------



## freeolly (19. November 2009)

Peter Hartz (noch nicht einmal Abi)
Da weiß man, was man hat!
Trotzdem hat er es weit gebracht.
Aber tief gefallen ist er auch.

Leute! Freue mich auf Sa in Bf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (20. November 2009)

Ich habbe auch kain Abbi, stöhrt mich abher niecht !


----------



## richtig (20. November 2009)

hey arthur  wie stehts? hast du nicht bock mitzukommen? bis du dein rocky eigentlich los geworden?

grussascha


----------



## Arthur27 (20. November 2009)

Moin Sascha,

klappt zeitlich leider wieder nicht 

Das Switch steht noch bei mir, hab es ja noch nicht im "goßen Stil" auf dem Markt angeboten


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. November 2009)

@ sascha
habs gefunden, steffen war auch dabei ... kommen gerade von der hole danach strecke hb - geil !

cu tomorrow in bf


----------



## richtig (20. November 2009)

kanntest du den trail schon? schick das ding, oder?
grussascha


----------



## innerloop (20. November 2009)

was wie wo neuer trail? wo ist der? klärt mich auf!

bis morgen gruß moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (22. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

war echt klasse gestern. Müssen wir öfter mit so einem netten Ausklang machen.
Herzlichen Dank an den Spender!!!

cheers

Olly


----------



## Eyecatcher (22. November 2009)

Ja ich fands auch richtig gut, hoffendlich müssen wir das nächste mal nicht schon wieder so früh weg...
Hab auch nen paar Fotos gemacht, die ich dann demnächst online stellen werde!

Cheers!
Stephie


----------



## BenJay (22. November 2009)

Ein Eintrag, oh Wunder!

Ich fands auch klasse, Samstag 13.30 Heubach?


----------



## DarkSensation (22. November 2009)

okokok... moooooment!

das mit bänjäy war ja durch gerd geklärt... =)
aber wer ist denn die stephi...???
bleibt nur mo´s freundin...


fands echt auch sehr geil!
mal wieder alle zusammen.


----------



## DarkSensation (22. November 2009)

@gabriel...

die hose passt leider nicht. ich bring sie dir wieder mit unter der woche.


----------



## ironhorse74 (23. November 2009)

@ all
danke nochmal an alle ... war ein super tag 

cu sa. in hb


----------



## DarkSensation (23. November 2009)

heute nacht wurden 6 autos hier in der strasse demoliert...
meins natürlich auch. das komplette dach ist eingedrückt!

dolche ***********!!!


----------



## Arthur27 (23. November 2009)

Tolle Wurst ...

Gibt echt einen Haufen Wichser auf dieser Welt. Meine Karre wurde letztes Jahr mit einem Schlüssel zerkratzt und vor ein paar Tagen wurde die Dachantenne geklaut


----------



## gabriel weber (23. November 2009)

KRIEG


----------



## gabriel weber (23. November 2009)

@ simon: meld dich morgen nachmittag (ab 3) ma bei mir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (24. November 2009)

hi jungs, danke für die ganzen sms und mails. schulter wird schnell besser, ein rippengelenk hats noch angeknackst - nachts ist das die hölle, muss man aber aussitzen, kann man nix machen. hab jetzt 6 mal krankengymnastik und werde samstag vielleicht mal locker in heubach vorbeiradeln; vorausgesetzt ich krieg den ferrari wieder fit.

mich hat das echt geärgert mit samstag!!! so ein geiles wetter, der lift lief, alle waren da, party am start - schrottkram.

schöne woche noch
grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. November 2009)

BenJay schrieb:


> Samstag 13.30 Heubach?


 
... wenn das wetter paßt, bin ich dabei !

cu


----------



## DarkSensation (25. November 2009)

boa heute ist es ja traumhaft!!!!


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. November 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> boa heute ist es ja traumhaft!!!!


 
stimmt ... und ich war mal wieder allein im wald 
komm gerade vom Burgtrail ...
cu


----------



## richtig (25. November 2009)




----------



## gabriel weber (25. November 2009)

gute bessereung nun auch noch von meiner wenigkeit. ich hab das gar nicht mitbekommen am samstag... krass. was machst du auch für dinger... ?!

gruß,

gabriel


----------



## innerloop (25. November 2009)

ich bin am samstag nicht da, ich habe bigband probe...

viel spaß!


----------



## DarkSensation (26. November 2009)

sry mario...
durch die ganze arbeit komm ich unter der woche zu nix.
bin froh wenn ich am tag mal 2 stunden schlafen kann.
aber am we bin ich wieder dabei!

@gabriel:
können wir uns am samstag treffen?
wär für mich das einfachste...
ich kann dir die hose gern zu dir bringen. oder wir gehn gleich ne runde riden...


----------



## ironhorse74 (26. November 2009)

@ all
Sa. 13.30h Hb ... - bei Regen wird gebaut !!!
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel weber (26. November 2009)

bin das ganze we in bf bauen / strecke freiräumen und klar schiff machen.

wünsch euch aber viel spaß in hb.

@ simon: kannst du mir die hose am sonntag abend oder nächste woche unter der woche mal vorbeibringen - naja oder halt nächstes we.


----------



## ironhorse74 (26. November 2009)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> bin das ganze we in bf bauen / strecke freiräumen und klar schiff machen.


 
dachte am 5. u. 6.12. wird freigeräumt - oder an beiden we
cu


----------



## freeolly (26. November 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

bin Samstag gegen 1400 in HB.

cu
Olly


----------



## DarkSensation (26. November 2009)

denk samstag werd ich auch zeit haben...

meine schuhe sind immernoch nicht da. gingen wegen nem material fehler zurück zu 5/10


----------



## gabriel weber (27. November 2009)

hi,

sorry mario hab mich vertan. du hast natürlich recht - räumungstermin ist nächstes we, nicht dieses. ich hoffe das wetter ist diesess we gut genug zum radln - wobei ich fast mehr lust auf buddln hätte , da muss man nicht den ganzen kram ein und aus laden und hin und her kutschieren.

bin also dabei : auch wenns regnet - ihr wolltet in dem fall sowieso bauen oder ?!

@ mario: kannst du dich ma bei mir aufm mobiltelefon melden (anruf / sms), wenn ihr buddelt oder radelt - nur dass ich bescheid weiß.


----------



## gabriel weber (27. November 2009)

@ simon kannst du morgen dann die hose mitbringen, bitte !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. November 2009)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> @ simon kannst du morgen dann die hose mitbringen, bitte !!!




kannst von mir auch paar getragene höschen haben


----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. November 2009)

*Moin Männer!!!!!!!!
*
ich wollte euch nun gerne mal meinen wilden Hirschen vorstellen 

es handelt sich um einen RDH04 CD von 2000-01 in nagelneuem zustand!!


folgende teile sind montiert:

boxxer 2002 (wollte was aus der zeit ), raceface evolve dh-tretkurbel, innenlager in gold, sattelklemme hope gold, fsa pig dh pro steuersatz,
hussefelt dh-lenker, spank timer vorbau gold, syncros menthal steel pedale, sixpack fingertrix griffe in weiss mit goldener klemmung,
raceface bashguard, e13 kefü weiss.
die sattelstange ist nur obligatorisch und wird noch gegen eine schwarze ersetzt.

folgende teile kommen noch dran:

avid code 5, RS monarch 4.2 luftdämpfer,
laufrad-technisch cmp gold naben mit mtx39 in weiss oder schwarz. muss mir das aber nochmal genau überlegen 

so, der stand der dinge nun auf foto. hab eben gerade feierabend an der mühle gemacht.


----------



## strikemike (27. November 2009)

Hi Jungs,

habe hier etwas mitgelesen. Ich bin aus Mannheim nach Darmstadt gezogen und suche noch nach Strecken und neuen Leuten. Macht ihr morgen (Samstag) was? Wäre für ne lockere Runde oder Trails richten immer zu haben. Habe auch ne Profifotoausrüstung falls man mal Bilder machen möchte.

Bin nach einer längeren Pause noch etwas unfit was größere Touren angeht und muss mich auch erst an das Rocky gewöhnen.

Hier mein aktuelles Baby:







@ Dr.Workshop:

Cooler Hirsch! 


Grüße
Mike


----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. November 2009)

strikemike schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> habe hier etwas mitgelesen. Ich bin aus Mannheim nach Darmstadt gezogen und suche noch nach Strecken und neuen Leuten. Macht ihr morgen (Samstag) was? Wäre für ne lockere Runde oder Trails richten immer zu haben. Habe auch ne Profifotoausrüstung falls man mal Bilder machen möchte.
> 
> ...



willkommen im club!

lässt sich bestimmt mit den anderen jungs zusammen arrangieren.
ist ein ganz witziger haufen.

....kannst du denn deine profi-fotoausrüstung auch wie ein profi bedienen??
dann ist das natürlich auch ein gern gesehene option.

gruß dennis


----------



## gabriel weber (27. November 2009)

hi,

hab mir neue sachen bestellt für das neue bike (duncon cane corso). - kleine liste :

(1) Funn Stems - MTB RSX Direct Mount Stem 45/50mm 30 Deg White 31.8mm - Boxxer
(1) Da Bomb Chain Guides Recoil DJ Chain Guide Black ISCG & Std BB 32-38t
(1) NC-17 Cranksets - MTB Freeride Pro ISIS Crankset 4-Bolt - 170mm Black ISIS
(1) SRAM Cassettes - MTB PG950 Cassette 9sp 11-28
(1) SRAM Derailleurs - MTB Rear X.7 Rear Derailleur 9sp 2010 Short Cage - Black
(1) SRAM Chains PC951 Chain 9sp Each
(1) SRAM Gear Shifters - MTB X.7 Trigger Shifter 9sp 2006 F&R Pair
(1) Avid Brakes Disc Code - White 2009 Rear 203mm - IS Mount
(1) Avid Brakes Disc Code - White 2009 Front 160mm - IS Mount (wird gegen die momentan verbaute 203mm scheibe getauscht, die 160er kommt vorne an den pudel "werd ihn wieder als zweitrad aufbauen")
(1) Tioga Tyres - MTB 26" Factory DH Pro Fat 66 26 x 2.1 Wire Rear Slow Rebound
(1) Tioga Tyres - MTB 26" Factory DH 26 x 2.3 Wire Rear
(1) Blackspire Chainrings - MTB Nuvi Chainrings 4-Bolt 38t
(1) NC-17 Handlebars Riser DH Big Dirt 31.8 Riser Bar Black 710mm 5/9 Deg 1.5" Rise- FLOOD
(1) RaceFace Bottom Brackets ISIS SRX 68/73-108mm
(2) Kenda Tubes Heavy Duty Tube 26 x 2.4-2.75 Schrader 40mm - 2.25mm

kommt wohl die woche an. ich werd den kram aber evtl. erst zum 6.12. aufbauen um mir selbst n "kleines" present zum niko zu schenken...

hab bei chain reaction cycles (irland) bestellt und 10% auf den bestellwert bekommen  !!!

fotos kommen dann auch, wenns fertig is... 

... so, .... bis morgen in hb- bin gegen 13-14 uhr da und bringe mobbet, rechen und schaufel mit. bitte lasst uns morgen buddeln, denn das wetter is eh ******* gemeldet: 

http://www.wetter.de/wetter/vorhers...-Umstadt/md5/fb75a1cbba17d71b339a18ec4d5a2933

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strikemike (28. November 2009)

kein problem. 

ihr müsste mir nur bescheid geben, wo genau man sich trifft.

grüße

mike



Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> willkommen im club!
> 
> lässt sich bestimmt mit den anderen jungs zusammen arrangieren.
> ist ein ganz witziger haufen.
> ...


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. November 2009)

wollte heute so ca. 13.00h in hb sein ... auch wenn es regnet
cu


----------



## strikemike (28. November 2009)

wo trefft ihr euch da immer? habe hier echt keinen plan aber das navi wirds finden. 

gibts hier eigentlich auch einen guten shop mit freeride/dh parts?

Mike


----------



## freeolly (28. November 2009)

Ich werde wohl gegen 1330 da sein.
Also hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht zu dolle regnet.
Bis gleich...


----------



## richtig (28. November 2009)

dennis, schmeiß den hässlichen sattel weg.... BIIIITTEEEEE! ICH FLEHE DICH AN.... AAAAAARG.... ICH.... KRIEGE.... KAUM.... NOCH.... LU.... UFT....

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (28. November 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> dennis, schmeiß den hässlichen sattel weg.... BIIIITTEEEEE! ICH FLEHE DICH AN.... AAAAAARG.... ICH.... KRIEGE.... KAUM.... NOCH.... LU.... UFT....
> 
> grussascha




dann brauch ich nen neuen fetten sattel in weiss und schwarz


----------



## richtig (28. November 2009)

strikemike schrieb:


> wo trefft ihr euch da immer? habe hier echt keinen plan aber das navi wirds finden.



... ich würde vorschlagen wir machen das wie immer, wenn jemand mit "einsteigen" will: ne kleine kennenlerntour mit ringelpiez und anfassen sollte, bevor wir jemanden in unser "allerheiligstes" lassen, schon drin sein.

können das gerne am wochenende mal angehen. es gibt schöne trails bei uns in der ecke. der eine müsste sowieso mal wieder entlaubt werden.

grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (28. November 2009)

war ne geile aktion heute!!!

hat echt spass gemacht. der neue trail wird super!
mir fehlt nur mal ein richtiger drop!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. November 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> ... ich würde vorschlagen wir machen das wie immer, wenn jemand mit "einsteigen" will: ne kleine kennenlerntour mit ringelpiez und anfassen sollte, bevor wir jemanden in unser "allerheiligstes" lassen, schon drin sein.
> 
> können das gerne am wochenende mal angehen. es gibt schöne trails bei uns in der ecke. der eine müsste sowieso mal wieder entlaubt werden.
> 
> grussascha





Hach, da komm isch auch mal vorbei.......


----------



## freeolly (28. November 2009)

Jo! War eine gute Aktion heute.
Nächstes WE ist bei mir am SA leider nix drin.
Werde dann mal am Sonntag ne kleine Runde drehen.

Freu mich schon auf die neuen lines.

Cheers

Olly


----------



## strikemike (28. November 2009)

kein problem, mein baby ist aktuell eh fahrunfähig. habe mir ne 2010er Marzocchi 55 TST2 Air organisiert. die muss erst mal verbaut werden.




richtig schrieb:


> ... ich würde vorschlagen wir machen das wie immer, wenn jemand mit "einsteigen" will: ne kleine kennenlerntour mit ringelpiez und anfassen sollte, bevor wir jemanden in unser "allerheiligstes" lassen, schon drin sein.
> 
> können das gerne am wochenende mal angehen. es gibt schöne trails bei uns in der ecke. der eine müsste sowieso mal wieder entlaubt werden.
> 
> grussascha


----------



## gabriel weber (29. November 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> war ne geile aktion heute!!!
> 
> hat echt spass gemacht. der neue trail wird super!
> mir fehlt nur mal ein richtiger drop!



ich würde sagen den bauen wir eher bei mir in den wäldern, denn in hb ist das so ne sache mit größeren dingern, wie ich mitbekommen hab und auch gut nachvollziehen kann .

zumal die wälder um "stoneouch"  um längen mehr zum droppen hergeben als die um hb...

würde mich um ne ähnliche aktion bei mir mit vielen leuten freuen... wie ihr mitlerweile ja zur genüge mitbekommen haben dürftet ... 

als denn...


----------



## richtig (29. November 2009)

strikemike schrieb:


> kein problem, mein baby ist aktuell eh fahrunfähig. habe mir ne 2010er Marzocchi 55 TST2 Air organisiert. die muss erst mal verbaut werden.



Wann bist'n damit fertig? Sag Bescheid, wenn Du die Gabel drin hast.
Grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. November 2009)

Mi. Hb - Wer hat Zeit ?
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (30. November 2009)

ich bin in berlin :/ hab ich vergessen am samstag. hoffe sonntag geht wieder was.
grussascha


----------



## strikemike (30. November 2009)

Schon fertig.   Muss nur noch den Gabelschaft etwas kürzen...

Jetzt hats 17,3 kg auf der Waage.



richtig schrieb:


> Wann bist'n damit fertig? Sag Bescheid, wenn Du die Gabel drin hast.
> Grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. November 2009)

strikemike schrieb:


> Schon fertig.   Muss nur noch den Gabelschaft etwas kürzen...
> 
> Jetzt hats 17,3 kg auf der Waage.



das weiss wirkt aber ganz schön krell. ist das so beabsichtigt??
mit einer schwarzen gabel und weissem decal wäre es etwas dezenter ausgefallen. trotzdem schickes bike!


wie bist du eigentlich mit der haltbarkeit des rmx zufrieden???
schonmal was gebrochen an der schwinge???
hatte vor dem rotwild auch mit jemandem in verhandlung gestanden mit einem rmx7 wade simmons von 2003. nur hab ich dann gelesen das sehr viele leute gebrochene hinterbauten hatten und hab mich dann sicherhgeitshalber anders entschieden.
fand das rmx schon immer recht geil und kultig vor allem, aber die bösen zeilen von anderen besitzern haben mich von meiner entscheidung fürs rocky weg gebracht.


----------



## strikemike (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

das RM6 macht aktuell keine Probleme. Von den Rissen hatte ich auch schon gehört & gelesen. Nach den genazen "modernen" Bikes wollte ich unbedingt noch mal einen Klassiker haben. Die alten Rockys gehen teilweise ja auch super günstig weg. Muss man eben etwas suchen, bis man eine "gutes" Bike erwischt. 

Klar waren die ersten Rockys etwas anfällig aber ich habe schon jedes Bike brechen sehen. Ich will mit dem RM6 auch nicht die DH1 runterbrügeln sondern es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen. Bei Sprüngen & Drops mache ich mir mehr Angst um meine Gesundheit als um das des RM6. Mein RM6 hat auch schon die "neuen" Schwingen des RM7, die sind etwas stabiler als die alten. Denke das Rocky ist wie ein altes MG Cabrio.  Braucht eben etwas Pflege und Zuneigung.

Was eine wirkliche Umstellung war, das Bike ist für seine 17 kg recht wendig. Dagegen war das Kona Stab wie ein Panzer. Auch muss man sich an das leichte "flexen" des Hinterbaus gewöhnen.

Für mich ist das RM6 aber das beste Bike in meiner Sammlung. Das Pornoweiss finde ich ganz cool als Kontrast zum Rest des Bikes. Gefällt mir viel besser als die schwarzen MZ's und RS's.

Grüße

Mike


----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. Dezember 2009)

strikemike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das RM6 macht aktuell keine Probleme. Von den Rissen hatte ich auch schon gehört & gelesen. Nach den genazen "modernen" Bikes wollte ich unbedingt noch mal einen Klassiker haben. Die alten Rockys gehen teilweise ja auch super günstig weg. Muss man eben etwas suchen, bis man eine "gutes" Bike erwischt.
> 
> ...



ah ok.
ich hatte vorher ein santa cruz v10, war aber auch immer auf der suche nach nem klassik-downiller. den hab ich ja jetzt im rdh gefunden.

logisch kriegt man alles kaputt. aber mit 95kg, die ich aktuell habe, brauch ich keinen bruchanfälligen rahmen wenn du verstehst.
mit 76kg hätte ich nicht lange überlegt. da ich aber auch kein profi bin, kommts schonmal vor, man kommt blöd auf. und wie es das schicksal so will ist der rahmen dann im ar***. dafür ist mir mein geld dann doch zu hart verdient.

was meinst du eigtl. mit flexen??? verwindet sich der hinterbau so stark???
die wendigkeit hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem gewicht, eher mit dem steilen lenkwinkel bzw der geometrie zu tun. hättest du ne fette doppelbrücke drin, die ein paar cm länger wäre vom einbaumaß, hättest du übertrieben gesagt nen chopper der nur gerade aus will.

das mit der weissen gabel sollte jetzt kein angriff sein, ich stehe auch mehr auf krasse kontraste. siehste ja an meinem villa-kunterbunten rotwild


----------



## strikemike (1. Dezember 2009)

Kein Problem wegen der Farbe. Ist ja Geschmackssache und zum Glück fährt nicht jeder mit den gleichen Farben rum. 

Der Hinterbau flext etwas nach rechts und links. Ist wirklich nur sehr wenig und ich würde es vermutlich auch nicht merken, wenn das Kona Stab nicht so ein Panzer gewesen wäre. 

Ich fahre zwischenzeitlich eh eher etwas zurückhaltener und da habe ich volles Vertrauen in die Kanadier.  Wird schon halten das Baby.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. Dezember 2009)

strikemike schrieb:


> Kein Problem wegen der Farbe. Ist ja Geschmackssache und zum Glück fährt nicht jeder mit den gleichen Farben rum.
> 
> Der Hinterbau flext etwas nach rechts und links. Ist wirklich nur sehr wenig und ich würde es vermutlich auch nicht merken, wenn das Kona Stab nicht so ein Panzer gewesen wäre.
> 
> Ich fahre zwischenzeitlich eh eher etwas zurückhaltener und da habe ich volles Vertrauen in die Kanadier.  Wird schon halten das Baby.




darf eigentlich nicht sein, wenn man überlegt was die rocky´s so kosten.
wie auch immer.....
wenn du so zuversichtlich bist dann hast du auch immer spaß damit!
mal gucken wie sich das rdh so macht.
bin leider erst ab februar wieder im rennen.


----------



## gabriel weber (1. Dezember 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> darf eigentlich nicht sein, wenn man überlegt was die rocky´s so kosten.
> wie auch immer.....



KLUGSCHEIß-MODUS an

im grunde genommen ist das "flexen" eines metalls (rahmens, lenkers, gabel, ...) sogar erwünscht und berechnet, da es sofort brechen würde wenn es zu steif wäre. durch die "flex"ibilität des metalls dehnt es sich und springt, wenns gut konstruiert/gearbeitet ist, wieder in die ursprüngliche form zurück ohne schaden zu nehmen.

KLUGSCHEIß-MODUS aus


----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. Dezember 2009)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> KLUGSCHEIß-MODUS an
> 
> im grunde genommen ist das "flexen" eines metalls (rahmens, lenkers, gabel, ...) sogar erwünscht und berechnet, da es sofort brechen würde wenn es zu steif wäre. durch die "flex"ibilität des metalls dehnt es sich und springt, wenns gut konstruiert/gearbeitet ist, wieder in die ursprüngliche form zurück ohne schaden zu nehmen.
> 
> KLUGSCHEIß-MODUS aus



du redest also vom elastischen bereich.
nur hast du in deinem moduslol vergessen das alu nicht auf dauer schwingfest ist und ganz schnell in den plastischen bereich kommt und trotzdem irgendwann dadurch reissen "könnte". *auchkleinerklug********rbin*

ein ähnliches problem hab ich aktuell am rotwild zu befürchten.
hinterrad-einbaumass 135mm gemessen aber nur 120mm verfügbar.
aufbiegen war hier keine gute idee aber die einzigste möglichkeit. jetz warte ich halt ab bis oder ob es kracht.
mit alu ist da nicht zu spaßen. wie du schon sagst die werden das schon berechnet haben, aber irgendwo muss das reissen bei den rmx hinterbauten schon herkommen. strikemike sagst er würde extrem flexen, kann ich mir denken es kommt daher.


----------



## strikemike (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube die gefahr bei den RMB's sind die Lager.


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Dezember 2009)

so ne gewisse flexibilität hätte meine 888 auch gebraucht...
jetzt ist sie im bike himmel =(


----------



## gabriel weber (2. Dezember 2009)

ooooooooooooooohhh - "sotualsobmitleidhab"

finds klasse, dass du am we auch in bf dabei bist...


----------



## DarkSensation (3. Dezember 2009)

ai...
soll ich daheim rumstitzen und nächstes we mit nem schlechten gewissen auf sauberem untergrund fahren gehn? =)

ausserdem vermiss ich den gerd


----------



## ironhorse74 (3. Dezember 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ai...
> soll ich daheim rumstitzen und nächstes we mit nem schlechten gewissen auf sauberem untergrund fahren gehn? =)
> 
> ausserdem vermiss ich den gerd


 
servus DarkSensation,
kannst du mich nach bf zum buddeln mitnehmen evtl. ab höchst ?
cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (3. Dezember 2009)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> so ne gewisse flexibilität hätte meine 888 auch gebraucht...
> jetzt ist sie im bike himmel =(




hast du deine alte 888 gefetzt??? oder die neue schon??


----------



## gabriel weber (3. Dezember 2009)

leute, das wird voll knorke ! ich freu mich auf bf, vor allem wenn ihr wirklich auch alle kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Dezember 2009)

.....das wird ein " Gemetzel " im Wald geben.......und dann noch der Gabriel mit seinem Mopped..........


----------



## innerloop (3. Dezember 2009)

servus,

ich falle leider aus am WE. meine erkältung will einfach nicht besser werden...

naja ich meld mich, wenn ich wieder fit bin!

gruß moe


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. Dezember 2009)

@ all
sa. mittag wollt ich ne kleine bergabtour machen - wer noch ?

so. ist bf geplant - wald durchkämmen - wer fährt durch höchst und nimmt mich mit ?

cu


----------



## gabriel weber (4. Dezember 2009)

irgendwer muss doch bitte dn kollega mario mit nach bf nehmen können ?!!! freu mich auf den sa oder so - bin beide tage da !!!

cheers, and, ... holla die waldfee sei mit uns ...

alla ..., sehn uns !


----------



## strikemike (6. Dezember 2009)

wie ätzend... 

meine neue marzocchi 55 tst2 ist nach nur einer ausfahrt schon am ende... das TST2 lässt die gabel nach dem absenken nicht mehr "ausfahren". federweg beträgt jetzt nur 5 cm. was für ein scheiß...

jetzt kann ich mein baby schon wieder zum händler bringen...


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. Dezember 2009)

@ richtig
haben uns wohl am sa. verpasst war von 13.00-15.00h am spot ... 

hab aber einen seltenen besuch von einem alten downhillhasen und seinem junior (down und Vulgarius) am spot in hb bekommen ... 

@ all
war heute in bf um die jungs etwas zu unterstützen ... 
der park wird immer geiler 

wollen wir nächste woche sa. mal die hole durchkämmen ???

cu


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal Dank für Deinen Einsatz.........


----------



## Dr.Workshop (7. Dezember 2009)

strikemike schrieb:


> wie ätzend...
> 
> meine neue marzocchi 55 tst2 ist nach nur einer ausfahrt schon am ende... das TST2 lässt die gabel nach dem absenken nicht mehr "ausfahren". federweg beträgt jetzt nur 5 cm. was für ein scheiß...
> 
> jetzt kann ich mein baby schon wieder zum händler bringen...




ich möchte mal behaupten der sport ist nix für luftgabeln ausser sie hat WC-niveau.


----------



## gabriel weber (7. Dezember 2009)

bin hoffentlich am we in hb dabei um die hohl mitzubearbeiten... melde mich aber nochmal - auch je nach wetter, da ich eh schon, und jetzt nach beerfelden ertst recht (kälte, regen und sogar SCHNEE !!!! - ver****te ******* nochmal...) ziehmlich angeschlagen bin. aber: WAS TUT MAN NICHT ALLES FÜR DEN GELIEBTEN SPORT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (9. Dezember 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad darf man nicht behandeln wie einen Menschen, ein Fahrrad braucht liebe.



Na, na, der Spruch ist aber leicht geändert und Branchenfremd


----------



## Dr.Workshop (9. Dezember 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Na, na, der Spruch ist aber leicht geändert und Branchenfremd




ich bin halt ein kleiner walter röhrl fan 

bei der branche muss man immer etwas kreativ sein


----------



## ironhorse74 (11. Dezember 2009)

... nächste woche ist snowride angesagt ... 
gepuderte trails und sonnenschein wird vorausgesagt - hoffe ihr macht nicht alle winterschlaf !!!

cu tomorrow in hb


----------



## richtig (11. Dezember 2009)

ne, nächste woche kannst du auf mich zählen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. Dezember 2009)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ... nächste woche ist snowride angesagt ...
> gepuderte trails und sonnenschein wird vorausgesagt - hoffe ihr macht nicht alle winterschlaf !!!
> 
> cu tomorrow in hb



oh mann was wär ich doch gern dabei.....................................


----------



## strikemike (12. Dezember 2009)

war ein techn. defekt. habe ne komplett neue bekommen und die alte ging an cosmic.



Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ich möchte mal behaupten der sport ist nix für luftgabeln ausser sie hat WC-niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel weber (12. Dezember 2009)

mario, olly, steffen und ich haben heute die hole gerecht. der trail ist soooo porno und ich freu mich schon demnächt mal drüber zu huschn... .
ist echt wie ausm märchen - einfach nur flowig und schnell - genial


----------



## richtig (12. Dezember 2009)

jungs, ihr seid so klasse  danke.
ich freu mich auch schon.

grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (13. Dezember 2009)

danke ... hat wie immer super spaß gemacht.
doch es gibt noch einiges zu tun ...
last uns darauf anstoßen  
cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (13. Dezember 2009)

wenn ihr das nächste mal schaufeln geht lasst es mich wissen!
ich versuch es einzurichten, auch wenns schwer wird richtung weihnachten.
.....ich schnapp mir dann die kleine, zieh ihr die gummiklotschen an und los gehts!


----------



## ironhorse74 (14. Dezember 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> wenn ihr das nächste mal schaufeln geht lasst es mich wissen!
> ich versuch es einzurichten, auch wenns schwer wird richtung weihnachten.
> .....ich schnapp mir dann die kleine, zieh ihr die gummiklotschen an und los gehts!


 
... das ist ein wort ...

@ all
so hab heute frei und geh jetzt mal ne stunde snowriden - danach gehts mit der family in die therme relaxen 

wollte am mi. evtl nach hb - melde mich nochmal per mail !

für das kommende we will ich mich jetzt schon mal entschuldigen ... geburtstage und weihnachtsfeier

cu


----------



## richtig (14. Dezember 2009)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> doch es gibt noch einiges zu tun ...



was heißt das? seid ihr nicht fertig geworden?
grussascha


----------



## gabriel weber (14. Dezember 2009)

der untere teil der strecke ist noch nicht gemacht - also der teil der nach dem letzten weg kommt bis zum ende...

machen wir aber dann noch irgendwann . hab am ende des pfads nen geilen naturdrop entdeckt, den ich gerne mit euch ausbauen würde... 

gruß,

gabriel


----------



## ironhorse74 (15. Dezember 2009)

... morgen mittag hb - wer ist dabei ?

cu


----------



## richtig (15. Dezember 2009)

... übermorgen mittag hb - wer ist dabei ?

cu


----------



## freeolly (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
mich hat es nun leider auch erwischt; liege flach und kann dieses WE leider nicht. Danke noch einmal an Gabriel, Mario und Steffen für letztes WE.
Die Hole (Hohl) geht wieder mit heftig Speed. Super Aktion, hatte wirklich Muskelkater (nicht in den Beinen.. ). Sorry für den "schnellen Abgang".

Ich hoff sehr wir sehen uns noch einmal vor der heiligen Nacht...

cheers 

olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (16. Dezember 2009)

freeolly schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> mich hat es nun leider auch erwischt; liege flach und kann dieses WE leider nicht. Danke noch einmal an Gabriel, Mario und Steffen für letztes WE.
> Die Hole (Hohl) geht wieder mit heftig Speed. Super Aktion, hatte wirklich Muskelkater (nicht in den Beinen.. ). Sorry für den "schnellen Abgang".
> 
> ...




Gute Besserung freeolly - Laß dich verwöhnen  damit du nächste Woche wieder fit bist !

Werde heute mal die Hole mit Schnee und Eis testen - ICEHOLE 

@ richtig
Sind wohl heute und morgen als einsame Reiter unterwegs !?

cu


----------



## gabriel weber (16. Dezember 2009)

hi bin erst vor n paar minuten aus der schule gekommen und seh halt keinen sinn darin jetzt noch zu kommen - auch wenn ich bock hätte. evtl. klappts morgen.

@ olly: gute besserung !!!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Dezember 2009)

*update* aufbau von meinem "flying hirsch".

so leute hier mal ein aktuelles foto von meinem "RDH04 CD"
dazu gekommen sind dämpfer(RS Monarch 4.2), bashguard passend zur kefü, sattelstütze schwarz und XT schaltwerk.

.........fehlen nur noch die kringel mit cmp nabe in gold,schwarzen speichen,schwarze mtx39-felgen.


danke nochmal an olly der mir den dämpfer in neuzustand überreicht hat........wo bei du ja zu dem zeitpunkt nicht mehr so in top-zustand warst


----------



## gabriel weber (18. Dezember 2009)

hi 

hab heute mit sascha gesprochen und mit ihm ein treffen an der hohl ausgemacht. termin ist der sonntag um 14 uhr. ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns am parkplatz treffen und zusammen den laaaaangen marsch zum gipfel wagen.

freue mich auf einen (hoffentlich) gelungenen tag.

bis denndann...


----------



## freeolly (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
wünsche euch viel Spaß!
Bin leider noch nicht fit.
Cheers
Olly


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. Dezember 2009)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hab heute mit sascha gesprochen und mit ihm ein treffen an der hohl ausgemacht. termin ist der sonntag um 14 uhr. ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns am parkplatz treffen und zusammen den laaaaangen marsch zum gipfel wagen.
> 
> ...




bruchpilot racing??? was hasten mit den jungs am hut???


----------



## gabriel weber (18. Dezember 2009)

die ham nur das foto geschossen...


----------



## ironhorse74 (19. Dezember 2009)

... wünsch euch ebenfalls viel spaß ...

(falls es bei mir zeitlich doch klappen sollte komm ich direkt zur hole - werde mich aber von oben heran pierschen )

cu


----------



## richtig (19. Dezember 2009)

hi,

ja, 1400h haben wir ausgemacht. ich behalte mir aber vor morgen nochmal kurz die nase rauszustrecken. wenn die abfriert disponiere ich gegebenenfalls um. -6 grad ist nicht gerade bestes biowetter. so dicke socken gibts gar nicht.

aber ich denke schon, dass ich mir den schnee nicht entgehen lassen werde. wer kommt denn noch mit?

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (19. Dezember 2009)

-6? Lachhaft...  wir packen gerade unsere Sachen um bei -12 Grad und leichtem Schneefall die Skipisten zu terrorisieren, nach dem Eindunkeln


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. Dezember 2009)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> die ham nur das foto geschossen...




achso...dachte schon du hängst mit krieger und konsorte ab


----------



## gabriel weber (19. Dezember 2009)

wenn es morgen bösartig schneien sollte würde ich evtl. auch sagen das man es verschiebt denn: entweder peitscht einem der schnee die augen aus dem kopf oder man sieht nix da die brille dicht is...

hoffe also morgen trotz wettervorhersage auf gelungenes bikewetter und ne mordsgaudi mit euch.


----------



## richtig (20. Dezember 2009)

hi. -12 grad sind mir zu krass (ja, henni, ich bin ein deutsches weichei) und ich bin nicht so fit heute. gabriel, schickst du mir mal deine mail adresse bitte? dann kann ich dich in den verteiler packen.

grussascha


----------



## entlebucher (20. Dezember 2009)

Tja, es waren dann doch -17° C:




Bin ab heute Abend im Lande, meldet euch doch wenn was läuft.


----------



## ironhorse74 (22. Dezember 2009)

... wünsch euch allen ein gesegnetes Weihnatsfest  ...
cu - (So. 27.12.09 ???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

am 27.12.09 wäre ich dabei. Die Erkältung ist fast weg!

Schon einmal schöne Weihnachten!!!!

cheers
Olly


----------



## ironhorse74 (24. Dezember 2009)

... nach unserer trailtour am so. (27.12.2009) könnten wir das angefangene projekt hole zu ende bringen 

 !?

könnte um 13.00h in hb sein !
cu


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Dezember 2009)

Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, bleibt alle gesund und munter.

Gruß Kroete


----------



## richtig (24. Dezember 2009)

hallo jungs. ich bin dabei am 27sten. schöne feiertage wünsch' ich.

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (25. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsche euch mal frohe feiertage!


----------



## gabriel weber (25. Dezember 2009)

bin so auch dabei ! ihr wollt auch fahren oder nur buddeln ... ?


----------



## Eyecatcher (25. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!!!
Sind heute die Hole runter und es war supergeil, gute arbeit!!!
Wann und wo am 27.ten? Würd auch gern mal mit buddeln helfen.

Liebe Grüße
Stephie und Moe


----------



## innerloop (25. Dezember 2009)

wer von euch hat five ten schuhe zwischen 44 und 45? ich würde gerne mal aus-checken, welche schuhgröße ich bräuchte...

merry xmas   

moritz


----------



## ironhorse74 (26. Dezember 2009)

innerloop schrieb:


> wer von euch hat five ten schuhe zwischen 44 und 45? ich würde gerne mal aus-checken, welche schuhgröße ich bräuchte...
> 
> merry xmas
> 
> moritz


 
kannst meine knobelbecher mal probieren .... 
cu


----------



## innerloop (27. Dezember 2009)

okay mario, ich komme morgen und zieh dir die schuhe aus^^

ich werde mit der stephie zum treffpunkt unten an der hohl für die trailtour um 1300 kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (28. Dezember 2009)

war gestern ein netter ausritt !!!

... wer macht vorm jahreswechsel noch ne freeridetour ?
cu


----------



## gabriel weber (29. Dezember 2009)

weiß net, bei dem sauwetter ... und ne tour is net so in meinem sinn. aber wenn du dich zu mir nach steinau bemühen würdest könnten wir n bissel techniktraining machen, sprich kurven, steinfeld und wurzelteppiche fahren, paar sprünge, ...

meld dich gerade mal bei mir: tele


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. Dezember 2009)

super idee ... wenn das wetter paßt melde ich mich per tel ...
cu


----------



## DarkSensation (30. Dezember 2009)

hi an alle!
will auch mal wieder ne runde biken...
hab ne neue gabel und bräuchte mal expertenrat.

werd morgen an die burg fahren und ein wenig die pfade runterschiessen. denk das orgen durch silvester nicht viele wanderer unterwegs sind. also frei fahrt...

wenn noch jemand lust hat kann sich gerne bei mir auf dem handy melden. hab wieder ein funktionstüchtiges gerät.
also bis dann...


----------



## freeolly (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich wünsche euch allen ein tolles neues Jahr und eine schöne Silvesterfeier!
Freue mich schon auf unsere nächsten Ausritte in 2010.

Bin am nächsten WE unterwegs, wenn der Regen nachlässt.
Samstag und Sonntag will ich aufs Bike.

cheers!!!!!
Olly


----------



## ironhorse74 (31. Dezember 2009)

... wünsch euch auch allen einen guten rutsch - and a happy new year 

@ olly
so. würde ich mich evtl. anschließen ...

cu


----------



## richtig (1. Januar 2010)

Von mir auch alles gute für 2010 

Grussascha


----------



## freeolly (2. Januar 2010)

SO klappt leider nicht. Muss zu Mutti  Bin heute mal etwas im Schnee.


----------



## ironhorse74 (2. Januar 2010)

... werde morgen um die mittagszeit ne runde drehen - vll. treff ich dennoch ein paar eingeschneite yetis ...
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (2. Januar 2010)

also alina und ich sind auf der burg unterwegs.
falls sich was ändert sagen wir dir nochmal bescheid und kommen auch in die heimischen wälder...

allen ein erfolgreiches und unfallfreies neues jahr!!!

gruss simon


----------



## richtig (3. Januar 2010)

ich werde auch ne runde drehen. ca. 1230h los.
hab mein handy in reichweite. mario, ich schick dir ne sms.
denke so gegen 1400h bin ich am rh.

grussascha


----------



## strikemike (3. Januar 2010)

falls ihr trotz schnee eine runde drehen wollt, würde ich mich anhängen.

grüße
mike


----------



## gabriel weber (3. Januar 2010)

hi,

wann habt ihr denn lust und zeit mal wieder zu fahrn...ß

ihr solltet nun wirklich mal nach steinau kommen - hier liegt richtig viel schnee und das wetter soll die woche über echt gut werden... würde mich freuen wenns endlich mal klappt.

die strecken sind echt der hammer im schnee !


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. Januar 2010)

@ all
morgen di. 05.01.2001 - hb strecke und hole



gabriel weber schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wann habt ihr denn lust und zeit mal wieder zu fahrn...ß
> 
> ...


 
@ gabriel
we wäre zeitlich ok - ist noch jemand dabei ?

cu


----------



## gabriel weber (4. Januar 2010)

bis jetzt noch nicht - evtl. der menges und amelie wenn ich/wir sie fragen...

gruß.

gabriel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (4. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr!!!
Bin dabei und der Moe auch, wenn es ihm morgen gut genug geht!
Am WE würd ich auch gerne mitkommen, aber das können wir ja mal morgen besprechen.

MFG
Stephie


----------



## ironhorse74 (5. Januar 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ all
> di. 05.01.2001 - hb strecke und hole


 
... an alle die heute nicht dabei waren - er war super geil 
cu


----------



## gabriel weber (5. Januar 2010)

sorry, konnte nicht, da ich kein auto haben konnte - jana und ich teilen uns das auto und sie musste sich in der uni rumquälen, deshalb...

hoffe es klappt am we hier in steinau...


----------



## Alaskanier (5. Januar 2010)

Hi Leutz,

ich kommen aus Eisenbach und wollt ma nachhörn wo ihr so fahrt will mal was anneres als unsere beiden Hometrail`s runterschrääääddern

Gruß: Tobias


----------



## Eyecatcher (5. Januar 2010)

Eisenbach - liegt das nicht im schwarzwald? sicher das du hier richtig bist? oder kommst du aus eisenbach und wohnst jetzt hier? wenn ja wo denn?

gruß moe


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Januar 2010)

Nein ist schon richtig, ich komm aus Eisen*b*ach des is zwischen Obernburg un Mömlingen.

Gruß: Tobias

PS: du meinst bestimmt Eisenach ohne b


----------



## innerloop (6. Januar 2010)

ich hab eisenbach in googlemaps gesucht, aber im odenwald wurde nix gefunden.

also wir fahren so zwischen umstadt, heubach und otzberg. das ist von dir aus schon ein gutes stück. schreib mal ironhorse74 an. der kommt aus hainstadt und kann dir da ein paar trails zeigen.


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Januar 2010)

ok mache ich dann mahl

kann mir einer die Strecke in Heubach zeigen oder wann seit ihr mal dort? ich würd si mir gerne mal anschauen.

Gruß:Tobias


----------



## freeolly (6. Januar 2010)

Am Steinbruch in Hainstadt ist auch noch eine nette Abfahrt zu finden.

Am WE sind wir hoffentlich bei Gabriel!

cheers
Olly


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Januar 2010)

in Hainstadt an der Abfahrt war ich beim letzten Schnee da warn dann die mit Eisplatten beschichtet^^ den Erbauer der Strecke kenn ich glaube ich (Arne) er fährt ein Zonenschein mit ihm war ich dort weis aber nich ob er sie gebaut hat

wer ist dieser Gabriel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (6. Januar 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> in Hainstadt an der Abfahrt war ich beim letzten Schnee da warn dann die mit Eisplatten beschichtet^^ den Erbauer der Strecke kenn ich glaube ich (Arne) er fährt ein Zonenschein mit ihm war ich dort weis aber nich ob er sie gebaut hat
> 
> wer ist dieser Gabriel



Siehe PN!


----------



## bikeschrubber (6. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht sonst mit biken im nördlichn Odenwald aus!


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. Januar 2010)

@ all
morgen burgtrail ... kommt jemand mit ?

@ alaskanier
netter trail auf dem video ... würde gerne mal vorbeischauen !

cu


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Januar 2010)

Breuburg? Ich würde kommen wo kann man sich treffen?


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Januar 2010)

schade das es heute nichts geworden ist.

man kann sich ja mal am We bei uns treffen wir haben 2 schön flowige Trails bei und im Wald der eine geht durch ne Shlucht den berg runter und hat nen 3-4m Drop in die Schlucht und 4-5 kleine sprünge und der andere windet sich in mehreren Steilkurfen den hang hinab treffen tut man sich am besten bei mir Odenwaldstraße 56 oder am Naturfreundehaus/Adel/Georg-Schnabel-Haus ist ne waldgaststätte ganz in der nähe der beiden Trail´s. Eine Zeit kann man ja noch ausmachen.

Gruß: Tobias


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. Januar 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> schade das es heute nichts geworden ist.
> 
> man kann sich ja mal am We bei uns treffen wir haben 2 schön flowige Trails bei und im Wald der eine geht durch ne Shlucht den berg runter und hat nen 3-4m Drop in die Schlucht und 4-5 kleine sprünge und der andere windet sich in mehreren Steilkurfen den hang hinab treffen tut man sich am besten bei mir Odenwaldstraße 56 oder am Naturfreundehaus/Adel/Georg-Schnabel-Haus ist ne waldgaststätte ganz in der nähe der beiden Trail´s. Eine Zeit kann man ja noch ausmachen.
> 
> Gruß: Tobias


 
@ alaskanier
servus,
hört sich gut an ... die waldgaststätte (mit dem bike ca. 40min. von mir) kenne ich !
dieses we wird es nicht klappen ! - wenn das vorhergesagte schneechaos vorbei ist komm ich vorbei !
(dein bergamont ist ein bigair ... kein bighit !!!)

@ eyecather
verpasst ? oder verfahren ?


cu


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Januar 2010)

dann hab ich mich wohl versprochen is ja auch egal 

naja also ich finds klasse im schnee zu fahren schön rutschig

auserdem wird man nicht so dreckig


----------



## Eyecatcher (7. Januar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich verpasst und verfahren...
Naja vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal, wäre wohl doch besser gewesen einen festen Treffpunkt und ne Uhrzeit auszumachen.

@all: Was geht jetzt am WE?
@alaskanier: Sind die Trails da auch für Anfänger befahrbar?


----------



## gabriel weber (8. Januar 2010)

hi,

schande über mein haupt: da mach ich erst son aufriss ihr sollt alle mal zu mir biken kommen, und jetzt mach ich nen rückzieher... i'm so sorry !

das wetter is so übel gemeldet, dass wir wohl eh nicht gescheit fahren könnten.

mit dem menges hab ich gesprochen; der hätte dieses we sowieso keine zeit ! 

letztlich sind menges und ich so verblieben, dass wenn das nächste we (15./16./17.) wttertechnisch gut ausschauen sollte wir uns hier in steinau bei mir treffen und ordentlich peezen gehen... amelie kommt übrigens auch mit und macht fotos mit ihrem neuen objektiv, das der weihnachtsmann bei ihr hat liegen lassen (vollidiot )

also bis dahin, schneit nicht ein und bis denne,

gabriel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (8. Januar 2010)

ja ohne Probleme nur an einer stelle muss man absteigen und um den Dubbel herumschieben wenn man ihn nicht springen will

also mein Angebot steht noch und bei Wetter.com haben sie für OBB nnur leichten schneefall gemeldet und die Wetterwarnung bezieht sich auf freiliegende hohe lagen


----------



## Alaskanier (8. Januar 2010)

also mogen ist immernoch leichter schnefall gemeldet http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wetterwarnungen/wetterwarnungen/warnungen_aktuell/?group=1&s_path=EU/DE/BY/MIL wer also lust hat morgen zu kommen soll mir grade seine Nummer geben.

Ich hab vor morgen um 13:00 in den Wald zu gehen.

Gruß: Alaskanier


----------



## Alaskanier (10. Januar 2010)

war ganz lustig gestern erst die Schlitenpiste dann die Alte Strecke runter man hat keine steine Wurzeln oder Stöcke liegen sehen


----------



## gabriel weber (10. Januar 2010)

hab n paar neue fotos im schnee von mir (auf meiner seite) - jana hat geknipst und sich einen abgefrohren und ich hatte meinen spaß...


----------



## Alaskanier (10. Januar 2010)

so muss das sein ^^ 

schade dass bei mir keiner mitwolte um zu fotografieren


----------



## ironhorse74 (11. Januar 2010)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> hab n paar neue fotos im schnee von mir (auf meiner seite) - jana hat geknipst und sich einen abgefrohren und ich hatte meinen spaß...


 
schöne bilder ... und auch ein neuer helm ?
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel weber (11. Januar 2010)

@ mario : scherzkeks ! der helm ist uralt und ganz schön verschrammelt - werde ihn aber neu lakieren und wieder/weiter benutzen.

@ alaskanier : das kenn ich. ich hatte zum glück meine freundin dabei, die fotos von mir gemacht hat...


----------



## Alaskanier (11. Januar 2010)

der rest der Truppe hat vorgestern einen Dubbel aus Schnee gabaut und naja heut Abend haben wir mit 1,5kW Halogenlicht  ein wenig Spaß gehabt hab nur Bilder gemacht lade gleich welche hoch 

Gruß: Alaskanier


----------



## ironhorse74 (13. Januar 2010)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> ... letztlich sind menges und ich so verblieben, dass wenn das nächste we (15./16./17.) wettertechnisch gut ausschauen sollte wir uns hier in steinau bei mir treffen und ordentlich peezen gehen... amelie kommt übrigens auch mit und macht fotos mit ihrem neuen objektiv, das der weihnachtsmann bei ihr hat liegen lassen (vollidiot )
> 
> also bis dahin, schneit nicht ein und bis denne,
> 
> gabriel


 
@ all
sa. 16.01. steinau ... seb und ich sind dabei - wer noch ?
cu


----------



## DarkSensation (13. Januar 2010)

mal sehen...
mario haben uns in hb total verpasst!
hab nur noch deine spuren gesehn.

was gibbet in steinau?

...und wo steckt eigentlich mein bruder???


----------



## gabriel weber (13. Januar 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> mal sehen...
> mario haben uns in hb total verpasst!
> hab nur noch deine spuren gesehn.
> 
> ...



MANN EY: BIKEN DU DÖDEL ... !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaskanier (13. Januar 2010)

wo ist steinau eigentlich? ich hab bei Googlr nur steinach an der straße gefunden und das ist devinitiv ncht im odw


----------



## DarkSensation (13. Januar 2010)

ach man ey so ne ******** ey!!!

...aber du hast recht xD

wann wo treffpunkt?
gibts ein video oder pics vom spot?


----------



## gabriel weber (14. Januar 2010)

@ alaskanier : gib mal steinau fischbachtal ein, dann findest du es sicher !

@ simon : schau mal auf meiner mtb-seite unter "winterdienst", da sind welche von mir beim sliden und so ...

wäre schön wenn du kommen kannst ... ?!


----------



## Alaskanier (15. Januar 2010)

wann treft ihr euch in Steinau? 

und könnte ich bei jamandem mitfahren, ich versuche noch meinen Vater zu überreden dass ich sein Auto am Sa bekomme wenn ich es kriege kann ich auch noch jemanden mitnehmen. 

PS: ich komme aus Obernburg


----------



## DarkSensation (15. Januar 2010)

@gabriel:

jo ok überredet xD
wann und wo?

muss ja mal die neue gabel testen...
dann nehm ich meinen bruder noch mit.

@ all:
morgen bin ich bis 14 uhr an der burg frankenst.
wer lust hat kann mich auf dem handy anrufen.

gruss an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (16. Januar 2010)

hi, also ich bekomme das Auto heute nicht, grund ist dass es heute nachmitag Schneregen geben soll  

kann mich bitte jemand mitnehmen zum Beispiel aus Lützelwibelsbach/Hainstadt/Breuberg bitte schreibt mir ne PM mit eurer Nummer.

schonmal danke

Wenn ihr nächsten SA/SO Zeit habt, könnt ihr ja nach Eisenbach kommen so um 13-14 Uhr.

Gruß: Alaskanier


----------



## richtig (16. Januar 2010)

hallo jungs, wollte mich nur mal kurz melden, sorry, dass ich nichts von mir hören lasse. ich werde nächste woche wieder einsteigen ins bike-geschäft.

gruß aus dem keller!


----------



## ironhorse74 (17. Januar 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> hallo jungs, wollte mich nur mal kurz melden, sorry, dass ich nichts von mir hören lasse. ich werde nächste woche wieder einsteigen ins bike-geschäft.
> 
> gruß aus dem keller!


 
super - bis die tage ...

@ gabriel
super location - hat spaß gemacht ... freu mich drauf den trail im sommer zu fahren !

cu


----------



## DarkSensation (18. Januar 2010)

yes schnee ist weg...

der trail ist hammer!
muss nur noch im lotto gewinnen dann richten wir oben ein clubheim ein 

@richtig
ok halt die ohren steiff!
falls du hilfe brauchst sag bescheid...


----------



## ironhorse74 (19. Januar 2010)

@ all
ist am we etwas geplant ? 

@ alaskanier
wollte am we evtl. mal eure strecke beschnuppern !

kommt noch jemand mit  ?
cu


----------



## Alaskanier (19. Januar 2010)

son mir aus steht dem nichts im Wege auser es schifft und da kann ich ja dann auch nichts führ

bei mir geht es am Sa/So ab 13°°


----------



## gabriel weber (19. Januar 2010)

ich müsste eigentlich zeit haben und interesse hätte ich definitif. muss halt schaun wie ich hinkommen kann...

@ simon: n clubheim wär echt gut - wie gesagt hatte mal ans rimdidim gedacht


----------



## Alaskanier (19. Januar 2010)

das war bei mir in deine richtung das gleiche Problem da ich noch kein Auto habe


----------



## Alaskanier (19. Januar 2010)

hab mal ins "Gruppenforum" geschrieben wo man sich treffen kann- mit Karte, mann, das hat gedauert bis ich dass au die reie bekommen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (19. Januar 2010)

Wäre auch gerne am WE dabei!
Mir passt Sa sehr gut!

Cheers!
Stephie


----------



## DarkSensation (19. Januar 2010)

oh man ich blick nimmer durch...
die ganzen neuen leute hier im forum.
ich geh morgen alleine an die burg.

@ gabriel
hattest recht mit deiner äusserung...
schade aber wahr...


----------



## Alaskanier (19. Januar 2010)

dann mal viel Spaß

ich heise Tobias und komme aus Eisenbach/Obernburg nur um deinen Durchblick ein wenig zu verbessern kommst du am We auch?


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. Januar 2010)

@ alaskanier
sa. 13.00h ist ok - komme über den buchberg zum treffpunkt (parkplatz bubenbrunnen)

vll. will jemand mich begleiten !?
(falls keiner bergauf pedalieren möchte können wir auch das mömlingtal entlang cruisen)

 zum abschluß kann man im naturfreundehaus einkehren (öffnungszeiten: mi. + sa. 14-19 uhr, so. 10-19 uhr)

cu


----------



## gabriel weber (20. Januar 2010)

samstag - 13 uhr - bubenbrunnen - bin da ! isch däd mo sare, des ma do rischdisch ehner druff marre, ne ?!


----------



## Alaskanier (20. Januar 2010)

biddewat????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (21. Januar 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> biddewat????


das war hessisch ...

bis sa. 13.00h - parkplatz bubenbrunnen

cu


----------



## DarkSensation (21. Januar 2010)

nur strampeln oder auch heitzen?


----------



## richtig (21. Januar 2010)

hi jungs,

versicherung zahlt erstmal. schön, dann kann ich ja jetzt auch biken gehen. ben und ich fahren auf jeden fall am samstag, wenns zeitlich irgendwie passt kommen wir auch mit nach eisenbach. olly, wie siehts bei dir aus?

kann ab 1254h los, denke das wird nicht ausreichen um euch an dem parkplatz zu treffen. aber wir kommen ggf. auch dort hin und ich ruf dann kurz an. tobi, ist das weit vom parkplatz entfernt?

grussascha


----------



## Alaskanier (21. Januar 2010)

nich  weit das eine Ende ist 50m entfehrnt und das andere 300-400m

na heizen und die die mit herstrampeln auch strampeln


----------



## DarkSensation (22. Januar 2010)

juhu he is back 
freut mich für euch. ist zwar trotzdem nicht das was man sich zum jahreswechsel wünscht aber ok...
dann schnapp ich mir die lina und pilger zu euch.

olli:
falls du kommst könntest du mir das s.jacket mitnehmen?

morgen burg...
wer noch?


----------



## richtig (22. Januar 2010)

schickt mir bitte jemand die google-koordinaten vom ppltz bubenbrunnen mal?
grussascha


----------



## Alaskanier (22. Januar 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> schickt mir bitte jemand die google-koordinaten vom ppltz bubenbrunnen mal?
> grussascha



hast ne PM so jezt noch ein wenig am rad schrauben und dann an den Trail und ein wenig bauen


----------



## freeolly (22. Januar 2010)

Hey!!! Super Sache, bin dabei. Wir sehen uns.
cheers
Olly


----------



## gabriel weber (22. Januar 2010)

freut mich, dass so viele mitfahren werden. ich hoffe nur, dass ich den besagten treffpunkt finde...


----------



## DarkSensation (22. Januar 2010)

das bedenken hab ich allerdings auch...
wollen wir in ner kolonne fahren?

wird vllt einfacher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (22. Januar 2010)

ich schreib mal den weg auf für die, die mit dem Auto kommen

von Mömlingen kommend am Ortseingang erste Straße rechts da steht eine Mühle auf der rechten seite und links ist ein Blumenladen
an der kreuzung die dann kommt nach rechts über die Brücke
dann nach links bis ihr an die Raiba kommt 
dort fahrt ihr nach rechts zur Kirche 
vor der ihr dann wieder links fahrt
der straße folgt ihr dann bis zum Ende

Ich wohne dort im ersten roten Haus ihr könnt ja dann auch kurz anhalten und schauen ob ich noch daheim binn


ok, bis morgen, werde so um 11:30 nochmal reinschauen wenn noch jemand kommen will und ne Frage hat


----------



## gabriel weber (23. Januar 2010)

hi also ich werde nun bald losfahren um den simon (es sei denn er meldet sich nochmal) in reinheim zu treffen und mit ihm in einer kolonne nach alaska zu fahren. ich hoffe nur wir treffen euch dort auch vor..., bzw. finden den treffpunkt.

bis dahin ...


----------



## jeses (23. Januar 2010)

hi
ich wollte mich hier auch mal melden bin der nachbar/kumpel vom alaskanier konnte aber heut leider nicht


----------



## richtig (23. Januar 2010)

schade. also jungs: hut ab! hat echt spaß gemacht heute.

grussascha


----------



## Alaskanier (23. Januar 2010)

ja vielen Dank, Morgen gehts wieder hoch 

wollt ihr nächstes WE wieder farhren?

Gruß: Alaskanier


----------



## gabriel weber (24. Januar 2010)

ich denke schon - allerdings wohl eher mal wieder in heubach oder so, denn da waren wir nun schon lange nicht mehr...

wird sich rausstellen...


----------



## Alaskanier (24. Januar 2010)

ok da kann mich der Ironhours ja dann mitnehmen


----------



## ironhorse74 (24. Januar 2010)

ein lob an die brunnenbuben ... hat spaß gemacht 
(mein persönlicher favorit ist die schlucht mit northshore elementen)

cu


----------



## DarkSensation (24. Januar 2010)

ja war echt gut.
ab morgen früh grab ich in reinheim den wald um...
jeden tag ein bissi mehr.

wer noch lust hat kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (24. Januar 2010)

ja die strecke mit der schlucht war der hammer! sehr sehr flowig! gute arbeit jungs! wir kommen bestimmt wieder!


----------



## Arthur27 (24. Januar 2010)

Servus Leute, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe:
Mein Bruder sucht ein Rad für gemütliche Touren. Hab zwar seit ein paar Wochen den Bike-Markt, Quoka u.ä. im Blick, aber hab bisher kein gutes Angebot gefunden. 
Gesucht wird ein Fully, rund 130mm Federweg, Rahmengrösse L mit halbwegs vernüftiger Austattung ( gemeint ist kein Baumarkt-Rad, aber Shimano LX würde schon langen ) bis max. 600 Euro.
Das Rad kann natürlich ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben, sollte nur fahrbereit und halbwegs gepflegt sein. Ebay fällt bei mir flach, da ich das Rad vor Erwerb gerne begutachten würde.
Würde mich freuen falls mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, bzw. Tipps geben kann wo ich noch suchen könnte.

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## Alaskanier (24. Januar 2010)

für 600 Euronen sehe ich da fast keine Cance
im Bikemarkt ist eins für 750 drinnen allerdings in München. Vieleicht kannst du den Preis ja noch ein bischen drücken. 
Hier ist mal der Link:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/234354/cat/42

Mal ne Frage fängt dein Bruder gerade erst an zu fahren oder hat er schon fahrerisches können? Weil fürn Anfang reicht auch ein Hardtail auf dem  lernt man das fahren auch viel besser. (mein Bruder fährt mit nem Dirtbike (100/0) bei uns alle Trails runter)

Gruß: von den Bubentrails

PS: meine Totem ist bestellt und kommt so in zwei Wochen ans Rad *freu*


----------



## jeses (25. Januar 2010)

zum Touren fahrn reicht ein Hardtail meineserachtens völlig aus 
ist aber geschmackssache 
ps hut ab vor Tobis Bruder der bleibt mim dirt am downhiller drann lol


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Januar 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage fängt dein Bruder gerade erst an zu fahren oder hat er schon fahrerisches können? Weil fürn Anfang reicht auch ein Hardtail auf dem  lernt man das fahren auch viel besser. (mein Bruder fährt mit nem Dirtbike (100/0) bei uns alle Trails runter)



Damit hast du auf jeden Fall Recht, doch schätze ich ihn eher nicht als Trailsurfer sondern gemütlichen Tourenfahrer ein. Deswegen liegt der Fokus eher auf einem Fully.
Danke für den Link, aber mir wäre es schon lieber ein gebrauchtes Bike vor dem Kauf live anzuschauen und Probe zu fahren 

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## ironhorse74 (26. Januar 2010)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> ich denke schon - allerdings wohl eher mal wieder in hb oder so, denn da waren wir nun schon lange nicht mehr...
> wird sich rausstellen...


 

sa. hole und hb spot  - bin ab 13.00h im wald ...

wer ist dabei ?

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeses (26. Januar 2010)

sorry hab um 15.00 einen termin in elsenfeld 
es wird sich mal wieder was ergeben


----------



## Alaskanier (26. Januar 2010)

ja gerne wann fährst du dann los?


----------



## gabriel weber (26. Januar 2010)

@ mario: ich denke das passt. kann wohl wieder das auto haben...

bin gespannt - waren ja lange nicht mehr dort.


----------



## Alaskanier (26. Januar 2010)

ok aber um Waldautobahnen ect. zu fahren langen 100/100mm dicke zumindestens wenns unbedingt ein Fully sein muss


----------



## richtig (27. Januar 2010)

ich helfe bis einschl. 02.02. noch bei einem diplom. ich weiß nicht, wie ich samstag zeit haben werde. wenns irgendwie geht komme ich auch.

@dr. workshop: was'n mit dir? geht's gut? lange nix gehört und gesehen. was macht dein projekt?

mann, ist das KALT.... uuuaaah.
grussascha


----------



## freeolly (29. Januar 2010)

Die Spannung steigt! Mein YT DH kommt nächste Woche. Es darf aber erst raus, wenn es nicht mehr so sifft.... 

Hoffentlich kan man Morgen überhaupt fahren,. Ich werde es versuchen, hoffe ich finde noch einen von euch.....
cheers
Olly


----------



## DarkSensation (29. Januar 2010)

der dennis verkauft sein rotwild...


aaalso...
mein scott fällt unter den hammer.
wer kann es gebrauchen?
macht mal werbung und angebote.


gruss simon


----------



## Eyecatcher (29. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,
werde morgen auch mal vorbeischauen, wenn mich der Sturm nicht wegpustet...

@simon: so ein schönes Bike, warum willst du es denn verkaufen?
@olly: bin ja mal auf dein YT gespannt, wenns cool ist hole ich mir auch eins!

Bringt wer nen Foto mit? Meine Cam ist leider immer noch futsch und ich würd gern mal versuchen coole Fotos von euch zu schießen

Cheers!
Stephie


----------



## DarkSensation (29. Januar 2010)

*räusper*
neuanschaffung...

wird aber noch nix verraten...


----------



## freeolly (29. Januar 2010)

@ Stephie: Ich versuche mal an meine Canon EOS zu denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (29. Januar 2010)

kann ich mitnehmen das letzte mahl stand sie noch auf manuel desshalb sind die Bilder nichts geworden.


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. Januar 2010)

@ all
werde mich um 12.00h richtung hb durch den schnee kämpfen ... 

cu


----------



## freeolly (30. Januar 2010)

Bin so gegen 1300 in HB; bis gleich....


----------



## Eyecatcher (30. Januar 2010)

Hi,
Werde doch nicht kommen. Meine Erkältung ist seit heute morgen wieder da und ich muss da noch so nen blöden Bericht für die Uni schreiben.
Viel Spaß euch!
LG Stephie


----------



## anoli (30. Januar 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> der dennis verkauft sein rotwild...
> 
> 
> aaalso...
> ...


 
Servus Leuts!
Muss ma wieder was von mir hören lassen.


Alder bei dem Wetter fahren, ihr seid doch durch 
Und was isn da mim Simon?
Kaufste jetzt ein Mopped? 

Alla, hoffe dass der Schnee bald weg ist, 
wir sehn uns.


----------



## gabriel weber (30. Januar 2010)

@ simon : ich hab da ne neuigkeit für dich betreffend deinem scott-radl - ich kanns nicht gebrauchen... 

sorry wir sind hier in steinau vollkommen von der außenwelt abgeschnitten und mit fahren is von daher definitif nix drin... leider. wir haben hier im hof schneeverwehungen von gut einem meter bis eineinhalb meter  - macht aber irgendwie auch was her die antarktis im hof zu haben 

ich will fotos von eurem ausflug und der wohnumgebung sehen...

gruß,

gabriel


----------



## Alaskanier (30. Januar 2010)

hey na also hin*fahren* war iergendwie nicht so toll ca. 70% geschoben und dort dann einmal runter lag einfach zuviel Schnee um schnell zu fahren aber ohne machts bestimmt laune


----------



## freeolly (30. Januar 2010)

Jo, war leider nur Knochenarbeit bis zum Spot. Trotzdem, wir haben uns raus gewagt...
Jetzt reichts aber wirklich mit dem Schnee, ich will wieder Airtime.

cu all
Olly


----------



## jeses (31. Januar 2010)

schnee ist nur in maßen geil  bis 10 cm kann man schön drinn fahrn aber wenns höher wird ists echt beschissen also auf wärmeres wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (31. Januar 2010)

nach einer stunde ebay hab ich mails aus den usa und portugal bekommen. momentan ists 4 stunden online und es gibt über 50 beobachter. die sind geil auf mein babe...
hab eben mit alina gependelt (!) ob ich den zielpreis erreich und zum neues bike komm. 

hoffentlich klappt alles...

wenns klappt kann der sommer kommen xD


----------



## ironhorse74 (31. Januar 2010)

@ all
ich glaub ich mach jetzt ne winterpause - ich blieb gestern sogar bergab im schnee stecken ...

habe mich dennoch mit den brunnenbuben zu olly nach hb durchgekämpft :kotz:

@ DarkSensation
viel glück !

@ gabriel
ne halfpipe im hof ist auch nicht schlecht ;-)

@ Eyecather
gute besserung ...


ich will auch wieder springen und bitte um staubige trails 

cu


----------



## Alaskanier (31. Januar 2010)

jaaaaa staubige Trails wären schon geil

@Dark sensation:

da binn ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Eyecatcher (31. Januar 2010)

Die gute Besserungwünsch haben auch schon geholfen! Mein Gesundheitszustand hat heute sogar schon zum Schlittenfahren gereicht! Wir haben nen Hang mit nem Baumstamm plattgebügelt und dann noch nen Schneekicker reingebaut, das ging richtig gut ab. Airtime 0,5sec ;-)

@ crazy people:Wir könnten ja nachdem es die Woche nochmal geschneit hat die Hole mit Schneeschippen freimachen und nen paar Schneekicker reinbauen?!

@simon: Da drück ich dir mal die Daumen!


----------



## DarkSensation (1. Februar 2010)

1010â¬ und noch 5 tage....
ich glaube soviel nervenkitzel hatte ich noch nie!


----------



## Alaskanier (1. Februar 2010)

besser als der beste Trail den du je gefahren bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. Februar 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> 1010 und noch 5 tage....
> ich glaube soviel nervenkitzel hatte ich noch nie!




na warum verkaufst dein bike??? hast kein spaß mehr mit dem teil???
gruß dennis


----------



## DarkSensation (1. Februar 2010)

servus dennis....
ja und nein...
ist mein absolutes traumbike gewesen. aber es ist ein tick zu gross. hab ein mega angebot bekommen zu nem andren bike und kann seitdem nachts nicht mehr schlafen! =)

ja der trail ist 7 tage lang... 
ganz schlimm momentan xD


----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. Februar 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> servus dennis....
> ja und nein...
> ist mein absolutes traumbike gewesen. aber es ist ein tick zu gross. hab ein mega angebot bekommen zu nem andren bike und kann seitdem nachts nicht mehr schlafen! =)
> 
> ...




hehe. tja, ich wäre der letzte der das nicht verstehen würde


----------



## DarkSensation (1. Februar 2010)

wieso verkaufst du eigentlich den rotwild rahmen?
hab ihn im ibc gesehn...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. Februar 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> wieso verkaufst du eigentlich den rotwild rahmen?
> hab ihn im ibc gesehn...




du weisst doch ich bin ein kleiner spinner

da ich ihn mit einem utopischen preis angesetzt hab, war ich in der hoffnung ihn gewinnbringend zu verkaufen an einen verrückten der genau sowas sucht. aber billiger würde ich ihn auch nicht hergeben wollen weil er was besonderes ist. also wenn keiner morgens aufsteht um sich so ein sahnestück zu kaufen, bleibt er eben bei mir.


----------



## jeses (1. Februar 2010)

ohmann heut hat meine hinterbremse endgültig den geist aufgegeben und das nach gut 2h schneetrails heitzen lol naja kümmre mich morgen drum
die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt
aber sie stirbt


----------



## Alaskanier (1. Februar 2010)

is die Sose jezt gelaufen??? oder bremst es nicht weil öl auf der scheibe ist?

PS: hab vergessen die Beläge mit auf die Bestellung zu setzen... ...soooo soooory...


----------



## DarkSensation (1. Februar 2010)

grrr... 24h dauer ebaying xD


----------



## Alaskanier (1. Februar 2010)

gieb mal nen Link


----------



## DarkSensation (1. Februar 2010)

einfach scott gambler eingeben...
sind nicht viele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeses (2. Februar 2010)

@ alaska
du honk warum vergisst du einfach meine beläge grummel grummel grummel

nein die soß läuft nicht und die beläge waren sauber als ich sie rausgenommen hab genau wie der rest ich kann jetzt nur den hebel bis an den lenker ziehn ohne bremsefekt so ein kack
naja mal versuchen wie ich mich beim entlüften so anstelle probiern geht über sudiern


----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. Februar 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> grrr... 24h dauer ebaying xD




ja man(n) kennt das


----------



## ironhorse74 (5. Februar 2010)

@ all
ist am we jemand im wald ?

cu


----------



## richtig (5. Februar 2010)

Schade, schade: Wohnung ausräumen!

Tut mir echt Leid, dass ich momentan so wenig mit im Wald bin, aber da lässt sich nix machen. Ich bin ja wenigstens froh, dass das Wetter so schlecht ist und ich nicht den Frühling opfern muss. Bis dahin bin ich wieder am Start.

Wie siehts denn aus mit ner neuen Location? Simon hat doch da mal was klar gemacht, oder? Packen wir das dann mal an?

Grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (5. Februar 2010)

schade ... 



richtig schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus mit ner neuen Location? Simon hat doch da mal was klar gemacht, oder? Packen wir das dann mal an?
> 
> Grussascha



wäre nicht schlecht - doch die geplante linie (erweiterung) in hb sollte auch nicht in vergessenheit geraten ...

cu


----------



## Alaskanier (5. Februar 2010)

ich binn im wald am we


----------



## freeolly (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

endlich ist mein Tues angekommen!!! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/568813






Hoffentlich ist Beerfelden bald wieder auf.

cheers

Olly


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Februar 2010)

hey des is mal richtig geil 

ich würde vieleicht noch den Sattel und den Bashguard tauschen dann giebt´s sogar 2 Daumen


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Februar 2010)

so ne ********!

hat nicht geklappt...
hat nur 2100 eingespielt.

totale enttäuschung!

@olli

hey das bike sieht total hammer aus! 
bin mal gespannt wie es live aussieht!


gruss an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (6. Februar 2010)

darf man fragen was du dir erhofft hast?


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Februar 2010)

hatte ein ready to race nicolai nucleon evo an der hand gehabt...
so ein scheiss!!!

mal sehen ob ich den preis drücken kann dann klappts.


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Februar 2010)

naja nicht schlecht wieviel hättest du gebraucht?


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Februar 2010)

2300...


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Februar 2010)

naja die 200 Öcken wierst du ja noch iergendwo herkriegen aber den Preis drücken würde icheher mal probieren also dann mal viel glück

@Petrus da oben: mach jezt mal gescheites Wetter verdammt


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Februar 2010)

ok dann halt ein m-pire...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (6. Februar 2010)

Wie? Da würde ich aber Irgendwie versuchen, noch 200 Euro Irgendwo herzubekommen. Ich mein du bezahlst ja dann quasi "nur" 200 für das Rad und man will sich ja eher verbessern zum vorgänger.


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Februar 2010)

naja ein m-pire ist ne verbesserung.
hab ja gesagt das in verkauf nur stattfindet wenn ich nix draufleg...


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Februar 2010)

naja will dir da auch nicht reinreden ist eh deine Entscheidung


----------



## gabriel weber (7. Februar 2010)

vesteh dich - aaaaber : das tues bekommst du auch für nen ähnlichen preis .... ????!

überlege es dir !

gruß,

suffkopp gabriel,

!!!


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. Februar 2010)

war gestern nur kurz im wald - nachdem ich 10m schlamm durchwühlte, habe ich mich für ne asphaltrunde entschieden  ...

@ olly
das warten hat sich wohl gelohnt ... heisses teil 

@ darksensation
willst du dir wiklich einen panzer holen (e-pire 21kg +)

@ all
braucht jemand ein Fox 360° MX trikot schwarz/grau/weiß
(bei interesse pn an mich)


----------



## Ope (7. Februar 2010)

*Vorsicht vor dem User Bikeschrubber, scheint ein Fakeaccount zu sein um die hiesige MTB Szene auszuleuchten!!!*


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Februar 2010)

ok danke .... scheiß Üb erwachungsstaat


----------



## DarkSensation (7. Februar 2010)

ja gewicht ist relativ...
das scott war genauso schwer aber der m-pire Rahmen ist jetzt in M.


----------



## jeses (7. Februar 2010)

nettes bike


----------



## freeolly (7. Februar 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> *Vorsicht vor dem User Bikeschrubber, scheint ein Fakeaccount zu sein um die hiesige MTB Szene auszuleuchten!!!*




Danke Ope!

Wir sehen uns hoffentlich bald in BF.

cheers
Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (7. Februar 2010)

finde es echt mies...
wir machen im  grunde nichts kaputt und halten den wald sogar sauber!

gibt zwar immer quertreiber aber die meissten von uns haben doch den verstand das es ruhig und sauber bleibt.

@ all

sööö schnee is wech...
wie schauts aus mit radeln?

werde bis zum we ein andres bike an land ziehen und muss dann mal raus!
mal wieder ne runde hb...?
wer wäre dabei?

gruss simon


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Februar 2010)

ich aber es soll ja wieder kalt werden nächste Woche und dieses eklige kalte weiße zeug soll angeblich auch wieder vom himmel kommen
also wenn nichts runterkommt binn ich dabei
ja Beerfelden wäre nicht schlecht aber dazu müsste mal der Schnee weg und es wieder einigermaßen trocken sein


----------



## Ope (7. Februar 2010)

In Beerfelden liegt definitiv zu viel Schnee ....
Und es stehen diverse Bauarbeiten an, daher besser die Strecken nicht befahren.


----------



## gabriel weber (7. Februar 2010)

guuuden opele,

hast du dir mal gedanken zu den bauten gemacht (konstruktionszeichnungen / materialliste) ?

gruß,

gabriel


----------



## Ope (7. Februar 2010)

*@gabriel weber;*
Ja, *hatte* ich,
es wurde aber umgeplant. Leider war ich da nicht anwesend, daher habe ich meine Pläne entsorgt.


----------



## Alaskanier (8. Februar 2010)

wie sieht es jezt aus am WE mit fahren? Es soll ja wieder kalt werden (fester Boden)

Gruß: Alaskanier


----------



## freeolly (8. Februar 2010)

Am Samstag leider Familienprogramm.... Geburtstag....
Ist jemand am Sonntag unterwegs?

cheers
Olly


----------



## Alaskanier (9. Februar 2010)

lieber als sa gerne an beiden tagen


----------



## ironhorse74 (9. Februar 2010)

... ohne presslufthammer wird es wohl am we mit dem bauen nichts 

@ all
wenn keiner am sa. in hb ist, werd ich mal zu den brunnenbuben kurbeln

@ alaskanier
wie sieht es streckentechnisch und zeitlich aus ?

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeses (9. Februar 2010)

@ ironhorse am so war der ganze schnee getaut uns sehr nass aber seit dem war ich nicht mehr oben haben gerade leichten schneefall
ps wenn du kommst nimm das jersy mit ich hab interesse und möchts mir mal anschauen


wenn meine Hinterradbremse bis zum we wieder läuft mach ich den wald unsicher egal wo solang ich ohne auto hinkomme


----------



## Alaskanier (9. Februar 2010)

Streckentechnisch (nass) aber wenn der Boden Friert wovon ich ausgehe is es fest und griffig

Zeitlich ist relativ egal, aber ab 13°° wäre nicht schlecht wegen Mittagessen

ach ja heut sind neue Teile für mein Bergamont gekommen

Straitline Split Steerer Clamp Vorbau 1.5" Schwarz
Reset Topcap 1.5" rot
Reset Alu Spacer 1.5" 15mm rot
Goodridge Stahlflexleitung rot
Magura Adapter Nr.7

fehlt jezt noch der Steuersatz soll am 19.2. kommen

hir schonmal Bilder:


----------



## ironhorse74 (11. Februar 2010)

... in hb ist wohl am we niemand anzutreffen !?

@ alaskanier
werde sa. ca. 13.30h bei dir eintreffen ... für jeses bring ich das jersy mit - hoffe er kommt auch !?

@ all
kommt noch jemand mit ?

cu


----------



## richtig (11. Februar 2010)

mario, du tust mir gerade richtig leid: allein auf weiter flur. lonesome rider. wird bald wieder besser!

grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Februar 2010)

ich werd fahren... wo weiss ich noch nicht.

suche:
kettenführung, sattelstütze und vllt hr nabe.

gruss simon


----------



## richtig (11. Februar 2010)

<verkaufe>  Sattelstütze NC-17 Empire S-Pro 30,0mm | Sattelstütze SHANNON 31,6mm gekürzt  </verkaufe>

die 30er passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (11. Februar 2010)

Simon: 3 Infos für Dich

1.) Nabe:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=12040

2.) M-Pire Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286327&highlight=m-pire+wartung

3.) 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/3505


Grussascha


----------



## Vulgarius (12. Februar 2010)

sobald der schnee weg ist bin ich auch wieder öfters am start aber bei dem schnee macht mehr als 1-2 abfahrten keinen spass. letztes we als es fast weggetaut war gings echt gut am steinbruch bis auf ein paar baumstämme und steine die unten drinne lagen aber da konnte man drüber und hab die dann weggeräumt also hoffen wir mal das frau holle ein paar kassiert beim götterrat und den schnee weglässt die nächsten tage


----------



## Alaskanier (12. Februar 2010)

hi, wer kmmt jezt auser dem Eisenpferd morgen noch hier liegen ungefär 5cm Schnee also gut zu fahren


----------



## DarkSensation (12. Februar 2010)

ok das ist gut!
dort bestell ich direct felgrn mit und den X-0 trigger.
würd dad teil gern komplett zerlegen und neu lagern. 
und zum pulvern muss es auch noch...

heute ist wieder was unnützes passiert...
beim festziehen der schaltungsamatur hab ich bei der X-9 das gewinde der halterung rund gedreht...
autsch...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (13. Februar 2010)

Moin Männer!
bin auch bald wieder im rennen!
hab gestern meine boxxer für nen haufen geld in der bucht verkloppt und ne halbe std später ne top shiver supersupergünstig für nen ganz unanständigen preis(ihr kennt mich doch) geschossen.
jetzt ist endlich alles nach meiner vision. hatte zwar noch nen satz deemax im sinn aber wenn ich darauf jetzt noch warte/spare, ist die saison wieder um. werd daher erstmal nen günstigeren satz laufräder besorgen.hauptsache mal ausm arsch kommen
die gabel sollte dann am dienstag/mittwoch kommen.
gibt natürlich ein sofortiges bilderupdate!
gruß dennis


----------



## ironhorse74 (14. Februar 2010)

... die brunnenbuben sind ständig am bauen  - und ein pumptrack ist jetzt auch geplant  ...

cu


----------



## Alaskanier (14. Februar 2010)

ja ja


----------



## DarkSensation (14. Februar 2010)

och...
will auch wieder fahren!
nutze das schlechte wetter jetzt noch aus und versuch das bike fertig zu bekommen.

bestell liste:
e-thirteen ls1 kettenführung
sun ringle lawwil hub
halo freedom felge
truvativ hussfeld chainset
x9 schaltwerk
x0 trigger

so demontage des rahmens hat begonnen. montag dienstag wird er weggeschickt zum pulvern.
danach kommen hoffentlich direkt die teile an.

das wird ein traumradl =)


----------



## Alaskanier (14. Februar 2010)

da bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## DarkSensation (14. Februar 2010)

ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel weber (14. Februar 2010)

die saison kann bald kommen - hab mir die passende hose zum thor flux acid waste trikot bestellt. das sieht so geil aus...

http://www.dirtbikebitz.com/2010-thor-flux-combo-acid-waste-p-7934.html


----------



## jeses (14. Februar 2010)

nice
das mit dem pumptrack steht noch in den Sternen ich glaub nicht das ich meinen Vater überzeugen kann aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 
war schön am sa mit Mario dummerweise hatte heut keiner lust um mit mir rauszugehn heul


----------



## Alaskanier (15. Februar 2010)

ich hab die Nase einfach gestrichen voll vom Schnee 

deshalb wolte ich heut nicht mit aber am Mo oder Di hätte ich lust um nach Hainstadt zu gehen kommt da jemand mit?


----------



## ironhorse74 (15. Februar 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> ich hab die Nase einfach gestrichen voll vom Schnee
> 
> deshalb wolte ich heut nicht mit aber am Mo oder Di hätte ich lust um nach Hainstadt zu gehen kommt da jemand mit?


 
lohnt sich nicht wirklich ... teilweise vereist und auch mehr schnee als bei euch - ich mach bis zum we pause ...

cu


----------



## Alaskanier (15. Februar 2010)

naja gut dann nicht

wir sind jezt auf dem weg die vorderre Strecke zu legalisiren. werden uns demnächst mal mit den Leuten vom Mainaschaffer Radverein in verbindung setzen um herauszufinden wie sie die Legalisierung hingekrigt haben.

also drückt uns die Daumen


----------



## richtig (16. Februar 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> naja gut dann nicht
> 
> wir sind jezt auf dem weg die vorderre Strecke zu legalisiren. werden uns demnächst mal mit den Leuten vom Mainaschaffer Radverein in verbindung setzen um herauszufinden wie sie die Legalisierung hingekrigt haben.
> 
> also drückt uns die Daumen



Schlafende Hunde wecken? Sollte Euer Legalisierungsversuch fehlschlagen, dann könnt die Nutzung Eurer Strecke in Zukunft höchstwahrscheinlich vergessen! Dann werden MEHR Leute einen Blick darauf haben als nur der zuständige Förster; vor allem mit den Sturmtrupps der straff organisierten militärähnlichen Naturschutzvereinen ist nicht gut Kirschen essen. Diese abgebrühten Rentnersquads fressen junge Biker zum Frühstück wie weichgekochte Eier. Wenn da nur EINER keinen Bock auf Biker hat schummeln die Euch ne Rotbauchunke in irgend eine Pfütze und dann ists AUS mit Biken... für immer. Überlegt Euch das gut.

Schaut Euch beim DIMB den Leitfaden mal an. Damit Ihr ein Gefühl bekommt, was da auf Euch zukommt!

Solltet Ihr es trotzdem versuchen wollen drücke ich Euch selbstverständlich meine Daumen 

Grussascha


----------



## Alaskanier (16. Februar 2010)

leitfaden is schon merfach ausgedruckt

mit den Naturfreunden hier im Ort giebt es keine Probleme und jezt wird erstmahl vorsichtig abgetastet, was möglich ist

Edit: mein Steuersatz is heut schon gekommen natürlich alles schon eingebaut Bilder werden jezt ins Album geladen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Februar 2010)

So Männer..............

hier mein Rotwild-update mit der Shiver.

http://img237.imageshack.us/i/dscf4653.jpg/


----------



## Alaskanier (17. Februar 2010)

muss jezt erlich sagen das mir das Rotwild nich so gut gefällt aber des is ja geschmakssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (17. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt das Rotwild mit der schicken schwarzen Gabel!
Werde ab diesem WE hoffendlich auch richtig unter die Downhiller gehen, habe da ein Kona Stinky in aussicht, mal sehen ob das noch was taugt als Anfängerbike.


----------



## richtig (17. Februar 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> So Männer..............
> 
> hier mein Rotwild-update mit der Shiver.
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/i/dscf4653.jpg/



Den Sattel haben sie Dir ja immer noch nicht abgenommen...


----------



## jeses (17. Februar 2010)

das Sattel passt wirklich nicht dazu 
teuscht das oder ist das bike extrem kurz


----------



## DarkSensation (17. Februar 2010)

hrrrhrrr...
schick!


----------



## DarkSensation (17. Februar 2010)

darf ich in deine werkstatt ziehen? ;-)


----------



## gabriel weber (17. Februar 2010)

@ jeses: das liegt an dem riesen dildo, ähm... der couch - naja dem riesigen weiß/schwarzen ding das aussieht wie ein space-shuttle.

könnte man definitif weglassen. andererseits sieht das gesamtkonzept so "interessant" aus, dass man ihn auch lassen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Februar 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Den Sattel haben sie Dir ja immer noch nicht abgenommen...



legt halt endlich mal zusammen und kauft mir mal was nach eurem geschmack




jeses schrieb:


> das Sattel passt wirklich nicht dazu
> teuscht das oder ist das bike extrem kurz



ja ist schon recht kurz. mein santa vorher war paar cm länger




gabriel weber schrieb:


> andererseits sieht das gesamtkonzept so "interessant" aus, dass man ihn auch lassen kann...


wie darf ich denn dass jetzt verstehen????

@all:
den mit dem spaceshuttle muss ich mir merken.......der ist mir neu


@DarkSensation:
darfst höchstens mal was anfassen wenn was ist meld dich. ich geb dir obdach in meiner werkstatt


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Februar 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> muss jezt erlich sagen das mir das Rotwild nich so gut gefällt aber des is ja geschmakssache


naja ich steh halt auf so alte bikes ich verfolge die bikeszene ob dh oder cc jetzt seit 16jahren.
und das rotwild ist eben eines der aufregendsten bikes aus älteren tagen. dazu hab ich den rahmen nagelneu bekommen und das alleine ist schon ne wucht für nen 2000er rahmen. hätte auch ein giant atx genommen aber find mal eins das noch gut dasteht.......


----------



## DarkSensation (18. Februar 2010)

haha ja das heiligtum eines mannes...
werd echt mal nachrüsten jetzt wo der rahmen weg ist. 

bin echt mal gespannt auf die kommende saison. wird eine totale material schlacht wenn ich hier ins furom guck.
das beste daran ist das ich auch mal was eigenes aufbau und ordentlich mitmischen werde.
...was ohne meinen know-how partner mr. richtig nicht möglich wäre.
DANKE an dich!

gruss an alle.


----------



## richtig (18. Februar 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> naja ich steh halt auf so alte bikes ich verfolge die bikeszene ob dh oder cc jetzt seit 16jahren.



...aber in den nächsten 16 Jahren wird dann auch mal gefahren, versprochen?


----------



## jeses (18. Februar 2010)

@richtig 
versprochen !!!
falls einer mich begleitet allein machts keinen Spaß



am Wochenende kommt ein Freund aus Kassel wer hat lust am Bubenbrunnen zu fahrn !!!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. Februar 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> ...aber in den nächsten 16 Jahren wird dann auch mal gefahren, versprochen?



ich brauch nur noch die verdammten kringel.........................
aber durch die anschaffung der shiver hab die felgen wieder nen monat weiter katapultiert.
naja jetz hab ich ja alles am bike wie´s sein muss. die felgen können kommen.


----------



## richtig (19. Februar 2010)

Jungs, es ist Freitag, ich bin morgen willig! Und: nach langer Zeit fängt Gerd wieder an zu biken. Allerdings hat er nur bis ca. 1300h Zeit, also fahren wir schon um 900h los, ca.

Jemand Lust und Zeit?

Grussascha

PS: Ich rede natürlich von Samstag.


----------



## Alaskanier (19. Februar 2010)

wo zu fahren?


----------



## DarkSensation (19. Februar 2010)

hmpf...
mein fahrrad passt in ne schuhkiste.


----------



## richtig (19. Februar 2010)

Kleine Tour rund um Heubach. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter hält und es ist nicht ZUUU nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _fäb_ (19. Februar 2010)

hi leutz 
wollt mich nur ma kurz vorstellen 
bin der "kleine" bruder vom Tobi  (Fabian (Fabi))
der mit dem Dirt...


----------



## ironhorse74 (19. Februar 2010)

... komme gerade aus essen betriebl. weiterbildung ...
haben dort auch mal die bikszene beschnuppert ...

http://www.funbox-amalie.de/ - auch nicht übel für die wintermonate !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MyjlHgL8vQ"]YouTube- Marius Hoppensack Funbox Amalie[/ame]

vll. bin ich morgen dabei - aber auf schlammschlacht hab ich keine lust !

cu


----------



## Alaskanier (19. Februar 2010)

ich auch nicht wirklich aber ich will die Totem mal ausprobieren


----------



## jeses (20. Februar 2010)

wir gehn morgen (SA) auf jeden Fall an den Bubenbrunnen (Eisenbach) zum biken zeitlich steht noch nichts genaues fest aber vorraussichtilich den ganzen tag wer lust hat soll sich melden dann können wir einen Zeitpunkt ausmachen


----------



## freeolly (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir gerade den Film hier angesehen:

http://www.vittoriaftp.com/whatsnext.zip

Lädt direkt eine Zip Datei mit einem MPEG4 Film. Steht auch in der neuen Freeride drin.
Lohnt sich, ist kostenlos, legal und echt gut gemacht.
What's next?

cheers
Olly


----------



## ironhorse74 (23. Februar 2010)

freeolly schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe mir gerade den Film hier angesehen:
> 
> http://www.vittoriaftp.com/whatsnext.zip
> ...


 
 - da will man sofort in den wald ...
cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (24. Februar 2010)

Servus, reiter des alukaltbluts  

wollt nur mal bekannt geben dass ich soeben meinen laufradsatz bestellt habe und hoffentlich spätestens heute in einer woche wieder, hoch zu "hirsch" und natürlich mit euch, unterwegs bin.
meine Frau und deren oma waren mal so frei mir den satz zum  zu schenken.
die besten frauen am start!

nur bei den sehr verlockenden buckelnufftouren kann ich leider nicht mitspielen........DH-Panzer halt....


----------



## Eyecatcher (24. Februar 2010)

So habe am WE ein gebrauchtes und doch gut erhaltenes Stinky erstanden. Wer hat Lust am WE wo biken zu gehen? Wäre ja für Eisenbach, bin aber auch offen für alles andere!

LG Stephie


----------



## jeses (24. Februar 2010)

hi
schau gerade whats next  sehr geil

eisenbach klingt gut vor der Haustür halt 
muss aber noch anmerken das es immoment noch eine schlammschlacht ist
die neue(richtung Ort) ist nass und rutschig
die alte ist im  Graben ein bachlauf
ich war gestern mim Simon oben es ging zu fahren war aber rutschig

zeitlich weis ich nicht ob ichs einrichten kann da ich am sa mal wieder ne tour fahren wollte und am So ab 13.00 Schach spiele das kann sich den ganzen tag ziehen
aber Fr habe ich ab 13.15 Zeit wenn einer kommen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeses (24. Februar 2010)

hallo ich bins jeses kleine schwester =)


----------



## Alaskanier (24. Februar 2010)

hey jes könnt gerne kommen da wegfahren iergendwie nicht so toll is wenn keiner kommt würde ich auch in Heubach mitbauen


----------



## DarkSensation (25. Februar 2010)

hmpf...

sitz in gedanken schon auf dem sattel...
vor mir staubige trails...
die sonne brennt vom himmel...
bremse auf, treten treten treten...

BALD!!!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (26. Februar 2010)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> So habe am WE ein gebrauchtes und doch gut erhaltenes Stinky erstanden. Wer hat Lust am WE wo biken zu gehen? Wäre ja für Eisenbach, bin aber auch offen für alles andere!
> 
> LG Stephie




glückwunsch zum stinky!
wünsch dir viel spaß damit!


----------



## Alaskanier (26. Februar 2010)

hey Leuz, wie sieht es jezt aus am Samstag oder Sonntag mit fahren in He oder Ei?


----------



## Sird77 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Kinder,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden hier

Hoffe ihr reisst richtig was raus und fahrt die ein oder andere Runde für mich mit ...

Meine Frau wird diese Saison wieder mit euch verbringen, wenn sie darf 

zumindest Beerfelden und das ein oder andere mal Hb.---

An dieser Stelle: Bräucht ich jemanden, der mir mal die Lyrik zerlegen kann, denn die macht komische "Schläge" beim ausfedern...

Ich selbst werde wohl die Saison wieder nicht dabei sein...es sei denn es geschieht ein mittleres Wunder...

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß bei eurer "Materialschlacht" und vor allem beim Fahren...
Bleibt alle heil, und reitet ne Runde für mich mit !

Greetz Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (26. Februar 2010)

Also wer ist morgen mit bei der Schlammschlacht dabei?
Werden morgen vormittag wahrscheinlich ne kleine Tour rund um HB drehen, hoffendlich ist der Schnee entgültig weg jetzt! Waren anfang der Woche an der Hole und da lagen noch min 30cm pappiger Schnee, Eisplatten und Sturzbäche inklusive...
Wie siehts am So aus? 


LG Stephie
Eat my dust ähhmm mud wohl eher!


----------



## Alaskanier (27. Februar 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Hallo Kinder,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal wieder melden hier
> 
> ...



was haste denn geschafft?

also morgen binn ich um 12:30 in Ei.zum fahrenalso wenn jemand will kann er oder sie gerne herkommen.

grüße aus Alaska


----------



## innerloop (27. Februar 2010)

versuch nummer 1087791236:

dann lasst uns doch den ganzen geheimkram in der IG besprechen! dann wird das email postfach nicht so "zugespammt"...

gruß moe


----------



## Alaskanier (27. Februar 2010)

da wäre ich auch dafür, mann müsste aber dann auch alle die bei uns mitfahren in die Gruppe aufnehmen.

meinen Bruder: _fäb_    und meinen Nachbar/Freund: jeses


----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. Februar 2010)

so, dass ihr zufrieden seid.......
hab gute neuigkeiten für euch. hab jetz nen neuen sattel bestellt.
mein "spaceshuttle" wird ausgemustert


----------



## innerloop (27. Februar 2010)

@alaska: schick mir ne pn mit den nicknames von den ganzen jungs, dann bekommen die ne einladung für die IG...


----------



## Alaskanier (28. Februar 2010)

ja mach ich morgen


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. Februar 2010)

... ist gestern super gelaufen - danke noch mal an alle ... 

 cu next we


----------



## Alaskanier (28. Februar 2010)

Also, dass mit dem Wald heute war ja der totale Reinfall.

Wir sind dann hoch auf die Höhe bei uns und haben versucht uns von Drachen auf unseren Rädern ziehen zu lassen (was nicht so wirklich geklappt hat). 
Als wir wieder runter sind, war ein Baum über die Straße gefallen auf dem wir entlang fahren wollten. Wir waren gerade dabei das Rad auf den Baum stellen als wir gesehen haben wie auf dem Weg oberhalb ein Auto anhält und ein Kerl aussteigt um einen kleinen Baum, der auf die Straße gefallen ist auf die Seite zu räumen. Der läuft auf den kleinen Baum zu, rennt auf einmahl los und sprinngt die Böschung runter weil ein riesen Baum in seine Richtung fällt, dass teil hat ungefär nen Durchmesser von 50-60cm gehabt.

Naja dem Kerl is nichts pasiert und er ist eingestiegen und zurück in den Adel gefahren und hat die Feuerwehr grufen.

Gruß: Alaskanier

und bleibt bei sonem Wind bloß aus dem Wald raus


----------



## Dr.Workshop (28. Februar 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> Also, dass mit dem Wald heute war ja der totale Reinfall.
> und bleibt bei sonem Wind bloß aus dem Wald raus




ähm sorry wenn ich das jetzt mal so ausdrücke, aber wenn jemand bei dem wetter in den wald fährt/geht, weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz was mit ihm los ist.
nennt man das nicht lebensmüde???
nehmts mir bitte nicht krumm aber da muss man echt den kopf schütteln.

jeder vernünftige mensch bleibt bei sonem wetter mim arsch zuhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (1. März 2010)

moritz und ich waren heute auch im wald und haben auch olly + mel getroffen...

aber wir hatten ja helme auf


----------



## Vulgarius (1. März 2010)

wir waren auch im wald und es war garnicht so schlimm hatte das auto ausserhalb geparkt von daher konnte da auch nichts passieren und an der strecke waren eh so dicht bäume da hat das nicht so viel ausgemacht.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. März 2010)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> moritz und ich waren heute auch im wald und haben auch olly + mel getroffen...
> 
> aber wir hatten ja helme auf




naja gut, solange ihr die eierschale auf hattet gehts ja


----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. März 2010)

ou man ich könnt ko*zen.................
eben komm ich heim, "geilo" dacht ich, felgen sind da!
....pack den kram aus und was ist?
felgen soweit alles klar un wie bestellt ABER adapter vom vr fehlt für die steckachse und für das hr fehlt der spanner........super ingo!


 naja nachhut kommt dann wohl morgen, der hersteller war da zum glück ganz unkompliziert.


trotzdem ätzend, hätt heut das bike schonmal auf die eigenen beine stellen können. vllt bin ich next weekend mal mit am start! hängt leider nicht vom betriebsbereiten bike ab, sondern da hat die family auch noch nen wörtchen mit zu reden.


----------



## _fäb_ (1. März 2010)

hi leuz 
hab gestern von meinem bruder erfahren das es hier noch ma so ne gruppe gibt...
könnt ich da eventuell beitreten?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. März 2010)

hier mal wieder ein bilder update!
fehlt nur noch kleinkram und mein neuer sattel. werd ich morgen mal rangehen.
gruß dennis


----------



## Alaskanier (1. März 2010)

naja Workshop wir waren ja nicht im Wald wir waren auf einer freien anhöhe und sind auf dem Haimweg am Waldrand vorbeigekommen und haben die oben geschilderte Szene beobachtet und sind ja dann auch gleich heim da wir ja nicht bescheuert


----------



## Alaskanier (1. März 2010)

so siht das rad schon besser aus nur die Kurbel gefällt mir einfach nicht


----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. März 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> naja Workshop wir waren ja nicht im Wald wir waren auf einer freien anhöhe und sind auf dem Haimweg am Waldrand vorbeigekommen und haben die oben geschilderte Szene beobachtet und sind ja dann auch gleich heim da wir ja nicht bescheuert




wollt euch auch nicht direkt damit ansprechen. galt eher der allgemeinheit 




Alaskanier schrieb:


> so siht das rad schon besser aus nur die Kurbel gefällt mir einfach nicht




wenn ich ehrlich bin.....mir auch nicht 100% 

naja sie ist ok und für den dh-zweck gemacht, dazu war sie günstig.
die saison werd ich nix mehr pimpen aber werd schon wieder mal bei gelegenheit ne saint montieren.
die raceface ist nur mittel zum zweck, keine auf dauer gewollte lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (2. März 2010)

das radl macht sich langsam!
find die kurbel gar nicht so übel.
ich finde es ist jedem das seine was ran  kommt und was net.


----------



## ironhorse74 (2. März 2010)

bin morgen (mi.) zwischen drei und sechs in hb - ist noch jemand im park  ?

cu


----------



## richtig (2. März 2010)

in 55 minuten bekomme ich den kiefer aufgefräst. ich werde nicht dabei sein. 

ich dachte eigentlich die op hätte ich schon hinter mir und war schon beim arzt. als die hübsche op schwester sich nach der op allerdings anfing auszuziehen dachte ich mir schon, dass da was nicht stimmen kann.

naja, ich bin dann aufgewacht und hab gemerkt, dass ich alles noch vor mir habe  böse welt.

grussascha


----------



## innerloop (2. März 2010)

guter traum!!! aber die realität ist hässlich und gemein! gute besserung.


----------



## gabriel weber (2. März 2010)

eventuell bin ich dabei - wenn noch mehr kommen... (zum bauen oder fahren ?)

gruß,

gabriel


----------



## ironhorse74 (2. März 2010)

biken ... es sei denn, es sind genug am start.
sa. gehts wieder weiter 
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. März 2010)

vllt häng ich mich mit dran wenn endlich mein schnellspanner nachgeliefert wird.


----------



## Eyecatcher (3. März 2010)

Moe und ich kommen auch um 3, wenn er es bis dahin wieder geschafft hat sein bike zusammen zu bauen...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (3. März 2010)

juhu heute ist endlich mein spanner fürs hr gekommen und mein neuer sattel!

seht und staunt!

wenn ich kurz und voller stolz vorstellen darf, mein Rotwild RDH04CD bj 2000!

mein bike ist nun so gut wie fahrbereit!
morgen *nur noch kette dran* (heb ich mir für morgen als kleines schmankerl auf ), dann noch ein bisjen feintuning was zugverlegung betrifft und los gehts!





so und nun wars das von mir hier mit vielem , jetz wird gerockt!

die nächsten tage kommen noch ein paar schöne aufnahmen nach, natürlich mit massig sonnenschein!


----------



## DarkSensation (4. März 2010)

ich finde das kann sich sehen lassen!!!

echt schönes bike geworden!

aber finde echt das es klein aussieht. fährt sich sicher spritzig.
bei mir nimmts auch form an. warte noch auf das letzte paket und der aufbau kann beginnen.
hab sogar nen fertigen lrs gefunden. bei bmo einen dt swiss 6.10 mit hügi. nimmt langsam gestalt an das ganze. bin echt mal gespannt.
hab etliche gimmiks verbaut und bestellt die sicher aufsehn erregen...

bilder folgen...

bei den bauarbeiten halt ich mich raus, denn ich bin krankgeschrieben bis auf weiteres. hatte einen kleinen unfall... peilich aber wahr... 
näheres kann ich ja bei gelegenheit mal erzählen.

gruss an alle


----------



## jeses (4. März 2010)

hi
das rad ist kurz und wendig  nice nice
aber der knick im sattel ist gewöhnungsbedürftig
ich weis leider noch nicht ob ich am sa zeit habe zu kommen
Gruß Jonas


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. März 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ich finde das kann sich sehen lassen!!!
> 
> echt schönes bike geworden!
> 
> ...



ja es ist recht kurz man hockt aber angenehm drauf.
war eben mal auf der gasse damit, fühlt sich schön an.
hab mal grundsetuo fürs fahrwerk gemacht, feinabstimmung dann halzt in action.
 werd viel spaß damit haben denke ich.




jeses schrieb:


> hi
> das rad ist kurz und wendig  nice nice
> aber der knick im sattel ist gewöhnungsbedürftig
> ich weis leider noch nicht ob ich am sa zeit habe zu kommen
> Gruß Jonas



den knick merkt man aber nicht wirklich. ist nur optik.






So, und hier gibts ein paar, mehr schlecht als recht, sonnenpics
hatte leider nur die kleine exilim zur hand.
viel spaß beim gucken!


----------



## richtig (4. März 2010)

erinnert mich an den alten cannondale super v rahmen. so aufgebaut find ichs doch schicker als ich dachte. aber eine kleinigkeit noch.... hmmm... ich trau's mich gar nicht zu sagen.... "pedale?"

mit dem aluguss wirst du auf dauer definitiv keinen spaß haben. die investition würde ich noch tätigen... sobald du auch nur annähernd in den bereich kommst, für den das bike gedacht ist, hast du dir bei den "noppenpedalen" wahrscheinlich schon die haxen gebrochen oder wenigstens deine eier schön blau gesessen. ich hab ja mal drauf gestanden und muss sagen, auf dem pedal hast du sogar mit den guten five10 schühchen so viel grip wie eingeseift in der duschwanne...

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> erinnert mich an den alten cannondale super v rahmen. so aufgebaut find ichs doch schicker als ich dachte. aber eine kleinigkeit noch.... hmmm... ich trau's mich gar nicht zu sagen.... "pedale?"
> 
> mit dem aluguss wirst du auf dauer definitiv keinen spaß haben. die investition würde ich noch tätigen... sobald du auch nur annähernd in den bereich kommst, für den das bike gedacht ist, hast du dir bei den "noppenpedalen" wahrscheinlich schon die haxen gebrochen oder wenigstens deine eier schön blau gesessen. ich hab ja mal drauf gestanden und muss sagen, auf dem pedal hast du sogar mit den guten five10 schühchen so viel grip wie eingeseift in der duschwanne...
> 
> grussascha



also ich bin noch keine sekunde von den pedalen abgerutscht.
find die jetzt echt nicht schlecht. logisch, wenn die abgenutzt sind wirds kritisch aber so viel bin ich die ja noch nicht gefahren.
was würdest denn für pedale vorschlagen falls der fall eintreten sollte???
bin ja bekanntlich für alles offen


----------



## richtig (4. März 2010)

die hauptsache pins zum schrauben. es gibt welche von specialized in gold. die sind auch ziemlich gut und billig. vielleicht sowas?


----------



## jeses (4. März 2010)

Hi
draußen siehts auf jedenfall nochmal besser aus gefällt mir sehr 
ich freu mich schon das rad demnächst mal in live zu sehn
Gruß Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> die hauptsache pins zum schrauben. es gibt welche von specialized in gold. die sind auch ziemlich gut und billig. vielleicht sowas?




erstnal die syncros verkloppen, da gibts bissi geld für


----------



## DarkSensation (5. März 2010)

so rahmen ist neu gelagert und die gabel ist eingebaut.
stell gleich mal bilder rein.

hoffentlich kommt morgen das letzte paket.


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. März 2010)

... heut ist mal wieder snowride angesagt ...

cu in hb


----------



## freeolly (6. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
bei mir wird es heute leider nix... Hänge immer noch am Flughafen in Leipzig fest.
Wir sehen uns nächste Woche.

cheers

Olly


----------



## Dr.Workshop (7. März 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> so rahmen ist neu gelagert und die gabel ist eingebaut.
> stell gleich mal bilder rein.
> 
> hoffentlich kommt morgen das letzte paket.




öh!
wo sind die bilder????


----------



## DarkSensation (7. März 2010)

jajajaaaa...

ok hier mal das erste bild...
leider noch ein roher ungeschliffener diamant ohne anbauten...

aber es wird!

felgen sind auch noch die alten.


----------



## jeses (7. März 2010)

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus gefällt mir


----------



## freeolly (7. März 2010)

Jo! sieht richtig -)) geil aus!!! gefällt mir sehr!
Das war es hoffentlich auch jetzt endgültig mit dem Winter.
Das am Samstag hat mir echt gereicht.....
cu @ SA
Olly


----------



## ironhorse74 (8. März 2010)

@ DarkSensation
... wird en heisses teil ...

@ all
hoffentlich macht uns am sa. das wetter nicht schon wieder en strich durch die rechnung 

mi. evtl. hb !?

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. März 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> jajajaaaa...
> 
> ok hier mal das erste bild...




na also, geht doch!
was hast denn noch so für leckerli geplant zum dranbauen??


----------



## DarkSensation (8. März 2010)

das wird wohl die fotostory erzählen.
ick verrot nüx!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. März 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> das wird wohl die fotostory erzählen.
> ick verrot nüx!



spasssssbremse


----------



## Eyecatcher (8. März 2010)

Also ich war am Mittwoch da und da sah die Kante oben auch schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus, lässt wohl aber kaum vermeiden, wenn man so wie ich einfach nur runterrollt und nich droppt. Keine Ahnung wie man das lösen könnte, evt nen ast als feste kante einbauen?!
Und der Cornersprung (ihr meint doch den mit der Tonne) war noch da, den kann man ja wohl auch trotz Unvermögen nicht wegbremsen...
Durch den vielen Regen der Vortags gefallen war war alles etwas matschig und zermürbt, aber sonst war noch alles da.


----------



## DarkSensation (8. März 2010)

huuuui

arrrrrriiiibaaaaa...

soviel dazu!


----------



## jeses (8. März 2010)

sers 
mach die kante am weg aus holz zwei pfähle rein und eine stämmchen quergelegt dann hat man mit wenig arbeit ne dauerhaft saubere Kante
Gruß Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (9. März 2010)

Die Kante befindet sich direkt an einem Weg, wenn wir da mit Holzpflöcken arbeiten könnte das zu sehr auffallen. Mal schaun, das Problem können wir ja am Sa zusammen lösen. Wer kommst den noch so am Sa?

Werde morgen mein Kona in Hb ausführen, hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Mr. Hammerschmidt?


----------



## ironhorse74 (9. März 2010)

werde morgen mi. gegen 3 einrollen ...
sa. ist auch geplant !

@ Eyecatcher
denkst du an die DVD's 

cu


----------



## richtig (10. März 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> jajajaaaa...
> 
> ok hier mal das erste bild...
> leider noch ein roher ungeschliffener diamant ohne anbauten...
> ...


----------



## Eyecatcher (11. März 2010)

@gabriel: Also ich weiß echt nicht was du hast, war gestern am Spot und es war alles so wie letzten Sa als du auch da warst?! Der Tonnensprung ist genausohoch wie vorher, weiß ja nicht ob du ihn an dem Sa wo wir gebaut haben überhaupt mal gesprungen bist?
Aber du kannst ja am Sa kommen und es dir selbst anschauen und mithelfen die Strecke bis unten fertig zu bekommen. Wenn sie dir zu langweilig ist, können wir ja links neben dran in der Waldschneise noch nen paar doubles hinbastlen.


----------



## gabriel weber (11. März 2010)

ich komme am sa wenns wetter gut genug ist... 

UND:     -> email

gruß,

gabriel


----------



## richtig (11. März 2010)

samstag muss ich leider arbeiten (wohnung). 
aber ich werde sonntag mal drüberrollen.
viel spaß.

grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (11. März 2010)

... ist wohl klar das ich zur gewohnten zeit auch am start bin ...

cu


----------



## Bennsen123 (11. März 2010)

guden ich komm aus darmstadt und suche ständig neue spots


----------



## jeses (11. März 2010)

dann bist du hier richtig haben ein paar echt schöne sachen im angebot


----------



## DarkSensation (12. März 2010)

guuuut weiter so...

menges hat recht im bezug aufs forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bennsen123 (12. März 2010)

jeses schrieb:


> dann bist du hier richtig haben ein paar echt schöne sachen im angebot



schlag mal was vor außer rinne da war ich schon oft


----------



## Sird77 (12. März 2010)

Hallo Kinders,

hab nun alles nochmal bestätigt bekommen...

PrivatInso ist endlich durch! und mein alten FS incl.2er bekomme ich in der nächsten Woche wiedererteilt! 
Juhu!
Frauchen hat ihr Rädel auch wieder fit gemacht bekommen und rockt schon kräftig einige Trails.

Sollte einer von euch *irgend eine* Gurke über haben mit der ich die Saison nicht ganz und gar verpasse...lasst es mich wissen...würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ab und an mitfahren könnte.
Ich werd mein Radl wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr "auslösen" können(odererst gegen Ende des Jahres)

Bin ja neuerdings leider sowas wie "arbeitssuchend" und musste sogar zum Amt.

PS.Olly... ich hab mir das Teil und den großen Bruder dazu mal angeschaut...da verdient man ja fast dran wenn man es zerlegt und die Brocken verkauft! Das nenn ich mal hart an der Mage gekratzt. Schönes Teil aber...*neidisch bin * 
@sasch...: ich warte noch immer drauf das du dich mal meldest du untreue Tomate!!!
@Rest of HB: Wo steckt ihr alle?

Greetz Chris


----------



## richtig (12. März 2010)

Ig!?


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. März 2010)

@ Sird77
... komm doch morgen mal vorbei ...
cu


----------



## jeses (12. März 2010)

ich hab morgen leider nur vormittags zeit
es ist auch schlecht wetter gemeldet was mich aber im normalfall nicht stört
aber vll am so


----------



## DarkSensation (12. März 2010)

sird ich fühle mit dir...
das leben ist eine einzige katastrophe...


----------



## Alaskanier (12. März 2010)

also ich fände es auch besser wenn so sachen wie das nächste mal treffen in der IG besprochen werden


----------



## Eyecatcher (13. März 2010)

So Leute, der neue Streckenabschnitt in Hb ist jetzt fertig! Mr.Hammerschmidt, Anoli und ich haben sie heute in 4-5h Arbeit fertig gestellt und wünschen allen die morgen die Strecke befahren viel Spaß! 

Hier eine kleine Liste der Herausforderungen: Drop, Barrel-Jump, Doubel, ein paar kleine Hüpfer, Steinfeld, Drop, 3 Anlieger in S-Form, 2 kleine Jumps und noch ne kleine Überraschung, dann über den weg und freeridemäßig zu den Treppen.
Über konstruktive Kritik würden wir uns sehr freuen, ihr seid aber auch eingeladen selbst die Schippe in die Hand zu nehmen ;-)


----------



## richtig (13. März 2010)

bin sehr gespannt. aber w. t. f. ist anoli???
grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. März 2010)

So nebenbei, wir sind morsche so ab 1130-1200 in Beerfelle am Start.

Jemand Lust ?


----------



## Alaskanier (13. März 2010)

ich komme und jeses auch


----------



## jeses (13. März 2010)

ich komm au mit alskanier


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. März 2010)

......ich denke *Alaska *kommt mit Dir .......    (    )


----------



## Alaskanier (13. März 2010)

ich fahre das Auto und er sitzt neben dran


----------



## anoli (14. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> bin sehr gespannt. aber w. t. f. ist anoli???
> grussascha


 

Ach wie schön dass niemand weiß ...

Schaffs heut leider nicht.
Zu viel Termine 

Aber ich schau mal wie ich am Mittwoch Feierabend machen kann.
Wird dann aber 1600, vielleicht ist dann ja noch jemand da?

Gruß anoli aka Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (14. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> bin sehr gespannt. aber w. t. f. ist anoli???
> grussascha



Den erkennt man an seinen stylischen Armbändern. Wird umgangssprachlich auch Gips gennant


----------



## anoli (15. März 2010)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Den erkennt man an seinen stylischen Armbändern. Wird umgangssprachlich auch Gips gennant


 

ganz genau :-D

sah damals so aus:


----------



## ironhorse74 (15. März 2010)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Den erkennt man an seinen stylischen Armbändern. Wird umgangssprachlich auch Gips gennant


 
... und den scharfen freeride-overknees ...

@ all
werde am mi. auch mal in hb vorbeischauen ... 

(ich will noch en logride )

cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. März 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ... und den scharfen freeride-overknees ...
> 
> @ all
> werde am mi. auch mal in hb vorbeischauen ...
> ...



kann mittwoch leider wieder nicht. haben nen termin beim zahnarzt mit der kleinen. vllt am we mit voller Rotwild-montur


----------



## jeses (15. März 2010)

hi
wollt eigentlich gestern nach hb aber da sich mit alask in beerfelden was ergeben hat war ich da naja vll wird es ja dieses we was


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. März 2010)

*Jeses*.................bist drin.


----------



## jeses (15. März 2010)

ich habs grad gesehen danke war echt schön gestern gerne wieder


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. März 2010)

Dann mal gemacht, der nächte Post dahingehend wird kommen.....


----------



## ironhorse74 (16. März 2010)

somebody morgen in hb - und wann ?

cu


----------



## richtig (16. März 2010)

ich!
schlag ne uhrzeit vor.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (16. März 2010)

... wenn die turmuhr dreimal schlägt ...


----------



## richtig (16. März 2010)




----------



## DarkSensation (16. März 2010)

hab heut mir gleichaltrige freerider in reinheim getroffen.
ein herr mit mädel beide anfänger. 

werd mit denen mal die wälder rund um reinheim unsicher machen. anscheinend haben die sogar den ein oder andern schönen spot. ûber unsre sachen halt ich komplett dicht.
will nur bezwecken das alina mal langsam auf touren kommt. 

leider hat sich bei mir immer noch nichts getan. werdeecht langsam etwas depri. 

an die aktiven rider:
schreibt doch mal meinen bruder an. er heisst redshadow (in der kontakt liste).
er traut sich nicht euch selbst zu fragen aber würde sich bestimmt mega freuen da ich zz nicht fit bin um mit ihm zu fahren.

gruss an alle!


----------



## Alaskanier (16. März 2010)

gruß zurück


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. März 2010)

moin männer!

hab paar kleinigkeiten die ich loswerden möchte.

schaut einfach mal nach. an den preisen kann ich natürlich noch was schrauben wenn es für einen von euch ist.
gruß dennis


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/151158


----------



## ironhorse74 (18. März 2010)

... was für ein geiles bikewetter und ich sitz im büro 

hoffentlich ist es am sa. auch so scheeeeee ...

cu


----------



## richtig (18. März 2010)

Donnerstag, 14:51 Uhr MEZ: so, ich werde jetzt eine kleine feierabendrunde machen... falls noch jemand in der ecke (hb) sein sollte, schickt mir eine sms oder so.

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. März 2010)

samstag jemand in hb????


----------



## ironhorse74 (18. März 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> samstag jemand in hb????


 
yes ... 13.30h ist geplant  !

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. März 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> yes ... 13.30h ist geplant  !
> 
> cu


kann niemand früher  hab nur bis 15uhr zeit...verdammte hacke......


----------



## Schorty01 (18. März 2010)

Servus zusammen,
wo ungefähr ist denn eurer feiner Freeride Track in HB.
Kenn mich in der Ecke auch ein bißchen aus, hab aber das Teil noch nicht gefunden. Bin auch so ein wenig Freeride mäßig unterwegs und würd mir eurer Streckchen gerne mal anschauen. Ich weiß ihr seid Neuen gegenüber immer skeptisch....kann ich verstehen. Wo ungefähr ist denn euer Streckchen, dann geh ich mal auf die Suche...
Mach auch nix kaputt...Ehrenwort!  Hab selber früher am Franky gebaut und weiss wie ******* es ist wenn einem einer die Ganze Arbeit zerstört! Könnt mir auch gerne ne PM schreiben.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Sird77 (19. März 2010)

werde morgen Sa. gg 13.00 in hb sein...wenn´s passt ...hoffe ich steh nicht alleine da ...


----------



## gabriel weber (20. März 2010)

hi,

fahre gleich nach beerfelden und werde dort nen arbeitseinsatz beginnen (aufräumarbeiten) - einer muss ja mal anfangen sonst klappts im april nicht mit der eröffnung...

ich wäre sehr glücklich über eure hilfe... fange mit der wallridestrecke an...

gruß,

gabriel


----------



## Alaskanier (20. März 2010)

in der liegt doch nix


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. März 2010)

kennt jemand von euch einen kilian köhler oder ist es selbst aus eisenbach???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (20. März 2010)

ja der is ein jahr älter als ich und wohnt in der gleichen Straße (nur ein stück weiter unten)

wiso?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. März 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> ja der is ein jahr älter als ich und wohnt in der gleichen Straße (nur ein stück weiter unten)
> 
> wiso?




hab mit nem arbeitskollegen gesprochen der in eisenbach bis letztes jahr gewohnt hat, wegen dem bubenbrunnen.
sein sohn fährt jetzt auch. wollte nur wissen ob da zusammenhang besteht.


----------



## Alaskanier (20. März 2010)

wie der Kilian fährt auch? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. März 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> wie der Kilian fährt auch? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?




ich meinte den sohn meines kollegen. der fährt jetzt auch.
aber dieser kilian sollte schon fahren soweit ich das jetzt verstanden hab.
die fahren wohl immer in bürgsatdt oder großwallstadt im wald am steinbruch.


----------



## Alaskanier (20. März 2010)

wäre mir neu na ja ich frage ihn mal


----------



## jeses (20. März 2010)

ich kenn den kilian auch aber nur vom sehn das mim biken wäre mir neu aber warum nicht


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. März 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> wäre mir neu na ja ich frage ihn mal



ich kenne den jungen mann nicht, hab eben nur diese info von meinem arbeitskollegen. hätte ja sein können dass es einer von euch jungs ist.
hab euch eisenbacher ja noch nicht persönlich kennengelernt.


----------



## Alaskanier (20. März 2010)

morgen wäre diese einzigartige Möglichkeit uns Jungs aus Eisenbach (nebst Strecken) mal kennenzulernen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. März 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> morgen wäre diese einzigartige Möglichkeit uns Jungs aus Eisenbach (nebst Strecken) mal kennenzulernen



hab mim sascha schon geschrieben. bin morgen verplant. sonntag ist immer family dran.


----------



## jeses (20. März 2010)

genau meine wenigkeit ist aber nur bis 12.30 zu bestaunen da ich danch nach obb muss zum schachspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (20. März 2010)

naja Schach ist fast so spannend wie Hallenhalma *duckundwech*


----------



## jeses (20. März 2010)

schach ist echt cool wenn mans mal verstanden hat und das hab ich 
und zu deinem duck und weg du sitzt jetzt scho seit stunden im nebenraum tztztz


----------



## Alaskanier (20. März 2010)

naja ich war als ich das geschrieben hab noch daheim gesessen


----------



## jeses (20. März 2010)

schach ist echt cool wenn mans mal verstanden hat und das hab ich 
und zu deinem duck und weg du sitzt jetzt scho seit stunden im nebenraum tztztz


----------



## Alaskanier (21. März 2010)

heute jemand lust zu kommen?


----------



## DarkSensation (21. März 2010)

ich geh jetzt schlafen...
viel spass beim biken...

war ne lange harte nacht *gähn*


----------



## Alaskanier (21. März 2010)

gute "Nacht"


----------



## Eyecatcher (21. März 2010)

Verdammt, habe dieses WE schon wieder keine Zeit um nach Alaska zu fahren, aber nächstes WE!
Sind heute ab 14h on tour im Wald, werden so gegen 15h die Hole und evt den Spot passieren. Yeah Matschsurfen!

@ Mr. Hammerschmidt: Ich habe geheime Ware vom Schorsch für dich, wie siehts am Mi bei dir aus? Könnte mal bei dir vorbeikurbeln, oder treffen wir uns am Spot?

Mein Spruch der Woche: Lieber Kondition statt Carbon!


----------



## Alaskanier (21. März 2010)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> vorbeikurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (21. März 2010)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> @ Mr. Hammerschmidt: Ich habe geheime Ware vom Schorsch für dich, wie siehts am Mi bei dir aus? Könnte mal bei dir vorbeikurbeln, oder treffen wir uns am Spot?


 
... 
ja mi. ist hb geplant - uhrzeit gebe ich noch bekannt - lösegeld ist schon eingepackt ...
cu


----------



## innerloop (21. März 2010)

statusmeldung: ferdisch aber glücklich.

das war für mich heute die erste ernstzunehmende tour seit anfang des jahres. fazit: auch beinen rosten ein


----------



## richtig (21. März 2010)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Mein Spruch der Woche: Lieber Kondition statt Carbon!



Hier das ORIGINAL 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOIX6MIvNM"]YouTube- Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden[/ame]



innerloop schrieb:


> statusmeldung: ferdisch aber glücklich.
> das war für mich heute die erste ernstzunehmende tour seit anfang des jahres. fazit: auch beinen rosten ein



und ich durfte dabei sein 

grussascha


----------



## Female (21. März 2010)

Versteiht de Dialäkt hie in öberhoupt eine?

Hier noch eine dieser spektakulärsten Werbungen aus der Schweiz, für den (auslaufenden) Winter:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpwcq0DuCm8"]YouTube- Steinbock Spot "Lenzerheide Winter 09/10"[/ame]


----------



## entlebucher (21. März 2010)

... und wenn wir schon dabei sind, darf dieser Klassiker nicht fehlen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4-S20DsDz8"]YouTube- Los geht's![/ame]


----------



## richtig (21. März 2010)

haha, sie an wer da aus den löchern geschlüpft kommt...
hoi tsamä.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeses (22. März 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## entlebucher (22. März 2010)

ja, da kommen sogar wir unter unseren Steinen hervorgekrochen
Die Steinböcke sind schliesslich die beiden wichtigsten Imageträger für die Schweiz (Graubünden


----------



## richtig (22. März 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Die Steinböcke sind schliesslich die beiden wichtigsten Imageträger für die Schweiz (Graubünden



ich dachte das wären die menges


----------



## entlebucher (22. März 2010)

Edit: ups, da war noch wer Falsches auf meinem PC eingeloggt.


----------



## Female (22. März 2010)

So, jetzt noch mit dem richtigen Login.



richtig schrieb:


> haha, sie an wer da aus den löchern geschlüpft kommt...
> *hoi tsamä.*
> 
> grussascha



Das heisst "Grützi" (oder äbe haut Grüezi, u de simmer scho gli bi de Güetzi, was dann wiederum Keksen entsprechen würde). 
So, ich verzieh mich wieder dahin wo ich hergekommen bin... *davonsaus*


----------



## ironhorse74 (23. März 2010)

morgen mi. hb - siehe IG
cu


----------



## DarkSensation (24. März 2010)

so es wird langsam mal zeit!
hab alles storniert und neu zusammen gestellt. nächste woche gehts rund!

wir sehen uns on the road... äh trail )


----------



## richtig (24. März 2010)

Weil's so schön ist, 
das Wetter stimmt, 
ich am Wochenende nicht da bin,
morgen Mittag frei habe:

Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit für ne Dreckpartie?

Grussascha


----------



## Rumpelstils (24. März 2010)

Hallo ironhorse74


nochmals Herzlichen Dank für die CD.


Gruß rumpelstils


----------



## DarkSensation (25. März 2010)

ich ich ich!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (25. März 2010)

ich muss heute erstmal die felge austauschen. die ist kaputt.
hast du dein rad wieder?


----------



## DarkSensation (25. März 2010)

ne.. trotzdem ist der wille da...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (25. März 2010)

samstag hb??? wer ist da??? vorausgesetzt trocken.....


----------



## richtig (25. März 2010)

ich bin jetzt doch nicht in münchen... d. h. vielleicht ich auch.
EDIT: ja, ich auch!
grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (25. März 2010)

könntet ihr sowas nicht woanders besprechen?
mir zerreisst es das herz  (  )


----------



## richtig (26. März 2010)

leute... wie siehts aus... wer hat denn zeit? ich hätte nix gegen ne kleine runde vorher. 
treffpunkt rh, dann burg -> elk -> b45 -> hohl -> hb?

grussascha

simon, halt durch...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (26. März 2010)

so ein scheiss wetter ey.........................


----------



## ironhorse74 (26. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> leute... wie siehts aus... wer hat denn zeit? ich hätte nix gegen ne kleine runde vorher.
> treffpunkt rh, dann burg -> elk -> b45 -> hohl -> hb?
> 
> grussascha


 
... falls ich der burgherrin entkommen kann, leg ich mich im burggraben auf die lauer ...

cu


----------



## _fäb_ (27. März 2010)

das wetter macht mich krank...:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. März 2010)

_fäb_ schrieb:


> das wetter macht mich krank...:kotz:




jap....wollte heut meine jungfernfahrt machen.....


----------



## _fäb_ (27. März 2010)

jetz sin Ferien, und dann sowas....


----------



## DarkSensation (27. März 2010)

bmo macht mich krank!!!

zuerst sind schaltwerk und co nicht auf lager und jetzt kette und lenker!
eigentlich müsste man pro verstrichenem non-bike-tag 1% rabatt bekommen!

so ein mist!!!

...kein bike...
...kneipentour


----------



## richtig (27. März 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> bmo macht mich krank!!!
> 
> zuerst sind schaltwerk und co nicht auf lager und jetzt kette und lenker!
> eigentlich müsste man pro verstrichenem non-bike-tag 1% rabatt bekommen!
> ...



schei$$e... du tust mir so leid... glaubs mir. ich kann mir nichts schlimmeres vorstellen als das, was du gerade durch machst.

wenn du dich mal ne halbe stunde auf mein nucleon setzen möchtest, komm vorbei... 

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. März 2010)

männer wie schauts mal mit nem besuch bei rotwild???

die rotwildfraktion hier in MTB-News hat was organisiert mit einigen mitgliedern.
hat sich sehr interessant angehört. von entwicklung bis montage ham die sich alles angeguckt. unter anderem war auch manfred stromberg mal kurz anwesend.

ich fände es mal interessant hinter die kulissen von nem bikehersteller zu schauen.
hat jemand lust auf so eine aktion???
da gibts auch jede menge über die verwendeten materialen zu lernen, alá carbon und co.

die von rotwild wären bei solchen aktionen angeblich recht unkompliziert, ausserdem ist dietzenbach ja grad um die ecke.

ich meine auch wenn hier sonst keine rotwilderer in unserer gruppe dabei sind ist es mal echt ne sache.


----------



## down (29. März 2010)

...bin zwar momentan ohne bike aber kann mir mal einer ne pn schicken wies zur hohle geht?

wäre echt dankbar !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (30. März 2010)

hi, das ist kein geheimnis:  49°50'16.89"N  //  8°58'13.30"E
an diesem punkt endet der trail (hohl).

grussascha


----------



## PFADFINDER (30. März 2010)

Dat is ja fies. Da muss der Arme ja den ganzen Trail hochschieben  

Meld mich hier jetzt auch mal kurz, wenn ich schon eure schöne Strecken öfters nutze. Was soll ich sagen, eigentlich nur ein fettes DANKE. Dank eurer Baukünste muss ich wenigstens nicht immer in den Taunus oder zur Bergstraße fahren und kann hier an meinen bescheidenen Luft-Skills arbeiten. Aber dieses Jahr gibt es noch ein paar Ziele. Und wenn ich neben meinen Kids und dem Job auch mal Zeit habe, werde ich mich mal aktiv einbringen.

@richtig - am Freitag wollten wir eventuell mit 2 Kollegen von der Bergstraße ein wenig rund um hb touren. Geht da bei Dir was? 

Der Typ mit dem schwarzen Nicolai.


----------



## richtig (30. März 2010)

Hi Typ mit dem schwarzen Nicolai,

ja, das könnte gehen. Aber nur kurzfristig. Gut zu wissen, dass Ihr unterwegs seid, ich melde mich einfach, wenn ich mich auf den Weg mache. Ich habe blöderweise gestern, wegen dem Mistwetter, die G-boxx zerlegt. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das ohne größere Probleme wieder hin bis Ende der Woche.

Bis vielleicht dann,
Der Typ mit dem roten Nicolai.


----------



## entlebucher (30. März 2010)

@richtig: denk an die 0,8mm Züge


----------



## richtig (30. März 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @richtig: denk an die 0,8mm Züge


hilf mir auf die sprünge... die kurzen, die aus der rohloff kommen? sag nicht, dass das "spezialteile" sind... ist 0,8 nicht standard?


----------



## underdog01 (30. März 2010)

1,2mm sind, glaube ich, Standard!

Und wenn ich mich hier schon mal einbringe: Auch von mir ein fettes Danke an die Baumeister.

Hohl gehört mittlerweile fest zu meiner Standard-Runde. 

Leider arbeite ich meistens wenn alle anderen frei haben und habe frei wenn alle anderen arbeiten. Sonnst würde ich mich mal persönlich vorstellen und auch mal die Schaufel in die Hand nehmen.

Der Typ mit den mattschwarzen!


----------



## entlebucher (30. März 2010)

@underdog: stimmt, für die alten Gripshifts gibt es noch 1,0mm, sind aber auch zu dick.

@richtig: korrekt, dass sind die Züge für die interne Anlenkung. Ist mir auch erst am Schluss aufgefallen...  Rohloff verkauft dir leider nur max. 20cm lange Stücke (aus Garantiegründen *hüstel*).

Habe Sie auch seeeehr kurzfristig gebraucht und einen Tipp bekommen: Modellbauzubehör! Wird bei Flugmodellen gebraucht, gibts uA von Robbe (sog. Edelstahllitze).

Marschmarsch, ab zum nächsten Modellbauladen


----------



## richtig (30. März 2010)

ROBBE TAKELLITZE D0,8 18M EDELSTAHL
... 18 Meter... da kann ja nix mehr passieren.

@typ mit den 3 mattschwarzen: warst du neulich mit dem typ mit dem schwarzen nicolai in hb?

gruß d.t.m.d.r.n.


----------



## underdog01 (30. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> @typ mit den 3 mattschwarzen: warst du neulich mit dem typ mit dem schwarzen nicolai in hb?



Jo, mit dem bin ich öfter mal unterwegs


----------



## PFADFINDER (30. März 2010)

Ich schreibe was - ob, wie und wann wir fahren. 

G-Boxx zerlegt?!? Sach mal, nix besseres zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (30. März 2010)

hat jemand zufällig noch ne kurbel zu verkaufen?

langsam platzt mir der kragen!

sascha...
das teil ist doch neu oder?

ich verkriech mich wieder in meine wuthöhle und schmoll ne runde...
bis demnächst


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. März 2010)

@ DarkSensation

mach mal ne "to need" - liste ... und frag auch mal bei den jungs vom bubenbrunnen nach ... 

cu


----------



## Alaskanier (30. März 2010)

extra nachfragen ist nicht nötig wier/ich lese mit 

werde meine jezt tauschen gehen wierd eine FSA Maximus DH in schwarz und kommen eine RaceFace Atlas FR in rot.

die FSA ist alerdings mit ISIS 83mm Innenlager


----------



## innerloop (30. März 2010)

mal schauen ob mein rad bis zum WE wieder fit ist - die gabel bekommt gerade einen service und der war bitter nötig


----------



## DarkSensation (30. März 2010)

servus alaska!

ne passt leider nicht...


----------



## Alaskanier (30. März 2010)

was habt ihr dieses We vor?


----------



## Alaskanier (30. März 2010)

naja hab noch ne Oktalink für 68mm LX 

was schaffst du eigenlich dauernd dass du immer neue Teile brauchst oder baust du dier dein rad neu auf???


----------



## DarkSensation (30. März 2010)

ja wird neu aufgebaut.
...immernoch...

ist ein 100mm lager davon hab ich eins. 
mir fehlt nur ne stink normale kurbel...
am liebsten würd ich ne saint mitbestellen. hab aber bis jetzt nich passendes gefunden^^


----------



## richtig (31. März 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> sascha...
> das teil ist doch neu oder?





PFADFINDER schrieb:


> G-Boxx zerlegt?!? Sach mal, nix besseres zu tun!



Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, wie es in einer G-Boxx aussieht. Deshalb hab ich den Rahmen gekauft. Nur die Rohloff will nicht so recht aufgehen... ich werde es nachher mal mit der Flex versuchen.



DarkSensation schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig noch ne kurbel zu verkaufen? langsam platzt mir der kragen!
> ich verkriech mich wieder in meine wuthöhle und schmoll ne runde...
> bis demnächst



Simon, irgendwas musst Du da falsch machen... Du hast einen "Fehler im System"... Woran liegts denn? Wenn Dir was fehlt, fahr nach Kronberg zu HiBike und hör auf mit der Bestellerei - das verzögert das ganze nur NOCH mehr. Sorry für meine knappe Antwort gestern... hab mich nicht so aufs zurückschreiben konzentriert aber anschließend gemerkt, dass es vielleicht etwas zu unfreundlich/stoffelig/knapp angebunden rüber kam.

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (31. März 2010)

... heute ist hb geplant ...

cu


----------



## innerloop (31. März 2010)

kein bike^^


----------



## Alaskanier (31. März 2010)

die Atlas fr giebts in für 100 mm baubreite


----------



## DarkSensation (31. März 2010)

sascha

nicht schlimm...

nächste mail bmo.:
ihre bestellung kann nicht bearbeitet werden blabla bla jetzt reichts!

*rucksackschnapp* ab nach kronberg!
mag den laden zwar nicht aber wenns hilft^^


----------



## Eyecatcher (1. April 2010)

Weiß nicht was du hast, die bei HiBike sind doch ganz lustig ;-) Dann kannst gleich noch ne schöne Tour im taunus machen, so wie wir letzte Woche. Am 24.04 ist da übrigens Testival. Moe und ich waren letztes Jahr da und es war ziemlich cool, einfach Traumbike ausleihen und ne geführte Tour fahren (oder einfach so rumcruisen, gibt da massenhaft Trails). Gibt auch ne freeridetour mit shuttleservice, die wollte ich ja eigentlich dieses jahr fahren, wenn mein Schlüsselbein nicht futsch wäre...
Kennt hier jemand nen gutes Knochenwachsmittel?


----------



## DarkSensation (1. April 2010)

geh in den hellweg und hol dir 40mm sparx schrauben.
ich denke 2 stück dürften da reichen.


bin zz leider ohne auto...
sonst wär ich mal hingefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (1. April 2010)

wieder bike haben tu!


----------



## DarkSensation (1. April 2010)

*grrrr*


----------



## DarkSensation (2. April 2010)

so das wars jetzt erstmal wieder mit mir...

werd morgen in krankenhaus gebracht. verdacht auf blinddarm.
kann seit 2 tagen weder essen noch mich bewegen. 

ich glaube das ist ein fluch!
ich sollte das m-pire nicht länger an meinem bett stehn lassen... es strahlt definitv negative energie aus!!!


----------



## innerloop (3. April 2010)

oh man simon, was treibst du denn!?!?!

ich wünsch dir gute besserung, auf dass man sich mal wieder in HB sieht!


----------



## innerloop (3. April 2010)

ist jemand von den eisenbachern heute am bubenbrunnen? ich wollte mit einem kumpel aus münchen vorbei kommen...
wir würden irgendwann heute nachmittag eintrudeln, ne genaue zeit ist noch nicht verhandelt


----------



## Alaskanier (3. April 2010)

ja klar haben gerade was ausgemacht sind aber an der vorderen Strecke und bauen den Singeltrail weiter


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. April 2010)

@ DarkSensation
gute besserung ...

@ Alaskanier
werde die tage auch mal vorbeischauen ...

@ all
next we bf ?

cu


----------



## Alaskanier (4. April 2010)

will am sonntag mal hinfahren hab halt am 10. geb.  

*Frohe Ostern an alle*

@Ironhorse: ruf einfach vorher an


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. April 2010)

servus!
bin wieder im lande......was hab ich verpasst????
gruß dennis


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. April 2010)

morgen mi. hb ...

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeses (6. April 2010)

servus leute
ich bin au wieder erreichbar nach einer woche teamerschulung


----------



## DarkSensation (7. April 2010)

so endlich!
hab mit den alten teilen und nem x9 schaltwerk die mühle soweit aufgebaut.
wird zwar dann optisch nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe aber laufen wirds.
habe die felgen mal etwas neu ausgerichtet und die 8ter zum grössten teil viel anleitung herausbekommen.

werd am we sa so die ein oder andre runde drehen und mal schauen wie weit ich mich bewegungsmässig belasten kann. es sind zwar noch die fäden drin aber das wetter ist bombe!

kennt jemand ne schöne tour mit relativ wenig steigung? 
wäre auch für ne eistour mit jemandem nicht abgeneigt hauptsache radeln 

gruss simon!


----------



## freeolly (7. April 2010)

Hi Simon!

schön, dass du wieder halbwegs auf dem Damm bist!! 
Bin in Leipzig und werde erst nächstes WE wieder biken können.
Mach langsam und überanstrenge dich nicht.
Auf bald!
Olly


----------



## ironhorse74 (8. April 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> werd am we sa so die ein oder andre runde drehen und mal schauen wie weit ich mich bewegungsmässig belasten kann. es sind zwar noch die fäden drin aber das wetter ist bombe!
> gruss simon!


 
be careful - erst nach ca. 6 wochen ist wieder sport mit belastungen erlaubt ... sonst kannst du gleich wieder ein zimmer anmieten !
gute besserung

@ all
sa. bf - parkeröffnung 

cu


----------



## innerloop (8. April 2010)

toll und ich bin samstags unterwegs...

ist heute mittag irgendjemand unterwegs?


----------



## jeses (8. April 2010)

jo ich werd in eisenbach als brunnenbub da sein wann ist mir gleich einfach melden


----------



## jeses (8. April 2010)

also ich mach jetzt los und bin mit fäb die nächste zeit anzutrffen


----------



## DarkSensation (8. April 2010)

so die erste fahrt ist getan!
2 kleinere probleme gibts noch aber die lassen sich beheben.

@ mario
ja ich weiss. hab mit der krankenschwester ein bissi geplaudert und sie mit nem osterlamm bestochen... wenn keine schmerzen anliegen ohne schmerzmittel kann ich wieder radeln. bis ich zwar wieder richtig zackern darf muss ich noch 2-3 wochen warten wegen den fäden. nicht das die wunden wieder reissen.

sa beerfelden werd ich nicht dabei sein. leider...
lieber warte ich noch 1-2 wochen als das es sich durch einen fehler nochmal verzögert.


----------



## richtig (8. April 2010)

an alle, die ich nicht im krankenhaus besucht habe: schön, dass ihr wieder draußen seid. gute besserung!

@dr. walkshop: mittlerweile mal ne fahrt gemacht?

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (8. April 2010)

ist jemand am Sonntag da?


----------



## _fäb_ (8. April 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> ist jemand am Sonntag da?




ja ich


----------



## Alaskanier (8. April 2010)

du Depp des weis ich doch... du fährst ja bei mir mit


----------



## _fäb_ (8. April 2010)

ohh f*** stimmt...


----------



## richtig (9. April 2010)

jungs, seid ihr morgen am brunnen?
gerd und ich wollen ne tour fahren.

sonst noch jemand NICHT in beerfelden? ich kann leider nicht so viel zeit morgen investieren  max 3-4 stündchen inkl. duschen.

grussascha


----------



## Alaskanier (9. April 2010)

morgen werden die Räder für Beerfelden gepackt und ich feier Geburtstag wenn über haupt nur ganz kurz könnt aber trotzdem kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeses (9. April 2010)

ich denke das ich vormittags zwischen fahrschule und circus oben bin nachmittags wird mein bruder oben sein wenn ihr sagt wann ungefähr lässt sichs einrichten


----------



## Alaskanier (9. April 2010)

dein Bruder ist Nachmitags auf Geburtstag


----------



## jeses (9. April 2010)

der geburtstag ist unwichtig 
der wird ausfallen fürs biken das solltest du doch wissen alder
also ich werde so was 11.00-14.00 oben sein wenn wer lust hat würd mich freuen wir haben auch einige neuerungen


----------



## Alaskanier (9. April 2010)

aber Circus is wichtig oder was??? weil wenn der nicht wäre wärst du ja am Sonntag in Bf oder???


----------



## jeses (9. April 2010)

jo circus ist mir wichtig
das ist der verpflichtende abschluss zur ausbildung zum betreuer 
das ist jetzt einmal danach sinds nur noch normale camps wird bestimmt geil
also ich denk das ich morgen früh gehn werd also wer lust hat soll sich melden

gruß Jonas


----------



## ironhorse74 (10. April 2010)

@ Alaskanier
... 

sag bescheid wenn der ride-and-grill termin steht !

so jetzt gehts nach bf 

cu


----------



## jeses (10. April 2010)

servus tobi
alles gute jetzt scho mal ich komm dann später noma rüber befor ich nach creglingen geh


----------



## Alaskanier (10. April 2010)

danke ihr zwei ich hab so an den 24.4. gedacht ist aber noch fraglich da ich erst auf der Stadt nachfragen muss ob die das erlauben- also das Grillen


----------



## Alaskanier (10. April 2010)

ich frag hier auch nochmal will morgen jemand nach Beerfelden mitgenommen werden? hab vor um 9 Uhr in Hainstadt zu sein und werde dann Weiterfahren alles was auf dem Weg liegt kann angefahren werden (ein Platz is noch frei)


----------



## Brickowski (10. April 2010)

Durch Zufall hier gelesen; Morgen kann ich leider nich,aber falls du die kommenden paar Wochen mal wieder n Platz frei hast dürfest du mich gern mitnehmen. Bin aus Walldürn, das heisst Hainstadt is gleich umme Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (10. April 2010)

hä Walldürn mit dieser Wallfahrts- Kirche? is aber en ganzes Stück wech und garnicht in der nähe von Hainstadt oder giebt es da noch eins?


----------



## Brickowski (10. April 2010)

Ja genau das Walldürn. Ach echt nich? ich dachte du redest von diesem Hainstadt http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...49.527437,9.356232&spn=0.132816,0.363579&z=12

Sorry


----------



## Alaskanier (10. April 2010)

ne ich mein des bei Hainstadt bei Breuberg


----------



## Alaskanier (10. April 2010)

ist ja kein Problem aber wenn ich dich mitnehmen sollte wäre ich nach Walldürn genauso lang unterwegs wie nach Bf


----------



## Brickowski (10. April 2010)

ne ne,kein Ding,ich hab nur Hainstadt gelesen und dacht des wär ja traumhaft  aber ich komm auch so mal die nächsten Wochen in BF vorbei...trotzdem danke  Man sieht sich bestimmt mal


----------



## DarkSensation (10. April 2010)

und wie isses in bf?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. April 2010)

ist beerfelden wieder offen???
vor lauter schrauben vergesse ich wieder das fahren
hab wieder was neues zu basteln in der werksatt


----------



## Alaskanier (11. April 2010)

sau gut  warn heute dort

ich binn sooo platt... scheiß gekurbel :kotz:


----------



## DarkSensation (12. April 2010)

nächste woche werd ich mal mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (12. April 2010)

Wie stehts mit dem Lift? Läuft der eigentlich dieses Jahr?
Grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (12. April 2010)

hey sascha mach mal nen preis fûr die sattel stütze und die contis.
sattel eher nicht wegen dem weiss.

einen schwarzen selle würd ich aber nhmen.


----------



## Alaskanier (12. April 2010)

lift läuft (noch) nicht is noch iergenwas byrokratisches zu regeln


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. April 2010)

jo, da müßen noch Polster um die Betonfundamente und noch irgenein Quatsch......so langsam nervt es wirklich.....


----------



## jeses (12. April 2010)

wer beim berhochfahren fällt sollte nicht in nen bikpark sollte man meinen
es lebe die bürodingsbums


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. April 2010)

Es ist gedacht ( von dem Tüvmensch ) falls jemand im Lift stürzt und von dem Bügel mitgezerrt wird.....what ever........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _fäb_ (13. April 2010)

bf ist sau fett  
bis auf des scheiß getrete zum streckeneingeng :kotz:


----------



## richtig (13. April 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> hey sascha mach mal nen preis fûr die sattel stütze und die contis.
> sattel eher nicht wegen dem weiss.
> 
> einen schwarzen selle würd ich aber nhmen.



was meinst du? die reifen aus meinen verkaufsangeboten? eine stütze in 30,0 hab ich leider nicht mehr :/

grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (13. April 2010)

ja genau.
schade. steffen hat den passenden schwarzen selle...
ich will mal Andre reifen testen.

find das getrete immer sehr gut. man kommt schön aufgewärmt oben an und kann mit voller leistung kurbeln.


----------



## anoli (13. April 2010)

Servus,
ich glaub ich hab auch noch ne Stütze, dann kannst du den Sattel ja gleich festmachen 

Ich muss mal meine Garage ausräumen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## richtig (13. April 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ich will mal Andre reifen testen.



Aber nicht die Mountain King! Und schon gar nicht die Supersonic! Pannenanfälliger CC Reifen! 

Grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (13. April 2010)

hm...
dann doch lieber den intense dh.

geil mach das. 
sag mir bescheid.

morgen werd ich mal nach hb gehn wenns wetter hält.


----------



## Eyecatcher (13. April 2010)

ich werfe mal den schwalbe muddy mary in den raum: ich fahr mit dem bis jetzt sehr gut, soll heißen, ich komme an meine grenzen, bevor der reifen es tut.
den gibts in 2,35" und 2,5"...

edith: der beitrag ist von innerloop, der kleine wirbelwind logt sich immer auf meinem rechner ein!


----------



## richtig (13. April 2010)

probiers echt mal mit schmaleren reifen. so 2.2 oder 2.35 - bei deinem gewicht könntest du auch ne 1ply karkasse testen und einfach etwas mehr druck drauf geben. das gleichst du mit ner ordentlichen gummimischung aus und fertig ist die leichte sorglosbereifung.

meine reise hat mich inzwischen zum 2.2 conti rubberqueen mit bc mischung geführt. knapp 700 gramm. fahren sich mit 2.2/2.0 bar ganz gut. mal schaun, wie die sich pannenmäßig so bewähren werden.

grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (13. April 2010)

ich werd verrückt!!!
es war doch die 30,9mm stütze...

ist ein tick zu dick.

mach hin und klopp dir nen vorbau auf die gabel das wir mal wieder rocken können!!!


@ sascha 
hmmm...
mit den mischungsangaben der herteller komm ich eh nicht klar...
vllt bleib ich auch beim jetzigen highroller oder wie gesagt bei dem intense.


----------



## innerloop (13. April 2010)

ist morgen nachmittag jemand rund um HB unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anoli (14. April 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ich werd verrückt!!!
> es war doch die 30,9mm stütze...
> 
> ist ein tick zu dick.
> ...


----------



## DarkSensation (14. April 2010)

ich werd vllt mal nach hb kommen.


----------



## gabriel weber (14. April 2010)

hb strecke heute ihr seid - ich kommen wenn da sein jemand ... ?!

freuen mich. ich fragen noch mario ob da ist wo ich sein will um spaäter (ca. 14 uhr - früher aber auch. ich will testen fahr meinen neuer rad für downhillgerät...)

genug des unsinns - ich habe zeit und werde mario fragen ob er zeit hat und demnach dann fahren oder nicht.

handy nummer: 0151 - 54 96 86 38

meldet euch einfach mal


----------



## innerloop (14. April 2010)

ich bin wenn überhaupt recht spät da, hier ziehts sich grad in die länge!


----------



## ironhorse74 (14. April 2010)

hab seit mo. den beerfellener-hexenvirus :kotz:
... bin erst am we wieder fit ...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (14. April 2010)

ist am samstag jemand in beerfelden???
würde bei schönem wetter (trocken,stabile wetterlage)evtl. hinfahren, kann evtl noch einem mitbiker eine mitfahrgelegenheit bieten.


----------



## anoli (14. April 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ist am samstag jemand in beerfelden???
> würde bei schönem wetter (trocken,stabile wetterlage)evtl. hinfahren, kann evtl noch einem mitbiker eine mitfahrgelegenheit bieten.


 
Servus,
leider nein.
Mich juckts ohne Ende.
Bin aber Samstag bestimmt nicht fit und will die Elektrik von Hänger finishen.
Ab Sonntag wäre ich (hoffentlich) am Start.
Entweder Beerfelden oder halt rund um Heubach.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (14. April 2010)

anoli schrieb:


> Servus,
> leider nein.
> Mich juckts ohne Ende.
> Bin aber Samstag bestimmt nicht fit und will die Elektrik von Hänger finishen.
> ...


 
naja, wir schon mal wieder klappen!


----------



## ironhorse74 (15. April 2010)

will am sa. nach bf - kann mich jemand mitnehmen ?

@ Dr. Workshop
wetter passt laut DWD

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (15. April 2010)

so kann ich mich nicht hin trauen!
bin in hb.


----------



## richtig (15. April 2010)

ich bin auch in hb.
grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. April 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> so kann ich mich nicht hin trauen!
> bin in hb.


 
solange das ding fährt kann man sich da hin trauen.


----------



## DarkSensation (15. April 2010)

ich auch


----------



## DarkSensation (15. April 2010)

neee dat muss erst meinen vorstellungen entsprechen.
zz fehlt die beklebung, die gabel ist derbeverwatzt und die schaltung will nicht.

hat jemand ne 30er sattel stütze?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. April 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> neee dat muss erst meinen vorstellungen entsprechen.
> zz fehlt die beklebung, die gabel ist derbeverwatzt und die schaltung will nicht.
> 
> hat jemand ne 30er sattel stütze?


 

du, was treibst du eigentlich mit deinem bike????
wieso verwatzte gabel??? hast doch so schöne parts an deinem scott gehabt. klar hast du´s komplett verkauft aber das war ja ein krasser sprung in den dreck(back to the roots) oder seh ich das falsch??
jetz fängst da wieder von anfang an das stückeln an.
mensch keule!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (15. April 2010)

Dennis: wenn Du nicht so ewig Zeit hast kannst Du auch echt mal nach HB kommen. Da hat sich einiges getan und es macht richtig Spaß!

Hab ich da nicht was von "neuem Projekt" gehört? Erzähl doch mal...

Grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (15. April 2010)

hmpf...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. April 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Dennis: wenn Du nicht so ewig Zeit hast kannst Du auch echt mal nach HB kommen. Da hat sich einiges getan und es macht richtig Spaß!
> 
> Hab ich da nicht was von "neuem Projekt" gehört? Erzähl doch mal...
> 
> Grussascha


 
hi sascha!
ja hb wäre auch ne variante...ich muss heute nochmal mit meiner frau quatschen. wenn ich nicht viel zeit hab ist bf eh unrentabel.
wann wärst du denn da?? bei mir wie gesagt gehts dann ab 11:30 oder 12:00.
ja ich hab mir da wieder was zum basteln geholt hab nen cannondale v-700 der ne restauration braucht, d.h. lack neu. lager sind noch gut(es lebe der eingelenker!), dämpfer hab ich auch dazu.
den aufbau werd ich mir nun mal "langsam" zu gemüte führen.
alles rund um den antrieb hab ich schon. kassette, schaltwerk, umwerfer, schalthebel, kurbel HT2, alles xt.
bremse hab ich ne avid single digit7 v-brake, die sehr sehr sehr sehr leicht ist, war echt überrascht.  bremshebel momentan noch LX.
ritchey flatbar, easton ea30 70mm vorbau.

fehlt nun noch der neue lack, sattelstütze, reduziersteuers. auf 1 1/8", gabel(nix wildes evtl. suntour xc.....), laufräder und gummis.
gibt dann so ein kleiner ausdauerrenner 

die gabel soll einfach nur bissi komfort bieten, mega-federweg bietet das v-700 ohnehin nicht, ist halt noch von 1996. dämpfer-EBL 135mm
aber gut, ich steh halt auf so kultige bikes!

ja der laufradsatz wird auch nix teures, evtl xt-nabe mit mavic xm117 oder 317. irgendwas dünnes damit ich auch mal schmale pneus draufziehen kann so richtung semislick und natürlich auch mal stollen.

gibt dann so ne art eierlegende wollmilchsau


----------



## richtig (15. April 2010)

naja, der v rahmen ist nicht so dolle, find ich. ich hatte auch mal ein cannondale v.

ich kann erst gegen 1530h - daher auch hb und nicht bf.

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. April 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> naja, der v rahmen ist nicht so dolle, find ich. ich hatte auch mal ein cannondale v.
> 
> ich kann erst gegen 1530h - daher auch hb und nicht bf.
> 
> grussascha


 

naja, ich fand den schon immer gut. ist ja auch nur als schlampe gedacht, dass ich wenigstens mal ne radtour machen kann. ist mit dem rotwild halt ganz ganz schlecht 

naja und wenn ich dann mal lust +mehr kohle auf der seite hab gibts nen anderen, besseren rahmen. evtl enduro oder leichter freerider.
steigern geht immer


----------



## DarkSensation (15. April 2010)

das mit der zeit ist gut.
werd ab 700 in wiebelsbach renovieren und dann direkt kommen.
vllt sogar schon früher. nervensache... 

sascha denkst du bitte an den schlüssel? 
müsste das lager langsam mal anziehen.

aber nicht lachen!
zz gewinn ich noch keinen schönheitswettbewerb.
JUST RIDE ! ! !


----------



## Alaskanier (15. April 2010)

habt ihr lust am nächsten Wochenende auf Ride&Grill am Bubenbrunnen?

würde da dann nämlich was organisieren auf der Stadt


----------



## jeses (15. April 2010)

da kann ich leider nur am sa abend =(

wie siehts denn bei dir am sa oder so mit berfelden aus wenn wir fahrn


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. April 2010)

ich korriegiere mich auch noch mal.
samstag ist jetzt doch schlecht bei mir sonntag ohne einschrenkung! wetter soll ok sein.
denke es wird beerfelden.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. April 2010)

Ich werde nach Dir Ausschau halten............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. April 2010)

Ich denke wir sind zwei der wenigen mit " Rabenschwarzen " Rädern....


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. April 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sind zwei der wenigen mit " Rabenschwarzen " Rädern....


 

ich halte auch nach dir ausschau  nur mit dem schwarzen rad muss ich dich leider enttäuschen......das hab ich nicht mehr.
werde aber 100% der einzigste sein mit nem eingelenker rotwild von 2000 mit ner  schwarzen shiver. versprochen!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. April 2010)

also männer....sonntag ist fakt!
werde mit mario und seiner frau in beerfelden sein. das heisst nun dass er mit seinem eigenen auto fährt und somit hab ich wieder die möglichkeit einen von euch aufzugabeln.
die sache wäre mir ehrlich gesagt auch am liebsten, weil alleine fahren nicht so das wahre ist, falls der fall des falles eintreten sollte. ihr versteht schon...
das was gefälligst auf keinen fall passieren sollte. ...also fallen meine ich...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. April 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ich halte auch nach dir ausschau  nur mit dem schwarzen rad muss ich dich leider enttäuschen......das hab ich nicht mehr.
> werde aber 100% der einzigste sein mit nem eingelenker rotwild von 2000 mit ner  schwarzen shiver. versprochen!




Uii, hast Du es wahr gemacht mit Deinem Oldschool-DH´ler.....


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. April 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Uii, hast Du es wahr gemacht mit Deinem Oldschool-DH´ler.....


 

ja rahmentechnisch hab ich meinen traum erfüllt. aber der rest ist dann schon moderner.  
ist aber auch schwer und teuer an die alten teile zu kommen. lieber so!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. April 2010)

.....und ja, werde es genau unter die Lupe nehmen.....


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. April 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> .....und ja, werde es genau unter die Lupe nehmen.....


 
alles klar sherlock holmes!  darfst du.


----------



## DarkSensation (15. April 2010)

UI sieht ja ganz so aus als trifft sich fast die ganze gruppe...
mal schauen wenn der steffen mit anhänger fährt kommen wir auch.

staubig musses sein!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. April 2010)

Btw, Dein Empire möchte ich mir auch ´mal anschauen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (15. April 2010)

hey Dr. kann ich bei dir mitfahren??? wäre echt klasse


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. April 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> hey Dr. kann ich bei dir mitfahren??? wäre echt klasse


 

ja ok, kann ich machen. ist nur ein kleiner umweg 
meine nummer hast per pn bekommen  meld dich einfach.
werde aber dann schon morgens um 9:30 uhr bei dir auf der platte stehen.
aber fürs biken dkann man ja mal früher aufstehen

falls sich grundlegend was ändert, melde ich mich sofort. natürlich wenn ich dann deine nummer auch habe.


----------



## Alaskanier (16. April 2010)

gut danke


----------



## DarkSensation (16. April 2010)

sacht mal...
hab grade nen handel am laufen:

ich könnte meinen vivid 5.1 gegen nen 2008er fox 5.0 air tauschen ohne aufpreis.

einbaulänge passt nur welchen hub brauche ich?
und wäre es eine verbesserung dem vivid gegenüber?

...bin doch so ein kleiner luft-fetischist


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. April 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> sacht mal...
> hab grade nen handel am laufen:
> 
> ich könnte meinen vivid 5.1 gegen nen 2008er fox 5.0 air tauschen ohne aufpreis.
> ...




kommt auf die einbaulänge an. ein 222mm dämpfer ,wie z.b. der vivid, hat 70mm hub. der gleichlange air dämpfer egal von wem hat dann in der regel nur 63mm hub. sind zwar nur 7mm weniger aber die machen evtl paar cm federweg futsch durch die hebelwirkung.
ist immer so ne sache auf die du achten musst. besser als der vivid würde ich nicht sagen, der DHX hat halt mehr verstellerei zu bieten undist eben leichter. aber ob man(n) es brauch ist die andere frage.



@ALL: mitfahrgelegenheit vergeben an alaskanier!

gruß dennis


----------



## Alaskanier (16. April 2010)

danke hoffe mein Laufrad ist bis Sonntag wieder fitt hab mir nämlich die Radhacke in die Speichen gehauen und mir so zwei Nippel abgerissen und 5 Speichen verbogen

aber der Speichennotdienst hat mir gerade 5 Speichen gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. April 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> danke hoffe mein Laufrad ist bis Sonntag wieder fitt hab mir nämlich die Radhacke in die Speichen gehauen und mir so zwei Nippel abgerissen und 5 Speichen verbogen
> 
> aber der Speichennotdienst hat mir gerade 5 Speichen gebracht




na dann hast ja ganz schön glück gehabt!


----------



## Alaskanier (16. April 2010)

ja kann man so sagen die müssen nurnoch reinpassen


----------



## entlebucher (16. April 2010)

@Darksensation: Der Manitou Evolver dürfte wohl einer der wenigen Luftdämpfer sein der in 222er Einbaulänge 70 mm Hub bringt. Evolver ISX 4 findet man einigermassen günstig. Hab ich schon mehrfach verbaut, überraschend gutes Dämpfungsverhalten.

So, der Troll hat genug gesenft


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. April 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @Darksensation: Der Manitou Evolver dürfte wohl einer der wenigen Luftdämpfer sein der in 222er Einbaulänge 70 mm Hub bringt. Evolver ISX 4 findet man einigermassen günstig. Hab ich schon mehrfach verbaut, überraschend gutes Dämpfungsverhalten.
> 
> So, der Troll hat genug gesenft


 

nicht zu vergessen, der 222er dämpfer war von mir nur als beispiel genannt. was simon wirklich an EBL hat weiss ich nicht.




@ALL:  Bin morgen mit Alaska so um 11uhr in BF


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (17. April 2010)

Wen auch immer ich heute getroffen habe, macht euch keine gedanken ich fahr da wenn überhaupt auf meiner Tour nur alleine vorbei.

Fein gemacht ist´s ja


----------



## innerloop (18. April 2010)

hi ourewäller bub, du hast mich getroffen! vor einem jahr bin ich da auch noch mit meinem hardtail runtergerollt, aber dann hat mich die strecke infiziert und ich musste mir zur genesung ein anderes bike kaufen 

@simon: kauf dir den RS vivid air. hört sich gut an, was der sram mensch da in dem video erzählt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456988


----------



## Alaskanier (18. April 2010)

nochmahl danke an Den Dr. führ`s mitnehmen und Ironhourse für die Protektoren


----------



## DarkSensation (18. April 2010)

ja cool!
hört sich gut an!
aber leider ist zz kein geld da für diese investition...

jetzt erstmal die bremse flicken, dann langsam anfangen wieder zu stöbern und teile ranzuschaffen.


...kater stimmung


----------



## Alaskanier (18. April 2010)

sachmal von dem Geld was du bis jezt ausgegeben hast hättest du dir auch einfach nen neuen Rahmen holen können und die Teile umschrauben oder?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. April 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> nochmahl danke an Den Dr. führ`s mitnehmen und Ironhourse für die Protektoren




kein ding!

war echt klasse heut! hätte mir nichts besseres vorstellen können als auf dem bike zu sitzen. bin auch soweit ganz zufrieden mit meinem aufbau, lediglich auf die gabel musste ich mich erst mal einschiessen das bike war anfangs doch kopflastiger als ich dachte. jetzt gehts aber. freu mich schon aufs nächste mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (19. April 2010)

war en geiles bf-we ... 

mi. evtl. hb - noch jemand am start ?

cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. April 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> war en geiles bf-we ...
> 
> mi. evtl. hb - noch jemand am start ?
> 
> cu


 

diese woche leider nicht. die unsaubere landung gestern hat mir heftige rückenschmerzen beschert. bin die woche zuhause. naja dumm gelaufen aber ich hätte eh spätschicht gehabt und nicht fahren können.
blöd nur dass mein arzt immer bis sonntags krank schreibt. da kann ich jetzt nichtmal am we fahren, falls mein rücken wieder ok sein sollte.


----------



## DarkSensation (19. April 2010)

warum ist doch bezahlter urlaub oder?!
nach meiner op bin ich direkt nach hb gefahren
die zeit sollte man nutzen...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. April 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> warum ist doch bezahlter urlaub oder?!
> nach meiner op bin ich direkt nach hb gefahren
> die zeit sollte man nutzen...


 

ja genau..... dann brichst du dir was und die kk scheisst dir was weil du, während du krankgeschrieben warst, extremsport berieben hast und bezahlst anschliessend selbst. verlierst auch deinen job unter umständen den du seit 12jahren hast und betriebsrentenansprüche für den lebensabend beziehst.
ne danke, ich brauch meinen job und mein geld!
lieber mal verzichtet bevor ich mir mein leben selbst zur hölle mach.


ach ja ganz vergessen..... meine kupferbolzenauslassöffnung tut auch weh. hatte gestern nen fetten butt-kicker, oder vllt liegts auch am neuen sattel. hehe

mannomann nur am jammern heut............


----------



## richtig (19. April 2010)

War heute zwar alleine aber es war traumhaft:
Dieburg->RH->Mondlandschaft->B45->Hohl->Hexenhs.->Hüpfburg->Dieburg

@Dr. Walkshop: gute Besserung; Stürzen ist leider ein nicht zu unterschätzender Nachteil des Fahrradfahrens - dafür aber auch der einzige.

Grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. April 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> War heute zwar alleine aber es war traumhaft:
> Dieburg->RH->Mondlandschaft->B45->Hohl->Hexenhs.->Hüpfburg->Dieburg
> 
> @Dr. Walkshop: gute Besserung; Stürzen ist leider ein nicht zu unterschätzender Nachteil des Fahrradfahrens - dafür aber auch der einzige.
> ...


 
wäre ich wenigstens gefallen würde ich ja nicht meckern 
hatte halt übelsten durchlag weil ich quasi am ersten northhore-drop, am anfang des anliegers, an der kante eingeschlagen bin. hab genau den wall zwischen links und rechts erwischt.
ging irgendwie in die lenden der aufprall.
naja bissi verzogen den hopser.
bin aber traurig weil mein lieblingsdrop weg ist.
naja hab noch einiges geplant zu springen dieses jahr. wird schon noch.


----------



## innerloop (19. April 2010)

sascha, was ist die mondlandschaft? schreib mir mal ne pn oder über icq...


----------



## anoli (19. April 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> war en geiles bf-we ...
> 
> mi. evtl. hb - noch jemand am start ?
> 
> cu


 
Servus,
bin heut auch ne Runde gefahren. (Ne Tour durchs Umstädter Waldland) Die Gabel gefällt mir, hat sich alles wie Autobahn angefühlt. Das nächste mal wird geprungen, will hoffen dass sie mir dann immer noch gefällt

Mittwoch klappt nicht, bin in Marburg.
Aber Morgen?
Hat wer zeit?

Gruß anoli


----------



## DarkSensation (19. April 2010)

wenn jemand ne schraube fûr die bremsklotzbefestigung hat oder eine auftreiben kann wäre ich nochmal dabei.
danach wird wieder zerlegt...

frust...
grenzenlose wut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anoli (20. April 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> wenn jemand ne schraube fûr die bremsklotzbefestigung hat oder eine auftreiben kann wäre ich nochmal dabei.
> danach wird wieder zerlegt...
> 
> frust...
> grenzenlose wut...


 

? meinst du die Inbusschraube mit der du den "Bremsklotz" an die Gabel bzw. hinten an den Rahmen schraubst?

Müsste noch was passendes rumliegen haben.
Bzw. bekommst du in jedem Baumarkt => in Reinheim in dem Billigbaumarkt gibts ne sehr große Auswahl an Schrauben.

Aber wie gesagt, ich müsste noch was haben.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. April 2010)

anoli schrieb:


> ? meinst du die Inbusschraube mit der du den "Bremsklotz" an die Gabel bzw. hinten an den Rahmen schraubst?
> 
> Müsste noch was passendes rumliegen haben.
> Bzw. bekommst du in jedem Baumarkt => in Reinheim in dem Billigbaumarkt gibts ne sehr große Auswahl an Schrauben.
> ...


 


was für ein bremsklotz????
ich kenne nur brems-sattel oder brems-beläge.

@ DarkSensation:
was hast denn für ne bremse?? brauchst du die schrauben von sattel zu adapter oder von adapter zu rahmen bzw gabel???
wenn du ne avid hast, hab ich nen kompletten satz schrauben für den sattel auf adapter inkl scheiben(konkav+konvex) zur ausrichtung.

ich würde auch keine schrauebn aus dem baumarkt nehmen wenn ich ehrlich bin. fahr zu nem dealer, die geben dir ne schraube für 1 aber die passt und ist das was du brauchst.
gruß dennis


----------



## anoli (20. April 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> was für ein bremsklotz????
> ich kenne nur brems-sattel oder brems-beläge.
> 
> ...
> ...


 

Hi Dennis,
naja da Simon eh schwer am Sparen ist ist die Geldsache der Knackpunkt.
Was soll bis auf die Länge an ner Schraube nicht passen?
Meinst du die Hersteller lassen extra Schrauben für ihre Bremsen anfertigen?


----------



## DarkSensation (20. April 2010)

servus!
das ist die dünne die die bremsbeläge hält.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. April 2010)

@Darki:
also die sicherungsschraube der belÃ¤ge. das ist normal ein sonderteil oder irre ich mich?? wird nicht ganz leicht zu bekommen sein.
wo hast du die denn hin sach ma??

@anoli:
ob er nun 1â¬ fÃ¼r die schraube beim dealer ausgibt oder im baumarkt, fakt ist beim dealer hast du dann genau die schraube die nÃ¶tig ist. da es nun der sicherungsstift ist kommt er um den fachmann nicht rum.


----------



## jeses (20. April 2010)

für eine avid code hätte ich noch einen sicherungsstift da

welche bremse fährst du denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (20. April 2010)

hey Jeses ich dachte du machst Hausaufgaben weil wenn nicht weis ich nicht warum ich noch am PC sitze und noch nicht im Wald binn


----------



## jeses (20. April 2010)

ich geb voc in den pc ein beruhige dich mal wieder
nebenbei check ich halt noch das forum


----------



## Alaskanier (20. April 2010)

ja ja wir warn ja dann ja noch im Wald


----------



## DarkSensation (20. April 2010)

naja verloren hab ich sie mit samt belägen und klammer im wald xD

mo abwadde...

meld mich in ein paar tagen wieder.

bis dahin 
rock´n´rooooll!!!


----------



## Alaskanier (21. April 2010)

Ich hab in der IG ein Thema aufgemacht und zum Biken und anschließendem Grillen eingeladen.
Und zwar am Samstag ab 13:00 fahren wir am Bubenbrunnen und anschließend Grillen wir bei mir daheim, wer kommt soll bitte in dem Thema der IG oder hier schreiben was er außer seinem Grillgut noch mitbringt. (Salat Brot oder Getränke) aber auf jeden fall schreiben zu wievielt man kommt dass ich weis mit wievielen Personen ich rechnen muss


----------



## Alaskanier (21. April 2010)

achso hier noch ein kleiner vorgeschmack auf Sa:
mal ein Paar Fotos


----------



## DarkSensation (21. April 2010)

samstag ist schlecht...

wollte zum testival nach kronberg.
aber ich hab noch kein plan wie ich hinkommen soll!

wer fährt denn noch hin???


----------



## Alaskanier (21. April 2010)

ich nicht ^^ bin glücklich mit meinem Bike


----------



## innerloop (21. April 2010)

ähm, ich fahr nach kronberg, aber ich weiß selbst noch nicht, wer alles bei mir mit fährt, also ich weiß nicht, ob mein auto schon voll ist, aber vllt hast du glück. ich meld mich noch mal bei did!


----------



## ironhorse74 (22. April 2010)

... an die kronbergtouris - fahrt doch zum abschluß bei den brunnenbuben vorbei 

hab gestern auch mal ne sightseeingtour gemacht incl. begleitservice - danke freeolly:
burgtrail->elk->mondlandschaft->hohl->hüpfburg->möllertrail->steinbruch

@ all
wer hat denn auf dem pussydrop ne vollbremsung hingelegt ???

@ richtig
neue infoschilder ? 

sa. evtl bubenbrunnen / so. evtl. bf - wer noch ?

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (22. April 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ all
> wer hat denn auf dem pussydrop ne vollbremsung hingelegt ???
> 
> @ richtig
> neue infoschilder ?



1.) tobi. ein seltener aber in zukunft möglicherweise regelmäßiger mitfahrer. ich führe ihn etwas in die "härteren sachen" ein. zweimal pussydrop sturz (ordentlicher einschlag... was kaputt am drop???) und sogar den letzten hat er genommen.

2.) ORDNUNG MUSS SEIN!!!

3.) an simon: handy verlegt  aber ja, schlag zu. bis auf bremse sehr gut!

4.) an alle: wer hat heute lust auf eine feierabendrunde?

5.) wtf ist der möllertrail?

Grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (22. April 2010)

@ richtig
1) hab es gerichtet
2) jo
4) 
5) trail nähe 3-eckskreuzung richtung wald-amorbach und dann zum steinbruch



@ all
sa. evtl bubenbrunnen / so. evtl. bf - wer noch ?


----------



## richtig (22. April 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ richtig
> 1) hab es gerichtet
> 2) jo
> 4)
> ...



beerfelden geht bei mir noch nicht. sonntag gegen 1600h nochmal ne kleine tour, denke ich. wenn sich da jemand anschließen will? würde mich freuen.

grussascha


----------



## anoli (22. April 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> beerfelden geht bei mir noch nicht. sonntag gegen 1600h nochmal ne kleine tour, denke ich. wenn sich da jemand anschließen will? würde mich freuen.
> 
> grussascha


 

mann mann mann
ich brauch einen Zwilling.
So viel Zeit die ich zum Fahren gern hätte bekomm ich nie.

Was bzw. wo ist den die Mondlandschaft und Möllertrail?
Ihr fahrt ganz in der Nähe in Ecken rum, die lern ich nie kennen weil ich die Zeit nicht hab 

Also:
Ich bin ab Samstag Nachmittag einsatzbereit.
Hab mir Mario geredet, denke ich düs mal zu den Brunnenbuben (aber sehr wahrscheinlich nur mim Jeep, ohne Räder).
Dort sag ich mal hallo (kenn ja die Leuts noch gar nicht) und werf mal was zu futern aufn Grill.
Sonntag wollte ich mal wieder nach Beerfelden, nur wenn ich das hier alles les, überleg ich grad ob ich nicht mit Sascha ne Runde fahr.
(können ja mal die ganzen Spots abfahren)

Denke ich entscheide Samstag kzrufristig, hab ja Hayndynummern.


----------



## DarkSensation (22. April 2010)

aja steffen...
machste mit nach kronberg und danach zur fanny!


----------



## innerloop (22. April 2010)

simon, ich kann dich mitnehmen!


----------



## DarkSensation (22. April 2010)

jetzt muss ich nachhaken...

was bekommst du dafür?
evtl noch ein 2. platz irgendwo???


----------



## freeolly (22. April 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> beerfelden geht bei mir noch nicht. sonntag gegen 1600h nochmal ne kleine tour, denke ich. wenn sich da jemand anschließen will? würde mich freuen.
> 
> grussascha



Bin Sonntag dabei (und Samstag in BF)
cheers
Olly


----------



## innerloop (22. April 2010)

also die bezinkosten belaufen sich fÃ¼r hin und zurÃ¼ck auf ca. 15â¬. je nach dem wie viele mitkommen, werden die kosten geteilt.

ich habe in meinem corsa theoretisch 5 plÃ¤tze, aber zu viert ist es deutlich angenehmer.

ich bin dabei, der schorsch, mein freundin vllt und du. je nach dem ob die stephie mitkommt habe ich noch einen platz oder nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (22. April 2010)

freeolly schrieb:


> Bin Sonntag dabei (und Samstag in BF)
> cheers
> Olly



Jippiiiie 
grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (23. April 2010)

Macht heute noch irgendwer was ? 

Würde mich mal mit dem grünen "Sofa" zu ner Runde Burg/Hohl o.ä hinreissen lassen


----------



## Alaskanier (23. April 2010)

wir sind jezt im Wald noch nen S-Anliger bauen beim Brunnen und werden noch ein bischen fahren also wenn du lust hast kannst ja kommen.

Nochmahl wegen morgen wenn bis heut abend genug Leute zugesagt haben dass sie kommen speziell zumm Grillen wäre es noch eine Option ans Naturfreundehaus auszuweichen mann muss dann halt die Getränke von dort bezahlen. Würde gerne heut noch wissen wieviele zum Grillen da sind. Bei der Option mim Naturfreundehaus nönnten wir auch den kleinen raum unten nutzen wenns dann zu kalt werden sollte drausen.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (23. April 2010)

nächster sonntag BF!!!!
wer ist dabei????


----------



## Dr.Workshop (23. April 2010)

@eisenbacher:
viel spaß heute am natur"freuden"haus!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> nächster sonntag BF!!!!
> wer ist dabei????




Der *Eagle, Westcliff* und meiner einer..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (23. April 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Der *Eagle, Westcliff* und meiner einer..........



sehr fein!!!!!freu mich auf euch!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2010)

......diiiiitoo, das gibt ´ne schöne Session.........

ick freu´ mir soo.


----------



## freeolly (23. April 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Macht heute noch irgendwer was ?
> 
> Würde mich mal mit dem grünen "Sofa" zu ner Runde Burg/Hohl o.ä hinreissen lassen



Hey Chris!

Schön was von dir zu hören!

Melde dich mal bei mir.

cheers

Olly


----------



## innerloop (24. April 2010)

hi simon, mein auto ist jetzt leider schon voll...

du kannst auch mim zug nach kronberg fahren: zum frankfurt hbf und dann mit der S4 nach kronberg.

vllt sehen wir uns ja morgen.


----------



## ironhorse74 (24. April 2010)

heute mit anoli zu den brunnenbuben - start ca. 14.30h bei mir !
morgen bf ...
cu


----------



## Alaskanier (24. April 2010)

nehmt grillzeuch mit und fals ihr was Alkoholhaltiges wollt auch das


----------



## Dr.Workshop (24. April 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> nächster sonntag BF!!!!
> wer ist dabei????




nur um das richtig zu stellen.... ich meine sonntag den 2.Mai!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. April 2010)

............maaaaaaaaan..........


----------



## Dr.Workshop (25. April 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ............maaaaaaaaan..........




joa sorry..... bist trotzdem da??
gruß dennis


----------



## DarkSensation (25. April 2010)

na und wie wars testival?
hatte man überhaupt noch eine chance auf ein testbike???


so biketausch steht kurz bevor...
bin ja mal gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (25. April 2010)

hä ich denk du hast jezt erst eins bekommen


----------



## DarkSensation (25. April 2010)

planänderung...
roter baron die 2. 

bilder folgen vllt schon nächste woche...


----------



## Alaskanier (25. April 2010)

na da binn ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## jeses (26. April 2010)

me to


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. April 2010)

rückblick - sa. brunnenbuben, so. bf, gestern hb und umgebung - jetzt brauch ich eins zwei tage ne pause ... sonst bekomm ich die linienkrankheit !

@ anoli
die letzten 3 tage haben super spaß gemacht ... 

@ all
achtung - hole ist airtime belastet !!! - so. evtl. bf ?

cu


----------



## richtig (27. April 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> [...] linienkrankheit ! @ all
> achtung - hole ist airtime belastet !!!





bedeutet was genau?

grussascha


----------



## innerloop (27. April 2010)

hat jemand sprünge in die hole gebaut oder wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## richtig (27. April 2010)

hmmm... luftzeit belastet... rätselhaft! was willst du uns sagen, großes orakel vom fuße der burg?

hmmm, ach so... die luft ist zeitlich belastet?  ja, das kann sein, hinter mir staubts da immer etwas.
da haben wir uns wohl 30 minuten verpasst 

grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. April 2010)

... innerloop ist der sache schon etwa näher gekommen ...

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (28. April 2010)

wer war denn das? wir wollten doch die hole unberührt lassen?!?!?


----------



## anoli (28. April 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> rückblick - sa. brunnenbuben, so. bf, gestern hb und umgebung - jetzt brauch ich eins zwei tage ne pause ... sonst bekomm ich die linienkrankheit !
> 
> @ anoli
> die letzten 3 tage haben super spaß gemacht ...
> ...


 
Jawoll. 
Mir tun die Beine heut noch weh.

Und zur Airtime,
ich bin die Hole gefahren und finds lustig.
Auf jeden Fall kein Grund zur Aufregung.


----------



## richtig (28. April 2010)

versteh ich auch nicht so ganz. das thema war doch eigentlich durch und wir waren uns einig: heiliges land.

was ist denn, wenn da jemand anderes, schnelles, von einem anderen radverein dort stürzt, weil er durch irgendwas überrascht wird?

grussascha


----------



## underdog01 (28. April 2010)

Ich wurde überrascht. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. 

An wem auch immer ich da vorbei gerauscht bin, jetzt verstehe ich auch, was mit "Viel Spaß!" gemeint war.


----------



## innerloop (28. April 2010)

@underdog:

hast du nicht mal was von einer tour bei bensheim erzählt mit 20 min trailabfahrt?
da hätte ich echt mal interesse dran.


----------



## DarkSensation (3. Mai 2010)

hey wer ist im verkauf forum angemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (3. Mai 2010)

alle mit


----------



## DarkSensation (4. Mai 2010)

also alle ausser ich xD


----------



## richtig (4. Mai 2010)

korrekt


----------



## underdog01 (4. Mai 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> @underdog:
> 
> hast du nicht mal was von einer tour bei bensheim erzählt mit 20 min trailabfahrt?
> da hätte ich echt mal interesse dran.



Nagel mich nicht auf die 20 Minuten fest (Habe ich das so gesagt? ), Tatsache ist allerdings, dass ein Ausflug nach Bensheim sehr lohnend ist, da sind ein Paar sehr engagierte Jungs am Start die Strecken-Pflege betreiben.

Es ist halt wie überall, einfach so findet man die Trails nicht und wo genau sie sind wird nicht verraten. Im Laufe des Sommers wird sich da aber sicher mal was ergeben...


----------



## PFADFINDER (4. Mai 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> @underdog:
> 
> hast du nicht mal was von einer tour bei bensheim erzählt mit 20 min trailabfahrt?
> da hätte ich echt mal interesse dran.



Das mit der Zeitangabe war ich. Mit allem drum und dran (es gibt auch einen Mini-Gegenanstieg) kommt man dort locker auf 20 min und mehr. 
Mal schauen, im Mai läuft da bestimmt was.


----------



## entlebucher (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich verfolge die ganze Entwicklung in Heubach zwar nur aus der Ferne, fahre aber mind. monatlich die Trails in Heubach ab und gehöre zur Truppe die bereits vor Jahren in dort aktiv war.

Mir wurde verschiedentlich zugetragen, dass die Hohl kürzlich "umgestaltet" wurde und das bereitet mir massives Kopfzerbrechen.

Ich habe nur ein kurzes, aber klares Anliegen: Bitte lasst die Hohl in Frieden und unternehmt keine Bauaktionen!

Der Weg wird seit Jahren von Bikern befahren und das wurde immer geduldet! Damit das auch in Zukunft so bleibt und keine Sperrungen erfolgen (wie in nächster Umgebung schon mehrfach passiert), ist mir das ein grosses Anliegen.

Abgesehen davon ist der Weg nicht nur bei den Bikern der Region sehr weit bekannt, sondern auch ein offizieller Wanderweg und teils auch (geduldeter) Reitweg. An eure Verantwortung als Fahrer oder Erbauer bei Kollisionen oder Unfällen muss ich euch wohl nicht erinnern. Von den Hochsitzen einmal ganz zu Schweigen.

Ich appelliere an euren Verstand, bringt eure Kreativität und eure bemerkenswerte Motivation lieber in legale, bzw. zu legalisierende Projekte ein. Das ist nicht nur Nachhaltiger, sondern zeugt auch von Verantwortungsbewusstsein.

Eins muss Allen klar sein: alle Aktionen mit Bikes abseits befestigter Fahrwege im Wald sind immer nur geduldet! Und geduldet wird man nur, wenn man sich entsprechend verhält und nicht negativ auffällt.

So, Moralpredigt beendet, ihr dürft verfügen.


----------



## DarkSensation (4. Mai 2010)

sehr gut!


----------



## richtig (5. Mai 2010)

morgen, mittwoch, ab 1400h werde ich unterwegs sein - falls jemand lust und zeit hat.
grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (5. Mai 2010)

alles murgs ...

werde morgen in wiebelsbach present sein.
komm doch mal geradelt. ;D
diesmal bin ich auch da...

gruss


----------



## Black_kite (5. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen, 

hatte am Sonntag mit nem Kumpel euer "geheiligtes" Land mal unter die Stollen genommen und kam zu dem Urteil: SEHR FLOWIG!!! Respekt! 

Und zum Stichwort "Airtime belastet": 
Bevor es Ärger gibt, laßt das Bauen dort einfach, 
auf den einen Kicker mehr oder weniger kommt es dort auch nicht an. 

Außerdem gibt es dort ja ein paar natürliche Stellen, 
welche einem zu etwas "Airtime" verleiten... 

Viell. kann man sich ja demnächst mal in der Umgebung treffen.

Ride on, 
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (5. Mai 2010)

... ich glaube das thema "geheiligtes" Land wurde nun oft genug angesprochen - die betroffenen bauherrn haben es nun sicherlich kapiert ...

@ richtig
werde heute im einzugsgebiet des zwölf-röhrenbrunnen unterwegs sein ...

@ all
hätte mal lust mit der ganzen meute die 2-burgen-tour
http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=88
incl. der top-secret-trails zu fahren - wie schauts aus ?

cu


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Mai 2010)

*hust*
90km mit nem downhiller?!


----------



## innerloop (6. Mai 2010)

deswegen gibts es ja allmountain/enduro bikes^^

mein bike steht noch in otzberg und ich bin gerade nach darmstadt gezogen. ist alles gerade ein wenig stressig...


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Mai 2010)

für so nen schnick schnack hab ich kein geld ;D
bin panzerfahrer! und das soll auch so bleiben...


----------



## jeses (7. Mai 2010)

bei der schwirigkeit steht das meist breite waldwege sind 

prinzipiell scho dann aber mim tourenhardtail
und wie kommt mer aus otzberg wieder heim ?
steht da scho was


----------



## DarkSensation (7. Mai 2010)

mario der lenker weckt mein interesse.

hat jemand einen gabel karton zuhause?

was ist mim herr koch los?


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. Mai 2010)

@ jeses
ich kenne die strecke - man kann in hainstadt beginnen und enden - bin die tour schon mit meinem bigair gefahren - nichts ist unmöglich ... die breiten waldwege kann man teilweise mit top secret trails abkürzen ...
... hast du schon dein neues bike ? - pedale ?!

@ DarkSensation
bezüglich lenker werden wir uns schon einig ...
bei anoli ist alles in butter ...

@ all
wollte morgen nach bf

cu


----------



## jeses (7. Mai 2010)

@ mario

hab mir das commcal geholt mit pedale kommt am di an 17,7 kg bei nem dhler ich freu mich scho 
wann wolltest du die burgtour fahrn


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Mai 2010)

wir haben bei uns im Betrib Kartons in die Gabeln reinpassen fals du sowass suchst den von meiner Recon Race behalte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (7. Mai 2010)

cool!

brauch einen für meine boxxer. die wird verkauft.


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Mai 2010)

wie lang?


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Mai 2010)

ich kann ihn aber erst am Mo von der Arbeit mitnehmen


----------



## DarkSensation (7. Mai 2010)

alaska lass gut sein.
hab einen zurecht gefaltet.
das muss reichen ;D

jeses welches comencal haste gekauft?


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Mai 2010)

geht auch  du hättest mal die Verpackungskunst von meinem Rahmen sehen sollen als ich ihn zum Pulvern geschickt hab und unbedingt unter einem Bestimmtem Maß bleiben wollte


----------



## freeolly (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
einer von euch am SA in BF?
Das Wetter soll ja besser werden.....
cheers
Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeses (7. Mai 2010)

nope sorry werd keine zeit für bf haben will mal wieder ne tour machen


----------



## ironhorse74 (8. Mai 2010)

freeolly schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> einer von euch am SA in BF?
> Das Wetter soll ja besser werden.....
> cheers
> Olly


 
bin mittags am start ...

cu


----------



## Alaskanier (8. Mai 2010)

viel Spass


----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. Mai 2010)

ähm, ist am donnerstag (vatertag) in beerfelden offen???
wer wäre denn dabei??
gruß dennis


----------



## DarkSensation (8. Mai 2010)

wenn bis donnerstag alle teile da sind komm ich mit!

denke aber eher es wird noch ne woche dauern bis alles so läuft wie ich es mir vorstell.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. Mai 2010)

wäre klasse wenn das mal klappen würde simon!

nur hat BF dann auch offen???


----------



## DarkSensation (9. Mai 2010)

ich hab keine ahnung...

frag die kröte die weiss das!

wird stressig. flegen einspeichen, lager neu montieren, schaltung einstellen und hoffen das die gabel kommt.


----------



## ironhorse74 (9. Mai 2010)

@ Doctor
bf hat nächste woche am do. sa. und so. offen ...
bin dabei - i call you

cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (9. Mai 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ Doctor
> bf hat nächste woche am do. sa. und so. offen ...
> bin dabei - i call you
> 
> cu



perfekt! genau, wir telen!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. Mai 2010)

ich weiss ich bin bekloppt, aber schaut mal was mir in der bucht mal wieder angeschwemmt wurde...

entgegen dem foto ist mein rahmen weiss beschichtet. das foto ist nur als beispiel gedacht.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (10. Mai 2010)

na viel spaß beim Lagerwechsel


----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. Mai 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> na viel spaß beim Lagerwechsel



hat nur die zwei hauptlager. ist ein eingelenker. und die lager sind neu!


----------



## Alaskanier (10. Mai 2010)

aha jezt hab ich kapiert wie der Funktioniert


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. Mai 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> aha jezt hab ich kapiert wie der Funktioniert



weisst doch....eingelenker, ne?


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Mai 2010)

so aber jetzt!

dank sascha hab ich dann wohl endlich meinen rahmen zusammen.
neues schaltwerk ist auch heute gekommen.
jetzt fehlt noch gabel, pedale, kefü, sattelstütze und felgen...

und die erste mail von bmo hab ich auch mal wieder... die treiben mich zum wahnsinn!!!

naja ok ruhe bewahren und jacky trinken.

gruss simon


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. Mai 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> so aber jetzt!
> 
> dank sascha hab ich dann wohl endlich meinen rahmen zusammen.
> neues schaltwerk ist auch heute gekommen.
> ...




sei froh dass dir sascha geholfen hat. mit den vielen lagern und gleitscheiben verliert man leicht den überblick und verballert sich noch noch das gute stück.


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Mai 2010)

ja ich habs gemerkt... ;D


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. Mai 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ja ich habs gemerkt... ;D




nie schämen zu fragen! oberstes gebot!


...und spart geld.....


----------



## Alaskanier (11. Mai 2010)

ich hab nur nicht gesehen wo und wie der Daempfer verbaut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (11. Mai 2010)

stimmt...
ich hab auch erstmal kurz überlegt.
da ich aber kurz davor ein ähnliches gesehn habe fand ich ihn sehr rasch.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. Mai 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> ich hab nur nicht gesehen wo und wie der Daempfer verbaut ist



sieht man schlecht auf dem bild........warte mal.


jetz aber.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jeses (11. Mai 2010)

jetzt versth ich das system auch ^^


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. Mai 2010)

na also jungs!


----------



## Rene2 (11. Mai 2010)

Moin moin!! Ich denke seid längeren darüber nach mir ein Slopestyle Rahmen zuzulegen nur habe ich damit noch keinerlei Erfahrung und würde mich gerne mal umhören was es da so gibt?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. Mai 2010)

Rene2 schrieb:


> Moin moin!! Ich denke seid längeren darüber nach mir ein Slopestyle Rahmen zuzulegen nur habe ich damit noch keinerlei Erfahrung und würde mich gerne mal umhören was es da so gibt?




ui da bist du nicht ganz in der richtigen abteilung......soviel ich weiss hat von uns keiner einen sloperahmen bzw fährt slopestyle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (12. Mai 2010)

Haha ja da bist du leider etwas falsch...

hey jungs hab mal ne frage an alle.
habt ihr erfahrungen mit einer grimeca system 12.0?
ist ja damals die nicolai team bremse gewesen. habe bis jetzt auch nur gutes darüber gehört und preislich ist sie auch sehr attraktiv.
noch dazu ist ein optisches schmankerl der extra klasse.

gruss


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. Mai 2010)

ist heute jemand im wald unterwegs - wollte ne runde drehen ...

@ DarkSensation
pedale, lenker ... ?

cu


----------



## richtig (12. Mai 2010)

schade, ich kann nicht heute.
viel spaß.


----------



## DarkSensation (12. Mai 2010)

pedale sind da.
kefü fehlt aber noch.
ist aber nicht schlimm denn ich geh jetzt eh arbeiten...


----------



## richtig (12. Mai 2010)

sagt mal, ist von euch beerfelden-super-homies eigentlich jetzt endlich mal einer richtig ordentlich durch das steinfeld gezackert? seb, gabriel, mario, dennis... ?

wer sagt mir, wie ich da am besten durchkomme und wer hält mir das händchen? ich bin da paar mal durch... also ich fand mich extrem peinlich! und noch sehr oft auf die fresse legen darf ich mich auch nicht... in dem alter und bei der knochen-bänder-matsch bilanz.

grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. Mai 2010)

hab bis jetzt nur den seb sauber durchfliegen gesehen !
ich taste mich von stein zu stein ...

falls jemand ersatzteile fürs rad braucht - im steinfeld findet man immer etwas 

cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. Mai 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> sagt mal, ist von euch beerfelden-super-homies eigentlich jetzt endlich mal einer richtig ordentlich durch das steinfeld gezackert? seb, gabriel, mario, dennis... ?
> 
> wer sagt mir, wie ich da am besten durchkomme und wer hält mir das händchen? ich bin da paar mal durch... also ich fand mich extrem peinlich! und noch sehr oft auf die fresse legen darf ich mich auch nicht... in dem alter und bei der knochen-bänder-matsch bilanz.
> 
> grussascha



wenn ich ehrlich bin, war ich dieses jahr noch nicht auf der steinfeldstrecke. bin nur die rote und schwarze strecke gefahren. aber wenn die mal gut flutschen, ist die steinfeldpassage auch fällig 

wenn du böcke hast stützen wir uns wie auf krücken mal gemeinsam durch!
hauptsache wir bleiben heil!


----------



## DarkSensation (13. Mai 2010)

ich hab jetzt eine gute 4 monatspause hinter mir und muss eh erstmal wieder pedalluft atmen...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Mai 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> wenn ich ehrlich bin, war ich dieses jahr noch nicht auf der steinfeldstrecke. bin nur die rote und schwarze strecke gefahren. aber wenn die mal gut flutschen, ist die steinfeldpassage auch fällig
> 
> wenn du böcke hast stützen wir uns wie auf krücken mal gemeinsam durch!
> hauptsache wir bleiben heil!





......da mache ich mit....


----------



## Dr.Workshop (14. Mai 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ......da mache ich mit....




moin gerd, das ist ein wort!
dann schauen wir uns das geröll mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (14. Mai 2010)

@ all
was ist am we geplant ?

cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (14. Mai 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ all
> was ist am we geplant ?
> 
> cu




morgen schwarzwald fällt aus aber ich kann nicht schon wieder nach bf.
da macht die chefin nicht mit, wo sie eigtl. auch schön recht hat, da wir ja gestern erst da waren .
nächstes we dann geht nur sonntag bei mir, bzw. montag drauf ist feiertag.....hat bf da offen???
ich brauch auf jeden fall wieder nen schuss adrenalin


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Mai 2010)

Bei mir geht gar nix........wieder mal Notdienst......


.....egal......*.....*


----------



## richtig (15. Mai 2010)

hi. treffe 1415 olly am klein umstädter bahnhof. danach ne tour richtung breuberg. wer lust hat kann gegen 15h am rödelshs. mit einsteigen.

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. Mai 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> hi. treffe 1415 olly am klein umstädter bahnhof. danach ne tour richtung breuberg. wer lust hat kann gegen 15h am rödelshs. mit einsteigen.
> 
> grussascha




ich merke von tag zu tag mehr, dass ich zusätzlich nen allrounder brauch.....


----------



## DarkSensation (15. Mai 2010)

juhuuu wieder ein paket!
jetzt fehlen noch die nippel und die gabel.

die zeit wird reif ;D


----------



## innerloop (17. Mai 2010)

wer hat lust touren am frankenstein zu fahren?


----------



## ironhorse74 (17. Mai 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> wer hat lust touren am frankenstein zu fahren?


 
unter der woche ist das schlecht bei mir ... sorry
cu


----------



## innerloop (17. Mai 2010)

du bist doch eh in darmstadt, du musst also nur dein bike mitschleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (18. Mai 2010)

oh mann, das will ich schon so lange. vielleicht klappts ja mal nächste woche.

das wetter ab wochenende verspricht sonne!

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. Mai 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> juhuuu wieder ein paket!
> jetzt fehlen noch die nippel und die gabel.
> 
> die zeit wird reif ;D




hast du jetzt schon ne gabel oder brauchst du noch eine???


----------



## DarkSensation (18. Mai 2010)

hab eine.
die waffe schlechthin!


----------



## Arthur27 (18. Mai 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> wer hat lust touren am frankenstein zu fahren?



Bin dabei ! Wohne ja eh seit ein paar Monaten in Weiterstadt und treibe mich immer öfter an der Burg rum 
Klappt bei mir je nach Schicht auch unter der Woche


----------



## innerloop (19. Mai 2010)

@darksensation: jetzt mach mal bilder von deinem neuen teil!

@chef: am freitag wollte ich fahren, da ja das wetter ziemlich sonnig werden soll, was ich momentan fast nicht glauben kann.


----------



## Arthur27 (19. Mai 2010)

Diese Woche siehts schlecht aus, bin gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen.

Nächste Woche sollte ich aber wieder fit sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (20. Mai 2010)

@ all
 hab mein einjähriges jubiläum "Freeride/Enduro Groß-Umstadt, Dieburg, Höchst und Umgebung" - danke jungs war ein super jahr ... 

cu


----------



## DarkSensation (20. Mai 2010)

alter ihr nehmts aber genau in letzter zeit... ;D

gratulation!!!


----------



## innerloop (20. Mai 2010)

nicht ablenken simon, sondern foto präsentieren!

was haste dir denn jetzt gekauft/getauscht?


----------



## richtig (20. Mai 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> nicht ablenken simon, sondern foto präsentieren!
> was haste dir denn jetzt gekauft/getauscht?



ich will jetzt auch mal was sehen... komm schon... her damit!!!


----------



## DarkSensation (20. Mai 2010)

gedult gedult freunde...
die zeit wird kommen!

schlagt mir mal nen guten radlladen vor ausser dem baisikl


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. Mai 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> schlagt mir mal nen guten radlladen vor ausser dem baisikl



 der ist witzig. die anderen sind entweder weit weit weg, sind teurer oder haben kein plan von unseren waffen, weil sie nur omaräder verscherbeln.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. Mai 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ all
> hab mein einjähriges jubiläum "Freeride/Enduro Groß-Umstadt, Dieburg, Höchst und Umgebung" - danke jungs war ein super jahr ...
> 
> cu



hey...ich auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkSensation (21. Mai 2010)

nein nicht zum einkaufen...
suche einen kompetenten händler der ahnung von seinem handwerk hat.
die alina will unbedingt zweiradmechanikerin lernen. baisikl ist vergeben, beim welli wurde sie abgelehnt mit dem argument:
"nein jemand wie dich können wir nicht gebrauchen! du kannst sicher noch nichtmal ein fahrrad von der wandhalterung haben."...
ähm sorry in welchem zeitalter leben die???
die 2009er und 2010er modelle im cc und am bereich wiegen doch alle um die 10 kg...
downhill betreiben die ja eh nicht.
komische leute gibts^^

also jetzt wisst ihr worums geht.
egal welche richtung geschraubt wird. rr, cc, am, dh, fr etc...
sie will was lernen!

achja!
habe heute die kefü angepasst. musste sie 1,4mm spacern. jetzt hat sie genau 1 mm platz am hinterbau!!! der ist halt auch derbe unförmig!
soweit passt alles.
jetzt noch auf den carbon klotz warten und ich kann wieder!!! *froi*

gruss simon


----------



## ironhorse74 (21. Mai 2010)

@ DarkSensation
evtl. hier:
www.drahteselonline.de (lützelbach)

cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (21. Mai 2010)

ist am montag ausser mir und mario noch jemand in bf???

wetter kann kommen wie´s will, hab die regenreifen mit  aber ich hoffe natürlich auf trockenheit......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (21. Mai 2010)

hat am samstag jemand bock auf ne tour am frankenstein? ich lerne die gegend zwar gerade erst kennen, aber ein bisschen habe ich auch schon plan von den strecken. immerhin weiß ich wo die rinne ist^^

de schorsch wär auch dabei.


----------



## jeses (22. Mai 2010)

@ dark
In elsenfeld gibts nen technisch guten laden für mtb und rr
http://www.zwei-rad-team.de/
da steht die adresse drinn


----------



## Dr.Workshop (22. Mai 2010)

jeses schrieb:


> @ dark
> In elsenfeld gibts nen technisch guten laden für mtb und rr
> http://www.zwei-rad-team.de/
> da steht die adresse drinn




ja kann ich sogar bestätigen. den hab ich ja ganz vergessen.


in aschaffenburg gibts auch noch 2 läden mit DH erfahrung.

2rad stenger (in hösbach glaub ich) und raceworx in aschaffenburg/damm.


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. Mai 2010)

... morgen mi hb und umgebung - hoffe das wetter passt 
wer noch ?


----------



## Alaskanier (25. Mai 2010)

sachmahl hat einer von euch 5 10 Schuhe in 43 und kann ich die evtl. mal ausprobieren?


----------



## innerloop (25. Mai 2010)

ich habe welche in 44,5. aber nimm einfach deine standardschuhgröße. bei mir hat das perfekt gepasst!


----------



## Alaskanier (25. Mai 2010)

mir geht's meher darum ob mir die Verbesserung des Grips das Geld wert ist wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## DarkSensation (25. Mai 2010)

...deine füsse kleben auf dem pedal!!!

hab welche aber in 46,5.
also ich find es krass! selbst ein versuch den fuss auf dem pedal grade zu drehen ist fast unmöglich.
auch bei nässe.

gruss


----------



## richtig (26. Mai 2010)

alaskanier schrieb:


> mir geht's meher darum ob mir die verbesserung des grips das geld wert ist wenn ihr versteht was ich meine



*JA !!!!!*
Die Schuhe sind wirklich ihr Geld wert! Der Nassgrip ist beängstigend gut... und trotz des weichen Gummis sind die Sohlen extrem haltbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. Mai 2010)

wer ist nächsten donnerstag in beerfelden mit dabei???

kommendes wochenende muss ich zwangsläufig aussetzen. in der firma ist der teufel los und da ist mir die sache zu heiss. falls was passiert gibts mächtig trouble, deshalb erst donnerstag, dann siehts wieder besser aus.


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. Mai 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> wer ist nächsten donnerstag in beerfelden mit dabei???
> 
> kommendes wochenende muss ich zwangsläufig aussetzen. in der firma ist der teufel los und da ist mir die sache zu heiss. falls was passiert gibts mächtig trouble, deshalb erst donnerstag, dann siehts wieder besser aus.


 
bin dabei ...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. Mai 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> bin dabei ...


wenigstens auf dich ist verlass keule!


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. Mai 2010)

wollte morgen sa. ne tour machen ... wer noch ? - call by phone


----------



## freeolly (28. Mai 2010)

Wenns es nicht regnet, komm ich gerne mit....
Grüße
Olly


----------



## Dr.Workshop (28. Mai 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> wollte morgen sa. ne tour machen ... wer noch ? - call by phone




....das video ist fertig  schau mal rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (29. Mai 2010)

Soooo liebe Liebenden ;D
Heute kam erstmal das letzte paket.

hier mal ne kleine vorschau der teile...

Schaltwerk SRAM x-9






Pedale Wellgo 





Kefü e13





Felgen Spank





Geweih Manitou Dorado Carbon





Sööö
jetzt fehlen nur noch die griffe, lenker und sattelstütze.
werde heute mal anfangen die brocken zu verbauen.

gruss simon


----------



## DarkSensation (29. Mai 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ....das video ist fertig  schau mal rein!




welches video???


----------



## DarkSensation (29. Mai 2010)

und baustopp...

schaft muss gekürzt werden und die postmount aufnahme von der hope/boxxer passt nicht.
grrrr ich werd echt bald verrückt!
bist jetzt hat nichts auf anhieb gepasst!

also dauert wieder ein paar tage bis die teile da sind... :´(


----------



## Dr.Workshop (29. Mai 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> welches video???



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZrOEoKjA9A"]YouTube- Beerfelden 24.05.2010_3.mp4[/nomedia]

dieses video


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. Mai 2010)

war super gestern   -ihr dregdaiwel


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Mai 2010)

Schönes Vid......................


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Mai 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Schönes Vid......................



ja denk ich auch, nur kommt man sich immer schneller und höher vor als es dann letztdenlich ist


----------



## DarkSensation (30. Mai 2010)

ja echt schön!

boah ich bin auf bike entzug!!!
...ich zitter schon...


----------



## DarkSensation (30. Mai 2010)

So Rahmen und Gabel.
Geile SAUUUU!!!












Die ganze Sache nimmt Gestalt an!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Mai 2010)

Wow............Alles Deins ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Mai 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ja echt schön!
> 
> boah ich bin auf bike entzug!!!
> ...ich zitter schon...



du hast dir die falsche jahreszeit für experimente rausgesucht keule.....
shit happens! was solls, das nächste mal machste das eben besser


----------



## Alaskanier (30. Mai 2010)

schönes teil


----------



## DarkSensation (30. Mai 2010)

jap alles meins.

eben hab ich noch einen ritchey wcs carbon lenker, eine elite sattelstütze und ne token klemme bestellt. damit ists dann fertig und fahrbereit!

das problem mit der lenker klemmung (von 25mm auf 31mm) werde ich wie folgt lösen...
ich versuche erst den momentanen vorbau aufdrehen zu lassen.
falls das fehlschlägt bestell ich den der travis. sollte passen!

was freu ich mich auf die jungfernfahrt ;D

gruss simon


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Mai 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> das problem mit der lenker klemmung (von 25mm auf 31mm) werde ich wie folgt lösen...
> ich versuche erst den momentanen vorbau aufdrehen zu lassen.
> gruss simon




material wegnehmen ist schon etwas gefährlich. gibt es den baugleichen vorbau auch in 31,8??? wenn nicht würde ich das mit dem aufbohren lassen. es kann passieren das die stabilität ganz schnell grenzwertig wird.
und nach ner harten landung den vorbau/lenker abreissen stell ich mir besser nicht vor.


----------



## DarkSensation (30. Mai 2010)

das ist bei der dorado etwas anders...
der vorbau hängt fest an der brücke. man kann nur den eigentlichen klemmteil abnehmen.
an diesem material wegzunehmen (ist ja wirklich nicht viel) wär nicht soooo schlimm. muss nur mit den verschraubungen passen...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Mai 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> das ist bei der dorado etwas anders...
> der vorbau hängt fest an der brücke. man kann nur den eigentlichen klemmteil abnehmen.
> an diesem material wegzunehmen (ist ja wirklich nicht viel) wär nicht soooo schlimm. muss nur mit den verschraubungen passen...



ich meinte ja nur, wie genau der vorbau aussieht weiss ich ja nicht. aber wegnehmen ist immer mit vorsicht zu verbinden


----------



## richtig (2. Juni 2010)

wow. sehr schick!!! gut, dass du's behalten hast!

das möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=277809

Grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (3. Juni 2010)

hmmm...
jetzt kommst du mit sowas xD


----------



## Dr.Workshop (3. Juni 2010)

sonntag bin ich mit M.N. wieder in beerfelden!
nur falls jemand interesse hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (4. Juni 2010)

oh jaaaa!
ich trage es am besten den buggel nunner xD
okokok dauert eh nur noch wenige tage!
vllt bin ich schon nächste woche wieder dabei.

@ richtig
können wir die endmontage bei dir machen?
wegen steuerrohr kürzen usw. 
wäre schon cool denn dan kannst du mir beim bremsen einstellen und schaltwerk ausrichten auf die finger gucken. will alles selbst machen das ichs mal lerne! aber ohne einen richtig/en menthor schaff ich das denk ich nicht ;P

gruss simon


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. Juni 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> sonntag bin ich mit M.N. wieder in beerfelden!
> nur falls jemand interesse hat.


 
incl. danica ...

@ richtig
rüstest du ab ?!

cu


----------



## Sird77 (5. Juni 2010)

Na Sascha,
wieso verkaufst die Lady in white...? Der würd ich ja schon mal gerne unters Röckchen schauen


----------



## richtig (7. Juni 2010)

weil ich für einen alpencross vorübergehend ein leichteres fahrrad brauche! mein schwager macht ernst... bis vergangene woche dachte ich der becher geht an mir vorüber.

jetzt heißt es TRAINIEREN! besonders die ar$chknochen.

grussascha


----------



## entlebucher (7. Juni 2010)

ah darauf hat deine Frage bei der Tour also abgezielt Fahrtechnik musst du sicher nicht trainieren 

Wenn ihr einen ernsthaften Alpencross macht, solltest du die Höhenunterschiede nicht unterschätzen. Auf 3000hm wird die Luft schon ganz schön dünn... für Notfälle empfehle ich dir ein Päckchen Gly-Coramin einzupacken. Steht aber auf der Doping-Liste, also mit Bedacht einnehmen


----------



## Female (7. Juni 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> ah darauf hat deine Frage bei der Tour also abgezielt Fahrtechnik musst du sicher nicht trainieren
> 
> Wenn ihr einen ernsthaften Alpencross macht, solltest du die Höhenunterschiede nicht unterschätzen. Auf 3000hm wird die Luft schon ganz schön dünn... für Notfälle empfehle ich dir ein Päckchen *Gly-Coramin* einzupacken. Steht aber auf der Doping-Liste, also mit Bedacht einnehmen



Würd ich dir auch wärmstens empfehlen, lässt die Sternchen verschwinden und weiche Knie wieder stabil werden. Und macht extrem gute Laune, selbst bei -40°C (wobei, du wirst dich ja nicht im Himalaya rumtreiben...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (7. Juni 2010)

hey hier wird nicht gedoped xD
wie ihr sicher gelesen habt gehts auch mechanisch 

gruss


----------



## ironhorse74 (8. Juni 2010)

... morgen mi. fr-tour ...
wer noch ?
cu


----------



## richtig (10. Juni 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> [...] Fahrtechnik musst du sicher nicht trainieren [...]



Auf so ein Kompliment von Dir kann ich mir auf jeden Fall was einbilden, mein Mentor  Dafür hast Du aber immer noch die schöneren und pralleren Waden.




entlebucher schrieb:


> [...] Auf 3000hm wird die Luft schon ganz schön dünn... für Notfälle empfehle ich dir ein Päckchen Gly-Coramin einzupacken. Steht aber auf der Doping-Liste, also mit Bedacht einnehmen [...]



Dopingliste? Dann wirds das bei Euch ja an jeder Tanke geben. Hehe.




ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ... morgen mi. fr-tour ...
> wer noch ?
> cu



Mittwoch ging leider nicht bei mir; Olly, zielte dein Anruf am Mittwoch auch aufs Biken ab?

Leider habe ich Samstag auch keine Zeit, würde aber Sonntagnachmittag gerne ne Runde drehen. Gesellschaft herzlich willkommen. Den Schwerpunkt würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder mal auf ein paar Abfahrten legen... ich glaub ich war schon EEEWIG nicht mehr da oben bei meinen kleinen Zwitscherfreunden.


grussascha


----------



## entlebucher (10. Juni 2010)

@richtig: Schwätzer  Die Waden sind nur wegen dem Pelz so aus

Spann uns mal nicht auf die Folter, habt ihr schon eine Route? Wieviel hm nehmt ihr euch pro Tag vor? Alles selbst erstrampeln? 
Ich träum noch von einem "Wallis-Cross", einmal mit allen Bergbahnen durchs Rohnetal hangeln...


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Juni 2010)

so jungs. 
bin seit letzter woche in einer neuen firma. seit montag bin ich in eppingen zur montage. als VORARBEITER!!!
die teile sind diese woche auch alle gekommen.

merida-diebstahl:
hier in reinheim bewegt sich ein sehr sehr edles in schwarz matt.

lieben gruss an alle!


----------



## freeolly (12. Juni 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Mittwoch ging leider nicht bei mir; Olly, zielte dein Anruf am Mittwoch auch aufs Biken ab?
> 
> Leider habe ich Samstag auch keine Zeit, würde aber Sonntagnachmittag gerne ne Runde drehen. Gesellschaft herzlich willkommen. Den Schwerpunkt würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder mal auf ein paar Abfahrten legen... ich glaub ich war schon EEEWIG nicht mehr da oben bei meinen kleinen Zwitscherfreunden.
> 
> grussascha




Na dann lass Zwitschern..... Treffpunkt per SMS....

Cheers

Olly


----------



## Sird77 (12. Juni 2010)

Sarah und ein paar Girls aus der umgebung wollten mal Heubach kennen lernen...
ich selbst hab morgen mal ein remedy zum fahren...
könnt euch ja melden wenn ihr startet und wohin ?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. Juni 2010)

sonntag jemand beerfelden???


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. Juni 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Sarah und ein paar Girls aus der umgebung wollten mal Heubach kennen lernen...
> ich selbst hab morgen mal ein remedy zum fahren...
> könnt euch ja melden wenn ihr startet und wohin ?


 
danica und janina sind morgen mittag in bf unterwegs - da könnten sich sarah u. die girls auch anschließen ....

@ Dr.
ich werde dir zur seite stehen ...

cu


----------



## richtig (12. Juni 2010)

kewl. dann hoffe ich wir sehen uns morgen  ich werde so gegen 14/15h losfahren richtung HPUNKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. Juni 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> danica und janina sind morgen mittag in bf unterwegs - da könnten sich sarah u. die girls auch anschließen ....
> 
> @ Dr.
> ich werde dir zur seite stehen ...
> ...



mario, ich habe auch nicthts anderes von dir erwartet!
auf dich ist verlass!

wetter scheint zum glück etwas kühler zu werden..............wenns jetzt noch regnet heisst morgen "grip"


----------



## Alaskanier (13. Juni 2010)

ich binn morgen äm heute auch da Jonas kommt auch mit


----------



## DarkSensation (13. Juni 2010)

bike = fertig

beziehung = aus...


ich tauch ein paar wochen unter.
bin im raum stuttgart unterwegs. mich hält nichts mehr hier...
melde mich wenn ich wieder klar denken kann.

gruss euer simon :'(


----------



## noon (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Dieburg und war neulich in Heubach Fotos machen, habe mich dort mit jemandem unterhalten der meinte er würde öfters aus meiner Ecke nach Heubach fahren und ich solle mich hier mal melden wenn ich mein neues Radl hab. 
Das ist nun soweit und ich würde doch sehr gerne mal ein paar insider Tips was die Region angeht abgreifen. Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen eine Runde fahren, ich bin zur Zeit fast jeden Tag unterwegs.

Ach und natürlich gute Besserung an meinen Vorposter.


----------



## richtig (13. Juni 2010)

Ja, ich, hier!!!

Wenn Du magst lass uns einfach Mittwoch oder so mal ne kleine Runde fahren.

Grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (14. Juni 2010)

weiss jemand was neues vom jonas???


----------



## freeolly (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo an die, die in BF waren.
Weiß jemand von euch was mit dem Jungen passiert ist (rote Haare und Trek Session) der irgendwo im oberen Teil der Strecke gestürzt ist?
Grüße
Olly


----------



## jeses (14. Juni 2010)

ich habe mir die linke schulter geprellt und einige schürfwunden zugezogen befinde mich schon auf dem weg der besserung und es sah gestern schlimmer aus als es war
(bin nicht der mim treck hab ein weises commencial)

@workshop wie gehts denn deinem handgelelnk


----------



## freeolly (14. Juni 2010)

jeses schrieb:


> ich habe mir die linke schulter geprellt und einige schürfwunden zugezogen befinde mich schon auf dem weg der besserung und es sah gestern schlimmer aus als es war
> (bin nicht der mim treck hab ein weises commencial)
> 
> @workshop wie gehts denn deinem handgelelnk



OK, aber dem Philipp ist wohl was heftiges passiert, Krankenwagen hatte ihn abgeholt......

Euch beiden aber auch gute Besserung!!!!!

Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (14. Juni 2010)

@jeses:
mein handgelenk ist stark geprellt aber zum glück nichts weiter.
hab jetz erstmal 2-3 wochen sportliche zwangspause vom doktore bekommen.
dann mal gute besserung jonas!





freeolly schrieb:


> OK, aber dem Philipp ist wohl was heftiges passiert, Krankenwagen hatte ihn abgeholt......
> 
> Euch beiden aber auch gute Besserung!!!!!
> 
> Olly



danke!
der sebastian menges meinte er hätte den lenker in die rippen bekommen, was am rücken und am arm.
er muss wohl geschriehen haben wie am spiess.
was genaueres wusste er auch nicht.


----------



## freeolly (16. Juni 2010)

Melina hat mir gerade erzählt was mit ihm ist:

Rippenbruch
Kieferbruch
Nasenbeinbruch

Hoffe der arme Kerl kommt schnell wieder auf die Beine.

Grüße
Olly


----------



## jeses (16. Juni 2010)

den hats leider ganz schön erwischt hoffen wir mal das er bald wieder fitt ist


----------



## innerloop (17. Juni 2010)

ist der junge kerl ohne protektoren und fullface gefahren? das hört sich noch einem halbschalen-crash an, wenn er sich so krass im gesicht verletzt hat...

hoffentlich gehts ihm bald besser!


----------



## ironhorse74 (17. Juni 2010)

volles gear - jedoch mit high speed unterwegs gewesen ...



innerloop schrieb:


> ist der junge kerl ohne protektoren und fullface gefahren? das hört sich noch einem halbschalen-crash an, wenn er sich so krass im gesicht verletzt hat...
> 
> hoffentlich gehts ihm bald besser!


----------



## richtig (17. Juni 2010)

Spätestens seit "Postman" wusste ich, was wirklich in ihm steckt:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,700937,00.html

Schön, dass es noch Helden gibt!

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Juni 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Spätestens seit "Postman" wusste ich, was wirklich in ihm steckt:
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,700937,00.html
> 
> Schön, dass es noch Helden gibt!
> ...




zumal es wirklich der technik im 21.jahrhundert entspricht.


----------



## Arthur27 (17. Juni 2010)

Schade aber das man damit nicht die Ursache, sprich das Leck ansich bekämpft, sondern "nur" die Wasserverschmutzung eindämmen kann.
Solche Zentrifugen benutzen wir in der Firma zuhauf, allerdings um Fest/Flüssig Gemische zu trennen. Der Grundaufbau ist aber ähnlich.


----------



## ironhorse74 (23. Juni 2010)

heute mi. hb und umgebung ...
(anoli und ich sind schon mal dabei)
cu


----------



## ironhorse74 (24. Juni 2010)

sa. bf - ist noch jemand im park ?
cu


----------



## Sird77 (24. Juni 2010)

hallo Mädels-
mein yt steht halb fertig hier rum
bräuchte mal jemanden mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel der mir hilft das Ding perfekt aufzubauen...
Außerdem müssten die 3 Shims wahrscheinlich noch in die Totem wg meinem überdimensionalen Gewicht^^
Greetz Chris


----------



## umstaedter78 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo, bin aus G-U und fahre seit letztem Jahr Frühling Mountainbike, und Suche Leute zum gemeinsamen Biken in der Gegend. Kenne mich hier mit schönen Streck noch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. Juni 2010)

... dann wirst du hier viel spaß haben ...

@ all
morgen bf
@ sir d
kannst mitfahren

cu


----------



## Eyecatcher (28. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,
Moe und ich leben auch noch, jetzt allerdings in Darmstadt. Mein Schlüsselbein ist immer noch nicht zusammengewachsen (so ein Ärger), aber ich würde trotzdem gerne mal die Tage in Hb vorbeischauen, wann seid ihr wieder da?
LG Stephie


----------



## richtig (29. Juni 2010)

oh, lange nix gehört voneinander. hoffentlich wird ads wieder mit deinem clavicula.
bei mir stapeln sich die sahnigen karamellen.

übrigens fühl ich mich in diesen tagen wie im schwitzerland... HAHAHA.

grussascha

@darki: was ist los mit dir? was ist passiert? schick mal ne mail.


----------



## anoli (29. Juni 2010)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Moe und ich leben auch noch, jetzt allerdings in Darmstadt. Mein Schlüsselbein ist immer noch nicht zusammengewachsen (so ein Ärger), aber ich würde trotzdem gerne mal die Tage in Hb vorbeischauen, wann seid ihr wieder da?
> LG Stephie


 
ich werd verrückt.
von moe liest man ja ab und zu was...

hm ich hab vor morgen ne runde zu drehn, wird aber spät. 19 oder 20 uhr.
keine ahnung was der rest plant.

ist dein bruch so schlimm?
gute besserung!

@ iron
heute gefahren?


gruß anoli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (30. Juni 2010)

servus an alle ...

@ anoli
yes

hab gestern den waldweg zu den brunnenbuben in angriff genommen - mit positvem ergebnis ... (buchberg,einhardsweg,rawischer tor,adelweg)

wer lust hat kann die tage mal mitfahren ...

cu


----------



## richtig (30. Juni 2010)

ich fahre heute mal "fremd" - sorry  je nach dem wie fit die jungs sind könnten wir uns ja irgendwo treffen? fahrt ihr was größeres? ich denke wir werden mal richtung burg fahren, mondlandschaft, b45, hohl etc.

eventuell sehen wir uns?

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. Juli 2010)

Servus!
war beim letzten ausritt mit mario mal wieder paar foto´s einfangen.
viel spaß beim gucken!










































[/quote]


----------



## richtig (2. Juli 2010)

die können sich sehen lassen.
hat jemand sonntag lust ne runde zu fahren?

grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Juli 2010)

wo?
bräuchte was zum schaft kürzen...


----------



## Alaskanier (2. Juli 2010)

Flex
Eisensäge 

nur mal so als Vorschlag


----------



## richtig (2. Juli 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> Flex




die jugend ist so dekadent!!!

nimm einen rohrschneider und eine feile. kannst du beides von mir haben.

grussascha


----------



## Alaskanier (2. Juli 2010)

Rohrschneider... was ist das???

was heist dekadent 

aber ich habs auch mit der Flex gemacht (3x) und anschließen auch den Grat weggeflext ich hatte sie halt schon in der Hand =)


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Juli 2010)

wer sich meiner dorado mit der flex nähert spielt mit seiner gesundheit... 

können das ja sonntag im wald machen oder?
bis dahin spacer ich das hoch.

bin sonntag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (2. Juli 2010)

naja im Wald giebts eh keinen Strom


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Juli 2010)

besser für die gesundheit


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Juli 2010)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren.html

coole seite mit guten trails....


----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. Juli 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> Rohrschneider... was ist das???
> 
> was heist dekadent
> 
> aber ich habs auch mit der Flex gemacht (3x) und anschließen auch den Grat weggeflext ich hatte sie halt schon in der Hand =)



ein rohrschneider ist sowas hier:




da gibts ein klasse engratwerkzeug was meist dabei ist.....


----------



## DarkSensation (3. Juli 2010)

...die billige variante... xD
egal. dorado ist verbaut. dat ding bügelt!
morgen biken? (samstag)
wäre gegen 18h in hb...

gruss


----------



## richtig (3. Juli 2010)

also wie gesagt, heute geht nicht, sonntag bin ich dabei und bringe auch meinen rohrschneider mit. ich werde so ab 16h/17h in hb sein, denke ich.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (3. Juli 2010)

... heute gauchos heimschicken ... 
... morgen vormittag bergab fahren - komme evtl. später nochmal in hb vorbei
... nächste woche werd ich den puig major bezwingen

cu


----------



## Alaskanier (4. Juli 2010)

das mit dem Rohrschneider war meher gemeint wie wer brauch denn sowas?


----------



## DarkSensation (4. Juli 2010)

ich werde früher da sein. 
bin abends eingeladen und muss um 1830 wieder richtung heimat.

wer kommt noch?
bin wieder flott unterwegs.
hat jemand ne stoppuhr?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. Juli 2010)

schei*e!!!!..........mein rahmen is futsch hab ich gestern festgestellt  ich könnt mir so in den ar*** beissen!!!!
hab das neue schaltauge rein und nen neuen schnellspanner, jetz sitzt das laufrad schief und schleift an der schwinge aber nicht wenig. das laufrad sitzt fest. mein hinterbau hat wohl nen fetten schlag von der seite bekommen.
hab schon mit meinem rotwildkumpel gesprochen, der meint er schaut mal ob er mir sowas noch irgendwoher besorgen kann, die chancen stehen aber nicht gut wegen des alters. ich könnt so :kotz: 
weitere info´s folgen.

kacke da. das waren dann wohl die ersten und letzten foto´s in aktion mit dem baby.



die saison ist gelaufen für mich.........................


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. Juli 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> das mit dem Rohrschneider war meher gemeint wie wer brauch denn sowas?



jeder der regelmäßig schraubt. 

gehört aber in jede werkstatt


----------



## Alaskanier (4. Juli 2010)

kannst ja versuchen ihn zurück zu biegen


----------



## DarkSensation (4. Juli 2010)

@ dennis
das ist mies!

habe heut die probefahrt mit dem rocky hinter mich gebracht.
GEIL!!!
umbau auf dorado, rahmen durch langen dämpfer höher gelegt, fährt sich bombe!

leider alleine...
sascha wo warst duuuu?
habe um 14 uhr die strecke betreten, hab mich so oft von bremsen stechen lassen das meine waden jetzt chris kovaric ähnelt und bin 1720uhr wieder gen heimat geradelt...

wie schaut es in der kommenden woche aus? 
entweder mal zu 5 oder mehr over h-beach oder beerfelden...
würd mich freuen mal wieder in der gruppe zu fahren. lang ist's her...

gruss an alle!


----------



## anoli (5. Juli 2010)

Alder schlappe,
hat da wieder einer angefangen zu leben?
Das wurde aber auch zeit!

Was ins eigentlich mit deiner Nummer?
Da sagt mir ne freundliche Frauenstimme die Nummer wäre nicht bekannt.
Ähm gib mir doch mal deine Neue!?

Alla Jungs, ride on


----------



## richtig (5. Juli 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> @ dennis
> das ist mies!
> 
> habe heut die probefahrt mit dem rocky hinter mich gebracht.
> ...



ich hab dir ne sms geschickt, dass ich erst gegen 17h komme, weil ich noch was am rad machen muss. es wurde dann 1730h. haben uns wohl gerade verpasst. ich dachte du musst erst 1830h wieder zurück?

naja, bin dann einmal durchgeblasen und hab am kneipbecken ne kleine pause gemacht. bin mit 3 alten mädels und nem netten opi ne runde gekneipt. dann 2x hohl und wieder heimwärts.

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. Juli 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> kannst ja versuchen ihn zurück zu biegen



ne so späßjen lass ich lieber.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (5. Juli 2010)

War am So mit Mario und Sarah in BF..war mal wieder der Hammer...
bis auf die großen StepUPs-StepDowns(Nortshore) fahre ich alles...
auch wenn mich die "blauen Bäume" wieder magisch angezogen haben...

Wäre nächstes WE wieder da..allerdings erwarte ich diese Woche noch mein Enduro/AM...denn das YT kennt nur eine Richtung...
Also groß umherfahren ist noch nicht...

@ DarkSensation: Es liegt noch immer mein Rucksack bei dir 
ergo sollten wir mal wieder zusammen losziehen! 

Und ja: ich wäre auch stark dafür mal wieder alle zusammen zu haben ...
aber unser Sasch bereitet sich ja hardcore auf Transalp oder sowas vor wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe und Olly ist meines Wissen nach im Urlaub...
Mario jetzt auch für 2 Wochen...ergo ist fast keiner da...der Rest des lustigen Geschwaders ist glaub ich verletzt wenn ich das richtig zugetragen bekommen habe ...

so long ..ein endlich wieder "bikender" Chris


----------



## richtig (5. Juli 2010)

ich bin schon da, nur mache ich momentan nur so komische runden wie: hohl -> runter -> hohl -> runter -> hohl -> runter -> hexenhaus -> runter -> hexenhaus -> runter...

wenn jemand bock hat  zu zweit ist es sicher lustiger.

grussascha


----------



## entlebucher (5. Juli 2010)

du darfst gerne mal meinen Bruder anhauen, der kommt erst nach 500hm auf Betriebstemperatur.


----------



## DarkSensation (5. Juli 2010)

@ richtig
bin für fast alles zu haben...
aber du wirst mich noch klein kriegen xD

@ sird
hab dich letzt in wb am bahnhof gesehn... 
bzw wurde ich auf ein cannondale aufmerksam und hab dich dann wie wild winken sehn...
leider nicht mir...
sondern dem sven, mit dem ich gleich mal das plaudern anfing 

beerfelden ist zur zeit schlecht bei mir da ich wenn dann mit dem zug fahren müsste und mir 24$ fahrt zu viel sind...

werde jetzt mal aufbrechen richtung windlücke...
ist meine trainingsrunde. geht gut berg auf ober wirds technisch und zum schluss hat man 10 minuten anfahrt. gut für die waden


----------



## DarkSensation (5. Juli 2010)

einmal dummgugger mit neuer freundin...


----------



## DarkSensation (5. Juli 2010)




----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. Juli 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


>



was ist aus deinem nicoblei geworden???


----------



## Sird77 (5. Juli 2010)

Da hat Gabriel mal ein Ding gelandet!!!
VDW...gut gemacht finde ich ...
GEFÄLLT


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Juli 2010)

der rahmen chillt in der garage...
zz hab ich kein geld will aber fahren.
werd bald ein comeback feiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (6. Juli 2010)

@ all
habe vor morgen vorm anpfiff nochmal zu den brunnenbuben zu kurbeln - wer hat lust und kommt mit ?

cu


----------



## richtig (6. Juli 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ all
> habe vor morgen vorm anpfiff nochmal zu den brunnenbuben zu kurbeln - wer hat lust und kommt mit ?
> 
> cu



viel spaß. hast du vielleicht mal ne route dahin? ich würde auch gerne mal wieder rüber fahren.


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. Juli 2010)

... (buchberg,einhardsweg,rawischer tor,adelweg)

ab steinbruch dem großen E (einhardsweg) folgen - an der wegkreuzung (rai-breitenbach/lützelbach) links abbiegen und dem großen N mit Pfeil -> nachfahren bis zum "rawischer tor" - hier beginnt ein trail der zu den buben führt ...

ob ihr wirklich *richtig *steht, seht ihr wenn das licht angeht


und hier noch etwas für die augen (shooting bf juni '10)
http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...rl=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/150298

cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (6. Juli 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> der rahmen chillt in der garage...
> zz hab ich kein geld will aber fahren.
> werd bald ein comeback feiern.



ja und woher ist das rocky jetzt???


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Juli 2010)

das hatte alina gekauft.
alleine fährt sie aber nicht. also hab ich die domain und den fox dämpfer raus gebaut und gegen dorado und vivid ersetzt.
jetzt fahr ich erstmal damit bis ich wieder eigenes alu reiten darf.
die domain und der dämpfer, beides neu, stehezum verkauf.


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. Juli 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> werde jetzt mal aufbrechen richtung windlücke...
> ist meine trainingsrunde. geht gut berg auf ober wirds technisch und zum schluss hat man 10 minuten anfahrt. gut für die waden


 
wo befindet sich die windlücke ?
mir ist nur die, zwischen haingrund und breitenbrunn bekannt (nähe munilager) !?

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (6. Juli 2010)

die tour geht von reinheim über gross-bieberau, obrr-ramstadt, wembach und wieder reinheim.


----------



## Edmonton (7. Juli 2010)

@Sird77
Es war letzten eine fette Tour. Wie versprochen werde ich mich auch öfters hier melden. Wegen BF oder so werde ich euch bescheit geben. 

@DarkSensation
Flatline und Dorado


----------



## Sird77 (7. Juli 2010)

Ja Sers, das Vid ist auch nicht schlecht...vll kannst du´s ins Netz stellen

Am We wahrscheinlich Bf...und wahrscheinlich mit Öffentlichen...

Grüße


----------



## DarkSensation (7. Juli 2010)

@ edmonton
ah der herr aus dem zug 


chris wann?
sa o so?
treffen uns höchst bhf.

gruss


----------



## DarkSensation (7. Juli 2010)

ig...


----------



## innerloop (8. Juli 2010)

zwei fragen:

1.: hat von euch schon jemand einen evoc bike rucksack in der hand gehabt? ich bin gerade hin und hergerissen zwischen dem dakine nomad und dem evoc freeride trail. sehen beide geil aus und für einen bisschen mehr bekommt man halt beim evoc noch einen passablen rückenprotektor für touren mit dazu... ich habe noch keinen test gefunden.

2.: haben die upsidedown-gabeln irgendeinen vorteil gegenüber den "normalen" gabeln oder gehts da nur um die optik?

btw: am we will ich mal wieder in die heimat kommen -----> HB oder so


----------



## richtig (8. Juli 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> 2.: haben die upsidedown-gabeln irgendeinen vorteil gegenüber den "normalen" gabeln oder gehts da nur um die optik?



Eigentlich versucht man da einfach nur die ungefederte Masse zu reduzieren. Das schwerere Casing wäre dann oben, die leichten Standrohre unten. Die Gabel soll dann noch sensibler ansprechen. Leider sind die aber nicht so verwindungssteif, da die Verbindung der Gabelholme und die Steckachse sich nicht am gleichen Bauteil (bei normaler Gabel dem Casting) befinden.

Bei den Geschwindigkeiten eines Motorrads kann man über die geringere ungefederte Masse sicher nachdenken, bei den vielleicht 50 km/h eines Fahrrades ist es i. m. h. o. zu vernachlässigen, sonst hätte es a.) jeder Hersteller im Angebot b.) jeder Profi verbaut c.) jeder Bikeshop für 1/3 Euro mehr als konventionelle Gabeln im Sortiment.

Aber es soll ja Leute geben, die sogar spüren, wie herum ihr Dämpfer gerade eingebaut ist.


Grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (8. Juli 2010)

@Dark und Edmonton:

Würde, wenn keiner ein Auto hat, wie gesagt mit Öffentlichen hoch fahren...
von Hetzbach aus brauch ich mit meinem Bike so 20 mins bis hoch...Sarah ist schneller
allerdings versuche ich irgendwie ein Auto aufzutreiben...mal sehen vll klappts.

@ All:
noch wer dabei in BF an einem Tag des Wochenendes?

Wann seid ihr in HB? Vll. überrede ich mich ja doch die Kiste da hin zu schaffen 

@richtig:
du könntest ruhig mal wieder mitfahren und mir zeigen wie mans !richtig! macht nimm aber ne cam mit..weil sehen tu ich dich nach der 3ten Kurve eh net mehr


----------



## DarkSensation (8. Juli 2010)

@chris
glaube mir... 
ich leite dich 

muss wenn dann auch mit dem zug fahren.
hb bin ich zz oft. 
fast jeden 2. tag.


----------



## Edmonton (8. Juli 2010)

@Sird77 u. DarkSensation

Wann wollt ihr fahren Sa oder So? Weil am Samstag muß ich Arbeiten, da sieht es schlecht aus. 

@DarkSensation
Ja ich bin der aus dem Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. Juli 2010)

ei gude männer!
hab mir auf die schnelle was geiles organisiert gekriegt um diese saison zu ende zu bringen mein comeback wird heftig!
schaut mal her.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sird77 (8. Juli 2010)

Ja dann bleibt ja nur Sonntag...

grml..mir wäre Sa fast lieber gewesen...was meinst du dark, wann passts dir besser  ?

@ workshop: geschätztes Gewicht aufgebaut?


----------



## Edmonton (8. Juli 2010)

Wann würdet ihr am Samstag fahren? Ich komme erst so nachmittags von der Arbeit nachhause.


----------



## Black_kite (8. Juli 2010)

Hi, jetzt meldet sich auch der Zweite aus dem "Zuch". 
(Chris, Sarah, Simon und Gabriel kennen mich ja nun schon) 

Ich hätte zwar auch mal wieder Lust im Nordostodenwald zu biken, 
leider bin ich aber wegen einer Fuß-/Wadenentzündung gerade ziemlich lahm gelegt. 

Bis Anfang nächster Woche ist noch Antibiotika und Cortison angesagt, 
vielleicht klappt es ja übernächstes Wochenende. 

Mein von Chris angesprochenes Helmcamvideo von meinem aktuellen Lieblingstrail findet Ihr unter: 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b260369/n/Sven_Plaschder_25.06.2010_.rar

Das kryptologisch sehr sinnvolle (jaja ) Passwort zum Entpacken lautet: FunFunFun
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]Nicht über merkwürdige Geräusche wundern, bei 3min28s gab es Schlamm zu futtern 
und bei 04min58s war es wohl ziemlich knapp, das kam beim Fahren gar nicht so rüber.

Gruß Sven 

PS: Wir können demnächst auch gerne mal ne Runde bei uns drehen, wenn Ihr Lust habt.


----------



## Sird77 (9. Juli 2010)

An der Stelle Gute Besserung...
sieh zu das du fit wirst...trails rocken...

cherio

@ Ed.: 9,27 Höchst Bhf Sa oder So ist der selbe Zug


----------



## Sird77 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo?!

Noch wer am Leben ? 

Was geht am WE? 

Cherio
Chris


----------



## Alaskanier (15. Juli 2010)

bauen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. Juli 2010)

moin männer!
morgen bau ich mein bike auf. bin sehr wahrscheinlich so in bf!
gruß dennis


----------



## innerloop (15. Juli 2010)

@sven: ist dieser trail im odenwald? sieht verdammt schick aus, aber es werden so viele höhenmeter vernichtet, dass mir die berge fast zu hoch für den odenwald vorkommen...

gruß moe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noon (16. Juli 2010)

schön wäre es ja aber ich fürchte das ist irgendwo im lieben saarland


----------



## Black_kite (16. Juli 2010)

@innerloop 
@noon

Hi, ich kann Euch beruhigen! 
Der Trail IST im Odenwald... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sird77 (16. Juli 2010)

Sers Ihr,

werden morgen vll mal ans Kloster Engelberg bei Groß-Heubach fahren...
da hats ein 10-15 min Trail den wir schon mal gefahren sind...
ist der Hammer da ... beginnt ganz oben am Kloster und endet am Main.

Wer interesse hat...ig oder pn.

Sarah und ich freuen uns auf Mitfahrer...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. Juli 2010)

kommt jetzt sonntag jemand mit oder nicht???


----------



## Alaskanier (16. Juli 2010)

würde ja mal wieder mitkommen aber hab mir heut den Schädel eingerannt... Platzwunde dass mir aber auch immer so ein mist passiert werden warscheinlich bei uns weiterbauen...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. Juli 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> würde ja mal wieder mitkommen aber hab mir heut den Schädel eingerannt... Platzwunde dass mir aber auch immer so ein mist passiert werden warscheinlich bei uns weiterbauen...



oh! dann mal gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (16. Juli 2010)

platzwunde trotz helm? das wäre heftig....

gute besserung. immer diese ausfälle. fahrt nicht zuuuu hart


----------



## jeses (17. Juli 2010)

der tobi hat sich seinen guten schädel doch nicht beim biken runiert  sondern beim Staubsauger aufräumen hätt da vll au nen helm tragen sollen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Juli 2010)

jeses schrieb:


> der tobi hat sich seinen guten schädel doch nicht beim biken runiert  sondern beim Staubsauger aufräumen hätt da vll au nen helm tragen sollen



im haushalt gibt die meisten unfälle.
ich schlage vor auch hier den guten alten brustpanzer und helm zu tragen


----------



## jeses (17. Juli 2010)

und ohne Stahlkappenschuhe nicht rumlaufen da man sich sonst die zehen ruiniert 
denn so nen Staubsauger uf em fuß tut bestimmt weh


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Juli 2010)

jeses schrieb:


> und ohne Stahlkappenschuhe nicht rumlaufen da man sich sonst die zehen ruiniert
> denn so nen Staubsauger uf em fuß tut bestimmt weh




der dr. empfiehlt noch nen eierschoner gegen böse staubsaugerverletzungen


----------



## jeses (17. Juli 2010)

und die Carbonverstärkten Handschuhe um Wunden zu verhindern in die Bakterien und Hausstaub glagen können


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Juli 2010)

nicht zu vergessen die knieschoner, falls man auf dem boden rumkrabbelt


----------



## jeses (17. Juli 2010)

vom Doc des Vertrauens wird eine getöntesicherheitsglassonnenbrille empfohlen gegen sonnenbrand in der Augenpartie, gegen erhöte Tränendrüßenaktivität aufgrund von Hausstaub sowie zum Schutz vor spitzen gegenständen.
mfg Dr Regenwetter


----------



## freeolly (17. Juli 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> kommt jetzt sonntag jemand mit oder nicht???



Bin Sonntag mit Andi in BF


----------



## Alaskanier (17. Juli 2010)

war ja ein Arbeitsunfall und ist auch nicht so schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (17. Juli 2010)

aber nen Helm zieh ich jezt doch lieber nicht auf


----------



## ironhorse74 (22. Juli 2010)

@ all
servus, ... bin vom urlaub zurück ...
wollte am so. mit danica nach bf !

@ Dr.
gefährlich ! - dein yeti-ritter !

@ alaska
gute besserung ...

cu


----------



## freeolly (22. Juli 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ all
> servus, ... bin vom urlaub zurück ...
> wollte am so. mit danica nach bf !
> 
> ...



Na dann bis Sonntag in BF!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (22. Juli 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ all
> servus, ... bin vom urlaub zurück ...
> wollte am so. mit danica nach bf !
> 
> ...



die kleine story:
hatte erst probleme mit dem zustand des hinterbaus und dem laufrad gewinde und lager im sack, aber  hab grad die teile geholt die ich vom verkäufer vermittelt bekommen hab.  jetz ist der zustand wieder als gut zu bezeichnen und ich werde den rahmen behalten können. war eigentlich dabei ihn zurückzuschicken aber wir sind uns sehr schnell einig geworden und er hat mir die teile klasse ersetzt.


ob sonntag bei mir klappt weiss ich leider dann erst kurzfristig....aber bock ist schon da!


----------



## Alaskanier (22. Juli 2010)

kopf ist wieder heile und morgen geht es nach lac blanc freu war ja "nur" eine Platzwunde


----------



## Dr.Workshop (23. Juli 2010)

so hier mal für die die es noch nicht gesehen haben.
die waffe der yeti-ritter





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## underdog01 (23. Juli 2010)

Sehr viel cooler als das Rotwild!

Richtig schönes Bike!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (23. Juli 2010)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Sehr viel cooler als das Rotwild!
> 
> Richtig schönes Bike!



naja ich hätte das rotwild schon gern noch behalten, somal ich es nicht lange hatte. das yeti ist schon ein geiles teil, mal gucken wie ich damit zurecht komme. es ist locker mal 10cm länger als das rotwild.


----------



## innerloop (23. Juli 2010)

@workshop:

ok, es ist ein DH bike, aber das ding wiegt doch weit mehr als 20kg. merkt man das nicht beim kurven fahren?

@sascha&olly:

bei mir wirds morgen nix mit tour. ich bin noch zu stark erkältet. schade.........
aber der frankenstein läuft ja nicht weg und ihr hoffentlich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (23. Juli 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> @workshop:
> 
> ok, es ist ein DH bike, aber das ding wiegt doch weit mehr als 20kg. merkt man das nicht beim kurven fahren?



wieviel es wiegt weiss ich nicht, ist mir auch wurscht. ich muss mich wohlfühlen auf dem ding und das tu ich 
das gewicht ist in der kurve weniger aussagekräftig. es geht mehr um die handlichkeit die mit dem langen radstand flöten geht. das merkt man widerrum. es ist schon etwas störrischer wie mein rotwild war. der geradeauslauf ist sehr spurstabil und mit dem yeti lässt sich auch besser springen, da es nicht so kopflastig wirkt wie das rotwild vorher. das yeti ist eben kein freerider sondern eher für gnadenlose, schnelle bergab-passagen. ein glück fahr ich immer langsam


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Juli 2010)

....fragt sich nur wie lange noch, mit dieser Waffe...........


----------



## Dr.Workshop (23. Juli 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ....fragt sich nur wie lange noch, mit dieser Waffe...........



 abwarten gerd! abwarten..... hoffentlich krieg ich das nicht auch noch klein  dann häng ichs an den nagel

hab übrigens vom vorbesitzer nen anderen hinterbau und ein laufrad das funktioniert bekommen. jatz kann ichs doch behalten.


----------



## DarkSensation (24. Juli 2010)

schick!

aber bei dem rahmen darf in der airtime kein hauch seitenwind kommen


----------



## jeses (24. Juli 2010)

zum Glück ist in beerfelden ja alles schön breit gebaut ^^

das bike gefällt mit auch besser als das rotwild


----------



## DarkSensation (24. Juli 2010)

hoffentlich ist morgen das rocky fertig das ich es abholen kann... 
will mal wieder ne schlammschlacht.

jemand an ner domain und nem van r intresse?

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (24. Juli 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> schick!
> 
> aber bei dem rahmen darf in der airtime kein hauch seitenwind kommen



airtime??? das ding klebt am boden, dermaßen das ich die negativkräfte voll abkrieg und mich tierisch festhalten muss  , füße auf die pedale geschnallt damit ich nicht abheb....
gerade da macht seitenwind spaß  der prallt an dem schweren teil ab 
ich wiegs heute mal.


*UPDATE:* also es wiegt genau 19,2kg! 

mit ner anderen gabel schaff ich es evtl auf 18,5. aber wer will das schon 
der dämpfer ist schon sehr leicht für nen spiralfederdämpfer.


----------



## freeolly (24. Juli 2010)

Hi Simon!
Wann bist du mal wieder in BF?
Grüße
Olly


----------



## DarkSensation (24. Juli 2010)

hey olly!

wäre mit steffen am sonntag gekommen aber das radl ist leider noch zur reparatur. an die losen speichen trau ich mich nicht ran. lieber lass ichs jemanden mit anhnung machen.

habe geplant mal unter der woche fahren zu gehn.
nächstes we hab ich auch zeit.
will mich aber erstmal wieder etwas einfahren...


gruss


----------



## DarkSensation (25. Juli 2010)

wer hat lust unter der woche in beerfelden ein paar videos zu machen?
vllt sogar ein langes von allen im einsatz?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (25. Juli 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> wer hat lust unter der woche in beerfelden ein paar videos zu machen?
> vllt sogar ein langes von allen im einsatz?




du brauchst selbst wenn du alleine bist, mit probeaufnahmen nen halben tag für eine strecke. unter der woche ist die zeit sehr knapp.


----------



## freeolly (26. Juli 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> wer hat lust unter der woche in beerfelden ein paar videos zu machen?
> vllt sogar ein langes von allen im einsatz?



Andi hat schon einige gute Videos in BF gemacht, der ist aber nicht hier im Forum. Er ist fast jeden Sonntag da, haben diesen Sonntag auch etwas aufgenommen, muss aber noch mehr werden....
Bis Sonntag?

Grüße

Olly


----------



## DarkSensation (26. Juli 2010)

okey


----------



## Arthur27 (27. Juli 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> @sascha&olly:
> 
> bei mir wirds morgen nix mit tour. ich bin noch zu stark erkältet. schade.........
> aber der frankenstein läuft ja nicht weg und ihr hoffentlich auch nicht



Hey Jungs, gibt bitte Bescheid wenn ihr euch am Frankenstein austobt, würd mich gern anhängen wenns zeitlich ( Schichtarbeit ) passt.

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## DarkSensation (28. Juli 2010)

hi

war grade im sport gaydoul reinheim.
nur zu empfehlen sind die bike-outdoor shorts.
adidas, proceed, wolfskin usw max 30 euronen!
auch lange jacken super günstig.

jetzt aber schluss mit der schleichwerbung


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. August 2010)

sers!
hat zufällig einer von euch nen 222er federdämpfer zuviel???
ich sollte meinen ersetzt bekommen vom vorbesitzer aber das ding kommt und kommt nicht ran. hab kein bock noch ein wochenende zu verpassen. geld für nen nagelneuen hab ich natürlich gerade auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (4. August 2010)

nee du leider nicht aber schau doch mal im Bikemarkt


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. August 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> nee du leider nicht aber schau doch mal im Bikemarkt




da war ich schon aber da ist nix gescheites..... nur ein vanilla rc aber der hat sich noch nicht zurückgemeldet.
mein dämpfer wird woh morgen abend losgeschickt. weiss der geier ob der bis zum we kommt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. August 2010)

Habe nur einen RS Luftdämpfer mit 216mm.......................


----------



## Alaskanier (4. August 2010)

passt 216mm nicht auch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. August 2010)

.....................


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. August 2010)

Ist dann jedoch noch die Frage nach passenden Buchsen.


----------



## Alaskanier (4. August 2010)

tja mit viel Glück passen seine oder deine  

wenn nicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. August 2010)

...........uffbasse mit dem Zungerausstrecke Frechdachs..........


----------



## Alaskanier (4. August 2010)

"ZungewiedereinrollundMundzuhalt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (4. August 2010)

Krötchen: hast du eigentlich am We meinen Bruder getroffen? roter bebabter eierschalenhelm und schwarze Wildsau mit Pike


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. August 2010)

War er in Steinach beim Rookies Cup ???


----------



## Alaskanier (4. August 2010)

nee am So. in Bf


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. August 2010)

Dann kann ich Ihn nicht gesehen haben............


----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. August 2010)

ein 216er passt schon aber da geht die geo in die knie  also leider witzlos. trotzdem danke fürs angebot kroete!
die buchsen hab ich. die passen eigtl ich jeden dämpfer mit 12,7er augenmass.


----------



## Alaskanier (5. August 2010)

na und 

tieferes Tretlager------->besser

auserdem bekommst du ja sowieso einen anderen nachgeschickt und Professorisch wird ja auch ein 216er gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. August 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> na und
> 
> tieferes Tretlager------->besser
> 
> auserdem bekommst du ja sowieso einen anderen nachgeschickt und Professorisch wird ja auch ein 216er gehen



tretlager tiefer, gleich weniger bodenfreiheit. ausserdem steht meine gabel dann noch flacher. darfst du nicht vergessen


----------



## Alaskanier (5. August 2010)

jeder wie er mag


----------



## DarkSensation (6. August 2010)

alaska...:
da seh ich jetzt auch keinen sinn^^

wann trifft man sich denn mal wieder?
werd am sonntag mim steffen antreten!

wer ist noch alles dabei?
wäre doch cool mal wieder alle gesichter zu sehen.


@ gabi:
gute besserung! 
habs gestern gehört!


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. August 2010)

info:
http://www.mtb-mömlingen.de/events.htm
vll. hat jemand lust mitzufahren ?!

cu so. in bf


----------



## Dr.Workshop (6. August 2010)

hoffen wir ml auf schöne wetter am sonntag.
falls der dämpfer nicht kommt, trete ich mit nem RED an.


----------



## Uni560 (6. August 2010)

Bin zwar aus offenbach, aber ich komme dennoch mit nach Mömmlingen =)
Werde aber wohl nur die 30Km Etappe strampeln.


----------



## freeolly (7. August 2010)

@all
Sonntag wird einiges los sein in BF!
Grillen und Chillen inklusive.
Wäre ja echt schön, wenn wir uns alle mal wieder sehen....
cu
Olly


----------



## DarkSensation (9. August 2010)

@ all
sonntag war mal wieder echt geil!
werd aber erst am we drauf wieder da sein. in der zwischenzeit warte ich auf das neue radl.

@ dennis
falls dir der rahmen nicht passt, nimmt ihn der fabio. war leider gestern etwas zu spät beim oli...
wie gesagt klappstuhl gegen rahmen... fairer deal 
@ oli
ich warte auf deine mail. richte mich zeitlich nach dir! einfach einen tag vorher kurz bescheid geben. am besten mit lageplan oder adresse...


gruss an alle!
...auch an die neuen gesichter


----------



## richtig (10. August 2010)

heute ist schönes wetter!!!
wie siehts aus?

grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (10. August 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> heute ist schönes wetter!!!
> wie siehts aus? grussascha


 
... wollte heute zum bubenbrunnen - bin jedoch erst ab fünf startbereit
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (10. August 2010)

ok. ich sehe mal zu, dass ich da hin finde und sage schonmal: ich freu mich bis dann


----------



## DarkSensation (10. August 2010)

achja...
der "verlorene" biker 
wo hast du denn gesteckt?

@all...

sooo jetzt mal ran ans eingemachte!
habs ja am sonntag schon angesprochen: MANNSCHAFTSGRILLEN...
wer hat lust? wer hat vorschläge?

würde mich freuen wenn auch dieses jahr ein solcher abend zustande kommen würde.

gruss


----------



## richtig (10. August 2010)

Ach, war doch im Urlaub und Prüfungen und Zeugs. Hab dazu mal was in die IG geschrieben vor  2 Wochen. Aber das wird wieder besser.

Grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (10. August 2010)

achso.
das mit deinem urlaub hab ich im ebay gelesen.
hab aber leider das ende verpasst.
würd mich daher sehr interessieren wie es ausging 

hab mir ja auch endlich eins bestellt.
welches wird nicht verraten. weicht total von meinem eigentlichen vorhaben ab. kleines stichwort "VPP"...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. August 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> @ dennis
> falls dir der rahmen nicht passt, nimmt ihn der fabio. war leider gestern etwas zu spät beim oli...
> wie gesagt klappstuhl gegen rahmen... fairer deal



mach da keine witze! wenns um meinen geliebten klappstuhl geht, werde ich zum "albtraum HULK" der superlative! 
wegen dem rahmen kann ich noch nix sagen, werde ne weile brauchen zum aufbauen da ich ne menge neue teile brauch.


----------



## DarkSensation (10. August 2010)

teile???

schiess los!
hab neue teile hier, x9 (hebel, s.-werk), e13, neue pedale, neue felgen, passende nippel, lenker, domain, van r (200mm)...

alles neu und zum teil original verpackt!
falls du was brauchst kannst gerne bescheid sagen.
mit preisen werden wir uns schon einig


----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. August 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> teile???
> 
> schiess los!
> hab neue teile hier, x9 (hebel, s.-werk), e13, neue pedale, neue felgen, passende nippel, lenker, domain, van r (200mm)...
> ...



-also bräuchte 150x12mm 32loch nabe oder laufrad.
-dämpfer 222mm am besten mit druck- und zugstufen verstellung
-kurbel mit 83tretlagerbreite.

den rest hab ich ja noch, das yeti wird ja nur als rahmenset verkauft mit laufräder für hinten.

würde auch die kurbel gegen ne andere saint tauschen. hab ne 2mal gefahrene saint in top zustand, 2010er modell mit 68/73er breite.
sollte schon wieder eine saint sein.


----------



## jeses (10. August 2010)

HI ihr 

@ Mario schön dass du heut kommst, die Strecken am Brunnen dierekt sind nicht mehr so gepflegt da wir zurzeit die Legale Trainigsstrecke des TSV Olympia Eisenbachs bauen^^ wenn du lust hast die neuen Strecken mal auszuprobieren dann schau do bei mir oder Tobi vorbei einer von uns ist bestimmt dahein  
der rest von euch ist natürlich auch eingeladen


----------



## underdog01 (10. August 2010)

jeses schrieb:


> HI ihr
> 
> @ Mario schön dass du heut kommst, die Strecken am Brunnen dierekt sind nicht mehr so gepflegt da wir zurzeit die Legale Trainigsstrecke des TSV Olympia Eisenbachs bauen^^ wenn du lust hast die neuen Strecken mal auszuprobieren dann schau do bei mir oder Tobi vorbei einer von uns ist bestimmt dahein
> der rest von euch ist natürlich auch eingeladen



Ich war heute mal in Eisenbach und habe am Fußballplatz geparkt. Bin dann zu Fuß hoch in den Wald. Da ist einiges gelb markiert. Ist das die legale Strecke?

Wenn ja, wo ist dann der Bubenbrunnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeses (10. August 2010)

Der Bubenbrunnen ist nicht am Sportplatz sondern Süd/Westlich davon glaube ich zumindest


----------



## richtig (11. August 2010)

schaut euch das video mal an
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,710877,00.html

grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (11. August 2010)

das hätte ein lenker sein können... 
dem sind doch jegliche zähne rausgebrochen...!


----------



## innerloop (11. August 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> schaut euch das video mal an
> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,710877,00.html
> 
> grussascha


Der letzte Satz ist killermäßig:

"Er hat noch immer kein Talent, aber nun hat er Angst." 

Die Spiegelautoren können einen so trockenen Humor haben...

BTW: ist jemand am Samstag in BF?


----------



## richtig (11. August 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> das hätte ein lenker sein können...
> dem sind doch jegliche zähne rausgebrochen...!



lenkerhörnchen.


----------



## DarkSensation (11. August 2010)

wenn dabei durch die wucht des durchschlagens eine magura bricht hat man beim "damage your magura" so gut wie gewonnen... 

mein neues ist verschickt.
der verkäufer hat mir bei jeglichen problemen technisch sowie grösse eine umtausch garantie unterschrieben! und das auf ein (fast) neurad mit voller herstellergarantie!
...ohne aufpreis 

@ dr.
ich such mal die einbaumasse des dx9 raus. wenns soweit passt gehts in die verhandlungen...


gruss an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. August 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> wenn dabei durch die wucht des durchschlagens eine magura bricht hat man beim "damage your magura" so gut wie gewonnen...
> 
> 
> @ dr.
> ...



dx9????

hab grad auch das komplettrad im angebot!


----------



## richtig (13. August 2010)

Hallo Männer,

ich habe morgen zwischen 1000h und 1500h zeit für Schweinereien jeder Art.
Vorzugsweise ne kleine Runde und vielleicht mal wieder etwas buddeln. Wetter ist ja perfekt dafür.

Mo meinte irgendwas von BF... Ist da was geplant?

@Mario: sorry wegen Donnerstag. Ich bin erst gegen 1800h los und ne Runde in HB gefahren. Für die 4 Wochen Abstinenz habe ich bereits beim ersten Anstieg teuer bezahlen müssen.

Grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (13. August 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> ich habe morgen zwischen 1000h und 1500h zeit für Schweinereien jeder Art.
> Vorzugsweise ne kleine Runde und vielleicht mal wieder etwas buddeln. Wetter ist ja perfekt dafür.
> ...




jeden sonntag bf! sei auch du dabei!


----------



## ironhorse74 (13. August 2010)

@ richtig
das holen wir nach ...

@ all
dieses we mach ich pause - morgen straßenfest, so. schei* wetter gemeldet

cu


----------



## richtig (13. August 2010)

Sonntag wird das Wetter katastrophal. Da bleib ich daheim.
Samstag wäre der Tag meiner Wahl.

Grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (13. August 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Sonntag wird das Wetter katastrophal. Da bleib ich daheim.
> Samstag wäre der Tag meiner Wahl.
> 
> Grussascha



oh mann......dann bleib ich auch daheim! so, habt ihr jetzt davon!


----------



## innerloop (13. August 2010)

also wenn das wetter hält, was es verspricht, fahre ich morgen nach BF. ich habe am frankenstein einen biker aus rüsselsheim kennengelernt, der noch nie in BF war. dass muss sich natürlich ändern. 
hat sonst noch jemand interesse? wir wollen so um 11 in BF sein...


----------



## richtig (13. August 2010)

Hmmm, ich gehe mal in mich, ob das zeitlich wirklich Sinn macht. Müsste um zwei schon wieder auf dem Heimweg sein. Noch jemand BF?


----------



## DarkSensation (14. August 2010)

ne...
erst mit neuem ross


----------



## Dr.Workshop (14. August 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ne...
> erst mit neuem ross



wolltest du dich nicht melden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (19. August 2010)

@ all
so. bf - sind ca. 12.30h am start ...

@ Dr.
incl. klappstuhl ...
cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. August 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ all
> so. bf - sind ca. 12.30h am start ...
> 
> @ Dr.
> ...




stimmt da war ja was. hab aber das bike noch nicht fertig........
ich werde quasi nochmal pausieren dieses wochenende.


----------



## Sird77 (19. August 2010)

Haben eine neue Sahneschnitte zu der ich euch mal bei Gelegenheit einladen wollte! 
Ein paar Jungs haben da was ganz nettes angefangen und wir sind dabei es richtig ordentlich auszubauen...fahren kann man das gute Stück aber schon!

Ist nicht weit von Höchst, ca 4 km. im Stile von HB nur das meiner Meinung nach die Topo noch mehr hergibt.
Der Reißer ist aber, das die Jungs die Erlaubnis haben dort zu bauen, vom Förster und vom Waldbesitzer selbst.
Der Trail steht schon ne Weile und ist recht gut erhalten.
Für ein paar fachmännische "Terraforming" Tipps wäre ich immer dankbar ...
Die einzige echte Arbeitskraft bin  derzeit leider nur ich, da die Jungs es noch nicht so haben mit der Schippe...aber fahren können sie gut^^

Einen fetten Anlieger und ein paar Jumps und Drops sind schon da ...von der Länge her gibt es sich glaub nichts mit HB.

Also wer mal Lust und Interesse hat bitte pn an mich ...würd´ mich freuen.


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. August 2010)

@ chris






 gerne ...

@ all
so. bf ...

cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. August 2010)

oh shit........hab grad gemerkt dass mein vater am sonntag geburtstag hat. ich häte also so und so nicht gekonnt. mein rad ist aber so gut wie fertig. kurbel kommt in den nächsten tagen. hinterrad speiche ich heute um. und die 888 kriegt noch schnell ein tuning


----------



## Tribal84 (20. August 2010)

wie schon wieder nen neues rad oder doch noch das yeti ?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. August 2010)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> wie schon wieder nen neues rad oder doch noch das yeti ?



ja das hat sich sehr sehr kurzfristig und überraschend ergeben.
der oli hat sein yt tues geschlachtet, ich hab den rahmen von ihm abgekauft(wenn man das so nennen kann , oli weiss schon), den yeti-rahmen gegen ne nagelneue 888RCV getauscht, die shiver verkloppt und bin nun dabei das yt flott zu machen.
heute mach ich gabeltuning und speiche das hinterrad um, morgen kommt hoffentlich dann die saint kurbel.

das yt wir ne wucht!

.......schon gehts los ..... aber leider wie gesagt nicht am sonntag


----------



## Tribal84 (20. August 2010)

ohhh verdammt sehr geil !!
dann mal viel glück beim umspeichen 

schade wegen sonntag !


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. August 2010)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> ohhh verdammt sehr geil !!
> dann mal viel glück beim umspeichen
> 
> schade wegen sonntag !



ja finds auch schade aber den "vadder" kann man nicht hocken lassen am geburtstag.

beim umspeichen hab ich jemand der mir über die schulter guckt. hab doch da meine bikeshopjungs, von denen ich auch mal das RED geliehen hab an der hand.
die sind ganz fit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (20. August 2010)

ich kenn da jemanden, der wechselt seine bikes wie unterhosen.  viel spaß beim aufbauen. 
wann ist denn mal wieder jemand in HB? ich will mich mal wieder blicken lassen^^


----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. August 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> ich kenn da jemanden, der wechselt seine bikes wie unterhosen.  viel spaß beim aufbauen.
> wann ist denn mal wieder jemand in HB? ich will mich mal wieder blicken lassen^^




 wer denn?? kenn ich nicht


----------



## freeolly (20. August 2010)

Hi Chris!
Dieses WE bin ich in BF, demnächst aber sehr, sehr gerne!!!!
Freu mich schon mal wieder ne Runde mit Dir zu drehen.

cheers
Olly


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. August 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Haben eine neue Sahneschnitte zu der ich euch mal bei Gelegenheit einladen wollte!
> ...
> 
> Ist nicht weit von Höchst, ca 4 km. im Stile von HB ...
> ...


 
@ chris
wie schauts heute aus ? - call by phone

cu


----------



## richtig (25. August 2010)

wo gehts hin heute?


----------



## ironhorse74 (26. August 2010)

@ chris
super spot - gerne wieder ... 

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (26. August 2010)

danke f. d. pn, mario. ich bin gespannt!!! wie lange fährt man von dir aus bzw. von höchst?

am samstag sind in bf fest verabredet: ben, olly, rob, sascha.
noch jemand? 

grussascha

ps: ich suche immernoch nach einem käufer für mein helius st. sollte jemand interesse haben, ich brauch das geld auch nicht sofort und bin da sehr flexibel.


----------



## ironhorse74 (26. August 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> danke f. d. pn, mario. ich bin gespannt!!! wie lange fährt man von dir aus bzw. von höchst?
> am samstag sind in bf fest verabredet: ben, olly, rob, sascha.
> noch jemand?
> grussascha
> ps: ich suche immernoch nach einem käufer für mein helius st. sollte jemand interesse haben, ich brauch das geld auch nicht sofort und bin da sehr flexibel.


 
@ richtig
höchst mitte ca. 15-20min.

man kann auch über das rondell, hering und richtung hassenroth von oben einsteigen ... muß man aber erst mal probefahren !

sa. bf:
bin ab mittag dabei ...

cu


----------



## richtig (26. August 2010)

perfekt; kommen auch erst gegen 13h


----------



## Sird77 (26. August 2010)

Das Helius war die Lady in White...warum verkaufst die eigentlich; haste ne "neue"?


----------



## richtig (26. August 2010)

ich bin unzufrieden mit meiner weißen partnerin. sie ist einfach zu schwer. darunter leidet dann auch die flexibilität; immer nur faul den berg runter... möglichst ohne große anstrengung. schade. aber ich brauch eine lady, die auch mal mit mir über stock und stein fährt, eine agile, leichtfüßige gazelle, die es versteht flink mit mir durch die wälder zu flitzen... du verstehst?

daher trenne ich mich. die kontaktanzeigen habe ich bereits im blick.


----------



## noon (26. August 2010)

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht komme ich wohl auch nach BF am SA, irgendwann muss dat ja mal.


----------



## richtig (26. August 2010)

YES, perfekt 
Find ich gut.

Hast Du die Moret mal angeguckt? Steht das noch? Gut da oben? Weitergebaut?


----------



## ironhorse74 (26. August 2010)

@ richtig
ich versteh nur moret !!!
das fehlt in meiner sammlung - klär mich mal auf ...

cu


----------



## noon (26. August 2010)

Steht noch, bisserl gebaut haben wir aber es ist eigentlich nicht der Rede Wert im momentanen Zustand, man müsste sich mal 2 Tage verausgaben dann könnte es was werden...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (26. August 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> YES, perfekt
> Find ich gut.
> 
> Hast Du die Moret mal angeguckt? Steht das noch? Gut da oben? Weitergebaut?




an der moret??? was geht da??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noon (26. August 2010)

Nicht wirklich viel


----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. August 2010)

Ladieeee´s & gentlemaaaaaan.......



Das Tues ist fertig, viel Spaß beim bestaunen!!!


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. August 2010)

hey klappstuhl - fettes teil .....
wie schauts morgen aus - incl. chill & grill

cu


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. August 2010)

Yeah *Dr.*, endlich ´mal eins mit ner Bomber..........


----------



## freeolly (28. August 2010)

Cool, sieht besser als das Original aus!!!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (28. August 2010)

freeolly schrieb:


> Cool, sieht besser als das Original aus!!!



ja ich find auch es sieht ne ecke besser aus als ausm katalog.
fühlt sich auch gut an. sensibler hinterbau


@ all: 
danke männer!

@kroete:
ja die shiver hätte von der epoche nicht ganz dazu gepasst. hab das yeti ja auch gegen die nagelneue 888RCV getauscht. somit ist eigentlich alles an parts auf aktuellem stand, quasi ein neurad.

@ironhorse:
samstag (heute) ist leider nix mit fahren, bin sonntag mal in winterberg aber ab nächstem wochenende wieder mit in bf!


----------



## canecorso (29. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, habs heute in der Zeitung gesehen, aber hier gibts das ganze auch online:

http://www.extratipp.com/nachrichten/regionales/rhein-main/schwarzarbeit-unterholz-892685.html

In der Zeitung prangte auf der ersten seite:
"Sie bauen illegale Bike-Parcours im Dieburger Wald"


mfg.seb


----------



## noon (29. August 2010)

Gut dann muss ich den unfug wenigstens nicht mehr einscannen...unfassbar


----------



## richtig (29. August 2010)

achtung achtung eine durchsage: wer hat am donnerstag lust mit nach willingen zu kommen? rob und ich wollen, sofern mein auto repariert ist bis dahin, mal hin.

also, noch genug zeit für alle am donnerstag kurzfristig einen tag urlaub zu nehmen.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (29. August 2010)

@ sascha

dachte du meldest dich wegen bf nochmal...
hab mein rad.
diesmal passt alles!
hatte noch nie auf etwas besserem gesessen.
fox 40 titan, rocco wc, formula one mit schönen griffen, komplett saint, der neue flatbar von gravity und elite stütze 

am mittwoch muss ich zu hibike klamotten kaufen.
donnerstag bin ich dabei.
schick mir bitte eine e-mail mit infos...
wäre echt geil falls das klappt.


----------



## innerloop (29. August 2010)

wenn mir jemand ein downhill bike leiht, komme ich mit!!! ich hab an meinem rad schon wieder einen gabel schaden. das ding muss erst mal zum service...


----------



## C3lb (30. August 2010)

Zu dem Zeitungs"artikel": 
Ich glaube genau so sollte man sich Freireiter vorstellen...

Donnerstag gehts ab!

@innerloop: Willste ne Marzocchi 55 kaufen ^^. Grade frisch vom Garantieservice gekommen .


----------



## richtig (30. August 2010)

moe, du könntest sie ja mal, bevor du sie kaufst, testen. donnerstag.
@sim: bitte bitte mach ein bild von deinem lapierre... das muss ich sehen. ich finde es ist einer der geilsten dh-rahmen; egal welches jahr.


grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (30. August 2010)

@ sascha

ist im profil 
wahnsinns hinterbau!
er ist sehr sehr steif, progressiv und bügelt trotzdem alles weg!
ist donnerstag noch was frei?
hab leider keine nummern mehr...

gruss


----------



## innerloop (30. August 2010)

@robin:

wenn du mir die 55 für 115  verkaufst, würde ich sie nehmen.  so viel kostet mich der service für die lyrik und viel mehr habe ich momentan auch nicht an kleingeld übrig...
aber hast du nicht einen coladosen steuerrohr? ich habe nur die schmale redbull dose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C3lb (30. August 2010)

Steuerrohr ist schön dick bei mir . Aber ich hab nen schlank machenden Steuersatz., dürfte also passen. Puh ^^. Hatte eig. auf mehr gehofft. Kann sie dir aber leihen für Willingen.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. August 2010)

winterberg gestern war heftig......


..... bei der ankunft 7grad kalt,  bis zum mittag nass bis auf die unterhose vor lauter regen, matsch bis in die letzte ritze 

wir ham nicht nur die räder am waschplatz abgespritzt, sondern auch uns komplett mit dem schlauch abgewaschen  nass waren wir ja eh schon.


eine geile sauerei! wir ham ausgesehen wie frisch gesuhlte wildsäue!


----------



## Sird77 (30. August 2010)

Sers Männer,

waren die Woche noch ein bisschen bauen und werden hier immer besser...

Am Samstag fährt meine bessere Hälfte mit 5 anderen Mädels die zum ersten mal in den Bikepark wollen nach BF.
Da werde ich mitfahren...mich aber verständlicherweise von der"Girls-Only" Group fernhalten.
Ergo such ich noch paar "Homies" die mitkommen..sonst fühl ich mich doch so allein ... und ihr wisst ich hab Angst vorm großen bösen Wald.

Also lasst rauchen soweit..wer mitmag..der äussere sich schnellstens...sonst brauch ich wieder Monate und tausende Euro für meinen Therapeut ...


----------



## DarkSensation (30. August 2010)

@chris
wie kommst du hin?

wenn dann fahr ich mit dem zug.
d.h. ich fahre durch höchst... 

was sagt ihr zum neuen rad?


----------



## freeolly (30. August 2010)

@ Chris:  Wenn das Wetter halbwegs ok ist, komm ich auch...

@ Simon: Kannst Du das Bild mal wo anders posten? (Bin nicht in WKW)


----------



## DarkSensation (30. August 2010)




----------



## DarkSensation (30. August 2010)

...Gehts jetzt?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. August 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ...Gehts jetzt?



schickes bike!


----------



## anoli (30. August 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Sers Männer,
> 
> waren die Woche noch ein bisschen bauen und werden hier immer besser...
> 
> ...


 

Soso 5 Mädelz...

och wenn das wetter mitspielt komm ich evtl mim bagger 

hier simon,
schickes teil, aber was war denn jetzt mit unserm termin?
Meldet sich einfach nicht


----------



## freeolly (30. August 2010)

@ Simon: Sehr, sehr schön!!! Geht bestimmt ab wie Schmitts Katz.... Kann Dich auch am SA mitnehmen! Melde Dich nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (30. August 2010)

@ dr.
danke!
deins ist aber auch schick geworden!


@ anoli
war ne kurzfristige nacht und nebel aktion.
sry... haben 14 st im zug gesessen.


@ olly
ok gerne
hab eben eine 400er feder verbaut. 
jetzt ist es perfekt.


----------



## Sird77 (30. August 2010)

Sehr schön Männer...
habe gehört das Wetter soll besser werden...
und bis zum WE ist auch meine neue Feder da...

also reinhauen... 

Ps.: suche günstigen und guten Drehmomentschlüssel...meiner ist hin...
jemand ne Empfehlung ?


----------



## ironhorse74 (31. August 2010)

@ all
dreh morgen ne runde - burg, b45, pfirschbach ...

@ chris
vllt. sieht man sich ...

@ Dark
neid 

cu


----------



## richtig (31. August 2010)

1.) samstag kann ich leider nicht. sonntag jemand unterwegs?

2.) neues getriebe, 18 gang, ultrakompakt, leicht, belastbar, made in germany: 
http://www.pinion.eu/images/produkt/pinion_003.png

3.) wegen donnerstag: wie wäre denn folgender vorschlag: robin leiht moe die gabel. ich helfe dann wenn gewünscht bis spätestens mittwoch beim einbau. wenn moe ein auto hat kann er simon mitnehmen. ich hole robin in wetzlar ab und wir fahren weiter nach willingen. na? wär das was?

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (31. August 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Sers Männer,
> 
> 
> Ergo such ich noch paar "Homies" die mitkommen..sonst fühl ich mich doch  so allein ... und ihr wisst ich hab Angst vorm großen bösen Wald.




bin mit mario am start!


----------



## Alaskanier (31. August 2010)

ich evtl. am Sonntag in Bf

geiles Rad Simon und Dr.


----------



## Sird77 (31. August 2010)

evtl grill&chill?
würde was mitbringen wenn ihr bock habt ?


----------



## anoli (31. August 2010)

Hier Leute, hilfe.
Hab grad meine Hinterradbremse gebröselt 
Kann mir jemand aushelfen?

Ansonsten bleibt mein Bock die nächsten Tage stehn.

ne Avid Elexir R würde ich auch gerne kaufen...

Scheißtag heute...


----------



## innerloop (31. August 2010)

hat jemand lust am samstag auf die eurobike nach friedrichshafen zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (31. August 2010)

hey moe!

falls alle stricke rreissen, ich habe ne neue domain hier. 
wenn du willst leih ich sie dir gerne!

gruss


----------



## innerloop (31. August 2010)

ich hab mein bike schon zum baisikl gebracht. wenn wollte ich mir ein fettes DH bike in willingen leihen. kann man dein bike so zerlegen, dass es hinten in einen corsa rein passt mit umgeklappter rückbank?


----------



## DarkSensation (1. September 2010)

ja denke schon.
beoder reofen ab...


----------



## richtig (1. September 2010)

@moe&simon: heißt das ihr kommt mit? ich würde gegen acht losfahren, vielleicht kommt ihr einfach bei mir vorbei? oder fahren wir separat und treffen uns dort? mir ists schnuppe. in giessen steigt robin dann noch zu.

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. September 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> evtl grill&chill?
> würde was mitbringen wenn ihr bock habt ?



wäre ne überlegung! aber genau kann nich es heut noch nicht sagen.


----------



## ironhorse74 (2. September 2010)

zur info:
http://www.1730live.de/aktuell/news/news-details/datum/2010/08/30/downhill-strecke-gefordert.html

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. September 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> zur info:
> http://www.1730live.de/aktuell/news/news-details/datum/2010/08/30/downhill-strecke-gefordert.html
> 
> cu




und wir stehen wie immer nach allem anderem. wie solls auch sonst sein. armes deutschland!


----------



## innerloop (3. September 2010)

> "...das verträg sich nunmal nicht mit allen sportarten *verlegenes lachen*..."



da kann man ja zu viel kriegen. was ein blödes argument. wir sind ja keine surfer die den wald fluten und ne wellenmaschine aufstellen wollen. bike und wald vertragen sich sehr wohl... argh

ich spar mir jetzt weitere kommentare, sont werde ich nur ausfällig...


----------



## DarkSensation (3. September 2010)

...meine worte...


----------



## richtig (3. September 2010)

Nach einem schönen Tag in Winterberg verkaufe ich nun folgende Dinge, die ich nicht mehr brauche:


*Platzangst Freeride Regenjacke aus doppellagigem 3plex-Compound direkt aus der Weltraumforschung, sehr gut erhalten, dunkelgrau, mit Kapuze. Ein MUSS für den progressiven Freerider! Leider riecht die Jacke etwas streng; die muss mir mal in eine Wildsausuhle gefallen sein:*








*Praktische wiederverschließbare Isolierkanne aus Edelstahl, Fassungsvermögen ca. 0,5 Liter. Der Clou: In die Verschlusskappe ist eine Tasse integriert.
*






*Rucksackkondom. Stylishes Regentuning für Deinen Dakine:*







*Brillensack. Nie mehr schlechte Zeiten wegen einer verkratzten DH-Google:*






*
Interessenten bitte ich um Gebot in diesem Thread.
VIEL SPASS BEIM BIETEN!*


----------



## DarkSensation (3. September 2010)

wem hast du dad denn geklaut? 

winterberg war echt gut!
brutale strecke und nette leute!
...dieses jahr muss ich nochmal hin.


gruss


----------



## Sird77 (3. September 2010)

wÃ¼rde die stinkende jacke nehmen @ sascha... ne im ernst..stinketurboweltraumregenjackeneed! biete 20â¬ vollgepupstes Kleingeld 

@ Eisenbach -Crew : War echt spaÃig und nett mit euch..danke fÃ¼r die Mithilfe und die zahlreichen Tipps.

Wir werden NATÃRLICH mal bei euch einfallen !!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. September 2010)

Für Alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben.....

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/


----------



## Sird77 (3. September 2010)

Buckelnunnerrennen oder was ?

Sind morgen vor Ort..du auch ? kennst mich ja noch mit dem yt´le oder ? und meine frau mit dem grünen cannondale...olly mario und co kommen denk ich auch ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. September 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Buckelnunnerrennen oder was ?
> 
> Sind morgen vor Ort..du auch ? kennst mich ja noch mit dem yt´le oder ? und meine frau mit dem grünen cannondale...olly mario und co kommen denk ich auch ...





.........bin zwar alt *Sird´le* aber der Kopf funktioniert noch.......

Bin aber erst nachmittags vor Ort.

Si ju............


----------



## richtig (3. September 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> wem hast du dad denn geklaut?
> 
> winterberg war echt gut!
> brutale strecke und nette leute!
> ...



simon, lass uns das gut planen - mit bisschen vorlauf. dann komm ich definitiv mit!

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (3. September 2010)

ja bauen hat spaß gemach und steckt noch einiges an Potenzial drinnen alles weitere in der IG

binn morgen auch am start in Bf mit Cill end Grill


----------



## DarkSensation (3. September 2010)

...dh dsuertraining in hb? 

@olly
bin morgen ab 1000 in wiebelsbach.
hab leider keine nummern mehr.


----------



## Alaskanier (3. September 2010)

dsuertraining ???


----------



## Sird77 (3. September 2010)

@ terraformer: 
warum gehst du mir mit simon fremd..und simon..warum willst du denn so nen Sascha ?

Was ich damit sagen will...was immer ihr vorhabt...Nehmt mich mit!!!


----------



## DarkSensation (3. September 2010)

war an den sascha gerichtet... 

olly...
da alina und fabio auch fahren wollen werde ich mit dem zug schon früher fahren.
also kannst du durchfahren!

chris...
mit welchem zug fahrt ihr?
ich nehme den der um 920 in wiebelsbach startet.
vllt treffen wir uns ja


----------



## DarkSensation (3. September 2010)

ich steh auf den herrn


----------



## richtig (3. September 2010)

dauer-dauer-dauertraining!!! ich bin so heiß!!!
ich will ein lapierre, trek oder ion!


----------



## Sird77 (3. September 2010)

@sasch:Ich meinte eher euren nächsten Besuch in einem Bikepark----Was ist mit der Stinkejacke???
@simon: ich fahr mit den Schnecken 
@tobi: dann bis morgen
@ALL: Wer bringt Kohle mit ? Ich hab keine..aber ich sorg´ für Bier und paar Würschtels ! Tobi bringt den Grill...


----------



## DarkSensation (3. September 2010)

@ richtig
JA JA JA!!!
so will ich dich sehn.
war heute trotz muskelkater 17 km getoured auf dem lapierre. auf graden kurze sprints bis mir schwarz vor augen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (3. September 2010)

jo bis Morgen wenn hier keiner mehr was wegen Kohle schreibt nehm ich noch ne Tüte im Markt mit muss sowieso noch Würstchen kaufen


----------



## Alaskanier (4. September 2010)

hier sind die besten Bilder


----------



## DarkSensation (4. September 2010)




----------



## Alaskanier (4. September 2010)

Morgääääään also ich nehm Kohle+Grill mit


----------



## anoli (4. September 2010)

Servus,
mein Bock rollt wieder 
Ich bin morgen am Start.

Denke wird so gegen 15Uhr wenn ich ausgeschlafen hab  
Grillzeug bring ich auch mit, schaun wir mal wies wird.


----------



## DarkSensation (4. September 2010)

chris, sascha, olly...

morgen würde ich gegen 13 uhr starten.
bin super mega geil! 
also wenn ich das fahrerische können von heut ausbauen kann wird es was.

bitte mal ne genaue zeit wegen morgen posten...!

gruss  US


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (4. September 2010)

war richtig gut heute


----------



## DarkSensation (4. September 2010)

ja war echt geil!
strecke war richtig fies


----------



## Alaskanier (4. September 2010)

ja ja bei der Abfahrt wo der Olly vor dir und ich hinter dir war wars 2-3 mahl recht knap


----------



## DarkSensation (4. September 2010)

@richtig 

denk an die buchsen...


----------



## DarkSensation (4. September 2010)

@ alaska

ja aber echt!
hab mich grad eingetragen.
wenn ich unter die ersten 40 komm hab ich mein ziel erreicht


----------



## Alaskanier (4. September 2010)

gut das du`s sagst hätt ich fast vergessen danke


----------



## Sird77 (4. September 2010)

War echt cool heute die ganze Bande wieder zu sehen
...abgesehen von Sascha und ein paar anderen "Fremden" wie Ben oder Fredo...

@richtig: Nehme die Jacke noch immer
@Simon: 13 Uhr aufstehen klingt gut
@Tobi/Fabi: Danke für den Grill ! 
@all: War ein toller Tag bei schlechten Strecken und gutem Essen


----------



## Alaskanier (4. September 2010)

no problem aber ich hab jezt voll Bauchweh ich glaub das war teilweise doch ein bischen schwarz


----------



## richtig (5. September 2010)

häää? ich bin voll und  versteh nur bahnhof.
ich bin morgen gegen 1400h in hb; jemand dabei?

grussascha

@sird: komm morgen mal, dann gibst genauere infos zur jacke.


----------



## freeolly (5. September 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> häää? ich bin voll und  versteh nur bahnhof.
> ich bin morgen gegen 1400h in hb; jemand dabei?
> 
> grussascha
> ...



JO! Ich komm gleich rüber!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (5. September 2010)

dito..kommen auch bald rüber


----------



## freeolly (5. September 2010)

@chris: Wird wohl etwa 15:30 bei mir.....


----------



## richtig (5. September 2010)

Sorry für meine "kleine" Verspätung heute. Wilkommen im Bonebraker-Club, S. und O.
Nur den vorletzten hast Du etwas "verwackelt", oder?

Schön, dass Du wieder mit am Start bist, Chris!

Grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (5. September 2010)

Ich fühle mich geehrt!
Ist ein geiles Gefühl.

Der letzte Sprung war etwas linkslastig aber stabil.
Bin heilfroh das ich es endlich gemacht habe.

Als ich in Wiebelsbach ankam fuhr kein zug mehr. Also radelte ich über Gr.-U., Habitzheim nach Reinheim 
BEINE AUS STAHL!


----------



## anoli (6. September 2010)

Morsche Leutz!

Wie ich seh gings bei euch rund 

Ähm Simon, ich hab 2 Tage versucht bei euch 2 durchzuleuten, was los?


@ die Beerfeldencrew vom 5.9.

war bombe gestern, hier gibts Bilder: http://www.funpic.de/fotos/rideandchill/

Benutzername: rideandchill
Passwort: einfachporno


Der Anbieter stelt für 0 Kosten ne Menge Platz zur verfügung, wir können da ja öfter was hochladen


Gruß anoli


----------



## MOTP (6. September 2010)

hier : [ame="http://vimeo.com/14213286"]rbhlife 5 ( Smoothy Day...) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Alaskanier (6. September 2010)

ab 3:00 min siehts richtig gut aus und dre Anfang ist auch gut gemacht


----------



## DarkSensation (6. September 2010)

@ anoli

coole bilder!
alina hats gesagt das du angerufen hast.
hat es leider zu spät gesehn und ich war eh schon ab 10 in wiebelsbach und danach in hb.
nächstes we fahren wir wieder nach beerfelden.
können uns ja am mittwoch oder donnerstag in hb oder frst treffen.

@ unbekannter

video geht.
nur das go-pro geklapper nervt!!!


@ all

werde morgen mein rad erstmal zum checken ins baisikl bringen. brauch neue beläge, neue kettenführung und einen 8-ter service sollte mal durchgefürht werden 

wann sieht man mal wieder die ganze gruppe?
sonntag war ja mal richtig geil!


zum grillen:

in den herbstferien haben wir freie bahn!
meine mutter hat eine reise für 2 personen gewonnen und wird entweder in der 1. oder 2. woche fliegen 
ich biete es nur an nicht das es untergeht!

wäre auch cool wenn wieder eine kleine liste im verteiler entstehen würde und sich die gruppe einträgt...
ums fleisch, grill und die kohle kümmer ich mich gerne wieder!


gruss an alle!


----------



## Alaskanier (6. September 2010)

@ Simon komme gerne zum Grillen

@ alle nächsten Sa bauen in Eisenbach siehe in ein Paar Minuten IG

binn am Sonntag in Bf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (7. September 2010)

@ simon
mach gleich mal einen termin fest, damit jeder planen kann (incl. kind und kegel) - würde sa. den 16.10. vorschlagen ...

@ all
morgen mittwoch fr-tour ?

sa. bf oder olympiapark ?

cu


----------



## DarkSensation (7. September 2010)

@ iron-esel

ok steht noch nicht hundert % ob 1. oder 2. woche.


----------



## richtig (7. September 2010)

simon, bitte schick mir mal ne pn mit deiner handy und privaten nummer (rh und wb) damit ich das endlich mal eintragen kann. ich habe das endlos starke bedürfnis mit meinem weißen schimmel auszureiten.


----------



## anoli (7. September 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ all
> morgen mittwoch fr-tour ?
> ...


 

Heyheyhey ich denk Eisenbach ist angesagt?
Ich bin da nämlich schon ganz gespannt!


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. September 2010)

anoli schrieb:


> Heyheyhey ich denk Eisenbach ist angesagt?
> Ich bin da nämlich schon ganz gespannt!


 
fr-tour vom steinbruch zum olympiapark

sa. bf oder olympiapark ?

cu


----------



## Sird77 (7. September 2010)

Hab den Jungs zugesagt das ich am Wochenende komme...und das werde ich auch tun...

Wann seid ihr am Start , Tobi...

weiteres IG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anoli (7. September 2010)

Was und wom ist denn der Olympiapark?


----------



## Alaskanier (7. September 2010)

1. ich binn am Mittwoch Abend auf Geburtstag und desshalb nicht in Ei antreffbar aber evtl. mal *Jeses* kontaktieren

2. für Samstag dachte ich 14 Uhr

3. sind eigentlich alle in der IG die da reinsollten?


----------



## DarkSensation (7. September 2010)

@richtig

hab heut morgen mein bike zum dominik gebracht. tuuuning 
holen 1,5kg raus.

denk spätestens donnerstag ist fertig.
die nummern schick ich dir.


----------



## richtig (8. September 2010)

Wie schwer ist es denn gewesen?
Mal gewogen?

Schick endlich mal Deine Nummer, Simon!!!

Samstag werde ich auch nach Beerfelden kommen. Wohl erst gegen 1300h - habe aber bisschen Zeit danach. Wer kommt denn alles mit?

Grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (8. September 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Samstag werde ich auch nach Beerfelden kommen. Wohl erst gegen 1300h - habe aber bisschen Zeit danach. Wer kommt denn alles mit?
> Grussascha


 
der dr. , anoli und iron ist schon mal am start ...


----------



## DarkSensation (8. September 2010)

...dito!

für morgen schon was geplant?


----------



## Sird77 (8. September 2010)

Entweder Ei oder BF...kommt auf die Mittel und an(Tendenz Ei)...Freitag habe ich Termin; wird spät. Also bleibt nur der Sa

Wetter soll ja gut werden...

Greetz Chris und Sarah...
evtl. mit Pfirschbacher Jungs am Start


----------



## Alaskanier (8. September 2010)

wäre super wenn ihr kommt


----------



## Alaskanier (8. September 2010)

@Chris weist du ob der eine von den Pfirschbachere Jungs die Kurbel nimmt?


----------



## DarkSensation (8. September 2010)

ist das ne normale isis?
wenn ja ich nehme sie direkt...

hab am nicolai mist gebaut.
melde dich mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (8. September 2010)

simon... donnerstag zeit? ich ja, melde dich!


----------



## innerloop (9. September 2010)

buäh mein rad ist immernoch beim baisikl, ich hab schon entzugserscheingungen.


----------



## DarkSensation (9. September 2010)

dito...
hab eben angerufen und es ist nicht fertig. :'(
er sagt morgen wirds was.


----------



## innerloop (9. September 2010)

das hoffe ich auch, sport-import liefert die dämpferkartusche nicht....


----------



## Sird77 (9. September 2010)

@ Alaskanier:  Chris nimmt die Kurbel...Kohle bekommst von mir..ich legs ihm vor...
wenn Wetter ist...bin ich am Sa ja eh am Start


----------



## Alaskanier (9. September 2010)

ok Samstag soll ja gutes Wetter sein kommst du mit Rad oder Auto?


----------



## richtig (9. September 2010)

jungs, warum verlegt ihr das bauen denn nicht an wochenenden mit schelchtem wetter? da wird es demnächst ja eine menge geben. kommt doch mit nach beerfelden. bei dem traumwetter. chris? wie stehts?


----------



## Alaskanier (9. September 2010)

ich weis nicht bauen macht halt im Regen auch nicht so viel Spaß


----------



## Sird77 (9. September 2010)

Beerfelden ist schon auch ne Nummer...

allerdings hatte ich Tobi bereits zugesagt bevor ihr euch entschieden habt...und ich fände es jetzt nicht fair ihm wegen Bf abzusagen...
ich breche mein Wort nicht gerne! 
Es sei denn Tobi und die Guys kommen auch mit---dann ist das was anderes...
richtung tobi schiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (9. September 2010)

<-------grinst


----------



## Alaskanier (9. September 2010)

ich ruf mal jemanden an moment...


----------



## richtig (9. September 2010)

naja, wenn ihr samstag mit kommt, dann hab ich sicher das ein oder andere schlechtwetter wochenende um mich zu revangieren.

grussascha


----------



## Alaskanier (9. September 2010)

am Sonntag würd ich nach Beerfelden fahren und Samstag bauen ich hab halt schon zusagen von zwei anderen Leuten zum Bauen und Fahren es stehen schon bestimmt insgesammt 1km Strecke und 1 relativ großer Roadgap 2m hoch und ca.6m weit


----------



## Alaskanier (9. September 2010)

hatt einer von euch eine Fahrrad für einen kleinen Jungen abzugeben ca.500 Einsteigerbike
Dirt/FR wäre für meinen Nachbarsjungen der jezt auch anfangen will


----------



## ac3r (9. September 2010)

Servus, ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch im biken noch nicht so richtig erfahren fahre aber regelmäßig in heubach  hat jemand mal lust demnächst ein rüdchen zu fahren ?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (10. September 2010)

ac3r schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch im biken noch nicht so richtig erfahren fahre aber regelmäßig in heubach  hat jemand mal lust demnächst ein rüdchen zu fahren ?
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



Hi! Komm doch am Samstag mal nach Beerfelden!
Grüße
Olly


----------



## ac3r (10. September 2010)

sry Samstag habe ich keine Zeit ... da muss ich Jungendaufsicht machen  vondaher eher schlecht aber einfach mal so unter der woche abends oder so.....?

Gruß
chris


----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. September 2010)

hey männer, das wäre ne hymne für uns!

bisjen crazy aber falls die alte mal nervt 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A_GhMlewyU&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - Laserkraft 3D - Nein Mann (official Video) HD[/nomedia]



nur den text etwas abgeändert in: 

"nein mann, ich will noch nicht gehn, ich will noch ein bisjen biken!"




bin morgen übrigens erst später dran in beerfelden! muss morgens noch schaffen.


----------



## richtig (10. September 2010)

ac3r schrieb:


> sry Samstag habe ich keine Zeit ... da muss ich Jungendaufsicht machen  vondaher eher schlecht aber einfach mal so unter der woche abends oder so.....?
> 
> Gruß
> chris



Hi Chris,

klar, das können wir machen.
Schickst Du mir mal Deine Mail Adresse per PN?

Hau'n wir nach dem Fahren morgen was auf den Grill? Ich hab noch ein paar Einmalgrills im Keller rumstehen. Die kann ich ja mal mitnehmen.

Grussascha


----------



## anoli (10. September 2010)

Ich muss mich für morgen abmelden.
Schraube abgerissen 

Danke Fabio


----------



## Alaskanier (10. September 2010)

anoli dann komm zum Bauen  anschliesend wird gegrillt


----------



## richtig (10. September 2010)

Jungs, könnten wir mal eben eventuell freie Mitfahrgelegenheiten mit Uhrzeit und so klären?
Ich weiß, dass wohl einige mit dem Auto nach BF kommen und der Simon z. B. mit dem Zug kommen müsste. Vielleicht könnte man das ja noch optimieren.

Ich nehme Helge mit und fahre gegen 12h los. In meinen Punto passt entweder noch ein Rad oder noch eine Person. Beides leider nicht.

Ich freu mich! Wetter wird gut!

Grussascha


----------



## anoli (10. September 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> anoli dann komm zum Bauen  anschliesend wird gegrillt


 

Ich komm auf jeden fall nochmal zum helfen vorbei!
Nur morgen nicht. Morgen grab ich Fischteiche aus, bzw. löcher in die Querfahrer reinkommen.
Wollte mit Mario am Mittwoch vorbeikommen, leider war das Wetter dann zu schlecht.

Mein Bike ist jetzt auch beim Baisikl, mal sehn wann ichs wieder bekomme.

Euch viel Spaß am Wochenende!


----------



## Sird77 (10. September 2010)

Werden morgen früh nach Bf fahren und halben Tag machen...danach gehts auf nach Ei


----------



## innerloop (10. September 2010)

wer ist am sonntag unterwegs? BF oder HB? ich bin für alles offen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (10. September 2010)

sonntag hb.
morgen wird es nichts bei mir. der heutige tag ist mehr als nur aus dem ruder gelaufen. also bitte keine zicken wenn ich in letzten tagen nicht ans handy geh. 
ich hoff das morgen das rad fertig wird da ich unbedingt nen freien kopf brauch...

...shit happens...

gruss


----------



## Alaskanier (11. September 2010)

Sonntag binn ich in Bf... ...den ganzen Tag...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2010)

dann sehen wir uns, ick freue mir............


----------



## Eyecatcher (11. September 2010)

jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr entscheiden. HB? BF? HB? BF? oh man...

ich entscheid mich morgen ganz spontan


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2010)

.........rofl.........

Verwirrt ???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2010)

es wird richtig voll am SO in Beerfelle.......


----------



## Eyecatcher (11. September 2010)

Moe alias innerloop hat mit meinem Account geantwortet, ja wenn man seinen Laptop unbeaufsichtigt im Wohnzimmer stehen lässt...
Komme morgen aber auch mit, das wird die erste Fahrt aufm Stinky nach meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch im Frühjahr, hoffendlich wirfts mich nicht wieder ab ;-)
Bis dann
Stephie


----------



## ac3r (11. September 2010)

Wo wollt ihr fahren Steffi??? Ina & ich wollten nach BF am Sonntag


----------



## innerloop (11. September 2010)

> Wo wollt ihr fahren Steffi??? Ina & ich wollten nach BF am Sonntag



stephie und ich wollen morgen nach BF. da wir aber heute auf die große weinprobe in umstadt gehen, werden wir wohl eher so um 13 uhr in BF eintrudeln. mehr regenerationszeit 

mit welchem bike ist die ina dann unterwegs? bestimmt nicht mit dem canyon oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (11. September 2010)

so bike ist feddisch...

da hat er super arbeit geleistet!
morgen bin ich (leider) verplant. 
was geht unter der woche?
hätte mal lust richtung fr.-stein zu radeln...

gruss


----------



## ac3r (11. September 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> stephie und ich wollen morgen nach BF. da wir aber heute auf die große weinprobe in umstadt gehen, werden wir wohl eher so um 13 uhr in BF eintrudeln. mehr regenerationszeit
> 
> mit welchem bike ist die ina dann unterwegs? bestimmt nicht mit dem canyon oder?




mim RED ist sie unterwegs denke ich  ja wir kommen auch um 13:00 will ausschlafen und so  aber sau gut dann gehts morgen ja ab  fahrt ihr mim zug oder auto ?


----------



## DarkSensation (11. September 2010)

ac3r...
wer bist du denn? ;D


----------



## richtig (11. September 2010)

INFO:

Nächster geplanter Bikeparkbesuch ist am Dienstag dem 21.09.2010
Genug Zeit um einen Tag Urlaub zu beantragen 

Wollte das nur mal erwähnen, damit sich der ein oder andere evtl. drauf einstellen und anschließen kann. Unter der Woche ist auf der einen Seite bissl blöd, auf der anderen aber nichts los dort.

Wäre schön, wenn wir paar Leute wären.

Grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. September 2010)

ey alter, 

war voll laser heute!

geiler tag, geile bike´s, ohne große blessuren.


NEIN MANN! ICH WILL NOCH NICHT GEHEN, ICH WILL NOCH EN BISJEN BIKEN, KOMM SCHON ALTER IST DOCH NOCH NICHT SO SPÄT, LASS UNS NOCH EN BISJEN DROPPEN......

bummbumm bummbumm bumm...


----------



## Sird77 (11. September 2010)

Werden wahrscheinlich morgen mittag nochmal bf rocken ...nachdem ich heute so brachial den roten versaut hab, muss ich das wieder sauber nachholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (11. September 2010)

ich binn dabei komme aber aleine da die anderen keine Zeit haben das heist ich kann noch jemanden oder auch zwei mitnehmen werde so um 10:00 in Höchst durchfahren also einfach melden wer mitwill


----------



## DarkSensation (11. September 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> INFO:
> 
> Nächster geplanter Bikeparkbesuch ist am Dienstag dem 21.09.2010
> Genug Zeit um einen Tag Urlaub zu beantragen
> ...





keine frage oder?
lust am montag oder dienstag biken zu gehn?
...schwing dich einfach in deine reizwäsche und tanz mir den bonebreaker 
achja, davor bitte anrufen...!

gruss


----------



## ac3r (12. September 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ac3r...
> wer bist du denn? ;D



Hi chris aus Klein-Umstadt


----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. September 2010)

ac3r schrieb:


> Hi chris aus Klein-Umstadt




hallo chris aus klein-umstadt!


----------



## Alaskanier (12. September 2010)

war richtig geil heute wenn auch recht voll


----------



## Sird77 (12. September 2010)

Jop war nett heute ...wenn auch voll...

nächsten Sa. bei Wetter... Fleisch nicht vergessen Kinder!
Grill´n Chill incoming


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. September 2010)

....es war recht schön , wenn auch voll............


----------



## Alaskanier (12. September 2010)

nächstes mahl noch das Geld für die Kurbel


----------



## Alaskanier (12. September 2010)

@gerdchen hab schon eine passende Wiese zum Kurven abstecke gefunden


----------



## ac3r (12. September 2010)

Ja war auf jedenfall sehr cool heute im BF.
Aber halt wie schon so oft gesagt...richtig voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (12. September 2010)

gute n8 Leutz


----------



## DarkSensation (13. September 2010)

alles gute olly!


----------



## Sansarah (13. September 2010)

Da ich immer mitlese aber nie schreibe, wollte ich das mal ändern 

Hab da noch paar Bilderchen, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte...


----------



## Sird77 (13. September 2010)

Hat er denn B-Day der Grandpa?

Falls ja wieso hab ich das net gewußt ?

ALLES GUTE WENNS SO IST!!! 
Feier Dir einen !!!!


----------



## Alaskanier (13. September 2010)

auch von mir alles gute wenn er denn hat


----------



## Dr.Workshop (13. September 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Jop war nett heute ...wenn auch voll...
> 
> nächsten Sa. bei Wetter... Fleisch nicht vergessen Kinder!
> Grill´n Chill incoming




und mach die mädels klar!


----------



## anoli (13. September 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> INFO:
> 
> Nächster geplanter Bikeparkbesuch ist am Dienstag dem 21.09.2010
> Genug Zeit um einen Tag Urlaub zu beantragen
> ...


 
Das ist für einen Umstäder ein scheiß Termin!
Am 22. bin ich dabei.

Wie wärs?


----------



## Alaskanier (13. September 2010)

welcher Park denn überhaupt?


----------



## innerloop (14. September 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> welcher Park denn überhaupt?



ich glaube winterberg.

@anoli:

wenn du am montag net so viel säufst, kannst du auch am dienstag biken gehen....... 
montags habe ich eh meistens keine lust mehr auf wein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (14. September 2010)

werd diesjahr am umzug dabei sein, sonst lass ichs aus.
trainieren!!!!

saufen kann ich immer noch, is eh immer de selbe stress^^

hab mir den 21. freigehalten.
morgen gegen 15 uhr trudel ich nach hb und donnerstag nach neunk.
...wer lust hat^^


----------



## Alaskanier (14. September 2010)

mario kommst du morgen? wenn ja wann?

@Simon du hast doch nach der Kurbel gefragt ich hab hier noch eine FSA Maximus Dh oder so rummliegen, isis und 83mm Innenlager welches aber schon ein bischen reibt beim Drehen. Kurbel sieht noch gut aus. fÃ¼r 45â¬ ist sie dir


----------



## richtig (14. September 2010)

Kann morgen so ab 16h.
Geht Dein Handy?

Grussascha



DarkSensation schrieb:


> morgen gegen 15 uhr trudel ich nach hb und donnerstag nach neunk....wer lust hat^^


----------



## DarkSensation (14. September 2010)

hab das von alina immer dabei.
wenn ich nicht rangeh ruf ich zurück.


----------



## DarkSensation (14. September 2010)

@ alaska

geht um folgendes problem:
hab das nicolai für meinen bruder zusammen geschraubt und wohl die pedale vertauscht. jetzt sind beide gewinde in der kurbel gerissen. vllt bekomm ichs wieder hin. ich sag dir nochmal bescheid.

danke!


----------



## innerloop (14. September 2010)

uuuh vllt komm ich morgen auch, wenns nicht in strömen regnet...

@simon: du wolltest mir noch schaftdurchmesser und federweg der domain mitteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (14. September 2010)

kein Problem ich leg sie beiseite brauch sie im Moment sowieso nichcht


----------



## Bikerffm (14. September 2010)

Klärs vorher mit dem lokalen Förster 
Musst du wenigstens mit keiner Strafe rechnen wenn du erwischt wirst


----------



## DarkSensation (14. September 2010)

@ ffm

???


----------



## Bikerffm (14. September 2010)

Ja musst du mal beim Ordnungsamt anrufen um die nummer rauszubekommen oder halt inet 

Ich wohen in Bergen- Enkheim


----------



## Alaskanier (14. September 2010)

hä bidde was???


----------



## Alaskanier (14. September 2010)

ffm?


----------



## Bikerffm (14. September 2010)

Ja :d


----------



## Alaskanier (14. September 2010)

warum schreibst du was von Förster fragen  verstehe den Sinn nicht


----------



## Bikerffm (14. September 2010)

Hab schon von Freunden gehört das der Förster da richtig gestresst hat 
und dann sollte man doch lieber erstma fragen ^^


----------



## Alaskanier (14. September 2010)

so weit ich weis ist da alles in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (14. September 2010)

ich versteh grad gar nix mehr...
welche freunde sollen das denn gewesen sein? 

jetzt mal langsam...
wer bist du?
woher kennst du uns??
welchen wald / förster meinst du?

tut mir leid wenn ich grad etwas verwirrt bin


----------



## Alaskanier (14. September 2010)

geht mir aber gerade genauso


----------



## freeolly (14. September 2010)

Servus, hier im Thread geht es um legale Bieparks, da müssen wir keinen Förster fragen.

@ FFM komm halt mal nach Beerfelden

cheers

Olly


----------



## ironhorse74 (15. September 2010)

bin am überlegen ... ! - hb, burg , olympiapark 
3.......................................
2............................
1.............
werde wohl ne burg - olympiatour machen ...

was ist den das für ein vogel "Bikerffm" ?

@ richtig
wie ist der zeitl. ablauf für nächste woche di. - pn

cu


----------



## Bikerffm (15. September 2010)

Aso es geht um nen legalen Bikepark


----------



## innerloop (15. September 2010)

@bikerffm: wenn du aus bergen-enkheim kommst, gehst du wohl im taunus biken oder? bei uns sind die förster noch nicht so krass drauf wie bei euch. du musst dir also keine sorgen um uns machen.
wenn du wirklich interesse hast, mal mit uns zu fahren, schreib ne pn an richtig oder freeolly.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. September 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> @gerdchen hab schon eine passende Wiese zum Kurven abstecke gefunden



.....aber Du weißt ja, nur per PN.....


Laß´ sie ´mal per PN rüberwachsen......

Die alte Kroete wird Euch zeigen wo sie die Locken hat.


----------



## Alaskanier (15. September 2010)

warte hol den Dünger


----------



## richtig (15. September 2010)

hallo jungs,

wir haben heute den letzten in HB im oberen teil ganz leicht erhöht.
nichts wildes. lässt sich fahren wie immer, passt einfach nur bisschen auf beim nächsten mal. man kommt jetzt auch relativ langsam sehr gut drüber.

in letzter zeit und durch den regen hat er etwas gelitten; auch ohne zu bremsen kam ich da nicht mehr in die landung. jetzt ist wieder alles schön.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (15. September 2010)

der sascha kann jetzt auch schon ohne bremsen nicht mehr die kurve kriegen, nach dem "erhöhten" sprung. zum glück liegt da immer so viel gerümpel in der auslaufzone 

war nett heute, vielleicht sollten wir uns mal früher treffen, wir brauchen ja bald schon lampen...


----------



## DarkSensation (16. September 2010)

an alle.

wer lust hat heut nach hb zu kommen, der soll kommen! (???) - doofer satz!
bin jetzt im zug...

gruss


----------



## richtig (16. September 2010)

Es haben sich einige gemeldet, also fahren am Dienstag dem 21.09. acht Leute mit nach Winterberg. Sollte noch jemand Lust, Zeit und ein Auto haben, dann kann er sich gerne anschließen.

Grussascha




richtig schrieb:


> INFO:
> 
> Nächster geplanter Bikeparkbesuch ist am Dienstag dem 21.09.2010
> Genug Zeit um einen Tag Urlaub zu beantragen
> ...


----------



## ironhorse74 (17. September 2010)

voll laser ...  



richtig schrieb:


> Es haben sich einige gemeldet, also fahren am Dienstag dem 21.09. acht Leute mit nach Winterberg. Sollte noch jemand Lust, Zeit und ein Auto haben, dann kann er sich gerne anschließen.
> 
> Grussascha


 

morgen sa. bin ich mit danica in bf - wer noch ?


----------



## DarkSensation (17. September 2010)

muss mal einen finanzcheck machen 
aber ich denke das passt.


----------



## Alaskanier (17. September 2010)

ich ab mittags abends grill&chill!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (17. September 2010)

So ...wer kommt morgen nach BF ???
Alaskanier bringt den Grill...ich das Bier...
also Leute...lasst euch net lumpen !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. September 2010)

Geht erst am SO bei mir.........


----------



## anoli (18. September 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> ich glaube winterberg.
> 
> @anoli:
> 
> ...


 
Jaja wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.
Das mit dem Wein stimmt, desshalb gehts ja aufm Frühschoppen mit Bier los.

Mein Bock steht leider beim Baisikl, denke nicht dass Dominik bis Dienstag fertig ist 

Aber ich hoff ich seh euch mal aufm Fest!


----------



## Sird77 (18. September 2010)

Feiner Tag heute..gut gefahren..lecker gespeist und nette Gesellschaft...also wie immer mit der Crew


----------



## innerloop (18. September 2010)

ich fall in winterberg aus! ich bin am frankenstein auf die hüfte gecrasht und kann nicht fahren und kaum laufen. ich hab mir zwar nix bebrochen, aber die hüfte deftig geprellt.

vielleicht kommt der mirko trotzdem mit.


----------



## freeolly (19. September 2010)

Hi Mo!
Gute Besserung und hoffentlich bis bald!


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. September 2010)

freeolly schrieb:


> Hi Mo!
> Gute Besserung und hoffentlich bis bald!


 
von mir auch - schade 
cu


----------



## DarkSensation (20. September 2010)

Schmäääärz!
Nie wieder Wein...
Mo hoffentlich erzählst du keinem das du mich gestern gesehen hast


----------



## innerloop (20. September 2010)

ich werde einfach nicht von deinem zustand berichten, aber dass du überhaupt laufen konntest.... ein wunder^^


----------



## DarkSensation (20. September 2010)

Ich scheide morgen aus.
habe einen Termin den ich nicht verschieben kann. 

Jaja das böse winzerfest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (21. September 2010)

War der Hammer heute ! 
Der Park ist spitze, die Strecken sehr geil.
Mein Bike hat zwar bissi genervt...aber das trügt das Ergebnis nicht !

Dominik und Sascha haben mal wieder bewiesen, dass sie so überhaupt nicht fahren können!!! (Die fahren nämlich gar nicht; die Hoovercraften die Trails runter)
...Ben hat irgendwie ein E-Bike vermute ich---die einzigen die "menschlich" gefahren sind waren Mario und ich 

Greetz @ All
und danke für den geilen Tag bei Kaiserwetter in Winterberg


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. September 2010)

(Die fahren nämlich gar nicht; die Hoovercraften die Trails runter)




...................................


----------



## DarkSensation (22. September 2010)

Waaaaaah das halt ich nicht aus!

Geburtstag:
Ich feier dieses Jahr eine kleine grillsession in bf. Da mein Geburtstag genau auf das renn we fällt bin ich so oder so da.
Würde mich freuen wenn ein paar von euch dabei wären.

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. September 2010)

............aber sowas von dabei, ich denke einmal daß es neben dem Rennen hauptsächlich ein Freß,- und Saufgelage sein wird.


----------



## richtig (22. September 2010)

hat super spaß gemacht. schade, dass du nicht mit konntes, simon.
grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (22. September 2010)

@ richtig
ja war doof...
zumal der termin geplatzt ist und ich heute hin muss.
...wär es nur das einzige was gestern passiert ist!

wie schauts heute aus?


----------



## DarkSensation (22. September 2010)

@ gerd

super!
wie schauts denn mim campen aus?
ist ein teil des platzes freigegeben?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. September 2010)

....pfff, wir sind frühzeitig vor Ort und nehmen uns was wir an Platz benötigen.......


----------



## DarkSensation (22. September 2010)

prima!

dann weiss ich bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. September 2010)

............wir machen uns breit, wie immer eigentlich.


----------



## Sird77 (22. September 2010)

Wann ist eigentlich die Streckenposteneinteilungen ?
Da Sarah und ich ja auch dabei sind haben wir beide auch schon brav das Tutorial aus der IG gelesen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. September 2010)

Schreibt mal den Bikepark an, oder PN an Gunter ( Optibiker ).


----------



## Dr.Workshop (24. September 2010)

WER KOMMT MORGEN NACH BEERFELDEN???
BEI NIESEL WERD ICH KOMMEN, WENNS RICHTIG TRATSCHT BLEIB ICH VORM TV.





.....wollte euch übrigens noch informieren dass ich gerade ein cannondale f700 cc-hardtail zum verkauf hier stehen habe. guckt einfach unter meinem bikemarkt anzeigen.
lasst euch vom preis nicht abschrecken, hab erstmal hoch angesetzt.
nicht dass mir einer hinterher kommt, er hätte es genommen wenn er davon gewusst hätte.
genau deshalb mein post für euch! 

der zustand ist echt hammer.


----------



## richtig (24. September 2010)

ich kann leider nicht kommen; viel spaß.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (24. September 2010)

naja, der spaß ist vom wetter abhängig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (24. September 2010)

ich werd in wb bauen gehen...
soll ein schöner technischer trail werden. auf jedenfall lang und ohne nervige und unnötige obstacles!
knackig und eng mit roadgaps.

einen geeigneten platz hab ich gefunden


----------



## Sird77 (26. September 2010)

Brauche 2 neue Schlappen--
Tendenz ist zum Highroller 2,5---allerdings weiss ich nicht in welcher Mischung: 42a oder 60a --wenn ich richtig gelesen habe rollt der 42 etwas schlechter hat aber den besseren Grip.
2te Frage wäre:
Habe soviel über die Kombi aus Minion und Highroller gelesen das ich ein wenig verunsichert bin.
Die meisten fahren highroller hinten und Minion vorne...

sagt mal was dazu, damit ich Dominik möglichst schnell meine Wünsche äussern kann 

(bedenkt bitte meinen unterirdischen fahrskill und mein Gewicht)


----------



## richtig (26. September 2010)

Mein Geschmack:

Hinten: High Roller 2,5 in 60a (härtere Mischung für hinten. Die 60a ist nicht so schnell runtergebremst wie die 42a). 
Der Minion R ist OK vom Antritt her und ein guter Kompromiss für'n Enduro, auf einem reinen Bergabrad hat der aber eigentlich nix zu suchen, da er auch gerne mal wegschmiert. 
Auch sehr gut für ein Rad, mit dem Du auch mal einen Anstieg fährst, ist ein falschrum aufgezogener High Roller. Sehr gute Traktion, weniger Bremsgrip aber dafür kurvenstabil.

Vorne:
Nach Belieben Minion F oder High Roller in 2,5 mit 42a Mischung. Ist aber reine Geschmachsache; je nach dem mit welchem Reifen Du besser klar kommst.

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass die weicheren Mischungen im Winter knüppelhart werden; im Winter vorsichtshalber vielleicht zu 60a greifen und dann im Frühling kannst Du Dir ja einen 42a vorne drauf ziehen.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir vorne und hinten einen normalen HR 2,5 mit DHD Karkasse und 60a Mischung drauf machen und Ruh ist. Da reichen dann auch die billigen Conti Schläuche.

Grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (26. September 2010)

Danke Sascha genau so eine fundierte Antwort wollte ich hören und hätte sie auch von niemand anders erwartet
*duckundweg*


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (27. September 2010)

Servus, wenn ihr hier grad am Hilfestellung geben seit,  könnt ihr mir mal helfen bei Sattelstützen? Ist ja alles eine schwindelige Sache mit dem Preisen 

- Kind Shock i950 R
- Kind Shock i900 R
- Crank Brothers Joplin 4
- Rock Shox Reverb


----------



## innerloop (27. September 2010)

ich würde ne kindshock nehmen: die sind genauso schlecht/gut wie die anderen, aber deutlich günstiger. der unterschied zwischen i900 und i950 liegt meines wissens nur in der sattelklemmung und dass die i900 einen versatz nach hinten hat. da orientierst du dich am besten bei deiner alten stütze.

ich bin mit meiner i900 bis jetzt  zufrieden. die schwarzen schleifspuren wie sie in der freeride bemängelt wurden sind bei mir noch nicht aufgetreten. aber die schleifspuren beeinträchtigen die funktion eh nicht.

und nimm auf jeden fall eine stütze mit lenkerfernbedienung. da ist noch mal viel geiler als der michaeljackson griff zum hebel unterm sattel, da du immer die hände am lenker hast...


----------



## richtig (28. September 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> ich würde ne kindshock nehmen: die sind genauso schlecht/gut wie die anderen, aber deutlich günstiger.



... und haben statt 70mm ganze 125mm Verstellbereich!


----------



## redShadow (28. September 2010)

braucht kein mensch^^


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (28. September 2010)

Danke euch zweien (dreien) ich mach mir noch ein paar Gedanken über die Stütze.

@redShadow: Hast natürlich recht aber bequemer ist es auf alle Fälle und immer so ein Zirkus mit anhalten, Hebel rum, Sattel runter, Hebel zu ... Ankunft unten gleiche Aktion in Blau.


----------



## DarkSensation (29. September 2010)

oh hab versehentlich mit dem account meines bruders geschrieben.
redsnow - ich...

wie schauts aus?
wer hat lust durch schlamm und dreck zu heizen?
also ich für meinen teil werde für jede schandtat bereitstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (29. September 2010)

WER mach WAS am Samstag?
Die Wetteraussichten für's Wochenende sind sehr vielversprechend.

Grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (29. September 2010)

Moien ist es ferdsch...
Dominik wird alles dran gebaut haben...nur die Reifen lieÃen auf sich warten...

Endlich ein taugliches YT
Uuund endlich kann ich dieses We mein Scratch holen nachdem ich mir nun noch nen tausender aus den Rippen geleiert hab.

Freu mich auf herbstliche Ausritte...

Einzig an FunktionsunterwÃ¤sche fehltÂ´s Frauchen und mir noch...kann da irgendwer was empfehlen auÃer den gÃ¤ngigen Marken wie Vaude, Odlo, Gore...
Suche gÃ¼nstig aber nicht billig ! So um die 150-200 â¬ MAX p.P erst mal.
Soll ja was taugen...wer mich kennt weiÃ wie ich transpiriere beim Schwitzen  
SpaÃ beiseite...da hab ich mich noch gar nicht so eingelesen...brauche ja mehrere Schichten und so.

@ Sasch---was auch immer du tust... IÂ´m f.u.c.k.i.n.g. IN !


----------



## redShadow (29. September 2010)

@ richtig

dabei!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (29. September 2010)

redShadow schrieb:


> braucht kein mensch^^




für beerfelden schon


----------



## richtig (29. September 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Einzig an Funktionsunterwäsche fehlt´s Frauchen und mir noch...kann da irgendwer was empfehlen außer den gängigen Marken wie Vaude, Odlo, Gore...
> Suche günstig aber nicht billig ! So um die 150-200  MAX p.P erst mal.
> Soll ja was taugen...wer mich kennt weiß wie ich transpiriere beim Schwitzen
> 
> @ Sasch---was auch immer du tust... I´m f.u.c.k.i.n.g. IN !



Ich hab im Winter immer den gleichen Kram an wie im Sommer, nur noch ne Lange Laufhose unter den Shorts und einen Skipulli unter der Jacke.

Ich gebe eigentlich nur etwas mehr für die Oberbekleidung aus (leichte Jacke, Hosen, etc.) - die Laufhosen und Unterwäsche ist Aldi und Tchibo.

Wegen Samstag: OK, ich hol Dich auf der "anderen Seite" ab, Sird, OK? Dann fahren wir über die Hohl rüber an die Strecke und fahren da mal wieder bisschen, OK? Simon, kommst Du direkt da hin oder hast Du andere Wünsche?

Grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. September 2010)

vll. komm ich sa. in hb vorbei, wollte ne tour machen - so. bin ich mit meiner lady in bf ... wir wollen en bisschen droppen ;-)
cu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. Oktober 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> vll. komm ich sa. in hb vorbei, wollte ne tour machen - so. bin ich mit meiner lady in bf ... wir wollen en bisschen droppen ;-)
> cu



sonntag ist ja sonnen klar!


----------



## Alaskanier (1. Oktober 2010)

hi Samstag ist um 14:00 Inoffizielle/Offizielle Streckenbesichtigung in Ei wer lust hat kann kommen


----------



## richtig (1. Oktober 2010)

könntest du mir mal über pn die google earth koordinaten vom einstiegspunkt schicken? das ist ja nicht die strecke am brunnen. oder? wäre sehr nett, evtl. schau ich vorbei. 

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (1. Oktober 2010)

Muss morgen arbeiten
kann noch nicht sagen wie lange das dauern wird...
daher Sascha fahr ruhig erst mal zu den Jungs
Ich werde dann nach Feierabend entweder nach Ei oder Hb kommen ...je nach Stand der Dinge...Simon kommt HB... laut Tel von vor 5 min

So BF !


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Oktober 2010)

Ladies...
Heute war es ein voller Erfolg!
Ich war schon lange nicht mehr so gut unterwegs.

Ich verfass es mal kurz: Mehr davon!
Solche Sessions fehlen mir..!

@Chris
Morgen Bf wackelt noch sehr bei mir...
Musst mich erst etwas überzeugen


----------



## richtig (2. Oktober 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Ladies...
> Heute war es ein voller Erfolg!
> Ich war schon lange nicht mehr so gut unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Ich shließe mich dem an! Sehr guter Tag!


----------



## Sird77 (2. Oktober 2010)

/sign

alles frisch und daheim...
nächstes mal Sascha wird er dran genommen der dumme
 "Heiratsschwindler"!


----------



## Alaskanier (2. Oktober 2010)

ich schreib die Koordinaten in die IG dann sinnd sie für alle verfügbar


----------



## richtig (2. Oktober 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> /sign
> alles frisch und daheim...
> nächstes mal Sascha wird er dran genommen der dumme
> "Heiratsschwindler"!



Also, was mit Dir los ist weiß ich eh nicht; den unteren so sauber und sicher in die Landung zu springen, und das bei den ersten 5 Mal... wow. Echt cool, Chris!

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (2. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Blumen!
@Tobi: Morgen mal PF ? SImon Frauchen und ich sind vor Ort...


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Oktober 2010)

@Sird

Ich bring dir morgen noch dein linkes Ei mit...
Mit dem rechten hats ja schonmal ganz gut geklappt 
Spässle...
Morgen wird Dreck gefressen *waaaah*

Gruss an alle!


----------



## Alaskanier (2. Oktober 2010)

fahren+bauen?

ich binn eigentlich beim Sturm auf die Burg angemeldet aber da mir die Kontodaten fehlen konnte ich noch kein Geld Überweisen und nachmeldegebühren werde ich nicht bezahlen soll heisen wenn ich morgen zum normalpreis am Sturm teilnehmen kann werd ich nicht kommen entscheide ich also morgen früh ich ruf dich an


----------



## PFADFINDER (3. Oktober 2010)

guden. ich schreib's einfach mal hier rein - auch wenn ich nicht so oft hier präsent bin. richtig weiß wer ich bin. ich fahre am Mittwoch mit einem kumpel nach winterberg - wetter soll ja gut werden. falls wer zeit hat und auch mit dem gedanken gespielt hat, dahin zu fahren - wir haben mind. eine günstige mitfahrgelegenheit ab groß-zimmern oder schaafheim abzugeben.


----------



## DarkSensation (3. Oktober 2010)

so ein mißt!!!

mir tut alles weh...
sorry das ich so früh abgezogen bin aber die ganze seite ist knüppeldick.
war aber trotzdem cool!

trail gefällt mir!
das nächste mal im trockenen und mit mehr motivation 

@alaska
das video will ich haben


----------



## Alaskanier (3. Oktober 2010)

kein Problem Pizza war auch gut *lecker*


----------



## richtig (4. Oktober 2010)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> guden. ich schreib's einfach mal hier rein - auch wenn ich nicht so oft hier präsent bin. richtig weiß wer ich bin. ich fahre am Mittwoch mit einem kumpel nach winterberg - wetter soll ja gut werden. falls wer zeit hat und auch mit dem gedanken gespielt hat, dahin zu fahren - wir haben mind. eine günstige mitfahrgelegenheit ab groß-zimmern oder schaafheim abzugeben.



hi, cool, dass du bescheid sagst. leider kann ich mittwoch nicht :/ werde nur abends ne runde dreh'n.

aber wenn du bock hast, komm doch mal wieder auf ne tour zu uns rüber.

grussascha


----------



## PFADFINDER (4. Oktober 2010)

Mach ich. Bei mir liegt aber der Fokus eher auf Tour  Obwohl, wir haben uns noch in hb den sprung im oberen Teil vorgenommen - villt. wird das noch was in diesem Leben.


----------



## richtig (4. Oktober 2010)

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal wieder zu kommen. Hat sich einiges getan bei uns. Würd mich freun.

Grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (4. Oktober 2010)

seit wann denn so offen?

also mir gehts wieder besser.
ist alles sehr geprellt und blau. muskeln sind gezerrt aber ich trete an!
heute nur hometrainer, morgen hb.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (4. Oktober 2010)

freut mich ich werde am Samstag dein Zelt in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## DarkSensation (5. Oktober 2010)

gerne!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Oktober 2010)

................


----------



## Alaskanier (5. Oktober 2010)

Keine angst kröte jeder mit seinem eigenem schlafsack


----------



## richtig (5. Oktober 2010)

morgen, mittwoch, soll es regenfrei und 22 grad warm werden. ich bin nachmittags in heubach. wer noch?

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hey Sasch,
du musst unbedingt nach Pf kommen die Tage...am We bin ich in Bf als Streckenposten...
Und unter der Woche nen Straffen Zeitplan arbeitstechnisch.

Ps: Haste nun die Darmstadt Wahl vom next Topmodel gesehen
Pps: Die Sattelstütze passt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Oktober 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> Keine angst kröte jeder mit seinem eigenem schlafsack





...........ich werde das dann mal überprüfen.............


----------



## Alaskanier (5. Oktober 2010)

aber wenn du willst kannst du bei mir mit reinschlüpfen   spass

Simon wo werden wir deinen B-Day feiern und Zelten sind ja mehrere Plätze ausgewiesen oder kann man auf dem Parkplatz zelten?


----------



## redShadow (5. Oktober 2010)

hab ein geschlossenes pavillon falls es schiffen sollte.
das einzige was fehlt ist ne bierzeltgarnitur!!!

ich denke ich pflanz mich am donnerstag auf den parkplatz 

@ gerd
bist du donnerstag vor ort?
werde schon gegen mittag anreisen (3-5 uhr)
nicht das ich an nem falschen ort aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Oktober 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> aber wenn du willst kannst du bei mir mit reinschlüpfen   spass
> 
> Simon wo werden wir deinen B-Day feiern und Zelten sind ja mehrere Plätze ausgewiesen oder kann man auf dem Parkplatz zelten?




Jetzt macht bloß kein Scheiß.........natürlich dort wo wir immer sind......

Wir sind ja schließlich das Rückrat des Parks..............


----------



## Alaskanier (5. Oktober 2010)

ok werde am Freitag anreisen könnt ihr mir und meinem Caddy einen Platz freihalten?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Oktober 2010)

Mit freihalten ist so eine Sache, versuchen können wir es.


----------



## DarkSensation (5. Oktober 2010)

oh man seitdem ich mir mit meinem bruder einen pc teile schreib ich ständig unter seinem namen!!!

redshadow war ich...


----------



## Alaskanier (5. Oktober 2010)

@Simon hab ich mir schon gedacht. 

danke werde am Do. schon Packen und am Freitag Mittag hinnbrummen entweder direkt nach der Arbeit oder erst noch was essen das entscheide ich aus dem Bauch heraus


----------



## muellerh (6. Oktober 2010)

!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (6. Oktober 2010)

alaska

kannst du deinen grill mitbringen?
ich bin grade am packen und ich verliere grade jegliche hoffnung das ich noch nen grill ins auto bekomm.
einen smoker hab ich dabei, nur nen normalen grill nicht.


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Oktober 2010)

Heut um 3 uhr hb.
werd zwar kommen aber nur um mich etwas einzufahren.


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Oktober 2010)

Grill ist dabei  Kohle nehmen ich auch mit sonst noch was oder jemand der mitwill hab noch einen Platz frei fahre in Eisenbach los und kann auf dem Weg noch jemanden mitnehmen

Kohle für 1 oder 2 mahl grillen?


----------



## Sird77 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ahh ... der Herr Müller !  mal wieder...
Verordne sofortige Verlegung sämtlicher Privats in die IG...


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Oktober 2010)

kohle nehm ich auch nochmal mit 
grillzeug nehmen meine eltern am samstag mit dem bier mit...

das einzige was mir fehlt ist der grill, bierzeltgarnitur (bekomm ich nicht ins auto) und eine d.-pumpe.

...ich bringe mit:
Pavillon, Zelt, mich  , bier, smoker, kohle, und jede menge fleisch fürn samstag!


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Oktober 2010)

gut wie sieht es mit Freitag Abend aus? wir könnten Pizza bestellen


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. Oktober 2010)

@ chris
wann startest du am sa. nach bf ? - beräuchte ab höchst evtl. ein taxi !

@ all
heute burg und umgebung ...

wird ein top weekend - cu


----------



## ac3r (7. Oktober 2010)

ab wann geht es denn sonntags los in bf.. ?


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. Oktober 2010)

ac3r schrieb:


> ab wann geht es denn sonntags los in bf.. ?


 
wertungsläufe ab 10.00h
nähere infos unter:
http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=32&Itemid=31


----------



## ac3r (7. Oktober 2010)

ok joar kann sein das ich etwas später komme aber ich komme auf jedenfall vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (7. Oktober 2010)

Freitag?
ich hab grillzeug und dossenfutter dabei. werd um 13 uhr losfahren damit ich mirt nen platz sichere.


----------



## DarkSensation (7. Oktober 2010)

...ich bin dann mal weg...


----------



## richtig (7. Oktober 2010)

Viel Erfolg, Simon!


----------



## Sird77 (7. Oktober 2010)

@Mario:
Denke so gegen Vormittag --11 o.ä.
Platz im Auto ist so ne Sache...hab nur nen 2 Sitzer---aber das orgen wir schon...denn Jan will ja auch mit...daher fahren wir vll mit 2 Autos.
Ist das der Fall kann ich dich auch abholen.


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Oktober 2010)

also fahre ich aleine? und nehmen den Grill mit mal schauen ob ich noch eine Festbankganitur ins Auto bekomme


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Oktober 2010)

@ richtig
Danke!
ich konnte leider nicht zurückschreiben...

@ all
Das We war echt geil!
Nach dem total versemmelten seeding (ca2:45) lief es im rennen verdammt gut für mich (2:01 beide) ! ! !

Leider hab ich auch einiges zu meckern...
es kann nicht sein das man sein bike verleiht und es mit dem kommentar "deine zugstufe war ja sau schnell, ich habs dir mal eingestellt" zurückbekommt! ICH habe MEINE gabel so eingestellt, weil ICH (! ! !) es so für richtig halte! der einzige der mir damit einen gefallen getan hat war der gabi, denn erstens fragte er davor und zweitens hatte er wenigstens ahnung davon!

Noch würde ich gern einen dank an alle helfer aussprechen:
Gerdi - danke für deine hilfe mit den bremsen und werkzeug!
Sarah u Chris - danke für die abbau hilfe! obwohl ihr noch nichtmal im zelt geschlafen habt...

jetzt zu einem punkt der meiner meinung sehr wohl hier eingehört!
ich danke auch dir alaska, das du 1 1/2 stunden dein bike ins auto räumst, dich ins gemachte nest gesetzt hast und es nichtmal für nötig hälst deinen verdammten müll wegzuräumen, geschweige bei irgendetwas andrem zu helfen! selbst mir komplett fremde haben gefragt ob sie etwas helfen können, was ich aber dankend abgelehnt habe...
das war das letzte mal das ich so etwas gemacht habe, beim nächsten mal entscheide entweder ich wer meine sachen nutzt oder ich schlafe in meinem 1-mann zelt und habe alleine mehr spass 

so...
ich werd jetzt erstmal in die sauna steigen und den montag einen montag sein lassen


----------



## Alaskanier (11. Oktober 2010)

Simon hast eine PM


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Oktober 2010)

ups...
*GELÖSCHT*

was steht denn diese woche noch an?


----------



## richtig (11. Oktober 2010)

dienstag tour.
donnerstag heubach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (11. Oktober 2010)

super!
Hast lust am we einen park anzusteuern?
hab bei dem rennen blutgeleckt und will mich steigern.


----------



## richtig (11. Oktober 2010)

höchstens nochmal bf am samstag; aber das ist auch noch etwas wackelig. evtl. kann ich erst nachmittags. ansonsten geht nix mehr dieses jahr.

grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Oktober 2010)

schade!

aber bf wäre schon nochmal cool.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. Oktober 2010)

ich bin sonntag dann mit mario und danica wieder in bf aber ich weiss noch nicht genau ob morgens schon oder erst ab mittag.


----------



## ac3r (11. Oktober 2010)

donnerstag hb wäre n1 da wäre ich auch dabei  wenns recht ist


----------



## richtig (11. Oktober 2010)

ac3r schrieb:


> donnerstag hb wäre n1 da wäre ich auch dabei  wenns recht ist



klar.
schick mir mal über pn deine mail adresse und handynummer.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kinners...
kann leider erst wieder zum Wochenende...
mutiere noch zum WE-Krieger...
Muss den freien Montag reinholen, den ich nach den 2 anstrengenden Tagen gebraucht hab.


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Oktober 2010)

@ sird...

das du mich des öfteren mit dominik angesprochen hast ( zb auch im rennen ) nehm ich dir nicht übel. ich weiss selbst das ich sau schnell war. da kann es vorkommen das man mal den einen oder andren verwechselt


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. Oktober 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> @ sird...
> 
> das du mich des öfteren mit dominik angesprochen hast ( zb auch im rennen ) nehm ich dir nicht übel. ich weiss selbst das ich sau schnell war. da kann es vorkommen das man mal den einen oder andren verwechselt







 saugeil!


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Oktober 2010)

:d


----------



## Sird77 (11. Oktober 2010)

das lag daran das ich fast jedes mal wenn ich dich mit Dominik angesprochen hab...ich ihn gesucht habe weil ich was wollte oder was ausrichten sollte...
und soweit der alk meine erinnerung nicht komplett verblasen hat...wars auch nur 2 mal


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. Oktober 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> dienstag tour.
> donnerstag heubach.


 
kann leider nur mi. 
und werde in den olympiapark nach ei... fahren !


----------



## anoli (12. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,

kann mir jemand ne Gabel leihen?
Zustand völlig egal, sollte nur irgendwie federn.

Ab 170mm wäre perfekt, 1 1/8 Shaft und eine Aufnahme für 20mm Steckachse muss sie haben. (Vorbau und Steckachse hab ich noch)

Mein Rad steht immer noch beim Baisikl und die Teile kommen  nicht bei 

Gruß


----------



## Alaskanier (12. Oktober 2010)

@Eisenross: mich hats in Bf erwischt und binn bis Donnerstag krankgeschrieben kann morgen also nicht anwesend sein


----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. Oktober 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> kann leider nur mi.
> und werde in den olympiapark nach ei... fahren !



mach keine mätzjen! ich bn donnerstag auch am start!


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. Oktober 2010)

@ alaska
gute besserung ...

@ doctor
nix drin - hab nur morgen und am we ausgang ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. Oktober 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ alaska
> gute besserung ...
> 
> @ doctor
> nix drin - hab nur morgen und am we ausgang ...




na toll....raff ich mich einmal auf für hb


----------



## ironhorse74 (14. Oktober 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> kann leider nur mi.
> und werde in den olympiapark nach ei... fahren !


 
hab gestern ne etwas größere runde gedreht als geplant ...
burg-hole-hb-olympiapark

und wollte euch über einige dinge informieren:
a)
auf der burg war letztes we der "breuberg cross duathlon"
daher sind alle trails freigeschnitten und gepflegt - es lohnt sich mal vorbeizuschauen.
b)
wer hat den streckenpflege an der hole durchgeführt ? 
c)
hb - oberes teilstück  - wurde auch zeit !
wer hat im unteren neuen teil die erde zum bauen bestellt und geliefert ? 
dort hab ich auch noch eine neue linie gefunden ? wer und wann war hier am werk ?
d)
im olympiapark ist immer was los und macht richtig spaß 

cu


----------



## DarkSensation (14. Oktober 2010)

c.)
die line (von unten rechts neben unsrer line) haben die kleinen kids gebaut...
oben den ersten haben richtig und ich gebaut. 

!!! ACHTUNG !!!

ich hab am drop die pussyleiter entfernt zum fahren!
nicht das jemand von oben runterschiesst ala´steffen 


SAMSTAG 
werde nach beerfelden fahren.
hat jemand ne mitfahrgelegenheit?


----------



## Sird77 (14. Oktober 2010)

TOBSEN...
was machen die Pics und Vids von Pfi...

???
Mach mal hinne...need stuff für die hp


----------



## Alaskanier (14. Oktober 2010)

geb ich dir am sammstag mit auf einem silberling


----------



## Sird77 (15. Oktober 2010)

Kann noch nicht sagen ob ich fit bin...stehe voll unter Antibiotika... 
und mein Ohr fühlt sich an wie das eines Breisboxers...
auf deutsch..noch liege ich flach...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. Oktober 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Kann noch nicht sagen ob ich fit bin...stehe voll unter Antibiotika...
> und mein Ohr fühlt sich an wie das eines Breisboxers...
> auf deutsch..noch liege ich flach...




mit "p" chris, "p"reisboxer schreibt man mit "p". du bist wirklich unter droge


----------



## Sird77 (15. Oktober 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> mit "p" chris, "p"reisboxer schreibt man mit "p". du bist wirklich unter droge


ohja der Brei Boxxer vll
nein natürlich der Preisboxer....war beim Preis gedanklich schon beim Boxer


----------



## DarkSensation (15. Oktober 2010)

und eben bei rock-shoxx "xx" xD

morgen stehts echt in den sternen...
hab 1. keine lust meine reifen umzubauen, und 2. keine lust mir die krätze bei dem wetter zu holen...

aaaber die entscheidung liegt bei richtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (16. Oktober 2010)

morgen so. bf - wer noch ?


----------



## Sird77 (16. Oktober 2010)

haste nen platz frei ?


----------



## freeolly (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi Jungs!
komme auch vorbei.
cheers
Olly


----------



## Sird77 (17. Oktober 2010)

War schön heute wenn auch matschig...
und Olly hat PF besichtigt und für gut befunden...nun fehlt nur noch richtig !


----------



## anoli (20. Oktober 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> War schön heute wenn auch matschig...
> und Olly hat PF besichtigt und für gut befunden...nun fehlt nur noch richtig !


 

Servus,
ich hab die line vor ein paar Wochen gesucht, leider nicht gefunden.
Kannste mir mal ne PN schicken wo in etwa der Einstieg ist?
Hab noch Hoffnung dass ich dieses Jahr nochma auf meinen Bock komm.


----------



## innerloop (20. Oktober 2010)

anoli schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich hab die line vor ein paar Wochen gesucht, leider nicht gefunden.
> Kannste mir mal ne PN schicken wo in etwa der Einstieg ist?
> Hab noch Hoffnung dass ich dieses Jahr nochma auf meinen Bock komm.



ich hätte auch gerne die koordinaten! wenn ich dann mal wieder in zipfen bin, hätte ich mal was neues zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (21. Oktober 2010)

innerloop schrieb:


> ich hätte auch gerne die koordinaten! wenn ich dann mal wieder in zipfen bin, hätte ich mal was neues zu fahren.
> 
> Zitat von *anoli*
> Servus,
> ...


 
...ach wie gut dass niemand weiß ...

samstag bf wer noch ? - oder hat jemand ne tour geplant ?

@ Dr.
ich zähl auf dich !!!


----------



## Sird77 (21. Oktober 2010)

coords in der IG
Morgen vor Ort in Pfi
Sa BF


----------



## richtig (22. Oktober 2010)

ich mach hier mal ne parallel veranstaltung auf: samstag tour rh -> steinbruch -> mondlandschaft -> b45 -> hohl -> hüpfburg?

grussascha


----------



## freeolly (22. Oktober 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> ich mach hier mal ne parallel veranstaltung auf: samstag tour rh -> steinbruch -> mondlandschaft -> b45 -> hohl -> hüpfburg?
> 
> grussascha



Genau! Bin dabei.


----------



## ac3r (22. Oktober 2010)

wann willst du samstag los sascha steht 13:30 noch ?


----------



## PFADFINDER (22. Oktober 2010)

N'owend. Ich wäre vllt. morgen bei rh -> steinbruch -> mondlandschaft -> b45 -> hohl -> hüpfburg mit dabei. Wann wollt ihr am rh sein? 

gruß


----------



## ac3r (23. Oktober 2010)

kein plan 13:30 in Klein-Umstadt los keinplan wie lange wir zum rh brauchen....


----------



## PFADFINDER (23. Oktober 2010)

@ richtig - erleuchte uns


----------



## freeolly (23. Oktober 2010)

1400 am RH


----------



## Sird77 (24. Oktober 2010)

@richtig: Danke für deine nette Einladung  aber die 2 bestehenden WE´s habe und werde ich noch in Bf verbringen...ist ein gutes Training...

@alaskanier: wehe, wenn ich dich die Woche besuchen komme ist die Scheibe net ferdsch 

@eisenpferd: mi. würd ich evtl. klar machen...du auch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (25. Oktober 2010)

@ chris
wenn das wetter wie am we ist, bin ich dabei ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag Bf ist Pflicht Leute............


----------



## ironhorse74 (26. Oktober 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Sonntag Bf ist Pflicht Leute............


 
logo - hoffe es sind auch genug busse da ...


----------



## Sird77 (26. Oktober 2010)

Gut kleiner Peter, ich werde da sein


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. Oktober 2010)

heute: burg-b45-otzberg-pfirschbach-home (vllt. ist noch jemand im wald)

so. bf - saisonabschluss


----------



## Sird77 (27. Oktober 2010)

Tohobiiii...
werden wohl wenn´s keine Hunde und Katzen regnet am Sa. zu euch kommen 
So dann BF...


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. Oktober 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> heute: burg-b45-otzberg-pfirschbach-home (vllt. ist noch jemand im wald)


 
@ chris u. jan
schee woars

cu so. in bf


----------



## Alaskanier (28. Oktober 2010)

klar binn da werden morgen dem Fabian sein mbuzi kaufen


----------



## freeolly (29. Oktober 2010)

Bin am Samstag in BF, noch jemand da?
Cheers
Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (29. Oktober 2010)

@Mario : 
Danke fürs führen 
war geil heute...von dieser Runde existiert ein "Scheintotbild" von mir mit Sascha...hat mich heute daran erinnert den Trail hoch

@Tobi:
Werden morgen gg. 1400 am Trail bzw. bei dir sein...wenn ich´s find 

@Simon: Was der Zufall doch für ein seltsames Getier ist, oder 
See u Sunday BF 

@Olly: Sa nicht aber am letzen Tag der Saison...lass es auch ohne uns gut rauchen mein Lieber, hau rein ...
@Rest: Ihr fehlt mir Ladies !!!


----------



## DarkSensation (30. Oktober 2010)

hi ladies
hat jemand noch nen platz frei morgen?
kann nach höchst pendeln...
wäre cool!
leider geht mein internet nicht da wir nen neuen provider bekommen, mein handy ist defekt...
deshalb hier meine neue nummer:

01744248166


----------



## Sird77 (30. Oktober 2010)

Leider komplett voll und Bike würd ich auch keins mehr rein bekommen


----------



## DarkSensation (30. Oktober 2010)

ok dann komm ich mit dem zug nach hetzbach...


----------



## Sird77 (30. Oktober 2010)

guti !


----------



## DarkSensation (31. Oktober 2010)

bin unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (2. November 2010)

so
hab heute mal rad geputzt...
das heisst, lager ausgebaut und gereinigt, gabel und dämpfer gewartet und alles mal entfettet und wieder geschmiert.
jetzt funkelt es wieder 
und auch der gerd hat wieder seine ruhe   

wann fahren wir mal ne kleine herbst runde?
mal einen ganzen tag in hb oder gar bf???

gruss simon


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2010)

Pahhh, mir doch egal ob Dein Rad verwatzt ist...........


----------



## ironhorse74 (3. November 2010)

heute feierabendrunde ...
burgtrail - möllertrail - steinbruch
cu


----------



## DarkSensation (3. November 2010)

@ gerd
dat glaub ich dir nicht!


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. November 2010)

@ all
was ist am we geplant ?
cu


----------



## ac3r (4. November 2010)

nix bissel locker machen  biken und so


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. November 2010)

wer kommt samstag mittag mit ein wenig flachlandrasen???
sind ca 35-40km geplant. abfahrt ist n urberach ca 14:00uhr.
für weitere info´s bitte bei mir melden.

geht hierbei um cc-waldweg-rutschen der flotten art.


----------



## Sird77 (4. November 2010)

@Mario:
evtl Tour mit Andi und Verena...
vermutlich aber eher Pfi...


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. November 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> @Mario:
> evtl Tour mit Andi und Verena...
> vermutlich aber eher Pfi...


 
hört sich gut an - wann ?


----------



## Sird77 (4. November 2010)

zu 95% am Sa.und zu 95% Pfi

Anschließend laden wir so viele wie mögen zum Nightride an die 3-4 gängigen Spots ein...
Wäre doch mal wieder was ?! 
Aufwachen, meldet euch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (5. November 2010)

"zu 95% am Sa.und zu 95% Pfi"

ohhhmannn  - uhrzeit du tr...el ;-) !!!!!!!


----------



## Sird77 (5. November 2010)

Wenn ich sie nicht weiß, kann ich sie dir nicht sagen...

Klingt das einleuchtend für dich Obert....el?


----------



## ironhorse74 (5. November 2010)

call by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wenn du erleuchtet bist ...


----------



## Sird77 (5. November 2010)

*Update*:
Werde wohl dieses Wochenende nicht biken...Umzug incoming...


----------



## Alaskanier (5. November 2010)

mario kannst ja zu uns kommen


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. November 2010)

danke - alaska
die würfel sind gefallen ...
chris ist doch in pf
werde ne rund über die burg drehen, dann anoli am heidestock auflesen und übern otzberg nach pf rollen ...

auf jeden fall wirds feucht, wenn ich mir den himmel so ansehe ...


----------



## Alaskanier (6. November 2010)

sieht so aus ich glaub der LKW kann heut nicht hinterfahren


----------



## Sird77 (6. November 2010)

yep...
now in rain gear on my way


----------



## DarkSensation (6. November 2010)

ich dreh alleine ne runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (6. November 2010)

sprich deutsch kleiner Peterrr


----------



## DarkSensation (6. November 2010)

wie schauts denn morgen aus???

wie ich les geht dem anoli sein hobel wieder, dh man könnt mal ne runde im dreck rum fallen 
meldet euch mal, heut wars schon ultra genial!


----------



## Sird77 (6. November 2010)

werden morgen vll mal rüber kommen nach hb...nachdem wir uns heute schon komplett eingesaut haben


----------



## DarkSensation (6. November 2010)

JAJAJA!!!

aber an die hüpfburg!


----------



## richtig (6. November 2010)

ok. ein uhr?


----------



## DarkSensation (7. November 2010)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (7. November 2010)

14,09 zug ab höchst

schick mir mal pn mit deiner neuen nummer


----------



## anoli (9. November 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> wie schauts denn morgen aus???
> 
> wie ich les geht dem anoli sein hobel wieder, dh man könnt mal ne runde im dreck rum fallen
> meldet euch mal, heut wars schon ultra genial!


 
Jep ich bin wieder am Start! 
Man hatte Entzugserscheinugen und am Sonntag Erschschöpfungserscheinungen. Also man kann nicht nur Radfahren, man kann auch Radschwimmen, bzw. war schon fast Tauchen. Scheiß Wetter. Aber die Wildsausuhle in Pf... ist genial.

Wenns nicht regnet Sonntag?


----------



## DarkSensation (9. November 2010)

heute?


----------



## anoli (9. November 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> heute?


 

Also bei mir klappts nur am Wochenende.
Bis ich von Da @ home bin reichts eh nur noch zum nightride.
bin die ganze woche schon verplant.


----------



## DarkSensation (9. November 2010)

schade!
morgen bin ich zum bilder schiessen in heubach. kann sein das ich schon ab 10 uhr da bin weil ich evtl noch etwas bauen will...

also wer lust hat...


----------



## Sird77 (10. November 2010)

Was geht am Wochenende ?


----------



## anoli (10. November 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Was geht am Wochenende ?


 
Wenns nicht regnet wollte Mario und ich ne Runde fahren.
Z.B. den Olympiapark kenne ich ja auch noch nicht.
Können dir gerne bescheid sagen.


----------



## DarkSensation (13. November 2010)

wer ist heute aktiv?
wäre bei ner runde dabei...


----------



## richtig (14. November 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> wer ist heute aktiv?
> wäre bei ner runde dabei...



Heute jemand dabei? Fahre ab vier nochmal richtung hb.

Grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (14. November 2010)

Wollte eigentlich mal nach Pf zum saubermachen und bissi gemütlich flowen...
ihr seid herzlich eingeladen mal ne runde zu reiten bei uns...
vor allem der "Falsche"
Darki kennts ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anoli (14. November 2010)

Mario ist heute beschäftigt.
Ich werd dann mal allein ne Runde drehen.
Dann werd ich mal in Pf dazustoßen.

Bis später


----------



## DarkSensation (14. November 2010)

war mit herrn menges unterwegs an einem traumtrail!!!!!!

morgen wird gabel gewatet und neue federn getestet.
bin also erst gegen mittwoch wieder dabei...


----------



## ironhorse74 (15. November 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ...an einem traumtrail!!!!!!


 
kenn ich den ? - erleuchte mich per pn

@ all
sollten mal wieder zusammen ne rund drehen ...


----------



## DarkSensation (15. November 2010)

ja gerne!


----------



## richtig (17. November 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

heute 1500h Umstadt Bahnhof, danach wahrscheinlich übers Rödelshs. Richtung Hainstadt, von dort wieder auf die andere Bergseite und ggf. nochmal Hohl, gucken was da so geht.

Hat jemand eine ordentliche Lampe und bisschen Lust und Zeit?

Grussascha


----------



## noon (17. November 2010)

Hohl ist gut zugelaubt


----------



## Sird77 (17. November 2010)

grml zu spät gelesen...


----------



## richtig (17. November 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> grml zu spät gelesen...



...na, so ein mist aber auch 

kannst mich auch anrufen; hättest um 1630h perfekt in hainstadt "zusteigen" können 

grussascha


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. November 2010)

servus!
wollte nur mal bekannt geben dass ich, wenn alles gut läuft, ab samstag wieder nen fahrbaren untersatz für ordentliche touren habe. mein dh´ler wird dann auch rechtzeitig zur kommenden saison fertig   leider ohne die geplanten großen umbauaktionen. es bleibt erstmal bei einer neuen gabel und evtl luftdämpfer.


@ simon: deine mutter ist der hit! war auto anmelden und hatte die falschen tüvberichte bekommen vom vorbesitzer. (hab zwischendruch gefragt ob ihr verwandt seid  aufgrund des nachnamens) sie hat mir die kiste trotzdem zugelassen mit dem deal dass ich die berichte nachreiche. sie meinte: aber nur weil du meinen sohn kennst 
saustark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (18. November 2010)

Suche freiwillige für Trail-Einsatz am WE.  
Also bisschen buddeln, Laub rechen, und a weng fahren...
Mein Frau besucht ihre Großeltern übers WE und hinterläßt mir Castle Sarah...
hätte also sturmfrei und auch ein paar Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten...sollten wir dem Gerstensaft verfallen...


PS : Schaut in die IG--WICHTIG !!!


----------



## DarkSensation (18. November 2010)

@ Mario!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Lass dich feiern!

Gruss Simon

@ all

Wie kann ich denn in Google genaue Koordinaten herausschreiben?


----------



## richtig (18. November 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> @ all
> Wie kann ich denn in Google genaue Koordinaten herausschreiben?


geht nur mit google earth, soweit ich weiß.


 mario


grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (18. November 2010)

Hmpf hab ich ja aber leider ohne Erfolg!
Was wqar eigentlich los bei dir letzte Woche?
Ich war etwas gefrustet als ich die SMS bekam...


----------



## richtig (18. November 2010)

musst einen neuen punkt sezten, oder eine ortsmarke oder wie das heißt. dann in den eigenschaften gucken, dort steht das dann.

meintest du die 10 uhr morgend aktion? oh mann, das ahst du einen gut, simon :/ tut mir leid, dass ich da so kurz vorher abgesagt habe.

obwohl: du hast auch schon 2 mal ein streckentreffen verschlafen  haha.

grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (18. November 2010)

Macht ja nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (18. November 2010)

HAPPY HAPPY BDAY PFERDCHEN !!!


----------



## ironhorse74 (19. November 2010)

@ all
danke ....

bei passendem wetter und und passender zeit wieder freibier und fleisch


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. November 2010)

@ all
wenn das wetter passt wollte ich morgen (so.) ne tour fahren ...

als abschluß:
holz-niklas oder olympiapark - ist jemand vor ort ?


----------



## Sird77 (20. November 2010)

sind heute und morgen am nicklas und haben ne super neue line...sauber ist auch...
nur bissi pampig halt noch ..aber das trocknet hoffentlich irgendwann mal

Also lasst euch mal blicken heute oder morgen


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. November 2010)

- werde morgen mittag, nach der tour den holz-nicklas ansteuern ...

cu


----------



## siers1 (20. November 2010)

Hi,

bin aus Mömlingen und frag mich immer, wo ihr die passenden Strecken bei uns, für eure krassen Bikes findet!
Fahr selbst ein Lapierre Zesty und bau mir bei uns in Mömlingen en Wolf um ein bischen Spaß zu haben.

Richtung Höchst am Rondell und so war ich natürlich auch schon  unterwegs, aber richtig krasse Streckenabschnitte hab ich noch keine  gefunden!
Vielleicht gibts ein paar geheimtipps??!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Alaskanier (20. November 2010)

das nächste offizielle ist in Eisenbach  wenn du willst kann man sich ja mal morgen Treffen.

Gruß: Alaskanier

PS: ich wurde von den Mömlinger MTBlern angesprochen ob wir die Jungs aus Ei. bei ihnen im Steinbruch Schanzen bauen. kann es sein das du das bist?


----------



## Alaskanier (20. November 2010)

hat jemand von euch einen 1.5 Vorbau daheim rumliegen den er nichtmehr braucht?


----------



## Sird77 (21. November 2010)

ne sorry tobi..aber ich hab deine Kurbel wieder...
Der Kackvogel hat sie wieder abgebaut...
no comment


----------



## Alaskanier (21. November 2010)

nja dann freut sich vieleicht ein anderer drüber ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (21. November 2010)

update:
Arbeiten am Nicklas sind von meiner Seite aus diversen Gründen vorübergehend erst mal eingestellt...
Ob und was die Jungs da weiterhin treiben liegt nun wieder ganz bei Ihnen... Anleitung und Ideen hatten sie ja von verschiedenen Leuten genug 
Bin mal gespannt ob dat Ding nach dem Winter dann noch nutzbar ist 
Greetz die Eule


----------



## Alaskanier (21. November 2010)

hä was is Pssiert???


----------



## Sird77 (21. November 2010)

nüscht...
nur immo keine Zeit und Lust(Nerven schonen bei den Kids und mir)..viel um die Ohren...Job evtl Versetzung...
alles *******, deine Emma !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. November 2010)

<----------  ´mal dem *Sird´le* über den Kopf streicht.......das wird schon,

wirst sehen.


----------



## Alaskanier (21. November 2010)

Job... wohin?


----------



## richtig (24. November 2010)

Agent Orange war wieder unterwegs...
Mal sehn wer den versteht 

Grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (24. November 2010)

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht  ´NAM is Over


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. November 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Agent Orange war wieder unterwegs...
> Mal sehn wer den versteht
> 
> Grussascha


 
Mit Gardena-R. oder L..bbläser ? War er alleine oder hatte er Gehilfen ?
Und wo war er überall aktiv ?


----------



## Sird77 (25. November 2010)

Vermelde hiermit offiziel:

Schnee, Regen,Regen,Niesel,Schneeregen,Regen...

Das KACK-WETTER geht mir sowas von auf die Nüsse!!!!
Nichts, aber auch gar nichts macht richtig Spaß, fast alle Trails sind komplett abgesoffen 

Das war das Wort zum We.

Der Wetter-Gott macht wohl grad Urlaub irgendwo wo´s keine Trails hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anoli (25. November 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Vermelde hiermit offiziel:
> 
> Schnee, Regen,Regen,Niesel,Schneeregen,Regen...
> 
> ...


 
jaja oder er ist im sonnigen Süden und heitzt gerade staubige Trails runter.
Ach ja, schön, abends streichel ich meinen Bauch der langsam an den 3. Monat rankommt, tagsüber denk ich mir "schön wenn ich Feierabend hab ists dunkel" und am Wochenende pissts.

Was will man mehr? Hm am besten Meer


----------



## Eyecatcher (25. November 2010)

In der letzten Freeride war doch nen Bericht über Biken in Mallorca drin, vielleicht sollte man sich das mal echt überlegen?!
Ich werde diesen Sa auf jeden Fall um Hb herum unterwegs sein, aber mein immer noch lädiertes Schlüsselbein ist eh nicht so Trailgeil (leider) und im Matsch fahren ist doch auch mal ganz nett... Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, werde sicherlich auch bei der Hole vorbeischauen, Moe kommt vielleicht auch mit.
Hier in Da gibts übrigens auch ziemlich krasse Trails, wenn da jemand mal Interesse hat...

LG Stephie


----------



## richtig (25. November 2010)

SAHNIGE KARAMELLE!
Wo warst Du so lange?

Moe und Du könnt mich ja treffen, ich fahre gegen 11 schon los in Dieburg. Windräder? RH? Wo auch immer - bin so gegen 12 in Schlagdistanz.

Olly und Rest? Wie steht's bei Euch?

Grussascha


----------



## anoli (25. November 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Olly und Rest? Wie steht's bei Euch?
> 
> Grussascha


 
Ich warte mal das Wetter ab. Ne Tour evtl. Springen geh ich nicht.


----------



## freeolly (25. November 2010)

Grüezi aus der Schweiz! Komme am Freitagabend wieder zurück.
Bin am Samstag auf jeden Fall dabei, kleine Tour und Hüpfburg....
War einige Wochen nicht mehr aufm Bike....
cheers
Olly



richtig schrieb:


> SAHNIGE KARAMELLE!
> Wo warst Du so lange?
> 
> Moe und Du könnt mich ja treffen, ich fahre gegen 11 schon los in Dieburg. Windräder? RH? Wo auch immer - bin so gegen 12 in Schlagdistanz.
> ...


----------



## PFADFINDER (26. November 2010)

Guden, 

wäre morgen eventuell auch am Start. 

@ richtig - würde dich an den Windrädern abfangen.

Wer nach Malle will, unbedingt eigenes Bike mitnehmen! Gibt kaum vernünftiges Material. Und man sollte ein Faible für grobes Geröll haben und solche Wege mögen: 





Dafür bekommt man dann auch solche Ausblicke: 





Shit, ich muss hier weg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (26. November 2010)

Ich will da hin...sieht traumhaft aus Pfadfinder
@all: sind am Sa am Nicklas...
richtig...wehe du komsmt net !!!

UPDATE: fahren heute Tour nach Umstadt zu meine Dad in Krankenhaus..danach vll ne Runde Hohl und Nicklas je nach Wetter


----------



## Alaskanier (26. November 2010)

erst Niklas dann Krankenhaus wäre die logischere Variante


----------



## Sird77 (26. November 2010)

das ist gemein...
wir haben schwer gearbeitet...
er steht ja komplett neu..und ne landung ist auch da 
paar neue sachen haben wir außerdem und sauber ist dank mario und mir auch...
also schwing die hüfte tobi...kannst glei die kurbel abholen^^


----------



## underdog01 (26. November 2010)

WTF is Niklas?


----------



## Alaskanier (26. November 2010)

ich hab euch ja auch geholfen 

ne du ich muss am We hier bei uns ein bischen Trailpflege betreiben
und auf Teile für mein neues warten.


----------



## anoli (26. November 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wir haben schwer gearbeitet...
> er steht ja komplett neu..und ne landung ist auch da
> ...


 
wie neu?
habt ihr den niclas abgerissen und nochmal hingezimmert?
mann mann mann da bin ich mal eine woche nicht da


----------



## Sird77 (26. November 2010)

nein steffen....tobi kennt nur den alten


----------



## Alaskanier (26. November 2010)

achso ist komplett neu gemacht worden?


----------



## Sird77 (26. November 2010)

ja natürlich ! das alte ding war ja....

Jan vermeldet übrigens Schnee auf dem Trail...also die Dirtys, Swampthings, Wetscreams etc. ausgepackt...falls noch nicht geschehen...

Waren heute B45 , blaues Kreuz, Hohl, und größten Teils gut fahrbar...leichter Schnee..nur vereinzelt fette Schlammsuhlen...


----------



## Alaskanier (26. November 2010)

hach schlammsuhlen wo ???

vorne DD hinten MM je in 2,35" sind schon seit zwei Wochen drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (26. November 2010)

wie machen wirs?

sird, hast du bock uns am b45 parkplatz abzuholen? könnten gegen 1300h dort sein.
es gibt von dort aus sicher die ein oder andere nette anfahrt zum niklas, oder?

wer kommt denn alles mit?

1230h treffpunkt rödelshäusschen; falls jemand dort zusteigen möchte. 
falls jemand woanders zusteigen will: meine handynummer habt ihr ja.

nehmt auch mal vorsichtshalber lampen mit; ab 1630 ist schicht im schacht.

grussascha


----------



## innerloop (26. November 2010)

stephie, george und meine wenigkeit werden um 13 uhr am b45 parkplatz sein!!!


----------



## Sird77 (27. November 2010)

Schön das ihr alle mal da gewesen seid 
Schade nur das es so patschig war
, aber wir haben noch ein paar trockenere Alternativen; nur dazu hat die Zeit heute leider nicht mehr gereicht...
@Olly: hoffe dein Kopfweh ist nicht allzu schlimm geworden
@Sasch: hoffe du bekommst dein Bike schnell wieder fit... und deiner Schulter gehts gut ..
@Rest: hat uns gefreut das ihr den Weg zu uns gefunden habt
 und hoffe wir können euch spätestens im Frühjahr nochmal herlocken.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## richtig (27. November 2010)

Hm, was soll ich sagen, sehr gute Tour!



Sird77 schrieb:


> Schön das ihr alle mal da gewesen seid
> Schade nur das es so patschig war



War echt toll bei Euch! Bin total positiv überrascht... Hammertrail. Das Nasse war auch in Ordnung! 



> @Sasch: hoffe du bekommst dein Bike schnell wieder fit... und deiner Schulter gehts gut ..



Danke der Nachfrage. Die Schulter hat ja nur bisschen geschmerzt, weil's die Kaputte ist. Aber geht schon wieder; war nach 10 Minuten weg. Bei Jan hab ich die Schaltung erstmal wieder hinbekommen. War eben nochmal beim Waschbär (Tipp: im Winter müssen die die Hochdruckdüsen immer ganz leicht im Sprüh-Dauerbetrieb lassen, damit die nicht einfrieren; der Strahl reicht vollkommen zum Bike saubermachen - nix gekost' hat's) und habe mal alles sauber gemacht. Oh Mann, schöne Sauerei. Dann schön getrocknet, mit WD 40 eingerieben und nun blinkt es wieder wie neu und freut sich schon auf eine Reparatur.

Bin zum Abschluss die Hohl gefahren. Wow: alles weiß, nur da wo kein Laub mehr lag (ihr wisst schon, der Agent O.) war ein brauner, fast trockener Streifen griffiger Erde. 47,5 km/h!!! Selbst im Sommer schaff ich nur 50 - ich denke die Hohl geht gut 



> und hoffe wir können euch spätestens im Frühjahr nochmal herlocken.
> Gruß
> Chris



@Ironhorse: was war'n los? Dachte Du kommst auch mit? Schade!

Ja sehr gerne. Ich komme öfter!

Tut mir Leid, aber nach so tollen Touren krieg ich immer einen Laberflash! Schönen Abend wünsch' ich.

Grussascha


----------



## PFADFINDER (28. November 2010)

Danke für die schöne Tour.
Danke an die Erbauer des Trails.
Danke richtig für die Bilder
DANKE!!!!

Mein Bike und meine Hose waren gestern so vereist. Hab erstmal alles in den Keller zum enteisen gestellt. Jetzt sieht der Boden aus, als wenn.... na ja, richtig, das mit dem flotten .... ich weiß nicht. Kannst du mal kurz zum Boden wischen vorbeikommen?

Bis denmnächst in diesem Wald.


----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2010)

heute irgendwer unterwegs ?


----------



## Alaskanier (28. November 2010)

ja ich aber bei uns in der Schlucht


----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2010)

alter track ? oder was meinste mit schlucht ?


----------



## Alaskanier (28. November 2010)

hat einer von euch einen grünen Race Face Atlas FR low rise Lenker übrich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (28. November 2010)

jup alter Trak


----------



## Alaskanier (28. November 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326310/cat/30


----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2010)

thx


----------



## Eyecatcher (28. November 2010)

Geile Tour wars, aber meine Füße sind leider unter 20°C runtergekühlt... Werde mir dann wohl nen paar Fiveten bei Chain bestellen (noch jemand was bestellen?)
PF war auch echt schön, würd da gerne nochmal hin wenns etwas trockener ist!!! Es ist spitze dass es jetzt so viele tolle Strecken im vorderen Odenwald gibt!!!
Nächestes WE Olympiator? Oder rund um den Brberg und Steinbruch? Da bin ich noch nicht gewesen...
War echt supertoll mit euch gestern!!!

eure schlammige Karamelle ;-)


----------



## anoli (28. November 2010)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nächestes WE Olympiator? Oder rund um den Brberg und Steinbruch? Da bin ich noch nicht gewesen...
> War echt supertoll mit euch gestern!!!
> ...


 
Sevus,
habs leider nicht geschafft.
Nächste Woche klappts auch höchstens Sonntag.
Olympia muss ich mir aug jeden Fall noch geben dieses Jahr!

Wird schon noch


----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2010)

Am Olympiapark war ich heute mit Tobi (Alaskanier) und Crew...(ist ja ihr Baby)
die neue Strecke ist im unteren Teil nicht fahrbar...dafür oben super...
Und die alte ROCKT TOTAL ! 
an der Stelle nochmal danke für den Service Tobsen ! 

nächstes We...zu allem bereit..obwohl man zumindest in Hainstadt mit fettem Schnee rechnen darf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (28. November 2010)

gut dann nächstes We (am besten Sonntag) Olympiapark und anschließend Sportheim essen gehen Chris


----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2010)

vorher alte Strecke bissi petzen ? Gern ! 
Sonntag passt !

Je nach dem es wollen ja evtl. noch ein paar andere zu euch...

Äußert euch mal, ob So. für euch OK wäre...

Ansonsten würden wir außerdem für Samstag einladen zu Burg/Hainstadt/+ 2-3 Secret Spots im Umfeld oder optional für euch als Heimfahrvariante dann B45-Hohl.
Können ja wieder früh starten...diesmal würden Sarah und ich uns direkt bei euch(Hering/Heubach/Frankfurter oder whatever) anschließen und mit rüber radeln Richtung Burg
...vll. schaffts das Eisenpferd ja auch ? 

@all: äußert euch hinsichtlich eurer Verfassung und der Lust entsprechend mal zum nächsten We... 

...immer schön auf Trab bleiben im Winter....

Greetz Eule


----------



## Alaskanier (28. November 2010)

gut

aber dann ein bischen früher


----------



## Alaskanier (28. November 2010)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...acing-Podium-Plattform-Pedal-2010::22690.html

wenn die nur nicht so teuer währen


----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2010)

sind mit knapp 360 g nicht leichter NC 17 Sudpin III-S-Pro und kosten die Hälfte...


----------



## Alaskanier (28. November 2010)

aber definitif flacher


----------



## anoli (28. November 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> gut dann nächstes We (am besten Sonntag) Olympiapark und anschließend Sportheim essen gehen Chris


 
das ist ein wort.
sonntag gehn wir rocken! ... und essen


----------



## Alaskanier (28. November 2010)

anoli: mein Bruder hat evtl. Interesse an deiner Gabelpumpe mit Adapter nimm sie mal mit bitte


----------



## anoli (29. November 2010)

@ Alaskanier

jup wird eingepackt!


----------



## richtig (29. November 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Sonntag passt !
> Je nach dem es wollen ja evtl. noch ein paar andere zu euch...
> Äußert euch mal, ob So. für euch OK wäre...
> 
> ...



Ich komme mit. Allerding nur an einem Tag. Vorzugsweise an dem, an dem die Hohl mit auf dem Programm steht  Also Samstag.

War am Samstag jemand an der Hüpfburg? Ich hab den Getränke Bus vom Menges gesehen.

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (29. November 2010)

Also am Samstag hat das Sportheim halt nicht offen und wenn du bei uns an beiden Strecken warst und mehrereAfahrten machst brauchst du normalerweise keine Hole mer


----------



## Vulgarius (30. November 2010)

sonntag wäre ich für ne runde olympia park mit von der partie!
und schreibt mal hier rein wenn mal wieder ne grössere bauaktion ist dass man sich mitbeteiligen kann


----------



## ironhorse74 (1. Dezember 2010)

... am we hat in bf der lift von 10-21h (incl. flutlicht) offen - da werd ich wohl boarden gehn ... 

zur zeit: 15-20cm neuschnee - tendenz steigend

cu


----------



## Sird77 (1. Dezember 2010)

hmmm...das klingt natürlich auch nett...
da müßt ich ja glatt mal mein Board fit machen...


----------



## ironhorse74 (2. Dezember 2010)

zur info:
http://www.skilift-beerfelden.de/

cu


----------



## Eyecatcher (2. Dezember 2010)

Also ich wäre gerne am WE dabei, allerdings hat der Moe keine Zeit. Wie kommt man denn am Besten auf den Olymp? (Von DA aus)
Ich werde dann aber auch in Skiklamotten mim Bike auftauchen, für heute Nacht haben sie -20C gemeldet^und ich hab letzten Sa schon ziemlich gefroren.
Wer fährt denn jetzt am Sa und So wo? Ich werde aus konditionellen Gründen wohl nur einen der beiden Tag schaffen.

So ich geh dann mal Pumpen, dann kann ich im Frühjahr wieder Jumpen


----------



## richtig (2. Dezember 2010)

also, ich bin gestern mal ne testtour gefahren. drei stunden gingen, nur meine zehen waren etwas kalt.

ich würde samstag 2-3 stunden um hb herum unterwegs sein. mindestens mein bruder kommt mit. einfach mal hoch, hüpfburg, hohl und fertig. auf dem schnee ists nicht so einfach, aber es geht.

ich behalte mir bei dem wetter aber eine kurzfristige absage vor, weil man ja nie weiß, was einem kurz vorher so alles einfriert.

grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (2. Dezember 2010)

... bei mir sieht es am we so aus:
sa - mit frau nach bf boarden, abends boarderparty
so - mittagstour zum olympiapark (bei dämmerungseinbruch heimreise)


----------



## Sird77 (3. Dezember 2010)

Also Kinder,
komme gerade vom Notdienst,
habe WE frei!

Würden am Samstag B45 Trail mit bl. Kreuz nach Hb fahren dann ein Runde Hohl und mal rüber Hüpfburg
kann sein das die Pfi-Jungs mitkommen, vll bekomme ich Arne überredet 

Verena und Andi wollten evtl auch mit. mal sehen wie deren Verfassung ist.
War heute 3 h fahren...touren und leichte Trails gehen  

Denke aber was Eisenbach angeht, das der neue Trail zu 90 % nicht vernünftig fahrbar ist ähnlich wie Nicklas...daher schwanke ich noch,lieber alte Strecke.

@Mario:

Mein Bindungen und meine Schuhe sind hin...bräuchte also wenn ich mal wieder Boarden will ein Leih-Board oder ein Neues...hast du da was in Petto oder ´ne Idee ?

@Eycatcher und Anhang:

Je nach dem wo ihr am Sa. einsteigen wolltet; entweder bei uns und dann wieder über Hetschbach Rondell hoch oder ihr fahrt gleich zum Sonnenhof oben am Rondell...es sei denn Meister-Rischdisch hat nene besseren Vorschlag.Bahnhof wäre dann Höchst oder Wiebelsbach-Heubach...wenn ihr aber bissi fahren wollt, würde ich Höchst empfehlen.
Für So würde ich defintiv Höchst/Odw empfehlen.

@Tobsen:
So. steht zum Essen gehen ...nur groß auf den neuen Trail mag ich net...wenn dann alte Strecke! 


Also abgesehen von Mario erwarte ich viele "Teilnehmer" 
Mario du bist entschuldigt  und ich komme sicher mal mit diesen Winter.

@Anoli/Ironhorse/Vulgarius: So treffen wo und wann ? Lasst uns zusammen fahren !

@Sasch: Zeit Sa ? 


Grüße an Alle 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (3. Dezember 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> @Sasch: Zeit Sa ?



Zeit Sa!
Kommt Ihr rüber? Hohl ist es wert und wenn wir dann schonmal unten sind, dann sollten wir auch an die Hüpfburg.

Ich fahr so um eins hier weg, dann über Umstadt (1330h) weiter hoch ans rh (1415h) von mir aus rondell (1445h) und dann b45 -> hohl -> hüpfburg.
wäre schön, wenn der ein oder andere zusteigen würde.

Grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (3. Dezember 2010)

ok...
müssen sich die andern mal dazu äußern...
denn mir persönlich wäre 13:30 am Rondell lieber...
gg. abend wird´s erfahrungsgemäß immer kälter 
daher lieber früher starten...
wenn nicht treffen wir uns entweder an der Hohl oder der Hüpfburg ;oder wie  Sascha ?
Wie gehabt :
noch kein Plan was die andern sagen...


----------



## Vulgarius (3. Dezember 2010)

ist jetzt am sonntag überhaupt wer in eisenbach im olymp ich werde wahrscheinlich mit meinem dad mal vorbei kommen bisschen fahren denke es sollte doch locker gehen auch bei dem wetter ist ja alles offen


----------



## Sird77 (3. Dezember 2010)

jop wir touren rüber...


----------



## Alaskanier (3. Dezember 2010)

ja fahren geht waren forhin an der alten ist ja nur Pulverschnee wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Sird77 (3. Dezember 2010)

öhm... 
Eisenbach Ortseingang rechts und dann verließen sie ihn auch schon wieder 
Würde glaub net mal mit dem Bike zu dir finden ohne Navi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (3. Dezember 2010)

ok dann treffen wir uns bei mir und du fährst mim Arne oder Mario

PS: mein Sunn Radical nimmt Formen an morgen gibts ein Bild und nächsten Fr. gehts zu Hibike Geld ausgeben


----------



## Sird77 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ok Sonntag steht soweit ja dann...
hoffe Mario morgen zu erreichen wegen gemeinsamer Hinfahrt mit Arne und Steffen.
Würde gg 2 oder was dort sein wollen wenn´s recht wäre?

Verena und Andi kommen am So autarg nach Ei.--Sa nix.
Pfi-Jungs komplettes We nix.

Sarah und ich kommen Sa nach Heubach/So Ei

@Eycatcher: wat is nu Schnecksche ? was geht ab ?
wann biste dabei lässt Sarah nett fragen ? 
Greetz Chris


----------



## Alaskanier (4. Dezember 2010)

hi also am Sonntag hatt das Sportheim ab 17:00 offen und es macht ihnen nichts aus wenn wir ein bischen Schnee mitbringen


----------



## Sird77 (4. Dezember 2010)

@RICHTIG:
sind ab 14.00-14-30 in Rondell-Nähe...
läßt du durchklingeln ? Sarahs handy...


----------



## richtig (4. Dezember 2010)

hm, bitte schick mir nochmal schnell eure nummern. nicht dass was schief geht.

grussascha


----------



## Nomis10 (4. Dezember 2010)

@Chris: vergess dein helm nicht am so


----------



## Alaskanier (4. Dezember 2010)

ja besseristdass


----------



## Sird77 (4. Dezember 2010)

der HAMMER von Mukke bis zu den Aufnahmen...ich find´s richtig geil ! 
Und schön lang !


----------



## anoli (5. Dezember 2010)

Servus,
ich komm heute auf 4 Rädern.
Ich hab richtig Halsschmerzen will aber mal wieder die Mannschaft sehn.
Ab wann seid ihr wo anzutreffen?

Soll ich einfach die Strecke hochaufen und warten bis mich jemand anfährt? 

@alaska
die pumpe hab ich dabei

@chris
wir müssen mal nummern tauschen


----------



## Sird77 (6. Dezember 2010)

@Richtig: Danke für die Bilder ...







@Eisenbacher: War ein geiler Tag...die alte Strecke rockt einfach total ! 
Cool das alle noch zum Pizza essen mitgegangen sind. Schade das keiner Bilder gemacht hat ! 
Aber Sebastians Freundin übernimmt das ja vll. nächstes We


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (6. Dezember 2010)

naja also anoli hat Bilder gemacht und ich hab auch 3 geschossen aber die sind nichts geworden da der erste abgebremst hat der zweite schon zu weit war und du sird noch viel zu weit hinten warst (zu langsam ) ihr wart einfach zu dicht hintereinander


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Dezember 2010)

hier mal ein Bild von dem "Kunstwerk" was gerade in meiner Garage auf seine Vollendung wartet


----------



## anoli (6. Dezember 2010)

Ei jetzt machste aber Einen,
so ein paar mehr oder weniger brauchbare Bilder gibts schon.


----------



## DarkSensation (7. Dezember 2010)

Alaska:
Fette kiste!

@ all

bin zzt leider etwas am radeln gehindert, da ich jeden tag ab 17 uhrmeinen einsatz zum erlangen der weltherrschaft beitrage...
deshalb jetzt meine frage... wer hätte mal vormittags lust ne runde die buckel im umkreis unsicher zu machen?
gerne auch mal frank. oder neunkirchner.

gruss


----------



## anoli (7. Dezember 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ...
> 
> bin zzt leider etwas am radeln gehindert, da ich jeden tag ab 17 uhrmeinen einsatz zum erlangen der weltherrschaft beitrage...
> deshalb jetzt meine frage... wer hätte mal vormittags lust ne runde die buckel im umkreis unsicher zu machen?
> ...


 
die Weltherrschaft?
Junge ich denk wir wollen das immer am 1. Mai in angriff nehmen?
Du bis mir ja ein ganz früher 

Also unter der Woche ist es schlecht, ich bin halt schon etwas früher dran die Obrigen reicher zu machen ...

Evtl am Wochenende wenn meine Mandeln wieder "normal" sind.
War ja in Eisenbach dabei, aber ohne Rad ist das nichtmal halb so gut wie mit.

@Alaska

falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, dein Reifen ist platt


----------



## innerloop (7. Dezember 2010)

@alaska: was issn das für eine kiste? steht ja nix drauf ausßer schwarzem eloxal...


----------



## richtig (7. Dezember 2010)

ein sunn radical


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Dezember 2010)

@richtig: richtig 

und der Reifen ist schon Prall wird aber beim Wechsel der Laufräder mitgewechselt


----------



## Vulgarius (7. Dezember 2010)

gebs zu du hast extra die luft raus fürs foto das der lenkwinkel krasser ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (8. Dezember 2010)

tja der Junge kennt mich 

hat der Beniamin dich schon gefragt ob du was von Hibike brauchst?


----------



## richtig (9. Dezember 2010)

haha, super:

http://www.initiative-gegen-windräder.de/index.html

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (9. Dezember 2010)

site down?


----------



## DarkSensation (9. Dezember 2010)

hi jungs!

Wie schaut es am wochenende aus?
wird entweder ein snow- oder muddride 
wäre für beides zu haben...

@ richtig
müssen uns evtl mal zusammen setzen...


----------



## richtig (9. Dezember 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> hi jungs!
> 
> Wie schaut es am wochenende aus?
> wird entweder ein snow- oder muddride
> ...



ich werde irgendwas machen, denke ich. allerdings eher sonntag. haltet mich mal auf dem laufenden wer wann wo... dann komm ich dazu oder schließ mich an.

@simmi: jederzeit. im übrigen schön von dir zu hören  ich dacht' schon "jetzt haben sie dich" 


> müssen uns evtl mal zusammen setzen...


ich sitz unten!!!

grussascha


----------



## DarkSensation (9. Dezember 2010)

...?
wer hat mich wo, wie erwischt?!?!?
bin doch immer brav 
ich bin nur ziemlich im stress durch die arbeit und schulung...
aber das wird sich nach ner kurzen eingewöhnung auch ändern^^

klar! 
aber nur wenns einen stellungswechsel gibt 

ne im ernst brauch deinen fachrat...

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich verkaufe eine Boxxer Worldcup 2008, weiß, extrem guter Zustand (wie alles von mir), bestens gepflegt. Falls jemand von Euch Interesse hat. Ich dachte an 450-550 EUR.

Grussascha


----------



## anoli (9. Dezember 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> haha, super:
> 
> http://www.initiative-gegen-windräder.de/index.html
> 
> grussascha


 
ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon dafür wenn ich hier jemandem auf den Schlips trete.

Aber was spricht gegen die Windräder? "Motorbrand in 300m Höhe" oh wie geil...

Wir haben kaum Möglichkeiten Wasserkraftanlagen zu bauen.
Solarstrom ist in unseren Breitengraden auch nicht sehr erträglich.

Atomstrom will von den Windkraftgegner ja auch keiner.


----------



## richtig (9. Dezember 2010)

anoli schrieb:


> ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon dafür wenn ich hier jemandem auf den Schlips trete.
> 
> Aber was spricht gegen die Windräder? "Motorbrand in 300m Höhe" oh wie geil...
> 
> ...



Seh ich genau so. Da kann man eh nix dran machen.
Aber lustig zu sehen, wie es gegen alles und jeden immer gleich eine Gegeninitiative gibt.

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (9. Dezember 2010)

Also wir wären wahrscheinlich mit den Bikes und den Schlitten in Pfi sein...
je nach Wetter und Traillage am Samstag.

Morgen wäre ich evtl. bei ner gepflegten kleinen Runde dabei...

So whatever...vll nochmal Eisenbach oder gar nix zur Abwechslung


----------



## Alaskanier (9. Dezember 2010)

morgen steht Hibike fest


----------



## Sird77 (9. Dezember 2010)

denk an die goggle scheiben plx...2x


----------



## Alaskanier (9. Dezember 2010)

ja


----------



## Sird77 (10. Dezember 2010)

Danke Dir mein Lieber ! 

@all:Wassup?


----------



## ironhorse74 (10. Dezember 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> @all:Wassup?


 
bin am we boarden ...


----------



## Alaskanier (11. Dezember 2010)

hey süßer, hab eure Gläser bekomme dann 15,80 von dir
jezt fehlt mir nurnoch der Schaltzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (11. Dezember 2010)

danke dir Tobi !

Wie sieht die alte Strecke aus weißt du das ?
War heute mit Sebastian in Pfi...war eine einzige Tau-Matsche-Schnee-Pampe aber hat irgendwie auch Spaß gemacht ! 

Kommen morgen so gg 11-12 zu euch... klingeln dann bei Dir...


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Dezember 2010)

<<< für atomkraft! 

da sich niemand wirklich meldet werde ich auch dieses we mal nichts machen.
einfach mal chillen und schlaf nachholen ist auch mal was feines. zumal es mit der sauna gepaart wird


----------



## freeolly (12. Dezember 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> <<< für atomkraft!
> 
> da sich niemand wirklich meldet werde ich auch dieses we mal nichts machen.
> einfach mal chillen und schlaf nachholen ist auch mal was feines. zumal es mit der sauna gepaart wird



Oh Mann! ... gepaart wird.... in der Sauna... viel Spaß beim Schwitzen!


----------



## Alaskanier (12. Dezember 2010)

@ Chris

haben den Jäger an der neuen nochmal getroffen, da war er dann voll OK und seine frau hat gemeint wir seien schon ein bisschen verückt


----------



## DarkSensation (13. Dezember 2010)

freeolly schrieb:


> Oh Mann! ... gepaart wird.... in der Sauna... viel Spaß beim Schwitzen!



...haha
du sack! 

jetzt hab ichs auch gemerkt...


----------



## richtig (13. Dezember 2010)

mr. sensation, wie erreiche ich dich, wenn ich die tage mal im schnee spielen will?

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (13. Dezember 2010)

oh jaa..Schneepaarung !
bin dabei !


----------



## ironhorse74 (14. Dezember 2010)

... bin am mi. evtl. auch mal wieder zwischen burg und hb unterwegs - vllt. sieht man sich ...


----------



## DarkSensation (14. Dezember 2010)

@richtig hab deine brieftaube fliegen sehn!
war aber leider auf der arbeit^^

ich habe immer morgens zeit.
ab 15 uhr fällt der hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (14. Dezember 2010)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ... bin am mi. evtl. auch mal wieder zwischen burg und hb unterwegs - vllt. sieht man sich ...



ok, komm mal vorbei in hb. da ist so ab 1500h was los.
simon auch dabei?
sonst noch wer?

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (15. Dezember 2010)

war geil heute mein lieber ! 
Hohl mit 50 Sachen bei dem Wetter find ich schon ne Nummer ! 

und Hüpfburg war super geil heute !

Danke an den Heinzelmann der sowohl Hohl als auch Hüpfburg sauber hält...


----------



## DarkSensation (16. Dezember 2010)

...mit hammer ist arbeitsbeginn gemeint, d.h. ich kann nur morgens!

bin zzt eh etwas lustlos da mir neue pläne in sachen arbeit und rahmen im kopf herumschwirren.
mal abwarten was sich nach bewerbung und probefahrt so tut


----------



## richtig (16. Dezember 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ...bewerbung und probefahrt...



Bewerbung *BEI* Probefahrt.... *DAS* wäre der richtige Job für mich.

Kommst Du am Sonntag nach HB? Soweit ich das überblicken kann treffen wir uns am Einsteig Hohl (da würdest Dus auch hoch schaffen, oder?) und wollen dann 1-2 Mal da runter und anschließend rüber.

Grussascha

PS: Bitte bitte weihe mich in Deine Pläne ein


----------



## Sird77 (16. Dezember 2010)

morgen mittag schneeride in pfi ! 
someone in ?


----------



## richtig (17. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand von den Hammerschmidt-Fahrern das "Rahmenprüftool" mitgeliefert bekommen, dass bei einer Aftermarket-Hammerschmidt normalerweise dabei ist?

Wenn ja, ich würde es mir gerne mal leihen, wenn möglich.

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (17. Dezember 2010)

*möööp*

Ich werde die Galaxis verlassen kleiner Padawan...
Mein hypergalaktischer Antrieb wird mich in das Hohl Universum katapultieren!

...werde kommen 

Plan B: HÄÄÄÄRB!
Mehr sach isch net!

Gruss

Ps.: wann trefft ihr euch?


----------



## richtig (17. Dezember 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Plan B: HÄÄÄÄRB!



... das letzte?


----------



## DarkSensation (17. Dezember 2010)

wenn dann neueste evo stufe!
alles andre verglüht beim eintritt in die atmosphäre!


----------



## Sird77 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hey Folks,
war heute ganz lustig im Schnee...
@falscher: Am So zu dir nach hb und morgen nach EI...so ist bisher der Plan 
würde dann in HB gerne 2x Shreddern, dann Ballerburg 
@ Sensationös: cool, dann sehen wir uns ja auch mal wieder und nicht vergessen : 21

@olly: lass dich mal wieder blicken...
@Eisenpferd: dito
@Anoli:dito

Andi und Verena kommen auch mit. Außerdem mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit Sebastian... der wird sich aber denk ich morgen nochmal melden...

@Tobsen:Vereinsheim am Sa offen?


----------



## Alaskanier (18. Dezember 2010)

juhu wollten heut ab 13°° bauen also gerne


----------



## Alaskanier (18. Dezember 2010)

und ja Vereinsheim hatt Sonntags normalerweise ummer ab 17°° offen


----------



## Alaskanier (18. Dezember 2010)

hab gerade gelesen dass du Samstag geschrieben hast am Sa. hat es leider zu ich hab heut aber eh Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## ironhorse74 (18. Dezember 2010)

@ richtig
"Rahmenprüftool" - leider nicht

@ all
bin von sa. bis mo. boarden ...


----------



## PFADFINDER (18. Dezember 2010)

Guden. Wann trefft ihr euch am Einstieg zur Hohl? Nachmittags wahrscheinlich. ich kann leider nur morgens. 

Grüße
Pfadfinder


----------



## Sird77 (18. Dezember 2010)

selbe Frage hätte ich auch gehabt Pfadfinder...daher

@richtig: wann ist angepeilter zeitpunkt? 
wir wären ansonsten frei schnauze mal gg 1300 da..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (18. Dezember 2010)

tja...
keine zeit, kein spass^^

ich war in darmstadt bei da capo und muss ehrlich zugeben das es echt cool war!


----------



## Sird77 (20. Dezember 2010)

war wohl nix am SO...
totales Schneechaos 

Würde gerne mein Yt verkaufen...hört euch doch mal bitte um ob wer Interesse daran hat...Pics in der Galerie...komplett Original bis auf die hochwertigere Kefü LG1. Gebrauchsspuren aber keine Dellen! Dämpfer und Gabel frisch gewartet!(2Monate)

Lg Chris


----------



## anoli (20. Dezember 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> ...
> nicht vergessen : 21
> 
> @olly: lass dich mal wieder blicken...
> ...


 
Hier Meister,
man weihe mich bitte ein was am 21. steigt.

Was gemeinsame Touren oder Flugphasen betrifft: im Moment bin ich Hardwaretechnisch lahmgelegt. Ich hab nen Kumpel der für uns Dämpferbuchsen machen könnte. Daher ist mein Dämpfer + Buchen gerade bei ihm, damit er klären kann was der Spaß dann kosten soll.

Ohne Dämpfer fährt es sich schlecht  
(dachte mir ich mach das mal bei diesem Wetter, meinen Gabeldefekt hatte ich ja bei 1a Wetter  wenns staubt muss ich fahren!)


----------



## anoli (20. Dezember 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> war wohl nix am SO...
> totales Schneechaos
> 
> Würde gerne mein Yt verkaufen...hört euch doch mal bitte um ob wer Interesse daran hat...Pics in der Galerie...komplett Original bis auf die hochwertigere Kefü LG1. Gebrauchsspuren aber keine Dellen! Dämpfer und Gabel frisch gewartet!(2Monate)
> ...


 
Na was steht in der Planung?


In Beerfelden ist doch oft die Rothaarige aus Mannheim(?).
Die will sich was gescheites kaufen, im Moment fährt sie ein Hardtail.

Mario kennt sich mit dem Namen aus, evtl. hat er auch weitere Kontaktdaten.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Dezember 2010)

Uiii......´ne Rothaarige ...Wo ?.....


----------



## Alaskanier (20. Dezember 2010)

ach Gerdchen... egal wie alt, sie ist warscheinlich zu jung


----------



## DarkSensation (21. Dezember 2010)

Hahaha beim Gerdchen gibts kein zu Jung! 
...nur zu unerfahren! 

21 ! ! !
ooooohja...
welch ein anblick...

hey jung was ist denn los?!?!
ich warte auf genaue daten.
will nicht alleine im wald stehen...

gruss simon


----------



## ironhorse74 (21. Dezember 2010)

@ simon
21. ?

@ sird
wie ist der preis - vllt. hab ich einen käufer ...

@ all
falls wir uns diese woche nicht mehr sehen ! - wünsche euch ein
gesegnetes weihnachtsfest ...


----------



## Sird77 (21. Dezember 2010)

@ Mario:
würde aufgrund der neuen Lager und der frisch gewarteten Dämpfer sowie dem neuen Satz High-Roller DH das Rad bei 1500.- ansetzen wollen. VHB!
Probefahrt möglich.


@all: Irgendwer am Heiligabend mittags unterwegs zur Weihnachtstour? 
Hatten wir vor 2 Jahren auch schon mal !
also gogo
ansonsten:
Wünschen Sarah und ich euch allen ein schönes Fest und ein paar ruhige Tage.
In der Hoffnung sich vor dem Rutsch nach 2011 noch mal zu sehen...

Grüße Chris + Sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vulgarius (22. Dezember 2010)

hi leute
mein vater war gestern beim klotz in eisenbach und hat auch mal bisschen mit dem geschwätzt.
von daher will ich hier mich nochmal für einsetzen dass in eisenbach nichtmehr an den alten strecken gefahren wird!!! der olympiapark ist wirklich ein wunder das man sowas bekommt das glück haben kaum leute in deutschland.
und von daher wäre ich dafür nichtmerh auf den alten zu fahren da da im dickicht das wild steht und aufgeschreckt wird!!!
und wetter ist auch kein ausrede das ist wirklich erhaltenswert das wir im olympiapark so hammer möglichkeiten haben!!
also an alle nicht mehr die alten strecken fahren wofür ist der olympiapark gebaut der jagdpächter würde sich sehr drüber freuen!


----------



## jeses (22. Dezember 2010)

da muss ich dir recht geben
der Olympia park wurde mit der Aufgabe der beiden alten Strecken begründet, also wäre es wirklich für alle besser wenn die Nutzung der alten strecken ausgesetzt wird.

lg Jonas


----------



## Sird77 (22. Dezember 2010)

jo schade...
Verständnis und Einsicht vorhanden!

Allerdings wird nichts, was am neuen Park entsteht, diesen Flair und Charakter haben, denn die Strecke ist ein echt richtig geiler DH-Track in super Ambiente dort in der Schlucht; das stell ich mal so in den Raum.

Und ja: Man sollte das keinesfalls ausreizen! Wenn man schon so einmalige Möglichkeiten bekommt, einen "Park" zu bauen, dann sollte man sie nicht verprellen indem man an anderen Orten unmut schafft!
Absolut eurer Meinung.

Auch wenn mir und ein paar anderen die neue eben nicht so sympathisch ist wie die alte; ist völlig OK! 
Ganz ehrlich, dem neuen Ding kann ich so gut wie nichts abgewinnen, für mich macht einfach keine der neuen Strecken richtig Flow; tut mir ja leid,aberdas ist meine persönliche bescheidene Meinung. Liegt ja auch immer am Fahrstil und an den Vorlieben.
Es ist halt immer schade wenn sich die Schwierigkeit und der Anspruch einer Strecke über die Weite und Größe der Sprünge und Obsacles definiert...
Aber hey, mir ist schon klar das es auch für die "jüngere" Generation immer höher und weiter sein muss --- so richtig technisch oder DH fahren die Meisten dann doch net so gerne wie Sprungbatterien, Doubles,Drops,Kicker o.ä. mit viel Airtime.
Aber je höher der Fall desto Bumms... da kommt ihr auch noch drauf 

Wäre echt schade ums Areal im Park. Mit den derzeitigen Strecken hat der Olympiapark zumindest für mich und 1-2 andere so ein wenig seinen Reiz verloren.

Hoffe es entsteht ein ähnlicher Track wie der Alte am neuen Spot ! Schaufel auch gerne mit ! 

Greetz


@ all : X-MAS RIDE ???


----------



## richtig (22. Dezember 2010)

hallo zusammen, ich sag mal was zum "xmas-ride":
ich bin wohl freitag noch nicht wieder fit, krank geschrieben diese woche.
samstag würde mir zeitlich passen, muss halt sehen wies mir da geht. interesse ist aber da!

grussascha


----------



## herr.gigs (23. Dezember 2010)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> beim klotz in eisenbach



Waffen Klotz? Jäger... es gibt solche und solche, wie bei den Bikern. Aber dass das Wild seine Ruhe wg. den Bikern nicht bekommen würde, sei mal dahin gestellt. Was ist denn das Ziel der Jägerei, max. Wildfleischertrag oder z.B. den Baumverbiss eindämmen? Egal...

Ich als "CC-Lycra Schlampe" bin auch lieber die Schlucht als im Park gefahren. Ich hoff mal, dass ihr bis nä. Jahr noch ein bischen mehr Flow rein bekommt und nicht so viele Höhenmeter-Vernichter 

Viel Spaß weiterhin, schöne Weihnachten und bis demnächst!


----------



## Vulgarius (23. Dezember 2010)

also jetzt muss ich mal loswerden das der park so wie er gebaut ist doch wohl keine riesen sprünge hat der ist ja wohl mit singeltrail und der gleichen mindestens eben so flowig!
der park ist ja auch noch lange nicht fertig von daher finde ich es nicht gut diesen als unflowig zu bezeichnen, da man nochnichtmal den kompletten berg mit seinem potenzial ausschöpft!
und die alte strecke sowas kann ja wohl jeder selbst im wald finden als cc fahrer ist verständlich das die neuen strecken nicht so ansprechend sind wobei der singletrail auch locker mitm starrrad geht! 
und so kommentare wie bei der jagd geht es nur um wirtschaftliche faktoren sind auch ein wenig sehr urteilend über jägern und jagdpächtern! denen geht es bei der jagd sicherlich nicht um maximale ausbeute und wirtschaftlichen vorteil!
und wenn ihr euch beschwert der neue park sei nicht so gut wie wärs der singletrail ist noch nichtmal halb fertig wie wärs einfach mal mit dem tobi oder jemanden localem absprechen und mithelfen beim bauen! und nein das war keine aufforderung schon vorhandene dinge seinem fahrstill anzupassen! ich würde auch nicht alles gleich bauen wie es momentan da aussieht jedoch würde ich nie was einfach ändern!
aja machts gut man sieht sich auf dem trail bstmt mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (23. Dezember 2010)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> der singletrail auch locker mitm starrrad



geht schon, habe da aber auch schon Freerider verzweifeln gesehen (im oberen Teil)
hab ich unflowig geschrieben? fühlst du dich als Jäger vll. angegriffen?

Sorry das ich was geschrieben habe. Man kanns auch als Lob, positive Kritik usw. auffassen. Wir bauen übrigens auch, aber kleiner und CC-lastig.

un tschüss


----------



## Vulgarius (23. Dezember 2010)

hab ich hallos oder was geht hier wo ist mein beitrag hin und wieso steht in deinem jetzt was anderes? 
also wie gesagt bringt deine kritik reichlich wenig !
und ich habe ja gesagt für so leute wie dich ist es möglich sich da einzubringen im olympiapark man muss nur mal nett fragen!
und auch der obere teil ist nicht schwer zu fahren und wir wollen doch alle auch gewisse herausforderung haben die es zu knacken gibt oder willst du dich langweilen beim rad fahren?


----------



## Sird77 (23. Dezember 2010)

Also da sich keiner bezüglich x-mas ride gemeldet hat ausser Sascha...werden wir morgen eine zweisame runde nach Hb machen...

Frohe Weihnachten an alle !


----------



## DarkSensation (24. Dezember 2010)

hi chris,
da ich im moment von der arbeit komme fällt es für mich ins wasser...

morgen würde ich mich anschliessen!
bitte um eine kurze sms antwort mit uhrzeit und treffpunkt^^

@all
Frohe weihnachten und schöne festtage!

...Olympiapark???
fin wiebelsbach komm ich mir immer so abgeschottet vor =)


----------



## Alaskanier (24. Dezember 2010)

hi @ alle und eine wunderschöne Weihnachtszeit... last eich schön beschenken 

gebe Vulgarius da vollkommen recht. auch wenn es bei den Jägern solche und solche giebt. Mit dem Herrn Klotz kann man definitiv reden, dennn ohne Ihn würden wir heute sicher nicht da Stehen wo wir heute sind und deshalb finde ich es nur Fair Ihm gegenüber wenn wir unser Versprechen die alten Strecken abzubauen und nichtmehr zu benutzen auch einhalten da ja auch nichts dagegen spricht, Shore- Elemente der alten Grabenstrecke im nächsten Frühling in den ST einzubauen. Und, wer wer lust hat mal beim bauen zu helfen dem sag ich gerne bescheid denn je meher beim Bau helfen desto schneller sind wir fertig

Ich werde am Montag wahrscheinlich bauen. wenn es nicht gerade Regnet.

@Simon, was wilst du uns damit sagen... verstehe zwar die Worte aber den Sinn nicht


----------



## richtig (24. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch ein paar schöne Tage an Euch alle. Und auch für den Jahreswechsel alles Gute.

Ich bin immer noch krank  mal seh'n, ob's bis morgen erträglicher wird.

Grussascha


----------



## trialero (24. Dezember 2010)

kann man sich bei euch noch mit einklinken

bin auch aus dem raum obb neueinsteiger aber schon 45

und ich würde mich freuen mit gleichgesinnten mal son paar singeltrials und kleine downhills zu fahren

über pn s würde ich mich freuen

helfe natürlich auch beim bauen

geselligkeit und spass stehen bei mir im vordergrund  will keine lorbeeren mehr in irgend nem sport ernten


----------



## richtig (24. Dezember 2010)

trialero schrieb:


> kann man sich bei euch noch mit einklinken
> 
> bin auch aus dem raum obb neueinsteiger aber schon 45
> 
> ...



herzlich willkommen, trialero 
immer rein in die gute stube.

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (24. Dezember 2010)

Klar Trialero ! 
Morgen ne kleine Runde gefällig...s.u. und pn?

@Sensationös und Falsch und SardienenOlly : würd´ morgen 13 Uhr oben Hohl anpeilen...hoffe ihr seid wieder fit?!

@all bitte keine Diskussion bezüglich der Strecke anfangen; ich habe meine Meinung geäußert was ja auch in Ordnung ist und das darf jeder.

ABER, ich unterstütze Tobi da mit allen Mitteln und auch Arne; so ein Park ist ein Geschenk das man nicht leichtfertig vertun sollte indem man EINE Strecke fährt! Sowas geht schnell das wisst ihr! ALSO, auch wenn mir dabei erst mal auch das Herz blutet: LAßT ES HALT EINFACH; dort zu fahren und das Thema als solches zu verreißen! Eure Meinung kund tun, wie ich es getan habe ist ein anderer Schuh...
und wie gesagt...werde nächstes Jahr bissi zu tun haben in BF und Pfi aber wenn Zeit bleibt werde ich auch in Ei die Schippe in die Hand nehmen und mit Hilfe von allen vll. was neues/erweitertes zu zimmern.

Net jammern, besser machen gelle?!

in diesem Sinne

allen ein FROHES FEST !  

und nu habt euch wieder lieb ihr Vögel !


----------



## DarkSensation (24. Dezember 2010)

@alaska
war noch nie dort^^
komm zzt nicht mehr aus dem kaff raus.

hey kennt sich jemand mit mac mini aus???
mir ist grade das teil ausgegangen und macht keinen ton mehr =(
was nun?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (24. Dezember 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> LAßT ES HALT EINFACH; dort zu fahren und das Thema als solches zu verreißen!



NAbend, 
nur zur Klarstellung: Auch wenns schön war, die letzten Male sind wir dort im Sommer (wenn man das dieses Jahr so bezeichnen kann) Juni, Juli durchgefahern.

Wenn ich unterstützen kann, mach ich das natürl. auch. Finde die Sache in Eisenbach ja gut! Aber wie gesagt, wir haben auch einen nicht-offiziellen CC-Rundkurs (3km 150Hm) mit vielen leichten Hindernissen, der im Frühjahr wieder fahrbar und erschwert werden soll.

Viel Spaß im Schnee!


----------



## Sird77 (25. Dezember 2010)

alle klar dann passts ja..also kein böses blut mehr hier plx...

wir trauern der alten nach..und bauen einfach an der neuen kräftig weiter...Tobi hat da sicher schon Ideen

PS.Hab mich morgen für 13.00 mit unserem neuen Mitglied in Hb- Hohl unten verabredet


----------



## DarkSensation (25. Dezember 2010)

vergiss es!
guck mal aus dem fenster...


----------



## Sird77 (25. Dezember 2010)

jo---ham gerade telefoniert...das wird wohl eher nix mit biken heute....


----------



## Sird77 (27. Dezember 2010)

na...alle weihnachten gut überstanden ?

nächster Anlauf: Silvester/NewYears Ride ? 

pfunde wieder runter schrauben


----------



## DarkSensation (27. Dezember 2010)

bin krank...
aber richtig!

schauen wir mal... bei dem schnee verdirbt es mir die laune^^


----------



## Alaskanier (27. Dezember 2010)

mir auch will meine Sunnhilde ausprobieren


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. Dezember 2010)

hi jungs, euer hoffen ist leider vergebens ... 
es gibt wieder neuschnee !
somit bin ich weiterhin auf dem board unterwegs ...


----------



## Alaskanier (28. Dezember 2010)

so meine Sunhilde ist fertig 





jezt muss es nurnoch schmelzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anoli (28. Dezember 2010)

oh kuck an, der hinterreifen ist aufgepumpt 

schick!
die grünen parts machen nen schicken akzent


----------



## richtig (29. Dezember 2010)

glückwunsch dem stolzen vater zur geburt der kleinen sunhilde.
wie schwer ist sie?


----------



## Alaskanier (29. Dezember 2010)

danke 

hab keine Ahnung wie schwer aber wenn du ne gute Wage hast kannste mal zum Wiegen vorbeikommen


----------



## richtig (29. Dezember 2010)

nimm doch muttis personenwaage.


----------



## Alaskanier (29. Dezember 2010)

die geht höchstens auf`s halbe kg genau und ist total ungenau und schlecht abzulesen  scheis analog teil


----------



## Sird77 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hey, Sexy Hexy ! 
Gratz zur neuen Errungenschaft, Tobi !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (30. Dezember 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> nimm doch muttis personenwaage.



nope in zentner wiegt es sich zu ungenau 
(scherz)


ich lieg immer noch flach...
wird wohl dieses jahr nix mehr 

Allen einen guten rutsch!
Treibt es nicht zu dolle...

adios...


----------



## Hastad (30. Dezember 2010)

Guden!

Bin wie scheinbar alle hier ausm Odenwald und wollte euch einfach mal fragen wo man hier um Höchst rum gut biken kann... Tipps am Start? Bzw. wird hier regelmässig gefahren?

Grüße


----------



## DarkSensation (30. Dezember 2010)

Hastad schrieb:


> Guden!
> 
> ...wird hier regelmässig gefahren?
> 
> Grüße





Nein wir wandern gerne, besuchen oft Museen und treffen uns zum Stricken 

Einfach mal den Richtig anschreiben... (Ist hier der Teekränzchen-President)

Gruss


----------



## richtig (30. Dezember 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> nope in zentner wiegt es sich zu ungenau
> (scherz)



boah, der war fies 

was'n los bei dir simon? so krass erwischt? naja, du hast dir fürs krank sein ne gute zeit ausgesucht. heute mit jan und olly lief nicht viel. der schnee ist so krass, dass du teilweise nicht fahren kannst.

ich wünsch euch allen einen guten rutsch  feiert schön

lg
sascha


----------



## Hastad (30. Dezember 2010)

Und wer ist dieser Tee Präsident? :-D
Wäre vllt. mal interessiert... 

Grüße


----------



## Sird77 (31. Dezember 2010)

werden heute mal ne runde nach pfi fahren...hatten ja geräumt... 


euch allen guten aber nicht allzu langen rutsch


----------



## DarkSensation (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja mich hats an den eiern...
von vereiterten mandeln über ne mittelohrentzündung bis hin zum schüttelfrost war diese woche alles dabei!

...ja  der war fies aber nicht ernst gemeint ! ! !

euch auch nen guten rutsch!
ich werds wohl ruhig angehn... LEIDER!

wir sehn uns denk ich nächstes we mal.


----------



## ironhorse74 (31. Dezember 2010)

@ simon
gute besserung ...

@ all
wünsche ebenfalls nen guten rutsch!

... wenn ich wieder mutterboden unter meinen muddys spüre bin ich wieder am start - bin bei dieser weißen pracht lieber mit dem board unterwegs ...

cu next year


----------



## Sird77 (1. Januar 2011)

@ Simon: Geht mir immo ähnlich...

@Mario: Hoffe nächstes Jahr mit am Start zu sein, werde mich erst mal wieder nach meinem alten Burton Rail umschauen...mit den Nomax Bindung von Alpine...mal sehen ob ich noch was vergleichbares finde...

@all Wie schauts in naher Zukunft aus...Richtung nächstes WE peil ?

@Tobi: Bist dein Baby nun schon ausgeritten ? wenn nicht lass doch vll. nächste Woche mal rocken...

UPDATE:Sarah+me sind morgen tourig zur Hohl unterwegs dann mal Hüpfburg gucken...

FROHES NEUES ! Schrauben fest und immer ´ne Handbreit LUFT auf´m Reifen!
Möge der Flow mit euch sein


----------



## trialero (1. Januar 2011)

wochenende wär ich dabei

bin gerade heute ne kleine runde gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (1. Januar 2011)

trialero +hastad...
PN

@OLLY: Hast du die Mail mit dem Link bekommen ? Unser Tommy!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_z6o3RiMt4"]YouTube        - Freeride Lago Maggiore by biketours-oberstdorf.de[/nomedia]


----------



## freeolly (1. Januar 2011)

Yo Chris, Tommy ist schon echt gut....
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es dieses Jahr mal wieder mit ihm zu fahren.

Bis bald!
Olly


----------



## Sird77 (2. Januar 2011)

Der Weg zur Hohl war eklig heute !!!
Aber es waren wieder Wichtel an der Hohl am Werk ! 
Trail selbst ist absolut fahrbar ! War sehr funny..wenn auch zum Nightride verwandelt...   

Aber verdammt noch eins ! Warum lasst ihr mich sowas mit meiner Frau allein fahren  *duck und weg, weil ins Genick bekomm´*

Freu mich auf´s abtauen...

@Olly: Spiele mit Lago Maggiore für´n Sommer --der Preis ist heiß ?!


----------



## Alaskanier (2. Januar 2011)

mir is langweilig  blöde erkältung will raus mich einsauen dreckigmachen aber nich in der Wohnung sitzen


----------



## Sird77 (2. Januar 2011)

lass hören wenn du wieder fit bist digger !
hab noch bis 10ten frei ...


----------



## ac3r (2. Januar 2011)

Das mit der Langeweile kenne ich zugut ...  aber guten rutsch euch allen nachträglich


----------



## Sird77 (2. Januar 2011)

wenn euch allen so langweilig ist, dann müsst ihr mehr fahren


----------



## Hastad (3. Januar 2011)

Es will wahrscheinlich jeder  Habe eben seit Wochen das erste mal wieder Gras gesehen und mir ging das Herz auf


----------



## Alaskanier (3. Januar 2011)

werde morgen in den Olymp aufsteigen, so gegen 14°° wer lust hat soll mich anrufen oder einfach vorbeikommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vulgarius (3. Januar 2011)

also bei dem wetter gehts eigentlich super so lernt man nochwas wenns schön rutscht wobei das hochkommen manchmal echt ******** geht 
mich hats heute 2 mal hingelegt aber beides beim hochschieben 
also wer bok hat einfach hainstadt steinbruch strecke geht gut!


----------



## Alaskanier (3. Januar 2011)

so also morgen mit benni und felix cc tour also erst am mi Olymp krakseln


----------



## _fäb_ (3. Januar 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> danke
> 
> hab keine Ahnung wie schwer aber wenn du ne gute Wage hast kannste mal zum Wiegen vorbeikommen



wir hams schon gewogen es wiegt ca. 18 kg, er wills bloßnich wahr ham


----------



## Alaskanier (4. Januar 2011)

ich will es genau wissen und nicht 18 +-1kg desshalb


----------



## Sird77 (4. Januar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbJLZxXErM0"]YouTube        - Life Cycles -  2010 - Mountain Bike Movie[/nomedia]

LIFE CYCLES


----------



## Alaskanier (4. Januar 2011)

hat mein Bruder von mir zu Weihnachten bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (4. Januar 2011)

wieso ist der denn auf youtube???
hab ihn auf dvdäh...

öööhm wer hat am mittwoch gegen 9 uhr lust ?


----------



## Alaskanier (4. Januar 2011)

so früh lieg ich noch im Bett


----------



## richtig (4. Januar 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> so früh lieg ich noch im Bett



simon bestimmt auch 


> Heute, 04:09


----------



## Alaskanier (4. Januar 2011)

^^^ hab ich garnicht gesehen


----------



## Alaskanier (4. Januar 2011)

muss jezt Saubsaugen sonst darf ich nicht radfahren  so dreckig is es doch garnich


----------



## richtig (4. Januar 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> ^^^ hab ich garnicht gesehen






























*+*



Alaskanier schrieb:


> muss jezt Saubsaugen sonst darf ich nicht radfahren  so dreckig is es doch garnich



*=*



Alaskanier schrieb:


> ^^^ hab ich garnicht gesehen. muss jezt Saubsaugen sonst darf ich nicht radfahren  so dreckig is es doch garnich



und jetzt sag bitte nicht


Alaskanier schrieb:


> ^^^ hab ich garnicht gesehen




grussascha


----------



## Alaskanier (4. Januar 2011)

Wo is denn der Botton den find ich einfach nicht 

ich benutz das halt hin und wieder wie ein Chat sry.


----------



## richtig (4. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja net schlimm. Hier gibt's noch mehr Hattrick-Spezialisten im Thread 
Der größte Spezi ist leider nicht mehr unter uns. Zeitweise hagelte es da im Minutentakt neue Beiträge... 

Hab ich gerade (wieder)gefunden - unbedingt ansehen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube        - Downhill 90 er Jahre[/nomedia]


Grussascha


----------



## Hastad (4. Januar 2011)

Damals konnte man sein "Downhill-Bike" wenigstens noch richtig ins Gebüsch schmeißen wenn man sich hingelegt hat 

Guden


----------



## richtig (4. Januar 2011)

... und die Klamotten... wow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (4. Januar 2011)

solang es nur 3 in folge  

aber es sind auf die dauer schon einige Mails die man bekommt und alle löschen muss


----------



## freeolly (4. Januar 2011)

Hey Sascha,
der Film ist immer wieder klasse! Kenn ihn auch schon, aber das waren noch echte Kerle...
Helden in Strumpfhosen, einfach geil!
cheers
Olly


----------



## MrDoodie (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal wissen was der Singletrail vom Olympiapark so zu bieten hat und wie ich von dieser Infotafel dort hinkomme. Will da mal hin wenns Wetter besser wird


----------



## richtig (5. Januar 2011)

MrDoodie schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen was der Singletrail vom Olympiapark so zu bieten hat...



Vor allen Dingen viele Möglichkeiten sich nützlich zu machen 

Ich bin dann mal weg im Schnee. Ich hoffe Ihr habt ein schönes Bike-Wochenende. Es soll ja warm werden... also schneefrei nehme ich an.

Bis dann
Grussascha


----------



## anoli (5. Januar 2011)

Servus Leute und ein frohes Neues!

Also ich bin ja mal gespannt wann es warm wird, es ist Mittwoch Mittag und immer noch scheiß kalt.
Könnte sein dass ich Hochwasserspezialdienst hab wenn der Schnee getaut ist, naja schaun wir mal.

Evtl. sieht man sich am WE.




MrDoodie schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte mal wissen was der Singletrail vom Olympiapark so zu bieten hat und wie ich von dieser Infotafel dort hinkomme. Will da mal hin wenns Wetter besser wird


 
@ MrDoodie

warte bis der Schnee weg ist und folge den Spuren.
Wenn die Jungs ein paar Tage durch den Wald geballert sind, kann man den/die Trails nicht übersehen. Vorallem weil sie an der Infotafel enden.


----------



## Nomis10 (5. Januar 2011)

@MrDoodie: meld dich einfach mal bei mir dann kann ich dir die trails zeigen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. Januar 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade (wieder)gefunden - unbedingt ansehen:
> YouTube        - Downhill 90 er Jahre
> 
> 
> Grussascha



da war man noch der hingucker mit ner federgabel im gestell!!!



FROHES NEUES IHR LIEBEN!!!!!!

bin auch wieder am start.............


----------



## Sird77 (5. Januar 2011)

Wacht ihr nun alle wieder aus der Winterpause auf,
ihr Schönwetter-Krieger !? 
War bisher bis auf EIN  einziges We jedes We irgendwo shredden oder touren 
 Wenn´s abtaut werden wir wohl erst mal wieder Trail-Pflege betreiben müssen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. Januar 2011)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Wacht ihr nun alle wieder aus der Winterpause auf,
> ihr Schönwetter-Krieger !?
> War bisher bis auf EIN  einziges We jedes We irgendwo shredden oder touren
> Wenn´s abtaut werden wir wohl erst mal wieder Trail-Pflege betreiben müssen




du bist ja auch ein tier!

jo winterpause muss sein. einfach mal weg vom biken dann hat man viel mehr vorfreude drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (5. Januar 2011)

Jungs ich suche nen VR mit 20mm steckachse und 6loch disc aufnahme..jemand noch was günstiges rumliegen ?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. Januar 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Jungs ich suche nen VR mit 20mm steckachse und 6loch disc aufnahme..jemand noch was günstiges rumliegen ?



solls was bestimmtes sein???ich bin morgen beim kumpel im laden, da guck ich mal was der noch rumliegen hat.

kanns gebraucht sein??


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Januar 2011)

kann gebraucht sein. wenns geht nicht die schwerste dh felge eher richtig 321 mavic oder so  
soll für janina sein, deswegen nicht sooo schwer


----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. Januar 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> kann gebraucht sein. wenns geht nicht die schwerste dh felge eher richtig 321 mavic oder so
> soll für janina sein, deswegen nicht sooo schwer



jo ich schau mal nach!
hat sie endlich ein neues bike??


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Januar 2011)

quasi schon 
fehlt noch bissle was dazu ..


----------



## Alaskanier (5. Januar 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen viele Möglichkeiten sich nützlich zu machen
> 
> Ich bin dann mal weg im Schnee. Ich hoffe Ihr habt ein schönes Bike-Wochenende. Es soll ja warm werden... also schneefrei nehme ich an.
> 
> ...



ja die giebt es bei langeweile einfach reinschreiben und ihr seid immer wilkommen Schaufeln sind genug vorhanden 

ich hofffe das beste und denke nicht an das schlimmste Neuschnee




anoli schrieb:


> Servus Leute und ein frohes Neues!
> 
> Also ich bin ja mal gespannt wann es warm wird, es ist Mittwoch Mittag und immer noch scheiß kalt.
> Könnte sein dass ich Hochwasserspezialdienst hab wenn der Schnee getaut ist, naja schaun wir mal.
> ...



naja die gehen schon noch ein Stückchen weiter nur der ST noch nicht (helfende Hände) und die Spuren sind selbst bei 20cm Schne zu sehen  aber fahern geht nicht wirklich bei dem angtauten zeug

hab keine Laufräder übrig die passen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. Januar 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> quasi schon
> fehlt noch bissle was dazu ..




na dann erzähl mal


----------



## Alaskanier (5. Januar 2011)

hab da noch ein Vorbau rumfliegen  und nen haufen anderen Kram den ich nichmer brauche


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Januar 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Jungs ich suche nen VR mit 20mm steckachse und 6loch disc aufnahme..jemand noch was günstiges rumliegen ?



Ich schau morgen mal...
Ich denke JA!

@ Richtig
Ich leg dir was bei mir auf die Fensterbank...
Bin leider auf der arbeit ab 15 uhr. 
Einfach links neben der Haustür gucken...
Wirst dich freuen! 

@ all
Wann riden???
Wo riden???
...bin geil! 

Gruss an alle!


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Januar 2011)

was machst du so spät nachts???


----------



## Dr.Workshop (6. Januar 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> quasi schon
> fehlt noch bissle was dazu ..




du sven, also an laufrädern hat er einzeln nix. nur komplette laufradsätze. die werden auch das budget sprengen denke ich da die sehr teuer sind.


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Januar 2011)

@ Alaska...
Meinen Feierabend feiern^^
Ich habe grade Spätschicht und komm erst gegen 230 uhr nach hause.

Luafrad komplett nur mit Nem 8ter^^
Ich habe aber 2 nagel neue Felgen hier liegen...
Wer sie haben will kann sie sich holen!
Sind eingepackt und von (ööööhm ich glaube) SPANK auf jeden fall schwarz, neu, mit nippeln und aus der aktuellen baureihe

Gruss


----------



## Sird77 (6. Januar 2011)

Es taut !!!
Jipieyeahhh! 

GOGOGADGET mehr Regen ; GOGOGADGET warm bleiben ; GOGOGADGET abtrocknen


----------



## MrDoodie (6. Januar 2011)

Nomis10 schrieb:


> @MrDoodie: meld dich einfach mal bei mir dann kann ich dir die trails zeigen



gerne


----------



## Alaskanier (6. Januar 2011)

ich hab bald eine Spank Stiffy in weiß mit ner kleinen Delle in weis wer will sie haben???? ach ja Nippel hab ich bei bedarf auch noch welche

@Doodie: bei mir kannst du dich auch melden binn etwas öffter online


----------



## Sird77 (7. Januar 2011)

Frau ist an weißem LRS interessiert...Frage ist passt er und ist er leichter als ihrer...
Weeeest du Daten des LRS Tobsen ? 

Werde morgen mal ne Runde fahren wenn´s net´ regnet in Strömen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (7. Januar 2011)

wat wilst du von mir wissen???


----------



## Dr.Workshop (7. Januar 2011)

hi ihr wilden!

wenn jemand interesse hat, ich bin umgestiegen auf sram und hab jetzt zwei schaltwerke mit kurzem kÃ¤fig Ã¼ber.
mein genutztes XT und ein fast neues LX ebenfalls kurz.

XT 20â¬ ohne versand.

LX 25â¬ ohne Versand.

Bilder gibts in meinen Anzeigen.


So dann hoff ich mal das ich bis MÃ¤rz meine Alubox flott krieg 
gruÃ, dennis


----------



## freeolly (7. Januar 2011)

watch that!

http://www.ego-kits.com/


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Januar 2011)

gehört verboten sowas wern nich hochkommt soll auch nich runterfahren....

meine Meinung


----------



## freeolly (7. Januar 2011)

FÃ¼r 2000 â¬ wird sich das sowieso kaum jemand antun.
Trotzdem 70 Sachen in der Ebene sind schon lustig....


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Januar 2011)

habs mir garnicht ganz durchgelesen  braucht aber wirklich kein mensch ich nehme an man muss trozdem noch Treten? wenn ja ist und bleibt die Geo unbrauchbar zum hochfahren


----------



## Sird77 (7. Januar 2011)

@olly:
Hui sogar YT erprobt ! 
Macht richtig was her das Ding...wird wohl für uns alte Männer bald die Zukunft sein Olly 
Aber echt mal net schlecht; Gesamtgewicht hält sich in Grenzen und Mounting würde auch passen. 
Wie er Uphill schrubbt ist schon beeindruckend ! 
Nur Kosten hab ich auf der ganzen Site keine gefunden...
UND NEIN DAS DING HAT 3 MODI...1. Pedelac 2. Motor pur 3. Beine pur 
es geht ja auch nur darum das wir faulen Hunde nicht mehr jeden Trail ertreten müssen wenn man in den Bergen wohnte...tut man ja aber nicht hihi...
@Tobi: Ob der weiße LRS den du bald über hast bei meiner Frau ans Cannondale passt wollte ich wissen, bzw. was er für Maße hat.

@all waren heute mal bei Regen unterwegs, pitschnass aber wenigsten ist das meiste fast wieder fahrbar...
morgen werde ich mit Frau und evtl. Hastad zur Hohl und Hüpfburg aufbrechen.


----------



## freeolly (7. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich es gelesen und im Film gesehen habe geht es ohne Treten.
Für das Geld gibts aber ein ganzes Bike.

Egal, ausprobieren würd ich's schon mal gerne.

http://www.ego-kits.com/wp-content/themes/ego-de/images/downloads/20100919-kurier.jpg


----------



## Sird77 (7. Januar 2011)

Hat alle drei Funktionen.... wie gesagt...nur treten..nur Motor oder Pedelac Unterstützung....
OK der Preis ist noch zu arg ! 
Aber ich finds geil..wird bald nicht mehr zu stoppen sein! E-Bikes und Motoren an´den dicken Maschinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (7. Januar 2011)

ihr faulen Säcke Probieren ja haben *NEIN*


----------



## Sird77 (7. Januar 2011)

ZITAT" ich hab bald eine Spank Stiffy in weiß mit ner kleinen Delle in weis wer will sie haben???? ach ja Nippel hab ich bei bedarf auch noch welche "ZITAT ENDE

Will wissen ob die ans Canny passen ...manchmal sitzt du auf der Leitung hehe


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Januar 2011)

ich hab kein Laufrad, ich hab als meine Dämpferstange gbrochen war das Rad von meinem Bruder ausgeliehen und gesagt "alles was ich kaputt mache ersetze ich dir wieder" nun hat die Felge (Stiffy) eine Delle bekommen als ich durch unser Steinfeld binn (scheiß Reifen) und mein in solchen sachen sehr intoleranter Bruder wollte halt unbedingt eine neue.

Da hab ich mir gedacht ich kauf ihm ne neue und verkaufe die noch zu 100% fahrbare mit Delle. ich muss sie nurnoch umspeichen.

Ich habe also nur eine Felge und bei bedarf noch rote Alunippel


----------



## Sird77 (7. Januar 2011)

Ahhh OK...
das ist natürlich dumm...
dachte du hast nen kompletten LRS...
Das mit deinem Bruder...tja Geschwister...da weis man nicht ob man lachen oder heulen soll 
PS: 

"Geheimer Revoluzer Channel on": 
GIBS IHM FABI !!! 
"Geheimer Revoluzer Channel off" :
Das ist schade das du so nen bösen Bruder hast, der sollte sich was schämen und alles selbst ersetzen...brenn im Notfall sein Haus nieder "


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Januar 2011)

wie heist du in icq?


----------



## Sird77 (8. Januar 2011)

wie aus meinem Profil zu entnehmen ist ! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=129993


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialero (8. Januar 2011)

den umbaukit gibts von boosty für 300 dollar

ich bin mit e bikes schon n bischen weiter  fortgeschritten

geht heute oder morgen irgendwo was


----------



## Alaskanier (8. Januar 2011)

heute bei uns erst bauen dann fahren


----------



## Sird77 (8. Januar 2011)

wir sind heute zur hohl und zur hüpfburg unterwegs...treffen uns dort mit trialero...
holen vorher hastad ab...
@ simon,olly,richtig: are you in ? 
greetz...

@tobi..bauen ist bei uns noch in warteschleife bis ende januar...das hab ich den jungs von pfi so versprochen...


----------



## Alaskanier (8. Januar 2011)

soll das heisen ihr kommt ende Januar bauen?


das ich das noch erleben darf


----------



## _fäb_ (8. Januar 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> sehr intoleranter Bruder


 

du hast ja gemeint ich ersetz dir alles was kaputt geht... 
und vielleicht machst du jetz sogar noch gewinn aus der sache, also beschwer dich mal nich...


----------



## Alaskanier (8. Januar 2011)

ich glaub nicht dass ich da gewinn mache und ich dacht du räumst den Christbaum ab?


----------



## DarkSensation (8. Januar 2011)

Sird77 schrieb:


> wir sind heute zur hohl und zur hüpfburg unterwegs...treffen uns dort mit trialero...
> holen vorher hastad ab...
> @ simon,olly,richtig: are you in ?
> greetz...



Sasche = urlaub
Olly = verschollen
ich = Geh sonntag zuerst hohlk und danach hüpfburg!

mach jetzt erstmal mein bike fit.
Wer hat morgen lust?


----------



## freeolly (8. Januar 2011)

Wenn es nicht zu stark regnet bin ich morgen mal an der Hüpfburg.

@ Simon: Wann willst Du denn drüben sein?


----------



## freeolly (8. Januar 2011)

trialero schrieb:


> den umbaukit gibts von boosty für 300 dollar
> 
> ich bin mit e bikes schon n bischen weiter  fortgeschritten
> 
> geht heute oder morgen irgendwo was



Die haben aber nur 400 Watt.... 1200 hauen schon richtig rein....


----------



## DarkSensation (8. Januar 2011)

freeolly schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu stark regnet bin ich morgen mal an der Hüpfburg.
> 
> @ Simon: Wann willst Du denn drüben sein?




Werde erstmal ausschlafen!
Ich denk mal gegen 1300.
Wäre cool wenn noch jemand kommen würde, denn alleine machts nur halb so viel Spass!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (8. Januar 2011)

Waren wie gesagt erst heute da...  Strecken sind clear und hammer Grip ! 

Die Bremsspuren haste dem Hillbilly aus Pfi und Trialero zu verdanken..die haben den unteren Teil mit ner Landebahn für ne 747 verwechselt 

@Simon: warum musst du dich auch immer auf den letzten Drücker melden ! 

Kannst du nicht mal 2 Tage vorher ansagen wann du unterwegs bist...
schlimm mit dem Jungvolk...immer unter Stress und doch nix zu tun  

Hoffe also das Olly zu Dir stößt, denn ich denke nicht das ich die Mannschaft ;geschweige denn mich morgen nochmal zu Heubach überreden kann...

Werden morgen höchstens mal in Pfirschbach sein...das wird das höchste der Gefühle denke ich...gestern 30km heute wieder 30 km...
bissi langsam tut auch mir gut 

Und für nächstes WE Simon...net wieder kurz vorm Klo bescheid sagen...du wirst doch sowas wie nen Schichtplan haben und Wetter.com sagt einem sogar grob wie das Wetter wird....also sieh zu mann Gottes in der Hutschachtel ! 

Hughs ´n Kisses


----------



## Hastad (9. Januar 2011)

@sird77 
Wäre morgen so gegen 1300 auf ne runde Pfi dabei! Aber nur wenns nicht soooo krass regnet.... 

Kann aber nicht so lange! (2-3) Stunden...
Guden


----------



## trialero (9. Januar 2011)

hüpfburg war geil

wieso wer später bremst ist länger schnell

oder liegt im busch


----------



## Sird77 (9. Januar 2011)

...scheiß Wetter...
werden heute mal pfi ansteuern...aber nur zum gucken bzw..schadensbegrenzen..

glaube nicht das bei dem regen dier track fahrbar ist...


----------



## anoli (9. Januar 2011)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Waren wie gesagt erst heute da... Strecken sind clear und hammer Grip !
> 
> Die Bremsspuren haste dem Hillbilly aus Pfi und Trialero zu verdanken..die haben den unteren Teil mit ner Landebahn für ne 747 verwechselt
> 
> ...


 
Hoi lass ma die Jungs in Ruhe, das ist bei dem Teil normal.
Jedenfalls wenn der Gripp noch nicht gut genug ist um gleich die Seite hochzufahren.

Wie ist die Landung?
Waren die Heinzelmännchen dort und haben sie verstärkt?
Im November hatte sie noch ganz schön nachgegeben.
Wenn das immer noch so ist sollten da mal wieder ein paar Äste drauf.
Nicht dass noch einer in der Landung stecken bleibt...


----------



## Sird77 (9. Januar 2011)

Du redest von Anfang bis Ende in Rätseln Anoli... 
welche Landung und was für Heinzelmännchen ?

Waren heute im Arbeitseinsatz in Pfirschbach und ist fast sauber...nur 2-3 Matschecken
und neues Mammut-Anlieger Projekt ist angerollt....
PS:Hastad hatte auch schon seinen ersten Arbeitseinsatz, sehr löblich !


----------



## Dr.Workshop (9. Januar 2011)

moin männer!
hab für kommende saison noch jemanden am start. mein kleiner sonnenschein will das mal ausprobieren . hab ihr jetz auch schonmal ein bike besorgt. kennt hier zufällig jemanden, der jemanden kennt, dessen onkel nen schwager hat, dessen busenkumpel noch kindermotocrossklamotten hat?? die kleine maus wird jetzt erst 7 und hat kleidergröße 122-128. ich glaube zwar nicht dass jemand einen kennt der sowas hat, aber lieber mal nachgefragt.


----------



## freeolly (9. Januar 2011)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> moin männer!
> hab für kommende saison noch jemanden am start. mein kleiner sonnenschein will das mal ausprobieren . hab ihr jetz auch schonmal ein bike besorgt. kennt hier zufällig jemanden, der jemanden kennt, dessen onkel nen schwager hat, dessen busenkumpel noch kindergröße 122-128. ich glaube zwar nicht dass jemand einen kennt der sowas hat, aber lieber mal nachgefragt.



Habe noch Sachen von Melina.... Ich frag sie mal, was alles zu klein ist und weg kann.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (9. Januar 2011)

freeolly schrieb:


> Habe noch Sachen von Melina.... Ich frag sie mal, was alles zu klein ist und weg kann.



ja saustark olly! mach mal...
nur denk dran sie sollte nicht drin ertrinken 

wichtig in erster linie wären protektoren. Shirt und handschuhe hab ich schon besorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (10. Januar 2011)

geil!
Nachwuchsförderung! ! !

Bin gestern fast im matsch versunken!
aber war gut mal wieder zu fahren.

@sascha
haste dein present geholt?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. Januar 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> geil!
> Nachwuchsförderung! ! !



wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann??? 
wenn sie das erste mal umfällt ist das drama eh groß und papi muss ne menge überzeugungsarbeit leisten, hehe


----------



## richtig (10. Januar 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> @sascha
> haste dein present geholt?



hi simon,
bin gestern abend erst zurück gekommen.
liegts noch?
grussascha


----------



## Alaskanier (10. Januar 2011)

nö is weg habs geholt sieht Toll aus


----------



## norc (11. Januar 2011)

Hi alle zusammen wollte einfach nur mal hallo sagen


----------



## Sird77 (11. Januar 2011)

sers Jan !

die heissen trotzdem HillBilly net Hillybilly...obwohl..bei dir weis man net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (11. Januar 2011)

hallo

@Chris wer kommt am Samstag wann?  da ich überlege mittags beim Metzger was für die Truppe zu besorgen (LKW)


----------



## Sird77 (11. Januar 2011)

Jan, Christian,Sarah, me , evtl. Sebastian und Hastad/Trialero...weiß ich aber noch net...

angepeilter Zeitpunkt ist spätestens 1300 vor Ort...

Werden aber in absehbarer Zeit auch ein paar Mammutprojekte am Nicklas haben... 
Daher werden sich die Einsätze bei euch bis zum Sommer leider mit einer Hand zählen lassen...aber wir tun unser bestes...
Wenigstens brauchen wir HB nicht pflegen...da dort die Jungs sehr fit sind, und das Terrain größenmäßig überschaubar ist...An der Stelle dennoch ein fettes DANKE an die HB-CREW für die Arbeit die ihr immer wieder reinsteckt !
Cu SA.


----------



## trialero (11. Januar 2011)

klar wär ich samstag dabei

wo was soll ich mitbringen
schaufel säge notstomagregat


----------



## Alaskanier (11. Januar 2011)

ja ist ja schön dass wer kommt zum bauen 

bist wieder eingeladen

@alle in der IG steht genaueres


----------



## trialero (11. Januar 2011)

schick mir mal ne pn wo ,wann ,wie find ich

was du mir geschickt hast ig kann ich nix rauslesen


----------



## Alaskanier (11. Januar 2011)

was meinst du damit? ich hab dich in die IG eingeladen wenn du die Einladung annimmst kannst du in der Interessen Gemeinschaft mitlesesn/schreiben. Da steht eigentlich schon alles drinnen.


----------



## trialero (11. Januar 2011)

na wie ichs geschrieben habe

ich klick drauf und sehe das da mehrere leute in diesem raum fahradfahren
die mitglieder davon kann ich auch öffnen aber mehr nicht

also bitte ne pn wo und wann und wie find ichs

dann kannste mir auch erklären wie das was du mir geschickt hast geöfnet wird


----------



## Alaskanier (11. Januar 2011)

hey hey nich so gereizt 

draufklicken??? ich weis es nichtmehr genau da es schon ne weile her ist


----------



## trialero (11. Januar 2011)

geht net


----------



## Alaskanier (11. Januar 2011)

ok ich sende dir ne neue Einladung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (12. Januar 2011)

Watch this :

http://unterhaltung.freenet.de/boul...-in-kanada-leuchtet-gruen_2274242_705206.html




Die Besatzer schon wieder....von wegen Leitungsprüfung/Jungenstreich/Tiersterben durch Sylvesterraketen...(passt ja nun wohl net mehr wenn die Geschichte hier schon VOR Sylvester passiert ist)...ich brech ins Essen.
Das die Amis ja dumm sind ist OK aber was sie uns an Intelligenz zutrauen ist echt niederschmetternd


----------



## Vulgarius (12. Januar 2011)

hey tobi schick mir auch nochmal pls ne einladung hat irgendwie nicht funktioniert


----------



## ironhorse74 (14. Januar 2011)

bin wieder hier 
und werd mich am sa. auch mal blicken lassen ...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. Januar 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> geil!
> Nachwuchsförderung! ! !



man keule jetzt antworte doch mal auf meine PN´s


----------



## Sird77 (15. Januar 2011)

So..heute Bauaktion in Ei...

Morgen werden wir gesammelt zur Hohl aufbrechen dann Hüpfburg...

Als Zusatz/Ausweich- Option Pfi...
Wetter soll ja aber gut sein morgen !


Dabei werden vorraussichtlich sein:

Venni1801
Sansarah
Andi B.
Hastad
Norc
Chris H.
Sebastian M.
Gabriel W.
evtl Trialero
und meine Wenigkeit...

würde uns sicher freuen auf alle anderen zu stoßen wenn wir unterwegs sind..wie gesagt zu 75%Hb...


----------



## anoli (15. Januar 2011)

Sird77 schrieb:


> So..heute Bauaktion in Ei...
> 
> Morgen werden wir gesammelt zur Hohl aufbrechen dann Hüpfburg...
> 
> ...


 

Gemorsche,
kannst du noch ne ca. Startzeit angeben?
Heute passts bei mir zeitlich nicht, morgen schon.
Dann komm ich von der anderen Seite zur Hohl.

Bei Kursänderungen, also wenns zum "Niklas" geht wäre ne SMS nett, ich muss dann nämlich die "Bergkette"  wechslen, also ne andere Richtung fahren.


----------



## DarkSensation (15. Januar 2011)

ou ja!
hört sich lecker an!


----------



## Sird77 (15. Januar 2011)

11 Uhr Start in Höchst mit den Autos...keiner mag touren...da jeder sein Dhler mitnehmen mag...daher treffen gg 12 in Hb...
2-3 mal Hohl..dann hüpfburg...

cu all ,moinsen !


----------



## anoli (15. Januar 2011)

12 uhr in Heubach?

Mann Mann Mann habt ihr sonst keine Hobbies?
Ich bin heute nacht on tour, mal sehn wann morgen der Hahn kräht, dem entsprechend werde ich dann einrudeln, aber bestimmt nicht um 12 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (15. Januar 2011)

nein ausser biken gibbet net viel 

ps...bitte pn mit tel nr.


----------



## richtig (16. Januar 2011)

olly und ich kommen auch. lasst euch bissl zeit... wir werden erst so gegen 1400h da sein. telefon dabei, chris?

grussascha


----------



## Sird77 (16. Januar 2011)

Aye !


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. Januar 2011)

schwäbisch für anfänger..... wers noch nicht gesehen hat bitte anschauen!


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtlE1m-Ivnw&feature=related"]YouTube        - Zu wenig Mehl mit Lyrics[/nomedia]


----------



## Sird77 (16. Januar 2011)

So Material und Mensch wieder sauber ! 
War ein geiler Tag heute bei Kaiserwetter !!!
Schön das wir euch noch getroffen haben @Olly,Sascha,Simon 
Auch wenn Pfi ein weng rutschig war..so finde ich hat es sich heute komplett gelohnt.

@Anoli...
wie erwartet außer Spesen nix gewesen...wolltest du nicht zu "gaaanz sicher" kommen egal wie sehr du dich die Nacht davor bedienst?  

ZITAT gestern:



			
				anoli schrieb:
			
		

> keine angst, ich quäl mich schon hin.
> hab doch ein neues baby und das will an die luft



Du Rabenvater !!!   

@all spätestens nächstes WE wieder ...


----------



## DarkSensation (16. Januar 2011)

War echt sehr geil!
Bin zwar etwas schockiert das ich nicht wie geplant in schuss bin, aber das lässt sich trainieren 

Werde es auch wieder üffters schaffen mal ne Runde zu drehen. 
Nachtschicht => Tagschicht

Die Bauaktion war auch ganz lustig. Vor allem macht der Kicker laune!

Werde unter der Woche mal in Wiebelsbach räumen!
Sollte ein tricky Singletrail werden mit kleinen Stepdowns und Steinpassagen!
Keine nervigen Sprünge die Speed fressen! 

Gruss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anoli (16. Januar 2011)

Sird77 schrieb:


> So Material und Mensch wieder sauber !
> War ein geiler Tag heute bei Kaiserwetter !!!
> Schön das wir euch noch getroffen haben @Olly,Sascha,Simon
> Auch wenn Pfi ein weng rutschig war..so finde ich hat es sich heute komplett gelohnt.
> ...


 
Ei Kollesch,
wärst du meiner SMS gefolgt, wärst du heute auch nicht gefahren.

Ich bin erst gegen 6 richtung Heimat.
Voll bin ich noch ...

Ich schau dann mal wie der Hahn am nächstm Wochenende kräht


----------



## Sird77 (18. Januar 2011)

2 Tage ohne Bike und schon wieder Entzug !!!

Was geht i´wer morgen oder so dabei, kleine Runde ?

Was geht am We...werden sicher wieder ne größere Runde 

Meldet euch zeitig !


----------



## anoli (18. Januar 2011)

Sird77 schrieb:


> 2 Tage ohne Bike und schon wieder Entzug !!!
> 
> ...


 
nöönöönöö ich muss mal mit deiner frau reden, irgendwas stimmt da nicht ... 

unter der woche ists bei mir ja noch schlechter wie am wochnende.
ich komm zu spät heim.


----------



## DarkSensation (19. Januar 2011)

Geil Geil Geil!
Neue Maske auf der Stratseite!
...endlich haben sie sich mal von dem pissgelb verabschiedet.
Am WE wäre ich dabei!
Muss zZt sehr viel lernen und hab unter der Woche kaum Zeit zum fahren.

@ richtig

Denk an dein present! :S


----------



## Sansarah (20. Januar 2011)

Wer von unserer echt geilen Tour am Sonntag noch nicht genug hat  :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/36796


Venni hat mal ein paar Bilder von uns in ihr Album online gestellt.

Lässt sich echt sehen


----------



## Sird77 (21. Januar 2011)

WE Planung ?
siehe IG ! 
@Terraformer: aproximated Insertion Point and Time ?


----------



## Alaskanier (21. Januar 2011)

suche probehalber eine 350er Feder 3" Hub


----------



## Sird77 (21. Januar 2011)

OHA;
Das sind ja Gewichte jenseits meiner Kampfklasse...
hihi 350er...oh mein Gott...was wiegst du Floh denn ? 

Hab bei 85Kg+Gear  ´ne 600er x2,75 und die ist mir noch zu weich...

Verena hat ne 300er und mag ne Härtere...
ergo kann ich dir den Testverlauf schon vorhersagen:
ommmmmmmmm ommmmmmmm ommmmmmmm:
Sie wird zu weich sein 

PS: Golden Package ohne Sonderabfahrten bestellt !!! ...wenn du dich nicht binnen der nächsten 2 Weeks äußerst, werde ich mich wohl mal nach Zimmer umsehen...weil die Zeit drängt bei so vielen Startern und Friends

cu


----------



## Alaskanier (21. Januar 2011)

da kommt es nicht nur auf fas Kampfgewicht an sondern auch darauf wie die Übersetzung Federweg zu Dämpferhub realisiert ist  300 passt ja schon, kann aber auch sein das ich ne 350 er brauch und deshalb will ich erstmal ausprobieren befor ich meine DSP Feder ordere


----------



## Sird77 (21. Januar 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> da kommt es nicht nur auf fas Kampfgewicht an sondern auch darauf wie die Übersetzung Federweg zu Dämpferhub realisiert ist  300 passt ja schon, kann aber auch sein das ich ne 350 er brauch und deshalb will ich erstmal ausprobieren befor ich meine DSP Feder ordere



Wenn, dann die EBL also der zur verfügung-stehende mögliche Gesamthub...
Dein Dämpferbein ist sicher nicht viel länger als das am YT mit 222 EBL?

Aber prinzipiell rischdisch ! 
Heftig..hätte angenommen das du in Sunhilde min ne 400-450er verbaust...Soll doch straff race lastig sein..oder Wohnzimmer-Dschunken mäßig?

Mit ner härteren Feder haste halt bissi mehr Spiel was die Vorspannung angeht; sprich besseres Ansprechverhalten,weil zu weiche Feder voll zugeknallt ist auch nicht das wahre...dann lieber bissi härter und weniger Vorspannung (nach meiner Erfahrung mit 3 verschiedenen härten im YT)

Aber wir haben hier ja ein Haufen Sachkundige...lasse mich immer gerne belehren wenn ich im Unrecht bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (21. Januar 2011)

@ Sansarah!

Danke für die Pics...
Habs gar nicht gemekt das so viel fotografiert wurde^^

öööhm morgen???
Bin geil auf Beerfelden oder Fr.-St. ...
Ihr seid sowas von kompliziert! Es geht hin und her. IG, Forum, IG, Forum.,..
Dumm ist nur das ichmich immer ans Forum halte und bis auf 1-mal die IG gemieden habe...

Also postet es *HIER*!

Zumindest Codename und Zeit...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Januar 2011)

.........ich mag Euch Alle.....

Bin öfters auch mal " kompliziert ".


----------



## DarkSensation (21. Januar 2011)

Hi Katerchen 
Lange nichts mehr von dir gehört!
Alles noch am rechten Fleck?

Ist Beerfelden zZt fahrbar oder versinkt man im Schlamm und in laufenden Bauprojekten?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Januar 2011)

.gerade mal nachgeschaut......es hängt.......

Sag ma mein Guter, wer is denn für Euren " Park " zuständig ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Januar 2011)

Zu Bf.......war seit dem Rennen nicht mehr da.

Der Gunter hat aus gesundheitlichen Gründen seinen Hut genommen, steht in der IG Beerfelle was dazu.
ab heute bin ich wieder für die IG zuständig......also benehmt Euch......

Werde mich demnächst mal mit dem Werner zusammensetzen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Dr.Workshop (21. Januar 2011)

leute schaut euch das mal an......echt spitzenklasse!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13786999"]Dolomighty on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Alaskanier (21. Januar 2011)

welchen "Park" meint die Kröte denn?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (21. Januar 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> welchen "Park" meint die Kröte denn?




na euren


----------



## Alaskanier (22. Januar 2011)

na dann binn ich das 

und Chris mein Dämpfer entspricht einer 241mm Einbaulänge (3"Hub) auf einen Federweg vom Rahmen mit 190mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (22. Januar 2011)

Grüß Dich Gerdsche !
Lang nix mehr gehört ! 
Wie du ja weißt werden wir dich diese Jahr tatkräftigst beim Bau unterstützen(Zumindest Sarahle, Norc, Mario ja ohnehin und ich) !

Schade das mit Gunther!Aber er hat ja schon sowas angedeutet...

Jop,der Olympia-Park in Eisenbach ist eine offiziell angelegte Strecke des TV Eisenbach. Abteilungsleiter Radsport: Alaskanier

Der kommende Mini- "Park" in Pfi wird hoffe ich bis zum Ende des Frühjahrs fertig und HB machen Olly,Sascha und Simon immer äußerst gewissenhaft...

@Tobi ahhh..das erklärt so einiges ! trotzdem denk ich du könntest fast ne 400er vertragen.

@DrWorkshop: Alter Hut ...ist schon lange drin ..war mal VdW...(so vor 100 Jahren hehehe)


----------



## opticyclist (22. Januar 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Zu Bf.......war seit dem Rennen nicht mehr da.
> 
> Der Gunter hat aus gesundheitlichen Gründen seinen Hut genommen, steht in der IG Beerfelle was dazu.
> ab heute bin ich wieder für die IG zuständig......also benehmt Euch......
> ...


 

o optibiker krank und hatseinen hut genomme,was is nu


----------



## Dr.Workshop (22. Januar 2011)

Sird77 schrieb:


> @DrWorkshop: Alter Hut ...ist schon lange drin ..war mal VdW...(so vor 100 Jahren hehehe)



nur weils video der woche war, hat´s noch lange nicht jeder gesehen mein honigschnütchen.


----------



## Alaskanier (22. Januar 2011)

naja wiege mit Montour vieleicht 65kg  und der Vorbesitzter hat gesagt dass ich mich evtl. nach ner 275er umschauen soll


----------



## Eyecatcher (22. Januar 2011)

Ist wer morgen unterwegs? Haben heute den Fr_Ste unsicher gemacht und mal wieder ein paar krasse Trails gefunden (Ich brauch unbedingt mehr Federweg, alles verblockt ) 
Jemand auf der Hüpfburg morgen oder Hole? Wetter soll trocken aber sehr kalt sein...
Mfg Stephie


----------



## trialero (23. Januar 2011)

wer war der der mir die bremse angeboten hat, warn ja soviel leute da ich weiss nicht mehr wer ist wer
schreib mir mal ne pn mit tel nr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (23. Januar 2011)

@ trialero
der mit der bremse war anoli ...

@ eyecatcher
grüße dich ... bist leider einen tag zu spät - gestern war im odw. die hölle los ...


----------



## blackberry (23. Januar 2011)

hhhuuuuuhhhuuuuu...


----------



## anoli (23. Januar 2011)

blackberry schrieb:


> hhhuuuuuhhhuuuuu...


 
ach kuck an 
biste vom lese in den schreibmodus gewechselt?  

servus!

gruß anoli


----------



## Eyecatcher (23. Januar 2011)

Naja, ich hab noch 2 Mitfahrer gefunden und wir haben Hb und Umgebung unsicher gemacht. Die Hole ist ja krass ausgewaschen, da wird man mit nur 120mm Federweg heftig durchgerüttelt.
Jemand ne Idee was ich mir als kleine Frau für nen potentes Enduro zulegen könnte?
LG stephie


----------



## Dr.Workshop (23. Januar 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab noch 2 Mitfahrer gefunden und wir haben Hb und Umgebung unsicher gemacht. Die Hole ist ja krass ausgewaschen, da wird man mit nur 120mm Federweg heftig durchgerüttelt.
> Jemand ne Idee was ich mir als kleine Frau für nen potentes Enduro zulegen könnte?
> LG stephie




rotwild e1. fährt schley und stromberg sogar in downhills die nicht so materialmordend sind. 180mm vorn und hinten mit absenkbarer fox 36talas.
ist nicht billig aber ein echt geiles bike. hat mein kumpel jetz frisch in den laden bekommen. heisses eisen...............
und wiegt nur knapp 14kg.


----------



## richtig (24. Januar 2011)

canyon torque: günstig, leicht, super ausstattung, sieht gut aus. und einige "vielfahrer" aus deutschlands 17tem bundesland fahren gerne und viel damit; soweit  ich weiß.

@sird: danke nochmal für die echt gute bewirtung am samstag  das war ja echt mal ne überraschung und auch ne nette runde. auch an die beiden jungs vom nicklas nochmal danke, dass ihr das so gut in schuss haltet. macht spaß bei euch.

grussascha


----------



## trialero (24. Januar 2011)

jo war echt schön
und mal wieder n paar leute live kennengelernt, die man nur übers forum lesen kannte

und gelernt hab ich auch wieder was oder getraut


----------



## entlebucher (24. Januar 2011)

Von mir auch ein Dankeschön für den unterhaltsamen Ausritt, toll zu sehen, dass in der alten Heimat mittlerweile so viel läuft in Sachen Bike!

@richtig: Deutschland kriegt höchstens Zürich, Basel und die Romandie

Zum Canyon: Das Torque ist empfehlenswert und bei uns sogar frauenerprobt (frag mal "female" hier im Forum, sie fährt es in Grösse S)

Wird heutzutage "leider" nur noch als 180er Version angeboten. Enduro-Nachfolger im 160er Bereich ist bei Canyon jetzt das Strive.


----------



## richtig (24. Januar 2011)

"Jagdhund" 
das sehe ich ja eben erst... geil.


----------



## Alaskanier (24. Januar 2011)

hä klär mich mal auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (24. Januar 2011)

ich meinte entlebucher...


----------



## entlebucher (24. Januar 2011)

Was meinst du warum der Pudel grün ist


----------



## Alaskanier (24. Januar 2011)

ich raff es immer noch nicht


----------



## richtig (24. Januar 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Was meinst du warum der Pudel grün ist



Aus strategischen Gründen natürlich!


----------



## Alaskanier (24. Januar 2011)

wo hasten das her?


----------



## entlebucher (25. Januar 2011)

Na von der letzten Treibjagd in 2010. Der Richtig hats halt mit Rotwild


----------



## richtig (25. Januar 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Na von der letzten Treibjagd in 2010. Der Richtig hats halt mit Rotwild



Genau gesagt habe ich es NICHT so mit Rotwild... ich mag lieber Nicolai.


----------



## entlebucher (25. Januar 2011)

Darum hast du es also erlegt


----------



## innerloop (25. Januar 2011)

der mann in orange passt überhaupt nicht ins bild, das sieht fast aus wie eine fotomontage. 
@sascha: wo ist dein respekt vor dem tier?  du grinst wie ein honigkuchenpferd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (25. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, waidmännisch ist das nicht gerade, schäm dich! 

@richtig: Sollen wirs auflösen?


----------



## richtig (25. Januar 2011)

ja ich glaube es ist an der zeit.
das montierte bild ist ein kleiner insider mit dem titel: lessons - lektionen vom großmeister... das kann nur henni verstehen


----------



## anoli (25. Januar 2011)

Also ich Tip mal das Henning ein grünes Alutech mit Getriebe fährt.

Aber Jungs, das Bild ist doch wirklich ne Montage.
Bei Sascha passts ganz gut, bei dir ist das Gesicht zu hell. Aber geil!

Mach mal eins mit Möpsen :-D


----------



## anoli (25. Januar 2011)

mist ne Minute zu spät


----------



## richtig (25. Januar 2011)

anoli schrieb:


> mit möpsen


----------



## entlebucher (25. Januar 2011)

Der Anoli hats schon fast mit dem Jagdhund:

Ich fahre noch einen grünen Getriebe-Pudel und bin nebenbei noch Jäger (na kommt, steinigt mich dafür)

@richtig:  Ich hätte da noch ein Bild von dir auf meinem Rasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (25. Januar 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @richtig:  Ich hätte da noch ein Bild von dir auf meinem Rasen



Das wagst Du nicht


----------



## entlebucher (25. Januar 2011)

Wagen würde ichs schon, bin nur leider grad im Büro und habs nicht parat

Aber im Hinblick auf die möglichen Reputationsschäden die ich bei dir dadurch auslösen würde, könnte ich auch von einer Veröffentlichung absehen (natürlich gegen entsprechende Entschädigung


----------



## trialero (25. Januar 2011)

horidoo
wolt schon fast schreiben waidmans heil

na ja montiert mal weiter mit den fotoshops

ps warum kann ich das angehängte bild nicht sehen,geht mir in anderen foren zt genauso


----------



## richtig (25. Januar 2011)

trialero schrieb:


> ps warum kann ich das angehängte bild nicht sehen,geht mir in anderen foren zt genauso



wegen zu vielen beschwerden haben das die admins wegen anstößigem inhalt gelöscht. böse welt!
das doofe ist: wenn man ein bild hoch lädt, egal ob man das dann verlinkt (in einem beitrag) oder nicht, dann sieht das nach dem hochladen jeder, der die startseite des fotoalbums aufruft. dann kann auch jeder ein kommentar dazu abgeben. das bild aus dem zusammenhang gerissen haben einige nicht verstanden. klar; zwei typen, die fett grinsend mit ner dicken wumme über einem erlegten rotwild knien... das hatte ine paar böse kommentare und letztendlich die löschung des bildes zur folge.


----------



## entlebucher (25. Januar 2011)

Ai Caramba... aber die blutige YT-Werbung war politisch korrekt und durfte eingestellt werden?


----------



## richtig (25. Januar 2011)

Henni, bist du verrückt! Keine Systemkritik hier. Sonst holt Dich die IBC-Geheimpolizei.


----------



## trialero (25. Januar 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> verstanden. klar; zwei typen, die fett grinsend mit ner dicken wumme über einem erlegten rotwild knien... das hatte ine paar böse kommentare und letztendlich die löschung des bildes zur folge.



nee das seh ich ich meinte das kleine


----------



## trialero (25. Januar 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> ja ich glaube es ist an der zeit.
> das montierte bild ist ein kleiner insider mit dem titel: lessons - lektionen vom großmeister... das kann nur henni verstehen



dieses meinte ich


----------



## Female (25. Januar 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein Dankeschön für den unterhaltsamen Ausritt, toll zu sehen, dass in der alten Heimat mittlerweile so viel läuft in Sachen Bike!
> 
> @richtig: Deutschland kriegt höchstens Zürich, Basel und die Romandie
> 
> ...



Canyon war gestern... *abwink*


----------



## richtig (25. Januar 2011)

sag bloß du hast das bike noch? dann könnte eyecatcher ja einfach zugreifen und alles wär in butter.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (25. Januar 2011)

Die Warteliste für den Bock ist lang und ausserdem ist nur das Frameset zu haben. I'm sorry.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (26. Januar 2011)

hat sich chris abgemeldet????


----------



## Alaskanier (26. Januar 2011)

sieht so aus da nichtmal Sara in mehr als Freund aufgelistet hat


----------



## Eyecatcher (29. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. Ja nen Canyon Torque wäre wohl nicht schlecht, das müsste ich aber erstmal Probefahren. Bin mal nen 120mm Canyon in s gefahren und das war zu groß...
Am Liebsten würde ich ja nen gebrauchtes Bike kaufen.
Mal schaun was sich so ergibt, vielleicht kann ich demnächst mal nen Rocky mountain slayer in 15 zoll probefahren.
Wer ist morgen so unterwegs?


----------



## Alaskanier (29. Januar 2011)

wir werden in Eisenbach fahren


----------



## Sansarah (29. Januar 2011)

Einige werden wohl morgen nach Pfi kommen, andere machen morgen ne Tour. So was in der Art 
Kannst dich gerne anschließen; sind ab 13.00 Uhr in Pfirschbach.
Wenn du lieber die Tour mitfahren willst schreib grad noch mal ne pn.

Grüße Sarah


----------



## richtig (30. Januar 2011)

Bin dieses WE draußen, habe 2 Dipl. Prf. am Mo und Di.
Viel Spaß bei dem schönen Superwetter.

Grussascha


----------



## Eyecatcher (2. Februar 2011)

Hey,

Was meint ihr zu diesem Angebot http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/346347/cat/74
zuschlagen oder nicht zuschlagen? 

@sascha: dann hoffe ich mal dass alles gut für dich gegangen ist !


----------



## anoli (2. Februar 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Was meint ihr zu diesem Angebot http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/346347/cat/74
> zuschlagen oder nicht zuschlagen?
> ...


 

Hi du.

Was heißt 1 1/2 dicht?
Ist die Gabel jetzt um die Hälfte dichter wie vorher?

Mich würde der Kratzer stören.
An der Stelle hat die Gummidichtung einen größeren Verschleis.
Irgendwann ist sie dann nicht mehr dicht.

In wieweit man die Gabel ausbessern kann und ob das Sinn macht weiß ich nicht.
Was ein neues Standrohr kostet weiß ich auch nicht.

Ich würde auf ein anderes Angebot warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (2. Februar 2011)

die Macken in der Gabel kannst du ja mit 2K Kleber auffüllen und nach 2-3 Tagen mit 1000 und 1500 er Schleifpapier Vorsichtig Ferschleifen sollte also kein Problem Darstellen da es ja auch keine Luftgabel ist. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen dass das Teil ziemlich schwer sein wird für ein Enduro. Würde an deiner Stelle auch noch warten bis was anderes da ist.


----------



## Eyecatcher (3. Februar 2011)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten! 
Bin noch schwer am überlegen 799 Euro ist halt echt ne Ansage und ich frage mich ob so ein Angebot hat nochmal kommt. Aber eigentlich bin ich mir auch noch gar nicht so sicher, auf was für ein bike ich eigentlich warte...
Vielleicht ich sollte ich eher nochmal mein Stinky pimpen und auf das eierlegende Wollmilchbike warten


----------



## anoli (3. Februar 2011)

Das ist genau die Frage. Was willst du genau.
Solls ein leichtes Enduro zum touren werden, was heftiges für Bergab/Springen oder ne Mischung aus beidem.

Evtl. reichts wenn du an deinen jetzigen Bikes Komponenten austauschst um die Geometrie bzw. die Fahreigentschaften zu ändern.

Dann ist es deutlich billiger wie 800 Taler.

Ich hab mir z.B. nen neuen Rahmen mit Dämpfer besorgt. Hab drauf geachtet dass ich nen Umwerfer montieren kann. Jetzt hab ich was stabiles tourentaugliches (wenn ich meine Beinchen mal wieder trainiert hab   ) was meinem alten Bike nahe kommt, aber dennoch ne ganz andere Geo hat. ((Fahr jetzt ein BigHit und hab zum Rahmen einen DHX 5.0 bekommen. Allein der Dämpfer ist zu meinem alten DHX 3.0 schön völlig anders.))


----------



## Eyecatcher (3. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt beschlossen, erstmal das Stinky zu pimpen bis ich mir swicher bin was ich möchte.
So jetzt aber die Frage, was für eine Gabel könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Laut Moritz brauche ich wohl eine 180mm Gabel obwohl die alte nur 158mm hatte, dafür aber so lang war. 
Hier meine Überlegeungen:

- Suntour Durolux 140-180mm http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/345006/cat/18

- oder ne Marzocchi 66 http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/344541/cat/18

- oder ne Domain http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/346509/cat/18

Suche ne Gabel die gut anspricht und sie muss auch nicht extrem stabil sein, denn so krasse sachen trau ich mich ja eh nicht ;-) Aber ich habe mir vorgenommen dieses Jahr droppen zu lernen.


----------



## Alaskanier (3. Februar 2011)

hab bisher von der Durolux viel gutes gehört. auserdem ist es ja eine Luftgabel was den Vorteil hat das du sie besser auf dein Gewicht abstimmen kannst. du bist ja glaube ich nicht so schwer


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. Februar 2011)

@ eyecatcher
mein tip:
suntour oder domain
(meine blackberry hat die domain mit der ganz weichen feder und ist top zufrieden ...)
falls du dich für domain entscheidest - frag mal bei darksensation nach,
er hat noch eine im lager - fast neu !

@ all
das we wird laut vorhersage ziemlich feucht - ist dennoch jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. Februar 2011)

vllt krieg ich endlich mal den arsch hoch


----------



## Eyecatcher (4. Februar 2011)

Ich tendiere zur Suntour, die kann man nämlich noch schön im Federweg verstellen und dann kann ich ja mal ausprobieren was am Besten zu dem Bike passt, da es hinten ja nur 158mm hat.
Ich bin am So anlässlich eines Buddelprojekts in Kl. Umst. bei Chris, ins und Ansgar, den Chris kennt glaube ich der ein oder andere (fährt nen weißes Pitch). Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, dann bitte ne PN. 
Jemand morgen in Hb unterwegs?


----------



## Eyecatcher (4. Februar 2011)

Ach verdammt, da kommt man mühsam zu einer Entscheidung und dann ist die Gabel natürlich weg....

Was sagt denn der Rest zur Domain? Ich hätte gerne ne Gabel die Gut anspricht und nicht so extrem schwer ist.

@stahlpferd: Spricht die gut an mit den ganz weichen Federn? Wo kann man die die denn kaufen?


----------



## Eyecatcher (5. Februar 2011)

Nerv, nerv
was sagt ihr dazu? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=347596
Ne Formula mega K bremse fürs stinky


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Februar 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Ach verdammt, da kommt man mühsam zu einer Entscheidung und dann ist die Gabel natürlich weg....
> 
> Was sagt denn der Rest zur Domain? Ich hätte gerne ne Gabel die Gut anspricht und nicht so extrem schwer ist.
> 
> @stahlpferd: Spricht die gut an mit den ganz weichen Federn? Wo kann man die die denn kaufen?




Ansprechen tut sie gut, habe Alinas Domain hier liegen, sie will sie aber wieder haben und dafür die Dorado ausbauen...
Sonst hätte ich dir ein Angebot gemacht. Sorry...


----------



## Eyecatcher (6. Februar 2011)

Danke dann werde ich mich wohl mal nach ner Domain umsehen, wer war den heut auf der Hüpfburg? habe frische Spuren entdeckt Bin gegen 17h runtergesurft, dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen...
Nächstes WE Olymp?

Eure sahnige Kramelle ^^


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Februar 2011)

Du meintest sicher....sahnige Karamelle.......


----------



## Dr.Workshop (6. Februar 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Danke dann werde ich mich wohl mal nach ner Domain umsehen, wer war den heut auf der Hüpfburg? habe frische Spuren entdeckt Bin gegen 17h runtergesurft, dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen...
> Nächstes WE Olymp?
> 
> Eure sahnige Kramelle ^^




haste gekauft die bremse???


----------



## ac3r (6. Februar 2011)

Hey Ich bin nächstes WE so wie es aussieht wieder da wo wir heute waren... fabian wollte auch kommen  Der "shore" steht.. bin schon drübergelaufen  d.h STABIL


----------



## innerloop (7. Februar 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Eure sahnige Kramelle ^^



Kramellen sind sooooo lecker!

nächstes WE bin ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder aufm rad. eine bachelor thesis frisst wirklich zeit ohne ende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac3r (7. Februar 2011)

wir auch mal wieder zeit


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI0ezna8mLo&feature=related"]YouTube        - Ich fahr so gerne Rad - Peter Petrel[/nomedia]



wo ist denn der kl.-umst. "shore" ? - würde auch gerne mal vorbeischauen !

@ eyecather
die domain kannste gerne mal bei uns testen ...


----------



## ac3r (7. Februar 2011)

pn ​


----------



## Eyecatcher (7. Februar 2011)

Na dann hat sich die Holzschlepperei ja gelohnt, aber da müssen noch viele Shores hin wenn wird das Moor uns die vielen Bäume überbrücken wollen. Ist der jetzt eig gerade geworden? schon gefahren?
Jemand die Woche Lust in DA ne Tour zu machen?


----------



## ac3r (7. Februar 2011)

Wo denn in DA ? also wilslt du zum frankenstein hoch ?


----------



## Eyecatcher (7. Februar 2011)

Soviele Möglichkeiten gibts es hier ja nicht ;-)


----------



## DarkSensation (10. Februar 2011)

sööö...
ich meld mich auch mal wieder.
wie schauts aus mit dem we?
jemand zeit und lust?

wäre auch mal am fr-st dabei!


----------



## Eyecatcher (11. Februar 2011)

Also, wenn meine Fitness es zulässt fahren wir morgen gegen 15h hier in Da los. wenn ich noch krank bin, dann müsst ihr halt "nur" mit Moe und Georg vorlieb nehmen. Das Wetter soll ja nicht so dolle werden, nur regen.... Also meldet euch bei innerloop wenn ich mitfahren wollt.
Noch ne nervige Frage:
was haltet ihr davon http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=349341


----------



## Alaskanier (11. Februar 2011)

top Ausstattung zumindest was man so auf dem Bild erkennen kann ich würde sagen besser als das lezte und wenn du das Geld hast nim es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (11. Februar 2011)

Na wenn das Alaska sagt, dann werd ichs mal versuchen, wenns nicht schon wieder weg ist.
Ca. 2h bis zum Verkäufer, dann mach ich ne Probefahrt.
Aber mein Stinky soll trotzdem ne neue Gabel bekommen, will ja schließlich noch in den Bikepark.
Habt ihr eigentlich schon irgendwelche Bikeurlaubspläne für dieses Jahr?
Wir wollen evt im Juli nach Livingno und über Pfingsten nach Lac blanc oder Bischofsmais. Vielleicht könnten wir ja auch was zusammen starten?!


----------



## Alaskanier (11. Februar 2011)

bei Lac Blanc und B-mais bin ich dabei (lieber B-mais da giebt es Strom kostenlos )


----------



## anoli (11. Februar 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Also, wenn meine Fitness es zulässt fahren wir morgen gegen 15h hier in Da los. wenn ich noch krank bin, dann müsst ihr halt "nur" mit Moe und Georg vorlieb nehmen. Das Wetter soll ja nicht so dolle werden, nur regen.... Also meldet euch bei innerloop wenn ich mitfahren wollt.
> Noch ne nervige Frage:
> was haltet ihr davon http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=349341


 

Fahren kann ich mit meiner hand noch nicht 

Das Rad sieht schon besser aus.
Mach ein paar Kabelbinder an die Züge. Dem jetzigen Besitzer ist wohl das Geld ausgegengen  und er hat Schnur verwendet.
Aber so wie es aussieht hat es vorne nur 2 Kettenblätter (das große durch den Rockring ersetzt). Auf der Ebene/Straße fehlt dir das.
Und zieh andere Schlappen auf. Der hat die Minion DH aufgezogen. Die merkste beim Fahren, (geht mir auch so) treten sich schwer. Soll ja kein Rad für den Park werden.


----------



## innerloop (11. Februar 2011)

was ne tour... ich war gerade mit chris und georg rund um den prinzenberg unterwegs. matsch hier, matsch da, überall matsch... hat aber viel spaß gemacht. normalerweise kann man da gar nicht fahren, weil da so viele wanderer unterwegs sind. 

also richtet euch auf ein feucht-frühliches vergnügen ein, wenn ihr am WE biken geht.


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Februar 2011)

niemand??? 
gut...

...dann eben nicht...


----------



## innerloop (13. Februar 2011)

die stephie hat zugeschlagen und sich das cube fritzz gekauft! wir haben festgestellt, dass das tretlager kaputt ist: die eine lagerschale ist zerbröselt... hat einer von euch ein truvativ howitzer tretlager zuhause rumliegen, dass nicht mehr benötigt wird? wir würden es euch gegen entlohnung aus den händen reißen. das tretlager gehäuse ist 73mm breit mit standard BSA gewinde...

ansonsten müssen wir halt mal zu hibike tuckern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (13. Februar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Truvativ-Tretlag...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aa8a51adf
oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/Truvativ-Howitze...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cf527d382

passt das ?


----------



## Alaskanier (13. Februar 2011)

sieht meher nach isis aus "howitzer" hat nen eigenen Standart


----------



## anoli (14. Februar 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> sieht meher nach isis aus "howitzer" hat nen eigenen Standart


 
Echt?
Inwiefern macht Truvariv da unterschiede in ihrem Sortiment?

Also ich habe auf meinem Howitzer Innenlager (Tretlager) ne Holzfeller Kurbel drauf. Das passt.
Und ich dachte überall wo Truvativ drauf steht passt auch Truvativ dran? Denke Eyecatcher hat auch ne Truvativ Kurbel aufm Fritzz?


----------



## Alaskanier (14. Februar 2011)

ne truvativ hat einmal Howitzer und dann noch ein Innenlager auf das man ganz normalen isis draufmachen kann (is nicht kompatibel untereinander)


----------



## anoli (14. Februar 2011)

OK danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## DarkSensation (15. Februar 2011)

Wochenende???


----------



## Eyecatcher (15. Februar 2011)

das mit dem tretlager hat sich mittlerweile geklärt: wir waren bei hibike. das man da nicht hinfahren kann ohne viel geld auszugeben ist echt schrecklich 

jetzt haben wir auch noch ne neue kettenführung und ein neues schaltwerk gekauft.


----------



## ac3r (16. Februar 2011)

war ja klar das es nicht nur beim lager bleibt...


----------



## Sansarah (16. Februar 2011)

Wochenende! ?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. Februar 2011)

was wochenende????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (16. Februar 2011)

braucht jemand von euch einen truvativ boobar 780mm in grau?


----------



## Alaskanier (16. Februar 2011)

Wochenende!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. Februar 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> Wochenende!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




achso! wochenende!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




ich check nich was das nun bedeuten soll 


vllt komm ich am wochenede auch mal rübergeschippert.
ich warte nur noch auf meine kassette....


----------



## DarkSensation (16. Februar 2011)

W O C H E N E N D E ? ! ? !

W A S G E H T A M W O C H E N E N D E ? ? ?
G E H E N W I R M A L R A D F A H R E N ? ! ? !

Bitte um kurze Antwort...
Oder ich geh alleine fahren!


----------



## Eyecatcher (16. Februar 2011)

WOCHENENDE!!! 

Werde am Sa mein neues Ross ausführen, am Liebsten auf der Hole, die wollte ich schon immer mal mit mehr Federweg runterdüsen...
Würde aber auch mal zu den Göttern fahren


----------



## Alaskanier (16. Februar 2011)

also werden am Sa und So warscheinlich in Eisenbach sein


----------



## anoli (17. Februar 2011)

darksensation schrieb:


> w o c h e n e n d e ? ! ? !
> 
> W a s g e h t a m w o c h e n e n d e ? ? ?
> G e h e n w i r m a l r a d f a h r e n ? ! ? !
> ...


 
mach dein handy an! Dann kann man sich mit dir auch kurzfristig verabreden!


----------



## ironhorse74 (17. Februar 2011)

... sind dieses we an der bergstr. unterwegs   - cu next we


----------



## jeses (17. Februar 2011)

evt fr und sicher sa bis 1400 am olymp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (18. Februar 2011)

Morgen ab ca. 14h gehts nach hb, insbes. die Hole um mein Bike einzustellen 
Würd mich freuen, wenn noch wer kommt, haben uns ja schon lang nicht gesehen...

Eure sahnige Karamelle


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. Februar 2011)

so leute mein bike ist ready to ride!
......bin quasi wieder fahrbereit. aaaaaaaber ich brauch noch ne anhängerkupplung für meinen träger  shit


----------



## Eyecatcher (19. Februar 2011)

Es fahren auch Busse nach hb oder Züge nach wb. So bin ich auch zumeist unterwegs....


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. Februar 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Es fahren auch Busse nach hb oder Züge nach wb. So bin ich auch zumeist unterwegs....




hallo??????ich hab zwei auto´s aufm hof stehen, da fahr ich doch nicht bus und bahn


----------



## innerloop (19. Februar 2011)

was ist mit rad in den kofferraum packen?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. Februar 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> was ist mit rad in den kofferraum packen?




zu faul die räder raus zu bauen  deshalb hab ich ja nen heckträger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. Februar 2011)

so mein bike ist nun auch abgelichtet.
viel spaß beim gucken!


----------



## DarkSensation (19. Februar 2011)

Morgen hb.
oder beerfelden,!


----------



## trialero (19. Februar 2011)

Beerfelden ist doch zu oder
Wenn jemand mitmacht olymp oder pfirsb.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. Februar 2011)

_*hey männer einmal lifecycles komplett in 4 kapitel auf youtube!*_







 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQqKUbi4o9U%22]YouTube%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20-%20Life%20Cycles%20"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQqKUbi4o9U"]YouTube        - Life Cycles [HD] 1/4[/nomedia][H





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eWp4sRVWKI%22]YouTube%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20-%20Life%20Cycles%20"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eWp4sRVWKI"]YouTube        - Life Cycles [HD] 2/4[/nomedia][H





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BapwOhu6I-Q%22]YouTube%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20-%20Life%20Cycles%20"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BapwOhu6I-Q"]YouTube        - Life Cycles [HD] 3/4[/nomedia][H





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJoO7mCtqpY%22]YouTube%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20-%20Life%20Cycles%20"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJoO7mCtqpY"]YouTube        - Life Cycles [HD] 4/4[/nomedia][H

sehr schöner film, wirklich! die fahrereien kennt man zwar aber klasse mit der natur und den fetten kameraeinstellungen gemacht!


----------



## Daniel2222 (19. Februar 2011)

trialero schrieb:


> Beerfelden ist doch zu oder
> Wenn jemand mitmacht olymp oder pfirsb.



Also ich wäre morgen Olymp.


----------



## Alaskanier (19. Februar 2011)

haben wir zu hause


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. Februar 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> haben wir zu hause



ja und geld dafür bezahlt


----------



## Alaskanier (19. Februar 2011)

tja dafür kann ich ihn immer schauen und habe gute quali da man bei uns mit glück, wenn man 240p einstellt nicht vorladen muss


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. Februar 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> tja dafür kann ich ihn immer schauen und habe gute quali da man bei uns mit glück, wenn man 240p einstellt nicht vorladen muss



ich habs per konverter in HD und Mp4 gesaugt  nix vorladen. HD-DVD rein und ab gehts!


----------



## Eyecatcher (20. Februar 2011)

So habe jetzt den ersten Testride in der Hole mit dem neuen Bike gemacht, und es geht ab! Jetzt spüre ich die ausgewaschenen Bodenrillen auch nicht mehr ^^ Bin jetzt auch das erste Mal nach meinem Unfall die Hüpfburg wieder komplett gefahren, yeah! 
Schade, dass außer Chris und Ina sonst niemand da war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (20. Februar 2011)




----------



## PFADFINDER (21. Februar 2011)

Achtung! Bäume - und das im Wald.

Unsere Freunde mit den orangfarbenen Waldwerkzeugen haben in der Hole im unteren Teil nach der Querung des Hauptweges wieder ein paar Bäume so gefällt, dass man nicht mehr durch kommt - womit der Hüpfer über den Baum erstmal weg ist.

Wer ist denn im oberen Bereich nach den Wurzeln gerade aus gefahren anstatt links in die Rinne zu hüpfen  Ich wäre der Spur fast gefolgt....


----------



## innerloop (21. Februar 2011)

wir waren am freitag in der hohl und hatten auch eine dame aufm XC fully dabei. ich glaube sie ist da lang gerauscht 

obwohl da bäume querliegen, kann man den rest der hohl noch fahren: man muss nur über den baum links neben dem "hüpfer über den baum" heben und man kann weiter fahren.

da die hohl ja eigentlich ein wanderweg ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass die bäume schnell weg geräumt werden...


----------



## PFADFINDER (21. Februar 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> da die hohl ja eigentlich ein wanderweg ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass die bäume schnell weg geräumt werden...



Wollen wir es hoffen. Bei denen weiß man nie. 

Kleine Empfehlung: über Satellit bzw. T-Home bekommt man ServusTV - hört sich zuerst popelig an - gehört aber Red Bull und dort gibt es jedes Wochenende Extremsport en masse. Dieses und letzte Wochenende z.B. The Atherton Project und MacAskills Way Back home, vor kurzem mal die Rampage komplett, viel Kletter- Basejump, Snowboardkrempel. Lohnt sich manchmal - auch wenn es das meiste Zeux auch bei Redbull online gibt ist es auch mal ganz schön, einfach nur am Fernseher was zu gucken


----------



## noon (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn es ein Film verdient hat gekauft zu werden dann ja wohl Lifecycles. Der macht einfach alles richtig. Sowas nicht zu unterstützen ist beinahe unverantwortlich.


----------



## anoli (21. Februar 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> wir waren am freitag in der hohl und hatten auch eine dame aufm XC fully dabei. ich glaube sie ist da lang gerauscht
> 
> obwohl da bäume querliegen, kann man den rest der hohl noch fahren: man muss nur über den baum links neben dem "hüpfer über den baum" heben und man kann weiter fahren.
> 
> da die hohl ja eigentlich ein wanderweg ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass die bäume schnell weg geräumt werden...


 

Der untere Teil ist kein Wanderweg. 
Eigentlich ist das nur ein Trail den sich die ca. 96 Biker gefahren haben die da öfter mal Spaß haben wollen.
Nur der Förster Riem hat da was dagegen.
Und er Wohnt leider genau an der Ausfahrt des letzten Stückes.
(Dort wo öfter der grüne Gleändewagen mit kasseler Nummer steht)

Der hat Mario und mich dort mal zusammengepfiffen weil wir ja seltene Pflanzen zerstören würden und es viel zu gefährlich sei weil wir die spielenden Kinder übersehen würden/könnten.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage wie es die Kinder hinbekommen die "seltenen" Pflanzen stehen zu lassen.
Und mir stellt sich die Frage ob er nur so alergisch auf Biker reagiert weil es seine Rotzlöffel sind die ausgerechnet im besten Stück spielen.

Naja die nächste Bauaktion kommt...
Dann wird halt der Baumsprung größer. Was der Superförster nämlich verpeilt ist, dass genau neben den Bäumen die da immer hingefahren werden, ne Menge Bauerde liegt


----------



## Alaskanier (21. Februar 2011)

Anoli ich werde dir deine Pumpe abkaufen Bzw. wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen werde ich dir das Geld geben. Da ich jezt auf Luft umgerüstet habe in meiner 888  (Protone)


----------



## DarkSensation (21. Februar 2011)

Forum = zum kotzen

Wenn eh jeder seinen weg geht werde ich das jetzt auch. 
Find es echt schade...


----------



## anoli (21. Februar 2011)

@ alaskanier

hört sich gut an.
ich fahr dir schon mal wieder über die füsse! meine hand macht sich auch langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (21. Februar 2011)

gut war am So fahren und hab nicht damit gerechnet das meine Front auf einmal so leicht hochkommt  mich hats beim aus dem Anliger rausziehen fast vom Rad gewickelt


----------



## Black_kite (21. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Alaskanier (21. Februar 2011)

was is den los Simon?


----------



## DarkSensation (21. Februar 2011)

Die Gruppe verläuft sich gerade. 
Das ist nichts gegen einzelne . ich steh mit meiner Ansicht nicht alleine da.

Werde jetzt mal zusehen das der neue trail fertig wird und täglich trainieren. 
Dieses Jahr stehen die ixs an für mich, da will ich noch ein wenig besser werden.


----------



## Alaskanier (21. Februar 2011)

naja manche ziehen weg andere kommen... der Lauf des Lebens.

mir fehlt erlichgesagt der Antrieb in Richtung Odenwald  da ich sehe was hier noch alles zu tun is und wir im Sommer Eröffnung haben  baue ich halt bei uns wenn ich nichtgerade fahre


----------



## anoli (22. Februar 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Die Gruppe verläuft sich gerade.
> Das ist nichts gegen einzelne . ich steh mit meiner Ansicht nicht alleine da.
> 
> Werde jetzt mal zusehen das der neue trail fertig wird und täglich trainieren.
> Dieses Jahr stehen die ixs an für mich, da will ich noch ein wenig besser werden.


 

Hey du bist der der sich nie meldet.
Ich ruf dich an, schreib hier rein, schick dir sms, schick dir pn. nichts.
geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (22. Februar 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Die Gruppe verläuft sich gerade. ...


 
bedenke: Einige halten von Nov. - April ihren Winterschlaf !

... ich fahre weiterhin meine Mittwochsrunde und besuchte die letzten Wochenenden den einen oder anderen Spot.

"*Weit und breit* war nichts von Darky zu sehen!" 

vllt. haben wir mittlerweile zu viel Spots (Baustellen) !?


----------



## entlebucher (22. Februar 2011)

@anoli: muss mich wohl nochmal wiederholen: Bitte keine Bauaktionen in der Hohl! Damit verhärtest du nur die Fronten und riskierst im Zweifel noch, dass der Weg komplett gesperrt wird. Wie schnell und einfach das geht, sieht man in Höchst.

Sei froh, dass es einen Spot gibt der geduldet wird. Besagter Förster ist im übrigen nicht für die Gemarkung zuständig, in der die Hohl liegt. Interessanterweise haben andere Biker keinen Ärger mit ihm bekommen.


----------



## ac3r (22. Februar 2011)

Jo von der Hohl würde ich auch die finger lassen sonst machen sie diese schöne abfahrt dicht ... und das wäre nicht so cool ... :/


----------



## innerloop (22. Februar 2011)

werft mal eine blick in die odenwald IG... wir neigen hier im thread gerade dazu, etwas zu offen zu reden und dieser ist öffentlich, man muss ihn nur finden.


----------



## Nomis10 (22. Februar 2011)

@DarkSensation: komm halt mal am we zum olymp in eisenbach.


----------



## anoli (22. Februar 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @anoli: muss mich wohl nochmal wiederholen: Bitte keine Bauaktionen in der Hohl! Damit verhärtest du nur die Fronten und riskierst im Zweifel noch, dass der Weg komplett gesperrt wird. Wie schnell und einfach das geht, sieht man in Höchst.
> 
> Sei froh, dass es einen Spot gibt der geduldet wird. Besagter Förster ist im übrigen nicht für die Gemarkung zuständig, in der die Hohl liegt. Interessanterweise haben andere Biker keinen Ärger mit ihm bekommen.


 
Halt die füße still 
Hab ich irgednwo geschrieben dass ich was mach?

Noch was, ich kanns nicht haben wenn man mir ausm Bauch raus Vorwürfe macht.

Lass das!


Das was ich angesprochen habe ist den betreffenden bekannt. dir wohl nicht.
Und genau der "liebe" Förster regt sich im unteren Teil auf. Ich bin nicht der Erste der von ihm zur Rede gestellt wurde. Wenn du noch nicht angesprochen wurdest, dann nur weil er dich dort noch nicht erwischt hat. Die Bäume die beschrieben wurden, sind von ihm dort hin bestellt worden. Denn die Hohl ist kein Kompostplatz. Aso muss es einen Grund haben... Und ohne einen kleinen Eingriff hätte da unten niemand mehr fahren können.
Es gibt aber leider nur eine Möglichkeit damit es mit diesem Herrn keinen Ärger mehr gibt.
Im unteren Teil nicht mehr fahren.
Die Bäume sind nur aus dem Grund da hingebracht worden. Im oberen Teil gibt es keine Baumbarrikaden, das ist der offizielle Wanderweg
Es gibt Stellen die von Förstern geduldet werden.
Der untere Teil der Hohl nicht.
Entweder nehmt ihr also Streitereien mit "einem" Förster in Kauf, oder ihr müsst aus dem unteren Teil wegbleiben. So handhabe ich das gerade. 
Ich fahr in den Wald um Spaß zu haben.
Da es genug Stellen gibt und langsam immer mehr gebaute und geduldete Trails, hab ich genug Spaß.


----------



## entlebucher (22. Februar 2011)

Das war nicht als Vorwurf gemeint, sondern als Bitte (lies doch noch mal nach 

Und ich finde es tatsächlich einfach "interessant", dass er sich noch nicht mit anderen Bikern angelegt hat. Bin ihm auch schon mehrfach vor die Füsse gefahren, und es gab noch keinen Ärger. Ist denn vorher irgendwas konkretes vorgefallen? gerne auch per PN!


----------



## innerloop (23. Februar 2011)

@anoli:
ich check gerade nicht, worauf du hinaus willst: fährst du den unteren teil der hohl noch oder nicht? lässt du es auf ärger mit dem förster ankommen oder nicht?

ich hatte bis jetzt auch das glück, noch nicht von ihm "erwischt" zu werden. ich verstehe nicht, was an dem unteren stück so verwerflich ist --- es ist doch nur ein trampelpfad. da ist nicht mal was gebaut. dem förster scheint es ums prinzip zu gehen, aber sein prinzip verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## anoli (23. Februar 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> @anoli:
> ich check gerade nicht, worauf du hinaus willst: fährst du den unteren teil der hohl noch oder nicht? lässt du es auf ärger mit dem förster ankommen oder nicht?
> 
> ich hatte bis jetzt auch das glück, noch nicht von ihm "erwischt" zu werden. ich verstehe nicht, was an dem unteren stück so verwerflich ist --- es ist doch nur ein trampelpfad. da ist nicht mal was gebaut. dem förster scheint es ums prinzip zu gehen, aber sein prinzip verstehe ich nicht.




Im Moment lass ich den Unteren Teil aus.
Also den Trampelpfad der bis vor kurzem nur über den kleinen Sprung über den Baumstamm befahrbar war. 

Ich versteh auch nicht was an dem unteren Stück so verwerflich ist.

Daher meine Vermutung (weiter oben) dass er sich wegen den spielenden Kindern (seine?) aufregt, weil wir sie ja anfahren könnten.

Was die anderen Biker betrifft: ich habs bisher nur gehört dass es schon ein paar Ermahnungen gab. Hat er mir sogar gesagt. O-Ton: "ich hab es euch doch schon öfter gesagt." darauf habe ich ihm geantwortet mir bzw. meinen Freunden hätte er es noch nicht gesagt. Wenn Ortsansässige verschont wurden, kanns am Bekanntenbonus liegen.

Erwischt hat er mich wie ich links den Steilhang runtergefahren bin.
Leider hab ich ihn erst gesehen wie ich schon in der Falllinie war, da war nichts mehr mit bremsen 
Wie dann Mario noch am Hang anhielt musste Herr Riem sich zusammennehmen 

Er hat mir mehrere Argumente genannt (spielende Kinder, seltene Pflanzen, wir dürften nur auf befestigten Wegen ab 1m Breite fahren, etc.)

So 1m breit ist der Trampelpfad nicht.
Und ich hab einfach keinen bock mir unnötigen Ärger einzuhandeln.
Da fahr ich halt das obere Stück, das geht ja sogar an einem Hochsitz vorbei, d.h. der zuständige Förster/Pächter weiß dass da gefahren wird, macht aber (noch) nichts.
Ich denke wenn sogar zusätzlich Stämme in die Einfahrt des unteren Teils gelegt wurden ist es 5 vor 12. Also nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis es mal Ärger gibt. Und da viele Biker die Hole kennen (da fahren ja auch CC Jungs in Strumpfhosen) bekommt es irgendwann mal einer ab.
Ich hab meine "Erläuterung" schon, auch was das "pimpen" der Hole betrifft. Sollte gut gemeint sein, aber hätte der Allgemeinheit geschadet. 

Also macht was ihr wollt, zu den neuen Stämmen habe ich was geschrieben, allerdings habe ich euch gewarnt.

Siehe das Busgeld vom AIR AFF am Frankenstein. Davon kann man sich nen neuen LRS kaufen


----------



## ironhorse74 (24. Februar 2011)

... hab gestern die hole mal unter die lupe genommen, da haben sich die ranger ganz schön ausgetopt - hoffe sie räumen ihr spielzimmer wieder auf ... 

hab dann loopi's spuren verfolgt und zur wurzelabfahrt durchgekämpft

ansonsten:
nichts ist unmöööglich - husqvaaarnaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (24. Februar 2011)

ich denke, wenn man im unteren Teil den Speed herausnimmt und aufpasst, das niemand sich im Bereich der Wurzel aufhält, dann passt das schon. Ich persönlich habe den Herrn Förster noch nie angetroffen - mich aber auch immer schon etwas gewundert, dass es noch keinen Trouble gab - schließlich fährt man ihm ja fast ins Wohnzimmer. 

Mit seltenen Pflanzen oder Erosion brauch mir aber keiner zu kommen, wenn ich dann sehe, das Onkel Heinz nebendran mit dem Trecker quer durch den Wald heizt, die ganzen Fichtenmopeds und Trecker pausenlos rumölen und zum Schluss noch der Harvester 10m breite Schneißen schlägt.

Ergo: ich werde dort weiterhin fahren - und versuche dabei rücksichtsvoll zu sein. 

Übrigens habe ich dort am Sonntag zwei Kids getroffen (so 10 oder 11 Jahre), bewaffnet mit Spaten und viel Elan - sie bauen im Wald ein paar Kicker - also nicht wundern, wenn mal wieder was auf der Hole gebaut wird. Wahrscheinlich war's dann der Sohn vom Förster


----------



## anoli (24. Februar 2011)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens habe ich dort am Sonntag zwei Kids getroffen (so 10 oder 11 Jahre), bewaffnet mit Spaten und viel Elan - sie bauen im Wald ein paar Kicker - also nicht wundern, wenn mal wieder was auf der Hole gebaut wird. Wahrscheinlich war's dann der Sohn vom Förster



Das wär absolut der Hammer!
Wenn das seine Kinder sind schenk ich ihnen sogar irgendwelche Teile die bei mir rumfliegen und die an ihren Bikes gebrauchen könnten.
Dann will ich mal die Reaktion vom Förster sehn wenn seine Jungs da runterrauschen.


----------



## freeolly (25. Februar 2011)

Servus! Werde am Samstag Mittag mal HB und Hole fahren.
Falls jemand in der Nähe ist bitte melden.
Hab zwar immer noch wenig Zeit wegen dem Umzug, aber so langsam muss ich wieder aufs Bike.
cheers
Olly


----------



## DarkSensation (26. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse an meinem lapierre?
Ist ab sofort günstig abzugeben.


----------



## innerloop (26. Februar 2011)

freeolly schrieb:


> Servus! Werde am Samstag Mittag mal HB und Hole fahren.
> Falls jemand in der Nähe ist bitte melden.
> Hab zwar immer noch wenig Zeit wegen dem Umzug, aber so langsam muss ich wieder aufs Bike.
> cheers
> Olly


wir sind heute doch nicht weg gekommen: riesen verwandtschaftsbesuch und festgequatscht. wollen wir die hüpfburgreinigung für nächstes WE in angriff nehmen? wer hat zeit und lust?


----------



## freeolly (26. Februar 2011)

Hey Mo! Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Eyecatcher (28. Februar 2011)

Ich auch ;-)
Habe aber nur am Sa Zeit.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (28. Februar 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an meinem lapierre?
> Ist ab sofort günstig abzugeben.




nix mehr lapi??? blöd?? oder kein bock mehr drauf?? was wolle dafür???


----------



## DarkSensation (28. Februar 2011)

Hab mir endlich einen Traum aus Alu erfüllt.
mehr verrat ich nicht.

Das lapierre steht fest zum verkauf. Mit allen geilen Sachen die dran sind.
preis... bestes gebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. März 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Hab mir endlich einen Traum aus Alu erfüllt.
> mehr verrat ich nicht.
> 
> Das lapierre steht fest zum verkauf. Mit allen geilen Sachen die dran sind.
> preis... bestes gebot.



naja bestes gebot ist keine detailierte auskunft...
was ist mit deiner fox 40???


----------



## DarkSensation (3. März 2011)

....ebay!


----------



## innerloop (4. März 2011)

morgen, also samstag, hüpfburg aufräumen... wir wollen so zwischen 13 und 14 uhr da sein.
wer kommt noch?


----------



## jeses (4. März 2011)

wir werden übers wochenende in Eisenbach am olymp sein und fleißig bauen und fahren seid alle herzlich eingeladen 

lg Jonas


----------



## freeolly (5. März 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> morgen, also samstag, hüpfburg aufräumen... wir wollen so zwischen 13 und 14 uhr da sein.
> wer kommt noch?



Bin so gegen 2 da!

Cu

Olly


----------



## DarkSensation (5. März 2011)

was ist denn mit dem sascha los???

Handy aus, keine reaktion auf e-mail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeolly (5. März 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> was ist denn mit dem sascha los???
> 
> Handy aus, keine reaktion auf e-mail...



Mach mir auch schon Sorgen, hat sich auch bei mir nicht gemeldet....
Bist Du nachher dabei?


----------



## DarkSensation (5. März 2011)

nein ich renoviere...
ausserdem ist alte bike in ebay und das neue noch auf reisen... 

nächste woche wieder.

zu sascha:
er hat mir letzte woche noch geschrieben das ich anrufen soll... handy aus!
vllt hat er mal wieder wäsche an falschen orten liegen lassen


----------



## Eyecatcher (5. März 2011)

Hey war total geil heute! 
Haben in HB etwas aufgeräumt und die linke line wiederbelebt und bis zum nächsten Querweg gezogen, fun to ride!
Aber er-fahrt es selbst...


----------



## innerloop (6. März 2011)

bin heute mit georg ab halb drei an der hüpfburg. wer lust hat möge doch auch kommen


----------



## innerloop (8. März 2011)

wer hat am SA lust auf ne runde in der hüpfburg, so ab 13 uhr? hohl ist natürlich auch immer drin, aber die ist wie schon weiter oben zu lesen sehr ruppig.


----------



## innerloop (9. März 2011)

was technisches: hat einer von euch einen dämpfer mit 216 mm oder 222 mm einbaumaß "übrig", den er mir für 2 wochen leihen würde?
mein dämpfer muss dringend für einen service eingeschickt werden und ich habe nur ein bike und will nicht unbedingt aufsbiken verzichten...


----------



## freeolly (10. März 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> was technisches: hat einer von euch einen dämpfer mit 216 mm oder 222 mm einbaumaß "übrig", den er mir für 2 wochen leihen würde?
> mein dämpfer muss dringend für einen service eingeschickt werden und ich habe nur ein bike und will nicht unbedingt aufsbiken verzichten...



Hi Mo,
Kann Dir ein Bike 2 Wochen leihen... wie wäre es mit dem Helius FR?

Cheers
Olly


----------



## innerloop (11. März 2011)

wow, was ein großzügiges angebot!!! das nehme ich natürlich sehr gerne an!


----------



## innerloop (11. März 2011)

wer kommt morgen mit nach heubach?


----------



## freeolly (11. März 2011)

Bin gegen 1400 da, mal sehen wie du das FR bewegst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (13. März 2011)

Guden. Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich entschieden, dieses Jahr wieder an den Gardasee zum Bikefestival zu fahren. Leider hat mir ein Bekannter jetzt abgesagt - und somit habe ich Platz im Auto. Wenn wer Bock hat mitzufahren - hier mein Plan: 

Wollte in der Nacht vom Donnerstag auf Freitag starten. Ankunft dann in Riva am Freitag morgens. Unterkunft in Beschlag nehmen, kurz pennen. Gegen mittag kleine Tour, dann Festival, dann ... mal sehen. 
Samstag und Sonntag Tour, entweder Shuttle/geführt oder auch auf eigene Faust, eventuell Seilbahnunterstützung, je nach Schneelage.
Sonntag nacht wieder zurück, da ich am Montag um 7 wieder zuHause sein muss. 

Enge Zeittaktung, ich weiß, ist aber nicht anders machbar.

Ich biete - schnelles Auto mit Popo-Heizung, Fahrradträger, und noch keine Unterkunft - aber eventuell ist ein Appartement bei einem Bekannten frei.

Hier mal ein paar Appetizer - wobei den Lago müsste ja jeder kennen und lieben - oder hassen 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Grüße vom Pfadfinder


----------



## underdog01 (14. März 2011)

Cool, dass Du auch kommst!

Vielleicht gibt es ja wieder ein Greenpeace-Festival?


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. März 2011)

Wenn am nächsten Tag die Contessa-Girls wieder mit mir auf 'ne Tour gehen, soll es mir recht sein ;-)


----------



## Eyecatcher (16. März 2011)

Sind auch am überlegen ob wir zum Gardasee hinfahren, habe gehört man könnte dort auch gut zelten? Stimmt das? 
Jemand am WE in HB?

MFG Stephie


----------



## ac3r (16. März 2011)

ich bin in HB  ab wann seit ihr ca da ?


----------



## PFADFINDER (16. März 2011)

Man kann dort auch zelten - in Riva gibt es 2 oder 3 Camping-Plätze direkt am Brione - ca. 2 km vom Festival entfernt. Ansonsten in Torbole sind auch noch 2 Plätze. Sind dann 2 km mehr. Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber Hotel/Pension/Fewo - habe schon ein Festival-Wochenende im Zelt im Dauerregen verbracht. War nicht so doll. Am ersten Tag bei der ersten Tour komplett naß und dann quasi Dauerzustand bis wir zuhause waren.

Wann wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## Eyecatcher (17. März 2011)

Wollen wahrscheinlich irgendwann am Donnerstag los, mal schaun wann da ich die Nacht Dienst habe.
Wollen weil wir hoffen, dass dies günstiger ist? Was bezahlt man denn für hotel oder Fewo?


----------



## Vulgarius (17. März 2011)

hey wer hat den den trail am steinbruch in hainstadt nach oben ausgebaut?


----------



## underdog01 (17. März 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Wollen wahrscheinlich irgendwann am Donnerstag los, mal schaun wann da ich die Nacht Dienst habe.
> Wollen weil wir hoffen, dass dies gÃ¼nstiger ist? Was bezahlt man denn fÃ¼r hotel oder Fewo?



Wir zahlen zu dritt fÃ¼r 4 NÃ¤chte im 4* Hotel 416â¬ inclusive FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck.

Sind also ca. 35â¬ die Nacht pro Nase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (18. März 2011)

was geht am WE?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. März 2011)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> hey wer hat den den trail am steinbruch in hainstadt nach oben ausgebaut?



ich wüsste ne antwort aber ich verrat nix   nur so viel....könnte da auch wohnen.......


----------



## richtig (18. März 2011)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ich wüsste ne antwort aber ich verrat nix   nur so viel....könnte da auch wohnen.......



oh, der tipp ist brandheiß 
ich denke mal es war der, "der gerne ausbaut" 

grussascha


----------



## ac3r (18. März 2011)

oho sascha meldet sich wieder  hätte ich ja garnicht für möglich gehalten  mal sehen vielleicht am WE nach Bf....sehen wir heute ...oder HB


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. März 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> oh, der tipp ist brandheiß
> ich denke mal es war der, "der gerne ausbaut"
> 
> grussascha




ach den, der einfach bauen geht, meinst du???


----------



## ironhorse74 (19. März 2011)

... ich glaub ich seh nicht richtig ! - terraformer ist wieder da 

@ richtig and dr.
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac3r (21. März 2011)

Hi, war am WE in BF und habe mir mal die ganzen veränderungen angeschaut ... nur so als info.. Schwarze und Grüne Strecke sind gleich...Rot wurde ziemlich verändert  neue sprünge / neue lines.... 

mfg
chris


----------



## Dr.Workshop (21. März 2011)

ac3r schrieb:


> Hi, war am WE in BF und habe mir mal die ganzen veränderungen angeschaut ... nur so als info.. Schwarze und Grüne Strecke sind gleich...Rot wurde ziemlich verändert  neue sprünge / neue lines....
> 
> mfg
> chris



ja aber das ist doch grundsätzlich mal nicht schlecht


----------



## ac3r (21. März 2011)

jo aber mir hat die alte rote strecke besser gefallen..wobei ich kannst halt nicht genau sagen, da ich die ganzen neuen sachen noch nicht fahren konnte da sie gesperrt waren ... aber sie ganz anders aus


----------



## Dr.Workshop (21. März 2011)

ac3r schrieb:


> jo aber mir hat die alte rote strecke besser gefallen..wobei ich kannst halt nicht genau sagen, da ich die ganzen neuen sachen noch nicht fahren konnte da sie gesperrt waren ... aber sie ganz anders aus




naja das muss man halt mal testen


----------



## ac3r (21. März 2011)

Jo der Meinung bin ich auch!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (21. März 2011)

ac3r schrieb:


> Jo der Meinung bin ich auch!



bin schon ganz geil drauf!


----------



## richtig (22. März 2011)

17 EUR.... puh.


----------



## Vulgarius (22. März 2011)

gibt es dieses jahr wenigstens endlich wieder lift einsatz?


----------



## ac3r (22. März 2011)

ka aber 17 â¬ ist doch auch nicht die welt wenn ihr ehrlichseit.....


----------



## Alaskanier (22. März 2011)

keine ahnung aber mir wurde gesagt das ich es am 2.4. schon sehen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac3r (22. März 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> keine ahnung aber mir wurde gesagt das ich es am 2.4. schon sehen werde




ja ich kann da leider nicht.... aber ich glaube bus ...


----------



## Vulgarius (23. März 2011)

also bei den strecken und nur bus shutteln wo man dann auch noch nen halben kilometer stramplen muss find ich es zu teuer ! da kann man das geld sparen schiebt lieber das trainiert sogar auchnoch und man hat mehr puste wenns in nen richtigen park geht


----------



## ironhorse74 (24. März 2011)

... deshalb empfiehlt es sich immer, für bf ne jahreskarte zu ordern !

gestern: steinbruch-burg-nicklas-galgenberg

@ chris
danke für deinen begleitschutz

und hier mal ein lob an die bauherren des nicklas-trail 
habt ihr super gemacht


----------



## ac3r (24. März 2011)

Bin heute in HB ca14:00 wer noch ?


----------



## innerloop (25. März 2011)

war sehr schön heute!


----------



## ac3r (25. März 2011)

ja war auf jedenfall geil gestern...aber man bin ich heute KO !


----------



## richtig (25. März 2011)

wie schauts denn wochenende aus?
ich denke da werde ich es wagen. war nach meiner sportabstinenz zwischenzeitlich schon 2 mal laufen (inkl. kniebeschwerden und muskelkater).

grussascha


----------



## ac3r (25. März 2011)

heute bin ich in HB ab ca 15:00 wer noch ?


----------



## Eyecatcher (25. März 2011)

Sind dieses WE in Zipfen stationiert, das heißt morgen Hb und So noch offen. Wie wäre es mal wieder mit Pfi oder Steinbruch?

@sascha: wäre cool dich mal wieder zu treffen!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialero (25. März 2011)

War heute mit simon und jan in pfbach
war toll alles super befahrbar,nur n lift fehlt noch


----------



## ac3r (26. März 2011)

Jo heute war sau sau cool in HB morgen wahrscheinlich wieder


----------



## trialero (26. März 2011)

die eule ist wieder da


----------



## Sir_D (26. März 2011)

Gerüchte... nichts als Gerüchte...


----------



## ac3r (27. März 2011)

bin heute in HB so ab ca 14:00 denke ich vielleicht auch 15:00 noch jemand anwesend ?


----------



## innerloop (27. März 2011)

eher 15 uhr^^ bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (27. März 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> @sascha: wäre cool dich mal wieder zu treffen!



Bald, versprochen!
Oder anders gesagt: "ich arbeite dran..."







grussascha


----------



## innerloop (28. März 2011)

was ist denn da passiert? aber sascha, du hast noch mindestens 4 wochen zeit dein bike zu richten.^^ ich habe mir heute bei einem sturz ein band in der rechten schulter gerissen und falle erst mal die oben genannte zeit aus. jetzt laufe ich wie ein einarmiger bandit durch die gegend mit fixiertem rechtem arm 

gruß moe


----------



## ac3r (28. März 2011)

och moe...aber ok 4 wochen dann kannst du wieder richtig durchstarten...ich freu mich drauf


----------



## richtig (28. März 2011)

oh mann, du armer. was isst passiert? welches band?


----------



## innerloop (28. März 2011)

es war dieser doofe double direkt nach der einfahrt zur hüpfburg. ich bin ihn schon 5 mal gut gesprungen, nur bei diesem sprung war ich zu schnell und bin übern lenker. der double verzeiht echt keine fehler...

gerissen ist das band, das den oberarmknochen mit dem schlüsselbein verbindet, direkt oben auf der schulter. da es aber nur 1 von 3en ist, stehen die heilungschancen gut. mit der armfixierung bin ich sogar schmerzfrei. nur bekomme ich bald tierischen muskelkater im linken arm, da der nicht gewohnt ist so viel zu schaffen


----------



## richtig (28. März 2011)

tossy1, tossy2 oder subscapularis?
ich weiß nicht welchen double du meinst.

grussascha


----------



## ac3r (28. März 2011)

Nochmal wegen BF...war heute wieder da also sieht nach Lift aus ... nicht nach BUS... Rote strecke ist mitlerweile fertig umgebaut .... nicht zu meiner Begeisterung....da ich auch mein ersten sturz hinter mir habe und nun ein neues Laufrad brauche.... ÄTZEND!!!
@MOE Schnelle und gute besserung ...


----------



## innerloop (28. März 2011)

@acer: haste dir was getan oder ist nur das laufrad kaputt? wo und wie bist du geatürzt?

@richtig: tossy 2.

kennst du noch den absprung ganz oben, der in die wand gerichtet war? der ist jetzt zu einem double umgebaut, der mehr in richtung der fall-linie in der rinne zeigt. da bin ich gestürzt. ich war zu schnell...


----------



## richtig (28. März 2011)

oh mist. das dreckding.
ich weiß.
der kickt zu sehr.
den wollten wir noch aufschütten und etwas umshapen.

da bin ich auch fast gestürzt. du wärst dann das erste opfer.
gute besserung!!!!

grussascha


----------



## anoli (28. März 2011)

ac3r schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen BF...war heute wieder da also sieht nach Lift aus ... nicht nach BUS... Rote strecke ist mitlerweile fertig umgebaut .... nicht zu meiner Begeisterung....da ich auch mein ersten sturz hinter mir habe und nun ein neues Laufrad brauche.... ÄTZEND!!!
> @MOE Schnelle und gute besserung ...


 
Servus!
Muss mich auch mal wieder melden 

Wir haben lange an der Roten gebaut und einiges verändert, stimmt.
Glaubt mir, ewige Diskussionen ...

Am Sonntag waren wir dann da und die Kritik hatte in Begeisterung umgeschlagen.

Vorab ein Hinweis:
Den Northshore zum Steilhang langsam fahren, den Drop links neben dem Northshore auch, der Steilhang ist jetzt steiler, aber fahrbar. Und auch noch mit einem fetten Grinsen wenn man die Erstbefahrung hinter sich hat 

Ansonsten sind ein paar nette neue Sachen eingebaut und einige Abzweigungen auf der Roten. Bringt so Abwechslung und schafft Möglichkeiten langsam und schnelle Fahrer auseinander zu bringen.

@ ac3r 
wo biste denn gestürzt?

@ Moe
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac3r (29. März 2011)

mich hat es bei der roten strecke bei dem drop...gelegt...da wo nebendran das neue holz ding ist....denke man könnte es shore oder holz drop nennen..kommt halt immer drauf an wie man es fährt ...


----------



## Eyecatcher (31. März 2011)

Bf mit Lift, das gibt ja ein Spaß  Die letzten beiden Male wo ich das Ding benutzt habe bin ich im hohen Bogen durch die Absperrung geflogen, weil ich den ummantelten Schlepper nicht unterm Sattel weggezogen bekommen habe...
Georg und ich werden morgen hier in Da ne Runde drehen und am So wahrscheinlich auch, jemand Lust?


----------



## anoli (31. März 2011)

ac3r schrieb:


> mich hat es bei der roten strecke bei dem drop...gelegt...da wo nebendran das neue holz ding ist....denke man könnte es shore oder holz drop nennen..kommt halt immer drauf an wie man es fährt ...



oh das ist ärgerlich.
Ja Werner muss noch irgendwas hinhängen damit man weiß dass was geändert wurde und langsam an das Teil ranfährt.
Ich sprech ihn nochmal an.


----------



## Sir_D (31. März 2011)

is doch schon geschehen 
gibt eine Art "Trichter" der zum bremsen zwingt...
ab wann bist Samstag´fit Herr Hausmeister?


----------



## anoli (1. April 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> is doch schon geschehen
> gibt eine Art "Trichter" der zum bremsen zwingt...
> ab wann bist Samstag´fit Herr Hausmeister?


 
Gutgut, schön dass es noch genug Fleißige gibt die auch unter der Woche was machen können


----------



## Sansarah (1. April 2011)

Sooo..morgen ist es soweit 

Wer kommt denn noch alles nach Beerfelden?

Außer die üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## Eyecatcher (3. April 2011)

Berichtet doch bitte mal ausführlich über eure Impression von bf! Bilder wären auch geil! Leider bin ich gerade in einer krassen lernphase (11 Fächer, 2 praktische Prüfungen) und habe nur noch 1 Woche bis dahin und kann leider keinen Tag für BF entbeeren...


----------



## anoli (3. April 2011)

So aus gesundheitlichen gründen heute noch am pc  
Es gibt Leute die hatten heut Nacht Bild und Tonausfall 

Schwarze und Blaue wie letztes Jahr.
Grüne die Anlieger sind neu gemacht.
Rote ein paar kleinere neue Sprünge, ne kleine Brücke. Es gibt durch Umfahrungen eigentlich ne neue Strecke neben der Roten. Die Steilwand ist umgestaltet.


----------



## richtig (3. April 2011)

Wie wird denn das Bauen in Beerfelden organisiert?
Bzw. wer beaufsichtigt die ganzen Bauarbeiten?
Gibt es da einen Masterplan oder wird eher spontan entschieden was gebaut wird?
Das interessiert mich schon länger, da mittlerweile ja viele von Euch dort aktiv mithelfen zu bauen.

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (3. April 2011)

das willst du gar nicht wissen Sascha 
Mario, Steffen, Gabi, Jan,Jürgen,Kröte, Raimund, paar in BF zum Inventar gehörende, Sarah und meinereiner...und natürlich Cheffe selber...
Wir planen, besprechen zusammen...die besten Ideen werden dann möglichst umgesetzt...wenn nicht gerade wieder verschiedene Meinungen herrschen...
Die von einem und die von 10 anderen  gelle ...HAMMER-SPRUCH ...an dieser Stellevom Eisenpferd !
Also ja, grober Masterplan...Aufsicht net nötig da alles in Koop geschieht und durch Werner(als Betreiber) gesegnet sein muß.

Greetz das Eule


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. April 2011)

@ eyecatcher

bilder der strecken in bf siehe:
www.bikepark-beerfelden.de
oder
www.facebook.de - bikepark beerfelden


----------



## Eyecatcher (4. April 2011)

Cool danke, das habt ihr wirklich sehr schön gemacht.Da bekommt man richtig Lust! Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja in 2 Wochen mal nach bf. Werde am Mi nachmittag gegen 15h in DA mit der Georg ne Runde drehen, wer Lust hat soll sich bitte melden!

@mario: colles Trikot und Bilder!  Sag mal Bescheid, wenn du das nächste mal zu Biken in BF bist.


----------



## De_Anner (5. April 2011)

Habs jetzt auch endlich mal hier ins Forum geschafft 
Ich (Jan) wohne in Gr-Umstadt und bin nun nach überstanderner Grippe wieder mit meinem Enduro in der Umgebung unterwegs!


----------



## richtig (5. April 2011)

na endlich....
seid lieb zu jan!!!


----------



## ac3r (6. April 2011)

immer  sau gut das du es auch mal gepackt hast Jan  wurde auch langsam zeit...nachdem wir in beerfelden waren hat er blut geleckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (6. April 2011)

*LIEB BIN ZU JAN*


----------



## anoli (6. April 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Berichtet doch bitte mal ausführlich über eure Impression von bf! Bilder wären auch geil! Leider bin ich gerade in einer krassen lernphase (11 Fächer, 2 praktische Prüfungen) und habe nur noch 1 Woche bis dahin und kann leider keinen Tag für BF entbeeren...


 

Hm haste dann bald deinen doc?
Kannst dich ja mal mim Bikepark kurzschließen.
Da ist ne Bikestation in Planung, mit Leihbikes und Sofortreparaturen.
Dann könnte man da oben neben Leihrädern und Reparaturen gleich noch ärztliche Hilfe anbieten.
Wäre dann nicht Essen auf Rädern, sondern Arzt auf Rädern.



achso :daumendrück:


----------



## innerloop (6. April 2011)

haha ich bastel der stephie ein blaulicht auf den helm und ne sirene ans bike!


----------



## De_Anner (6. April 2011)

Da fühle ich mich doch gleich herzlich willkommen


----------



## Eyecatcher (6. April 2011)

Mit Blaulicht, mhh...
Brauche noch 2 Jahre und dann darf man mit Ärztin schimpfen, so lange geniese ich noch meine Verantwortungslosigkeit ;-) 
Aber ich wollte mir demnächst mal nen Erste Hilfe kit für den Rucksack zulegen, dann bräuchte ich auch nur noch nen Bikerucksack der mir passt. Irgendwie sind die Dinger nur für große Menschen gedacht....


----------



## anoli (7. April 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Mit Blaulicht, mhh...
> Brauche noch 2 Jahre und dann darf man mit Ärztin schimpfen, so lange geniese ich noch meine Verantwortungslosigkeit ;-)
> Aber ich wollte mir demnächst mal nen Erste Hilfe kit für den Rucksack zulegen, dann bräuchte ich auch nur noch nen Bikerucksack der mir passt. Irgendwie sind die Dinger nur für große Menschen gedacht....



Ich hab nen Camelback Trinkrucksack.
Der ist ziemlich klein.
hat ne 1,5L Blase
Platz in das Fach der Blase noch Irgenwas reinzupacken und ein kleines Extrafach.
Dazu noch ne Menge Riemen für Schoner und Helm


----------



## Sir_D (7. April 2011)

könntest auch meinen Deuter Attack haben...2l Blase und 5l zusätzlich...
ist ein reiner Day-Pack...

siehe http://www.cycle-basar.de/Rucksaecke-Taschen/Rucksaecke/Deuter-Attack-Rucksack.html


----------



## richtig (8. April 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Aber ich wollte mir demnächst mal nen Erste Hilfe kit für den Rucksack zulegen....



Carepaket für echte Kerle:

- Eine Tube Jodsalbe (für alles was blutet)
- Eine Tube Voltaren (für alles was innerlich weh tut)
- 4 Ibuprofen 200 (obligatorisch bei blutenden beschwerden)
- 4 Aspirin (obligatorisch bei nicht blutenden beschwerden)
- Pinzette (für alles was drin steckt)
- 1 Bogen Pflaster (für alles was raussifft)
- 1 Mullbinde (für alles was immer noch raussifft)
- 1 Klinge für Cutter (für alles was abhängt und für pflaster)

Den ganzen andern Schei$$, der in so nem First-Aid Kit drin ist braucht man nicht. 


------------------------------


ACHTUNG TOUR:

Morgen, Samstag, zwischen 10 und 11 wollen Jan und ich (und ggf. Olly?) ne kleine Tour fahren. Geplant sind RH -> BURG -> HAINSTADT/HOHL -> HB... irgendsowas. Nicht zu wild. Gegen 1400h wäre der Spaß dann vorbei.


Grussascha


----------



## freeolly (8. April 2011)

Hey! Muss leider absagen. Bin schon früher als geplant bei SEAT im Einsatz.
Sonntag leider auch.... 
Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!
cu
Olly


----------



## Eyecatcher (10. April 2011)

Haha, das ist echt gut "Blutende Beschwerden" Da werde ich doch gleich morgen in der Prüfung die Patienten mal nach fragn, hihi...

Ein Dreickstuch muss aber auch rein, ich hätte jetzt schon 2 mal eins brauchen können, leider... Aber eins basteln ist ja auch ok. Ja mal sehen mit dem Rucksack, wegen meiner Schulter sollte halt der Großteil des Gewichts auf der Hüfte liegen sonst kann ich ja auch weiter mit meinem Aldirucksack rumgurken. Evt fahre ich ende nächster Woche mal zu Hibike und probiere mal einen sauteuren Ergonrucksack an.
Hoffe ihr hattet alle schöne Touren dieses We!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (13. April 2011)

zur Info:
http://www.mtb-odw.de/


----------



## richtig (13. April 2011)

Von den Plänen habe ich schon gehört. Wie sollen die Strecken aussehen? Weiß da jemand genaueres? Ich nehme an es werden nur vorhandene Wege im Wald verbunden und beschildert und so der ein oder andere Rundweg definiert. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass Trails vermieden werden, um nicht in Konflikt mit dieser "Wegeregelung" (mind. 2 Meter breit u.s.w.) kommen.

grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (13. April 2011)

@ richtig
ich kenne einige von den mömlinger jungs - und die sind total trail orientiert - da wird sicher das eine oder andere schmankerl dabei sein ... von steinbruch, burg und einhardtsweg hab ich schon was leuten gehört ...


----------



## Sebb_ (13. April 2011)

Also ich bin einer von den Mömlinger Jungs und kann euch versichern:

Wir haben versucht einen sehr hohen Trailanteil zu erreichen !

Leider hatten da oftmals unsere Tierfreunde mit Schießgewehr was dagegen (kennt ihr bestimmt... ), aber die Strecke hat trotzdem noch einen sehr hohen Trailanteil und ist mit einigen Schmankerln gespickt

Mehr kann ich leider noch nicht verraten, aber wir sehen uns ja bestimmt bei der Eröffnung, oder...


----------



## richtig (13. April 2011)

Toll!!!
Eröffnung wann und wo?

Danke für das Wiederaufhängen der Zettel in Hb.

Grussascha


----------



## archiv (16. April 2011)

wo gibt es denn nähe frankenstein noch gute trails? kann mal jmd paar nennen?


----------



## richtig (16. April 2011)

hm, da oben ist alles voll mit guten trails. leider bin ich erst wenige male dort unterwegs gewesen. am besten suchst du dir einen local (frankenstein/rinne thread) und schließt dich einer tour an. die kurven regelmäßig zwischen melibikus und frankenstein rum.

grussascha


----------



## Eyecatcher (18. April 2011)

Also was den F-Stein betrifft kennen wir uns gut aus, schreib mir doch mal ne pn und wir machen was genaues aus. Die nächtes Tpur steht vermutlich morgen an.
Fährt irgendwer am WE nach BF? Happy Easter Biken? Wenn ja an welchem Tag? 
Mfg


----------



## anoli (19. April 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Fährt irgendwer am WE nach BF? Happy Easter Biken? Wenn ja an welchem Tag?
> Mfg



Servus,
auf jeden Fall!
Hab gerade Infos bekommen dass ich Freitag verplant bin.
(Ist schon fast wie mit ner Sekretärin   )

Ansonsten ist noch nichts ausgemacht wer wann kommen will, 1 oder 2 Mal fahr ich hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ourewäller Bub (21. April 2011)

Jemand lust auf ne Tour heute mittag.

Würde gegen 16:30 Uhr in Gr.-Umstadt starten

Ziel: egal


----------



## anoli (21. April 2011)

Ourewäller Bub schrieb:


> Jemand lust auf ne Tour heute mittag.
> 
> Würde gegen 16:30 Uhr in Gr.-Umstadt starten
> 
> Ziel: egal




hm muss arbeiten ...


----------



## richtig (21. April 2011)

ich reite gegen halb 7 nochmal aus.
knappe 1,5 stunden tour. magst du da mit?
von umstadt aus.


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (21. April 2011)

Sorry, das ist bissl spät und wollte nicht so lange auf der Arbeit sein. Ein anderes mal gerne wieder.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## richtig (21. April 2011)

Schade, OK.
Hat sonst jemand Lust?

Gestern um kurz nach 19h habe ich in HB 2 Biker getroffen, die ich nicht kannte. Liest derjenige zufällig hier mit? Die beiden hatten relativ ambitioniertes Gerät am Start mit ordentlich Federweg. Die Standrohre waren nicht nur lang; auch sehr dick - es dürfte sich hier um eine ähnliche Fahrweise handeln.

Grussascha


----------



## underdog01 (21. April 2011)

Ich treffe mich heute um 19:30h mit XXXX am XXXX, falls Du da Interesse hast....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (21. April 2011)

Seid Ihr mit Lampen unterwegs?
Was habt Ihr geplant?


----------



## underdog01 (21. April 2011)

Ich nehme meine Lampen mit, ich denke XXXX auch.

Wird eine Standartrunde... Hohl, Hüpfburg und so..  

(Gegen 22h will ich wieder zu Hause sein. [XXXX])


----------



## richtig (22. April 2011)

Alle sind in Beerfelden :/ und sitz hier und arbeite.
Fiese Welt.


----------



## underdog01 (22. April 2011)

Ich arbeite auch!

Aber morgen und übermogen habe ich frei!


----------



## Sir_D (23. April 2011)

Nicht alle Sasch ! Nicht alle ! 
hab immo so heftige Migräneschübe die immer dann kommen wenn ich was droppe oder springe...
daher erst mal alles laaangsaaam ;


----------



## De_Anner (23. April 2011)

Beerfelden war klasse!


----------



## trialero (23. April 2011)

hab dich gar nicht gesehen

nur schildkröte anoli und noch welche deren namen ich aber nicht weiss

war aber heute auch schön

die kröte hat mir n paar gute spuren gezeigt, danke führ die führungsrunden

als ich dann allein fuhr kam ich immer woanders hin aber egal 
kam immer wieder auf den parkplatz oder direkt an die halle


----------



## richtig (29. April 2011)

An der HB ist der Große ausgebessert. Dabei habe ich den "Buckel" in der Mitte des Absprungs etwas weggeshaped. Nur zur Info.

Grussascha


----------



## Sir_D (29. April 2011)

werden morgen oder so nach hb touren...hohl, hüpfburg,frankfurter,burg,obrunn,pfirsch....in der reihenfolge

mag sich wer anschließen oder treffen wir auf wen ?

was ist mit 1.Mai-Biken?


----------



## richtig (1. Mai 2011)

guter tag!
grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (1. Mai 2011)

mich hats schon wieder hingewaffelt an der rinne, weil jemand in meiner line stand und ich dann vercrappt habe... verletzungsstand nach freitag und samstag: verstauchter mittelfinger links, fette schürfwunde am oberschenkel links und noch das linke knie dick. argh!!! zum glück ist an meiner schulter alles noch heile!!
verurteilt mich, dass ich nicht alles an protection angezogen habe, was ich besitze. ich hab immer keine lust das alles aufm rad mitzuschleppen und werde immer direkt dafür bestraft, wenn ich zu viel gas geben


----------



## ac3r (1. Mai 2011)

oh man moe.....du machst sachen !!! also was lernst du rasu mehr dein protektoren tragen ! was glaubst du muss du wieder pausieren oder beißt du auf dei zähne und fährst weiter ?


----------



## innerloop (1. Mai 2011)

mit dem finger bin ich ja gestern schon wieder gefahren, aber die schürfwunde ist echt hässlich!!!! die sifft ohne ende, aber am wochenende bin ich wieder am start! da ist ja auch das testival bei hibike. aber ich werde wohl mit meinem bike antanzen, da ich letztes jahr zwei fehlgriffe gemacht habe und das bergauf fahren und bergab heitzen dann nicht so spaßig war...


----------



## Denaro (2. Mai 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> aber ich werde wohl mit meinem bike antanzen, da ich letztes jahr zwei fehlgriffe gemacht habe und das bergauf fahren und bergab heitzen dann nicht so spaßig war...


Was für 2 fehlgriffe hasten gehabt? wollt mir demnächst auch ein neues Bike holen.


----------



## innerloop (2. Mai 2011)

das waren nur fehlgriffe in anführungszeichen:

morewood mbuzi: hier war der sattel absoluter murks, noch nie sowas unbequemes gefahren. der hinterbau war bockig, obwohl ich beim foxstand mir dämpfer und gabel habe einstellen lassen. zudem habe ich verpeilt mir die bremsen (nicht werkzeuglos einzustellen) auf meine hände einzustellen und das war bergab ein graus. 

specialized sx trail: das soll ja ein touren enduro/freerider sein und wird mit stummelstütze ausgegeben. bergauf war ätzend. zudem ist das sx trail sehr straff... bisschen softer hätte es sein können. gleiches problem mit der bremseneinstellung. ich habe irgendwie nicht sooo große hände und wenn ich die bremshebel nicht optimal eingestellt habe, bekomme ich schnell krampfende hände...


----------



## Denaro (2. Mai 2011)

aso wie bist denn mit dem Jimbo zufrieden?


----------



## innerloop (2. Mai 2011)

bin eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden. es hat bis jetzt noch jeden blödsinn mitgemacht (beerfelden, rinne und noch andere spots in der umgebung). es ist halt ein gutmütiges enduro, geht gut ab im downhill und auch bergauf geht was und ich fahre gerne bergauf. der hinterbau ist mit luftdämpfer ziemlich satt, mit einem coil dämpfer wäre das ansprechen aber sicherlich besser. mit meinem aufbau (kefü, bashguard, kindshock) bin ich aber an die 16kg rangenommen. aber mit der entsprechenden fitness in den beinen kann man auch noch lange touren fahren.

allerdings schaue ich mich trotzdem nach einem tourenfähigen freerider um. ein nicolai helius afr wäre mein traum, aber dafür muss ich noch einige zeit sparen.


----------



## Denaro (2. Mai 2011)

so langsam glaub ich sind wir off topic  ich werd mir ei trek remedy 8 holen?
wo gibt´s in der umgebung gute spots?


----------



## innerloop (2. Mai 2011)

bei groß-umstadt, nähe höchst und eisenbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denaro (3. Mai 2011)

wenn ich mein neues Bike hab komm ich mal vorbei


----------



## Vulgarius (3. Mai 2011)

hey weiß jemand ob am we beim hibike testival auch der shop auf hat und man normale sachen kaufen kann odenr ist da nur testen angesagt und nur die zum test bereiten sachen kaufbar?


----------



## ac3r (3. Mai 2011)

Denaro schrieb:


> wenn ich mein neues Bike hab komm ich mal vorbei



Was für ein bike willst du dir denn kaufen wenn man fragen darf ? schon was bestimmtes im Auge ?


----------



## innerloop (3. Mai 2011)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> hey weiß jemand ob am we beim hibike testival auch der shop auf hat und man normale sachen kaufen kann odenr ist da nur testen angesagt und nur die zum test bereiten sachen kaufbar?



der shop hat ganz normal geöffnet.


----------



## Denaro (4. Mai 2011)

ac3r schrieb:


> Was für ein bike willst du dir denn kaufen wenn man fragen darf ? schon was bestimmtes im Auge ?



zu 80% werd ich mir ein Trek Remedy 8 holen


----------



## innerloop (4. Mai 2011)

von 2008/2009 oder eins von 2010/2011?

die neuere modell sind zu gunsten des scratch richtung allmountain degradiert worden und haben vorne nur noch ne 150mm gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denaro (4. Mai 2011)

nee 2010/2011 des Scratch is mir ein bissel zu globig. Ich als FR Neuling muss erst mal fahren lernen  wen´s dann runter gerockt is kann ich mir immer noch ein anderes kaufen.


----------



## Sir_D (4. Mai 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> von 2008/2009 oder eins von 2010/2011?
> 
> die neuere modell sind zu gunsten des scratch richtung allmountain degradiert worden und haben vorne nur noch ne 150mm gabel...



Also habe beide schon gefahren; das Remedy und das Scratch...
wie du schon sagst wurde das Remedy "kastriert" weil viele es als Park-Bike missbraucht haben mit seinen 160.(Jetzt 150)
Das Scratch ist mit 170/160(absenkbar) eine echte Waffe !
Enduro Touren bis 50 Km bei 1000Hm sind kein Thema. Gewicht kommt dabei locker an 14 Kg wenn man bissi schaut.
Das Remedy bekommst du ohne Probleme auf unter 12 Kg.
Ist aber eben eher All-Mountain und kracht doch ein wenig mehr unter mir (85Kg) bergab als das Scratch.
Je nach Verwendung wÃ¼rde ich dir meinerseits das Scratch empfehlen und es leicht aufbauen. zumal du das 2010erModell immo grad sau gÃ¼nstig schieÃen kannst (-1000â¬)
Wenn du doch eh in Richtung Fr willst ist das bei gleichem Preis i.m.h.o. die bessere LÃ¶sung.
GrÃ¼Ãe Chris


----------



## Denaro (4. Mai 2011)

Vom Bike-Park mal abgesehen, würden für meine 96 kg das Remedy bzw. 150 mm Federweg ausreichen, wenn ich hauptsächlich Trails bis S3 und Downhills (z.B. Finale) machen möchte?


----------



## Sir_D (4. Mai 2011)

klaro reicht das !
weniger Federweg...mehr Skill ---aber
mehr Federweg...mehr Sicherheit und Fun


----------



## ironhorse74 (5. Mai 2011)

@ all
Ihr habt bestimmt mitbekommen, daß zur Zeit die
*Neue und permanente MTB-Strecke in Mömlingen*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=504756&highlight=breuberg
in Planung ist und Ortstermine (Fost,Naturschutz,...) auch schon stattgefunden haben ... 

Auf meiner gestrigen Feierabenrunde (Burg,Hole,Steinbruch) mußte ich mit entsetzten feststellen, daß wohl alle in der Nähe entdeckten, schicken Trails mit Ästen und Stämmen dekoriert werden (ähnlich den letzten 200m der Hole).

DH Steinbruch incl. Erweiterung hat es nun auch erwischt !
Am letzten Sa. hatte ich dort mit Rush9k noch so viel Spaß ... 

Und jetzt ???


----------



## Denaro (5. Mai 2011)

Ohh das ist natürlich nicht schön


----------



## Sebb_ (5. Mai 2011)

Der Eröffnungstermin steht jetzt: *18. Juni 2011

*Mehr unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8281116&postcount=45

Wir würden uns über viele (gerne auch neue) Gesichter in Mömlingen freuen !


----------



## grzi (5. Mai 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Von den Plänen habe ich schon gehört. Wie sollen die Strecken aussehen? Weiß da jemand genaueres? Ich nehme an es werden nur vorhandene Wege im Wald verbunden und beschildert und so der ein oder andere Rundweg definiert. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass Trails vermieden werden, um nicht in Konflikt mit dieser "Wegeregelung" (mind. 2 Meter breit u.s.w.) kommen.
> 
> grussascha



Grüß Euch!

Habe vor 10 Tagen die Strecke abgefahren und muss ein Lob an die Jungs aussprechen! 
Die haben es wirklich geschafft noch ein paar Trails mit einzubinden, die ich noch nicht kannte und der Trailanteil ist erfreulich hoch  
Etwas Fitness muss man allerdings mitbringen: Schätze die Runde mal so auf 35km mit ~1100hm - was von GRZI-Town mit An- und Abfahrt mal locker 100km waren...

Es gibt noch ein paar Stellen, wo man mit der Beschilderung noch etwas nachbessern muss/kann, aber mit der Karte und Augen auf sind die Stellen problemlos zu umschiffen! Allerdings hörte am eisernen Kreuz die Beschilderung auf und ich habe erst am Startort wieder Schilder gefunden - ich nehme mal an, dass die Beschilderung noch nicht fertig war, oder ich zu schnell den Berg runter gedüst bin 

Hat schon jemand nähere Infos zu den Mömmlinger Trail? Habe da noch keine Daten/Karte im Netz gefunden!


----------



## PFADFINDER (6. Mai 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ all
> ...
> Auf meiner gestrigen Feierabenrunde (Burg,Hole,Steinbruch) mußte ich mit entsetzten feststellen, daß wohl alle in der Nähe entdeckten, schicken Trails mit Ästen und Stämmen dekoriert werden (ähnlich den letzten 200m der Hole).
> 
> Und jetzt ???



Das sind die beschissenen Begleiterscheinungen, wenn an einer Stelle versucht wird, etwas legales aufzuziehen. Die Allmächtigen verweisen dann darauf, dass ja jetzt einen Strecke vorhanden ist und alle Biker nur noch darauf fahren sollen. Dass es aber unterschiedliche Interesse bei Bikern gibt, ist den Jungs nicht klar. 

Sind die Spots jetzt unfahrbar? Im Taunus gab es auch ähnliche Versuche, was dazu geführt hat, dass alle Sperren mittlerweile mit Alternativ-Trails umzingelt sind ... wir werden also sehen, was die Zeit bringt. Ich lege schonmal ein paar Euro auf die Seite - für ein Spielzeug von der Firma mit den 5 orangenen Buchstaben


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. Mai 2011)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> ...Sind die Spots jetzt unfahrbar?...


 
Leider ja 



PFADFINDER schrieb:


> ...Ich lege schonmal ein paar Euro auf die Seite - für ein Spielzeug von der Firma mit den 5 orangenen Buchstaben


 
Komplettausstattung incl. Schein hab ich  -Danke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (6. Mai 2011)

Ich könnte .... ich sag's lieber nicht. Aber die werden schon sehen, wohin das führt.


----------



## jeses (7. Mai 2011)

als tipp für alle DH und Fr fahrer wir haben in Eisenbach, direckt neben Mömlingen eine Legale Dh und Fr strecke

ps offizielle Eröffnung am 2.7


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. Mai 2011)

... mit dem "Spielzeug von der Firma mit den 5 orangenen Buchstaben" wurde gestern im unteren Bereich grob aufgeräumt ...


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Mai 2011)

da ich den zuständigen förster in der familie habe, bekomm ichs wieder ab 
..nicht das es mich stören würde...

grausam ist die zeit ohne rad!
ich hoff das es sich nur noch um 2-3 wochen dreht.
ich bin total unausgelastet, kann nachts nicht mehr schlafen und bekomm bald viereckige augen, von den ganzen bike-marktplätzen!!!

@freeolly

um auf dein angebot zurück zu kommen...
eine runde drehen, immer gerne!

aber ich wäre auch dabei mal abends bei schönem wetter einen gemütlichen biergarten unsicher zu machen, gerne auch mit mehreren. war bis jetzt immer lustig!
...und ich könnte den dispo endlich ablösen 

einfach mal per email verteiler vorschläge sammeln und es wird sich was ergeben!

bis dahin 
...ride on!

Gruss
simon


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. Mai 2011)

gestern ne große lyrik-rc2dh-soloair-tour  gemacht (burg,mondlandschaft,b45,hole,hüpfburg,steinbruch,...) und dabei etwas aufgeräumt ...

ist wohl zurzeit ne große anti-mtb-action am laufen, überall bunnyhop trails und an der b45 steht an einer stelle sogar sondermüll im weg 

seit wann ist denn der untere h....bereich aufgeräumt !? 
nur schade, daß am ausgang der wassergraben wiederbelebt wurde - gott sei dank bin ich vorausschauend gefahren ...


----------



## ac3r (12. Mai 2011)

hört sich ja nach net großen Runde an ! 

was für Sondermüll?????

Wie sieht es denn aus hat jemand zeit lust Montag BF?


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. Mai 2011)

ac3r schrieb:


> hört sich ja nach net großen Runde an !


 
"nach net" ???



ac3r schrieb:


> was für Sondermüll??????


 
zwei 200l Fässer (Inhalt ???) und Schrott



ac3r schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus hat jemand zeit lust Montag BF?


 
hab leider nicht frei ...
ich hoffe du weißt, daß am Mo. kein Lift läuft = schieben oder hochpedalieren ...


----------



## richtig (12. Mai 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ist wohl zurzeit ne große anti-mtb-action am laufen, überall bunnyhop trails und an der b45 steht an einer stelle sogar sondermüll im weg
> 
> seit wann ist denn der untere h....bereich aufgeräumt !?
> nur schade, daß am ausgang der wassergraben wiederbelebt wurde - gott sei dank bin ich vorausschauend gefahren ...



Hallo zusammen,

ja, das riesen Fass am B45 Trail hat mich auch sehr gewundert  das ist fast etwas surreal, wenn man da an einem schönen Tag durchs Unterholz kracht und plötzlich vor so einer bunten Tonne steht.

Trotzdem denke ich, dass die Trails momentan nicht absichtlich zugeschnitten werden. Zumindest was die Trails auf der Umstädter Seite betrifft. Wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich nur Geäst, was die Holzarbeiter gleich von den Bäumen entfernen und dann im Wald zurücklassen. Quasi wie beim Jäger die Reh-Gedärme. Auch diese werden den Bikern nicht absichtlich auf den Trail geworfen, damit sie sich in der Schaltung verheddern und den Fahrer zum Absteigen zwingen.

Die Hohl ist frei, seit Chris und ich mal abgestiegen sind. Ist ja meistens nicht viel, was rumliegt. Der untere Teil ist ohne Probleme fahrbar: entweder wie immer rechts durch den Busch oder auf der linken Seite nicht hinter dem Baum den Drop nehmen sondern schon ca. 10 Meter vorher den Hang runter. Da kommt man auch gut über den Entwässerungsgraben.

Bis bald
Grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. Mai 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> ... schon ca. 10 Meter vorher den Hang runter. Da kommt man auch gut über den Entwässerungsgraben.


 
Danke - muß dann nächstes mal etwas früher abbremsen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomis10 (12. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
am samstag wollen wir in eisenbach im olympiapark eine große bauaktion machen. Wir wollen ein sehr langes Northshore stück bauen. Es wäre toll wenn viele helfer kommen würden. Wir fangen um 10 Uhr an zu bauen.


----------



## ac3r (13. Mai 2011)

ich würde gerne leider keine Zeit 
aber ich würde euch demnächst mal besuchen kommen.... an wen kann ich ne pn schreiben ?


----------



## ac3r (13. Mai 2011)

Bin heute nachmittag ab ca 15:30 in HB (Hüpfburg) kommt noch jemand vorbei....?


----------



## Nomis10 (13. Mai 2011)

an mich oder an den Alaskanier


----------



## Sir_D (16. Mai 2011)

Hulk und Eisenpferd hiermit ein gute und schnelle Besserung 
Hoffe das eure Knochen genesen und wir bald wieder touren können 
Sofern das irgendwie geht, versucht die Bike-freie Zeit zu genießen und euch zu entspannen
ich kenne das zur Genüge...hab auch schon paar mal kräftig zugeschlagen...heißt ja nicht umsonst "Baumschmuser"  
fühle mit euch ...:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## noon (16. Mai 2011)

Und, ist es sehr lang geworden, das north shore Stück?
Kann man es mal sehen ^^?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (17. Mai 2011)

Wasn passiert? Höre ich da Knochenbruch?! Wie auch immer gute Besserung!!!

Ich will jetzt nicht taktlos sein, aber hat irgendwer Lust den Moe und mich am sa nach Winterberg zu begleiten? Ich mach da so nen Freeridekurs für Mädels und der Moe schrubbt einfach nur so die Trails...


----------



## ac3r (17. Mai 2011)

Lust, JA! Zeit, NEIN


----------



## heizer1979 (17. Mai 2011)

ooops falscher fred


----------



## ac3r (17. Mai 2011)

was verstehst du unter besser ?


----------



## heizer1979 (17. Mai 2011)

ooops falscher fred


----------



## underdog01 (17. Mai 2011)

heizer1979 schrieb:


> fand die strecke eng und unübersichtlich mit teilweise heftigen unebenheiten.



Du bist hier in einem *Freeride/Enduro*-Thread gelandet...


----------



## richtig (17. Mai 2011)

heizer1979 schrieb:


> fand die strecke eng und unübersichtlich mit teilweise heftigen unebenheiten.



... ist das nicht der sinn der sache?


----------



## Nomis10 (17. Mai 2011)

@noon: das north shore stück ist zur hälfte fertig und wird wahrscheinlich am sa zuende gebaut und wird ca. 100 meter lang sein. Wenn es fertig ist werden denk ich mal Bilder und videos hier ins forum gestellt und du kannst ja mal vorbei kommen und es mal selber anschauen.


----------



## richtig (17. Mai 2011)

Nomis10 schrieb:


>


----------



## ac3r (17. Mai 2011)

GEIL GEIL GEIL...sascha wir gehen da hin....deal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeses (17. Mai 2011)

oh ja das shore wird richtig geil  haben Bretter fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 100â¬ verbaut wird ein schÃ¶nes highspeed stÃ¼ck
ps Helfer sind wilkommen


----------



## innerloop (17. Mai 2011)

samstag winterberg? wer hat interesse?


----------



## DarkSensation (18. Mai 2011)

We lb oder todtnau.
Evtl Samstag auf die Burg...


----------



## richtig (18. Mai 2011)

das hört sich an, als hätte jemand ein neues rad 
moe, sorry, ich kann nicht :/


----------



## DarkSensation (18. Mai 2011)

Hrrr hrrr 
Diesmal verrat ich nichts.

Olly wann bist du mal in greifbarer Nähe?


----------



## noon (18. Mai 2011)

Klar komm ich da mal vorbei. Sascha wollte auch mit  Aber erstmal gehts in die Alpen...


----------



## anoli (20. Mai 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Hrrr hrrr
> Diesmal verrat ich nichts.
> 
> ....


 
Aha! 

Meld dich ma schatzi, bist ja schwer zu erreichen


----------



## innerloop (21. Mai 2011)

simon, darf ich mal ins blaue raten, was dein neues bike wird?  oder weiß ich schon zu viel und mache deine show kaputt?


----------



## DarkSensation (22. Mai 2011)

@innerloop...
falsche Fährte!
...es wurde besser.

@Koch...
sry. 
Bin zzt in der spätschicht.

Komme eben aus winterberg zurück.
das bike ist ein bolide!
totaler ober Hammer!

Morgen früh bin ich in hb.
bin total ausser form und werde wieder täglich fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (23. Mai 2011)

Ja  Winterberg ist schon echt GAIL!
Leider hatte ich wegen dem Fahrtechnikkurs danach keine Zeit mehr alle Strecken auszuprobieren , aber dann muss ich wohl nochmal hin , dann aber unter der Woche, 20min für die Lift anstehen ist echt extrem ätzend besonders bei der Hitze... Der Giro Free Cross hat dann aber schnell wieder jede schlechte Laune fortgeblasen 

Jemand Lust die Woche mal nach DA zu kommen? Werden vermutlich am Di und am Do oder FR unterwegs sein.


----------



## DarkSensation (30. Mai 2011)

so lac blanc mit krieger, hein, mai und co lebend überstanden.
ich bin richtig fit und sau schnell!

am we geht nach winterb zur masters.
sonntag villingen (zzt noch alleine)
hab noch nen platz frei


----------



## ac3r (30. Mai 2011)

Hey heute jemand in HB? ich wollte so ab 17:00 da sein...


----------



## DarkSensation (31. Mai 2011)

Leider kann ich nur morgens.


----------



## ac3r (1. Juni 2011)

was ist denn mit sascha los?
der ist wieder voll abgetaucht oder?
kein icq o.Ä nie hat der Junge Zeit


----------



## richtig (1. Juni 2011)

ac3r schrieb:


> was ist denn mit sascha los?



Der ist hoffentlich in 5 Wochen Dipl. Ing....
Bis dahin muss er aber noch einiges dafür tun :/

Danke aber der Nachfrage. Bald bin ich wieder am Start 

Gruß an Euch alle (insb. Olly, der sich sicher auch sehr wundert)
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (1. Juni 2011)

Morgen heubel?
wer hat Lust?

Mal schön nen ganzen Tag...


----------



## DarkSensation (1. Juni 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Der ist hoffentlich in 5 Wochen Dipl. Ing....
> Bis dahin muss er aber noch einiges dafür tun :/
> 
> Danke aber der Nachfrage. Bald bin ich wieder am Start
> ...



Viel Erfolg dabei...


----------



## DarkSensation (1. Juni 2011)

Hab nen neuen Mac Mini 2,6 ghz und 8 GB RAM abzugeben.
mit Rechnung und teurem ZubehÃ¶r wie Software und wlan Tastatur und trackpad.
Listenpreis : 1380 â¬


----------



## anoli (2. Juni 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Morgen heubel?
> wer hat Lust?
> 
> Mal schön nen ganzen Tag...


 

Klingt zwar gut, Beerfelden ruft aber!

@ S.F. mit dem blauen Geschoss:

hoffe wir fahren uns bald mal wieder übern Weg!


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Juni 2011)

Achso ist offen?


----------



## anoli (2. Juni 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Achso ist offen?


 

ja, morgen auch


----------



## ironhorse74 (2. Juni 2011)

@ sascha
laß dir zeit und uns zusammen wieder einsteigen - hab gerade auch eine harte nuss zu knacken - fußwurzelfraktur ...

@ anoli
du wirst simon im wald nicht sehen, er ist grün getarnt unterwegs ... habs von den wichteln gehört 

@ all
grüße euch u. hoffentlich bis bald ...


----------



## Alaskanier (2. Juni 2011)

gut besserung


----------



## anoli (3. Juni 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ anoli
> du wirst simon im wald nicht sehen, er ist grün getarnt unterwegs ... habs von den wichteln gehört
> ...


----------



## Sir_D (3. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem zitieren lernen wir noch Hausmeister´le

rock´n´roll wann ? 

Gratz Simon zu meinem/deinem Traum Bike.
Hast´s verdient...mir fehlte leider ein wenig zum Glück...aber ich kann eher warten als du 

@Terraformer: Alles erdenkliche Glück dir bei deiner Dipl-Arbeit.
@Pferd´le: dir weiterhin Gute Besserung..schnakken die Woche mal wieder 
@all: Schönes,UNFALLFREIES !!! Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (3. Juni 2011)

Haha schnell bin ich... 

Alter ich hab kopp!
hab beim ope genächtigt.


----------



## innerloop (3. Juni 2011)

falls es jemanden von euch heute nach DA verschlägt. ab 14 uhr bin ich mit ein paar jungs am rinnchen zu finden.

@simon: post mal ein paar bilder von deinem ionensturm... lass mich vor neid erblassen


----------



## DarkSensation (3. Juni 2011)

Achja...
Seit gestern trage ich schwarz-rot... bin gravity Pilot


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. Juni 2011)

zur Info:
http://www.mtbrider.de/news/article.html?ADFRAME_MCMS_ID=1163

... ein Lob an die Brunnenbuben


----------



## DarkSensation (4. Juni 2011)

Morgen?


----------



## Eyecatcher (8. Juni 2011)

Halloa,
was steht denn am Pfingsten an? Wollten ja eigentlich nach Bischofsmais aber das fällt jetzt leider ins Wasser, da unsere Mitfahrgelegenheit doch nich kann  
Deshalb suchen wir jetzt nach nem guten Ersatzplan, wie wäre es mit einem Roadtrip Hb, Pfi, Olymp und BF? Hb und Pfi kann man ja auch an einem Tag machen? Zwischendrin noch am Marbachstausee schwimmen?
Was machen die ihr so schönes?

@ mario: gute Besserung!


----------



## DarkSensation (8. Juni 2011)

Gute Idee...


----------



## anoli (9. Juni 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> *Halloa,*
> *was steht denn am Pfingsten an?*


 
Ach du *******, seh ich das richtig dass am 13. Pfingstmontag ist?
Die Zeit rennt, das glaubste nicht 



Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Wollten ja eigentlich nach Bischofsmais aber das fällt jetzt leider ins Wasser, da unsere Mitfahrgelegenheit doch nich kann
> Deshalb suchen wir jetzt nach nem guten Ersatzplan, wie wäre es mit einem Roadtrip Hb, Pfi, Olymp und BF? Hb und Pfi kann man ja auch an einem Tag machen? Zwischendrin noch am Marbachstausee schwimmen?
> Was machen die ihr so schönes?
> 
> @ mario: gute Besserung!


 

Ich hab noch nichts geplant.
Bin offen für Alles.
(Wobei ne Tour mal wieder Abwechslung bringen würde, ich fahr zur Zeit nur meine Hausrunde und Beerfelden)

Verabredung übers Forum?


----------



## Eyecatcher (9. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Sa Olymp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (9. Juni 2011)

wäre am Samstag gegen ein kleines Entgelt auch mit Shuttel (ausprobieren wegen Eröffnung)


----------



## innerloop (9. Juni 2011)

jajajajaja wir kommen zum olymp!!!!! ich zahle gerne für ein shuttle test! ich wollte schon seit einem halben jahr mal bei euch vorbei schauen, aber dann bin ich hingeratzt...


----------



## noon (10. Juni 2011)

http://www.break.com/index/what-happens-when-you-ride-in-the-bike-lane-2069543  aaahahahahahaha tut mir leid fürs Off Topic aber irgendwo musste ich das grade posten


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Juni 2011)

Genial!


----------



## Eyecatcher (12. Juni 2011)

Man war das gestern geil auf dem Olymp...
Solltet ihr euch auf jeden Fall spätestens zur Eröffnung am 2.Juli ansehen!!! 
Das kleine Northshorestück hat mir am besten gefallen! Respekt was die Jungs da gebaut haben, aber echt anspruchsvoll! da muss man es schon drauf haben, selbst auf den Chickenways


----------



## spessartwild (12. Juni 2011)

Hi

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14139


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (12. Juni 2011)

Jop nice Vid...reife Leistung...bis ganz runter ! 

Lob und Anerkennung an die Erbauer...


----------



## Alaskanier (12. Juni 2011)

danke für die Blumen


----------



## DarkSensation (13. Juni 2011)

Jemand Lust am we nach winterberg oder ähnliches zu fahren?
wäre auch mal auf dem Frankenstein dabei.


----------



## Eyecatcher (14. Juni 2011)

Winterberg wäre schon cool, allerdings ist das etwas schlecht mit der Zeit, da der Moritz  wieder Auftritte mit der Band hat.
Frankie geht ja immer, wollen evt morgen dort wieder ne Runde drehen. Sag einfach Bescheid und dann können wir dir außer der Rinne auch noch paar nette Trails zeigen ^^
LG Stephie


----------



## PFADFINDER (15. Juni 2011)

Ich werde morgen ab 18 Uhr eine Tour Frankenstein, Felsberg, Melibokus fahren. Wenn mich jemand begleite möchte würd ich mich freuen...


----------



## DarkSensation (15. Juni 2011)

leider ohne entsprechendes radl


----------



## Eyecatcher (16. Juni 2011)

Habs leider gerade erst gesehen Pfadfinder, aber wir waren heute auf dem Hessentag, da hat Moritz Band Funkfragen gespielt.
Morgen oder Sonntag werden wir wieder ne Tour zur Rinne machen. Ist wer am WE in Hb? Wäre ja auch mal wieder schön!

LG Stephie


----------



## PFADFINDER (17. Juni 2011)

Hab's dann auch gestern sein lassen. Zuviel Wasser von oben. Aber am Wochenende muss ich mal wieder fahren - sonst muss ich mal durchdrehen. Sagt mal was an ....


----------



## Sir_D (17. Juni 2011)

Wäre am We auch mal ne Runde dabei
(leider nicht ganz mobil), da ich KwT leider sausen lassen musste...
Frau ist leider auch noch ausser Gefecht 
Greetz Chris


----------



## Eyecatcher (18. Juni 2011)

Wollen morgen mittag ne Runde am Fr-Stein drehen...
Jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (19. Juni 2011)

@Eyecatcher:
Leider ist für uns Süd-Odwler der Franki ne halbe Weltreise und lohnt sich ohne Auto mal gar net...
Greetz Chris


----------



## DarkSensation (20. Juni 2011)

@ chris

Wieso ohne auto?
Haste deinen Lappen weg?

@ rest

habe jetzt wieder etwas mehr zeit, und werde auch wieder etwas mehr hier in der Umgebung fahren. Wenn sich nichts ergibt, wechsel ich wieder in die Bikeparks der weiten weiten Welt...


----------



## Sir_D (21. Juni 2011)

Nee digger...
nur außer Firmenwagen kein eigenes Auto...
und den Wagen hab ich noch nicht fest(als eigenen) ...erst in 2-3 Monaten


----------



## Eyecatcher (21. Juni 2011)

Wäre jemand Donnerstag bei hb dabei? Hab schon 2 weitere Interessenten ^^ Wie wäre es mit ab 13h?!


----------



## anoli (21. Juni 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Wäre jemand Donnerstag bei hb dabei? Hab schon 2 weitere Interessenten ^^ Wie wäre es mit ab 13h?!


 
jep.
wenns nicht pisst komm ich


----------



## Sir_D (22. Juni 2011)

dito ! halb 2 wo ? hohl oder hüpfburg ?


----------



## Eyecatcher (23. Juni 2011)

Also wetter sieht ja noch ganz gut aus, aber es soll regnen...
Wir teffen uns um halb 2 an der Turnhalle, da noch andere kommen die nich wissen wo die Spots sind. Tendenziell wollen wir erst Hole dann Hüpfburg, aber mal sehen...
Bis später


----------



## innerloop (23. Juni 2011)

schön war's!!!


----------



## Eyecatcher (24. Juni 2011)

Jaa echt cool, dass so viele Leute da waren! In Pfi gabs dann sogar noch ne Schlammpackung gratis ;-)
Bis hoffendlich bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (24. Juni 2011)

hi Leute 

wie ein Paar von euch sicherlich schon mitbekommen haben, ist bei uns am 2.7. Eröffnung. hier mal der Flyer:


----------



## DarkSensation (27. Juni 2011)

Ich check jetzt mal eisenbach aus 

wer mich sucht, ich durchforste den olymp


----------



## DarkSensation (28. Juni 2011)

heut bin ich in beerfelden...
hat jemand lust?

habs handy dabei!


----------



## DarkSensation (28. Juni 2011)

ooooder wäre jemand am frankenstein dabei?


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. Juni 2011)

@ simon
so wie es hier momentan aussieht bist du wirklich der einzig überlebende ... 

und danke nochmal für deinen gestrigen krankenbesuch - nach deinem olymptrip


----------



## DarkSensation (28. Juni 2011)

@ Mario

Ja scheint so...
Die sind alle nichts mehr gewohnt!

Was willst du denn für den Muddy Mary haben?


@ den Rest...

Raus aus den Löchern 
Was steht am We an?
Ich würde nach WiBerg fahren. Bei 2 Leuten sogar nach Lac Blanc.
Meldet euch mal, wird ja langsam peinlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (28. Juni 2011)

es soll Menschen geben, die arbeiten müssen 

und es soll Menschen geben die sich grundsätzlich nie melden 

Ich gehöre zu ersteren...und da ich immo wie du selbst am besten weißt!
kein Dh-Bike hab, hab ich auch kein Bock in irgendeinen Bikepark außer BF zu fahren. 
Sollte soweit logisch sein.
Soweit zu mir ...der Rest ? Welcher Rest?
Mario hat sich zerlegt, Anoli ist faul ,Steffi und Mo waren letztes We da.
Sascha und Olly sind so ne Art Geister geworden.
Gabi hat sich zerbröselt am WE...und von den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen wie z.B. Sebastian und Co. hört und sieht man nix mehr...
die Götter lassen sich auch nicht mehr vom Olymp hernieder
Sei´s drum...kann man net ändern ! 
warum sollte es dir besser gehen als mir  warum solltest du in Gesellschaft biken; fahre ich doch schließlich auch schon mehrere Monate fast ausschließlich alleine ;ausser am WE   

Greetz Du Raddieb !


----------



## Nomis10 (28. Juni 2011)

Hi, hab fast keine Zeit schreib Abschluss und wir vom olymp müssen viel für die eröffnung vorbereiten.

@Sird: Hätte ab nächste woche zeit können mal zusammen ne tour fahren.


----------



## jeses (28. Juni 2011)

Der Olymp ist im Eröffnungsfieber  jetzt am We gehts offiziel und mit Shuttle los 
danach werde ich auch wieder mehr Zeit zum Biken haben


----------



## anoli (28. Juni 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Anoli ist faul  ...


 
Nöö einfach nur in viel zu vielen Richtungen unterwegs 

Ich kann meinen Arm übrigens noch immer nicht richtig heben, die Bodenprobe am Donnerstag hatte es in sich 


Fürs WE meld ich mich gleich mal ab.
Hab nen Kurztrip nach Hamburg gebucht.

Viel zu viele Richtungen ...


----------



## Eyecatcher (29. Juni 2011)

Oh no... Armer Aioli ;-) gute Besserung!
Waren am WE in Berlin und dieses WE gehts nach München oder wenn ich noch nen Platz bekomme zu dem Rocky mountain days ins Kleinwalsertal. Donnerstag hätte ich Zeit für ne Runde F-stein, jemand (Simon du bist gemeint) Lust?


----------



## Eyecatcher (29. Juni 2011)

Oder natürlich am Sa auf den Olmyp, wird aber knapp alles denke ich... Aber ich komme euch auf jeden Fall nochmal besuchen in Eisenbach, ist ja auch echt super bei euch!!!


----------



## DarkSensation (29. Juni 2011)

Haha jetzt schreiben aber alle auf einmal 

War gestern an dem Frankenstein unterwegs und hab morgen (donnerstag) nix vor. ...komme also gerne!

@ chris
wer nicht kommt zur rechten Zeit...
also lass das mit dem Raddieb 

@ rest 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sir_D (29. Juni 2011)

heheh...kleiner Seitenhieb 
Werde am We auch auf dem Olymp sein ...
cu soon


----------



## ironhorse74 (29. Juni 2011)

@ chris
warum bekomme ich kein pn echo ? 

@ anoli
du sollst doch wasserproben nehmen und keine bodenproben ... 
gute besserung

@ all
grüße euch


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Juli 2011)

Was steht morgen an ???
Eisenbach? Beerfelden? Winterberg?


Oder mal was ganz andres?
Meldet euch einfach mal.
Gern auch per sms mit Name.
01744248166

Gruß elPorno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (2. Juli 2011)

Was steht morgen an ???
Eisenbach? Beerfelden? Winterberg?


Oder mal was ganz andres?
Meldet euch einfach mal.
Gern auch per sms mit Name.
01744248166

Gruß elPorno


----------



## Alaskanier (2. Juli 2011)

naja wir sind alle in Eisenbach


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Juli 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sascha !
Feier schön und bleib so wie du bist.

Und weiterhin viel Erfolg !


----------



## Sir_D (2. Juli 2011)

Hui.....
Dem schließen wir uns an :
Alles Gute zum Burzeltag, Sascha  !!!
Bleib gesund! und beruflich mögen dir die Diplome vom Himmel aud den Kopf fallen !  Beim Teutates, die spinnen die Ing.´s ! 
Waren heute auf dem Olymp...die Jungs haben echt hammer was geschafft...hoffe ihr bekommt gutes Feedback !


Greetz von das Chris und den Sarah !


----------



## ironhorse74 (3. Juli 2011)

@ simon u. chris
... er hat erst heute Geb. .... (03.07.) !!!


----------



## Sir_D (3. Juli 2011)

Ups...Danke Mario ! 
Naja trotzdem alles Gute ! 

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Gesuch bzw. eine Bitte:

Mir ist gestern in Eisenbach bei der Eröffnung die Schwinge gebrochen 
*heul*.
Ist zwar ein Garantiefall weil Materialfehler den Trek bereits nach gebessert hat, aber mein Dealer wird Schwierigkeiten bekommen eine neue Schwinge bis Dienstag abend aufzutreiben...
Warum Dienstag? Weil ich da mit Andi auf die Megaavalanche fahre.
Es ist bereits alles organisiert und gebucht...daher will und kann ich nicht absagen.
Nun meine Frage bzw. Bitte :
Ist einer von euch verrückt genug mir sein Enduro/Light FR Bike auszuleihen, für den Fall das die Schwinge doch nicht rechtzeitig vor der Mega kommt ?
Ich weiß das ist viel verlangt, aber lasst euch gesagt sein...ich würde das auch für euch tun ...
Hoffe natürlich das ich mein eigenes Bike fahren kann mit der hoffentlich rechtzeitig ankommenden Schwinge.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Alaskanier (3. Juli 2011)

alles gute und Sascha :birthday:

Chris: von uns leider nicht da wir über`s Wochenende nach B-mais fahren wollen


----------



## DarkSensation (3. Juli 2011)

Ok dann ist im fratzen Buch das falsche Datum eingetragen.

War heute in wiberg, es hat geregnet, gesturmt, genebelt und das bei 4C!
Leider war ich mal wieder alleine. 
Wird wohl doch nichts mehr...

Adioz amigos!


----------



## innerloop (5. Juli 2011)

@darki:

samstag könnten wir mal die rinne besuchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (5. Juli 2011)

@ all
hier ein kleines Video vom Opening des Olypiapark-Eisenbach am 2. Juli 2011
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nadG-kxnos"]YouTube        - âªOpening Eisenbach 2. Juli 2011â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## innerloop (6. Juli 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage bzw. Bitte :
> Ist einer von euch verrückt genug mir sein Enduro/Light FR Bike auszuleihen, für den Fall das die Schwinge doch nicht rechtzeitig vor der Mega kommt ?



ich habe leider auch nur ein rad im fuhrpark (der dadurch ja kein fuhrpark ist  )
hättest du mal lieber deine schwinge bei der mega geschrottet, weil da ja eh IMMER irgendwas am rad kaputt geht 
falls dein scratch rechtzeitig fit wird, kannst dich gleich auf den nächsten schaden vorbereiten 
viel glück mit der wippe!


----------



## Sansarah (6. Juli 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> ich habe leider auch nur ein rad im fuhrpark (der dadurch ja kein fuhrpark ist  )
> hättest du mal lieber deine schwinge bei der mega geschrottet, weil da ja eh IMMER irgendwas am rad kaputt geht
> falls dein scratch rechtzeitig fit wird, kannst dich gleich auf den nächsten schaden vorbereiten
> viel glück mit der wippe!




Es hat zum Glück geklappt


----------



## jeses (7. Juli 2011)

das sind ja mal wieder gute Nachrichten


----------



## DarkSensation (8. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vwy6nY78sZk&feature=sharehttp://

Ich teste jetzt mal meinen neuen bike transporter in hb.

jemand lust heut ne runde zu fahren?


----------



## jeses (8. Juli 2011)

so en ding will ich auch 
und gleich gehts ab nach Bischofsmais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anoli (8. Juli 2011)

Gemorsche!

Sonntag jemand(e) in BF?
Bin sonst am WE ausgebucht.

Wäre schön ein paar Leutz zum fahren zu treffen.


----------



## innerloop (9. Juli 2011)

hat heute jemand lust auf ne runde am frankenstein?


----------



## DarkSensation (9. Juli 2011)

Jeah!
Der Chris ist gut. Jetzt macht er sich auf den weiten Weg und denkt sogar noch daran, uns die ein oder andere Bodenprobe mit zu bringen


----------



## DarkSensation (9. Juli 2011)

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img_test.php?img=488c66-1310219129.jpg&size=view


----------



## innerloop (9. Juli 2011)

der chris ist 144 von 200 geworden in seinem heat. die mega ist halt wie olympia: dabei sein ist alles! ich will mir das auch mal antun, aber bestimmt zerstöre ich dabei mein bike und ich hab ja nur eins


----------



## ironhorse74 (10. Juli 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Chris 
(187) http://www.avalanchecup.com/photos/pdf/693.pdf
(275) http://www.avalanchecup.com/photos/pdf/696.pdf


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Juli 2011)

Von mir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Tolle Leistung!


----------



## Eyecatcher (11. Juli 2011)

Yeah sehr gut!

Können die Bischofsmaisleute mal bitte schreiben wies da abläuft? Also damit meine ich die Vergabe der Stellplätze, das Campen, irgendwie waschen, Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, Preise usw.
War jemand von euch auch schon in dem Bikepark, der nur 40km davon entfernt in Tschechien liegt? wie ist der so?

LG
Eure urlaubswütige Stephie


----------



## jeses (11. Juli 2011)

Is ganz lustig da, man fÃ¤hrt auf den Parkplatz und baut halt am Rand sein Zelt auf (ps es gibt kostenlosen Strom auf dem Parkplatz oben rechts), zum Waschen gibt es nen Bach  und saubere Toiletten, es sind 24â¬ pro Tag und die Sommerrodelbahn ist inbegriffen. Es gibt in Bischofsmais nen Edeka (5min mim Auto), hat aber Samstag nur bis 12.00 auf
in Tschechien waren wir noch nicht


----------



## PFADFINDER (11. Juli 2011)

Wie ist denn der neue Flow-Trail. Hat man darauf SpaÃ?
Und wie ist der Zustand der Freeride- und DH-Strecke?
Als ich das letzte Mal dort war, war die DH-Strecke recht rumpelig und die FR-Strecke teils extrem ordentlich ausgewaschen und sehr rutschig

Ansonsten in meinen Augen ein sehr schÃ¶ner Park der sich lohnt. Bis auf den Lift - da schlÃ¤ft man fast ein.

ÂpiÄÃ¡k sieht auch sehr nett aus - war aber noch nie da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (11. Juli 2011)

flow... sehr geil lässt sich kommplett nur mit puschen fahren 

FR....  sau gut, ist aber eher leichterer DH mit vielen Wurzeln (Winterberg ein scheißdreck dagegen )  
DH wenn man die Strecke das erste mal fährt sollte man sau aufpassen. Simon hat sich bei 5 fahrten im oberen Teil 3 plattfüße geholt 

wie gesagt Zelten ist komplett unproblemateisch


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Juli 2011)

hört sich gut an!
wie lange seid ihr denn gefahren?

ist die strecke eher sprunglastig, oder eher technisch und verblockt?


----------



## Nomis10 (11. Juli 2011)

die dh ist beides. Hat einige Sprünge aber ist sehr steinig. Macht richtig spaß, wenn mann keine Platten bekommen würde.


----------



## Sir_D (11. Juli 2011)

Been there, done that ! 

Incroiable dure ! Feel the pain...







Andy in seiner Altersklasse bei AffinityI 17ter von 96 ich ebenfalls AffinityI leider nur 60ter von 112...war ein starkes Feld !


DANKE MARIO !!!


----------



## innerloop (12. Juli 2011)

die entscheidende frage: ist was kaputt gegangen? hat die mega ihren ruf als materialmörderin zu recht weg?


----------



## Sir_D (12. Juli 2011)

Bedingt !
Kommt auf den Speed an und auf den Skill.

Die Pros haben Schäden aufgrund ihrer Geschwindigkeiten (bis zu 80kmh)
Die "Normalos" eher aufgrund mangelnder Fahrtechnik und/oder Kraft-Ausdauer.
Ein Anlieger den du sonst zu 100% treffen würdest ist nach 15 min DH mit Uphill auf einmal recht schmal  zumal du auf 2000-3000m rumeimerst 
wenn dann mal ein fetter alpentypischer Brocken drin liegt und du 1 sec unachtsam warst dann haste pffffffff .
Aber bei der Menge an Startern ist der Ausfall prozentual ziemlich gering.
Glücklicherweise hielten sich auch die Verletzungen in Grenzen: Nur ein echt schwerer Fall; der Rest nur Brüche, Prellungen, Schürfwunden, drittes Knie usw. usw.

Andy und ich gar nichts, auch die andern Deutschen und Briten mit denen wir unterwegs waren...ausser nen kaputten Sattel keinerlei Schäden an Mensch und Material.

Daher um schließlich deine Frage zu beantworten: NEIN ! 

Soweit, still stoked ...
Chris


----------



## innerloop (12. Juli 2011)

jetzt bin ich ein bisschen enttäusched 

gut das alles heil geblieben ist!


----------



## Alaskanier (12. Juli 2011)

Chris & Andi  herzlichen glückwunsch

Simon, ohne Stau ca.3-4h


----------



## richtig (12. Juli 2011)

Danke für Eure netten Glückwünsche 
Das lese ich gerade eben erst.
Sorry, dass ich nicht früher geantwortet habe... aber ich war ja abgetaucht...

Ich habs endlich geschafft! Dipl. Ing. is in the house.

OK, also, wer fährt wann wo???

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (12. Juli 2011)

wer bist du?


----------



## Sir_D (12. Juli 2011)

hehe 

some dirty old faggot i propose ?


----------



## noon (12. Juli 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Diplom Sascha. Und auch nachträglich zum Namenstag. Wenn du wieder in Dirtyburg bist melde dich mal


----------



## innerloop (12. Juli 2011)

sascha, ich verlange, dass du jetzt endlich mal zur rinne kommst!!!!  seit EINEM jahr wollen wir uns da mal treffen und du diplomierst nur vor dich hin 

ps: Glückwunsch zum "diplom in da house"


----------



## noon (12. Juli 2011)

Rinne in DA? Ist es da nicht zu gefährlich zu [email protected]ßgeld? Oder trifft das nur die mit KFZ vor Ort?


----------



## DarkSensation (13. Juli 2011)

Na endlich!
Alles alles gute zum bestandenen Diplom.
Und viel Erfolg auf dem weiteren Wege.

Meld dich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (13. Juli 2011)

noon schrieb:


> Rinne in DA? Ist es da nicht zu gefährlich zu [email protected]ßgeld? Oder trifft das nur die mit KFZ vor Ort?



ich bin immer mit meinem enduro aus eigener kraft am franky unterwegs und habe noch nie einen "gesetzeshüter" angetroffen. für die leute, die an der rinne mit dem auto shutteln kann ich nicht sprechen.


----------



## DarkSensation (13. Juli 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> ich bin immer mit meinem enduro aus eigener kraft am franky unterwegs und habe noch nie einen "gesetzeshüter" angetroffen. für die leute, die an der rinne mit dem auto shutteln kann ich nicht sprechen.




Da ist man ja auch schön blöd.
Man sollte es auch nicht provozieren!

Ich fahre am Müllertrail und hatt noch nie Probleme!


----------



## innerloop (13. Juli 2011)

es gibt genug leute die shutteln.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2011)

...

*undweg*


----------



## DarkSensation (13. Juli 2011)

Ich denke es ist allen bekannt, dass diese Trails bestehen.
Fakt ist nur, wenn sich jeder mal an ein paar Kleinigkeiten halten würde, wie zB Rücksicht auf Wanderer, Müllentsorgung und Lärmunterbindung, dann wäre es auch nicht dermaßen schlimm für Behörden und zuständige Forstämter!

Bei uns weiss auch jeder von dem Trail. Nur das bei uns Regeln bestehen, an die sich auch jeder hält.

So!


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2011)

...
Weitere Diskussionen gern im Wald 
Regeln sind cool


----------



## innerloop (13. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> blöd ist es, öffentlich Namen zu nennen!
> Könntet ihr Verabredungen oder "ich fahre da und da" bitte per PN oder Mail austauschen? Dies ist ein öffentliches Forum, in der auch der Kanarienvogel meiner Nachbarin mitlesen kann, wenn er denn könnte. Danke!
> 
> *undweg*



ich seh das nicht so eng. mir ist schon klar, dass das forum öffentlich ist.

man muss ja nicht gleich uhrzeiten hier posten, wann man wo anzutreffen ist, aber die trails am frankenstein kennt jeder, auch das forstamt. genauso gut wissen die auch, dass sich die mtb'ler nicht einfach so aufhalten lassen und da immer welche fahren werden.

und wer denkt, er könne sich im internet sich hinter seinem nickname verstecken und anonym bleiben, lebt IMHO in einer parallelwelt, in der es keine IPs und auskunftsfreudige provider gibt.


----------



## richtig (13. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> *undweg*



danke!


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> danke!



bitte


----------



## Sir_D (13. Juli 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> danke!





scylla schrieb:


> bitte



Was ist es ???
Und was gibt es in unserem Fred so veritable Gehirnfürze von sich 

Scheint die neue Fred-Polizei zu sein... *alles in Deckung geh und sämtliche geheimen Geheimgespräche in die IG verleg, da standrechtlich wegen Kundtun der geheimsten Geheimnisse geschossen wird* 

Is´ mir zu Unheimlich, buhu !



> Weitere Diskussionen gern im Wald


----Wie jetzt? FREIWILLIG ? Uff...optimistisch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (13. Juli 2011)

Hey, hey Nicht so dicke Luft hier machen!
Scylla hat schon recht und gut und Ende!
Sie kennt die Region hier 1000mal besser als wir alle zusammen und fährt auch jeden Tag, da kann ich verstehn, wenn sie uns hier netterweise dazu auffordert etwas bedachter in unserer Wortwahl zu sein, da sie es ja auch ist die den Ärger schon häufiger abbekommen hat....

Das sollte damit beendet sein, was viel wichtiger ist:
 WANN HÖRT ES ENDLICH AUF ZU REGNEN!!!
Jetzt habe ich schonmal nen paar Wochen frei und dann sowas...
Falls Petrus gütig ist werden wir morgen mal nach Mörfelden fahren. Dort gibts nen legalen Dirt/Freeridespot, welcher ganz cool ist.
Was steht bei euch am Wochenende an? Jemand in BF, HB oder PF?

@sird: ich hätte noch interesse die Trails, die wir letztes mal aufgrund von Zeitmangel und Regen nicht fahren konnten nachzuholen...
@ sascha: noch alle gute nachträglich zu Diplom, freu mich schon mal wieder mit dir zu fahren!


----------



## innerloop (13. Juli 2011)

so, jetzt wird diese depperte diskussion eingestellt, alle haben sich lieb und wir reden wieder übers biken:

ich hab in den nächsten zwei wochen viel zeit. ich will auch mal wieder nach beerfelden fahren. wer hat lust, wann habt ihr zeit? auch willingen/winterberg ist ne option.


----------



## PFADFINDER (13. Juli 2011)

@ sascha - auch von mir noch die besten Wünsche zum Dipl. und ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an - wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen? Das letzte Mal als ich dich gesehen hab, lag noch Schnee. Hoffe, das wird was vor'm nächsten. Lade dich auch mal gerne zu ner Runde an der Bergstraße, im Taunus oder am Hahnenkamm ein - ups, ich hoffe, die Spotangabe ist noch in Ordnung - wenn es so weitergeht auch nicht - am Hahnenkamm gibt es wohl auch etwas Zoff. 

Und Petrus ist in Wirkichkeit ein Waidmann - ich hab's immer geahnt. Der Sack.


----------



## anoli (13. Juli 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Hey, hey Nicht so dicke Luft hier machen!
> Scylla hat schon recht und gut und Ende!
> Sie kennt die Region hier 1000mal besser als wir alle zusammen und fährt auch jeden Tag, da kann ich verstehn, wenn sie uns hier netterweise dazu auffordert etwas bedachter in unserer Wortwahl zu sein, da sie es ja auch ist die den Ärger schon häufiger abbekommen hat....


 
aha Sie.
Wenn Sie jeden Tag fährt ist Sie wohl durchsichtig?
= ich hab Sie noch nicht gesehn.



Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Das sollte damit beendet sein, was viel wichtiger ist:
> *WANN HÖRT ES ENDLICH AUF ZU REGNEN!!!*
> *Jetzt habe ich schonmal nen paar Wochen frei und dann sowas...*
> Falls Petrus gütig ist werden wir morgen mal nach Mörfelden fahren. Dort gibts nen legalen Dirt/Freeridespot, welcher ganz cool ist.
> ...


 
Den Regen hat unser Megalaner mitgebracht!
Wenn ich den erwische...

Dann wird gekuschelt 

Je nach Wetterlage bin ich am WE für BF.
Im Siff fahren bringts nicht.


----------



## DarkSensation (14. Juli 2011)

Sascha...


----------



## DarkSensation (18. Juli 2011)

Ist am Samstag jemand in beerfelden unterwegs?
ansonsten hab ich noch nen platz frei am Sonntag fur wiberg.

Bitte mal kurz bescheid geben.


----------



## Sir_D (18. Juli 2011)

bin ab Do 20 Tage in Lettland...arbeiten und biken...
falle raus 
Frau auch noch..da immer noch leichten "defekt" in der gebrochenen Hand 
Greetz...
Das Chris


----------



## trialero (18. Juli 2011)

ab mitte august hab ich auch wieder zeit genug zum biken

jezt wisst ihr auch das ich noch lebe

können wir wieder bergabrollen


----------



## anoli (19. Juli 2011)

trialero schrieb:


> ab mitte august hab ich auch wieder zeit genug zum biken
> 
> jezt wisst ihr auch das ich noch lebe
> 
> können wir wieder bergabrollen



Un ich hab gemeint du bist mim letzten SPaceshuttle unterwegs.  

Am Wochenende bin ich auf nem Urlaubskurztrip.
Erst ab Montag kann ich euch heimsuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (19. Juli 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Ist am Samstag jemand in beerfelden unterwegs?
> ansonsten hab ich noch nen platz frei am Sonntag fur wiberg.
> 
> Bitte mal kurz bescheid geben.



urlaub ab mittwoch.
sry.
aber ab 01.08. ist dann alles endgültig wieder beim alten! versprochen.


----------



## Eyecatcher (19. Juli 2011)

Sind morgen wieder in Mörfelden (legaler Dirt/Freeride Spot), falls jemand Lust hat uns zu begleiten würden wir uns sehr freuen 
(das setzt allerdings voraus, dass Tief Otto nicht so schlimm Dauerregnet...)

MFG 
Stephie n´Moe


----------



## Eyecatcher (20. Juli 2011)

Mörfelden ist heute sprichwörtlich in Wasser gefallen...
Jemand ne Idee was man bei dem Sauwetter machen könnte? Soll ja die nächten 7 Tage immer wieder regnen...
Eignen sich Beerfelden oder Winterberg für Regenbiken?


----------



## Sir_D (20. Juli 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Mörfelden ist heute sprichwörtlich in Wasser gefallen...
> Jemand ne Idee was man bei dem Sauwetter machen könnte? Soll ja die nächten 7 Tage immer wieder regnen...
> Eignen sich Beerfelden oder Winterberg für Regenbiken?



Bf wohl weniger, da einfach zu harter Boden und der Regen nicht vernünftig aufgesaugt werden kann.
WB ...ist so ne Sache..der DH ist sicher knackig wenn´s feucht ist...Steinfeld und Step-Downs sind bestimmt lustig !

Aber wenn ihr nicht wie die meisten Warmduscher hier, "Schönwetterbiker" seid so habt ihr sicher dennoch Spaß ! 

Ein "Allwetterbiker" ! 

*duckundweg*


----------



## DarkSensation (21. Juli 2011)

Hab muddys draufgezogen und fahr am Samstag nach bf.
achja...
hab mir nen Kamikaze lrs in rot gekauft <3


----------



## Eyecatcher (22. Juli 2011)

Also Bf gestern war echt super! Waren zwar fast allein dort, aber hatte dafür umso mehr Spaß. Bin endlich den Holzdrop auf der Roten und den Herzchendrop gesprungen, woohoo! Waren zwar ein paar Pfützen auf der Strecke, lies sich aber gut fahren, besonders die rote, die schwarze war teilweise etwas arg rutschig^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (22. Juli 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Bin endlich den Holzdrop auf der Roten und den Herzchendrop gesprungen, woohoo!



Gratulation


----------



## DarkSensation (22. Juli 2011)

Morgen bf.
hab nen neuen lrs.


----------



## Sir_D (22. Juli 2011)

Radlos weil Service...
und ab Montag Riga...1Monat...

ps.: Gratz Steffi ! SAUBER !


----------



## ironhorse74 (23. Juli 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Radlos weil Service...


... dann wird es auch nichts mit biken im baltikum ? 

@ stephie


----------



## Sir_D (23. Juli 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ... dann wird es auch nichts mit biken im baltikum ?
> 
> @ stephie



@ Mario: doch ...mit den mates von der Mega werd ich da schon was aufreissen...gear nehm ich mal mit ...


----------



## DarkSensation (23. Juli 2011)

Was wars schee!

Wer gut fährt hat Fans! Hab heute 2 Handynummern von jungen, hübschen Mädels bekommen


----------



## Nomis10 (26. Juli 2011)

ich fahr morgen nach Pfi hat jemand lust noch dazu zu kommen?


----------



## spessartwild (26. Juli 2011)

Hi

Ja ich, und noch einer


----------



## DarkSensation (26. Juli 2011)

wann?
kann erst ab Ca 15 Uhr.


----------



## Nomis10 (27. Juli 2011)

ich werde auch ca um 15 Uhr dort sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (27. Juli 2011)

ok. 
meine Eltern kommen aus dem Urlaub, will noch etwas aufräumen.


----------



## DarkSensation (1. August 2011)

Dienstag, 9:00 hüpfburg...
Jemand dabei?


----------



## anoli (1. August 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Dienstag, 9:00 hüpfburg...
> Jemand dabei?


 

Du bist echt ein greller Kerl.
Da lieg ich noch im Bett, dann muß ich arbeiten ;-)


----------



## Eyecatcher (2. August 2011)

So sind nach 5 Tagen und 4 Bikeparks wieder daheim, falls es euch mal in den Harz verschlägt kann ich euch nur den Bikepark Hahnenklee empfehlen, der Downhill Racetrack ist der Hammer!!


----------



## Sansarah (3. August 2011)

Hey Leute,
Haben für Samstag mal wieder eine Tour angedacht.
Danica und ich wollten evtl. mal den Mömlinger Trail erkunden.
Leider kennen wir uns dort noch nicht so gut aus, daher wäre es vielleicht schön, wenn noch ein paar *Tourer* dabei wären. Unter besten Umständen sogar mit Ortskenntnissen  
Startzeitpunkt wäre so zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr in Hainstadt.( Danke Mario  )

Grüße


----------



## DarkSensation (3. August 2011)

@ anoli
Ey hör zu... 
Einer muss ja 

@ Eyecatcher
Hab ich auch schon mal überlegt.
Wie weit ist es denn bis dahin?

@ Sarah
Leider nicht meine Abteilung...

@ ALL

Samstag oder Sonntag ne Runde im Bikepark?
Egal wo...

BIIITTEEEEE!!!

Sonst fahr ich wieder alleine!
Meldet euch, gern auch per Handy: 01744248166

Gruss


----------



## ironhorse74 (3. August 2011)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Haben für Samstag mal wieder eine Tour angedacht.
> Danica und ich wollten evtl. mal den Mömlinger Trail erkunden.
> Leider kennen wir uns dort noch nicht so gut aus, daher wäre es vielleicht schön, wenn noch ein paar *Tourer* dabei wären. Unter besten Umständen sogar mit Ortskenntnissen
> ...


 
... nehme an du meinst hainstadt als startzeitpunkt / treffpunkt, da er hier auch durchgeht - würde euch gerne führen - wird aber bis sa. nix


----------



## heizer1979 (4. August 2011)

Sansarah schrieb:


> mal den Mömlinger Trail erkunden.



der ist gut ausgeschildert -MÖ1-. mehr infos auf der mömlinger mitb homepage


----------



## Sansarah (4. August 2011)

Schön ,dass ein paar Leute mitkommen wollen

Uhrzeit und genauen Treffpunkt morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (4. August 2011)

na, dann will ich mal nicht so sein 
wenns wetter passt komm ich auch!
ich freu mich!

lgs


----------



## DarkSensation (5. August 2011)

Ok Sascha, aber bitte nur zum warm fahren.
Sonntag werd ich nach hb kommen. Will endlich den bb im perfekten whip springen.

Zeit 1300 auf dem Sportplatz.
Hoff mal, dass der ein oder andre erscheint...


----------



## Eyecatcher (5. August 2011)

Ich komm vorbei, allerdings werde ich es nicht vor 14h schaffen. Den Whip will ich aber sehen! Mach mal nen Foto davon!


----------



## DarkSensation (5. August 2011)

Super!


----------



## Nomis10 (5. August 2011)

morgen um 13 uhr am sportplatz in Hainstadt?


----------



## Sansarah (5. August 2011)

Nomis10 schrieb:


> morgen um 13 uhr am sportplatz in Hainstadt?



Jop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (6. August 2011)

Leben Chris und Olli eig noch!


----------



## freeolly (6. August 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Leben Chris und Olli eig noch!



Jo, gerade noch so nach der 5 Stundentour heute! War aber echt klasse.

Morgen BF falls ich mich noch bewegen kann......


----------



## DarkSensation (6. August 2011)

Oh man...
Ich würd zu gern mitkommen. Hab aber seit gestern keine ec karte mehr und noch nichtmal Sprit im tank. :'( 

Wenn niemand nach hb kommt sitz ich eh Zuhause...
Ruft mal an oder schickt ne sms.


----------



## Sansarah (7. August 2011)

War ne wirklich coole, ordentlich anstrengende Runde

Nochmal danke an Simon fürs Guiden...schön, dass Olly mit dabei war...und Steffen: Respekt dafür, die Tour auf nem 20Kilo-Bock zu bestreiten

Wiederholung gerne wieder!


----------



## Sir_D (9. August 2011)

morgen mittag bk...


----------



## Alaskanier (9. August 2011)

mein neues endlich...


----------



## innerloop (10. August 2011)

sicher, dass es diesmal hält?


----------



## ironhorse74 (10. August 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> mein neues endlich...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/952061
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/952058


 
... schöner Garten ;-)
Hast du auch einen Nahaufnahme von dem Straitline-Schriftzug ?


----------



## Sir_D (10. August 2011)

hui gratz zur Neuen ! 
Mal sehen ob sie deine wilden Ritte diesmal mitmacht... 

Samstag mit Daniel BF---noch wer?


----------



## Alaskanier (10. August 2011)

@Innerloop und Chris: ich hoffe doch 

@Eisenpferd: kann ich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (11. August 2011)

hallo leute,

ich fahre heute gegen sechs halb sieben mal in hb vorbei. 
falls jemand lust hat.

grussascha


----------



## Sir_D (15. August 2011)

ach das Sascha ! 
Servus ! war leider zu spät..waren schon unterwegs...
und hatten 2 harte Tage Bikepark 
Gestern richtige schöne Schlammschlacht und anschließendes "abkärchern" von Mensch und Material ;  Sebb und mir hats riesig Spaß gemacht...


----------



## richtig (15. August 2011)

geht heut was?
grussascha


----------



## innerloop (15. August 2011)

Freitag mittag tour in DA? ich hab ab 12 uhr zeit bis 18 uhr.


----------



## Sir_D (16. August 2011)

klingt gut...mal wieder raus hier...wären evtl. dabei 

kommt darauf an wenn es nicht wieder wie letzte Woche 50 Km mit 1000Hm werden.
Wie viel Trail-Anteil hat deine Runde ?


----------



## richtig (16. August 2011)

ich fahre heute gegen 1600, 1630 nochmal richtung rh und dann weiter nach hb. abschließend nochmal hohl oder so. falls jmd. lust und zeit hat kann er gegen 1630, 1700 zusteigen. bitte vorher bescheid sagen, falls ich anders hoch fahre und nicht direkt am rh vorbeikomme.

grussascha


----------



## innerloop (16. August 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> klingt gut...mal wieder raus hier...wären evtl. dabei
> 
> kommt darauf an wenn es nicht wieder wie letzte Woche 50 Km mit 1000Hm werden.
> Wie viel Trail-Anteil hat deine Runde ?



warst du mit den melibokusbikern unterwegs? 

also ich kann dir ne tour anbieten zwischen 20-35km (fahre ohne tacho, daher nur der richtwert) mit ziemlich hohem trailanteil. ich behaupte mal, dass die abfahrten zu 70-80% aus trails bestehen. hoch gehts über forstwege. als treffpunkt würde ich dann das café bölle am böllenfalltor vorschlagen. die runde findet dann zwichen bölle, eberstadt, frankenstein und seeheim statt. nur damit du einen anhaltspunkt hast.


----------



## richtig (16. August 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> Freitag mittag tour in DA? ich hab ab 12 uhr zeit bis 18 uhr.



Freitag kann ich leider nicht :/


----------



## Sir_D (16. August 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> warst du mit den melibokusbikern unterwegs?
> 
> also ich kann dir ne tour anbieten zwischen 20-35km (fahre ohne tacho, daher nur der richtwert) mit ziemlich hohem trailanteil. ich behaupte mal, dass die abfahrten zu 70-80% aus trails bestehen. hoch gehts über forstwege. als treffpunkt würde ich dann das café bölle am böllenfalltor vorschlagen. die runde findet dann zwichen bölle, eberstadt, frankenstein und seeheim statt. nur damit du einen anhaltspunkt hast.



klingt sehr sehr gut ! 
Denke wir sind dabei---meld mich aber nochmal zeitig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noon (16. August 2011)

Ich würde auch am Freitag mitfahren; das Gebiet interessiert mich schon lange. Sollte ich es mir anders überlegen schreibe ich nochmal eine pn.


----------



## innerloop (16. August 2011)

ich muss die zeit korrigieren, ich habe doch erst ab 14 uhr zeit!


----------



## Sir_D (18. August 2011)

alles klar mo ...werde versuchen gg. 14.00 am Bölle zu sein ...
ik freu mir !


----------



## innerloop (18. August 2011)

wir können auch 14:30 Uhr daraus machen. noch bessere idee, wir sagen wir treffen uns um 14 uhr, sind aber letztendlich doch erst um 14:30 am bölle, weil wir doch wieder rumtrödeln.


----------



## Sir_D (18. August 2011)

also ich werde alleine kommen so wie es bis jetzt ausschaut...
wäre gg 20 nach 1 am hbf und von dort an halt schnell hinradeln...das heißt ich wäre pünktlich


----------



## innerloop (18. August 2011)

20 nach eins reicht ja super dick. da kannst fast einen zug später nehmen
ich bin alllllllller frühestens um 2 da, eher später. fahr aber besser nur bis lichtwiese oder ostbahnhof. das ist viel schneller zum bölle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (19. August 2011)

k dann fahr ich einen später und steig an der lichtwiese aus da bin ich ca um 15 nach 2...dann noch rüber fahren...


----------



## innerloop (19. August 2011)

top


----------



## richtig (19. August 2011)

OK, dann steige ich mal in die Wochenendplanung ein:

Morgen fahre ich ab 1500h mit meinem Bruder und 2 Jungs eine schöne Trailtour. Wenn Siche jemand anschließen will: wir starten im GrU und fahren dann erstmal am RH vorbei. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte - sehr gerne.

Liest jemand von den Jungs mit, die ich gestern in HB getroffen habe? Ihr seid natürlich auch eingeladen.

Grussascha


----------



## PFADFINDER (19. August 2011)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Sonntag? Hahnenkamm? Bergstraße?


----------



## Eyecatcher (19. August 2011)

Ja Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit morgen leider nicht..., Berstraße klingt gut! Wer kennt sich da aus?

MFG Stephie


----------



## Sir_D (19. August 2011)

So...vermelde die Jungs haben mich richtig gut fertig gemacht...
Aber ich glaube noon und innerloop haben da was falsch verstanden...
die fahren bergauf schneller als bergab 
War ne geile Tour Mo... danke dir fürs Guiden; musste nochmal wiederholen !


----------



## innerloop (20. August 2011)

ich kann kaum laufen... jetzt muss ich den geprellten oberschenkel mit "würde" (er)tragen.
wenn du uns schon schnell fandest, fahre niemals mit dem schorsch, der macht dich kaputt bergauf


----------



## PFADFINDER (20. August 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Ja Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit morgen leider nicht..., Berstraße klingt gut! Wer kennt sich da aus?
> 
> MFG Stephie



Ich. 

Meinte mit Bergstraße hier den nördlichen Teil, also Frankenstein, Felsberg, Melibokus. Hab da eine Runde mit - fast - nur Trailabfahrten - allerdings auch gut 1.000 hm auf wenig Kilometern. Wenn jemand dabei wäre, würde ich fahren.


----------



## Sir_D (24. August 2011)

*Hallo liebe Biker-Gemeinde ,

da  ich für dieses Jahr mit der Einteilung und Organistaion der  Streckenposten für das BBNR betraut wurde suche ich auf diesem Wege 10  ZUVERLÄSSIGE und BIKEERFAHRENE Leute.
Idealerweise fahrt ihr selbst, habt ein wenig Ahnung von Ersthilfe und tragt gerne Verantwortung im Bereich des Rennablaufs.
Bei Interesse schreibt mir bitte baldigst Nachricht damit ich das weiter melden kann und wir weiter organisieren können.
Mindestalter 16 Jahre

Ride on

Chris*


----------



## Sir_D (25. August 2011)

Mo hättest du am We nochmal Zeit für die Runde?
 ich find die alleine nicht..dazu hab ich zuwenig aufgepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (26. August 2011)

samstag vielleicht, aber stephie und ich sind auch am überlegen, ob wir nach BF fahren. wir müssen mal das wetter beobachten.


----------



## Eyecatcher (29. August 2011)

Habe die Woche frei, falls als wer lust hat biken zu gehen und das nicht alleine zu tun sat Bescheid! 
Donnerstag steht je nach Wetterlage wahrscheinlich Mörfelden an, jemand Interesse?


----------



## Alaskanier (29. August 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15901
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/964134

war so geil...

PS: gefällt mir drücken


----------



## richtig (29. August 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Habe die Woche frei, falls als wer lust hat biken zu gehen und das nicht alleine zu tun sat Bescheid!
> Donnerstag steht je nach Wetterlage wahrscheinlich Mörfelden an, jemand Interesse?



Dienstag 1700h ab Umstadt?
Irgend ne schöne Runde?

Grussascha


----------



## PFADFINDER (29. August 2011)

Ich wär so gern dabei - ich kann aber erst ab 19.00 Uhr 
Wie sieht's denn am Donnerstag bei Dir aus? Da bin ich bis 16.30 in Roßdorf. Danach vllt. Bergstraße?


----------



## noon (30. August 2011)

Wenn ihr die Ecke Felsberg, Melibokus fahren wollt am Donnerstag wäre ich dabei


----------



## PFADFINDER (30. August 2011)

Die Ecke hab ich mir auch gedacht.  Wollte am Frankenstein starten, dann Felsberg, dann Melibokus, dann flach zurück oder nochmal Frankenstein. Aber eher dann flach. Habe noch Platz im Auto, falls wer von Dieburg/Roßdorf/Zimmern mit will...


----------



## noon (30. August 2011)

Also ein Autoplatz wäre nich schlecht, so lange da auch ein Fahrradplatz ist, aber davon gehe ich ja aus. Erstmal sehen was der Herr Richtig zu der Tour sagt, 2 Plätze hast du wohl nicht?


----------



## PFADFINDER (30. August 2011)

2 Plätze gehen auch. Hab einen Träger auf der Anhängerkupplung. Eins würden wir dann im Auto verstauen. 

sascha - wie schaut's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (30. August 2011)

hi,

ich musste das heute erst nochmal abklären; leider hab ich donnerstag nur ein relativ kleines zeitfenster am nachmittag 

wo fährst du denn sonst noch so hin diese woche? samstag nachmittag hätte ich zeit, wies aussieht (stand 21:15h)

grussascha


----------



## PFADFINDER (31. August 2011)

Habe jetzt noch nix geplant. Ich muss auch am Wochenende arbeiten - aber gegen eine Auszeit hätte ich nix einzuwenden. Gib mir einfach kurze Info wann, dann plane ich es mir ein. 

Vielleicht könnte man zum Hahnenkamm - liegt so nah und ist so gut dort. Oder wir fahren hier in der Gegend. Hauptsache raus aus dem Büro. 

@ noon - willste trotzdem morgen fahren?


----------



## Sansarah (31. August 2011)

Sind morgen ab nachmittags in Pf...wer noch kommen mag...gerne


----------



## noon (31. August 2011)

Ja klar wäre nach wie vor dabei, alles Weitere per pn...


----------



## innerloop (31. August 2011)

wir fahren morgen zu dem freeride/dirt-spot nach mörfelden. wer mitkommen will, schreibe eine mir.


----------



## richtig (1. September 2011)

Also, ich bin nachmittags in Umstadt unterwegs...
Die üblichen Verdächtigen abklappern.

RH->HB->Hohl->Hohl->Hohl->Hohl->Hohl->Heim 







Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (1. September 2011)

definiere nachmittag ?


----------



## Eyecatcher (10. September 2011)

HALLO ihr Lieben!
Wollen heute nach Mörfelden hüpfen und morgen hier ne Tour fahren, falls ich Interesse habt, dann meldet euch beim Moe oder mir.
Was geht sonst bei euch so? War jemand auf der Eurobike?

Liebe Grüße
Stephie


----------



## ironhorse74 (10. September 2011)

@ all
zur Info: http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/documents/flyer_2011.pdf

cu


----------



## flipflop78 (13. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
passt nicht ganz hier her, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir doch helfen....

Letztens hat mein Kumpel Stefan im Umstädter Wald einen Biker getroffen. Die beiden haben sich über die schöne Strecke im Heubacher Wald unterhalten.
Der Biker meinte, er würde diese auch oft im Dunkeln fahren.
Auf die Frage nach der Lampe, hat Stefan erfahren, das es wohl hier in der Gegend (Babenhausen, Rodgau??) ne Lampenschmiede gibt, die Top Lampen, zu nem guten Preis  herstellen!! Oder es auf jeden Fall irgendwo hier gute, günstige Lampen zu kaufen gibt!

Wenn ihr wisst, wer das war, bzw. welche Lampen das sind, würde ich mich über ne PN freuen.

Und wenn ich dann ne gescheite Lampe habe, könnte man sich ja evtl. mal zu nem Nightride treffen.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## richtig (14. September 2011)

www.mytinysun.de

grussascha


----------



## Eyecatcher (17. September 2011)

Danke Mario für den Flyer! Hab vor 2 Wochen versucht mich noch fürs BBNR anzumelden, aber ich war leider zu spät...
Wer fährt von euch mit?
Was geht tourenmäßig dieses WE?
Jemand Lust nen Wein mit mir auf dem Winzerfest zu trinken? Sind heute abend auf jeden Fall da!

Liebe Grüße
Stephie


----------



## berg-rider (17. September 2011)

Anmeldung fürs BBNR wieder geöffnet


----------



## richtig (22. September 2011)

Wer hat Lust auf eine ausgedehnte Wochenendtour am Samstagmorgen ab 1000h? 3 - 3,5 Stunden Trailtour, max. 1000hm, ab Groß-Umstadt.

LG
Sascha


----------



## Eyecatcher (23. September 2011)

Klingt gut bis auf 10 Uhr!!! 
Bin dabei!


----------



## richtig (23. September 2011)

OK. Treffpunkt Park neben Gruberhof um 1000h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## De_Anner (24. September 2011)

War ne klasse Tour, hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## innerloop (26. September 2011)

Wann hat denn der Herr richtig denn jetzt Zeit nach DA zu kommen? Ich habe mir schon eine schöne Trailrunde am Franky überlegt. Ich bin am Dienstag, Mittwoch und Freitag verfügbar.
Weitere Mitstreiter sind natürlich gerne willkommen.


----------



## richtig (26. September 2011)

Ich bin leider (!) erst wieder nächste Woche verfügbar. Diese Woche ist bei mir extrem voll :/ Aber wie wäre es dann mit Mittwoch?

Grussascha


----------



## Brickowski (26. September 2011)

Hat einer von euch nen Land Rover mit Darmstädter Nummernschild,Fox Aufkleber und war derjenige am Freitag Abend in MIL? Wenn ja möge er/sie sich mal melden,denn er oder sie hat den besten Trail verpasst


----------



## Arthur27 (26. September 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> Wann hat denn der Herr richtig denn jetzt Zeit nach DA zu kommen? Ich habe mir schon eine schöne Trailrunde am Franky überlegt. Ich bin am Dienstag, Mittwoch und Freitag verfügbar.
> Weitere Mitstreiter sind natürlich gerne willkommen.



Servus,

würde Mittwochs mitkommen wenn du fährst, kenne mich auch ein bissl am Franky aus 
Wann würdest du denn starten ?

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## richtig (27. September 2011)

Hi Arthur 
Schön von Dir zu hören.
Habe gerade vorgestern wieder das Video rausgekramt: "Au... meine Eier"

LG
Sascha


----------



## Arthur27 (27. September 2011)

Ja mich gibts auch noch 
Wenn du nächste Woche Zeit hast können wir ja hier ne schöne Trailrunde drehen. Hab nächste Woche Urlaub und bin daher zeitlich flexibel.

Erinnere mich bloss nicht an das Video ... allein der Gedanke daran schmerzt schon  

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## innerloop (28. September 2011)

heute wirds bei mir doch nix mit einer tour am frankenstein. da geht eher was am wochenende.


----------



## Arthur27 (28. September 2011)

Schade, dann ein anderes mal 

Geht eigentlich jemand von euch zum BBNR am WE ? Wenn ja, wann ?
Weiß noch nicht ob ich es zeitlich schaffe, aber wenns klappt könnte man sich ja dort treffen.

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (28. September 2011)

bin auch wieder am start ...  
heute mal schauen, ob alles noch rund läuft.

bin auf jeden fall sa. und evtl. sogar so. in bf.


----------



## richtig (28. September 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> bin auch wieder am start ...



Super 
Hast Du eigentlich ein Rad momentan?

Grussascha


----------



## ironhorse74 (29. September 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Super
> Hast Du eigentlich ein Rad momentan?
> 
> Grussascha


 
ja, 1 hab ich noch - lass dich überraschen ...


----------



## noon (30. September 2011)

Hallo, fährt zufälligerweise jemand jetzt am WE nach Beerfelden auf das Rennen und kreuzt dabei die Achse Umstadt/Dieburg/Darmstadt? Wäre an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit interessiert, bräuchte nur Platz für mich und meine Kamera...


----------



## DarkSensation (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre morgen früh um 930 Uhr


----------



## Eyecatcher (4. Oktober 2011)

Sind grad eben vom nem geilen Nightride bis nach Bensheim zurückgekommen, war echt der Hammer!!! Jetzt weiß ich auch wo little Kanada ist ^^ und ich will wieder hin!!!
Liebe Grüße
Stephie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noon (5. Oktober 2011)

und die DB shuttled für lau


----------



## innerloop (6. Oktober 2011)

naja nicht ganz


----------



## Eyecatcher (8. Oktober 2011)

Hat hier irgendwer Lust sich morgen schee dreckisch zu machen? Dachte an ne Tour Richtung Frankenstein und evt auch weiter.

MFg Stephie


----------



## Sir_D (14. Oktober 2011)

morgen lockeres cruisen in pfi nach ner 50 km tour heute...
so bf rocken


----------



## ironhorse74 (21. Oktober 2011)

@ all
ist morgen mittag irgendwer irgendwo unterwegs ?


----------



## Tribal84 (21. Oktober 2011)

mari...o  bad wildbad wenn du willst


----------



## ironhorse74 (21. Oktober 2011)

@ tribal
wollte die sache etwas lockerer angehen  - aber danke ... grüß den rest und viel spaß


----------



## innerloop (23. Oktober 2011)

wir sind heute in HB und wollen das schöne herbstlicht digital konservieren. ab halb zwei wollen wir spätestens da sein.


----------



## ironhorse74 (23. Oktober 2011)

schade ... hab gestern meine runde gedreht (hole,hb,pfirschb.) - heute wirds nix evtl. next week ...


----------



## Sir_D (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde heute Mittag mal zum Aufräumen und reparieren des Herrn Nicklas aufbrechen...  
Kurzentschlossene sind Willkommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipflop78 (4. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich bin aus GU und fahre seit einem Jahr wieder intensiver MTB.
Alleine Fahren macht wenig Spaß, deshalb wollte ich mal fragen, wer Lust hat, heute Abend ne gemütliche Runde durch den Umstädter Wald zu drehen.
Wegen Fitnessstand wirklich gemütlich (gemütlich im Sinne von eurem Fitnessstand). 
Also so ne Stunde KKH, FarmerH, RödelsH, HexenH, und ab dann Runter 
Wenn jemand Lust hat mit zu kommen, würd ich mich freuen.
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## richtig (4. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
Hi Thorsten,

Sonntag ab 1300h jemand Bock und Zeit?

Grussascha


----------



## flipflop78 (4. November 2011)

Sonntag würde gehen. 
An was haste denn gedacht? 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir_D (7. November 2011)

Mit ner schönen großen Gruppe bei Kaiserwetter am Mö I ...
Hoffe auf baldige Wiederholung


----------



## Nomis10 (7. November 2011)

@Sird: Sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr mal wieder in der  gegend fahrt.


----------



## ironhorse74 (8. November 2011)

@ all
bin am sa. mittag zwischen olympiapark u. nicklas unterwegs vllt. schließt sich jemand an ...


----------



## Nomis10 (10. November 2011)

würd am sa mitfahren. Wann und wo willst du genau losfahren?


----------



## Alaskanier (10. November 2011)

ich hab leider keine Zeit


----------



## ironhorse74 (11. November 2011)

Nomis10 schrieb:


> würd am sa mitfahren. Wann und wo willst du genau losfahren?


 
 ca. 13h steinbruch hainstadt - dann richtung nicklas (falls dort jemand ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (16. November 2011)

morgen mittag mal der sonne entgegen fahrn - hat evtl . noch jemand frei


----------



## DarkSensation (17. November 2011)

Würde gehen.
Leider fahr ich keine Touren


----------



## ironhorse74 (17. November 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Würde gehen.
> Leider fahr ich keine Touren


 
oh darky, zu spät ... war von 12 - 3 im wald


----------



## Eyecatcher (21. November 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
wir waren auch fleißig am fahren! Schaut doch mal bei http://gearedtales.de/ da findet ihr tolle Fotos von Moe, eric und mir. Hätte morgen oder fr zeit für ne Tour, wer lust?

mfg Stephie


----------



## Arthur27 (21. November 2011)

Hey, echt tolle Fotos auf der HP. Gefallen mir sehr gut 

Warum stellt ihr diese nicht auch hier oder in der Galerie online, dann könnten viel mehr Leute daran teilhaben.

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## Raibach (22. November 2011)

hi,
ist am Sonntag jemand in Heubach?
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (23. November 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Hey, echt tolle Fotos auf der HP. Gefallen mir sehr gut
> 
> Warum stellt ihr diese nicht auch hier oder in der Galerie online, dann könnten viel mehr Leute daran teilhaben.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist geplant, aber jetzt ist noch nicht die Zeit dazu!! Mr. GearedTales will noch etwas warten, aber dann hoffen wir auf eure Likes damit da auch mal nen Foto der Woche drin ist^^

Was geht am We? Hb klingt nicht schlecht, Pfi ist aber auch immer schön!

mfg Stephie


----------



## ironhorse74 (24. November 2011)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> ...
> Was geht am We? Hb klingt nicht schlecht, Pfi ist aber auch immer schön!
> 
> mfg Stephie


 
sa. wird von einigen anderen u. mir Pfi angesteuert ... cu


----------



## DarkSensation (24. November 2011)

Samstag also Pfi?


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. November 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Samstag also Pfi?


 
jo - cu


----------



## Sir_D (25. November 2011)

Hui, da freuen wir uns wenn ihr alle mal wieder zu uns kommt ! 
Allerdings muss ich voran schicken das der Nicklas selbst und das Roadgap noch nicht wieder befahrbar sind...
Sollte ja aber keinen hindern...ist ja alles Umfahrbar...
Werden definitiv oben sein; entweder zum fahren selbst ...aber wahrscheinlicher zum Bauen
Greetz 
Das Chris


----------



## Eyecatcher (26. November 2011)

Was steht morgen an? Eisenbach?


----------



## DarkSensation (27. November 2011)

Hat jemand ne gute Seite für Hope Ersatzteile?


----------



## jeses (27. November 2011)

so war heute nach der zwangspause mal wieder auf dem Rad und es funktioniert noch alles eingermaßen


----------



## Arthur27 (27. November 2011)

@ DarkSensation:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com bietet sehr viele Hope Ersatzteile


----------



## Eyecatcher (27. November 2011)

jeses schrieb:


> so war heute nach der zwangspause mal wieder auf dem Rad und es funktioniert noch alles eingermaßen



Das kann man wohl so sagen, wenn man dir zuschaut wie du die Trails runterheizt...
Danke Simon nochmal, dass ich dass Rocky probefahren durfte! Eisenbach ist echt ne vielseitige Strecke und jetzt habt ihr sogar noch nen Pumptrack.... Das nächste mal muss das dirtbike mit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (28. November 2011)

aber gerne


----------



## Sir_D (28. November 2011)

Morgen Abend (Di) mit Raimund und mir HÖ I ...Treffpunkt Höchst Schwimmbadparkplatz 1700 Uhr 
Wer Lust auf Nightride hat, möge sich anschließen...


----------



## richtig (29. November 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Morgen Abend (Di) mit Raimund und mir HÖ I ...Treffpunkt Höchst Schwimmbadparkplatz 1700 Uhr
> Wer Lust auf Nightride hat, möge sich anschließen...



Find ich super 
Kann leider erst morgen...


----------



## damy (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 
möchte euch mal unser Werk vorstellen:

Bikepark-Mosbach

auch auf Facebook

Gruß damy


----------



## ironhorse74 (1. Dezember 2011)

damy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte euch mal unser Werk vorstellen:
> 
> Bikepark-Mosbach
> ...


 
 - weiter so jungs


----------



## Sansarah (14. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich leider nur wenig Rückmeldung bekommen habe, poste ich es nochmal hier:

Hey Leute,

wir wollten mal wissen, was ihr Weihnachten und die Feiertage und Silvester vorhabt?
Wir hatten an einen Weihnachtsride gedacht, je nach Zusagen auch am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag.
Ansonsten hätten wir auch Lust auf ne gemeinsame Aktion am Weihnachtsabend ( wer genug von family und co. hat ).
Silvester wären wir auch für nen Ride, warum nicht sogar ins neue Jahr biken? Andere Aktivitäten wären natürlich auch cool.
Freuen uns über Ideen und Zusagen


----------



## richtig (14. Dezember 2011)

wenns irgendwie geht bin ich dabei und finde die idee auch echt gut.
haben wir bisher ja auch immer irgendwie hinbekommen.

lg
sascha

danke für die pn neulich. bisschen kopf voll momentan.


----------



## ironhorse74 (14. Dezember 2011)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Nachdem ich leider nur wenig Rückmeldung bekommen habe, poste ich es nochmal hier:
> 
> Hey Leute,
> 
> ...


 
 - wenn es zeitlich paßt bin ich auch dabei ...


----------



## richtig (14. Dezember 2011)

Vote: 2. WFT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (17. Dezember 2011)

Wären auch gerne vorbei und uns passen beide Tage. Bis dahin müsste meine Schulter auch wieder fit sein, habe mir nämlich am Montag mein Metall entfernen lassen. Wie sind den die Routenideen? Wäre dafür, dass wir so wie letztes Jahr in Pfi vorbeikommen. Hb wäre natürlich auch noch toll!
Noch was anderes: Der Moe und ich sind grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen Fullface Helm. Er sollte stabil und nicht so schwer sein. Ich hätte gerne ein großes Sichtfeld und einen nicht soo langen Kinnbügel. jemand Ideen und Erfahrungen?

MFG 
Stephie


----------



## jeses (17. Dezember 2011)

http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...w.,cf.osb&fp=fabccbd385d9dd8a&biw=995&bih=626

den habe ich ist leicht unter 1kg und sehr preiswert
hat nen echt coolen magnet verschluss geht selbst mit dicken handschuhen noch gut


----------



## Sansarah (20. Dezember 2011)

Sooo...nun ist es ja schon bald soweit.

Da der 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag vorgeschlagen wurde, möchte ich den auf jeden Fall festhalten

Würde sagen, dass wir um die Mittagszeit starten sollten, da nicht jeder Lampen hat und vielleicht abends irgendwo eingeladen ist.
Stephie hat Hb und Pfi vorgeschlagen, oder hat jemand noch ne andere schöne Idee für eine Tour?
Leute mit Downhillern können ja dann jeweils an die Spots kommen.

Ansonsten werden wir Weihnachten höchstwahrscheinlich auch ne kleine Tour oder ähnliches starten.
Uhrzeit auch so gegen 11/12, damit später noch Zeit zum Geschenke verpacken bleibt 
Wer da auch Interesse hat, möge sich melden.


----------



## Sir_D (25. Dezember 2011)

moien...
sind euch die Weihnachtlichen Füße eingeschlafen ?  

meldet euch...wir wissen sonst weder wohin noch mit wem..entweder hier oder in Gesichtsbuch...

Greetz das ChrisKind


----------



## Eyecatcher (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!
Wo wollen wir morgen starten? 12 Uhr Pfi? oder lieber in Hb?
Das wird meine erste Ausfahrt nach der Metallentfernung, freu mich schon!!


----------



## Eyecatcher (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, wer kommt denn jetzt morgen mit? Wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noon (25. Dezember 2011)

Also sofern der Trend eher richtung Tour geht (wäre mir pers. lieber und ich denke auch dir mit deiner Schulter) macht es wohl wenig Sinn in Pfi anzufangen. Bewährt hat sich ja zB. die Runde ab Umstadt hoch zum Rödelshäuschen, Hüpfburg, b45 Trail, Pfi und zurück. 
Andererseits kennt man das auch alles schon von letztem Jahr. Wäre auch für was neues offen, aber mir fällt als interessantere Alternative nur die Tour FStein->Meli ein und das ist ja ganz wo anders. Zumdem ihr 2 ja wohl eh morgen früh bereits in Zipfen seit.

Falls Sascha hier mitliest, wir sind doch mal eine Tour richtung Breuberg gefahren, mit dem Trail hinter dem Steinbruch Hainstadt, ließe sich da vllt was schustern?

Ich habe nichts gegen Pfi aber weder wird es dort besonders trocken sein noch wird jemand seine Ausrüstung mitschleppen wollen, d.h. die große Session wird es dort wohl eh nicht geben, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Nur mal so als Anregung, letztendlich ist es mir wurscht. Können auch wieder Glühwein Session in Pfi machen.

Das Wetter soll zumindest tagsüber trocken bleiben.


----------



## Sansarah (25. Dezember 2011)

Wer jetzt definitiv wirklich mitkommt, wissen wir auch nicht so genau.
Da zwar ein paar Ideen genannt wurden, die sich aber leider teilweise widersprechen, lege ich als Treffpunkt fest:

12 Uhr, Sandbach Marktplatz

Von hier aus können wir den Burgtrail und noch einen kleinen Trail mitnehmen.
Würden dann rüber auf einen Teil des MÖ1 Trails in Hainstadt wechseln und am Steinbruch vorbeifahren.
Wer danach immer noch Lust hast, kann ja nochmal in Pfi vorbeischauen.

Alternativ könnten wir auch nur spotten. 
Da würde sich Treffpunkt in Zell/Bad König lohnen um das Momarter Pfädchen zu rocken.

Was wollt ihr lieber?

Hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen.


----------



## Eyecatcher (25. Dezember 2011)

wir bieten auch gerne ne tour am frankenstein an! habs auch schon im fratzenbuch gepostet!


----------



## noon (25. Dezember 2011)

Dann stellen wir uns mal auf Sandbach ein...


----------



## innerloop (25. Dezember 2011)

okay, kann bitte jemand mal einen googlemaps link zum marktplatz in sandbach posten?


----------



## Pure_Power (25. Dezember 2011)

Bin mir nicht sicher ? 49.819421,9.017403 ?
Wie lange wird der Ausritt den ungefähr dauern ?
Frankenstein/Felsberg/Melibokus wäre auch schön


----------



## Sir_D (25. Dezember 2011)

Also zum Ausflug am Franki und Co. :
da müssten zumindest erst mal 5-6 von uns mit dem Zug nach Darmstadt...
Verena´s Auto ist kaputt und ich hab erst am Dienstag wieder Firmenbus...
Simon aus Eisenbach würde das wahrscheinlich auch nicht schaffen.

Das mit der Runde bei euch müssen wir aber unbedingt mal machen...Hat mir sehr gut gefallen...viele Trails...allerdings Bedarf das unsererseits etwas mehr Vorlauf, damit wir unser Leute auch unter einen Hut bekommen, denn die hab ich diesbezüglich schon "heiß" gemacht.

Breuberg/Sandbach ist halt halbwegs Zentral für Sascha und Simon F. für die Mil. Leute wie Verena und Simon gehts auch. Daniel, Sarah und ich habens von Höchst auch net weit...
fand ich die "fairste" Lösung...
Greetz 
das ChrisKind

ps .:dauer des Ausritts abhängig von Wetter und allgemeiner Laune...zwischen 2-4 h ca. 30km..wenn wir alle Trails machen wollen 40km... irgendwas zwischen 700-1100Hm schätz ich...


----------



## Pure_Power (25. Dezember 2011)

OK, morgen Breuberg/Sandbach. Wie lange wird der Spaß voraussichtlich dauern? Lampe einpacken? Ja[] Nein[]


----------



## noon (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn wir um 12 dort loskommen haben wir 5 Stunden bis es dunkel wird, ich denke da brauchen wir keine lampen.


----------



## noon (29. Dezember 2011)

Da kurz der Silvester-Ride im Gespräch war: da es Samstag (und die darauffolgenden Tage) den ganzen Tag regnen soll schätze ich das der sprichwörtlich ins Wasser fällt. Als kurzfristige Alternative gibt es morgen die besprochene Tour DA Böllenfalltor-Fstein-Felsberg-Meli. Startzeit steht noch nicht genau fest aber ich schätze nicht später als 11 oder 12 Uhr. 
Einen Nightride möchte ich am Mehli vermeiden. Vllt starten wir auch am Fstein Parkplatz. Auf jeden Fall könnte man dort "zusteigen"

Eckdaten sind ungefähr 30km, ca 1300hm ca 4H. Und zumindest ich werde mit dem Zug (ab Bensheim) zurückfahren. Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit durchs geteerte Flachland ca 11km nach DA zurückzuradeln aber nach einer Tour mit so geilen Trails habe jedenfalls ich da keine Lust drauf. Wer das machen möchte informiert sich bitte vorher selbst wo er langmuss, sind alles Radwege.

Sofern also jemand kurzfristig mitfahren will kann er sich morgen einfach
am Treffpunkt einfinden.
Ich schreibe die finale Zeit und Ort aber noch hier rein heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyecatcher (29. Dezember 2011)

Da bin ich leider noch arbeiten. Also wenn es So nicht aus Eimern regnet werden wir wahrscheinlich Hb unsicher machen am Sonntag.


----------



## noon (29. Dezember 2011)

Also Treffpunkt ist morgen in Darmstadt am Böllenfalltor um 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vom Cafe Bölle. Wir fahren von dort an den Fstein, dort am unteren Parkplatz könnten eventuelle Nachzügler und Schlafmützen so gegen 11.30 zu uns stoßen, denn wir kommen dort vorbei.


----------



## ironhorse74 (11. Januar 2012)

suche:
sdg i-beam sattelstütze 30.9
hantelscheiben

biete:
engl. picknikkorb neu
http://www.allindesign.de/contents/media/chamb4wine-lrg.jpg
antike wanduhr
div. original vhs videofilme


----------



## Sansarah (18. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,

was geht am Sonntag?
Jemand Lust auf ne Tour oder spotten?


----------



## richtig (18. Januar 2012)

Supergerne.
Wäre Samstag auch ne Option?

Grussascha


----------



## Nomis10 (18. Januar 2012)

bei ner tour wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## noon (18. Januar 2012)

am WE soll es durchgängig Regnen...Sollte es wieder erwarten trocken sein schließe ich mich vllt spontan an.


----------



## ironhorse74 (19. Januar 2012)

noon spricht mir aus der seele ...
"am WE soll es durchgängig Regnen...Sollte es wieder erwarten trocken sein schließe ich mich vllt spontan an"


----------



## Sir_D (20. Januar 2012)

*Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V.
*

* Leider  gibt es in diesem Jahr auch schlechte Nachrichten für alle  Mountainbiker in Hessen. Die Landesregierung in Wiesbaden bringt noch in  diesem Jahr einen Gesetzesentwurf in den Hessischen Landtag ein, in dem  festgelegt werden darf, dass im Wald nur noch Wege mit dem Fahrrad  befahren werden dürfen, die von zweispurigen Fahrzeugen befahren werden  können. Damit würde Hessen Forst seine äußerst zweifelhafte  Rechtsauffassung Radfahrern gegenüber zum Gesetz machen. Wheels over  Frankfurt ruft hiermit die "Aktion Wutbiker" ins leben. Zur Not genauso  Aggressiv wie die Stuttgart21-Gegner, nur eben bevor die Politik  entscheiden kann. Wir rufen alle Mountainbiker zur Mitarbeit an den  anstehenden Protestaktionen auf. Da die Meldung hierüber jedoch noch  relativ frisch ist, gibt es bis jetzt noch keine konkreten Planungen. Am  10.2. findet ein Treffen unter Organisation der DIMB statt, danach gibt  es hoffentlich konkretes. Lasst uns dem Forst und der Landesregierung  einen heißen Sommer bereiten!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessartwild (21. Januar 2012)

Hi

"Aktion-Wutbiker"  bin da bei

Eine klare Diskriminierung der Radfahrer.
Radfahren wird schließlich dem Wandern gleichgestellt,
d.h. im Klartext, auch die Wanderer dürfen nur noch auf
breiten Wegen laufen


----------



## Alaskanier (21. Januar 2012)

Ist so wie`s aussieht auch zweispurig http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...tm_content=dl_article&utm_campaign=g_shopping  damit könnt ich leben 

Spaß bei Seite mit mir könnt ihr rechnen, wenn es soweit ist. Betrift uns Grenzgänger ja genauso und was in Hessen passiert kann evtl. auch die Bayern auf dumme Gedanken bringen, was ich nicht hoffe.


----------



## Sansarah (21. Januar 2012)

Dagegen sollten wir uns alle wehren.
Mich nervt das sowieso schon tierisch an, wenn die dicken Fahrzeuge unsere Wege kaputt machen.
Aber das wir jetzt mit denen auch noch gleichgestellt werden


Bezüglich der Tour morgen: Wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet, werden wir wohl starten. Näheres gebe ich später bekannt.


----------



## Sir_D (21. Januar 2012)

wir sind drauf und dran rüber nach Eisenbach zu fahren...also Rai-Breitenbach-Eisenbach-evtl. Wörth rüber zu Verena Basty und co. ansonsten 2-3 Runden Eisenbach und wieder heim...


----------



## Alaskanier (21. Januar 2012)

wir sind da könnt mich ja mal anrufen


----------



## Sansarah (22. Januar 2012)

Wenn wir jetzt starten sind wir patsch-nass bis wir in Eisenbach sind, von daher werden wir das wohl auf ein trockeneres WE verlegen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (22. Januar 2012)

nicht schlimm


----------



## ironhorse74 (23. Januar 2012)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetzt starten sind wir patsch-nass bis wir in Eisenbach sind, von daher werden wir das wohl auf ein trockeneres WE verlegen müssen


 
kluge Entscheidung - bin dann auch dabei ...


----------



## Sir_D (27. Januar 2012)

Suche DH begeisterte Mitfahrer oder auch Mitfahrgelegenheit für :


Megavalanche vom 16-22 Juli in Alpes d´Huez /Fra

Trek Bike Attack vom 10-12 August in Lenzerheide /CH

CaiDom vom 16-18 September in Brixxen /Ita

Ich reise zur Not auch alleine an...aber zusammen machts immer mehr Spaß...

Starte für Team Drahtesel Lützelbach...

Grüße Chris


----------



## ironhorse74 (1. Februar 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Suche DH begeisterte Mitfahrer oder auch Mitfahrgelegenheit für :
> 
> 
> Megavalanche vom 16-22 Juli in Alpes d´Huez /Fra
> ...


 
Frag doch mal bei folgenden Biker nach 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18838/h

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW7xzBC-qa0"]Shit Mountain Bikers Say      - YouTube[/nomedia]

cu


----------



## herr.gigs (1. Februar 2012)

Sansarah schrieb:


> unsere Wege



mach mal die Augen zu und überlege nochmal deinen Satz. Zudem sollten die Wege doch als Fullyfahrer(in) mit >100mm Federweg doch kein Problem sein...

Von mir aus kann das Gesetz kommen, auch in Bayern, freu mich schon drauf!  Das Gesetz kann/wird eh fast keiner überwachen können!


----------



## Sir_D (2. Februar 2012)

Haha Mario ,
der war gut 
ne ich hab schon paar Möglichkeiten..aber vll findet sich ja noch wer der mit will 
herr.gigs...was hast du denn geraucht ?


----------



## Sansarah (14. Februar 2012)

Donnerstag mittags werde ich Pfi mal wieder unsicher machen, bevor ich unters Messer muss.
Hat sonst noch wer Zeit und Lust?


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. Februar 2012)

@ all
see and like it ... danke
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/19196


----------



## Sir_D (20. Februar 2012)

cooler Schnitt...geile Mukke...schöne Spots...das an der Burg gefällt richtig gut...
nice Vid @Raf and Iron !


----------



## Eyecatcher (24. Februar 2012)

Sehr geiles Video! Ist irgendwie toll, wenn man einen Teil der Trails wiedererkennt!
@mario: Wenn meine Schulter wieder heile ist, würd ich mich freuen, wenn wir mal wieder zusammen fahren könnten!!
@ sarah: Ist das Jetzt die Metallentfernung gewesen? Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (24. Februar 2012)

@Eyecatcher
Dankeschön!
Lief alles problemlos, hab keine Schmerzen und nächste Woche werden die Fäden gezogen

Wie gehts deiner Schulter?


----------



## emzeh10 (24. Februar 2012)

schönes Vid Jungz,


----------



## DarkSensation (13. März 2012)

Werde am Samstag mit Menges wieder in Eisenbach fahren. Sonntag Königsstuhl oder FFM. 

Richtig & Oli leben noch?
Mario & Rafi schickes Filmchen!


Der Sonntag war richtig fett! 
Viele alte Gesichter, aber auch einige neue. Freu mich schon auf das kommende Wochenende.
Gibt es Shuttlevorschläge?


----------



## Sansarah (19. März 2012)

Am 31.3. ist Eröffnung in Beerfelden.
Wäre echt schön, wenn ein paar von uns kommen würden, zwecks Wiedersehen und so


----------



## DarkSensation (26. März 2012)

So...

Ich war die Tage schwer damit beschäftigt, einen geeigneten Ort für einen neuen Secret Trail zu suchen. ICH HABE IHN !

Der Trail befindet sich hier in der direkten Umgebung und kann, wie auch der in Hb durch eine Tour erreicht werden.
Die direkte Luftlinie (Start-Ziel) wird sich mind. auf 1,5 km erstrecken und mit diversen Kurven sogar noch deutlich länger werden.
Durch perfekte Bodenbeschaffenheit, etliche Schluchten und Steilhänge lässt sich sicherlich einiges bauen.

Hier mal ein kurzes Video vom ersten Trackwalk. Zu sehen ist das obere Stück, dass ich heute freigelegt habe. Nach oben ist noch viel Luft, genau wie nach unten. Ich denke aber, dass es gut ersichtlich ist!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0bXjSMXEYg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. März 2012)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> So...
> 
> Ich war die Tage schwer damit beschäftigt, einen geeigneten Ort für einen neuen Secret Trail zu suchen. ICH HABE IHN !
> ....


 
cu


----------



## DarkSensation (27. März 2012)

Dauert aber sicher noch 2 wochen, bis er frei ist. im oberen teil gehts sehr einfach, da nadelwald. unten ist eine 30cm schicht laub ((

aber ok, der wille machts möglich. will dicke doubles und flowige aber sehr schnelle lines durch den wald ziehen! da viele steine herumliegen, werde ich auch an einen kleinen rockgarden denken. 

ich halt euch mit bildern und kleinen videos auf dem laufenden.
genaue lage verrat ich erstmal nicht


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (27. März 2012)

ich helfe gerne beim einfahren


----------



## richtig (27. März 2012)

kenn ich den rechen am baum?

lg
sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (28. März 2012)

@Richtig

Rechen by Oma 
Das würde nur auf perverse Hintergedanken herauslaufen!


----------



## richtig (28. März 2012)

gut, dann haben wir noch einen zweiten rechen... wann brauchst du mich?


----------



## Sir_D (28. März 2012)

ver-rechent euch net


----------



## DarkSensation (28. März 2012)

Finger weg von meiner Oma


----------



## Intro (29. März 2012)

neue strecke in wiebelsbach hört sich verdammt verlockend an =)
dann haut mal rein 

würd euch helfen aber am WE muss ich schaffen =(


----------



## DarkSensation (29. März 2012)

ist morgen jemand in heidelberg dabei?
habe noch einen platz frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (30. März 2012)

@ darky
du schwimmst gegen den strom ;-)


----------



## Intro (30. März 2012)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ darky
> du schwimmst gegen den strom ;-)




dazu ist zu sagen das nur tote fische mit dem strom schwimmen =)

hoffe das am sonntag gutes wetter ist 
dann geht es nach schönberg muss die gegend unbedingt mal ansehn


----------



## DarkSensation (30. März 2012)

Sonntag jemand in Beerfelden?

Ansonsten wär ich gerne mal in Wldbad dabei...


----------



## DarkSensation (2. April 2012)

Kennt jemand einen User "Obolator"?
Bekam eine Mail mit der Bitte, bei den Bauarbeiten helfen zu dürfen...

Ich gehe mal NICHT darauf ein!

Da der Ort bis Dato geheim ist, werde ich ihn auch weiterhin verdeckt halten und erst nach der Rücksprache mit dem zuständigen Förster und Bürgermeister freigeben.


----------



## noon (2. April 2012)

was die dazu sagen werden kannst du dir ja wohl denken...da behalte ihn lieber für dich


----------



## ironhorse74 (3. April 2012)

noon schrieb:


> was die dazu sagen werden kannst du dir ja wohl denken...da behalte ihn lieber für dich


 

@ darky
wecke keine schlafende hunde ...


----------



## DarkSensation (3. April 2012)

Ist morgen jemand in Beerfelden?
Will mal nen etwas breitere Lenker testen und den ganzen Tag dafür nutzen 

Als ran an den Speck!


----------



## Sansarah (4. April 2012)

Heute nicht, aber übers lange WE von Freitag bis Montag sicher

Hoffe es kommen noch ein paar von unserer Crew.

Hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf ne Tour, wer noch?


----------



## DarkSensation (4. April 2012)

Freitag bin ich da...


----------



## ironhorse74 (5. April 2012)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Heute nicht, aber übers lange WE von Freitag bis Montag sicher
> 
> Hoffe es kommen noch ein paar von unserer Crew.
> 
> Hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf ne Tour, wer noch?


 

Freitag Bf 
Sa, So, Mo, evtl ne Tour ...
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (14. April 2012)

morgen BF??? das wetter scheint ja einigermaßen gut zu werden. also ich werde ziemlich sicher da sein und hab auch noch paar jungs im schlepptau. vielleicht seh ich ja ein paar alte gesichter...


----------



## Sir_D (14. April 2012)

<<immer am Start...wohne faktisch in BF


----------



## Sir_D (17. April 2012)

Servus Gemeinde,
wie schaut´s bei euch in den nächsten beiden Wochen bis zum 01.05. aus?
Ich mache über den ersten Mai die Trainerausbildung in Stromberg und will bis dahin noch paar Touren fahren...
Angepeilt sind 30-40 Km Touren bei um die 1000-1200 Hm.
Werd mal alle möglichen Runden hier abfahren...
*über Leute die sich einklinken wollen, würd ich mich freuen...*
Bin konditionell so auf mittelmaß, d.h. 30Km bei 1000hm sind bisher drin 
Hier hat´s doch ein paar Kondi-Tiere von denen ich sicherlich noch einiges lernen kann 

Ride on...


----------



## Sir_D (21. April 2012)

morgen 14 Uhr MÖI
Treffpunkt Hainstadt Sportplatz
Simon, Sarah, Chris  bisher 

ps: Hattrick


----------



## larslo28 (23. April 2012)

Hallo Biker, 
ich wäre dankbar, wenn ihr mich bei meiner Masterarbeit unterstützt und kurz meinen Fragebogen ausfüllt. Zu gewinnen gibt es einen O'NEAL Full Face DH Helm!
Danke.

 As  part of my master thesis at the Management Center Innsbruck, Austria,  the survey will help me to answer the question of how brand extensions  have an impact on the brand equity of a company. The study is carried  out in cooperation with O'NEAL.
 I would be very grateful if you have a few minutes to fill out the questionnaire!
 Just follow the link:

http://www.q-set.at/q-set.php?sCode=KNZJBXBUVVCR

 As compensation for your participation you can WIN a brand new O'NEAL DH helmet!!
 Thank you very much!


----------



## richtig (25. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

jemand heute unterwegs?

Fährt außerdem am Wochenende zufällig jemand nach Winterberg?

Grussascha


----------



## innerloop (25. April 2012)

Der Sascha....... er ist aus der Versenkung zurück gekehrt. Alles klar bei dir?

Wo bist du denn heute unterwegs? Ich hatte angedacht, heute mal über den Franky zu radeln.


----------



## ironhorse74 (26. April 2012)

richtig schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> jemand heute unterwegs?
> 
> ...


 

... leider nicht  - Würde aber gerne mal wieder mit der alten Gruppe ne Runde durch das heimische Gehölz fahren.


----------



## Sansarah (28. April 2012)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ... leider nicht  - Würde aber gerne mal wieder mit der alten Gruppe ne Runde durch das heimische Gehölz fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (1. Mai 2012)

Ja bin ich auch dafür.
Mittwoch wollen Moe und ich mal in Darmstadt ne Runde drehen.
Mag wer mit?

Was geht heute?

Das möchte ich Euch auch nicht vorenthalten:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nicolai-Heli...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4165148788

Grussascha


----------



## richtig (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

heute Abend läuft meine Auktion aus.
Wenn jemand von Euch ernsthaft an dem Nicolai Downhiller interessiert ist, bitte melden.

Für nette Bekannte mit gutem Leumund oder verlässlichen Eltern würde ich mich sogar auf ein sinnvolles Finanzierungskonzept einlassen.

Schließlich gibt es genug junge Biker, die Bock auf den Sport haben aber die Kohle nicht auf einmal zur Hand.

Sagt das auch weiter, wenn Ihr noch jemanden kennt, der Interesse hat.

LG
Sascha


----------



## Sir_D (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich net so pleite wäre Sascha...


----------



## richtig (3. Mai 2012)

Hi Keule,
was? wer ist pleite?
Du hast doch den Stall voller Pferde, oder?


----------



## Sir_D (4. Mai 2012)

hab nach wie vor nur mein scratch


----------



## flipflop78 (22. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mich mal fürs Trail bauen bei euch (wem auch immer) bedanken.

Wir sind schwer begeistert, von dem, was da hingezaubert wurde und regelmäßig erweitert wird.
Falls mal Hilfe benötigt wird, einfach schreien. Dann kommen wir mit nem Kasten Bier vorbei und helfen mit!

Weiter so...  ..vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf dem Trail....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (22. Mai 2012)

Kann mich da flipflop nur anschließen 
Fahre da auch regelmäßig mit viel Fun runter !
Danke


----------



## Ingeboarg (22. Mai 2012)

flipflop78 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mich mal fürs Trail bauen bei euch (wem auch immer) bedanken.
> Wir fahren seit einem Jahr regelmäßig die Strecke in **** vom ** nach ** runter.
> ...



Wohl eher zu wenig, ich kann bei allen Versuchen herauszufinden, von welcher Strecke die Sprache ist, nichts entnehmen. würde mich aber für Trails mit bissl gebautem in Darmstädter Umgebung interessieren. Wohn da noch net lange und kenn bisher nur die Rinne... also für ne PN mit genauerer Beschreibung wär ich dankbar


----------



## Intro (22. Mai 2012)

gu ist ich vermute ***** und HB-***** , aber was HH sein soll kA

und auch ich würde mich für den tipp interessieren da in spätestens 2 wochen mein bike fertig ist =)


----------



## noon (22. Mai 2012)

HH=Hoolahoop. Wer den Spot nicht kennt einfach mal bei den locals mitfahren....


----------



## Sansarah (22. Mai 2012)

noon schrieb:


> Wer den Spot nicht kennt einfach mal bei den locals mitfahren....


----------



## Arthur27 (23. Mai 2012)

Nichts desto trotz würde ich hier keine Ortsangaben von "Secret Spots" posten. Selbst Abkürzungen halte ich für grenzwertig. Man weiss nie wer hier mitliest, wäre zu schade wenn der Spot zerstört wird.

Finde es besser wenn die Postersteller ihre entsprechenden Posts editieren


----------



## ironhorse74 (23. Mai 2012)

bei den locals mitfahren.... - 
Posts editieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -


----------



## Intro (23. Mai 2012)

wenn man reoativ neu ist kennt man solche locals nicht und oder kann nichts mit anfangen.  aber dennoch fragwürdig das man sowas nicht in einem forum besprechen soll ,da jeder der mitlesen will das kann ud auch jäger usw sicn als mtbler ausgeben könnten und einfach mal ne runde mitfahren wenn es sue interessieren würde?!


----------



## flipflop78 (23. Mai 2012)

Stimmt schon,
aber in diesem Fall kenn der zuständige Förster den Spot.
Und der Jagdpächter wohnt glaube ich ziemlich in der Nähe des Spots 

Wollte mich auch einfach mal für die Arbeit bedanken!


----------



## richtig (23. Mai 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> wenn man reoativ neu ist kennt man solche locals nicht und oder kann nichts mit anfangen.  aber dennoch fragwürdig das man sowas nicht in einem forum besprechen soll ,da jeder der mitlesen will das kann ud auch jäger usw sicn als mtbler ausgeben könnten und einfach mal ne runde mitfahren wenn es sue interessieren würde?!



... versteh' ich nicht.

Ansonsten bin ich jede Woche 1-2 Mal dort. Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte ist er herzlich eingeladen.

LG
Sascha

PS: Apropos Erweiterung; weiß jemand, wer sich da gerade rege am Ausbau der Strecke bemüht? Derjenige kann sich ja mal melden... würde mich interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipflop78 (23. Mai 2012)

Im unteren Teil meinst du?

Da hab ich in letzter Zeit etwas jüngere Aktivisten gesehen.....etwa 15 - 18 Jahre alt/jung....vielleicht hilft dir das weiter....


----------



## richtig (23. Mai 2012)

flipflop78 schrieb:


> Im unteren Teil meinst du?
> 
> Da hab ich in letzter Zeit etwas jüngere Aktivisten gesehen.....etwa 15 - 18 Jahre alt/jung....vielleicht hilft dir das weiter....



Ja genau, unten der Teil.

Find ich ganz gut was die Jungs da machen. Auch, dass sie nichts an der Hauptlinie ändern sondern Alternativen bauen.

Nur das mit dem Müll und Werkzeug geht halt nicht. Das fliegt regelmäßig irgendwo auf der Strecke rum.

Vielleicht treff ich sie ja mal irgendwann.


----------



## Ingeboarg (23. Mai 2012)

welche art von bauten erwarten einen denn auf dem trail ? hat mal jemand n video gemacht ?


----------



## richtig (23. Mai 2012)

Am besten hinfahren und angucken.
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## flipflop78 (23. Mai 2012)

...und Post editieren ;-) mein Zitat ist noch drin!!

Wenn ich sie das nächste Mal treffe, sprech ich das mal an...
Nach meinem Urlaub würd ich mich gerne Mal mit meiner DSLR und ein paar erfahrenen Locals dort treffen.....wenn ihr Lust habt.
Rui hat ja auch schon ein paar Fotos dort geschossen, wenn ich mich nicht irre?!


----------



## richtig (23. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch ab Freitag im Urlaub.
Danach gerne. Komme am 02.06. wieder und hab dann noch So/Mo/Di Zeit.
Meld Dich einfach dann mal.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Sir_D (27. Mai 2012)

An dieser Stelle mal ein fettes Lob an die derzeitige Pfi-Crew!!!
Sarah war heute oben und hat Nicklas sowie die Sauberkeit gelobt.
Strecke und Anlieger alles TOP !

Macht ihr unten am Tripple links was neues ?
Ps.: schafft das Holz plx noch weg von unten...falls net schon geschehen...net das das Ärger gibt !


----------



## Intro (27. Mai 2012)

nun wo mein bike fertig ist muss ich da auch mal wieder hin !!!
könnt euch mal melden wenn ihr mal wieder dort oben fahrt , den eine abfahrt muss sein !!!

gruß und nochmal gute besserung


----------



## Intro (27. Mai 2012)

war eben nochmal schnell in HH am SS und muss sagen sehr nice !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (31. Mai 2012)

Voten pls 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1134120


----------



## richtig (19. Juni 2012)

Aufgepasst, liebe Bikefreunde,

hat jemand Mittwoch Lust auf ne Tour? Bin ab ca. 1400h available.
Ansonsten Samstag was geplant? Da wollte ich auch auf die Piste.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Sir_D (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo lieber Bikefreund,

mein Knie macht mir da ein Strich durch dir Rechnung ! 
Das wird sich wohl auch diesen Sommer nicht mehr ändern 
Ansonsten immer gerne wie du weißt


----------



## ironhorse74 (21. Juni 2012)

@ richtig
am mi. wars mir zu unbeständig und am sa. ist bf geplant ...

@ sird
weiterhin gute besserung


----------



## Sansarah (22. Juni 2012)

Werden auch in Beerfelden mit Verena sein


----------



## Sansarah (2. Juli 2012)

Die wollen uns unsere Trails nehmen 

Dagegen müssen wir vorgehen:

unterschreiben und unterstützen..los geht´s


http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (3. Juli 2012)

Dem Terraformer einen schönen Burzeltag wünsch ! 


FEIER SCHÖN


----------



## Sansarah (3. Juli 2012)

da schließe ich mich doch direkt an:


----------



## richtig (3. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## underdog01 (5. Juli 2012)

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich!

Ist heute Abend jemand unterwegs?  Würde mich gerne mal guiden lassen...


----------



## richtig (5. Juli 2012)

Danke.
Ich heute nicht. Unter der Woche nur Mittwochs.

Aber Samstag will ich ne Runde fahren.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Arthur27 (5. Juli 2012)

Servus,
ist jemand von euch zufällig am Samstag in Beerfelden ?

@ Sascha: Alles gute nachträglich 

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## DarkSensation (6. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

verkaufe das Ion wegen Hobbyaufgabe.
Falls jemand einen Bikemarktaccount besitzt und mir bei dem Verkauf etwas hilft, bekommt eine Aufwandsentschädigung.

Lieben Gruß
Simon


----------



## richtig (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand Interesse auf eine schöne Trailtour am Samstag?
Starte zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr und peile ca. 3 Stunden lockere Fahrweise mit ca. 900-1000 hm an. 

LG
Sascha


----------



## Arthur27 (19. Juli 2012)

Hi Sascha,

klingt gut, in der Groß-Umstädter Gegend ?
Weiss noch nicht obs zeitlich passt, kann aber spätestens morgen Abend Bescheid geben.

grüße
Arthur


----------



## Arthur27 (20. Juli 2012)

Wettertechnisch siehts mal wieder mau aus, morgen Mittag ist wieder Regen gemeldet.
Bleibe dann wohl daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,.. Bin vor nem Jahr aus dem Rhein Main Gebiet nach Babenhausen Langstadt gezogen.. Nach dem ganzen Renovieren und sanieren ist nun endlich " Ruhe eingekehrt und ich komme wieder öfters auf die Drahtesel.. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal ... Alleine isses nâmlich nicht so prickelnd.. Finden sich bestimmt paar Gleichgesinnte...Umgänglich bin ich auch


----------



## richtig (2. August 2012)

langstadt klingt gut 
wenn du zum rödelshäusschen findest kann eigentlich auch nix mehr schief gehen.
ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder unterwegs bin. denke samstag nachmittag.

gruß
sascha


----------



## Ted77 (2. August 2012)

ja.. das werde ich finden  kann man da in der nähe irgendwo parken? oder stellt man das auto am besten im ort ab...


----------



## richtig (2. August 2012)

Hä? Auto?

Da hoch bist Du mit dem Rad doch viel schneller als mit dem Auto.
Einladen/Ausladen bzw. Auseinandernehmen/Zusammenbauen Deines Rades mit eingerechnet.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Ted77 (2. August 2012)

Glaub ich net... ich gucks mir mal an... ich hasse bergauf..

und zusammenbauen/auseinanderbauen einladen/ausladen brauche ich exakt 3 sekunden..

wie es sich als Downhiller gehört fährt er einen Pick-Up.. das unterstützt die Faulheit


----------



## richtig (3. August 2012)

Achtung, Freunde, aufgepasst:

Samstag, 04.08. um 1430 am Rödelshäusschen, 1440 am Hexenhäusschen (+/- 10 Minuten).


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Intro (5. August 2012)

Servus @ all 
weis zufällig einer wer bei der Hüpfburg noch so weiter baut ??
die Kids die im unteren teil ne alternative gebaut haben und nun ein sprung kenn ich 

aber vor dem sprung wurde aus geisterhand ein "wallride" gebaut ?
genauso wurde im oberen abschnitt eine "mini-northshore" hingestellt bei der erstmal auf einen meter keine Hölzer sind , und das in der mitte ?



auch haben die kids im unteren abschnitt ein irgendwas hingestellt bei dem mittlerweile ein paar bretter gebrochen sind 


aber nochmal die hauptfrage wer baut außer die kids dort noch weiter??
den der drop ist mehr als bescheiden so zu nehmen !


----------



## richtig (6. August 2012)

Ne, leider weiß das glaube ich keiner so recht. Teilweise wurden die Sachen von uns weiter gebaut, teilweise fremd.

Der Drop nach dem Wasserhäusschen und dieser wackelige Haufen Brennholz haben Unbekannte gebaut.

Von uns (oder zumindest von bekannten Leuten) sind:
- Northshore oben (neben dem Holzdrop),
- "Auffahrt" nach dem großen Sprung (rechts),
- Holzanlieger nach dem Drop am Wasserhäusschen

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Intro (6. August 2012)

ok sascha , erstmal gude . Ich bin euch glaub am samstag in klingen entgegen gekommen . Und das wacklige irendwas ist von den kids aus heubach , bin aber auch dafür dasmes abgerissen wird ist sehr fehlplatziert !!!   warum habt ihr oben bei der north bretter weggelassen ?? Und habt ihr zufällig ne kleine palette verbaut ?????  gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (11. August 2012)

werden heut mal ne runde drehen...sofern mein knie und die strebe hält


----------



## n8schicht (13. August 2012)

Moin! War gestern mit nem Kollegen da und habe 2 Locals getroffen (User Intro?).
Der untere Streckenabschnitt ist irgendwie komisch geworden. Wir haben letzte Woche versucht nach dem "Wasserhaus-Drop" und der Steilkurve einen neuen Anlieger zurück auf die Strecke zu bauen (sind nicht ganz fertig geworden). Dieser Anlieger wurde freundlicherweise abgerissen und durch einen sehr fragwürdigen "Wallride" ersetzt  Wer macht denn sowas?
Der Kicker in der Mitte der Strecke ist auch witzig, wer springt (und landet) den denn richtig? 

Wir sind selbst relative Anfänger und nehmen die Strecke dankend an, sind aber auch gerne bereit die Strecke sinnvoll zu erweitern - sofern nicht alles abgerissen und durch klapprige Holzbauten ersetzt wird. Transport von Material und Werkzeug ist für uns auch kein Problem. Vielleicht kann man sich da in Zukunft besser abstimmen.


----------



## Intro (13. August 2012)

gude erstmal , genau ich war gestern noch dort , em hätte ich ne schippe gefunden hätte ich gedtern auch noch ein anlieger gezimmert . Aber wenn ihr bock habt dort was zu machen sagt bescheid ich holfe gerne . Gruß chris


----------



## richtig (17. August 2012)

wollen wir uns morgen mal treffen an der strecke?
nachmittags? irgendwie wird immer viel geschrieben aber treffen tu ich keinen.

gruß
sascha


----------



## Intro (17. August 2012)

wäre dabei , wobei ich diese woche nicht da war , am sonntag das letzte mal


----------



## n8schicht (17. August 2012)

Wir sind Morgen oder am Sonntag auch wieder (zu dritt) da. Wollte mal mein Hardtail mitbringen und ein paar Probeabfahrten machen.

Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal über den Zukünftigen Ausbau unterhalten - zusammen in eine Richtung macht mehr Sinn als jeder für sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (17. August 2012)

Ich fahre jetzt mal rüber.
Letzte Fahrt mit meiner Mona-Lisa :´(

Trifft man jemanden?
Habe mein Handy dabei.
0151/17516491

Letz Fetz!


----------



## Intro (17. August 2012)

war heute auch mal kurz dort , leider wohl zu spät um dich anzutreffen simon
sagmal hast du im oberen abschnitt auf der linken seite den einen track wieder freigemacht ? den dort lag heute auch die schippe


@ rest wann morgen nachmittag ?
gegen 16 00 oder früher oder später ?


----------



## n8schicht (17. August 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> @ rest wann morgen nachmittag ?
> gegen 16 00 oder früher oder später ?



Also im Moment noch nicht sicher. Wenns nach mir geht, schon gegen Mittag, da ich relativ früh wieder nach Hause muss. Die anderen zwei Wien nicht fahren, wenn es "zu heiß wird" (sind ja über 30 Grad gemeldet) und ich selbst habe kein Auto mit dem ich eines der Fahrräder transportieren könnte......


----------



## Intro (17. August 2012)

du kommst aus dieburg war das ne?

ich kann dich auch holen usw 

und ich wäre ab ca 1500 verfügbar , aber würde mich nach der allgemeinheit richten , und würde gegebenfals die vorherigen termine verschieben


----------



## richtig (18. August 2012)

1530h Hexenhaus, danach Strecke.


----------



## DarkSensation (22. August 2012)

Schippe habe ich zwar keine gesehen, aber den Rechen hatte ich kurz in der Hand. War bis 6 (+-15 min) Uhr dort. Evtl bin ich am Sonntag dort um eine runde zu drehen. Leider ist der Käufer vorerst abgesprungen. 
Ion goes international => eBay


----------



## J3RZY (27. August 2012)

Hy Jungs. Bin neu in der Darmstädter Gegend. Arbeit hat mich hergezogen.
Hab nen Freerider und such paar Leute zum fahren. Seit ihr ab und zu in Beerfelden oder so unterwegs oder habt hier was anderes. Will nicht die ganzen 101 Seiten lesen um es zu wissen xD. Dauert mir bissl lang. Helfe auch gerne mit wenn es die Schichtarbeit zulässt beim irgendwas hin/umbauen ;-)

Gruß Jens


----------



## Intro (27. August 2012)

ich war noch nie in beerfelden und hab es auch nicht vor , da ich noch nie was gutes über den park gehört oder gelesen hab


----------



## J3RZY (28. August 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> ich war noch nie in beerfelden und hab es auch nicht vor , da ich noch nie was gutes über den park gehört oder gelesen hab



Ok. Wo fährst du immer?
Naja. Ich mein mit Winterberg und Saalbach/Leogang kann man das ja nicht vergleichen xD. Das ist klar. Aber so schlecht ist es nun auch nicht.
Gibt es unter Garantie schlimmeres


----------



## Sansarah (28. August 2012)

@Intro: Beerfelden wird dir gefallen, versprochen 

@J3RZY:Wir sind eigentlich öfters mal in Beerfelden (außer wenn man verletzungsbedingt mal grad aussetzen muss), haben aber auch unsere lokalen Spots.
Am WE wollen wir vielleicht hin.
Vielleicht sieht man sich da ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Intro (28. August 2012)

mal sehn vielleicht geh ich irgendwann mal dort hin aber ich glaub das einzige was mir wirklich gefallen wir ist der LIFT !


----------



## PFADFINDER (28. August 2012)

J3RZY schrieb:


> Hy Jungs. Bin neu in der Darmstädter Gegend. Arbeit hat mich hergezogen.
> Hab nen Freerider und such paar Leute zum fahren. Seit ihr ab und zu in Beerfelden oder so unterwegs oder habt hier was anderes. Will nicht die ganzen 101 Seiten lesen um es zu wissen xD. Dauert mir bissl lang. Helfe auch gerne mit wenn es die Schichtarbeit zulässt beim irgendwas hin/umbauen ;-)
> 
> Gruß Jens



Servus Jens, 

wo wohnst du? Wohne in Darmstadt und zeige Dir gerne mal den ein oder anderen Spot an der Bergstraße oder im vorderen Odenwald.


----------



## J3RZY (28. August 2012)

Sansarah schrieb:


> @Intro: Beerfelden wird dir gefallen, versprochen
> 
> @J3RZY:Wir sind eigentlich öfters mal in Beerfelden (außer wenn man verletzungsbedingt mal grad aussetzen muss), haben aber auch unsere lokalen Spots.
> Am WE wollen wir vielleicht hin.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich da ja



Aja super.
Bin am Wochenende auch da. Spätestens Sonntag. Vlt. auch am Samsatg schon. ist aber noch nicht sicher. Sonntag definitiv mit paar Freunden aus dem Spessart ;-)
Mich erkennt man ganz leicht. 
Hab nen lila Sixpack Lenker auf nen Cube Hanzz und lila Five Ten Schuhe xD. Dazu mattblauen Vorbau von Sixpack und nen blaues Auto mit nem Kennzeichen was hier wohl niemand kennt ;-). Kennzeichen fällt definitiv auf xD


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (30. August 2012)

Gab's oder gibt's da nicht noch ein verborgenes Trailchen in der Nähe vom Heidenstock (bei Heubach), also an der Rauchquelle hoch Richtung Abzweig zum Breuberg. Hab da mal ne Holzrampe liegen sehen, ist schon länger her, aber vielleicht weiß einer von den Freeride-locals was ?


----------



## Sansarah (1. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

wollen morgen in großer Runde den MÖ1 fahren.
Treffen ist um 13 Uhr am Steinbruch in Hainstadt auf dem Parkplatz.

Freuen uns über weitere Mitfahrer


----------



## heizer1979 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind gestern einer Gruppe Biker/innen nähe Heubach begegnet. Warst du das mit dem Cannendale Moto (Weiss/Grün) @ Sansarah


----------



## Intro (21. Oktober 2012)

verdammt wäre ich mal länger in heubach geblieben , vielleicht hätte ich auch mal einen getroffen auße die kiddies dort


leider hat siche in kollege ne platzwunde unterm auge zugezogen weshalb wir abbrechen mussten !


----------



## heizer1979 (21. Oktober 2012)

Kollege hat sich am Arm verletzt doch dank erste Hilfe Set haben wir Ihn vor Ort geflickt . und ne halbe Stunde später hatte er nen Platten.

Dann sind wir noch zweien begegnet der eine hatte auch nen blutigen Arm.

War was los gestern


----------



## Intro (21. Oktober 2012)

ne Kollege von mir ist in/auf der Hüpfwurg unten am Drop bischen schief aufgekommen und an der neuen Holzanliegerkurve mit kopf aufgestoßen und hat sich ne 2 cm cut unterm auge zugezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J3RZY (22. Oktober 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> ne Kollege von mir ist in/auf der Hüpfwurg unten am Drop bischen schief aufgekommen und an der neuen Holzanliegerkurve mit kopf aufgestoßen und hat sich ne 2 cm cut unterm auge zugezogen



Aua. Hört sich net toll an -.-


----------



## Intro (22. Oktober 2012)

War auch nicht wirklich toll , aber ich hab ab anfang an schon gesagt das der Holzanlieger im unteren Teil unpraktisch zum Drop gebaut wurde 


weshalb ich am überlegen bin den Drop zu verlegen


----------



## J3RZY (22. Oktober 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> War auch nicht wirklich toll , aber ich hab ab anfang an schon gesagt das der Holzanlieger im unteren Teil unpraktisch zum Drop gebaut wurde
> 
> 
> weshalb ich am überlegen bin den Drop zu verlegen


 Kannst ja mal bescheid geben wann ihr wieder da seit. Komm ich mal rum wenn ich zeit habe und bastel bissl mit ;-). Nur Samstag Vormittag geht bei mir meistens nicht weil ich da Schule habe. Sonst bin ich (je nachdem wie ich schicht habe) da


----------



## Intro (22. Oktober 2012)

wir hatten glaub schonmal geschrieben !
also wenn du bock hast sagste bescheid ich bin sehr flexibel , fahr sowieso zum feierabend fahrrad und da kann man sich auch an der hüpfburg treffen =)


gruß chris


----------



## J3RZY (22. Oktober 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> wir hatten glaub schonmal geschrieben !
> also wenn du bock hast sagste bescheid ich bin sehr flexibel , fahr sowieso zum feierabend fahrrad und da kann man sich auch an der hüpfburg treffen =)
> 
> 
> gruß chris



Ja hatten wir ;-). Sag ich mal bescheid ;-).


----------



## Intro (22. Oktober 2012)

Also am wochenende könnte ich außer auch am Samstag morgens , muss bis ca 15 uhr diverse sachen erledigen! sonst hätte ich zeit , entweder Samstag oder Sonntag 

wie gesagt überleg es dir 
wenn du adresse oder sonstiges brauchst , am besten über PN 
oder warste schonmal dort (ich glaub nicht ne?)




_________________________________

für die Allgemeinheit

die Hühnerleiter im überen Teil ist abgerissen worden , angeblich durch ne lenkerquerstell action , ich vermute mehr eine bremsaction =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n8schicht (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich war aus privaten Gründen auch schon ne halbe Ewigkeit nicht mehr biken. Sobald mein neuer Dachgepäckträger da ist, bin ich auch wieder flexibel und werde hoffentlich mehr dabei sein. Für Bauaktionen bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## Intro (22. Oktober 2012)

Bauactionstechnisch sollte man in meinen augen den Drop am Wasserhäusen
um ca 50cm bis 1m verlegen 

und im oberen Teil entweder ne neue Hühnerleiter bauen oder was besseres 
wenn es um Holz geht muss man halt mal schaun ein bischen was könnte ich vielleicht organiesieren 

und bei "hasendraht" muss man halt mal in die tasche greifen , aber wäre cool mal was 100%tiges zu macen 

@ n8schicht , sag bescheid ich hol dich auch ab ;-)
kann man mal fahren und ne richtige besprechung machen was wie wo !


@allgemeinheit 

die kids haben auch ein neuen sprung gebaut , noch über dem oberen Teil ! also auf der höhe der Trail (ende trail /anfang hüpfburg) aber ca 30 m daneben !!
um es verständlicher zu machen die hohl einfach überen oberen weg gerade weiter !


----------



## J3RZY (22. Oktober 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> Bauactionstechnisch sollte man in meinen augen den Drop am Wasserhäusen
> um ca 50cm bis 1m verlegen
> 
> und im oberen Teil entweder ne neue Hühnerleiter bauen oder was besseres
> ...



Sonntag Nachmittag hab ich auf jeden Zeit. da ist die Freundin ab Mittag eh weg und ich hab dann frei ^^


----------



## Intro (22. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag nachmittag ist ab 15 uhr ?
den gegen 18 uhr wird es schon stock dunkel im wald sein 

immerhin wird die uhr zurückgestellt und momentan wird es ab 19 uhr schon schwer ohne licht !


----------



## J3RZY (22. Oktober 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> Sonntag nachmittag ist ab 15 uhr ?
> den gegen 18 uhr wird es schon stock dunkel im wald sein
> 
> immerhin wird die uhr zurückgestellt und momentan wird es ab 19 uhr schon schwer ohne licht !



ne. da kann ich so ab 12/13 Uhr


----------



## Intro (22. Oktober 2012)

PERFEKT 

gegen 13 00 hört sich gut an


----------



## heizer1979 (22. Oktober 2012)

wenns recht ist würde ich mit nem kollegen auch mal vorbeischauen. sonntag 13/14 Uhr würde passen.


----------



## Intro (23. Oktober 2012)

klaro location wirste warscheinlich kennen von daher bis dann

wenn es regnet oder ähnliches müssen wir aber nochmal drüber sprechen , sonst wird es ne dreckige angelegenheit und ich muss meine reifen wechseln =)


----------



## richtig (24. Oktober 2012)

ich komme sonntag auch mal vorbei.

bitte lasst den drop am wasserhaus. der ist gut so. erfordert vielleicht etwas geschick, aber nach zwei, drei mal abrollen bekommt man das auf die reihe >>>
der holzanlieger danach passt auch >>>
>>> den darauf folgenden sprung könnte man noch bisschen sauberer shapen, dann geht das auch ganz gut >>> "wallride" ist zu steil. bisschen aufschütten, dann müsste das aber auch gehen.

grussascha


----------



## Intro (24. Oktober 2012)

ich kann den drop fahren , nur wie gesagt also die platzwunde unterm auge hat gezeit das entweder der drop oder der holzanlieger fehlplatziert sind !


wenn man natürlich nix bauen soll/darf usw , such ich mir im riesigen odenwald ne andere location !
ich hab kein bock das ich oder ein kollege ein auge verliert , den das letztes WE war sehr knapp um genau zu sein um 2cm verfehlt


und der hatte ein Fullface auf , ich ride nur mit einem dirt helm




___________________________________________________

ach und kleine planänderung ich werd leider erst gegn 13 30 da sein muss vorher nochmal nach Langen , hatte dort ein termin den ich vergessen hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (25. Oktober 2012)

wie gesagt: es geht - gut sogar.
und wir wollen uns ja alle weiterentwickeln und keine arschglatten schmusestrecken bauen.

grussascha


----------



## innerloop (26. Oktober 2012)

es gibt also was neues? da müssen wir ja mal wieder vorbei schauen!


----------



## Intro (27. Oktober 2012)

Neu ist wie gesagt das die mini Leiter oben abgerissen ist , und es mittlerweile weiss ist =)


----------



## innerloop (27. Oktober 2012)

ja, das habe ich gesehen. ich bin heute vier mal die hohl gefahren, ganz brav mit uphill. zur hüpfburg sind wir nicht mehr gekommen...


----------



## flipflop78 (13. November 2012)

Hi,
Frage:

Hat sich an der Strecke was verändert?
Wie siehts nach dem tollen Wetter mit den (wie soll ichs sagen...) Kanten aus?
Ich fahre meißtens die kleinen Sprünge und Drops von links nach rechts (Kanten der "Halfpipe").
Und der eine "Drop" war ja die ganze Zeit schon ziemlich ausgehöhlt.
Schlimmer geworden?

Wollte diese Woche mal wieder bei nem NR vorbeifahren und will böse Überraschungen vermeiden!

GT


----------



## ironhorse74 (13. November 2012)

@ flip
war vor 2 wochen vorort - alles beim alten ...
ob die waldwichtel inzwischen ab und zu laub kehren ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## innerloop (13. November 2012)

Wir müssen unsere Local Trails ja supporten 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1255541

Votet die Hohl (von Stephie befahren) zum Foto des Tages!


----------



## ironhorse74 (15. November 2012)

innerloop schrieb:


> Wir müssen unsere Local Trails ja supporten
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1255541
> 
> Votet die Hohl (von Stephie befahren) zum Foto des Tages!




www.trailgold.de


----------



## Sansarah (8. Dezember 2012)

ist wer morgen unterwegs oder hat Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (8. Dezember 2012)

... der schnee war heute früh genial - somit hatten wir spontan 9-12h nen snowride gemacht - morgen bf boarden ...


----------



## Intro (15. Dezember 2012)

Ist heute einem von euch das Schaltwerk in Klingen abgefallen ?? hab da einen mit einem Voitl und Fullface gesehn , und einen der auf einmal geschoben hat , und das schaltwerk bischen komisch dagehongen hat !?


----------



## Eyecatcher (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
wie schaut es denn dieses Jahr mit einem Weihnachtsride aus? 1.ter Feiertag wäre bei uns passend! Würde auch Glühwein mitbringen ;-)

MFG Stephie


----------



## ironhorse74 (18. Dezember 2012)

Da läuft bei uns in der Regel Familien-Weihnachts-Programm, falls ich doch etwas Zeit finde bin ich dabei ...
Gibt es einen  Alternativ-Termin ?


----------



## Sir_D (21. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir in der Physio ne Leistenzerrung geholt...Pechvogel...
aber für ne gaaanz lockere Runde bin ich zu haben...Sarah wär denk ich auch dabei...


----------



## Sansarah (23. Dezember 2012)

An sich gerne...was schlägst für den 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag vor?

Hole würde sich ja anbieten....

Ansonsten würde ich das WE vor Silvester vorschlagen, da werden die meisten sicher Zeit haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (24. Dezember 2012)

WE vor Silvester ist Top


----------



## Sansarah (25. Dezember 2012)

Ok, dann stellt sich nur die Frage Samstag/Sonntag oder Montag und welche Runde wir drehen.

Hoffe, es schauen noch ein paar Leute ins Forum 

  @ironhorse74: Worauf hättest du Lust?


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. Dezember 2012)

biken: wenn dann sa. 29sten
burg-hole-heubach oder in den olympiapark


----------



## Sansarah (27. Dezember 2012)

Samstag klappt bei uns doch nicht...

Also Sonntag oder Montag, obwohl die meisten wahrscheinlich Sonntag mehr Zeit haben


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. Dezember 2012)

sa. steht bei mir  ... evtl. auch mo.
so. bin ich tauchen.


----------



## Alaskanier (28. Dezember 2012)

und was steht genau bei dir?


----------



## ironhorse74 (29. Dezember 2012)

burg - buchberg - olymp
(wenn wir unterwegs sind könnte sich an der streckenplanung jedoch noch was ändern)


----------



## Jörn Duensing (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi, gibt's bei Euch nen Plan, wann ihr wo sein wollt? Würd mich ggf anschließen . 

Gruß Jörn


----------



## Sir_D (29. Dezember 2012)

Wir werden wohl morgen wieder als kleinere Gruppe auf nem privaten Trail unterwegs sein...ist ne coole Kiste  
wer Lust hat...einfach pn schreiben...Treffpunkt wäre Höchst/Odw.

Was geht zu Sylvester nun ? Würde ja fast vorschlagen geschlossen nach Eisenbach oder BF zu fahren...oder wir machen einfach ne Tour so a la MÖ oder BB ca 30 km viele Trails ca 700-1000 hm richtung Hohl evtl...ganz gleich..Hauptsache viele Leute und cooler Tag


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. Dezember 2012)

@ jörn
kennst du einen kai yung ho duensing ?

@ all
... waren gestern auf moontrail-b45-hole-hüpfburg unterwegs ... perfektes wetter und bodenverhältnisse.

am mo. gehts nach dem mittagsschmaus mit "down" über burg, buchberg zum olymp - rush9k, die brunnenbuben, ... sind vorort.

wünsch euch heute viel spaß am nicklas ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (5. Januar 2013)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## ironhorse74 (8. Februar 2013)

*zu verkaufen:

1x rs vivid air r2c 2013 222x70 /280,- vhb

 1 satz schwalbe mtb (all mountain/enduro) reifen - fat albert front +  rear 2.4 26"snakeskin, evolution line, tl ready trailstar (front) /  pacestar (rear) black / 45,- vhb*


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (3. März 2013)

Der Trail oberhalb der Hüpfburg wurde leider von nem Harvester vernichtet


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. März 2013)




----------



## richtig (4. März 2013)

hi zusammen,
wo genau?
grussascha


----------



## entlebucher (4. März 2013)

Hüpfburg selber ist unbeschädigt. Oberhalb vom Einstieg, das unverbastelte Trailstück. Alles fahrbar, aber der Harvester hat es in einen holprige Autobahn verwandelt.


----------



## n8schicht (7. März 2013)

Schade drum, dabei war es doch der beste Teil der kleinen Strecke. Und die waghalsigen bauten der Kiddies im unteren Teil stehen noch? Blöd, dann muss ich mir schon wieder einen neuen Trail suchen. Will mich mal einer der alten Hasen per PN anschreiben und mir mal einen Tipp geben, das wäre super


----------



## Weld (30. April 2013)

Hey, wollte mich mal erkundigen ob noch Leute auf der Hüpfburg unterwegs sind? Wohne direkt im Ort und such noch ein paar andere Mitstreiter zum riden. Bin zwar auch noch nicht so lange dort oben unterwegs, aber ich steiger mich stetig. Ich kenn auch die Kiddies, die dort unterwegs sind, gehöre aber nicht dazu. 
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen.

MfG

Weld


----------



## n8schicht (30. April 2013)

Hey,

Würde eigentlich mal wieder vorbeikommen, aber lohnt es sich noch? Wie viel von der ursprünglichen Strecke ist denn noch fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (30. April 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel bei dir die ursprüngliche Strecke ist, aber ich würde ma behaupten das Meiste ist gut fahrbar. Kommt hat auch imme aufs Gemüt an 
Da das Wetter am Wochenende wieder besser werden soll schmeiß ich jetzt einfach mal Sonntag zum Treffen in die runde und warte mal auf Feedback. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar andere Leute 

MfG

Chris


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. Mai 2013)

Hi Chris, wir kommen da eigentlich auch jeden Sonntag vorbei
und erfreuen uns an den Chickenways, sind ja auch schon etwas
älter  
 jetzt am WE sind wir in Miltenberg, da eröffnet eine neue Strecke


----------



## Jan38 (1. Mai 2013)

Hi ich komm aus kleestadt ich fahr seit kurzem downhill/freeride und such ein paar leute mit denen ich fahren kann


----------



## NoNick81 (5. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag,
der RSC Gross-Umstadt hätte gerne Kontakt zu dem/einem Streckenbauer aus Heubach.
Bitte, bitte über die Homepage kontakt aufnehmen und den Werner ansprechen (E-mail wird dann vom Admin weitergeleitet).
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruss Kai


----------



## Intro (15. Mai 2013)

wollt am wochenende auch mal wieder auf die hüpfburg und mal ansehn was dort los ist sowie testen ob es dieses year weiter gehen kann


----------



## ironhorse74 (16. Mai 2013)

@ Intro
Auf der Hüpfburg kann man es immer noch krachen lassen, waren letzte Woche vor Ort.

@ all & Grobi-Stollo
Haben am letzten Sa., bei trockenem Wetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,
auch mal den Mil1 erkundet - Ein muß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ NoNick81
Da wird wohl keiner ins offene Messer laufen ...

@ Sansahra
Wir schauts in Pfirschbach aus und was macht der MengesTrail ?

Gruß Iron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipflop78 (16. August 2013)

Hi,
ich war gestern mal am Farmerhaus unterwegs.
Da hat ja jemand eine schöne Anfänger Hüpfburg hingebaut.
Ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen.
Ist die Neu?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. August 2013)

ne, da sind ein paar Kids, die bauen da schon länger


----------



## FreedxX (19. August 2013)

hi,
was meinst du mit Anfänger Hüpfburg?
zu leichte Sachen? zu viele Anlieger?

gruß stephan



flipflop78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Da hat ja jemand eine schöne Anfänger Hüpfburg hingebaut.


----------



## Weld (19. August 2013)

Bin die Tage durch zufall auch mal dran vorbeigefahren. Das was ich gesehen hab waren drei kleine Rampen, die ich eigentlich eher als Hopser bezeichnen würde. Sind vllt 20 cm hoch oder so. Und einer evtl ein bisschen größer. Bin aber nur kurz dran vorbeigefahren, vielleicht steht woanders ja noch mehr


----------



## flipflop78 (20. August 2013)

Nene, das war schon alles.

Da ich kein Sprungprofi bin, ist das für mich ne kleine Hüpfburg.
Sind halt ein paar kleine Rampen. Schön für einen Anfänger wie mich


----------



## Rockhopper800 (27. August 2013)

Wo muss ich den da suchen?
Ich bin am Samstag am Farmerhaus vorbei gefahren. Wenn man vom Rödelshäusschen kommt und dann gradeaus durch die Weinstöcke. Ich hab aber nichts gesehen?

So 20cm hopser würden mir für den Anfang auch genügen.


----------



## UBM (20. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier im Forum, und suche noch ein paar gleichgesinnt zum mifahren
War auch schon am Farmerhaus unterwechs, hab aber keine gescheite Abfahrt/Hüpfburg gefunden.

Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal am Farmerhaus/Rödelshäuschen treffen.

Gruß UBM


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. September 2013)




----------



## FreedxX (21. September 2013)

Fährst du eher  Bergauf-, Tour- oder Abfahrtsorientiert?


----------



## Bikerli (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi 
Ich komme auch aus GU und bin oft mit dem Bike in der Umgebung Rödelshäuschen, Heubach, Otzberg, Breuberg unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedi (14. Oktober 2013)

Servus zusammen, ich bin neu im Forum und hab mir gestern mal die Burg Frankenstein und deren Trails angeschaut... hat jemand Lust von euch das ein/ oderen Tag am Wochenende mal mitzufahren? bin dieses leider verhindert, aber die darauffolgenden gerne.

LG


----------



## Sir_D (18. Oktober 2013)

*spionier*
Cool, das hier noch was geht


----------



## PR-Music (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

komme aus Langen (ursprünglich aber eher Dieburg/Darmstadt)  bin 25 Jahre alt im Kopf und körperlich, mein Perso sagt aber ich wäre 9  Jahre älter  

Bin eher noch ein Grünschnabbel in dem Bereich  Enduro/Freeride, wobei ich mit 10-16 gerne mit meinem BMX die  Rallyebahnen in den umgebenen Wäldern unsicher gemacht hab ;-). 

Suche  Anschluß an Biker (>20) in Richtung Enduro vl. auch Freeride, die  Grenzen verschmelzen hier ziemlich unterschiedlich, soll heissen: ich  fahre gerne runter, habe aber auch Spass oder nichts dagegen den Berg  auch mal aus eigener Kraft zu erklimmen.  Also meldet euch...


----------



## Sir_D (19. November 2013)

Bin ab Montag,den 25ten mal wieder ne Woche in Breuberg... sprich; ich hätte Zeit für nightrides und am Sonntag den 2ten den ganzen Tag  
Irgendwer am Start ?


----------



## PR-Music (29. Dezember 2013)

gibt's jetzt in unserer Nähe irgendwelche präparierten Abfahrten?


----------



## iMaddin (6. Februar 2014)

Servus Leute,
bin nach Groß-Umstadt gezogen (von Groß-Bieberau 31) und such DRINGEND ein paar gescheite Trails. Bin jetzt ca 1/2 Jahr wegen Umzug usw nicht mehr fahren....mein Giant Trance X1 29er braucht Auslauf ;-) Würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.


----------



## richtig (6. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute, ich bin mit den besten Vorsätzen ins neue Jahr gestartet... ich bin dabei.
Noch nicht wieder ganz auf der Höhe, aber ne kleine Tour am Wochendende geht auf jeden Fall.

Grussascha


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. Februar 2014)

warum nicht, ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## UBM (6. Februar 2014)

Wenn´s _zeitlich passt_, _bin_ ich auch _dabei_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. Februar 2014)

ok, mal ein Vorschlag - Sonntag 10:00 am Rödelshäuschen ?


----------



## richtig (7. Februar 2014)

Keine Chance 

Samstag 1500?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Weld (7. Februar 2014)

@Sascha
Samstag 1500 am Rödelshäusschen wär ich auch dabei.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Februar 2014)

Särwus.................... alles gut bei euch ?

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (7. Februar 2014)

ok, Samstag 15:00 ist besser, ich glaub Sonntag ist wieder dieser Wandertag "von Hütte zu Hütte"
- werde versuchen da zu sein


----------



## Weld (7. Februar 2014)

Ja, stimmt. Da passt das sowieso besser. Nicht das sich wieder iwelche wanderer gestört fühlen oder dir vors bike laufen. 
Also samstag 1500 uhr am rödelshäusschen ist fest?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UBM (7. Februar 2014)

Samstag wird bei mir nichts, da muss ich arbeiten

Gruß


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Februar 2014)

war echt mal sehr interessant mit einem zu biken, der in einer deutlich anderen Liga fährt !
Thanks Weld !Gerne wieder, aber bei besserem Wetter


----------



## Weld (9. Februar 2014)

Ja, hat Spaß gemacht, wenns auch nur kurz war. 
Wo waren eigentlich die Anderen? Doch keine zeit oder einfach verspätet?


----------



## richtig (10. Februar 2014)

Ich muss mich entschuldigen;
ich habs bis 1500h nicht geschafft.

Hab gedacht ich treffe noch jemanden, leider bliebs bei einer Tour alleine.
Nächstes mal bin ich pünktlich!


----------



## Maibauer (27. April 2014)

Hi
Kommt ihr direkt aus Gr.-Umstadt ?


----------



## iMaddin (2. Mai 2014)

Ja


----------



## Maibauer (3. Mai 2014)

Cool 
Was seid ihr für Jahrgänge?
Ich 1982 ^^


----------



## richtig (23. Mai 2014)

ich 79.

Leute, lasst uns doch jetzt mal was ausmachen.
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall am Sonntag zwischen 1300 und 1400 durch Umstadt in Rödelshs. Hexenhs. Heubach etc.

Kommt jemand mit?

Lg
Sascha


----------



## Weld (23. Mai 2014)

Hab diesen Sonntag leider keine Zeit. Nächsten Sonntag würd mir aber gut passen. Also wenn du/ jemand möchte... ich wär dabei.

Achso. Ich bin Baujahr 93


----------



## Maibauer (23. Mai 2014)

Ich denke werde es auch nicht Packen, die Kinder und die Regierung lassen mich Sonntags meistens nicht in ruhe bzw weg.
Weld du bist so alt wie mein kleiner Bruder ^^ Zufällig auf die Ernst Reuter gegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (23. Mai 2014)

Nein, max planck. Ist doch nicht schlimm oder? Oder stört dich das? 
@topic: Donnerstag wär noch ne Option. Da müssten eig (fast) alle freihaben.


----------



## Maibauer (23. Mai 2014)

Ne da ist mein Kleinster Bruder auch, ist aber erst 15..

Donnerstag ...... mmmh da könnte man drüber nachdenken


----------



## PFADFINDER (25. Mai 2014)

Servus. Jahrgang 78. 
@ den Terraformer - wir müssen mal wieder fahren - wenn das Nicolai mal endlich die neuen Lager hat, was hoffentlich diese Woche sein wird, meld ich mich mal - hoffe, es geht Dir gut. 
@ Maibauer - jeden zweiten Dienstag treffen wir uns um 19.30 in Umstadt an der Sparkasse - sind so zwischen 3 und 10 Leute und wir fahren die üblichen Verdächtigen Trails zwischen Höchst, Umstadt, Breuburg, Otzberg. Wenn ich dich in den Verteiler aufnehmen soll, einfach PN an mich - gilt auch für alle ander. Licht wäre von Vorteil - in den nächsten Wochen aber nicht mehr zwingend notwendig. Nächstes Termin ist wohl am kommenden Dienstag.


----------



## Maibauer (27. Mai 2014)

Klar 
Wenn es euch nicht stört das ich noch Anfänger bin und nicht das Top Bike habe für zbs Downhill sondern eher für Touren ? 
Bei mir ist es zeitlich halt immer nur kurzfristig ab zu schätzen ob es klappt da ich in Weiterstadt arbeite und keine geregelten Arbeitszeiten habe.. .. 
mfg Maibauer


----------



## PFADFINDER (27. Mai 2014)

Probiere es einfach aus. Die meisten sind eher nicht bergab-orientiert und dienstags ist Tourentag. Wir nehmen alle Trails mit, die es gibt, wer hüpfen kann, hüpft. Wer nicht, der fährt drumherum. Und so schlimme Dinge gibt es bei uns ja leider nicht. Schicke mir mal deine Mail und ich gebe sie in den Verteiler. Dann siehst du, wenn es dienstags über Umstadt geht. Ist bis jetzt nur jeden zweiten Dienstag, weil ich nur alle 14 Tage kann.


----------



## Weld (27. Mai 2014)

Also heute abend auch? Ich hab vorhin ne mail bekommen, aber der kerl kam aus zimmern?!
Treffpunkt und uhrzeit?
Bin ein bisschen verwirrt


----------



## PFADFINDER (27. Mai 2014)

Der Kerl aus Zimmern schickt immer den Verteiler und fährt auch jeden Dienstag ab Zimmern. Und wenn ich dabei bin, kommt er nach Umstadt und wir fahren gemeinsam. Und heute bin ich dabei. Also halb acht Sparkasse (in Umstadt) steht. Alles weitere dann per Mail.


----------



## Maibauer (27. Mai 2014)

Also ich werde es nicht schaffen heute.
Das macht aber nix hab eh noch kein Licht fürs Bike.
Euch viel Spaß und hoffe Pfadfinder du hast die PN mit der E-Mail bekommen.

Aber wer unter der Woche auch mal kurzfristig Zeit und Lust hat nen Stündchen zu Biken und mir vielleicht  paar Wege zu zeigen kann mir gern ne PN schicken.
Mfg Maibauer


----------



## Weld (27. Mai 2014)

Bin heute auch nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PR-Music (13. Oktober 2014)

Hey, 

geht hier noch was in dieser Gruppe, oder läuft alles mittlerweile hier alles über einen privaten Verteiler oder sogar ne FB-Gruppe? Bin zwar noch bis Ende Oktober am auskurieren meiner Schulter, aber hab schon seit Wochen Hummeln im Arsch und ab Anfang November Bock den vorderen Odenwald mal zu erkunden.


----------



## iMaddin (14. Juli 2015)

Servus!


----------



## iMaddin (14. Juli 2015)

Sorry, falsche Tastekombi.
Wollte gegen Abend ca. 18Uhr ne Runde die GU 1 fahren (Parkplatz Farmerhaus) und evtl. den ein oder anderen Abstecher. Jemand Lust?
Gruss Martin


----------



## Maibauer (14. Juli 2015)

Leider noch die nächsten 8 Wochen durch op außer Gefecht gesetzt.  Trotzdem  viel Spaß


----------



## iMaddin (16. August 2015)

Hi Leute!
Hier scheint ja wirklich keiner mehr zu posten wann er fährt.
Ich starte mal wieder ein Versuch...



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## iMaddin (16. August 2015)

Dienstag Abend ne schnelle Feierabendrunde ab dem Farmerhaus. Sehr lockeres Tempo durch den Wald und dann die Bb1. 
28km und ein paar Hm. Könnte man auch auf Mittwoch oder so verschieben.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (16. August 2015)

Gude iMaddin, 

wir verabreden uns meist über Mailverteiler oder WhatsApp-Gruppen. Dienstags gibt es meist immer noch einen Treff in Umstadt. Kann dich gerne aufnehmen - schick mir einfach eine PM. Dienstag würde ich auch fahren, momentan sind die meisten in Urlaub, da werden wohl eher wenige bis keine am Start sein. Wann wolltest du los? Hast du Licht dabei? Was fährst du? 

Grüße


----------



## Intro (17. August 2015)

servus wie schaut es mit DH strecken die neunkirchner höhe runter??
mit den ganzen ausläufern vom felsenmeer sollte da doch einiges sein odeR?


----------



## Maibauer (17. August 2015)

Das wäre aber nix Für Dienstags 
Dann an einem Wochenende.


----------



## iMaddin (17. August 2015)

Neunkirchen gibts nur 1 leichte Dh Strecke Richtung Ruine Rodenstein. Ist aber nicht so leicht zu finden bzw schriftlich nicht zu beschreiben.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## iMaddin (9. September 2015)

Servus!
Ich gebe es noch nicht auf...Feierabendrunde mit Licht zurück am Donnerstag. 
Treffpunkt Farmerhaus und dann en Teil der Gu1. 

18 - 18:30 Uhr
Ca 2Std 
20km
400-500hm
Technik Mittel (Gu 1 kennt jeder denke ich)

Wenn sich jemand besser auskennt, freu ich mich auch auf neue Trails!

Gruß
Martin


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maibauer (9. September 2015)

Kann die Woche leider nicht . Durch neuen Job und Familie die Woche ziemlich ausgebucht. Trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## iMaddin (9. September 2015)

Kein Thema...Dann vll nächste Woche!

Edit:
Je mach Mitfahrern...Ein Teil für Downhiller kann eingebaut werden!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## iMaddin (10. September 2015)

Hi!!
Da keiner Interesse zeigt, werd ich die Tour evtl nä Wo nochmal einstellen und sage für heute ab.

Weiterhin frohes Biken 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. Oktober 2015)

heute Abend jemand unterwegs ?
würde so ab ca. 18:30 eine kleine Runde drehen


----------



## Ramend (10. Januar 2016)

Ich werf mal ein Hallo in die Runde,

Fahrt ihr auch im Winter? komme aus LüBa such vllt. ein Paar Mitfahrer? Falls jemand lust hat kann er ja gerne eine Pn Schreiben 

Fahr ein Genius LT mit 2x10 also lange Anstiege und Toruen kein Probelm aber doch eher Abfahrts Orientiert 

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastel763 (18. April 2018)

Gude,

gibts den Schnagg hier noch? Wollen mal um Gr-Umtadt herum Trails fahren gehen! Jemand von hier interesse? Sind paar Jungs aus Rhm/Bieberau/Ober-Ramstadt und viel im Fischbachtal und Odenwald unterwegs 

Cheers


----------



## Showd0wn (13. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war gestern u.a. zwischen dem Herrnberg (Groß-Umstadt) und Heubach unterwegs und bin einfach zufällig irgendwelche Wege im Wald gefahren. Dort habe ich dann auch eine richtige Downhill Strecke mit gut angelegten Kickern, Drops, etc. gefunden.
Gibt es dazu eine offizielle Homepage wo diese und vielleicht auch weitere Strecken eingetragen sind?


----------



## Mirror78 (14. Mai 2018)

Showd0wn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war gestern u.a. zwischen dem Herrnberg (Groß-Umstadt) und Heubach unterwegs und bin einfach zufällig irgendwelche Wege im Wald gefahren. Dort habe ich dann auch eine richtige Downhill Strecke mit gut angelegten Kickern, Drops, etc. gefunden.
> Gibt es dazu eine offizielle Homepage wo diese und vielleicht auch weitere Strecken eingetragen sind?


Nein, die Strecke wird nur geduldet und ist nicht offiziell...


----------



## Banduluu (16. Januar 2020)

Hi,
bin neu hier im Forum. Beim Blick aus dem Fenster bei strahlendem Sonnenschein Mitte Januar war ich auf der Suche nach Trails in der Umgebung von Groß-Umstadt, Otzberg bis Richtung Fischbachtal und bin letztendlich hier gelandet.
Würde mich freuen den ein oder anderen Trail noch kennenzulernen und vielleicht mal eine gemeinsame Tour mit euch zu starten.


----------



## Rumpelstils (16. Januar 2020)

Hi, könnte die einiges zeigen. Werde Morgen eine Trailrunde am Frankenstein fahren. Ansonsten fahre ich oft Sonntags.


----------



## Rage_Hard (17. Januar 2020)

Hallo, kenne einiges in der Gengend von Groß-Umstadt, Breuberg und Höchst. Bin auch meistes Sonntags unterwegs.


----------



## Rumpelstils (17. Januar 2020)

Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag passt, fahre ich rund um Breuberg ne Trailrunde. 
Solltet du Lust und Zeit haben, könnte ich dir Morgen genaueres sagen.


----------



## Rage_Hard (20. Januar 2020)

Hi Rumpelstils, wenn du mich fragst, können wir am WE gerne mal eine gemeinsame Runde drehen.


----------



## Bastel763 (20. Januar 2020)

Wo ist dazu der Ideale Startpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelstils (20. Januar 2020)

Bastel763 schrieb:


> Wo ist dazu der Ideale Startpunkt?


Welchen Startpunkt?


----------



## Rumpelstils (20. Januar 2020)

Rage_Hard schrieb:


> Hi Rumpelstils, wenn du mich fragst, können wir am WE gerne mal eine gemeinsame Runde drehen.


Für den kommenden Sonntag, können wir gerne nochmal schreiben.


----------



## Bastel763 (20. Januar 2020)

Für die Breubergrunde! Kommt man da auch ohne Probleme von Heubach hin?


----------



## Banduluu (20. Januar 2020)

Ich würde mich euch auch mal anschließen nur dieses Wochenende bin ich Ski fahren.


----------



## Rage_Hard (20. Januar 2020)

Bastel763 schrieb:


> Für die Breubergrunde! Kommt man da auch ohne Probleme von Heubach hin?


Ja klar, liegt sehr gut


----------



## Rumpelstils (25. Januar 2020)

@Bastel763, wenn du morgen Zeit und oder Lust hast Treffpunkt in Hainstadt Autohaus um 11 Uhr. Runde mit ca. 9 Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastel763 (27. Januar 2020)

Sorry, zu spät gesehen! War am Frankenstein unterwegs, wäre aber sehr gerne mal dabei


----------



## Rage_Hard (3. Februar 2020)

Achtung ! An der Hüpfburg wurden dicke Äste, direkt im Landebereich einiger Kicker und Doubles abgeleg !
Habe die gestern zwar alle beseitigt, aber man weiß ja nie ...
Also bitte vorher die  Landebereiche checken - speziell die schwer einsehbaren.


----------



## Bastel763 (1. September 2020)

Rumpelstils schrieb:


> @Bastel763, wenn du morgen Zeit und oder Lust hast Treffpunkt in Hainstadt Autohaus um 11 Uhr. Runde mit ca. 9 Trails.


Um mal wieder Schwung in die Sache zu bringen! Wann wird wieder gefahren? 

VG


----------

